# The Big Thread of Early Pregnancy Symptoms



## insomnimama

In keeping with Yaya's original suggestion, I am hoping that all those who have had a recent :bfp: can post on this thread (meaning we don't have a bunch of individual threads but rather one big thread that folks in the 2ww can check out). Ex: "Ah, I see 3 out of 5 posters ate cream cakes..."

I'll go first cutting & pasting from my journal, but am really hoping that other folks can cut & paste their info onto this thread as well to have it all in one place. 

So symptoms, aka "why did I test when my temps were generally lowish and had actually dropped a little that morning and also I had expressedly said that I wouldn't, ahem)

1. Just a "feeling" (yes, you may throw things at me now)
2. A little more CM than usual (though nothing like my first pg)
3. Nice full bbs (welcome back, ladies, how I have missed you)
4. Mid-day naps that could not be avoided: total body shut-down, awaking with pillow lines on face & drool on mattress (these came on much later in my first pg)
5. Two giant whiteheads on my chin (noticed CD11 after taking test & staring into mirror in disbelief)
6. Funny CP- sort of low but also anterior, or something, i.e. where I would usually be able to feel the opening I could only feel the tip (again, only noticed after testing)
7. Ridiculous mood swings (see post CD9 as example)

Other than that, truth be told I feel like I may get my period at any moment, which apart from being exactly what I felt last time, is also exactly what I feel this time of the month every month.


----------



## m_t_rose

When I was pregnant the symptoms I had were.
1)Wasn't able to get drunk on my honeymoon just wasnt in the mood for alcohol and even when I drank I didn't get drunk
2) Extreme tiredness (I noticed it after HPT came back +)
3) metalic taste in my mouth


----------



## porkpie1981

insomnimama said:


> In keeping with Yaya's original suggestion, I am hoping that all those who have had a recent :bfp: can post on this thread (meaning we don't have a bunch of individual threads but rather one big thread that folks in the 2ww can check out). Ex: "Ah, I see 3 out of 5 posters ate cream cakes..."
> 
> I'll go first cutting & pasting from my journal, but am really hoping that other folks can cut & paste their info onto this thread as well to have it all in one place.
> 
> So symptoms, aka "why did I test when my temps were generally lowish and had actually dropped a little that morning and also I had expressedly said that I wouldn't, ahem)
> 
> 1. Just a "feeling" (yes, you may throw things at me now)
> 2. A little more CM than usual (though nothing like my first pg)
> 3. Nice full bbs (welcome back, ladies, how I have missed you)
> 4. Mid-day naps that could not be avoided: total body shut-down, awaking with pillow lines on face & drool on mattress (these came on much later in my first pg)
> 5. Two giant whiteheads on my chin (noticed CD11 after taking test & staring into mirror in disbelief)
> 6. Funny CP- sort of low but also anterior, or something, i.e. where I would usually be able to feel the opening I could only feel the tip (again, only noticed after testing)
> 7. Ridiculous mood swings (see post CD9 as example)
> 
> Other than that, truth be told I feel like I may get my period at any moment, which apart from being exactly what I felt last time, is also exactly what I feel this time of the month every month.

Congrats on ur :bfp: just read ur other thread:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## bird24

wicked thread - thanks and congrats xx


----------



## biteable

The only symptons i got was sore boobs from the day of ovulation and i never get sore boobs,still had the achy feeling i was due on tho a few days before af was due,good luck every1 xx


----------



## magicvw

With no.1 I had these symptoms:

1. Cuppa tea made me gag
2. Reading thru a menu in my fave restaurant I just could not find anything I fancied eating
3. Big gush of watery cm. Thought I'd peed my pants!
4. Boobs grew overnight
5. Two spots of brown blood I guess it was implantation spotting
6. Sugar craving - ate tonnes of chocolate but i don't normally
7. Completely lost my temper with best friend - shouted at her then burst into tears


----------



## happy&healthy

The first week after ovulation I had metallic taste in mouth and a little bit of yellow discharge. The second week I didn't have any symptoms--except for being really, really cold...which I still am--with intermittent 1 minute long hot flashes!


----------



## nicky

Sounds odd but I had very, very dry lips. I have had to use tonnes of lipbalm, something I never use!!! Other than that the usual sore boobs, cramps, spotting, extreme tiredness.


----------



## dizzy65

This thread is great! I am now realizing that i am having some of the signs u ladies are having or had, that i just thought were none exsisting and didnt even no that they were real signs :)


----------



## sarah_george

With this pregnancy my early symptoms were slighly swollen boobies (kinda lumpy at the sides) went off alcohol (rare!), really bad wind, slight dizziness and idle-itus (cant be arsed to do anything!) xxx


----------



## loulou83

Mine were:

Nervous feeling in stomach constantly
Having to literally run to the bathroom to poop almost couldn't keep it in (TMI!!)
Felt like my heart was going to explode because it beat so fast!
Period like cramps a week before period was due
.. and obv massive morning sickness!


----------



## Rachsi

Hi all when i was waiting for my :bfp: the symptoms i had was loads of white lotion like cm, bumps came around my nipples, slight sore boobs, :bfp:and strange cramps in lower abdomen.

I wish you all the luck in getting your :bfp: soon xx


----------



## Scuba

1) I had a 'feeling' I can't explain what it was or anything but before I even tested I just knew, intuition or something I guess - I never believed in it until it happened to me!
2) Really odd taste in mouth, wouldn't say metallic as such but very odd - nothing made it go away, it was just foul!
3) Gagging at smells/tastes! I had to buy strawberry childrens toothpaste because my usual minty fresh one was YUK, and I couldn't stand OH coming anywhere near me just because of the smell of him!!! He doesn't smell lol but you know what I mean - that individual scent that people have??? (Hope you guys get me there!!) Hugo Boss aftershave *vomits* lol
4) Tired/dizzy/headaches/spots!

And these symptoms were all BEFORE I got my BFP at 4 weeks!!! My sickness and other lovely symptoms came at around week 5 - 6!! x


----------



## Scuba

Oooh and sore sore sore boobs! How could I forget that one! x


----------



## Coffee

Great thread. 
I was just wondering about whether these symptoms were so visible in the 2WW that it made you suspect you were pg OR, did you not expect a BFP at all, but can look back in hindsight and see you did have symptoms after all?! (if that makes sense?!)


----------



## Rachsi

The fact i had LOADS of lotiony CM in 2ww was a bit of a clue for me cos i never had this, i then started cramping which could have been PMS or early pregnancy.


----------



## owo

Really tired about a week before AF due. Needed to pee all the time. A few days before AF due got really spotty. Also loads of creamy white CM. The thing that made me test was shooting pains in the boobs.


----------



## magicvw

Any more symptoms to share from you lurrrvely ladies? I don't want this thread to get buried, cos it's ACE!


----------



## icculcaz

errrrm due on today n no sign as yet.... 
feel sick.
craving chocolate, 
feeling really 'meh', 
lack of sore boobs,
loads of CM
feel like im coming down with the lurg.... but.....
i usually wake up feeling sicky, i always crave chocolate, i work 11 hour shifts so feeling meh is really normal, and as 4 the lurg? i got hayfever.... sooo i'll expect the witch at sum point today... :(


----------



## tink

I'm gettin cwcm when i wipe and a spot in knickers(tmi),loads of wind,cant decide if my boobs are sore cos preg or cos i keep pokin!:rofl:but they look shiny?and the veins are prominent???you'd think i'd know sympyoms by now!(#5)may test today?it's a bit of a guess cos i m/c in may and just counted the first day of loss as first day of cycle?????because started tryin straight away????will go and get test later........:hissy::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

good luck tink.x


----------



## insomnimama

Just bumping this thread for all the ladies with new BFPs to post their early pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## icculcaz

well, no period (7 days late) sore boobs since yesterday, tired as hell (but working 11 hr shifts could be the reason why) and today i feel real sick. and what have i got to show for it? what looks like on evap on a cheapie...


----------



## insomnimama

I wanna see pictures!


----------



## em1

tink said:


> I'm gettin cwcm when i wipe and a spot in knickers(tmi),loads of wind,cant decide if my boobs are sore cos preg or cos i keep pokin!:rofl:but they look shiny?and the veins are prominent???you'd think i'd know sympyoms by now!(#5)may test today?it's a bit of a guess cos i m/c in may and just counted the first day of loss as first day of cycle?????because started tryin straight away????will go and get test later........:hissy::rofl:

Hi Tink,

Your post made me laugh, (with regards to the sore boobs and poking them!). Unfortunetly I have also recently miscarried but my pregnancy symptoms were very simular to yours. CM, loads of wind, and every so often my boobs were sore and were also very swollen.

I did have concerns about trying again before my af arrived, but I just can't wait. They say you are more fertile after a miscarriage, and not long after my miscarriage I saw the signs of ovulation that I'd always experienced (but can't be certain as they do say your hormones are all over the place)

I have my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## tink

em1 said:


> Hi Tink,
> 
> Your post made me laugh, (with regards to the sore boobs and poking them!). Unfortunetly I have also recently miscarried but my pregnancy symptoms were very simular to yours. CM, loads of wind, and every so often my boobs were sore and were also very swollen.
> 
> I did have concerns about trying again before my af arrived, but I just can't wait. They say you are more fertile after a miscarriage, and not long after my miscarriage I saw the signs of ovulation that I'd always experienced (but can't be certain as they do say your hormones are all over the place)
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you and hope you get your :bfp:

HI EM,i know what you mean about being impatient to start again,if it was a straight forward miscarriage they say there is no reason why you shouldnt start tryin again straight away,it just confuses the dates,as i am realising cos i dont know where the bloody hell i am up to!:rofl::rofl:
I must say tho,i had m/c in 1996 and caught within the month with my dd who is a happy and healthy 11 yrs old next week!


----------



## loulou83

My friend got pregnant with twins straight after miscarrying and she was ok. I know it's different for everybody tho.


----------



## tink

loulou83 said:


> My friend got pregnant with twins straight after miscarrying and she was ok. I know it's different for everybody tho.

now that would be even better!:rofl::baby::baby:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Just got my :bfp: today, although faint lines as I am only 12dpo.
Here are my symptoms to date,

Feeling sicky in the afternoons 9dpo, 10dpo, 11dpo and 12dpo, plus feeling sicky in the morning this morning.
Very sore boobs, particularly veiny from 9dpo and a lot bigger, so dh says!
Hubby had a feeling I was, and like the last two his instinct was right.Strange aches and twinges in lower left side and today in lower right side from 8dpo.
Funny shooting pains up my right leg in the evenings 9dpo - 11dpo.
Bloated tummy from 9dpo to now.
Positive opk from 10dpo, which means it was showing bfp then!
Feeling hotter than usual from 4dpo.
Loads of wind from 3dpo.
A few headaches that i do not normally suffer with over the last few days, and a cough.
Different smelling urine, (not that I was sniffing it particuarly, but it was quite strong)!
A bit forgetful and dozy, a bit snappy at Dh too.
I think that is about it for now, will let you know If I have any other symptoms over the next few days,
:hug:

Shimmy,
xxx


----------



## saraendepity

sorry, dont wanna spam on this thread but CONGRATS SHIMMY!!! your prediction was right !!! have a happy healthy pregnancy and baby 

sara 
xxxxx


----------



## MrsKeene

With my dd was a surpise baby, but things i noticed were

Sore boobs, and my viens were much darker, enough to notice. 

Bloated

Morning sickness (or in my case all day sickness)

The smell of pizza, one my favorite foods made me sick just to look at it!

And i think thats it!


----------



## polo_princess

Dont think ive added to this post yet .....

Incase i didnt my only early symptom that i had was after O my creamy white CM never went away ... i did think it was a little odd but didnt know it could be a pregnancy symptom so i dismissed it lol


----------



## NikiJJones

Mine were:
1. Ridiculous need to wee about every 30 mins (yes night time too!!), and felt like I had cystitis. This started 6DPO.
2. Period-like cramping started at 11DPO. Felt so like AF was on the way I was running to the loo with towels stuffed up my sleeve.
3. Severe nausea from about 9DPO. But I loved it as I felt so pregnant!!!!
4. Sore and tingling boobs from 13 DPO.
5. Totally foul taste like something had sh*t in my mouth from about 12 DPO. Not metallic as most people report.
(Sadly the pg didn't last, but at least I'll know for sure when I'm next in the club!! Probably won't even need to bother with a test!!)
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!
xxxx


----------



## em1

tink said:


> HI EM,i know what you mean about being impatient to start again,if it was a straight forward miscarriage they say there is no reason why you shouldnt start tryin again straight away,it just confuses the dates,as i am realising cos i dont know where the bloody hell i am up to!:rofl::rofl:
> I must say tho,i had m/c in 1996 and caught within the month with my dd who is a happy and healthy 11 yrs old next week!

Me and my OH are currently trying. My prevous pregnancy was lost only a week after I found out I was pregnant so didn't have alot of time to get used to being pregnant. It was a straight forward miscarried and had no pain at all. As I usually did with my cycle I would ovulate 2 weeks after the start of my AF and two weeks after my bleed of my miscarriage I started to ovulate so I have my fingers crossed for a :bfp: in the next few weeks. Am trying not to get my hopes up but it's difficult not to.


----------



## tink

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you Em!witch not here for me yet either!:blush:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Em & Tink xx


----------



## loulou83

I remember watching TV adverts for food and having to heave afterwards. That's how bad my sickness got... I couldn't even look at food!


----------



## trishk

Good luck ladies!


----------



## icculcaz

insomnimama said:


> I wanna see pictures!

 theres a pic of yesterdays test on my thread entitled okaaaay (i think) todaysa symptoms are sore n slightly swollen boobs (im a jj cup and its hard to notice much with em anymore) im still bunged up with cold symptoms, keep going light headed, cm is only there slightly, still got niggly pains down there, and the feeling of sick comes and goes. x


----------



## Chellebelle

I had creamy cm, cramps and the 'runs' :rofl: lovely. 

I honestly didn't think I was that month, just shows that no obvious symptoms can be just as good as obvious ones :)

Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Well I would like to add to the symptoms. Bleeding gums and nasty tension headaches which wont shift.
x


----------



## tink

well at the mo i am getting all sorts of niggly pains in the womb area,but i keep thinking'yep here she comes'and she hasnt so far,i have noticed like tugging feeling,not so much as a pain,just wierd,and i had this about a week before i got my bfp before m/c in may??????my boobs look veiny but not on fire like they felt last time?????i am so hoping that the pinky cm i had last weekend was implant!!!!!:hissy::hissy:did cheapy hpt from ebay this morn but an absolute neg!oh well,we will see.....hows everyone else?


----------



## bird24

My symptoms at the moment.....

Spots...never seen so many - like being a teenager again :(
creamy/thick/sometimes lotiony...cm not loads but i dont normally notice any....been there since OV
greasy face
lots of twinges and pains
shooting pains in boobs on and off (although i have had this before and not been pg)
sore nipples (get this every month since been off the pill although its usually really bad but this month its not half as bad)
smells made me feel yuk last night....couldnt even :sex: as i kept smelling things that made me wanna heave
really bad back ache, like someone is pinching my lower back on the sides...

probably not pregnancy symptoms but at least i'll know for next month that these are all normal for me....


----------



## Shifter

Thought I'd add my early symptoms to this epic thread for everyone still watching and waiting. I was a pretty obsessive symptom spotter in the 2ww, despite repeated attempts to stop myself, so here goes:

CD14-17: EWCM, sign of ov.
CD18: Much thinner CM, mild cramping, fatigue.
CD20: As above, plus really bad wind!
CD21: almost no CM, cramping, constipated, spots on chin, very flushed in the morning, exhausted that night, went to bed at 8.30
CD22: cramping, gas, bloated, increased appetite, 1 instance of very light pink discharge (implantation bleed?)
CD23: EWCM returns!
CD24: more cramping and fatigue
CD26: prolonged tightness in uterus throughout the morning
CD28: extreme fatigue - went to bed just after 8pm! Dizziness, disorientation, inability to focus attention. So bad I went to the doctor, but everything obvious was fine.

Then I pretty much stopped symptom spotting and waited to see if AF would show. After a week I tested and got my :bfp:

The last few days I've noticed an increased need to pee and the wooziness has continued. This morning I also have a very tender belly, it feels slightly puffy and pressure makes me feel a bit sick. (Here comes the MS!!)

I have so far had no changes to my boobs! No swelling, no prominent veins, no change to the nipples, nothing.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## lillysmum

I'd like to add some more for all you symptom spotters out there:

Tender boobs
Cramps (like AF but less intense)
Backache
Creamy white CM
Increased sense of smell
A cold


Hope that helps you all


----------



## Shifter

Oh yes, I had a cold too. A real nasty one at that. But it burnt out pretty fast for me, it was gone in two days, normally they linger for a week for me!


----------



## lousielou

I'm getting faint :bfp:s and so far, I've had...

1.Great big, evil, teenage acne type spots. I mean great big humdingers, totally gross!!
2.Very sleepy very early in the evening *yawn* Have been in bed by 9.30pm each night this week,and having problems getting up in the morning too (very unlike me!)
3. 'Normal things' are smelling pukey! Can't stand the smell of bacon at the moment!!


----------



## cerilou

My main symptoms before getting :bfp: were:

CD31 Sore nipples
CD31 Boobs got bigger - OH didn't seem to notice (!), but clothes were a lot tighter
Cramping from CD26 - slightly different to AF cramping. More of a tight/pulling feeling.
CD31 Tiredness. Not so much early in the day, but at 9pm, I would fall asleep watching tv and it normally takes me ages.
Occasional feelings of nausea around CD29 but this passed after a couple of days

Lots of babydust to all you ladies.

:dust:


----------



## Munchkin

Mine before BFP were:
1. Morning coffee didn't do it's usual trick
2. Mild nausea on 2 days (3 days before testing)
3. Breathlessness - suddenly one day I was out of puff climbing up 2 floors to my office!


----------



## AM&PM

I didn't have many symptoms, but here's what I noticed:

1) More acne than usual
2) Crampy feeling (like AF, but not as strong)
3) Creamy CM (and more of it than usual)

So far, that's about it.


----------



## porkpie1981

keep missing this thread

My story (had to read thru my old posts for dates and info)

On the pill(28 days cycle), came of and had a bleed and a 31 day cycle then got my :BFP:
D & C: March 28th at nearly 13 weeks for a blighted ovum

Hospital: April 16th scaned me and said the lining was still thick(boarderline) so gave me 2 types of antibiotocs and a another dose of cyotec. 
Hospital: April 23rd rescanned and negative pregnancy test. Given the all clear

1st period: 5th of may (39 days/5 and a half weeks after d&C). This was to be expected as the 1st can arrive anytime.

Small bleed: May 24th and 25th (20 days after period)

2nd period: (32 day cycle) June 5th (spotted for a few days then heavy flow)

I never had mid cycle bleeds but apparently your body can be more sensitive to this thing after a mc 

Heres my :BFP: cycle

CD 17/21st June (bleed so suspected ovulation)
CD 18/22nd June 2dpo
CD 19/23rd June 3dpo
CD 20/24th June 4dpo
CD 21/25th June 5dpo
CD 22/26th June 6dpo
CD 23/27th June 7dpo
CD 24/28th June 8dpo
CD 25/29th June 9dpo (started getting nipples stinginess, had another bleed, like watered down blood with blood streaked mucus, it was like the ovulation bleed .Think that was implantation)
CD 26/30th June 10dpo 
CD 27/1st July 11dpo (did a 1st response test and got a weird evap, look at pic)
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/tx%20max%20with%20mum/IMG_5646.jpg

CD 28/2nd July 12 dpo
CD 29/3rd July 13dpo (was convinced i was preggers for some reason)
CD 30/4th July 14dpo ( sort of felt that :witch: was arriving)
CD 31/5th July 15dpo
CD 32/6th July 16dpo
CD 33/ 7th July 17dpo
CD 34/ 8th July 18 dpo
CD 35/ 9th July 19 dpo
CD 36/ 10th July 20 dpo (used late first response test and was a :BFN: so gave up)
CD 37/ 11th July 21 dpo
CD 38/ 12th July 22 dpo (did a asda test that didnt work properly as there was a bloody fly under the screen tho thought i seen a faint line that got stronger (see pics) so did another one but still faint as urine was weak)
https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5675.jpg

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5700.jpg

CD 39/ 13th July 23 dpo (did the digi with FMU)

https://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd275/secretwomenuk/blinkies/IMG_5702.jpg


So here was my :sex:

CD 9/June 13th
CD11/ June 15th
CD 13/ June 17th
CD 16/ June 20th
Had what i think was an ovulation bleed on the 17th
CD 17/ June 21st (didnt get this one finished so probably should count it)
CD 21/ June 25th
CD 24/ June 28th
CD 25/ June 29th started getting nipples stinginess and was getting hopes up but went to loo and small bit of blood

Symptoms
1 week b4 :witch: was due i felt my nipples being stingy 
This disappeared but the parts around my nipples where massive @@.I also thought my veins looked electric blue/green on my boobs but wondered mybe if they were always like that I did still have pains in my armpit area tho?
Didnt feel positive as the stinginess disappeared around time : was due: and they also didnt get bigger like my last pregnancys
The one thing that gave me hope was a stitch. I only get these i am preggers eg turning to quick in bed and its a quick stitch in my womb( sound scary but i had it with my wee biy
After :witch: was die i had an acidity feeling in my stomach a few times but it was real bad this morning
This sound minging but i think my pee smelt different like sweet (that could be sense of smell tho)


----------



## yaya

Just bumping up a great thread for all us symptom spotters! :laugh2:


----------



## Munchkin

Thanks yaya - I think it's a fab thread... we must keep it going!


----------



## tink

hmmmm,nothing really for me yet,probably a bit too windy,both ends iykwim!:rofl:i seem to have an abundance of snot!?????:blush:not a cold tho!?:rofl:
i ov(cos i got a pos on icopk) on cycle day 13,and we bd day 11,13,14,17 and 19 so far???
i am gettin a bit peed off with tryin to symptom spot!
i do have a few shootin pains in boobs now and again.....ooooooooooohhhhhh
I don't know!
i think i will start a ttc journal after this cycle if that :witch: appears next week!
if not ...i want to be throwing up when i go on holiday in 5 weeks time!:rofl::rofl::hissy:


----------



## welshwarriors

great thread!


----------



## butterflies

well after realing this.........i have loads of symptoms, and have totally convinced myself this is my month, whilst also feeling like it never will be...............grrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Hey girls! 
Well, so I've acknowledged the fact that I am!!! :D :happydance: Thought I'd add to this, I loooooooooooved to symptom spot! :D 
From 1-6 dpo - nuthin'
6dpo - my usual run at lunch suddenly exhausted me, backache started
7dpo - nips started itching and backache
8-11dpo - once again, running making me wanna go lie down afterward; hungry as usual at lunch but suddenly couldn't work out what I wanted to eat; nips itchy, backache, and could "feel" my bbs in the evenings (not sore though...), VERY irritable w/ DH!! yikes! (faint +ve at 10dpo!)
12dpo - REAL +ve :happydance:, creamy cm started back again and tired in early evening. Can't stay up past 9.30pm!!! 

That's it. So far haven't got anymore symptoms than that - VERY VERY tired in the evenings still, and feel wet down there when I walk around. Just waiting for the m/s now!! :sick: 

:dust: to all!!! 
xx


----------



## mBLACK

#1. 3 big dark 'marks' on my face.. I thought they were pimples but didn't go away!
#2. I was the reighning bitch from hell.:muaha: Mood swings were all day, everyday.
#3. Increase in discharge.. kind of thick, whitish stuff.
#4. Greasy hair, greasy skin.

Hope it helps!


----------



## mizzi

lousielou said:


> I'm getting faint :bfp:s and so far, I've had...
> 
> 1.Great big, evil, teenage acne type spots. I mean great big humdingers, totally gross!!
> 2.Very sleepy very early in the evening *yawn* Have been in bed by 9.30pm each night this week,and having problems getting up in the morning too (very unlike me!)
> 3. 'Normal things' are smelling pukey! Can't stand the smell of bacon at the moment!!

ya know what i cant stand the smell of bacon either lol

and i got a cold now :(


----------



## snettyb

I really like this thread and i thought i would share my experiences. With my son i was 9 weeks before i knew i was pg (not planned). His dad insisted i took a test as i was an emotional bitch from the pits of hell and he suspected i might be pregnant. It was 7 years ago but i remember saying to him that i thought i was due for my period as i was spotty, had sore bbs and quite bad cramps. When i did the test i was so suprised that it was a BFP and the test line was darker then the control line. Some nausia later but nothing too bad. Terrible bleeding gums, strange vivid dreams (that my teeth were falling out lol) and peeing ALOT!!

My second pregnancy (m/c) i just "knew" i was. I got a BFN on CD 10 then a BFP on CD12. I was ill with morning/afternoon/evening/night sickness before i even got the positive. I hated the smell of my favorite foods, couldn't stay awake, cried at everything but no other symptoms that i can remember (3 years ago) as i only went to 6 weeks.

I get my blood test results tomorrow to see if i am pregnant after getting v v v faint positives for the last week. The only sypmtoms i have at the moment are tired, don't "fancy" any food but starving at the same time and i'm really grumpy. Lots of creamy cm, sore bbs and cramps oh and some hot flushes. I'm not feeling too optomistic to be honest but if this isn't my month, i'll just keep practicing :blush:


----------



## Farie

CD27 - nothing to declare!!!! :rofl: :rofl:
I may have slightly sore @@'s but that could be AF on her way. 
I have a very very mild metallic taste in my mouth ... sometimes ... but that could be down to all the orange juice I'm drinking. 
I have occasional creamy thick discharge ... but that often happens when AF is due.

TBH nothing stands out as preggo symptoms .... just AF dropping a calling card to say she's on her way


----------



## Ang

My pregnancy symptoms were the metalic taste that I had and severe tireness. I also had loads of creamy cm and at the time, it didn't occur to me that I was pregnant. Its strange that the more obvious symptoms, I just didn't think, but unfortunately, it wasn't meant to be and I sadly miscarried. When it does happen again, I will know the symptoms.


----------



## Lillady82

OMG this thread is ace, i just clicked on to see if anyone ahd the same symptoms as me, i'm not sure if i'm :bfp: yet, getting a test done tomorrow but i have been experiencing:

Nausea
Bloating
Gagging at loads of stuff
Sore boob (just one tho, is that weird?)
Constantly peeing
Having to run to the toilet for a poo, like yesterday lol
Cramping

My period is due today, not here yet, hoping tomorrow isn't too early to test. Fingers crossed.

xxx

:hug:


----------



## HopeAndWait

Oh WOW:):):)!!!
This thread is Fab!!
Giving me lots of hope now!But gotta remember not to get my hopes up Too high!!
This is how Im feeling at the moment...
-My lower back and sides are acheing,feels like Iv been in the gym for hours on end(Pfttt yeahhh ritee that will be the day.)
-Keep getting cramps and feels like some ones sat on my stomache
-Im constantly tired!Even if I get 10 hours sleep I feel knakerd the next day and have no energy to do anything!
-Got a bit of a cold at the moment too
-My Boobs look really shiny and veiny,Also my nipples are really sensative and seem to have extra little lumps all over
-I need a wee practicly every half an hour
-I seem to have diahrea too (TMI sorry!)

Havent got my BFP yet thou, But also no signs on AF!
So fingers crossed! And good luck to all the other wonderfull ladies TTC
x x x
x x
x

P.S Did anyone Have the same symptons as me and have a BFP???
Many thanks
x


----------



## Emmylou27

Well, since I got a darker :bfp: this evening and it wasn't even FMU I thought I'd add my symptoms to this (since I've been an avid symptom spotter for the last few months!)

Most of these symptoms seemed to appear around last weekend when I would have been about 8-9DPO and have continued this week...

-Weird metallic taste in mouth
-Loads of extra saliva (gross)
-Lower backache
-Slight nausea in the morning but nothing too bad (this has come on since about Wednesday)
-Tiredness (and I mean absolutely shattered - have been having a couple of hours naps in the evening and going to bed really early!)
-Sore boobs (again come on since Wednesday and getting progressively worse!)
- Needing to go for a wee at least every hour
- Funny pulling cramps in my lower tummy (last couple of days)


:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone!

x


----------



## WILSMUM

Hi HopeAndWait I've been having some very similar symptoms to you esp the feeling like I've been to the gym!!! And I haven't had a BFP yet either but no sign of AF!
Have also had terrible wind this evening which is most uncomfortable and embarrassing! My DH is taking the right p*** out of me!!!!
Fingers crossed we get our BFP's soon xXx


----------



## nainie

This thread is awesome so i had to add to it as i am an obsessed symptom spotter 

Got my :bfp: only yesterday morning on clear blue digi ...Couldnt believe it !!!:happydance:

So here they are

1-8 DPO - nothing too much lots of little twinges and pulling but very fleeting and wouldnt call them cramps 
CM - creamy and watery ...more but not excessive ( never made out onto pants sorryTMI)
CP - was all over the place but never low and firm like usually after O

8 DPO - think this was immplantation day (no bleeding no spotting to date) as i was nauseous in evening and had blood when i blew my nose 

10 DPO - nipple sore esp Left but not BBs at all but BBS do seem slightly bigger and seem to ?get in the way in bed at night and in the way of my arms if that makes sense ( im only small tho 'Bcup' )

10DPO - 14DPO continued with more of same cervix was high but alternated between med firm (is now soft)

:witch: didnot arrive on Fri and tested sat morning(15DPO)

Main signs were blood in nose bleeding gums sneezing at least twice a day ( i never sneeze) and CP not returning to low firm + not 'dry'

But no sore BBs not tired (yet) no nausea (yet)

Yay !! 

Baby dust to all xxx:happydance:


----------



## HopeAndWait

WILSMUM said:


> Hi HopeAndWait I've been having some very similar symptoms to you esp the feeling like I've been to the gym!!! And I haven't had a BFP yet either but no sign of AF!
> Have also had terrible wind this evening which is most uncomfortable and embarrassing! My DH is taking the right p*** out of me!!!!
> Fingers crossed we get our BFP's soon xXx

Hi Wilsmum
So glad Im not the only one with these symptoms.
Ooo fingers crossed that AF stays away for us both!
Lol!! The wind part is sooo embarasing isnt it! But its so worth it if we get our BFP:)!
Good Luck,Hope you get yours soon hun
x x x
x x
x
:hug:


----------



## WILSMUM

HopeAndWait said:


> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Hi HopeAndWait I've been having some very similar symptoms to you esp the feeling like I've been to the gym!!! And I haven't had a BFP yet either but no sign of AF!
> Have also had terrible wind this evening which is most uncomfortable and embarrassing! My DH is taking the right p*** out of me!!!!
> Fingers crossed we get our BFP's soon xXx
> 
> Hi Wilsmum
> So glad Im not the only one with these symptoms.
> Ooo fingers crossed that AF stays away for us both!
> Lol!! The wind part is sooo embarasing isnt it! But its so worth it if we get our BFP:)!
> Good Luck,Hope you get yours soon hun
> x x x
> x x
> x
> :hug:Click to expand...

It is a bit - I was burping like a goodun yesterday - never buped so loud before - really shocked my DH cause he's never heard me do anything like that - have tried to convince him I'm a lady and don't fart!!! Needless to say he doesn't believe me!!! LOL
Anyway 5 days late now and another :bfn: for me this morning but still no signs of AF so god knows wots going on with my body!!!


----------



## HopeAndWait

WILSMUM said:


> HopeAndWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILSMUM said:
> 
> 
> Hi HopeAndWait I've been having some very similar symptoms to you esp the feeling like I've been to the gym!!! And I haven't had a BFP yet either but no sign of AF!
> Have also had terrible wind this evening which is most uncomfortable and embarrassing! My DH is taking the right p*** out of me!!!!
> Fingers crossed we get our BFP's soon xXx
> 
> Hi Wilsmum
> So glad Im not the only one with these symptoms.
> Ooo fingers crossed that AF stays away for us both!
> Lol!! The wind part is sooo embarasing isnt it! But its so worth it if we get our BFP:)!
> Good Luck,Hope you get yours soon hun
> x x x
> x x
> x
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> It is a bit - I was burping like a goodun yesterday - never buped so loud before - really shocked my DH cause he's never heard me do anything like that - have tried to convince him I'm a lady and don't fart!!! Needless to say he doesn't believe me!!! LOL
> Anyway 5 days late now and another :bfn: for me this morning but still no signs of AF so god knows wots going on with my body!!!Click to expand...

Haha, The whole im a lady bit must of gone out the window by now!
Ooo its looking good for you:)! Some people dont get there BFP for a week or so after a missed AF.So il have everything crossed for you!
Does ur stomach feel really acidy?Have you had any heartburn or anything?
Iv never had it before untill last night, My god I thought I was having a heart attack lol!
My bodys a bit all over the place too, Im not even sure when Im ment to have AF! If the 2 days of light bleeding/spotting, was my period then my next AF should be due next Sunday, so too early to test isnt it?
x x x
x x 
x


----------



## WILSMUM

LOL yeah just slightly - he kept telling me last night I was burping like a sailor!!!!!
Yeah has been feeling very acidly and buddly this last week and think I had heatburn last night - i felt really uncomfortable and had to take my bra off!!!! I had bad indigestion and heartburn with my last pregnancy but not until really late on - I don't remember having it early on.
If that was AF then I would say its too early to test but if that wasn't and was implantation bleeding or something then a test may work now.


----------



## anita665

Mine was a while ago now but from a few days before my missed AF I was feeling very dizzy and light headed on and off and I was feeling really tired even though I'd been getting a normal amount of sleep. I just put it down to too much work. I didn't have sore boobs though like many women. That came much later.

For me, morning sickness kicked in when I was 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant and the tiredness lasted until I was about 8 weeks pregnant. It was terrible. I could sleep most of the day as well as all night.


----------



## yaya

*Bump* Don't want this thread to drop off the page!

Any other :bfp: graduates care to share their early symptoms?????

Yaya xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Bumping this thread for Dee (& any others with a recent :bfp: ) Congratulations, Dee!


----------



## mummymadness

My first symptoms were quiet mild allthow day by day getting that bit more stronger lol .

Soooo tired !!.
Dizzyness allot when i go from sitting to standing .
Horrid taste in my mouth .
Foods i loved before taste foul now (Barrrr humbug i loved Tomotoe crisps before) .
I allso have a common symptom many women dont notice but allot have anemic when pregnant , I can tell by the colour of my eyes and the super tiredness (Bring on the pooh changing colour iron tablets sorry tmi lol).
Ohhh and my OH says if i snap and shout one more time iam spending the next 7 months sleeping in a shed !!! (I thought i was allways like this not just in pregnancy lol) ..

All in all iam a good walking jibbering emotinal mess But all worth it lol lol lol lol :) .

No morning sickness or Sore boobs the most common ones i missed .


----------



## Munchkin

BUMP BUMP - Anyone else care to share?


----------



## butterflies

anyone..................


----------



## Lu28

I will once I'm brave enough to change my ticker - not jinxing anything until then!!:rofl:


----------



## Suzanne

I knew I shouldnt of come in here LMAO! :rofl:

I am having :-

* Shooting pains in my boobs but other than that not hurting one little bit although im sure they feel fuller

* Pulling cramps

* Creamy CM

* Spots

* backache

* The thought of certain foods is repulsing me

* Constipation/wind :blush: LOL!

And most of this has started happening in the last 6 hours or so, now im not actually TTC so im thinking this is my body trying to get itself into some sort of routine, of course I could be OV'ing as well, who knows hey ho LOL x x


----------



## Lu28

As promised, here's my symptoms, not that I had anything really typical...

1dpo - nothing
2dpo - nothing
3dpo - nothing
4dpo - nothing
5dpo - had a big breakout of spots on my neck, had heartburn (which I get sometimes anyway), had a dull headache which lasted all night, and some cramps. Energy and mood were both good. Creamy cm.
6dpo - still had headache, heartburn and cramps - cramps were like a stabbing feeling in my side. Absolutely exhausted despite having a really good night's sleep, just wanted to go back and get a few more hours. Stuffy nose.
7dpo - good energy and mood. Nothing really out of the ordinary except I was starving all day. had a nasty taste in my mouth briefly in the evening.
8dpo - nothing really to report except I had a strong cigarette smoke taste in my mouth after having minestrone soup and then mint chewing gum. Could just be a weird thing and completely unrelated.
9dpo - mood ok and energy low - mainly because my cystitis woke me at 4am. Don't think my cystitis is in any way related because I've had it on and off for about 2 months. A good bit of creamy cm. A bit tmi here but I can sometimes feel AF just as the first bit of blood is about to be released onto my pants - my sign to run to the bathroom! Had that feeling but it was quite a bit of cm instead...
10dpo - big temp rise. lots more cm - not a huge amount but alot more than normal. BFP!! Faint on ic, good line on FR and positive CB digi. Started feeling nauseous in the evening but still think I'm probably imagining it.
11dpo - BFP again - no darker than yesterday on ic and FR looks about the same. Feeling a bit nauseous 
12dpo - BFP again on internet cheapie, a bit darker. Started getting light brown CM which panicked me a bit as it's how AF starts and she was due the next day. Some mild cramping, smell of toast made me a little nauseous.
13dpo - darker BFP on internet cheapie, nothing else really. Browm cm continuing but not much at all. Temp still up
14 dpo (today) - didn't temp because of ridiculous night's sleep. Noticeably darker BFP on internet cheapie, still a small bit of light brown cm.

Hope that helps guys but I had none of the typical stuff e.g. metallic taste in mouth, no change in boobs at all.

Lots of :dust: to you all!!:hugs:


----------



## celine

*bump* this is good for us at the end of the 2ww and any new bfp's pls share!


----------



## helenbun2005

just wanted to bump this back up! Its too good to loose! x x


----------



## curiosa

I think I might as well put my symptoms up, after 3 :bfp:s in a row! I'm at 16PO today.

I'd like to start by saying that this time I really felt pregnant from just a couple of days after ovulation. I didn't tell a soul cause i thought I would jinx it by saying something. But i was pretty convinced I was - it just felt like that was a fact!

I think what I felt the first few days around OV were simply ovulation symptoms and nothing to do with pregnancy yet, so I won't go into detail there.

Around 6PO I started feeling cramps, similar to OV cramps but also kind of similar to :witch: cramps, all over my lower abdomen, sometimes if felt like my belly button was being pulled form the inside, sometimes it felt distinctly like my uterus pulling, other times it was on either side (ovaries or simply my bowels being moved around?). They got worse around 11/12PO, when I think implantation took place - in fact I thought :witch: wasa bout to show up! Instead I just had some brown spotting on toilet paper on 13 PO. 

Other symptoms: a headache lasting from 11PO to 13PO, sore nipples, oily skin and spots, sore throat, tiredness, a lot of bloating.

Also I didn't recognise this as a symptom, but around 12PO I started thinking kiwis tasted off. I am used to eating a kiwi a day due to health reasons, and it's the first time it happened. Only after I got a positive test did I realise taht perhaps they taste off to me because of the pregnancy and not because they are actually off!

Now I seem to need a 1-2 hour nap in the afternoon, even though I have never napped in my life (not even as a toddler!) in fact, if I do ever nap during the day I feel quite ill afterwards. but not it feels so natural!

also, i seem to be extremely sensitive to movement - when my husband drives it feels to me like he is going over every single pothole in the road!! Before it never felt like that. Also, if someone is smoking, even if they are on the other side of the road, I seem to smell it and feel it in my throat even before I see the cigarette in their hand! 

to all the girls who are TTCin, may this be your month!!
:dust:


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

AF is surpose to be ariving tomorrow and so far iv had a few cramps but not alot but not having them now. Eating quite abit more but that might just be because im more hungry lately lol my boobs are bigger but thats proberbly because im eating more and i feel tired in day but that could mean anything so not alot of symptoms but iv still got my hopes up :)


----------



## doc123

congrats and here is my list of symptoms and stuff.. hope this helps- i'm still in shock from yesterday and the bfp!!!!!

Ok guys... as i'm sure youve seen i've got a bfp...

For everyone ttc.. here is my list of symptoms in the 2ww

I think my ovulation day is unclear...

LMP 4th July(i think as had kinda spotting on 3rd too)-really light and unusual

Supposed ovulation day by calender 17th july

18th july-?1dpo abdo pain and had a facial and foot massage with a reflexologist who said i had a mass/cyst or something on my right ovary and that i would ovulate around that time (spooky)-she knew nothing of wttc

19th july-?2dpo abdo pain mainly right side, exhausted beyond belief

20th july- ?3dpo abdo cramping with a band of apin across the hips the like of which i have never had in my life and very very tired (in retrospect was this when i ovulated???)

21th july- ?4dpo very light positive on opk??-never had dark positive

22nd july- ?5dpo very very painful right hand side, slept loads and a colleague commented and asked if i was pregnant (a senior doctor in Obstetrics and said he had a sixth sense about these things)

23rd july- ?6dpo could smell vomit everywhere for no good reason- in a station and at work and at home, tingly boobs and really sore bbs- coudl hang your coat on my nips!

24th july- ?7dpo still could smell vomit really strongly everywhere, so tearful, exhausted and tired- an absolute b***ch to the hubby who hasnt a clue whats up...

25th july- ?8dpo so tearful and emotional cried a lot and very sleepy

26th july- ?9dpo yellow cm, funny smells at a friends house, didnt want to be near alcohol even the smell of it- knew i was pregnant.. cant place why but sure i was and even told me friend i was that convinced..

27th july ?10dpo yellow cm ++ tingly bbs again, moody as hell, crying a lot, awake at 3am unusual for me, sure i'm pregnant for no good reason

28th july ?11dpo emotional ++, smelt smoke in bed, white yellow cm, cp low and hardish so thought af might be on her way...convinced preggo though no evidence.. got up at 3am again

29th july ?12dpo supposed to be due on today- i think...convinced af on her way, abdo cramps although wierdly still sure i'm pregnant....

30th july ?13dpo two faint lines seen on first response tests- hubby cant see the damn lines!!!! Argue like crazy about the lines, tummy pain ++, def feel like af coming so not hopeful...awake 3am again, hot flashes at work (although super hot weather here) cp higher and softer

1st August ?14dpo-abdo cramping ++ expect negative clearblue before bed, hot flashes, convinced preggo cp so high cant get to it!!!

2nd August ?15dpo- three very clear pregnants on clearblue...
Husband nearly has heart attack due to shock....

There it is ladies.....the clearblues are pretty definative for sure...fingers crossed for a sticking bean for me!!!

Good luck to everyone.. hope these symptoms help...


----------



## helenbun2005

i guess i can post on here now!! (sorry for sounding as though im gloating - i dont mean too, but im just sooooooo excited!)

My main sign was the milk thing. I started drinking LOADS (about 8 litres in every 3 and a half days!!!) Oh i got LOADS of cm the week before i tested positive too. Strange for me.

This started about 5 days before i got my :bfp:

Other than that...i had every symptom going until 3 days before i tested, then i had NOTHING. Not even a twinge until the day after i tested positive!

So there you go!

Good luck with all of yours ladies! x x


----------



## journey

I am a bit nervous as I had a chemical pregnancy last month and got a BFP yesterday but this morning saw a bit of pinkish discharge. I am keeping my fingers crossed that its a sticky bean!

The only symptom I've had, besides pinkish discharge today and light brown spotting @ 7DPO is this slight cramp/tugging sensation on my right side of my abdomen that started @ 6DPO. It's been pretty constant and sometimes when I cough or sneeze or make a sudden movement it feels a little sharp but mostly its a dull ache. Other than that, nothing, nada, zilch!


----------



## Claire1972

Hi - I am 36 years old and have been ttc since December 2007 (was on the pill for 16 years previously) 

SInce about 6 dpo I have had very sore, hot, itchy boobs - they now have dark blue veins and small red broken veins running through them - they hurt even when i'm not prodding at them (at every opportunity!!) to make sure they still hurt ) Again from about 6 dpo I have had strange little cramps and a zapping/fluttering feeling in my lower left hand side of my stomach. I have also had what feel like pins and needles in my legs on and off over the weekend. And I just feel different this cycle. 

I tested using internet cheapies at 9 dpo and each morning including today (approx. 13 dpo) - BFN on all of them not even a faintest hint. 

AF was due 3 days ago - no sign at all (slight cramping but not the same as usual, feels more like an upset stomach) - I keep running to the loo every 10 mins to check. Plus I have had no PMT at all - hubby is happy 

Tested again this morning BFn and just been to the loo - light pink CM was on the TP after wiping...... Damn that :witch: is she just around the corner?

I know everyone is different and get their BFP's at different times but this is driving me crazy....


----------



## yaya

Bumping this up for new :bfp: graduates!


----------



## yaya

*Bump*

New :bfp: graduates please add your early symptoms!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks for bumping this up! I was looking for this. :happydance:


----------



## embojet

My early signs were:
1/ Cramps like AF
2/ HUNGER (so so hungy all the time)
3/ lots of CM
4/ Sleepy zzzzzzzzz


----------



## sjnams

Ok here are the symptoms....nothing impressive i'm afraid!!

OV Day : sore BB's 
1DPO : V. sore BB's, especially on right hand side
2DPO : As Per 1DPO
3DPO : As Per 1DPO
4DPO : Tired. Sore BB's
5DPO : V. mild cramping in lower belly and back. Low in energy all day. Sore BB's. 
6DPO : BB pain and swelling easing off. White spots on areola
7DPO : As per 6DPO with mild heartburn also
8DPO : As per 7DPO but more energy and spots on face
12 & 13 DPO : convinced AF going to arrive as had that "flow" feeling combined with slightly stronger cramping but nothing showed up! :happydance:

No new sypmtoms really from 8DPO but at but have been needing the loo more often since yesterday afternoon and this morning but didn't have to pee during the night which is odd for me!!!

Today at 16DPO I still have sore BB's but not as painful as week one. The heartburn is gone even though it was mild when it was here. The cramping is still there on and off and little bit of creamy cm...not much but its there. Hope to see some more TTC ladies get their :bfp:....August is the month!! :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hug:


----------



## yaya

Thanks girls!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

magicvw said:


> With no.1 I had these symptoms:
> 
> 1. Cuppa tea made me gag
> 2. Reading thru a menu in my fave restaurant I just could not find anything I fancied eating
> 3. Big gush of watery cm. Thought I'd peed my pants!
> 4. Boobs grew overnight
> 5. Two spots of brown blood I guess it was implantation spotting
> 6. Sugar craving - ate tonnes of chocolate but i don't normally
> 7. Completely lost my temper with best friend - shouted at her then burst into tears

Hi there, I'm glad you said about that.....
the first day I felt strange it was a cup of coffee that made me gag and I normally can't cope without a coffee in the morning.
I was extremely tired for 3 days where I slept solid all afternoon.
I have had your number 3 a couple of times, I showed my other half my PJ bottoms and said it looked like I'd wet myself and tried to convince him that I hadn't.
I've had 4 days of bad headaches.
3 days of sicky all day...then patches in various days through then.
I have a tight feeling down below my stomach, when I lie out flat its uncomfortable.
I get funny pains every now and again in my lower stomach.
I was really bloated for a couple of days too and just couldn't get enough gas out of me.
Someone on this site recommended i did a test even though I am not due :witch: for another week but it was :bfn: . Note to self, only do the test when you are supposed to! I wish I wasn't so impatient. I don't want to get my hopes up but all these signs seem to tell me that I could be, would you agree?
:hug:


----------



## yaya

Bumpety bump!!


----------



## Schmelly

Wow...I've just read this thread from start to finish!!! I've avoided it until now because I've just been so depressed about not being preg that it hurt to read about other people being preg (even though I'm happy for you all...I hope you understand!).

Anyway...CD28 for me today and my curiosity got the better of me. Of course I'm more convinced than ever that I must be preg after reading all the symptoms you guys have posted :rofl: at the same time as being utterly convinced I'm not (what makes this month any different to the last 12?) :cry:

Have a string of symptoms, as always, but Im sure they could all be explained away by reasons other than pregnancy!

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks to all the girls who have posted their symptoms for us ttcers to obsess over, and a big congrats to you all. :happydance:

To all those of us who are still impatiently waiting...GOOD LUCK!!! :hug:


----------



## littlestar

Bump! for those awaiting their Baby Bump! (including me)

:dust:


----------



## Gemma Lou

Hi All......

I'm afraid to say the :witch: has arrived!!!! I guess we'll never know if I was or not.........have to keep on trying....good luck to all of you out there!

:hug:


----------



## destiny27

Hi all popped in to add to this...

got sore boobs like they are bruised :(
sickness
legs ache
back ache
headache
moody
pee alot
creamy cm??? tmi lol
tired but never sleep properly
funny taste in my mouth
think thats it :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I was looking for this last week..good find..

Heres mine.

2 DPO- Noticed nipples really sensitive, CP high, sticky cm (all normal after O)

3 DPO- BBs starting to ache, nipples sensitive, got 3 huge boil like spots on my face and slight back ache. Gassy. 

4 DPO- All of the above but got a weird aching feeling in my pelvis and at the top of my legs, and more spots! Gassy again.

5 DPO- Felt down today and really didnt think it was my month. Noticed my nose really stuffy one minute, then runny the next, was driving me mad! Constipated today. CP still HIGH and had a little yellowish CM. Sharp twinges in my uterus, but to the left a little, in the morning, felt light headed when I got up. Bbs still achey, nipples still sesitive, the ache in my pelvis is still there. Gassy, smelly farts (tmi)

6 DPO- No constipation. No real cm, CP still high and soft. bbs the same, aching in my pelvis, nose running like a tap. Still gassy, starting to burp more.

7 DPO- Got up with an extremely stiff neck. I remembered this from last time and checked my journal, it happened at 4 dpo last time....must be a sign for me! Gassy, achey bb's. Noticed a small glob of EWCM after doing a CP check. CP is still high. Experienced funny 'tingling' cramps last night whilst in bed, low down in my abdomen...... Pronounced blue veins all over my bbs!! Felt really hungry today.

8 DPO - Still got a snotty nose and a pain in my neck! bbs still tender, but feel 'different' nipples not as sensitive today...feel really cranky and miserable. Small amount of yellow cm when I wiped in the afternoon. Still gassy. Noticed my aereola getting darker! Hungrier than usual again.

9 DPO- bbs feeling kinda weird again, sort of warm inside and tingling around my nipples now and again and the ache is localised more to underneath my bbs and can feel it slightly under my arms. Nose is still stuffy/runny. Backache today. Gassy, like bad smelly trumps! CP completely disappeared, no cm as such, just clear lube type cm on doing a cp check. Still got the achey neck. Felt numb headed in the am. Still hungry. Couldnt settle in bed..took me ages to drop off and I was restless all night, got up knackered. Noticed this from about 6 dpo, but more apparent tonight. Got extremely faint positive in clearblue dye test.

10 DPO- Cramping low down (not like af) pelvis achey, pains in my back and down my legs (insides) bbs achey underneath and on outside, drinking lots more water, stabbing pains in breasts. Noticed pronounced blue vein around left nipple ( already had one on right from 7 dpo) felt sick at the smell of minced beef. Very restless and slept most of the day....Got faint lines on clearblue and FRER

Got :bfp: clearblue digi In the afternoon.:happydance:

Big giveaways for me were my CP, again it stayed very high after O and didnt come down, the stuffy/snotty nose...not had this one before either!
Pronounced veins all over my bb's.


----------



## sam*~*louize

I didn't and still don't have that many really.

Lots of CM instead of AF
Nipples started to annnoy me a little
BBies sore and tiredness at 8 weeks


----------



## pixielou

so happy for all you ladies that have BFP. Keep the symtoms coming from the newly preggers!

Me CD24 10DPO, nothing really major just pain near ovaries and sore boobs. Could just be AF! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gemma Lou

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I was looking for this last week..good find..
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> 2 DPO- Noticed nipples really sensitive, CP high, sticky cm (all normal after O)
> 
> 3 DPO- BBs starting to ache, nipples sensitive, got 3 huge boil like spots on my face and slight back ache. Gassy.
> 
> 4 DPO- All of the above but got a weird aching feeling in my pelvis and at the top of my legs, and more spots! Gassy again.
> 
> 5 DPO- Felt down today and really didnt think it was my month. Noticed my nose really stuffy one minute, then runny the next, was driving me mad! Constipated today. CP still HIGH and had a little yellowish CM. Sharp twinges in my uterus, but to the left a little, in the morning, felt light headed when I got up. Bbs still achey, nipples still sesitive, the ache in my pelvis is still there. Gassy, smelly farts (tmi)
> 
> 6 DPO- No constipation. No real cm, CP still high and soft. bbs the same, aching in my pelvis, nose running like a tap. Still gassy, starting to burp more.
> 
> 7 DPO- Got up with an extremely stiff neck. I remembered this from last time and checked my journal, it happened at 4 dpo last time....must be a sign for me! Gassy, achey bb's. Noticed a small glob of EWCM after doing a CP check. CP is still high. Experienced funny 'tingling' cramps last night whilst in bed, low down in my abdomen...... Pronounced blue veins all over my bbs!! Felt really hungry today.
> 
> 8 DPO - Still got a snotty nose and a pain in my neck! bbs still tender, but feel 'different' nipples not as sensitive today...feel really cranky and miserable. Small amount of yellow cm when I wiped in the afternoon. Still gassy. Noticed my aereola getting darker! Hungrier than usual again.
> 
> 9 DPO- bbs feeling kinda weird again, sort of warm inside and tingling around my nipples now and again and the ache is localised more to underneath my bbs and can feel it slightly under my arms. Nose is still stuffy/runny. Backache today. Gassy, like bad smelly trumps! CP completely disappeared, no cm as such, just clear lube type cm on doing a cp check. Still got the achey neck. Felt numb headed in the am. Still hungry. Couldnt settle in bed..took me ages to drop off and I was restless all night, got up knackered. Noticed this from about 6 dpo, but more apparent tonight. Got extremely faint positive in clearblue dye test.
> 
> 10 DPO- Cramping low down (not like af) pelvis achey, pains in my back and down my legs (insides) bbs achey underneath and on outside, drinking lots more water, stabbing pains in breasts. Noticed pronounced blue vein around left nipple ( already had one on right from 7 dpo) felt sick at the smell of minced beef. Very restless and slept most of the day....Got faint lines on clearblue and FRER
> 
> Got :bfp: clearblue digi In the afternoon.:happydance:
> 
> Big giveaways for me were my CP, again it stayed very high after O and didnt come down, the stuffy/snotty nose...not had this one before either!
> Pronounced veins all over my bb's.


CONGRATULATONS!
What fantastic news..........and a scan on your birthday too! :hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

For me i was stuffed up from 8dpo, this is on and off now and boobs getting swollen and tender though i mistook this for a pre af sign as it usually is.

Thats it!


----------



## MrsTatty

Just found out I am pg a few days ago. The main giveaway was that my boobs just swelled up - went up a cup size pretty much overnight - DH spotted them right off, before I did. They are a little sore too but not more than they are just before AF. Other random symptom was an excessive amount of CM at about 7/8 DPO - gone now. Also am now feeling quite tired out and have had twinges in my lower tummy, again like you get before AF - these come and go and are not severe, just a bit achy.


----------



## dannydustcart

Ive been consitpated for a few days.. but other than that, nothing. 
i dont even know why i did the test.. . i havent even missed a period!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

MrsTatty said:


> Just found out I am pg a few days ago. The main giveaway was that my boobs just swelled up - went up a cup size pretty much overnight - DH spotted them right off, before I did. They are a little sore too but not more than they are just before AF. Other random symptom was an excessive amount of CM at about 7/8 DPO - gone now. Also am now feeling quite tired out and have had twinges in my lower tummy, again like you get before AF - these come and go and are not severe, just a bit achy.

congratulations! :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

My symptoms where.. 

a stuffy nose after sleeping. 
A blue vein running towards my nipples. 
Blue vein going around the nipple. 
Felt like I pulled a muscle in uterus area. 
Last saturday, I felt all cramped inside and couldn't get comfy, had to stretch out on the floor. 
Very moody too. 
Creamy CM, but didn't take it a sign due to first month of BCP
Sex as a bit sore and uncomfortable (DH is a bit :blush: )

A faint positive on Sunday morning... 12DPO 
A positive on Monday, Tuesday (stong positive)... 13DPO and 14DPO


----------



## Gemma Lou

NatalieW said:


> My symptoms where..
> 
> a stuffy nose after sleeping.
> A blue vein running towards my nipples.
> Blue vein going around the nipple.
> Felt like I pulled a muscle in uterus area.
> Last saturday, I felt all cramped inside and couldn't get comfy, had to stretch out on the floor.
> Very moody too.
> Creamy CM, but didn't take it a sign due to first month of BCP
> Sex as a bit sore and uncomfortable (DH is a bit :blush: )
> 
> A faint positive on Sunday morning... 12DPO
> A positive on Monday, Tuesday (stong positive)... 13DPO and 14DPO


congratulations! I don't mean to pry but how long did it take you to get :bfp:........its so down heartening when you think of how many people get pregnant by accident and those who are planning have to try hard and still don't get a :bfp:. I can't complain really yet as we have only been trying for a couple of months....I just get scared that there could be something wrong.....I will have to keep my fingers crossed.
CONGRATULATIONS again ! :hug: x x x x


----------



## CHILLbilly

bump.....
give some girls in 2ww something to read!!!!!!!

any :bfp: out there want to list their symptoms???


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

Got a headache but probly because been on the laptop alot today and feeling sicky but maybe because iv eaten lots today and sore boobs but had them for 2weeks now :S and i get them before AF too. so no i know its not my month but oh well theres always next month :)


----------



## baboo

i just got my :bfp: on wed, my symptoms were/are
- really sore nipples from about 7dpo
- tiredness from about 11 dpo
- excess cm - 10- 12 dpo
- ewcm- 16dpo
- tender boobs- 15dpo- now
got my :bfp: 17dpo- good luck :hugs:


----------



## cerilou

Hi

Got my :bfp: on Tuesday. 

I haven't had many symptoms. What I have had though:

Lots of creamy cm
Little bit of nausea first thing and last thing
Very hot 
Twinges in abdomen

:hug:


----------



## merechick

For those of you who have experienced the metallic taste, how soon did that symptom appear? I woke up a few times in the middle of the night last night and had a weird metallic smell in my nose. It came and went all night. But I'm only 1.5 months off pill and not sure when I'm due to ovulate, so could be nothing. My face is a mess as well!!


----------



## bird24

bump


----------



## Zoey1

baboo said:


> i just got my :bfp: on wed, my symptoms were/are
> - really sore nipples from about 7dpo
> - tiredness from about 11 dpo
> - excess cm - 10- 12 dpo
> - ewcm- 16dpo
> - tender boobs- 15dpo- now
> got my :bfp: 17dpo- good luck :hugs:

CONGRATS BABOO! :happydance:


----------



## celine

bump...I know we just got a few more bfp's so hoping they could post :)


----------



## Laura--x

Although i only found out i was pg 2 weeks ago, it feels like its been forever ! i think because i was experiencing what i thought was symptoms ( and actually were ), i feel like ive been suffering with symptoms foreverr haha !
The first symptoms i had were ( and still got )
-Mild cramps, all the time from the last day of my last period !
- Very VERY sore bbs, right from my period also !
- A snuffly nose which i thought was a cold which actually wasnt.
- Frequent nose bleeds, nothing severe though.

And now, 7 weeks pregnant, aswell as those symptoms ive got 
- morning sickness ( although not actually being sick )
- headaches
- leg aches ( which i have suffered with all my life, but have been quite bad the past 3 weeks)

and thats it i think

i hope you all get what you deserve and come charging into first tri very soon with your terribleee morning sickness that you just wish could go away and your extreme tiredness that makes you dragg yourself out of bed in the morning cus its so bad :rofl:

Best wishes everyone xo


----------



## shoeshopper

bumping back up as i love this thread!!


----------



## Monkeh

Bump!

To be honest, I had/have no symptoms, except tiredness and headaches. 

Maybe having no symptoms is a symptom? :rofl:
I normally get sore bbs before AF and they haven't hurt at all. I generally symptom spot and come up with a load of them, but this month I didn't, and I honestly have no symptoms. :)

Hope thats reassuring to those with no symptoms!


----------



## destiny27

ive got symptoms already

smell everything 
back ache
sickness
wee alot
tired
headche
moody :rofl:

ETA
dizziness


----------



## friendlystar06

Thanks for the great thread guys. really helped to clear things up. thought i was jus goin mad... x


----------



## amber20

bump!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks for the bump - I'll be looking for this in a couple more days. Oh all right, who am I kidding? I was already looking for it eventhough I'm barely in the TWW. :rofl:


----------



## amber20

I wish i was there already. I'm still waiting to O.


----------



## babymaybe

Bump - 'cause I'm addicted to this thread. 8 DPO and waiting........


----------



## faille

Got my :bfp: on 01 Sept and this was the first month I wasn't "looking" for symptoms.

About the week af was due, my boobs got really tender and sore which was a sign for me because they are NEVER affected by af. That was the biggest (and only 'real') sign for me.

And since the week I got my bfp, I've been really constipated :blush:

Also had bad headaches and the morning sickness and tiredness has started to kick in this week (week 6).


Hope this helps someone!!! and best of luck for everyone still waiting for their :bfp: xx



Edit:
Forgot to add that the last few weeks, certain smells have been _really_ strong - the other day we were in the petrol station and I had to hold my breath because the smell was overpowering and I've also had to throw some air freshners away because they've become so strong (and my sense of smell is usually pretty weak..) also, I've totally gone off certain foods and even the thought of eating them makes we want to puke (things I'd usually have eaten before).


----------



## Chris77

Bumping this up as I'm 4dpo.


----------



## MrsTatty

Im' just over 6 weeks now and ms kicked in about 3 days ago - no real sickness before then. The chronic tiredness is getting worse if anything. Tired is one thing, sick and tired is another!


----------



## Astrastar

Here are the symptoms I felt before I got my BFP in August. (tbh they were milder that the symptoms I had the previous two months when I got BFNs). 

These symptoms felt from 10 dpo 
lots of EWCM - most unusual and thought AF had arrived
bbs hurt but not as much as they had the previous two cycles
Felt very very cold - my feet were freezing 
My mouth kept watering - was literally dribbling! 
Lots of shooting pains down below around 13/14dpo 

Tested on 15 dpo and got a BFP. Definately felt something was different this time but was too scared to test any earlier in case I was wrong so waited until after AF was due. Hope this helps. X


----------



## amber20

bump!


----------



## merechick

Thanks so much for your post Monkeh, it does help to know that having no symptoms doesn't necessarily mean that nothing's going on down there! My AF is due today or tomorrow but no real symptoms yet. Seriously doubt I'll have a BFP, but fingers crossed :wacko:


----------



## MandaR

Fab thread cheers ladies.


----------



## Anababe

:mrgreen: *BUMP* :mrgreen:


----------



## mae76

I got my :bfp: last weekend. I just hope it sticks!

I loved looking at this thread so wanted to add to it. Tbh - I had no symtoms at all. In fact - i thought I was out for the month. I felt more symtoms the previous months! The only symtom I have now are sore boobs. I was POAS addict - tested from 6 dpo (I know, I know, far too early) and was using IC. at 14 dpo I was still getting :bfn: on IC. Thought I was out as I have seen loads of charts on FF where ladies seem to get :bfp: from 10 dpo onwards.

I had a leftover FR test so decided to test on Saturday as :witch: still not arrived - and got a v. v. faint :bfp:. I got another twin pack FR and tested the following day and got faint pink lines again - but a little darker. At this point I was 18/19 DPO and was still getting :bfn: on IC. I tested using an IC on Tuesday this week (so around 21 DPO - and still :bfn: so was worried so got a CB digital which was :bfp:.

Sending all you ladies loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## soccer6

mae76 said:


> I got my :bfp: last weekend. I just hope it sticks!
> 
> I loved looking at this thread so wanted to add to it. Tbh - I had no symtoms at all. In fact - i thought I was out for the month. I felt more symtoms the previous months! The only symtom I have now are sore boobs. I was POAS addict - tested from 6 dpo (I know, I know, far too early) and was using IC. at 14 dpo I was still getting :bfn: on IC. Thought I was out as I have seen loads of charts on FF where ladies seem to get :bfp: from 10 dpo onwards.
> 
> I had a leftover FR test so decided to test on Saturday as :witch: still not arrived - and got a v. v. faint :bfp:. I got another twin pack FR and tested the following day and got faint pink lines again - but a little darker. At this point I was 18/19 DPO and was still getting :bfn: on IC. I tested using an IC on Tuesday this week (so around 21 DPO - and still :bfn: so was worried so got a CB digital which was :bfp:.
> 
> Sending all you ladies loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:



Hi Mae, thanks for the info. Very re-assuring to know as I'm 14 dpo and have had a faint :bfp: on an frer but a :bfn: on an IC. I'm going to buy some more tests today.

What do you recommend I get some more FRER or CLEARBLUE?

Wishing you a healthy happy 9 months xxx :hug:


----------



## mae76

Hi Soccer6 

I used first response and then clear blue digital. I have read good reviews re CB digital - so I would go for that - there is no squinting at lines - it literally spells it out for you!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## soccer6

Thanks Mae!!


----------



## amber20

Good luck soccer6


----------



## Chris77

*bump*


----------



## amber20

this thread always needs a good bump!


----------



## Munchkin

Why don't we just ask for it to be a sticky? Insomnimama - what do you think??


----------



## soccer6

amber20 said:


> Good luck soccer6

Hi Amber / Mae

I tested using the Clear Blue +/_ yesterday afternoon and got a faint :bfp:, tested again this morning using fmu and got another :bfp:, a bit darker today.

I'm still announcing it as a definate, I'm going to get a clear blue digi today and test in the morning!

Thanks for all your support :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

*bump*


----------



## Chris77

soccer6 said:


> amber20 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck soccer6
> 
> Hi Amber / Mae
> 
> I tested using the Clear Blue +/_ yesterday afternoon and got a faint :bfp:, tested again this morning using fmu and got another :bfp:, a bit darker today.
> 
> I'm still announcing it as a definate, I'm going to get a clear blue digi today and test in the morning!
> 
> Thanks for all your support :hug:Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## Chris77

Munchkin said:


> Why don't we just ask for it to be a sticky? Insomnimama - what do you think??

Great idea Munchkin!!!


----------



## amber20

Congrats! Thats great news!


----------



## Chris77

bump


----------



## mae76

soccer6 said:


> amber20 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck soccer6
> 
> Hi Amber / Mae
> 
> I tested using the Clear Blue +/_ yesterday afternoon and got a faint :bfp:, tested again this morning using fmu and got another :bfp:, a bit darker today.
> 
> I'm still announcing it as a definate, I'm going to get a clear blue digi today and test in the morning!
> 
> Thanks for all your support :hug:Click to expand...

I was looking out for you in the announcements and so pleased when you got your :bfp:. Many congrats:happydance:


----------



## soccer6

mae76 said:


> soccer6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amber20 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck soccer6
> 
> Hi Amber / Mae
> 
> I tested using the Clear Blue +/_ yesterday afternoon and got a faint :bfp:, tested again this morning using fmu and got another :bfp:, a bit darker today.
> 
> I'm still announcing it as a definate, I'm going to get a clear blue digi today and test in the morning!
> 
> Thanks for all your support :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking out for you in the announcements and so pleased when you got your :bfp:. Many congrats:happydance:Click to expand...




Thanks Mae, I've tested on two digi's as well since cos I still can't quite believe how lucky we've been!

:happydance: :hug:


----------



## amber20

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! Hopefully i'll be seeing you in 1st tri soon. I should be ovulating today so I'm praying this is it!


----------



## welshwarriors

bump!!!


----------



## helen0381

Bump


----------



## wishingonastar

bump


----------



## happyfamily123

Okay got my :bfp: on Sunday! Still can't believe it. 

Pregnancy symptoms wise---peeing all the time was my main one, so much so that i thought I had a uti or something. Honestly like every five minutes.

Also had heartburn and nausea but not vomiting. 

Boobs were a little sore but I don't know about that one cuz I never really check that. 

Also, super emotional


----------



## RachEpooh

i have alot of the symptoms you all have talked about, but i have took alot of test and they all say :bfn::cry: but for some reason my @@'s are growing and the nips are always big and hurt bad, i feel sick all day long, headaches. lower back kills me, my dogs food made me start gaging, and the day the :witch: was due i had a brownish redish when i wiped. and that lasted for half the day and nothing came again, heartburn all the time, going to the restroom alot more....... i have a dr apt oct 3rd and maybe they will do a blood test and i will get a :bfp: and i find myself doing this alot :muaha:

thanks girls:hug:


----------



## Zoey1

This thread always needs a good bump for the 2ww. :happydance:


----------



## char

hello ladies! can't believe i have something to contribute to this thread - just found out yesterday and in a massive state of shock!
i had a range of symptoms which i noticed in the week leading up to when i'd expected my period, so i did just think they were me being over-sensitive and noticing PMS more than usual.
They were:
quite a lot of CM
rather emotional!
tender boobs, and OH commented they looked bigger (and felt heavier!)
gum bleed whilst cleaning my teeth the night before period was due
twingy lower bach aches on and off
one weird incident of OH eating anchovies in a restaurant and when i tried a bit they made me gag and i was convinced they smelt like dog muck
i'm also a massive curry addict (eat about 3 a week) but haven't fancied any and still don't
felt hungry not long after food
a crampy feeling in my groin, which i just put down to period being due

very bext of luck to everyone!! xx


----------



## happy mum

i'm hoping to add to this later on..
i think i taste blood in my mouth..
i crave lager....


----------



## cerilou

bumping this thread


----------



## happy mum

happy mum said:


> i'm hoping to add to this later on..
> i think i taste blood in my mouth..
> i crave lager....

Yes it would appear it was a sign
o and had the trumps as well lots gas pain!!
Classy bird me!!


----------



## littlestar

Bump for us TWWers


----------



## mrsholmes

sore boobs and bigger
bloated
more CM than normal 
food turning me like cofffe and yesterday I couldn't eat my big mac so I want out with for a kfc
achng back

but I dont care:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## destiny27

hi i got my bfp this morning
my symptoms where and still are lol


nausea
suddenly tired when done nothing
mood swings
strange taste in my mouth
pulling feeling in lower stomach
dizzyness
windy
change in toilet (tmi)

sensitive nose i could smell the shampoo when someone was in shower and never had tha before

:D good luck all


----------



## Kimberly28

Ok I'm having cramps or are they twinges(?) on the left side. But just to the left of the middle. I'm thinking that IF I did O on cd11 that today would be 7dpo and I know it takes 7-10 days for a fertilized egg to make its trip to the uterus from the fallopian tube. So I'm hoping that what I'm feeling is either irritation on the left side of the uterus from it or irritation of the fallopian tube from passing of the egg.:shrug: Any thoughts? I had a short bout of queasiness yesterday while at the grocery store that only lasted about 15 minutes or so but I'm chocking that up to a fluke thing. That's about it for symptoms for now but I know its still early days. Hoping but trying to not get my hopes up and bracing for disappointment. Thoughts?


----------



## Gemma Lou

happy mum said:


> i'm hoping to add to this later on..
> i think i taste blood in my mouth..
> i crave lager....


I've had exactly the same over the last couple of weeks, every now and again I can taste blood.....and when I check, there isn't anything there....I wondered if it could be to do with being pregnant...but then thought I must be imagining it!


----------



## Gemma Lou

destiny27 said:


> hi i got my bfp this morning
> my symptoms where and still are lol
> 
> 
> nausea
> suddenly tired when done nothing
> mood swings
> strange taste in my mouth
> pulling feeling in lower stomach
> dizzyness
> windy
> change in toilet (tmi)
> 
> sensitive nose i could smell the shampoo when someone was in shower and never had tha before
> 
> :D good luck all


CONGRATULATIONS:happydance:


----------



## Gemma Lou

RachEpooh said:


> i have alot of the symptoms you all have talked about, but i have took alot of test and they all say :bfn::cry: but for some reason my @@'s are growing and the nips are always big and hurt bad, i feel sick all day long, headaches. lower back kills me, my dogs food made me start gaging, and the day the :witch: was due i had a brownish redish when i wiped. and that lasted for half the day and nothing came again, heartburn all the time, going to the restroom alot more....... i have a dr apt oct 3rd and maybe they will do a blood test and i will get a :bfp: and i find myself doing this alot :muaha:
> 
> thanks girls:hug:

Have you had a blood test yet? What were the results? Got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

I have been having some symptoms but have lost my PMA. If by some fluke I wind up getting a :bfp: I will be amazed but would like to have documented me symptoms. I am 10 DPO and had a temp dip on 7 DPO and weird cramp things for the next days after. Now it just comes and goes. I have had Headaches for the last couple days and bouts of nausea. Mostly what originally convinced me was weird watery CM. I took a test today and got :bfn: should start on Tuesday and I am pretty sure the :witch: wil show up, i have also had weird pains in my boobs but not really bigger just maybe a little fuller and a mild back ache. When AF shows up I will come on and disregard all of these as a fluke or causing them to come one because of wanting them to be here so bad. I will try to have more PMA tomorrow.


----------



## lynn23

Hello everyone,

I am estimating I am around 10 or 11 dpo, and have been feeling nauseated on and off for the last week or so. I wouldn't have wondered if I was pregnant as much if not, because its been pretty noticeable and unusual for me! I also have been feeling gassy, burping and the other (lol) but sometimes I think this is a pms symptom for me.. Boobs started getting sore a day or two ago, but that's usual for me with pms also.
The main thing is the nausea, which is not normal. I also have been feeling like eating but not sure what and feel grossed out by thinking of a lot of foods, also have been feeling grossed out by what i am eating part way through when I eat something.
Also, I have been breaking out a bit and that's not really normal for me. I do not have increased CM.. seems normal, dried up some.. more watery and minimal than thick etc (tmi).. lol.

Anyway, I suppose I will find out in the next few days, as I am expecting af around the 11th. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Sparklebaby

love this thread.....not going to jinx myself by putting my symptoms on here just yet as I still dont know if I am or not.....No :witch: and no :bfp: so Im still in the game despite being 16-17 days late


----------



## Zoey1

I know I loved this thread during my 2ww, so here are my symptoms: 
*sore and much fuller looking breasts
*twing & nagging pains in my lower abdomen near my groin area. (right side)
*small waves of naseau
*bloated and a bit gassy :blush:
*extreme hunger
*backache

Good luck everyone in the 2ww! :dust:


----------



## Kitten

Zoey, were those your TWW symptoms? And if so, how soon did they kick in?

I', 3DPO and AF isn't due for another 10 days yet I've got an insatiable appetite, and AF like light cramps and twinges in my lower abdomen. I'd be excited if it weren't so bloody early and I'm thinking maybe I get these every month but just don't notice because I'm not thinking about it!? Unless my OV dates are completely out (not using OPKs) and these are OV symptoms.


----------



## littlestar

Bump :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

*bump* :D


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

bump!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Zoey1 said:


> I know I loved this thread during my 2ww, so here are my symptoms:
> *sore and much fuller looking breasts
> *twing & nagging pains in my lower abdomen near my groin area. (right side)
> *small waves of naseau
> *bloated and a bit gassy :blush:
> *extreme hunger
> *backache
> 
> Good luck everyone in the 2ww! :dust:

wow i have the same but gassy... and the breast thing.. but other then that, i have those plus, dizziness, headache


----------



## Gabrielle

ok so im only between 3-5dpo and i had groin pains yesterday, and woke up with a sore throat this morning. its now night and my throat still hurts and my left ear hurts soooo bad. feels like an ear infection. ANyone ever get this..?? The one werid thing is when i was pg with my first i had an ear infection early on..?hmmmm doubtful lol


----------



## anns

I am 11 dpo now...from 3 dpo i am feeling sleepy.At 7 dpo I got a blackinsh stainand from that day I am felt extremely fatigue for two days...after that I got dierreh for two days.Now I am having back pain and sore throat for the last two days...So For me every symptoms except sleepiness vanishes after two days...why it is like this? any one experienced vanishing symptoms like this?


----------



## Sherileigh

I've had a metallic taste in mouth since almost the beginning, incredible thirst at times. Lots of twinges in my lower abdomen (both sides, but mostly left) and a weird feeling near my belly button the other day. A general 'fuzzy' feeling a lot of the time, kind of dizzy and getting more and more nauseous every day. More headaches...more CM and TIRED. Oh and of course no period, 6 days late so far. Yikes...seems like a lot doesn't it?
But all worth it of course.
I haven't updated my status yet as I just wanted to confirm with my doctor tomorrow (just in case the 6 :bfp: 's I had were wrong!).


----------



## Kellie

Sherileigh - Congrats on your :bfp: hun!

Since last Monday I've had sore boobs, cramps in my stomach, headaches, have totally gone off coffee (am convinced it smells & tastes funny even though my fiance says it's fine), get tired very early in the afternoon, look & feel very bloated, nausia, seem to be able to eat for 2 at the moment, had a runny nose all week - all this & I got a :bfn: yesterday! Not sure if I've tested to early, can't remember how many days late I am, think [email protected] coming up to 10 now.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :muaha::muaha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I have alot of all these symptoms - is a sore throat a symptom cos I jst woke up with one!!! :wohoo: I hope my symptoms are symptoms, don't wanna get too excited though!!! keeping my fingers crossed for my :bfp: on Friday!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

jai jai i have a sore throat too! but my left ear hurts!!!!....(had that with first pg _maybe a sign???!!??) ..doubt it lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

it could be espesh if had it before - can u remember if it was this early on in pg?? good luck Gabrielle :D lots of :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## Gabrielle

thanks sweetie! umm kinda i was like 7 or 8 wks...? good luck to you ! wow your 10dpo already! im jealous lol...going to work now buh bye hun!


----------



## Kellie

I've hada few feelings of light headedness today, mainly when I stand up. Not drank anything at all today but have needed to pee about 5 times, look more bloated than ever, & have strangly been getting more saliva in my mouth as if I'm going to be sick but thats as far as it goes.

The itchy boobs are annoying though, I want to rip them off & throw them grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jaccib

Got all that too Kellie....plus raging heartburn.....got to hit the bottle if it doesn't go soon..:rofl:


----------



## Kellie

I wish I had heartburn too lol :hissy:


----------



## jaccib

No you don't!!! It's driving me mad!!!!


----------



## Kellie

People keep telling me the more symptoms the better haha, I'll swap your heartburn for itchy boobs???????:hissy:


----------



## jaccib

You gotta deal there!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

SOOOOOO Fed up with it


----------



## Sparklebaby

hates heartburn :(


----------



## jaccib

So ban the heartburn then???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

jaccib said:


> So ban the heartburn then???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


ban all signs that are the same as AF :rofl: that would be better and far less confusing lol


----------



## jaccib

Certainly would!! Stop me becoming addicted to POAS would be good too.:rofl::rofl::rofl: Held out so far!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

has only just started trying and is a POAS addict already lol :blush::rofl:


----------



## jaccib

Yeah!!! Scary isn't it!!!:rofl:


----------



## kellscottkait

ok..can anyone please give your opinions?? I'm about 9 or 10 dpo and I'm not due to get :witch: until the 19th so technically I could test the 15th, do these symptoms sounds positive? I don't want to get my hopes too high....because i thought i felt alot of symptoms last month also, but definitely did not have the heartburn like i have the past 2 days....sorry if any of this is TMI:

sep 27th -- BD
sep 30th- BD
oct 2nd - BD
oct 5th - **ovulated maybe?** cm-thick
oct 6th - lots of CM-very wet*** started feeling like i'm getting a cold...
extremely exhausted-left work early / BD **ovulated ?** think this was it but not sure...
oct 7th - extremely tired..sore throat--tired may be because of cold. overall weak feeling. small amt of creamy CM and very bloaty feeling, somewhat flushed & faint
oct 8th -couple twinges near ovaries...short of breath (BD that evening)
oct 9th -coffee tasted disgusting as does various other items including reese's, cold going away. twinges in right ovary, bloaty feeling, pulling feeling behind belly button
oct 10th-completely irratable, bloaty feeling, backache, pulling behind belly button
oct 11th-very tired-went to bed early, wacky dreams
oct 12th-twinges in right side ovary area. bad heartburn--very tired, wacky dreams. things still tasting odd.
oct 13th-bloated feeling, on right side; overall weak feeling, twinges right side, terrible heartburn, sneezy


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya, 

I am in the 2ww. 

Just bumping this thread up, in the hopes it won't be long before I get some symptoms

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Kitten

Just thought I'd add, I've been having really stinky urine! Sorry if TMI but it's horrible. It's like when you take antibiotics or something. I've not changed anything in my diet but it's always yellow and smelly whereas it normally runs clear by middayish cos I drink a lot of water.

Got a faint positive this morning but holding out until Thursday to test again.


----------



## Jkelmum

My boobs are heavy and i feel light headed and starving but dont fancy owt ...got strong bfp today


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

well...i know its way too early for any symptoms...

but I had tingly nipples and bloating and lightheadedness and a yucky taste in my mouth and a general "yucky/puky" feeling


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

still have the yucky taste in my mouth....and im gagging like mad this morning


----------



## Kellie

serina27 said:


> My boobs are heavy and i feel light headed and starving but dont fancy owt ...got strong bfp today


Congrats hun!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Here are a list of my symptoms...

Cycle started Sept. 20th when the :witch: arrived. DH and I :sex: 9/30, 10/1, 10/3, 10/5, 10/6 and 10/8. I ov'd on 10/8 which would put me at 7 DPO today. Below are my "symptoms" so far...if they are symptoms or maybe they are just in my head like they were last month, though I have a few more than I did last month:happydance: so here's to hoping!

1 DPO - tiny bit of white cm
 
2 DPO - tiny bit of white cm, heartburn

3 DPO - tiny bit of white cm, vivid dream, trouble sleeping at night

4 DPO - tiny bit of white cm, trouble sleeping at night

5 DPO - tiny bit of white cm, trouble sleeping at night, lazy, very unmotivated, dry mouth and thirstier than normal

6 DPO - tiny bit of wet clear cm, a lot hungrier than normal, still very thirsty, a little absent minded, strange feeling in bbs, almost like they were on fire? Woke up with a stuffy/runny nose

7DPO - tiny bit of white cm, vivid dream, having mild cramps, maybe implantation cramps??


----------



## Gemma Lou

Gabrielle said:


> ok so im only between 3-5dpo and i had groin pains yesterday, and woke up with a sore throat this morning. its now night and my throat still hurts and my left ear hurts soooo bad. feels like an ear infection. ANyone ever get this..?? The one werid thing is when i was pg with my first i had an ear infection early on..?hmmmm doubtful lol

I had something similar, and then it turned into a cold.......about a week later i got my :bfp:. I didn't believe in the whole cold and sore throat symptoms so was really surprised when I found out that i was pregnant. Wishing you all the best. Got my fingers crossed for your :bfp:. I think we spoke in the TTC before! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Gemma Lou

serina27 said:


> My boobs are heavy and i feel light headed and starving but dont fancy owt ...got strong bfp today

Congratulations x


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

bump


----------



## Kellie

Last night I started to get the feeling that my boobs were on fire! :happydance:


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

^^^ oh I hope this is it for you!


----------



## moomoo

My symptoms were, palpitations, feeling really hungry even after eating, white cm and indesisiveness..more than normal anyway! lol


----------



## Jo_2k

I've had a few symptoms but they seem a bit too weird to be signs of pregnancy I think. I've had a taste in my mouth like onion (as if you've eaten it earlier in the day and it repeats on you) but I haven't eaten any onion or anything with onion in! Been feeling a bit queezey at certain smells but nothing too bad. Have the odd ache in lower abdomen but then a few sharper shooting pains. A sore left gun (but possibly from eating cinder toffee from the fair!). Think my wee has been a bit smellier than normal lately too. I'm on day 33 of my cycle which is usually between 32 and 35 so I am praying that the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face. WOuld love to know if anyone else has had any of the same symptoms as me.

Thanks in advance

xx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Well today...the gagginess continued, my boobs were tingling all day (felt like when they are cold and at attention...really annoying) and I have smellier pee too


----------



## loochie-lu

Jo_2k said:


> I've had a few symptoms but they seem a bit too weird to be signs of pregnancy I think. I've had a taste in my mouth like onion (as if you've eaten it earlier in the day and it repeats on you) but I haven't eaten any onion or anything with onion in! Been feeling a bit queezey at certain smells but nothing too bad. Have the odd ache in lower abdomen but then a few sharper shooting pains. A sore left gun (but possibly from eating cinder toffee from the fair!). Think my wee has been a bit smellier than normal lately too. I'm on day 33 of my cycle which is usually between 32 and 35 so I am praying that the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face. WOuld love to know if anyone else has had any of the same symptoms as me.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> xx

my friend could smell onion everywhere b4 she found out she was pg. she was goin crazy at her man, accusing him of eating it in bed n lying about it (cos she hates onion) haha! i think its a really good sign. fingers crossed 4 u!!:hug:


----------



## Nel

I got my BFP on Saturday when AF was 4 days late. After months of checking every symptom, I felt pg this time within a week of O. Here are my symptoms:

0dpo - slight pink cm and soreness in ovaries.
6-8dpo - woke up in night with heartburn. 
7dpo - pink cm once on TP (sorry TMI). BBs hurt but differently to PMS, more swollen and heavy feeling.
8dpo - pink cm after bm (sorry again)
9-14dpo - woke up every night with heartburn, stuffy nose and sensitive teeth. Felt incredibly hungry at times during the day but didn't fancy food. BBs still hurt, and I think I can see veins that weren't there before.
14-18dpo - heartburn subsided but still woke up every night with stuffy nose and sensitive teeth. Still extreme hunger during day. BBs still hurt, veins definitely starting to appear.
19dpo - BFP with CB Digi.

DH and I are chuffed to bits. This is our first and I'm an old bird (39) so we're keeping our fingers crossed. Things we did differently this month: I drank grapefruit juice - at least 1/2 a pint a day; we BDd with Preseed every other day from the end of AF to 2dpo, I took EPO every day until O.

Good luck everyone. I hope you all get your :bfp: soon.

I forgot one more thing; DH said I 'smelled different'. He couldn't say how but noticed a couple of times in the 2WW that I didn't have my normal smell. I also thought my pee had a different smell. Must have been all the extra hormones.


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

happy&healthy said:


> The first week after ovulation I had metallic taste in mouth and a little bit of yellow discharge. The second week I didn't have any symptoms--except for being really, really cold...which I still am--with intermittent 1 minute long hot flashes!

I am TTC#1 for 1st baby, and I think I had my ovulation last Monday (EWCM). 5 DPO I feel hot flashes, sore breasts, especially niples. For the last two nights I woke up too hot, and I am having trouble to sleep one night straight. I sleep lightly and as consequence, feel more tired. No implantation bleeding as of yet, no pain in lower tummy, no sickness... A bit light-headed. 

I'm really new on this, so I feel a bit paranoid..

Anyway, my fingers are crossed! Hope it's this month and I don't have to wait long.

:dust: for everyone TTC


----------



## grumpymoo

I am loving reading this thread. Can we have some more 2ww symptoms from our pregnant or previously pregnant crew please!!!!!!:)


----------



## Chris77

Ah, I was looking for this thread yesterday!

AF is due in 10 days give or take, and NO symptoms whatsoever, no sore boobs, no weird smells, nada.


----------



## anns

I got my :bfp:on friday at 15dpo. I was getting symptoms from 1 dpo it self...they are
1dpo-- sore nipples,headache
2dpo- sore nipple
3-dpo- sore nipples
4 dpo- very tired and sleepy,sorenipple
5 dpo -sweating more than normal in the day time and chilling in the night ,sore nipple
6 dpo-same as 5dpo
7 dpo- mild ovultion like cramps and blackish spotting,breast sore reducing..
8dpo-Very dry throat,feeling very thirsty,and got dirreiah in the night
9dpo- fatigue got me like anything, very sleepy,dry mouth,very thirsty,dierreiah
10dpo- sore throat,tired like getting a flue, 
11dpo-no symptoms at all and not tired,but morning woke up with sharp pain in the lower abdomen.sore breat is nomore
12 dpo-not much symptoms
13 dpo-mild cramps
14 dpo-mild cramps,
15 dpo- :bfp:
I WISH YOU ALL :bfp: THIS MONTH


----------



## littlemorag

*bump*

This is a great post - It doesn't help my obsessive nature but gives us all hope!

Thank you to everyone who has contributed so far, anyone else?

Moragx


----------



## Chris77

*bump* :D


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

ok lets see what Ive got so far....

sensitive nipples, face broke out, scalp got super dry and flaky, lots of heart burn, gassy, always hungry, lately a lot of cramps, im bloated, peeing a lot (well more than usual for me), and occasionally hot flashes....

oh yeah, and lets add crying very easily...


----------



## MsLynn225

Somtimes, thats how I feel.. My boobs have been hurting, when I take off my bra to have a shower, they are so sore, i can barely touch them. . I have blood coming out, but then it wont be so heavy, then a few hours later, it is. I have to go to the bathroom every 45mins or I'll feel like im goin to pee my pants lol. It's crazy, maybe I can be one of the luckey ones who, get there period & still be pregnant! oh no!


----------



## formunky

- slept tons
- cried lots at stupid things
- felt like i was gonna get my af
- just knew.....excitement in my soul
- dizzy
- bloated


----------



## MsLynn225

awee cutiee


----------



## formunky

thanks!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Bump


----------



## cheeselover

My main symptoms were I was dead tired, craving for salmon, cried at work one day whilst talking to someone (completely overeacted) and veins on my boobs. I also had a weird metallic taste earlier on which I assume was around ovulation. Good luck everyone X


----------



## Maple Leaf

I think this deserves another * BUMP * for those of us totally obsessing at the mo'


----------



## celine

Tiredness, not so much last week but if I think back I was rather tired from 14dpo


----------



## nicole136

Hiya
I am 9 DPO too in my 2nd TTC after a chem preg 3 months ago (accident!!)
I have some wierf symptoms which i have noted down,
2DPO 1 Big spot ( I never get any!!)
3DPO a coldsore!
4 DPO another Huge spot!!
5 DPO BB Pain behind nipples
6 DPO dizzy 'shudders'
7 DPO more spots!!!!
8 DPO metalic taste (in my mind?!!)
9 DPO BB feel huge

TMI: I do not feel that tired and have had very lotiony milky CM with no stickiness at all, getting more and more, CP not high but soft.

got 2 x just now? Got 2 x expensive tests and took 1 cheapo and 1 expensive that i was meant to be saving!!!

What does anyone think? the only thing that i may not be imaqgining is the CM, how does it go in the 2WW?

Good luck to all 

Status: Online


----------



## hayz1981

*bump*


----------



## scrubgrub

Ok at like 2 DPO I got a hige zit on my chin (DPO is a guesstimate, coulda been 1-2 days earlier).
3 DPO sore nipples for 2 days, sensitive thereafter)
3 DPO sore breasts, but not where they're tender to the touch, but like deep down (was like that last time I was preggers)
5 DPO gas (so much my stomach was gurgling) and still tons TMI
10 DPO really bad indigestion, worsening by the day and my breasts don't hurt in the morning, but are sore in the afternoon
14 DPO cramping on lower right side
Cramping has been worse since then and on both sides. Just a random pang every now and again (but that worries me).


----------



## scrubgrub

Ok at like 2 DPO I got a hige zit on my chin (DPO is a guesstimate, coulda been 1-2 days earlier).
3 DPO sore nipples for 2 days, sensitive thereafter)
3 DPO sore breasts, but not where they're tender to the touch, but like deep down (was like that last time I was preggers)
5 DPO gas (so much my stomach was gurgling) and still tons TMI
10 DPO really bad indigestion, worsening by the day and my breasts don't hurt in the morning, but are sore in the afternoon
14 DPO cramping on lower right side
Cramping has been worse since then and on both sides. Just a random pang every now and again (but that worries me).
Been going to bed early- like 9pm. Had 2 bouts of random dizziness as well. I hope this one sticks.


----------



## susan_1981

I suppose as I got my BFP on Thursday I can post in here now. Here were my symptoms:

3DPO - Peeing alot, although could have been down to drinking too much fluid.

4DPO - Cramps and felt cold

5DPO - Peeing alot, cramps, stuffy nose when woke up and feeling cold again

6DPO - Slight temperature rise, what felt like ovulation pain and stuffy nose again when I woke up

7DPO - Tender boobs and a stuffy nose again

8DPO - Tender boobs, peeing alot and stuffy nose

9DPO - Tender boobs, peeing alot, cramps, stuffy nose

10DPO - Tender boobs, cramps, stuffy nose and feeling cold

11DPO - Tender boobs, peeing alot, cramps, bloated, decreased appetite and bloated. This day, I felt really strange. Not feeling hungry at lunchtime was really strange for me, then I felt so bloated all day long, then when I was at the station on my way home, I felt slightly dizzy. 

12DPO - Tender boobs, peeing alot, tired, bloated, decreased appetite, skin breakout, brown spotting (although hardly noticeable) and most importantly of all a BFP on CB digi - really didn't think it was going to be positive as I was spotting but I just felt strange and I'd used an IC and could see a faint pink line so I decided to do the CB digi and was absolutely shell shocked when it said pregnant. I was completely convinced it was going to say "not pregnant".

13DPO - Tiny bit of brown spotting and tender boobs. 

I kind of stopped tracking my symptoms at this point but since then, I've felt tired, my boobs have hurt and I've felt bloated. The other thing I've had is itchy boobs and an itchy back, although I had this last month as well.

None of my symptoms where major though. Had I not been TTC, I probably wouldn't have noticed half of them. The most prominent symptom for me was the stuffy nose when I woke up in the mornings.

I was tracking my CP but this was so eratic, I couldn't keep up so I haven't included them in my symptoms/signs of pregnancy. Oh yeah, the other thing was the last 2 Sundays when I've been to my mum's I've eaten most of her pickled onions. Didn't really think anything of it at the time because I like them but looking back, perhaps this was a sign as well. Last Sunday, in the space of about 5 minutes, I ate 4/5 pickled onions, a packet of crisps, a bit of chocolate and a crab stick! Makes me sick thinking about eating all that in one tiny space of time.

I've had loads of BFPs now on my ICs and the spotting seems to have stopped so fingers crossed, this is going to be a happy healthy 9 months (well 8 now I suppose).


----------



## nicole136

nicole136 said:


> Hiya
> I am 9 DPO too in my 2nd TTC after a chem preg 3 months ago (accident!!)
> I have some wierf symptoms which i have noted down,
> 2DPO 1 Big spot ( I never get any!!)
> 3DPO a coldsore!
> 4 DPO another Huge spot!!
> 5 DPO BB Pain behind nipples
> 6 DPO dizzy 'shudders'
> 7 DPO more spots!!!!
> 8 DPO metalic taste (in my mind?!!)
> 9 DPO BB feel huge
> 
> TMI: I do not feel that tired and have had very lotiony milky CM with no stickiness at all, getting more and more, CP not high but soft.
> 
> got 2 x BFN just now? Got 2 x expensive tests and took 1 cheapo and 1 expensive that i was meant to be saving!!!
> 
> What does anyone think? the only thing that i may not be imaqgining is the CM, how does it go in the 2WW?
> 
> Good luck to all
> 
> Status: Online

Thought i would update incase you lovely ladies want a bit more symptoms to obsess over like me!!!

very irritable (since I ov'd) getting very inpatient i.e just want to scream at PC/ supermarket / OH, can feel my blood boiling!!! ahhhhhhhh!!!!

1-9 DPO I have already posted above
10 DPO creamy CM, BB not sore at all 1 x BFN
11 DPO tingly nipples but nothing much, + creamy CM
12 DPO Cramping in low R abdo on and off 1 x BFN this am
13 DPO woke with cold symptoms, tickly throat, BB sore More cramping 1 x ? evap line on HPT, heartburn
14 DPO sore BB behind nippples, heart burn, cold did not develop but tickly throat, cramping 1 x very faint line on HPT 

Not classing a BFP till im late but it looks promising, I wrote down the syptoms day by day and the most obvious ones was the feeling very irritable, spots (as i never get these) and lots of creamy CM from 1 DPO.

hope this helps!! baby dust to all and sticky sticky please!!!!


----------



## Nutmeg

Not too sure of my dpos.

Had one lot of brown cm one morning.
The next few days felt really tired and hungry.
Got a spot on my chin (although thats normal for me lol)
4 days after my brown cm i got a blazing BFP. 

Thats it, very few symptoms, didn't expect a line at all!


----------



## DNA0930

I don't think I'll be much help, but when I got pregnant, I had no symptoms. In fact, OH told me to go take a test the day before I was due for my period because we had been trying that month for the first time, and I thought it was going to be a waste of a test, but went anyways. When I looked at the test from afar, I could see 1 line, and thought it was negative, but when I pulled it closer, I could see a lighter line beside it!
In the weeks after that, I started to get nausea, and only had about 3 cases of morning sickness.


----------



## princess_t

i still dont have that mutch syptoms yet apart from. a bit of nausa and feeling tired.


----------



## Missy85

Hi everyone 

im a bit of a lurker until now but i have just got my :bfp: :happydance:

so i thought i would add to this fantastic thread!!

My lmp was 26th September, and we have been on off trying since Sept last year when i came of BCP, irregular cycles for awhile which then settled to 32/35 days... We had stopped actively trying in July as we got a new puppy who is now 5 months! So anyway I just totally taken trying off my mind concentrating on career, puppy, travelling as im only 22.... But then all of a sudden i started having the following symtoms no timescale except in 2ww and ive put them in order of appearence.

*smells stronger i felt like i could smell the butchers when i was in work one day very odd

*For the last two weeks more tiredness but not being able to sleep properly at night

*I have had queasiness on and off for the last week or so but the last 5 days i really thought i had a tummy bug cause just feel bluergh all the time.

*I thought i was gonna come on my period last weekend due to cramps but nothing still getting mild pulling sensation now.

* I know its a cliche but i really havent felt myself just different in a weird way

* Ooo and cant get my words out eg today instead of trick or treat i said treak?? i dont know... and forgetting things in the middle of speaking.

thats about it for now!

hope it helps!!

Im on :cloud9:


----------



## merechick

I'm only about 3-4 dpo, but I awoke this morning with a strange metallic taste in my mouth. It got worse when I brushed my teeth. I thought maybe it would go away after I ate something and got another taste in my mouth, but it's still there and really strong right now. Is it possible that I could already be experiencing a prego symptom so soon after ovulation?? Can someone please help me, I don't think I can stand to wait until test time!!


----------



## cerilou

This is my 3rd time posting here - hoping this bean sticks.

I can honestly say I didn't have any classic symptons. No sore boobs, no backache, no metallic taste in my mouth. The only reason I tested on 11DPO was due to a really bizarre dream I had and I felt brave enough to see a :bfn:

I have had some slight nausea over the last couple of days, lots of stitch type feelings in my side, a tiny bit of constipation (which was my only hope as I had this in my last 2 pregnancies), a manky taste in my mouth after eating and a dry patch of skin on my forehead that I had in my last pregnancy. 

So basically:
1 - 5 DPO Nothing apart from constipation
5 - 10 DPO Stitch type pains in my side & dry patch of skin
10 - 15 DPO Manky mouth, tiny bit of nausea
11 DPO - Very faint :bfp:
12 - 15 DPO - line getting darker

Stick little bean

Sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## loochie-lu

Hey girlies!
Im 10dpo and am experiencing some symptoms, whether they are pg signs or signs that :witch: is on her way remains to b seen. :witch: due in 5 days. 

They are:

Sore boobies (frm bout 2-3dpo) usually happens every month but closer 2 af, not this early. Cant get comfy in bed.

Spots on my face, big ones they look awful! (also frm 2-3dpo) Unusual 4 me.

Cramps in lower abdo. Also, had a really sharp stitch-like pain low down when i got up from sofa a couple of days ago, made my eyes water. 

Been feeling grumpy:hissy: all week like really bad pmt! Yesterday (8dpo) i cried:cry: my eyes out a work just because someone snapped at me, NOT like me, im usually a lot tougher!!

Feeling cold, whacked the heating right up, OH not 2 happy bout that!

Cant b bothered 2 do anything, low energy levels:sleep:.

Bit snotty since ov, wake every morning with a stuffy nose.

Trouble finding names/words 4 things, talking gobbledegook:dohh:!!

Im gonna do a test tomo morning. Its early, but wat the hell!!

:hug:xxx


----------



## Laura H

Hi Loochie-lu
I'm also on DPO10 and have back ache, cramps, nausea...still got 10 days til :witch: due!!! Its a long wait!! Good Luck!! xx


----------



## loochie-lu

Good luck 2 u 2!!!!!!!!!! And everyone else!!
:):):):):):):):)


----------



## loochie-lu

:)bump:)


----------



## stressederic

Got my :bfp: yesterday on CBdigi 12dpo

Only symptom constipation last few days nowt else had ERPC for mmc Sept 4 so...................................


[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## merechick

BUMP!!:happydance:


----------



## JLS

BUMP!x


----------



## loochie-lu

loochie-lu said:


> Hey girlies!
> Im 10dpo and am experiencing some symptoms, whether they are pg signs or signs that :witch: is on her way remains to b seen. :witch: due in 5 days.
> 
> They are:
> 
> Sore boobies (frm bout 2-3dpo) usually happens every month but closer 2 af, not this early. Cant get comfy in bed.
> 
> Spots on my face, big ones they look awful! (also frm 2-3dpo) Unusual 4 me.
> 
> Cramps in lower abdo. Also, had a really sharp stitch-like pain low down when i got up from sofa a couple of days ago, made my eyes water.
> 
> Been feeling grumpy:hissy: all week like really bad pmt! Yesterday (8dpo) i cried:cry: my eyes out a work just because someone snapped at me, NOT like me, im usually a lot tougher!!
> 
> Feeling cold, whacked the heating right up, OH not 2 happy bout that!
> 
> Cant b bothered 2 do anything, low energy levels:sleep:.
> 
> Bit snotty since ov, wake every morning with a stuffy nose.
> 
> Trouble finding names/words 4 things, talking gobbledegook:dohh:!!
> 
> Im gonna do a test tomo morning. Its early, but wat the hell!!
> 
> :hug:xxx


hi again!!
done test 10dpo :bfn:
tested again 11dpo very feint :bfp:
and again 2day (12dpo) another feint :bfp:

just wanna say that im not countin me chickens yet, but will b on :cloud9: once i receive a stronger :bfp:. So, i wanna add 2 the symptoms:
constipation
feel really hungry
funny or strong smells

hows everyone else gettin on? xxx:hug:


----------



## merechick

BUMP!!

I'm 7-8 dpo and think I may be having some symptoms. Metallic taste comes and goes since last week, feeling a bit tired, craving certain foods, feeling distracted, pelvic twinges, headaches on and off, watery CM all of a sudden today, etc. But I'm sure all of these symptoms could easily be explained by other things. Too soon to test yet, another week to go.....praying for a :bfp:

Best of luck to everyone else as well 

:hug:


----------



## moomoo

bump :D


----------



## yaya

Bumpety bump


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All,

My symptoms - nothing that made me think this was my month. 

Looking back:
Heaps of sneezing (don't know if this is really a symptom or not!) And woke up with stuffed up nose every day from about 9DPO. 
Very slightly sore/achy boobs
Slight nausea
Slight back ache
Mild Acne
Had been spotting off an on for 10 days

I'd experience all of these before, felt just like AF coming, really had no suspitions. 

BFN with ultra sens test 11DPO. Same day positive blood test. 

Good luck to all :)


----------



## Katielou76

Brilliant thread! Thank you ladies! good luck for lots of BFPs!!


----------



## merechick

Got a faint :bfp: last night and another one this morning. Quite confident they're accurate, as the morning sickness, sore boobicles, frequent urination, and implantation spotting all hit me like a ton of bricks yesterday and today! :happydance:

Best of luck to everyone else - hoping to see many more :bfp:s this month!

:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

merechick said:


> Got a faint :bfp: last night and another one this morning. Quite confident they're accurate, as the morning sickness, sore boobicles, frequent urination, and implantation spotting all hit me like a ton of bricks yesterday and today! :happydance:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else - hoping to see many more :bfp:s this month!
> 
> :hug:

Congratulations! This is awesome news. How many DPO are you???


----------



## merechick

I am approx. 11-12 dpo today, so first :bfp: at approx. 10-11 dpo. Have been having subtle symptoms since 2-3 dpo (metallic taste kept coming and going), but thought I was imagining them. But it all hit the fan yesterday, have never felt so strange in my life!


:hug:


----------



## MegGem

merechick, congrats!!! :happydance:

I think I am going through implantation spotting also. Did you have any cramping along with it?


----------



## merechick

I've had twinges in my pelvis since ovulation, but I have endometriosis so it's not uncommon for me to feel pinching sensations down there....so I didn't assume it meant anything. But I did notice last night and this morning much more intense pinching/cramping sensations on the right side, and even near my right hip, unlike what I've experienced before.

How many dpo are you?


----------



## merechick

p.s. forgot to say thanks for the congrats! xxx


----------



## MegGem

I have no idea when I OVed as we are not using any "tools" aka OPKs. I didn't even think I OVed this month though. But I am not expected AF for another 5 days. This is interesting, I also have pulsating cramps by my hip. I've had very low cramps for a week now also. I feel hopeful now. Thank you merechick! Good luck at your appointments, hope your levels keep going up. Keep us updated!


----------



## merechick

I found that the OV test kits didn't work for me, they always came up negative! I only knew I was ovulating this time b/c I get horrible pains when I ovulate from the right ovary b/c of my endometriosis....so I could pinpoint the day with almost exact accuracy. 

Defo sounds like you could be having some bona fide symptoms, especially if you're having the spotting and low-level cramps. So best of luck and do keep me posted!!

Thanks so much for all the well-wishes, sending you lots of 
:dust:

:hug:


----------



## Lunaty

So new BPF lady's show us your symptoms :D


----------



## merechick

Some of mine have been quite strange, but I've been tracking them closely (I've been a bit OCD over the whole TTC thing, as you can see below!)

2-3 dpo: Increased appetite. Feeling really cold. Awoke w/bad urinary tract infection (UTI), took antibiotics. Gurgly tummy. 

3-4 dpo: UTI pretty much resolved. Really strong metallic taste in my mouth, worse after brushing teeth and eating. Runny/stuffy nose. Twinging on both sides of pelvis. Gurgly/gassy tummy in early a.m. Feeling cold. Strange appetite. Fairly frequent urination but haven't had much liquid. Felt suddenly sick and vomited once around 17:30.

4-5 dpo: Metallic taste pretty much disappeared. Gassy in the a.m. Runny/stuffy nose. Feeling cold again, but otherwise pretty normal.

5-6 dpo: Pelvic twinges. Gurgly/gassy in the early a.m. Stuffy/runny nose in afternoon. Creamy CM.

7-8 dpo: Pelvic twinges/cramps on both sides. Slight metallic/manky taste in mouth, water tasted a bit soapy?? Breasts not tender upon touch, but sore deep down? Slight headache in early a.m. but went away on its own w/o meds, same in late afternoon. Grumbly/gassy tummy early in a.m. Awoke around 5:00am feeling hungry. Slept really well but still feel tired, had nap in afternoon. Sudden watery CM, had to run to the toilet. Feeling cold. Craving chips and chocolate. Cried suddenly at TV show. Was suddenly hungry around 23:00 despite having had good dinner.

8-9 dpo: Pelvic twinges, slight runny nose, pee smelled a bit strong first thing in the a.m. and feeling sort of tired.

9-10 dpo: Slight metallic taste in mouth, which came back full-force later
in the evening. Pelvic twinges.

10-11 dpo: Symptoms came out of the woodwork today! Metallic taste still hanging about. Felt a bit gaggy in the a.m. Strong pelvic twinges. Pee smells strong. Major increased appetite, no hunger pains but starving in a weird way, ate huge sandwich and 2 small McDs cheeseburgers but was just barely satisfied (Im 55 and just over 9 stone, so that amount of food would usually make me sick, but I had to have it!) Thought I smelled cigarette smoke during class, which of course was impossible and then gagged when I actually smelled cigarette smoke outside later, which never happens. Brownish CM in afternoon and evening, probably implantation? Breasts not sore to the touch, but sore deep down, especially when took bra off. Slept on the train ride home, so tired. Slight headache in early evening. Feeling really cold. Teeth hurt. Frequent urination started in the p.m. Slight backache. :bfp: in the evening! Will test again over the next few days.

Please stick little angel!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

That is an awesome amount of info, thanks merechick.

I had IUI on Tuesday so now 4DPO and have had a slight metalic taste in my mouth on and off since yesterday. I remember it from last time around so I know it is a good thing.
Also got all those pelvic twinges.

Hope I will be joining all you lovely ladies with a bfp at the end of next week. FS said I can start doing HPTs from next Friday.

Good luck to all of you in the tww like me :)


----------



## merechick

Best of luck DebsHopeful, send you and everyone else tons of :hug: and 
:dust:

xxx


----------



## mmoon1

I recall non stop peeing it was so bad i was certain it was a UTI and treated it as one. It didnt go away. I also remember nothing, NOTHING tasting nice. I couldnt say what it was but I ate nothing except fizzy cola bottles as I liked the tingle. 

Nice memories


----------



## MommyMichele

So far all I have is tender bbs, increased CM, cold, and tired.

Tender bbs and increased CM show up before AF sometimes.
Cold cause it's cold out maybe.
Tired, dunno about that one. Maybe cause the weather is changing.

Pee test at the clinic today. Uh DUH! 8dpo it should be BFN, dummy.


----------



## loochie-lu

1 week on from 1st :bfp: (4-5wks pregnant):happydance:

Boobs still really really hurt n gone rather veiny
Feeling nauseus n shaky wen i wake up in the morning
Tummy and boobs feel hard n warm
Crying 4 little or no reason:cry:
Hungry
Tummy cramps still
Sensitive gums
Extremely tired:sleep:
Increased creamy CM
Funny rash on leg (dunno if this is related 2 pregnancy r not)
Short temper/oversensitive :hissy:

Hope this helps symptom spotters!!:hugs:
xxx


----------



## JLS

Bump! I love this thread in my 2ww!x


----------



## Mummy2Eve

bump


----------



## 1stbaby

bump 

i really like this thread! great idea!


----------



## redvixen

Hi Everyone
I probably shouldn't be posting in here, i started a 'confused thread' cos well i am, but then i stumbled across this thread, and reading some of your symptoms, im like oooo i had that and that and that, and now i am even more confused, cos i think i started my AF on monday a week earlier than i should of after a really bad day on sunday of discharging, but, i am suffering headaches, loads of spots, bad moods like you've never seen, was feeling sick last week and odd sensations in my stomach, no paitence, at all, i normally am a really paitent person, but this last couple of weeks, im just not, tired all the time, i get up in a morning and i could just go back to bed again and sleep another 8 or 9 hrs, could someone please read my confused thread and give me a heads up on whats happening, i am going to do a test but i am going to wait till next week when i should of been expecting a visit from AF.
Sorry to butt in on this thread.
xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Well i dont know when i o'd ...laybe last week monday..when i had o pain, pos opk and ewcm..anyways so far i have nausea here and there and when i try to eat i start and never can finish cause i get that puking feeling in my throat, bbs seem alil bigger...totally itchy nipples! some cramps and low back pain! Oh and today is cd21 and i did two opks and i've never seen such dark opks in my life!!!:) going to test with frer tonight...been told to by some girls on here...wish me luck ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vestirse

Ah, the wicked scent of peer pressure ;) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## adzuki

Hmmm. 9DPO. No usual symptoms of af! I usually get twinges and cramping. Nada. I get grumpy and short tempered. Nada. Headachey. Nada. TMI but I usually get a pimple on my face and a hair sprouting from a freckle. Nada. I am about 99.9% certain that I o'd (very + OPK and temp shift). The only symptoms that I have are the usual breast tenderness and a sore back(that one is new, but I am moving, so could be the bending and packing). Could the abscence of usual symptoms itself be a symptom? 

Or should I just count myself lucky that my PMS isn't nearly as bad this time around...?! 

Thanks! 
A


----------



## honey08

mine b4:bfp: at 13dpo was;
mega cramps ... early tho like 2/3dpo (remember thinking no way af on its way already!)
really tired and moody
lots of creamy cm 
headaches

after pos hpt ;
cramps still.like af is guna come !
still creamy cm
still getting headaches aswell
sore boobs now(only started2day aswell at 19dpo
in the morning now im not:sick:but sure feel like it :( (last time i didnt get ms till 6-7wk)
so tired,but not been able to sleep all that good either
milk just stinks !
feeling very bloated aswell

erm think thats it ... up2 now,but the main things for me were the cramping and creamy cm after O 
good luck everyone :)


----------



## 1stbaby

to all the women who had creamy cm while in the tww: 

was your c cm normal or thicker or what? had you had c cm in the tww before, like leading up to af? I am having c cm and i dont remember this much after i ov! I dont know if this is a sign for me, i remember having c cm but not like this! Yesterday there was a clump and the day before :blush:, today there was not any clumps but there was a lot still all day. I am only on 6 dpo though. Any comments would help.

thanks! *hoping for a :bfp:*


----------



## missbooby

1stbaby said:


> to all the women who had creamy cm while in the tww:
> 
> was your c cm normal or thicker or what? had you had c cm in the tww before, like leading up to af? I am having c cm and i dont remember this much after i ov! I dont know if this is a sign for me, i remember having c cm but not like this! Yesterday there was a clump and the day before :blush:, today there was not any clumps but there was a lot still all day. I am only on 6 dpo though. Any comments would help.
> 
> thanks! *hoping for a :bfp:*

mine is mental this cycle, really gloopy and getting quite a few clumps. Don't remember it being anyhting other than white and 'lotiony' during all other 2WW's. But it's more like frog spawn now?!?!
I'm 15DPO and praying this is gonna be it!
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

wow! when are you going to test? yeah i dont remember anything like this before either... maybe for me its just a sign of af, but i just dont ever remember it like this! Funny how ttc makes us know our bodies way better. I have read so much though that c cm is a symptom, so i am just wishing!


----------



## KimE

Absolutely loving this thread guys, am on my 2ww and symptom spotting like mad - I always think I have pregnancy symptoms though :rofl:

Anyone else with a :bfp: to post to keep us 2ww's happy ;)


----------



## adzuki

adzuki said:


> Hmmm. 9DPO. No usual symptoms of af! I usually get twinges and cramping. Nada. I get grumpy and short tempered. Nada. Headachey. Nada. TMI but I usually get a pimple on my face and a hair sprouting from a freckle. Nada. I am about 99.9% certain that I o'd (very + OPK and temp shift). The only symptoms that I have are the usual breast tenderness and a sore back(that one is new, but I am moving, so could be the bending and packing). Could the abscence of usual symptoms itself be a symptom?
> 
> Or should I just count myself lucky that my PMS isn't nearly as bad this time around...?!
> 
> Thanks!
> A


I guess my answer is a no then. :( Everyone seems to have such distinct signs :( Thanks anyhow - will try to wait patiently for af to show up! 

A


----------



## KimE

adzuki said:


> adzuki said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm. 9DPO. No usual symptoms of af! I usually get twinges and cramping. Nada. I get grumpy and short tempered. Nada. Headachey. Nada. TMI but I usually get a pimple on my face and a hair sprouting from a freckle. Nada. I am about 99.9% certain that I o'd (very + OPK and temp shift). The only symptoms that I have are the usual breast tenderness and a sore back(that one is new, but I am moving, so could be the bending and packing). Could the abscence of usual symptoms itself be a symptom?
> 
> Or should I just count myself lucky that my PMS isn't nearly as bad this time around...?!
> 
> Thanks!
> A
> 
> I guess my answer is a no then. :( Everyone seems to have such distinct signs :( Thanks anyhow - will try to wait patiently for af to show up!
> 
> AClick to expand...

adzuki, I always think I have symptoms and then get :witch: and I have read on here that a lot of ladies get no symptoms at all so I still think you're in with a good a chance as any :) I have my FX for you and a :bfp:


----------



## Vestirse

adzuki, some people don't experience symptoms until later. Don't give up hope!!

The symptoms of PMS and early pregnancy are actually the same since the same hormones cause them. In the 2WW, your body, whether the egg has been fertilized or not, is preparing to be pregnant. You can see a small difference after implantation though as the HCG produced after that enhances, prolongs and eventually produces more new symptoms. However, not all women experience it the same way and in the early days it might be too small to notice.

Anyway, don't lose hope, even if you don't have anything listed here!


----------



## DaniGirl

Well, I'm going to symptom spot...why not??!! Could be nothing, but here it goes 
3dpo strong pulling/stabbing pain to pelvic bone (I had ov cramps, so this is different)
also loads of creamy white CM
4dpo still pulling/stabbing pain to pelvic bone, but more frequent, still loads of creamy white CM, but rather gassy!! 
5dpo still that darn pulling/stabbing pain to pelvic bone(ofcourse I say darn, because I'll be upset if it's nothing....if it is something...bring it on!)
Still loads of creamy white CM and still soooo gassy!! Tonight at work I stood up and felt so dizzy I almost fell down...like my equillibrium was off. I had a great dinner, so not hungry....and peeing like a race horse.. these may be nothing, but just putting it up so when I get my BFP next week, it'll be fun to look back!! PMA! PMA! PMA! Danielle :serenade: (love this icon, wish I could use it more)


----------



## tink

My first symptom was smells at work (i work on a busy medical unit in hospital)made me feel queasy,and it doesnt usually bother me.(tmi:various bodily fluids!) Tender [email protected]@bies and increase in cm,and a dull ache like af was still gonna show!


----------



## Aunty E

I've been obsessively noting my symptoms each day, but I won't bother listing them unless I get a BFP. A lot of them could just as easily be PMS symptoms, but as I haven't had a natural cycle since I was 14, I've no idea whether or not this is the case. I also have IBS, so am used to strange tummy pains and lots and lots of gas and the odd bit of nausea. Hope I'm not out. I'm 9DPO today.


----------



## lola

Just to cheer you all up I had zero symptoms before my bfp, except extremely yellow CM, not sure if its related but there it is. After bfp I have had almost a scratching/pinching sensation, sore (but not massively) bb's and just now very queezy:happydance: (sorry very excited)

Good luck to everyone, wishing you all your :bfp: very soon :hugs:


----------



## adzuki

Thanks guys. I still don't know about this cycle of mine - so unusual :( Even my temps seem to be whack. I wonder if that's because I got the flu shot? They seemed high before O (and when I got the flu shot) and seem low now, in the TWW. I guess that perhaps the lack of symptoms means my body is doing other things (like fighting off bugs) and is too busy to worry about PMS!!! LOL. Sigh. Not out till the witch comes, I guess - so should know in a few more days!!!


----------



## adzuki

adzuki said:


> Thanks guys. I still don't know about this cycle of mine - so unusual :( Even my temps seem to be whack. I wonder if that's because I got the flu shot? They seemed high before O (and when I got the flu shot) and seem low now, in the TWW. I guess that perhaps the lack of symptoms means my body is doing other things (like fighting off bugs) and is too busy to worry about PMS!!! LOL. Sigh. Not out till the witch comes, I guess - so should know in a few more days!!!

Or maybe it's strange for other reasons... faint pink line - BFP or Evap??? Only time will tell!!! 

:)
A


----------



## Chris77

*bump*


----------



## adzuki

Yup! :bfp:!!!!!!! :cloud9:


So apparently, when you don't get the usual PMS (sore boobs, cramps, pulling feeling, grumpiness, pimple, etc) it could mean that you have a BFP!!! 

For me, the absence of symptoms was strange. Although in hindsight, I did have a slight lower back ache - like I twisted wrong in yoga. Also, from 8DPo I had the most gurgly tummy I have ever had before - would laugh and laugh! Not gas really, but gurgly. 

I guess any change from the norm can be a symptom, huh? 

In any case, I am wishing that ALL OF YOU have "symptoms" that turn into bundles of joy this Christmas!!!!! 

Thanks for all the support!!!!!! 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxo
A


----------



## Katielou76

Congratulations!:happydance: that's fantastic!!
good luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy! X

Can i ask a very personal Q... you don't have to answer it!!!:blush:but with so few symptoms and a :bfp:....did you also have lots of cm that everyone keeps talking about - i have spotted other possible symptoms for me but really dry and none of 'that' to report!!! Thanks KT :dohh:


----------



## adzuki

LOL!! No problem! I am about to embark on a journey where everyone is going to be poking around at all of my parts, so now is not the time to be shy ;) Nope, no special CM. For me, it was definitely the absence of symptoms (af or otherwise) that led me to suspect. Looks like you're still in!!! Good luck and baby dust!!!!

:)
A


----------



## Katielou76

Thanks Adzuki, yes it really isn;'t a time to be shy huh! my mum says when you have a baby you hang your dignity on the door when you go in and collect it on the way out!!! I think she meant for the actual birthing bit but i guess the whole pregnancy a bit of jiggery pokery of ya bits!!:happydance: bring it on!!!:headspin::wohoo:


----------



## adzuki

Don't make me laugh so hard, I'm a pregnant woman now - too easy to pee my pants!!!!! 

LOL! 
A


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies,

I've just got my :bfp: this morning at 9dpo. Not really got many symptoms but here's my story -

O'd on CD18, we :sex: every day from CD13 to CD18, using preseed each time (first cycle of using preseed).

Since then I have had a mixture of creamy cm & sticky cm, these last few days have been creamy, and is yellow in my underwear. The first day that I had creamy cm (4dpo), there was a lot & it had a bright yellowy/green tinge to it.

I got 2 mouth ulcers on 4dpo, they're just going now. Had some weird feelings in uterus (well, what I'm guessing it's uterus now I know I'm pg!) - just little twinges here and there, similar to O pains, but in the centre now as opposed to where my ovaries are. These started about 6dpo. Last couple of days I've also had tummy ache, nothing bad but there all the same. My nipples have got more sensitive this last couple of days, they're always sensitive at O, but this month the sensitivity went after O (as normal) then came back worse. Getting the odd twinge in boobs too.

Not been able to get to sleep this last week, have woken up covered in sweat & have had very weird dreams.

Lastly, this last couple of days I've had a metallic taste in my mouth - comes & goes, isn't strong & only lasts a couple of seconds.

I tested with fmu with an internet cheapie - couldn't decide if it was an evap or faint line. Tested again with smu, got a darker line but still wasn't sure, tested with digi & got :bfp:!!

Oh, and when I was in bed on 7dpo, I had tummyache & felt a bit sick. 

The thing that made me test early (I was supposed to wait until next Thurs!!) was that I hadn't gotten any period cramps - which I normally start gettimg a week before af is due. Didn't think I would be though as most women say they still get the cramps as normal.


----------



## Elliebank

Oh & one more thing - when I reach up for anything, it feels like I'm pulling a muscle round where my uterus is.


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!

I'm symptom spotting right now too, just like everyone else.

AF was due yesterday and there's still no sign of her other than some odd little crampy like feelings in my lower back. I've got tons of CM, which I don't think I usually have. My boobs aren't sore, but I guess not everyone gets that. I've done a test or two (okay...I've done MANY!), and they are all BFN's. If I was pregnant, shouldn't they be showing BFP's by now?


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks. Not necessarily, every woman's different. Do you know how many dpo you are? Some women don't get a :bfp: till they're about 17/18dpo (or maybe even longer), every woman is different, and every foetus too!!! Even though I said I've got twinges in my boobs, they are only very slight & I wouldn't class my boobs as sore yet. Yr symptoms seem promising, good luck!!


----------



## Jessa

I don't know exactly how many dpo I am. I don't chart or anything. My husband and I just BD at least once per day from the day my period ends until about CD20. 

This would be CD29 today. Since I came off the bcp in June, I've never had a cycle longer than 28 days. Normally, I get a couple days of light spotting before my period arrives, and I haven't gotten any spotting yet at all.

It's funny how you can always find symptoms when you're looking. I think I've been feeling a bit nauseous, but a mind can play tricks on you when you really want it and are watching for things.

I haven't tested today, but I think I'll test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Elliebank

Good luck, I hope you get yr :bfp:


----------



## Ilove

Has anyone mentioned those little glands (like reddish dots) around the nipple yet? I forget what theyre called, but a load popped up around my boobs and they became really big about 9 months ago. Im assuming it was a chemical pregnancy (no Im not about to give birth hehe) so I would take that as a symptom for some


----------



## Chris77

*bump* :D


----------



## Aunty E

I mentioned those, as they've popped up round my aureolae, but so far I've only had BFNs. If Mr Storky pays me a visit, I'll let you know (along with the massive epic that is my obsessive symptom noting).


----------



## Katielou76

adzuki said:


> Don't make me laugh so hard, I'm a pregnant woman now - too easy to pee my pants!!!!!
> 
> LOL!
> A

Haha!!! :rofl: what joys we have to look forward too!! 
At least a lovely baby :crib: at the end of it will make it all worth while! 

Sure most of us ttc would quite happily wet our nickers in public in exchange for a :bfp:!!! x


----------



## amslou

Well I have had mega sore boobs, cramping and extreme fatigue, more hungry than usual and i am not sure if its related but the last 2 day's i have had backache but this could just be something else. Oh also had stupid amounts of cm. Got :bfp: at 9DPO confirmed with digi yesterday.


----------



## Katielou76

Congratulations!!:happydance::happydance::wohoo::happydance:

You must be delighted!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9months! :hug:X

That's to all the lucky women who have just found out they are preggars Yippee!
Hope to join you all soon!


----------



## yaya

Bump


----------



## CarrieB

Hey ladies

Time to add some more symptoms to this thread. Here's my little diary of early pregnancy symptoms.....

5dpo - Started getting twinges in my sides which came and went, a cross between a stitch and very mild AF cramps. These continued for a few days. Also lots of creamy CM. Again this continued for a few days.
7dpo - Tearful and tired. Dip in temperature.
8dpo - Really really bad AF style cramps in morning but too early to be AF. Felt really ill with them too, almost a bit fluey. Had major headache and felt nauseous. Bad stitch again in the afternoon, not painful but niggly and slightly uncomfortable. Runny nose, tired, BBs felt bigger and ever so slightly tender when touched.
9dpo - Small amount of light pink CM when wiping on one occasion.
10dpo - Small amount of pale brown CM when wiping throughout the day.
11dpo - CM as above. BB's bigger, tender and veins more prominent. Runny nose. Cramps completely gone. Very mild backache on and off. Exhaustion.
12dpo - Tested. V. faint positive. Exhaustion. Very mild backache on and off.
13dpo - Exhaustion. Very mild backache on and off.
14dpo - Tested. :bfp: Severe exhaustion, very very emotional.
15dpo - Severe exhaustion, very very emotional. BB's v painful when touched.
16dpo - Sore BB's
17dpo - Sore BB's

Which brings us to today, 18dpo. BB's still sore and unbelievably full (can't say large cos they weren't big to begin with!!) and the exhaustion's back, as are the emotional outbursts (very teary.)

Hope this helps some of you symptom-spotters. Good luck and baby :dust: for :bfp:'s all round.

:hug:
Carrie x


----------



## moomoo

bumping :D


----------



## Lunaty

Were are your Symptoms Tigerlady!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Sorry!! It took me FOREVER to dig through my journal and cycle buddy thread!

So... here are my symptoms:

*1dpo - 16dpo:* Creamy CM galore! It was heaviest for the week after o, but didn't dry up until 17dpo. In the week after o, when I would check my cp, it would feel like I was... TMI ALERT... putting my fingers in a bottle of lotion! :shock:
*0dpo - present:* Funny o like pains. They weren't o pains exactly, but varied between burning sensations, twinges, pokes, light cramps, general "awareness" of my uterus. They would go away for a half day at a time, but never for very long. They didn't hurt, but were always in the background.
*5dpo - present:* WAY tired in the afternoons/evenings. I would just be so sleepy! I fell asleep at lunch a couple of times. I would also go to bed about 2 hours early and fall asleep FAST. I usually have a hard time falling asleep.
*6dpo:* Implantation dip on BBT Chart.
*7dpo:* Had 3 dreams in one night (I remembered all of them) that I got a :bfp:.
*8dpo:* Bloated
*8dpo - present:* Hungry. My tummy would growl when I woke up (unusual) and I would be snacky all day. Many days though, I couldn't decide what I wanted to eat! I was sooooo hungry but couldn't be bothered to eat!
*9dpo:* Checked my CM and when I looked at it (tmi again) I about gagged!!! :sick: From the smell! It was way strange cuz I wasn't holding it to my nose or anything! :rofl: just looking at it on my fingers from a normal distance. It didn't smell all that different or bad, but it just alerted my gag reflex for some reason.
*9dpo:* This is a strange one. One of my cats walked up to me, smelled my bare knee then flehmined!!! :shock: Then she did it again!!! :shock: She has NEVER done that before. Very strange. (For those that don't know, a flehmin is a "smile" reaction cats do when they smell hormones/pheromones, especially reproductive ones.)
*9dpo:* Irritable. Nearly went off on some poor lady over the phone. I am NEVER like that.
*9-10dpo:* Nausea... mild but definitely there.
*10dpo:* Metallic taste in mouth... kinda a sharp taste.
*10dpo:* Was convined AF was coming early. Just felt like it.
*10dpo:* Mood VERY "blah." Not like me.
*11dpo:* Bloated.
*12dpo - 16dpo:* Thick feeling in the back of my throat. The kind that makes you feel like you are getting sick with a cold or something and makes you produce all kinds of extra saliva (which I was doing).
*12dpo:* Cervix closed tighter than I have ever felt. Noticed big difference from day before.
*12dpo:*cd25 progesterone test ordered by doc. 8.6. Supposedly a little too low for pg... but I guess not! :happydance:
*13dpo:* Tested and got a BFN. I was GUTTED. I bawled horribly. I snapped at family. I was pissy and upset. I couldn't stop crying in the shower. This is all very very out of character for me. I was way over emotional.

After that point, I didn't keep track of things so well cuz I was so sad. I do know that my heart has started skipping beats again (does this about 1-2 times per year). I don't know if it is coiencidence or not that it started up again. I also tend to get bloody noses easily, but in the last week or so, it is out of control! I go from feeling stuffy to having bloody noses! :roll: My BBT chart was clearly triphasic, too. My CP couldn't make up its mind: high then low then medium. Soft then firm then medium... and so on. 

I never kept careful track of this one because it came on slow... but I started noticing my nipples being tender shortly after o. They usually are not. Then in the last couple of days they have gotten CRAZZZZZY sore and tender!!! OUCH!!! And my bbs don't hurt. Usually right before AF my bbs hurt, but my nipples don't. So this was backwards.

*17dpo*: A tiny bit of very lightly tinged brown/red CM. Only found it when I checked CM/CP.

*18dpo:*Allowed myself to POAS again: :bfp:! Had a blood test done, hcg level is 320. 

:wohoo:

Dunno if this helps anyone, but there you have it! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Sparklebaby

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for tigerlady :hugs: xxxx


----------



## drakey

can it really take just the once to get pg?? xx


----------



## TigerLady

If you mean by "just once," can it take having sex only once or just one sperm present, then, Yes. 

Is that what you meant?


----------



## Katielou76

drakey said:


> can it really take just the once to get pg?? xx

Hey Drakey - my answer is not "even" !! ie it is possible to preggars with pre-ejaculate!!! Lovely !! good luck for a :bfp: asap!! :hug: x


----------



## Kitty23

bump :)


----------



## yaya

Bumping up.


----------



## moomoo

any newly preg ladies symptoms for me to obsess over!! :D


----------



## doc123

hiya...i got bfp this week.. so here is my story and symptoms for others....

ok.. this is pregnancy 4, previously 3 mcs, last one sept at 10 weeks with twins after totlaly traumatic time...my situation is such that i needed to get preggo quickly so that i managed to get good maternity benefits because i'm the main breadwinner and without them we would have to put off baby making for another 3-4 years.. so i'm relieved i'm preggo again.. but nervous about how it will turn out after all our drama....

so heres the skinny on what happened this month for us....

lmp 24th oct.. had been convinced i was pregnant so naturally felt pretty blue about af coming but on reflection i dont think i ovulated that cycle...


cd4 finished bleed
cd5 postcoital bleed (guess tail end of af) bd
cd8 small amount bleeding
cd9 bd slight brownish discharge still (end of af again i think-never happened before!)
cd10 light ewcm starts
cd11 bd good ewcm, niggling pain right hand side i always get when ovulate
cd12 bd definative ewcm like i have never had before- masses of the stuff!!!
cd13 bd aching right hand side, aching started on left hand side too- had this when got preggo with twins
cd14 bd still getting huge amounts of ewcm
cd15 bd am opks positive for sure really aching across hips like when last got pregnant
cd16/17 bd both days- actually used play lubricant a few times when we bd'd as i got a bit psycholoically wiered out and things were on the dry side (sorry if tmi!!!)- i was considering getting some preseed prior to this 

1dpo pain across right abdo and slightly tingly boobs
2dpo woke starving with tingly boobs and wierd emotional dreams but pain in abdo gone
3dpo headache and heartburn and wierd smells and wierd dreams- hugely vivid and all about babies, knackered beyond belief
4dpo noted yellow cm could smell wierd fake tan smell, large boobs and still really tingly
5dpo noted really prominent veins in my hands where i normally have none, and started to feel really cold. I noticed with other pregnancies one of the earliest signs was feeling really really cold as opposed to feeling hot which is normal for me, felt bloated and really grumpy
6dpo felt loads of pulling and cramping on the right, wierd dreams again and tingly boobs still (normally by 2dpo for me this is gone)
7dpo stuffed up nose, hugely emotional, sore boobs, convinced i'm not pregnant

8dpo off on holidays super super super emotional- burst into tears 3 times on the plane for no good reason- hubby immediately said to me -'you are arent you?', kept telling myself i'm just not

9dpo cp for first time since ov high and soft, slightly yellow cm, woke during the night with lots of cramping and stretching feeling like af going to start for sure (but obviously not due for another 5 days!)
10dpo- oh my god!!!!!!!! faint bfp....had loads of stretching and cramping feelings like never before.. started thinking the worst of course...

11dpo- the confirmation digi clearblue positive and very happy about it too......!!!!! loads of cramping and feeling like af starting...had a wierd bit of ewcm again(wtf!)... boobs hugely swollen and sore (difficult keeping them in the bikini!!!!)

12dpo- bright red bleed- i guess this is what they call spotting.. not a huge amount and settled to brown discharge almost straight away, cramping a lot!!!!settled down that afternoon evening.. had a little bit of light brown discharge since...

so today- its still bfp... i'm nervous about hoping too much but got fingers firmly crossed....i've had sore boobs and heartburn primarily as my symptoms with lots of being emotional but i think the emotional stuff is because i'm terrified about what will happen after all we've been through- i dont want to hope in case it goes wrong and we dont get a baby out of this.. i'm also still missing the idea of twins which is unlikely to happen for us again so there is much to think about....

i hope this symptoms help for others who are stil chasing and hoping for the bfp.. it is out there....never lose hope!!!!!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I had some confusion about when i ov'd but the most noteable things for me have been that i've been irritable, tired, terrible skin-spotty and blotchy face, dry patches. Had a couple of waves of nausea/dizziness. My nipples were really sensitive for 6 days after ov, normally its only a couple of days. Deep pain around right side 6/7 dpo and 15 dpo. The things that made me try one last test was me catching a cold and crying over something silly on friday (i never get colds and very rarely cry). Good luck! x


----------



## nin0438

bump


----------



## moomoo

bumpety bump!


----------



## TinkXX08XX

Hi ladies, I got my BFP last night...woo hoo!

This might not be too useful, as I have had barely ANY symptoms so thought I was deffo not pregnant, but here goes..!

* BD CD16
* +OPK CD19, 20 & 21 (confusing I know!)
* 6DPO started to feel very tired. However I had had an AWFUL week that week, very stressed, not eating properly, cried buckets (because of rubbish I was dealing with not because of hormones). I have been very tired ever since, yet am finding it hard to drop off at night, and as a consequence am SHATTERED in the morning.
*CD6/7 started to get very thick, white creamy CM. Thought it was a bit odd but then again I don't track CM so had nothing to compare it with.
*CD10 woke up starving - unusual for me. Have been like that ever since, i'm even hungry when i'm lying in bed at night but just eating sensibly for now 

That is it ladies, so bit of CM, tiredness and hunger. No sore boobs, no sickness, nothing. 

I have started getting twinges in my uterus the past day or two.

Basically none of my symptoms are anything out of the ordinary, in fact they are less than when I am due AF!!

Oh - one other thing - very sore spots. I am prone to the odd few spots but these are hard and painful, def hormonal spots!

So for all you symptom spotters out there, please don't think just because you have no symptoms that you aren't pg. 

Baby dust to all  xxxx


----------



## KazNic

Bump


----------



## moomoo

bump


----------



## sjbno1

Hay All,

Thought I would add to your list my signs - which to be honest I didnt even think were signs :dohh:

Sorry I dont know all the cycle days but do know that the first sign it would appear would have been on the Sunday before AF was due:-

Very Hormonal and upset at the slightest thing

Wednesday before :bfp: on Friday 28th - feeling nausea's and very hungary - no matter what I ate it just wasnt enough - in bed by 9.30
Thursday - still feeling nausea and hungary - again in bed at 9.30 - sore nipples not boobs
Friday - moring of BFP - Nausea, Hungar, sore nipples still and again in bed by 9.30

I dont have anything else I didnt have implantation bleeding of any incling that I was expecting a :bfp: this month - just hungary all the time and nausau when not eating.

I dont know if that is much help but i just wanted to add that you dont need all the symptoms days / weeks before to get a :bfp: so please dont give up hope until AF arrives :hug: :hug:


----------



## readyforbaby

bump


----------



## Stephanie

HI

Finally got my :bfp: last thursday I was 11 DPO and just felt different angelic if you will. Thats the only way I can say it.

Had shoting pains in the Bobbies for a few days now they feel like rocks are inside and I am so aware of them. they feel bigger to me.

Have a very bad taste in my mouth every now and again and a man was eating next me on the train tonight and I wanted to be sick just the tought of him eating was enough.Had to put up hand so I could not see it. even thinking of it makes me feel ill.

I have a little pain in my scar area from myomectomy( the same scar as a c section) last year but I hope that it is just the womb getting abit bigger and thats all.

No other symptoms just yet other than getting tried earlier in the day. wanted to sleep in the post office line about 4.30pm lucky I did not :rofl:

Will let you know if I get anymore.


:hug:


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls got my bfp 1/12/2008 yay 
my symptoms where
4 days befor o v sore bbs
1dpo my legs was restless in bed all night
3-4dpo felt like hot pins in my bbs
4-7dpo some dizzy spells 
4-12dpo bbs feel v full and hard 
got my bfp at 12dpo i really didnt think i was as i have had more symptoms in outher months than this 1


----------



## Nicnac

Just a quick bump!!!


----------



## xLaura-Loux

Hi guys, just to say massive thanks for this whole thread! been reading through and found it really interesting! 
before i found out i was expecting my boobs were in agony!! I was extremely tired and i thought my wisdom teeth had got infected, i know how gross that sounds but honeslt thats only way i can explain it!! it was awful!! still here a bit but its no where near as bad! cant stand the smell of aftershave or mens deoderant atm!! makes me gag and also hot food aisles in supermarket ew! think thats all so far! roll on all you lovely symptoms :D xxx


----------



## Pusskins

shimmyshimmy said:


> Just got my :bfp: today, although faint lines as I am only 12dpo.
> Here are my symptoms to date,
> 
> Feeling sicky in the afternoons 9dpo, 10dpo, 11dpo and 12dpo, plus feeling sicky in the morning this morning.
> Very sore boobs, particularly veiny from 9dpo and a lot bigger, so dh says!
> Hubby had a feeling I was, and like the last two his instinct was right.Strange aches and twinges in lower left side and today in lower right side from 8dpo.
> Funny shooting pains up my right leg in the evenings 9dpo - 11dpo.
> Bloated tummy from 9dpo to now.
> Positive opk from 10dpo, which means it was showing bfp then!
> Feeling hotter than usual from 4dpo.
> Loads of wind from 3dpo.
> A few headaches that i do not normally suffer with over the last few days, and a cough.
> Different smelling urine, (not that I was sniffing it particuarly, but it was quite strong)!
> A bit forgetful and dozy, a bit snappy at Dh too.
> I think that is about it for now, will let you know If I have any other symptoms over the next few days,
> :hug:
> 
> Shimmy,
> xxx


Ive got similar symptoms.
Im 11 dpo. Would an Ov test pick up if i was preg?
:hug:


----------



## MegGem

Pusskins-I tried and OPK test this morning before I ran out and got a HPT and they were both faint lines. My OPK was even fainter.


----------



## Elliebank

Pusskins said:


> Ive got similar symptoms.
> Im 11 dpo. Would an Ov test pick up if i was preg?
> :hug:

When I got my BFP (9dpo), I did an opt & got a positive on that too (positive for me, it wasn't quite as dark as the control line but it never went as dark, just almost). Good luck!


----------



## miss charlie

Hmmm loads of ladies are reporting very obvious symptoms from as little as 5 days after ovulation....are there many that didnt have any symptoms at all (or they were so slight that they didnt notice) until they took a test wayyyy after AF didnt arrive and got their BFP???


Just wondering as with everyone TTC I'm looking for symptoms and upon feeling none I get all despondent that I'm not even imagining them!!!!

LOL...I'm so daft!


----------



## Elliebank

After I got my BFP & looked back, I realised they were symptoms, but if I hadn't got my BFP they could easily be explained by something else....they were only really slight symptoms (and still are) so don't give up hope!!


----------



## jpooh

hello! i love reading this thread. 

im at 9dpo today...
Here are my symptoms

5 - 6 dpo - cramps like af is coming, vivid dreams -- i can actually remember every detail of my dream and i never had this before
7 - 9 dpo - tired, cramping right abdomen, on and off stabbing pain around the groin area, backackes, dry mouth, hungry then full then hungry (you know what i mean!)


----------



## KimE

Hi there,

Just wanted to share with you all my symptoms and what we did this month to get our BFP, I have loved looking at this thread whilst in the 2ww and wanted to give something back. I've tried to put a lot of detail in as I know what its like to be reading this thread and trying to compare to your own 2ww. :hugs:

This was our 13th cycle ttc, bd cd10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16 and 17. I had positive OPKs on cds 15 & 16. My sleep was disrupted around the time of ovulation so it is possible that I may be out by 1 day (1dpo might be 2dpo etc). 

One of the main things I noticed was that although I never get ewcm I usually get wet cm but this month I had a distinct lack of it, I was very dry around ovulation which was unusual for me. After ovulation I noticed an increase in creamy cm which hasnt gone away. I had nausea and bloating from ovulation which never went away and is still with me now (more m/s now). I noticed that I got cramp in my lower leg regularly through the 2ww and I felt very tired. My bbs have only just started to hurt in the last week so just over 5 weeks pregnant. Up until then they felt and looked completely normal. I felt like AF was coming on time, the only difference was I didnt get the really bad cramps  just little ones. 

From 1dpo to now  nausea and bloating, slight at first but increased to m/s now. 
2dpo  heartburn (never had this before), gassy, headache
3dpo - gassy, headache
4dpo - headache, cramps, decreased appetite, heartburn
5dpo - gassy, cramps, decreased appetite, heartburn
6dpo - decreased appetite, heartburn
7dpo - heartburn, gassy, cramps
8dpo  gassy, cramps
9dpo  cramps
10dpo - cramps, really bad heartburn, gassy BFP (ic x 2 evening)
11dpo  cramps, decreased appetite, spotting (light brown on a pad) BFP (generic shop FMU)
12dpo - decreased appetite, heartburn, gassy, spotting (light brown on a pad)BFP (Clearblue digital 1-2 weeks SMU)
13dpo  decreased appetite, heartburn, gassy, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
14dpo  decreased appetite, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
15dpo - decreased appetite, heartburn, spotting (light brown coloured discharge) BFP (generic shop SMU)
16dpo  decreased appetite, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
17dpo  decreased appetite, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
18dpo - decreased appetite, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
19dpo  spotting stopped!!!
20dpo - BFP (Clearblue digital 2-3 weeks SMU)

Don't give up hope ladies :hugs:, I know how disheartening it can be ttc but I have my FX for you all and any month a BFP can sneak up on you and surprise you! :dust: to everyone and sticky vibes to all those BFP's


----------



## spidey

first post on here, just got my BFP Friday night  About 5.5 weeks today

Normal pms symptoms for me are boob pain, irritability, tiredness, heartburn, and stomach queasiness.

Abnormal symptoms I had this month were very sensitive teeth and gums and insomnia- unable to fall asleep or stay asleep. I had almost no irritability, which was weird and my boobs actually hurt less than they usually do, although today they have caught up and are quite sore.


----------



## Soonerwolfie

Is being really chilly all the time a symptom? 7DPO today and besides the boobies being all hurty, I have been freezing all the time! And this is really unusual for me as I am normally pretty warm, love the cool weather, etc. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Elliebank

Soonerwolfie said:


> Is being really chilly all the time a symptom? 7DPO today and besides the boobies being all hurty, I have been freezing all the time! And this is really unusual for me as I am normally pretty warm, love the cool weather, etc. Anyone have an opinion?

I have been cold since finding out I'm pregnant, the weather has gone colder but I don't think it's just that.

Check out this thread -
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/76251-anyone-else-feel-really-cold.html


----------



## Ilove

I wanted to know-did any of you have symptoms that came and disappeared during the tww and still end up with a bfp?

Thanx lots


----------



## Pippin

ttcArmyBrat said:


> From 1dpo to now &#8211; nausea and bloating, slight at first but increased to m/s now.
> 2dpo &#8211; heartburn (never had this before), gassy, headache
> 3dpo - gassy, headache
> 4dpo - headache, cramps, decreased appetite, heartburn
> 5dpo - gassy, cramps, decreased appetite, heartburn
> 6dpo - decreased appetite, heartburn
> 7dpo - heartburn, gassy, cramps
> 8dpo &#8211; gassy, cramps
> 9dpo &#8211; cramps
> 10dpo - cramps, really bad heartburn, gassy BFP (ic x 2 evening)
> 11dpo &#8211; cramps, decreased appetite, spotting (light brown on a pad) BFP (generic shop FMU)
> 12dpo - decreased appetite, heartburn, gassy, spotting (light brown on a pad)BFP (Clearblue digital 1-2 weeks SMU)
> 13dpo &#8211; decreased appetite, heartburn, gassy, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
> 14dpo &#8211; decreased appetite, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
> 15dpo - decreased appetite, heartburn, spotting (light brown coloured discharge) BFP (generic shop SMU)
> 16dpo &#8211; decreased appetite, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
> 17dpo &#8211; decreased appetite, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
> 18dpo - decreased appetite, spotting (light brown coloured discharge)
> 19dpo &#8211; spotting stopped!!!
> 20dpo - BFP (Clearblue digital 2-3 weeks SMU)
> 
> This is really useful thank you. This thread is great but now I keep looking for symptoms..:hissy: Must stop doing it.
> 
> xxx


----------



## Oushka

Im new here. :)

Its our first month TTC, I wasnt on the pill or anything prior to to trying so we thought it would be relativly easy... (or hoping!)
I had a mc aged 17 at 12 weeks - I had VERY obvious pregnancy signs back then (it was unplanned), like nausea & feeling odd from day 7. I found out I was +pg within 2 weeks.

So, I worked out my O day - my cycle is regular 27 days and af always arrives the morning of the expected day. O is always accompanied by ewcm & teeny cramps.
So we bd'd 2 days leading up to O, on O and the day after. Prior to that it was every other day.
I must have messed up my workings out as I opk'd for a surge the day before I thought I would O (according to dates & feelings), on the day and the day after. On the day before there was a very faint line, then nothing for the following 2 days?!
So I Ov's earlier than I thought.

so, working on my workings out (not the opk) 
1dpo nothing
2dpo out to dinner & looking down at BB's they looked HUGE (prolly just overactive imagination!) MiL kept looking at me oddly... out of the corner of her eye. Felt fine.
3dpo was mucking out & came over all hot & bothered & nauseaous. Waves of nausea kept coming over me thruout the day, like motion sickness. Woke up feeling sick several times during the night.
4dpo more nauseaous, constant hunger pangs but no appetite for anything.
5dpo still feeling sick, moreoften than not. Dizziness & a tad grumpy. Spots! At least 5 big nasty ones. Slept for 12 hours overnight - fell asleep at 8.30pm and awoke at 8.46am (very odd, I usually go to bed past 11pm and awake about 8am).
6dpo mucking out took me hours, I kept having to come inside for a cuppa & everytime I went into a stable the smell was overwhelmingly sickening. Asleep by 9pm, woke in night feeling very sick. Despite this I felt quite 'serine'.
7dpo small cramps in abdo, nausea, cooked dinner but had to let hubbie prep the veg as I couldnt stand the smell of cauli (!), ate a little dinner despite feeling ravenous. Tested at supermarket :bfn: 
8dpo Slept on the sofa (where I dozed off as hubbie couldnt wake me!) woke up at 5am today & have nausea, have eaten a whole packet of ginger biscuits & several cups of tea (altho the tea smell makes me feel sick, I cant seem to drink enough!). BB's hurt & nipples erect (they WILL NOT go down!). Cramps in abdo to RHS & toothache (unusual) :(

I usually have regular cm thruout my cycle but Im dry? Have been feeling very confident about things, Im usually more reserved & cautious.
Peeing more often than usual. 

Im having quite bad cramps just now, likened to PMS but way too early. Could be implantation?!

I will try & wait until late next week to test again.


----------



## MegGem

Here were my symptoms:
3dpo - peeing a lot, hungry, pink cm
4dpo - strong sense of smell, got waves of dizziness and nausea at night, very ill
5dpo - still feel ill, foul taste in mouth
6dpo - felt better, foul taste in mouth, strong lower cramp by cervix (implantion?)
7dpo - felt good until sickness hit again during the night, foul taste in mouth moving towards metallic now, pink/brown CM
8dpo - felt ill all day, boobs started to burn and tingle, metallic taste in mouth, started to get AF type cramps (but not as crampy, more of a slight pain), no appetite, brown CM
9dpo- ill all day, felt like I had to puke from the strong smell in a restaurant and couldn't eat still, cramps by belly button, boobs still burning, heartburn, indigestion, brown CM
10dpo-symptoms continue, faint :bfp:
11dpo-blood test confirm :bfp:


----------



## wishn2Bmom

Hi all~ We have been ttc #1 for 7 months now with no luck yet. I think two cycles ago I may have had a chemical pregnancy, but af showed up before I got around to taking a hpt (I had actually gone out and bought some and was going to test with fmu the next morning and af showed up that night... arg) so who knows. Anyway this month I used opk for the first time and we bd three times before and once after I got the double line :) 

SO... I am think that MAYBE i've been experiencing some symptoms but some of this is normal for pms too, so I was wondering what you guys thought!

from about 2-3dpo thru today- Tons of wind and having to go #2 A LOT! (not normal) just overall digestion issues.

from about 6dpo thru today- VERY sore boobs (i usually get sore boobs around af but this month I can't sleep on my stomach like i usually do)

on and off for about a week I have had pain around my ribs. I don't know if that is heartburn or gas or what...

and From maybe 9dpo I have had a ton of creamy white cm. The cm is normal for pre af but the amount has been quite a surprise. I've actually thought af came early a couple of times.

Thats about it. I am still 2 days till af is expected so I wasn't going to test yet, but I just feel kinda "weird". Knowing myself thought this could all be in my head :) 

Anyone have any thoughts? Expert opinions? etc.?


----------



## Pooky

Hello,

** NEWBIE** **FIRST POST**

I just my :bfp: yesterday so only very newly pregnant but have been coming on here so much since my symptoms started that I thought I would post mine as this thread helped me so much.

This was our first month TTC and it was only half hearted really so massive surprise that I caught so easily. I have no chart or know my Ov date so will be fairly vague with timings.

The 2 things that really made me test was spotting (brown on tissue and 2 red bleeds in toilet) last week and gagging yesterday pm.

Other than that I have had symptoms but before the BFP didn't trust myself that they were symptoms IYKWIM..

Bad taste in mouth. Not metallic, but like a cold is coming - I thought it was...
Queasy feeling, but only seemed to happen when on here so thought it was excitement!
Bloating, but then I quite often have that anyway...
Some women say they just have a feeling and I think I actually did but because it was first month TTC I didn't know how to feel really. It just felt right. And I think that because I had the bleed it was concrete evidence really...

Things that noticeable I didn't have... sore boobs and CM, in fact pretty dry.

I hope this helps. :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

bump


----------



## Soonerwolfie

Well folks...sort of good news. CD31 of a 27-31 day cycle. No show of the witch and I have heartburn, which i've never had before. I had to ask my husband "When it burns in your throat is that heartburn?" and he confirmed, lol. 

Something is definetely going on down there, I can feel like, pulling or something. Some slight pain but nothing as intense as starting my period. I am determined to hold out until CD35 to test - trying to be a good girl.

P.S. I'm also posting this on the other thread about early symptoms to see if I can get feedback.


----------



## Schmelly

Soonerwolfie said:


> Is being really chilly all the time a symptom? 7DPO today and besides the boobies being all hurty, I have been freezing all the time! And this is really unusual for me as I am normally pretty warm, love the cool weather, etc. Anyone have an opinion?


Before my mc I was freezing all the time. I read up about it and it can def be a symptom, but apparently docs don't often acknowledge it as a symptom because the norm is to get warmer than usual.


----------



## teramesue

happy to hear that being cold could be a symptom! my hands have been freezing for the past few days, and i am normally hot natured... so thanx!:happydance:


----------



## _angeldance16

ur temp rises in pregnancy which some of u know ur ur temping, when ur temp rises it can actually make u feel cld (wierd i no!) so a good sign there girlies...


----------



## Soonerwolfie

_angeldance16 said:


> ur temp rises in pregnancy which some of u know ur ur temping, when ur temp rises it can actually make u feel cld (wierd i no!) so a good sign there girlies...

That's excellent news! My normal temp is usually 97-98 and I never run a fever even when sick and for the past three days it's been 99.2 F. That's exciting! It should be noted that I have not been "temping". That's next month if this one doesn't pan out. 

CD31 of a 28-32 day cycle. Other symptoms are being unusually tired, cramping down below, heightened smell, constipation, funny taste in my mouth.


----------



## turbo_mom

i'm currently 7DPO and have avidly turned into a symptom spotter as well...lol. terrible!!
Since OV on the 3rd i've had extra CM
6DPO- slight twinges in left part of the abdomen
7DPO- :bfn: but slightly crampy, irritable, clear/white CM, and VERY tired. Can hardly type this out I feel I need a nap. Bloated, emotional.
I hope these are promising signs :)


----------



## teramesue

i've been temping for a while, and have been avg 99.1 since 1dpo. but today temp dropped to 98.5... not sure what that means.


----------



## Pippin

BUMP, everyone should be reading this, just wanted to ask if anyone else has had sensitive teeth? I'm feeling the cold weather right now and just wondered if the teeth were part of that. Never been this cold before!!!


----------



## Forever 3

Pippin said:


> BUMP, everyone should be reading this, just wanted to ask if anyone else has had sensitive teeth? I'm feeling the cold weather right now and just wondered if the teeth were part of that. Never been this cold before!!!


Sweetheart my teeth are agony lol

:hug:


----------



## Elliebank

I have sensitive teeth on & off too


----------



## teramesue

bump!


----------



## 2yrsandwaiting

:happydance:
:happydance:
Well, i can finally post here, instead of just reading and hoping!
i got my BFP on Saturday and the doctor just called and confirmed it (HCG level 618). 
This January would have marked our 3 years of trying. And last month the doctor said we could try IUI next, but i knew that my possible O dates would be right during the holidays and that would be to much stress, so we took the month off.And we got BFP!!!
Anyways...I know this is for symptoms, just thought that make give some encouragement to those TTC.

I really had nothing until about 8-9DPO.

1-7DPO nothing 
8-9DPO Spotting and a little bit of cramps (kind of felt like AF, but were short, like there and gone before I could even think about taking Advil)
10DPO-Now- Heartburn, hard to find foods that i want, nothing seems to taste right. Tiny pulls,twinges, now stomach aches (like I've been doing sit-ups) TMI, but lots of milky,watery CM.A headache will not go away, no matter what.Small about of back pain.Boobs, sore, and keep getting even worst...ouch!
10DPO-BFN (i know, i was just hoping)
13DPO-14DPO - I didn't have any HPTs so, because I needed to POAS i used 2 OPKs both which were positve and a very strong positive too.

I was to scare to actauly test on a HPT until this Saturday (which was about 16DPO)and i tested then because I had gone to dinner Friday, had a couple glasses of wine and woke saturday feeling like i had drank an entire case! 


I also got a UTI, but i don't know if its related or, but i do know i'd never had one before.
Well, that it i think, I'm still shakey as I type this!



Best of luck to everyone!!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## turbo_mom

wow congrats to you!!! You must be so thrilled after all that time! :D

Im testing either tonight or tomorrow. I couldn't sleep last night I felt like this anxious feeling all night and today i've started to pee alot and i'm feeling quite nauseas. 
I tried to have a nap because my brain is tired but my body isn't letting me. I only got 4 hours sleep last night!! I hope that if this is it that I don't get cursed with bad morning sickness. I didn't have that with Angelynn... guess we'll find out :D

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gabrielle

eeks...i have a UTI too...maybe its cause im preggers..lol....i ALWAYS get em when pg...!


----------



## 2yrsandwaiting

I forgot, I've been having heart palpations(SP) also, which something i've never hade before.


----------



## kaygeebee

*bump*


----------



## Petzy

bump


----------



## faye38

when i was preganat with my 2 sons the first one i just couldnt stop being sick i had it morning and night it just never seemed to stop and i suffered with upset tummy to with my second son i just had waves of feeling tied and sore boobs i wasnt sick once thay are age 19 , 17 now it seems along time ago :hug:


----------



## Coffee

Hey guys,
I just got my first ever BFP after 18 long months TTC! 
You'll be pleased to hear i've only had one symptom - AF pains!! Seriously, i always thought i'd "just know" or i'd "feel different" or whatever, but No! Started with AF type pains at the usual time, a couple of days before AF was due, thought "here we go again"! Fully expected the :witch:. If anything, the cramps were worse than usual - waking me up in the middle of the night. Anyway, everything pointed to the :witch:being on her way. It wasn't until i was 2 days late and thought, what the hell, i'll POAS, and then got the biggest shock of my life!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats!!!


----------



## keerthy

congrats honey!


----------



## 1stbaby

wow thats awesome! you give a lot of girls hope that arent expecting to see something that great! i am one of them, i have no symptoms what so ever, so it is good to know that that doenst automatically rule out the possibility!


----------



## Loo

I love this thread. So have been dying to get my BFP and be able to put my symptoms on here too!

I had nothing until 7 DPO and then started to feel a little nauseous and had sore boobs. Had both those things before AF in the past though, so didn't get too excited. 

From 12 DPO the boobs got really sore (i.e. I didn't have to poke them to see if they were sore!!!) and I felt knackered. Also got AF cramps from 12DPO.

Didn't get a BFP til 18DPO but temperature was still high so had got an inkling!

And that was it. Nothing concrete except boobs much sorer than normal for me.

I am just praying for a sticky one now!

Good luck x


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats!!!


----------



## turbo_mom

aw yay congrats girls!!! Wow we're getting lots of bfp this month :happydance:
you two are giving me some hope! I'm having some unmistakable af cramps and had :bfn: at 16DPO... AF is due any day now. I will wait until i'm late before i test again (if AF doesn't show tomorrow or sunday). Wouldn't that be neat to have bfp on xmas day?? :) Good luck to all you other ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

congrats coffee thats exactly the symptoms i have had recently up in the night cos of cramps i went to the dr yday about it and he said it could just be my bodys way of reacting :D i am glad someone else has had these :D eases me a lot!! we are very close in days as well :D


----------



## Aunty E

I didn't really have any symptoms, except I had a sore throat and runny nose from about 5DPO, and I felt dizzy all the time. Like ALL the time. I had this odd little cramps, and I felt like someone had stitched an ice cube into my tummy a lot of the time. I didn't get big bbs, and they weren't all that sore either.

The minute I got a BFP, constipation like you wouldn't believe hit me like a brick. And gas. And the bloat. I'm so deeply attractive right now ;)


----------



## turbo_mom

still no AF!!! Not even a sign of it. I hope this isnt going to be some mean trick..
Coffee I hope that i'm following your path!! SO how many DPO were you when you got BFP?


----------



## Jai_Jai

i did not have many symptoms at all really:

7-9dpo i felt twinges in my tummy and spots in random places
after I got my :bfp: I have got severe cramps like :af: but worse.....

My veins are now very prominant everywhere all over legs arms hands and chest and i am exhausted thats about it!!!

My bbs are sore but they are sore anyway after OV so i never took that as a sign!! Hope this helps anyone - I expect not but will give someone some hope!! xxx


----------



## kaygeebee

OK, after scrutinising this thread for ages I get to post too!.............

My first symptom was an absence of symptoms! :lol: Most months I've been getting everything going - sore boobs, headache a few days b4 AF, but this month, neither of those! My first symptom was a very faint :bfp: last Wednesday. Thursday it was darker, and Friday I peed on a digi that said 'pregnant 1-2'!!!

Since then, my boobs have got slightly tender, I've had the odd AF type tummy cramp on and off, and I've had heartburn and been gassy. Oh, and of course no AF!! :lol:

Honestly, there was absolutley nothing before my :bfp: to say pregnant to me....... and the symptoms since I could easily put down to AF!! I was an avid symptom spotter too!!

Good luck to all you ladies for a :bfp: very soon.


----------



## keerthy

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

congrats!


----------



## Janiepops

Hi everyone! I'm brand new to all this, so forgive me if I'm useless with abbreviations etc lol.

Been watching this thread for a few days now, and am convinced I have all these symptoms....but is it all in my mind? I'm going crazy!!!

Anyways, had the mirena coil removed after nearly 4 years on 26th Nov, but hadn't had a period in this time so my cycle is surely out? Got what I thought might be OV pains on 11th We BD'd loads on the weekend 12th and 13th Dec, in which time i had a helluva lot of thin clear CM, nothing like i've ever seen before. Since that weekend, had lots of twinges and AF- like cramps, lots of creamy CM, a couple of times with a slight pink tinge. Last couple of days I've had a funny sensation in my mouth, and my tongue tasted like bacon(!!!) last night! Boobs have had shooting pains in them since Thurs last week, body is aching all over, sooooo tired, peeing plenty - the OH was astonished at the number of times I went last night lol. Feel like i have a sort of stitch in my sides at times. And since Friday I've had loads of dizzy spells, it's not nice. Not to mention the sick feeling I get....especially when I'm hungry! But can't decide what I want, so annoying!

So I' wondering if it's too soon after having my mirena removed to conceive, or it's because of this I'm having symptoms.....I did a HPT this morning but it was :bfn:, but I think it's too early to test anyways. I really hope all these feelings I'm having aren't in vain!!!


----------



## Petzy

Jai_Jai said:


> i did not have many symptoms at all really:
> 
> 7-9dpo i felt twinges in my tummy and spots in random places
> after I got my :bfp: I have got severe cramps like :af: but worse.....
> 
> My veins are now very prominant everywhere all over legs arms hands and chest and i am exhausted thats about it!!!
> 
> My bbs are sore but they are sore anyway after OV so i never took that as a sign!! Hope this helps anyone - I expect not but will give someone some hope!! xxx

Hi Jai Jai! How long did these cramps or twinges last for? and were they really low in your abdomen or right in your tummy? ive been having twinges and light cramping (nothing like AF) for 6 days now.. and spotted once in the middle for just one hour.


----------



## Janiepops

also meant to say...i have horrendous wind (TMI sorry) I noticed that too with number 1 lol


----------



## Koobie1982

Hi everyone

Im currently CD20, and have got very sensitive teeth, I think this could be an early symptom (I hope anyway!) Not sure when to test, was thinking Boxing Day (AF is due on the 28th)


----------



## flump1

Hi! i love this thread and even though im WTT im getting myself a little excited this month as iv been feeling different. Didnt think of it until a few days ago when i realised that it could all be a good sign.

I havent been writing anything down but thinking back after ov i kept getting funny pains in my stomach, i kept saying to my OH that i think iv got an upset stomach but when going to the toilet (sorry TMI!) i didnt have an upset stomach at all. I have also noticed that in the last week when standing up i have been having dizzy spells which i never usually get apart from when i was pregnant last time. And also last week i had a bout of heartburn which i never ever get and after reading ppls posts on here that has been a symptom for some ppl! . I have also been feeling very hot all the time i have turned the heating off its timer so it never comes on ha! im a very cold person and iv usually got the heating up full wack and sitting there in about 5 jumpers....very strange. i usually sleep really well but last few nites iv been really restless (although this could be due to that OH has a cold and has been fidgeting alot). I have also noticed a lack of headache which i always get for the last few days before my af.
Im due on 2moro 
eeeek! i hate to get myself excited over the possibility but i just had to write down my symptoms as this month has been so different. 

xxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Petzy said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> i did not have many symptoms at all really:
> 
> 7-9dpo i felt twinges in my tummy and spots in random places
> after I got my :bfp: I have got severe cramps like :af: but worse.....
> 
> My veins are now very prominant everywhere all over legs arms hands and chest and i am exhausted thats about it!!!
> 
> My bbs are sore but they are sore anyway after OV so i never took that as a sign!! Hope this helps anyone - I expect not but will give someone some hope!! xxx
> 
> Hi Jai Jai! How long did these cramps or twinges last for? and were they really low in your abdomen or right in your tummy? ive been having twinges and light cramping (nothing like AF) for 6 days now.. and spotted once in the middle for just one hour.Click to expand...


I had them in my tummy and low down, like really low down like when u touch ur tumy button and it twinges right down, it was like that. i didnt have spotting i just meant pimples in random places as I never get them. FX this is it for you :dust:


----------



## Petzy

Hi Jai Jai! How long did these cramps or twinges last for? and were they really low in your abdomen or right in your tummy? ive been having twinges and light cramping (nothing like AF) for 6 days now.. and spotted once in the middle for just one hour.[/QUOTE]


I had them in my tummy and low down, like really low down like when u touch ur tumy button and it twinges right down, it was like that. i didnt have spotting i just meant pimples in random places as I never get them. FX this is it for you :dust:[/QUOTE]

How long did they go on for? I am on day 7 of very low twinges/light cramps - not painful but uncomfortable and they dont really go away for too long at a time. Didnt have this the last couple of cycles. Mostly on the right side but occasionally move to the left!


----------



## Gabrielle

I too have cramps but these are painful ones...and its been 5days...i hope its not af! Temp is up and my boobs are sore....thats all i got!


----------



## Gabrielle

Well girls I better share my symptoms to the BFP i got this am!!!!!

Okay so hubby and I were not getting along and I totally thought putting ttc off on hold. I wasnt really doing opks.well here and there, and I stopped temping at like cd10...so i have a negative opk on cd15, didnt do one cd16, cd 17 it was positive , darker on cd18..and that was it. We managed to bd on cd 16 just for fun and I was on top and got up right away. We didnt bd on cd 17 or 18 but did on cd19. I thought for sure that we wouldnt catch the eggy.

Well I have been really sick for almost two weeks. It started out as a bladder infection then turned into a kidney infection. I was puking, fever, pain and sooo dehyrated! I went to the doctor at 8dpo b/c i was on two antibotics and wasnt getting any better. the doctor i saw did a blood test and it was negative. He told me he was confident i wasnt pregnant and to take the meds! I said NO ....there is still a chance! Well anyway I'm finally feeling better with all of that.

Now for my symptoms.....all i had was my boobs seemed sore at like 7dpo and for then on. Some days I'd have pain under my arms which was totally new for me.
I also started getting really bad af cramps at 9dpo, and totally thought witch would show up this week.
My cm was ewcm, and my cp was low, soft, and closed. Just like it is when af is due, except it was closed. I TOTALLY thought i was out!.....the only thing different is my temps seemed alil higher and i wasnt spotting. I usually start spotting at 9 dpo but I havent had any.

thats about it! Sore boobs, and cramps(bad ones)

Im 13dpo today and took a FRER at 5am with barely any wee(went at 2am) and got a SUPER DARK line! Almost as dark as the control!


----------



## Elliebank

OMG OMG Gab!!!! That's brilliant news, congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keerthy

Congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ktsl123

I have always wanted to post in here!!
I got my BFP December 15th

It was my 4th month trying. This was the first month that I was soooo sure my period was coming. As a matter of fact I was 99% sure. I had no symptoms at all. 2 days after my expected period I was at work thinking that I miscalculated my period day because about 5 times that day I ran to the bathing with some af type cramps that went aways after a few minutes. BUT I did not get my period. So I went to the store to get a preg test just for the hell of it. Because I totally thought that my period was still coming sometime that day. When I got home I took the test and of course it was positive I am now about 5 1/2 weeks with no symptoms. I have taken 10 preg test so far because I still don't believe it!!


----------



## keerthy

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Annaspanna

Hi girls, thought I would share with u...

We have been TTC since May/June so 7th cycle and this month was the first that I wasn't majorly symptom spotting, mainly coz I didn't have any symptoms to spot!

I dont know what made me test, but it was xmas eve about 2 hours before I was due to go out for drinks and something made me think that I should drive and not drink, a bit wierd, i never think that, lol! So I did a digi and it was positive, total shock!! So then did some more and of course two lines!

The only thing I can say I vaguely noticed was a little bit of really white CM everyday which I suppose I thought wasn't really normal for me but didn't think anything of it.

No sore boobs
No dizzyness/sickness
No heartburn/indigestion nothing!

So girls, if u dont notice anything different u might just be lucky, I still dont feel anything now really!

Good luck to u all and tons of :dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Chris77

*bump* :D


----------



## Petzy

bump


----------



## Chris77

*bump* :D


----------



## fairyskyla

Bump


----------



## helen0381

Hi girls,

ive been meaning to put my symptoms on here for a while now. 

didnt really get any until the day :witch: was due, these were,

pinky brown discharge - implantation bleed?
ate a chiip butty and was still starving after eating it
lower backache
sore bb's
felt sick
had to go to the loo so many times at work

I actually waited till the day after the :witch: was due to test!! 

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

:hug:


----------



## keerthy

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: 

havea happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## babymaker2be

Hi there,

Im new on here-have posted a few times but only just started actively TTC. I think I may have ovulated around christmas day/boxing day and since then have been bloated and gassy, (could be too much crimbo food!) and then yesterday noticed that I really didnt fancy drinking coffee, and I usually drink about 3 cups a day. Feel a bit sicky and really tired, my boobs are very slightly sore and also have been really restless the last two nights in bed. Havent been peeing more but did have to go in the early hours the last two nights. Ive only just come off the pill and had a really light period which started on 13th dec and lasted a week and a half. So not sure when to test, maybe around 10th Jan? Anyway this is a great thread and I could spend hours on here symptom spotting! Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## JLS

so here are my symptons (better late than never :blush:):

Up until the day af was due the only symptons I had were:

sensitive teeth
all i wanted to eat was onion rings (dont particularly like them....!)
usually my boobs start hurting from ov to af however they didn't start hurting until about a week later and BOY DO THEY HURT!

the few days after af the golden oldies started kicking in:

feeling sick
tired
waking up quite early
slight nose bleeds

Anyway girls, good luck for ur TTC journey :dust:

xx


----------



## Petzy

Sore boobs all over - both ache and stabbing intermittent - 7 days
Lower abdomen cramping on right side - 16 days
Sore teeth and gums when brushing - since today
Intermittent dizzy and nausea
Spotted one day
Blood test comes back tomorrow but still too early to tell I think


----------



## Petzy

bump


----------



## callyd

My symptoms were
- sore nipples
- sore gums when I brushed
- metallic taste in mouth (only happened once)
- creamy CM
- lower back ache
- cramping the week my :witch: was due but at the beginning of the week, so about 4 days early

I tested the day after I missed my period and had a very strong :bfp:

Lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## angel80

Symptoms, 
Muzzy head, Swollen tummy, cramp in legs and feet, feeling yucky with no get up and go! increased CM, dizzy spells, feeling sick, feeling heavy down below, aching back which u cant get rid off.. needed the loo all the time..
Basically all the early symptons you can get!


----------



## kasey

Can anyone explain what spotting means? I mean, is it only spotting if it is actual spots of blood? I had a v light bleed (only when I wiped) yesterday (day 24 11 dpo) and not sure if I should assume if is the start of AF or cld be implantation bledding.


----------



## Christinabby

hiiii! i'm new to this website. i actually have been looking for the past few days and decided to sign up this morning. but i could sure use some help. i've been feeling sick to my stomach..but i never throw up..my bbs seem to be swollen..i run to the bathroom to pee at least 8-11 times a day..i have been getting dizzy and then afterwards i get a headache..1 week and 5 days after i had sex i started bleeding but it wasn't like a normal period for me it was super light and it started of pinkish then turned a burnt red color...with a normal period i'm usually a heavier flow....could i be pregnant?


----------



## Christinabby

oh i forgot to mention i get tired for no reason at all. i will go to bed about 12 or so and wake up at about 9 or 10...thats alot of sleep and some days i still have to take a nap during the day!!! i have had excessive saliva...and my veins seem like they are starting to show more all over. every now and again i get these sharp pains in my bbs but then they go away..


----------



## Sinead

Just thought I would add my symptoms for you whilst they are still fresh in my mind

up to 9dpo - nothing
9dpo - (NYE) - so tired, was falling asleep at 9.30, dh not impressed
10dpo - just kinda knew, but didn't say anything in case I was wrong
11dpo - really tired, moody, dh trying it on in the bedroom and I didn't want him anywhere near me. He touched my nipple and I screamed!!!!!
12dpo - BFP, still really tired and a little quesy
13dpo - confirmed by a digi :happydance:
The only other symptom I have is waking every morning between 4.30 and 5am (I do fall back asleep)


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Sinead said:


> Just thought I would add my symptoms for you whilst they are still fresh in my mind
> 
> up to 9dpo - nothing
> 9dpo - (NYE) - so tired, was falling asleep at 9.30, dh not impressed
> 10dpo - just kinda knew, but didn't say anything in case I was wrong
> 11dpo - really tired, moody, dh trying it on in the bedroom and I didn't want him anywhere near me. He touched my nipple and I screamed!!!!!
> 12dpo - BFP, still really tired and a little quesy
> 13dpo - confirmed by a digi :happydance:
> The only other symptom I have is waking every morning between 4.30 and 5am (I do fall back asleep)

congratulations sinead - love the new avatar - wishing you a h&h 9 months and sending lots of sticky vibes your way :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## windbloom

Tried setting this up the best way I could, but somehow I still feel its confusing... hopefully this is somewhat helpful to some of you fellow symptom spotters!

:dust: Lots of baby dust, and wishing you all a speedy 2009:bfp:!


:sex:, OPK & CM Schedule

Cycle Day 1 - December 6, 2008
CD 8 - BD PM
CD 9 - BD AM , BD PM x2 (faint positive on OPK)
CD 11 - BD AM (faint positive on OPK) + WATERY CM
CD 13 - BD PM (slightly darker positive on OPK) + EW CM
CD 14 - BD PM x2 (darkest positive result on OPK in late afternoon) + EW CM
CD 15 - BD AM & PM

Symptoms @ X DPO (DPO is approx - Im almost certain some of these are off by a day or two... it got complicated combining my symptoms as I was symptom spotting privately and in my TTC Journal :blush:)

CD 18 - 3 DPO : Stretchy, slightly creamy CM
CD 19 - 4 DPO : Restless sleep, warm temperature (didnt temp though)
CD 20 - warm temperature
CD 21 - 6 DPO : bloated, runny nose, low fever, lots slightly yellow CM, aversion to alcohol (i just couldnt drink it; just the smell made me gag)
CD 22 - 7 DPO : runny nose, warm temperature, headache, lower back ache, sore boobs
CD 23 - 8 DPO : Hot & Cold Flashes, tummy cramps, creamy CM, noticably more wet feeling
CD 24 - 9 DPO : Loss of Appetite, Cramps similar to AF, Twinges, creamy CM, thirsty
CD 25 - 10 DPO : TESTED : :bfn: on Internet Cheapy :Hot Flashes, thirsty, increased appetite, heartburn
CD 26 - 11 DPO : Heartburn, Cramps like AF, Frequent Peeing, Aversion to alcohol (again, just couldnt seem to drink it)
CD 27 - 12 DPO : Sore boobs, cramping, increased appetite
CD 28 - 13 DPO : Sore boobs, cramping, very increased appetite, burning tingly boobs, increased sense of smell
CD 29 - 14 DPO : TESTED : FAINT :bfp: on Internet Cheapy : Vivid dream, sore boobs, CP high, CM is wet and lotiony, very hungry & thirsty, on and off cramps similar to AF
CD 30 - 15 DPO : :bfp: on Internet Cheapy!!!
CD 32 - 17 DPO : :bfp: on Digi! :happydance:


----------



## pinkbow

hey im not sure what to make of this month...im 6dpo and im feeling nothin at all i know its quite early, but the only thing i feel is im soooo hungry but cant seem to get full...:rofl:

however every other month ive been sure ive had so many symtoms, stuffy nose, nausea, tiredness, tugging feeling, sore BBs...

mayb this might be a good thing, not feeling anythin...if that makes sense as this is unusual for me...what do ya's think... lol 

:dust:


----------



## pinkbow

hey im not sure what to make of this month...im 6dpo and im feeling nothin at all i know its quite early, but the only thing i feel is im soooo hungry but cant seem to get full...:rofl:

however every other month ive been sure ive had so many symtoms, stuffy nose, nausea, tiredness, tugging feeling, sore BBs...

mayb this might be a good thing, not feeling anythin...if that makes sense as this is unusual for me... :wacko: what do ya's think... lol 

:dust:


----------



## pinkbow

whoops sorry i think that posted twice lol ... :|


----------



## MommyMichele

CD 29, 13 dpo here. Fuller heavier boobs, heavy feeling in the uterine area, c-section scar is bugging me, nipples are a bit browner, areolas are larger, headaches, lack of CM (normally wet there before AF), odd cramps. Tired more, blew my nose and there was a bit of blood.

AF due basically within 48 hours. Odd feeling, if you know what I mean.


----------



## sarah1989

I am 15dpo today and herer are my symptoms.

- headache last night
AND
Symptoms this past week since about 10dpo:
- sore boobs
- sensitive nipples
- very tired
- restless nights
- animals hanging around me more
- bloated
- gassy
- acne
- off and on nausea
- very moody/crying alot today about everything


----------



## MommyMichele

Now I'm spotting, not a good sign.


----------



## hiitsang

sarah1989 said:


> I am 15dpo today and herer are my symptoms.
> 
> - headache last night
> AND
> Symptoms this past week since about 10dpo:
> - sore boobs
> - sensitive nipples
> - very tired
> - restless nights
> - animals hanging around me more
> - bloated
> - gassy
> - acne
> - off and on nausea
> - very moody/crying alot today about everything

hi, all. new here! :) Need some help/advise
I'm at 14 DPO. I've been feeling these symptoms for the past 2 weeks:
I'm pretty much feeling all of the above symptoms posted by sarah and then some!! 
Bad acne
stomach cramping/feeling weird
sore boobs/under arms
constipation
not hungry at all
VERY emotional/crying a lot
cold symptoms (sore chest, runny nose, feeling under the weather)
restless
waking up from sleep/having dreams and nightmares.

I haven't had AF yet...waiting until this weekend to test. Here's to hoping!! 

Are these symptoms normal signs? I just got off of my birth control 3 months ago. Not sure if these are normal AF symptoms or if I might be pregnant! Any help would be appreciated! *hopes*


----------



## LeaArr

bump!


----------



## shoesnob

seems as if many people has a lot of cm? 

I have a lot of the symptoms, but no CM.


----------



## Carlz

My symptoms came early in week 2. Which were:-
Period type cramps
Sore boobs
Feeling tired and generally crap.
I only found out I was pregnant when I was rushed to hospital.
I just thought I was coming on my period as I was due.
As weeks went by I felt sick in the day and night time.
Sick with the smell of foods 
Sore boobs, Itchy nipples
Fatigue EXTREME FATIGUE
Going to the toilet alot more
Headaches


----------



## babyorchid

Hi ladies, 

I am 100% addicted to this thread!!! I am on CD22, 2-3DPO......my DH and I are using answer OPK to predict and the test line on the strip has been darker than the control line for 3 days!!?? 

I am experiencing a few very unique symptoms, in addition to other normal symptoms and I wonder if I am going crazy? 

O- twinge L sided lower abdomen
1DPO- weird fluttery and tingly feelings in lower abdomen and down to groin (happened only 1 time-lasted 3 seconds)

2DPO- again, that weird fluttery tingly feeling in my lower belly!? Now I know for sure that i didn't dream this feeling up- I'VE NEVER HAD THIS WEIRD FLUTTERY TINGLY FEELING BEFORE!!!???

Also, been just having the butterflies in my tummy for some reason????! 


Today, I am crampy and sure as heck gassy :blush:

I was convinced the 2nd time I got that fluttery feeling that I was just sure we conceived/fertilization of egg or something! 

Any others have these feelings? Please share!!! This 2ww is killing me!


----------



## babyorchid

oh, wanted to also say..........

No sore boobs for me---never have had them though. Even on normal periods, just never ever get the sore boobs.


----------



## babyorchid

The fluttery tingly feeling is DEFINITELY NOT GAS- it is just entirely different- I've never had this feeling!


----------



## babyorchid

i keep forgetting to post all symptoms in 1 post :blush:

also having headache last night, this morn and now.
sniffly nose- past 3 days. Stuffed nose this morn.
very tired, crashing at 9pm. 
random run to the bathroom diarrhea this morning
mild crampy feeling in belly

Any replies ladies- sorry I put my message into various replies on this thread! 

Thanks and babydust! Will keep you all posted on any updates! :coffee:


----------



## hiitsang

hiitsang said:


> sarah1989 said:
> 
> 
> I am 15dpo today and herer are my symptoms.
> 
> - headache last night
> AND
> Symptoms this past week since about 10dpo:
> - sore boobs
> - sensitive nipples
> - very tired
> - restless nights
> - animals hanging around me more
> - bloated
> - gassy
> - acne
> - off and on nausea
> - very moody/crying alot today about everything
> 
> hi, all. new here! :) Need some help/advise
> I'm at 14 DPO. I've been feeling these symptoms for the past 2 weeks:
> I'm pretty much feeling all of the above symptoms posted by sarah and then some!!
> Bad acne
> stomach cramping/feeling weird/butterflies in tummy
> sore boobs/under arms/itchy nipples
> constipation
> not hungry at all
> VERY emotional/crying a lot
> cold symptoms (sore chest, runny nose, feeling under the weather)
> restless/waking up earlier than supposed to
> waking up from sleep/having dreams and nightmares.
> 
> I haven't had AF yet...waiting until this weekend to test. Here's to hoping!!
> 
> Are these symptoms normal signs? I just got off of my birth control 3 months ago. Not sure if these are normal AF symptoms or if I might be pregnant! Any help would be appreciated! *hopes*Click to expand...

I'd just like to add AF was supposed to be here today. She hasn't shown up yet...but I have a lot of "wetness" and some white/milky cm. I feel like she's coming any min, but she hasn't shown up yet :/

NERVOUS!!!:cry:


----------



## babyorchid

Hi Hiitsang,

I have had the weird feeling too.....the butterflies in stomach and even a tingly odd feeling in my lower belly that is just different- I KNOW my body!

Go ahead and take HPT, what are you waiting for- you are 14DPO! Maybe you'll get a :bfp: Even a faint pink line will indicate HCG! 

I think maybe i calculated my O wrong......i am on CD22- am getting a dark test line on my OPKs! What the heck? 

What did your butterflies in the tummy feel like? Did you know they were different than gas too? 

any advice for me? How early were your symptoms? 

Babydust to you!:hugs:


----------



## hiitsang

I'm scared to take one!! haha I don't want it to be negative. But, you never know unless you test, right?!?

They just felt...like butterflies! Like I was nervous! My symptoms started, literally, at 2 DPO. I felt really anxious/cried all the time...then came the stomach cramping and not being able to sleep. Now my boobs are a little sore and itch! haha I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning to take a test. We shall see!!

GOOD LUCK TO YOU, as well!! :hugs:


----------



## hiitsang

PS: I'm really hoping this isn't just a bad case of PMS! haha


----------



## babyorchid

I don't know how you wait hiitsang :) How awesome- I am sure it's not coincidental!!!!! 

that is so awesome that you have had symptoms since 2dpo, b/c I have feel like i've had symptoms too- i am just very aware- not making them up :) 

did you use an opk? have you ever heard of LH surge lasting for 3-4 days? I thought maybe the test line was a very apparent HCG?

Keep us posted Hiitsang! :happydance:


----------



## babyorchid

still so much fun to Obsess!!! I hope :witch: doesn't come for you!


----------



## babyorchid

I don't think you'd get the itchy boobs if it was AF


----------



## hiitsang

babyorchid said:


> still so much fun to Obsess!!! I hope :witch: doesn't come for you!

me too, darlin!! haha

GOOD LUCK and I'm sending many happy thoughts your way!
:hug:


----------



## amanda_Jleigh

Hi i am new and think i am going mad bd on sunday and on monday kept gettin twinges / stabbing pains in left abdominal, and today just feel strange, early tonight had like tugging from inside on my belly button, am i dreaming, first month we have tried


----------



## Blondie

I only really started noticing things about a week ago - so about 8/9dpo. First obvious sign was when I put on a top for work and realised by BBs had pretty much doubled in size overnight.

other symptoms over last week have included, 
strange taste in mouth occasionally, 
falling asleep on the sofa about 8/9pm, 
headaches,
the temp on my a/c in my office has gradually decreased over last week from about 28degrees to 20degrees,
really greasy skin and spots,
greasy hair,
last night before I :bfp: I had a really restless night and had really achey legs


----------



## bird24

anyone else?


----------



## LeaArr

I will add mine,

- metallic taste
- hips hurting/groin muscles hurting


That's it, that's all. :D


----------



## Parkep

ive felt pregnant since about monday,
my list lol
a feeling in my abdomen like i did 200 crunches just in that area lol
light headedness 
migranes 
tired (could sleep for days) but when i do i dont have a very restfull one
i didnt even know this was a symptom till recently but restless legs
feeling hungry always but qweezy at the same time
i am due for my AF on wed when is the earliest i should test??
Thanks ladys


----------



## stargazer

Well i got by BFP yesterday @ 12dpo! Haven't announced it properly though yet, want a digi to confirm it for me first 2mw!!

Here were my syptoms -

-really spotty @ 5/6dpo
-vivid dreams @ around the same time
-creamy/ewcm @ 9dpo
-restless nights
-12dpo had bleeding gums and weird taste in mouth
-13dpo (today) a dull ache in lower abdomen

And this month I just had a 'feeling'!


----------



## bird24

my symptoms

- hips hurting/groin muscles hurting
- boobs started hurting inside but nothing major
- feeling wet all the time
- cp was tightly closed and high still
- dizzy when stood up too quickly
- light af cramps on and off

got my BFP today!!!!


----------



## Parkep

CONGRATS stargazer and bird!!!! 
Im so happy for you hope to be in the same 
boat :)


----------



## Petzy

bump


----------



## babyorchid

bump


----------



## ambam

I will list all the info I can. Hopefully this helps someone as you have all helped me!

=======================================================

My period usually comes on the 18th (ie. Oct. 18, 2008 / Nov. 18, 2008) but it was 4 days late due to stress so it did not start until Dec. 22, 2008 which threw off my whole cycle but I thought I would try to conceive anyway.

I usually have a 31 day cycle but due to :witch: coming late it threw me into the 34 day cycle and when I charted my ovulation days it ranged from Jan. 1, 2009 to Jan. 8, 2009. 

Being that I am not an expert at this and just started charting maybe you ladies can take the information that I have provided below and make some sense out of it to help out this poor confused soul :dohh:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

:witch: began on: December 22, 2008

:witch: ended on: December 26, 2008

:sex: on : Dec. 27, 2008 / Jan. 1 + 2, 2009

:sick: with the flu on: Jan. 3, 2009

Tested LH Surge: Jan. 3, 2009 (Dark Line - Definitely Ovulating)

:sex: on : Jan. 4, 2009 / Jan. 7, 2009

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Symptoms Began:

--------------------------------------------------------------------

6-8 DPO: Peeing a lot! (5-8 x's a day/night), nausea, fatigue, increased appetite (eating every 3-4 hours + snacking throught the day), boobs were not sore at all (usually they would start to hurt a lot a week before :witch: was to come but NOTHING!), dull headaches, increase in CM very stretchy + white + thick and dry mouth.

Charted BBT: Jan. 17, 2009 / 98.42 Temp

Charted BBT: Jan. 18, 2009 / 98.37 Temp

Charted BBT: Jan. 19, 2009 / 98.29 Temp

Took HPT: Jan. 19, 2009 - :bfn: :shrug:

9-12 DPOeeing a lot! (5-8 x's a day/night), nausea, fatigue, shortness of breath even when I walk for a few mins I have to use breathing excercises so I won't pass out, no energy, tummy feels heavy as if something is pulling and I get dull aches in my stomach nothing like :witch: is coming more like I did situps, Extreme hungry (eating every 1-2 hours + snacking throught the day / NOTHING SATISFIES MY HUNGER) - Craving chicken + hot sauce / spicy + salty foods and I am a newly vegetarian, nipples a little sore but nothing major and nipples including areola starting to darken slightly, dull headaches throughout the day even if I snack all day, Dry CM only when I insert my finger to check then I notice the white creamy + thick CM sometimes even stretchy like CM (Sorry TMI), Extreme dry mouth [no metallic taste] but certain things like tea, beets and orange juice do not taste the same, starting to feel like I am getting the flu (sore throat, stiff neck, feeling very warm and feverish, eyes burn when I close them).

Charted BBT: Jan. 20, 2009 / 98.41 Temp

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Well that is it for now ladies...

I am not sure what to think at this point each one of us are so unique and I have heard stories of people not testing positive until they were 3mo. preggers which is rare. But I definitely have not felt like this before and my tale-tell sign is the fact that my breasts are not killing me and I do not have severe cramps which I ALWAYS get 3-5 days before :witch: comes to visit!

I am not sure if my period is going to start Jan. 22 / Jan. 25 due to :witch: coming late in Dec. Any advice will help and I listed everything I could think of to the best of my ability for all of you Expert symptom spotters.

Thank you for reading my long + drawn out post. I appreciate any feedback!

:dust: to all ttc and for those wtc!

God Bless* :hug:


- Amber


----------



## ambam

I forgot to mention I am slightly bloated and tummy is a little sore as if it is stretching and I have MAJOR wind/gas etc. from both ends and my left shoulder feels as if it is falling asleep or not getting enough blood circulation and I have heartburn and lots of saliva when I do not have the dry mouth!


----------



## tinkerbell82

your symptoms sound promising! good luck when you test. xx

congratulations to those of you who got your BFP's! hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. xx

3dpo.. nausea on and off all day
4dpo.. metallic taste in mouth
5dpo - now.. really tired, very vivid dreams, had a dull pressure in my lower abdomen,it kind of ached and could feel twinges and slight pulls, felt like i was getting a bladder infection i went to see my doc and he tested my urine and said there was a very faint sign of bladder infection due to to much :sex: lol he gave me antibiotics which is save whilst ttc,have had slightly sore boobs down the sides also with shooting pains behind my nips. today im 10dpo and i have had for the last 2 days a belly ache, also pains in my groin (only on my left hand side, its still there faintly) twinges and pulls that im very aware of, this morning i started to burn up real quick and felt extremely nauseated had to run to the toilet but nothing..then it started to ease off, thats exactly what happened to me when i was pregnant with my daughter. i can honestly say i 'feel' pregnant. i feel so odd, my belly is all over the place, and i never feel different like this. i am due for af sunday so im gonna wait till then to test, may give in before that knowing me!! will keep u all posted. good luck everyone!!! obviously not going to get my hopes up too much but i think this is it.. we'l see soon enough!! xXx:hug:


----------



## vickielm

Hi all,

I never knew i was preggers and have not got a regular cycle so i was unsure when i ovulated. (Wierd i know). THe symptoms which i did notice very early on but never knew that they were because i was preggers were:
Very sore lower acheing back when i stood for short periods of time - even with flat shoes on
Constant head aches
Very big tender spots that cannot squeeze!!
Feeling nausia
constant pulling in lower stomach (must have been uterus expanding looking back)

Unfortunatly mypregnancy with my twins never progressed passed 6 weeks (that is what they measured at the scans - 3 scans ,each a week apart. The symptoms started disappearing afer second scan but babies from what i can work out were supposed to be 10 weeks at the first scan. Had D+C on 12th Jan, bleeding just stopping so b/f is in luck for the rest of the month!!

Vik


----------



## moonlady12

irregular cycle so dont know when ovulated now on day 22 cycle goes from 24 to 28 days,have sore boobs which normally disappear after ovulation but still present,tired and heavyish white cm hoping good signs 

:hug: to all ttc


----------



## KrissyG

ambam said:


> I will list all the info I can. Hopefully this helps someone as you have all helped me!
> 
> =======================================================
> 
> My period usually comes on the 18th (ie. Oct. 18, 2008 / Nov. 18, 2008) but it was 4 days late due to stress so it did not start until Dec. 22, 2008 which threw off my whole cycle but I thought I would try to conceive anyway.
> 
> I usually have a 31 day cycle but due to :witch: coming late it threw me into the 34 day cycle and when I charted my ovulation days it ranged from Jan. 1, 2009 to Jan. 8, 2009.
> 
> Being that I am not an expert at this and just started charting maybe you ladies can take the information that I have provided below and make some sense out of it to help out this poor confused soul :dohh:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> :witch: began on: December 22, 2008
> 
> :witch: ended on: December 26, 2008
> 
> :sex: on : Dec. 27, 2008 / Jan. 1 + 2, 2009
> 
> :sick: with the flu on: Jan. 3, 2009
> 
> Tested LH Surge: Jan. 3, 2009 (Dark Line - Definitely Ovulating)
> 
> :sex: on : Jan. 4, 2009 / Jan. 7, 2009
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Symptoms Began:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 6-8 DPO: Peeing a lot! (5-8 x's a day/night), nausea, fatigue, increased appetite (eating every 3-4 hours + snacking throught the day), boobs were not sore at all (usually they would start to hurt a lot a week before :witch: was to come but NOTHING!), dull headaches, increase in CM very stretchy + white + thick and dry mouth.
> 
> Charted BBT: Jan. 17, 2009 / 98.42 Temp
> 
> Charted BBT: Jan. 18, 2009 / 98.37 Temp
> 
> Charted BBT: Jan. 19, 2009 / 98.29 Temp
> 
> Took HPT: Jan. 19, 2009 - :bfn: :shrug:
> 
> 9-12 DPOeeing a lot! (5-8 x's a day/night), nausea, fatigue, shortness of breath even when I walk for a few mins I have to use breathing excercises so I won't pass out, no energy, tummy feels heavy as if something is pulling and I get dull aches in my stomach nothing like :witch: is coming more like I did situps, Extreme hungry (eating every 1-2 hours + snacking throught the day / NOTHING SATISFIES MY HUNGER) - Craving chicken + hot sauce / spicy + salty foods and I am a newly vegetarian, nipples a little sore but nothing major and nipples including areola starting to darken slightly, dull headaches throughout the day even if I snack all day, Dry CM only when I insert my finger to check then I notice the white creamy + thick CM sometimes even stretchy like CM (Sorry TMI), Extreme dry mouth [no metallic taste] but certain things like tea, beets and orange juice do not taste the same, starting to feel like I am getting the flu (sore throat, stiff neck, feeling very warm and feverish, eyes burn when I close them).
> 
> Charted BBT: Jan. 20, 2009 / 98.41 Temp
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Well that is it for now ladies...
> 
> I am not sure what to think at this point each one of us are so unique and I have heard stories of people not testing positive until they were 3mo. preggers which is rare. But I definitely have not felt like this before and my tale-tell sign is the fact that my breasts are not killing me and I do not have severe cramps which I ALWAYS get 3-5 days before :witch: comes to visit!
> 
> I am not sure if my period is going to start Jan. 22 / Jan. 25 due to :witch: coming late in Dec. Any advice will help and I listed everything I could think of to the best of my ability for all of you Expert symptom spotters.
> 
> Thank you for reading my long + drawn out post. I appreciate any feedback!
> 
> :dust: to all ttc and for those wtc!
> 
> God Bless* :hug:
> 
> 
> - Amber

OK temps look good hun, stopping high.
BD'ing at the right time.
So you took a test on Jan 19th and that would make you 16dpo, as long as the OPK was right. BFN though.....hmmmm.
I'd leave until Sunday and do an Early Preg Test if your temps stay high and no AF.


----------



## Cracker

Got my first :bfp: 2 days ago, digi confirmed yesterday :happydance:
Thought I'd update my symptoms for people to see.....

This was my first month of acupuncture, I passed a small clot the day after my first acu. session at the end of my period, also had a massive temp rise after ovulation this month. Use pre-seed and got busy last thing at night and then didn't move!!!

4dpo REALLy sharp shooting pains through my lower stomach and againat 6dpo.

Had a few minor symptoms, bit of dizziness but relaly started at about 11dpo, started getting very tired in the evenings, [email protected]@bs started feeling fuller, heavier and more tender and I have NEVER had sore [email protected]@bs!!
12dpo some brown cm when I wiped, thought it was af but nothing the next morning. Felt really thirsty and also back ache...

That was about it!! Good luck to everyone, hope you all get your :bfp: soon


----------



## moomoo

Bumpety bump xx


----------



## Petzy

bumpety bumperoo


----------



## kezziek

Hi girls am a newbie to babyandbump but have been reading all these symptom spotters for ages and found them really helpful so wanted to post mine now that i have my :bfp:

None of my symptoms were major slap you in the face kind, more minor and noticable just cos i was looking for them intently.

1-7dpo: tender breasts just around the nipple area- not as bad as they usually are before af, just nipples were erect more and noticable and sensitive, had to prod boobs for them to hurt
Also had zingy sharp shooting sensations in them from time to time during the first week which wasn't something i'd had before
TMI but quite creamy CM- looked quite fertile at times even though i knew i wasn't
1-4dpo: ovulation type pains and aches in the right or left side
8-14dpo: strange stabby pains in and around uterus area, made me stop and say ouch out loud a few times
very bloated, absolutely horrendous wind- yuck, huge massive spots on face and breakout on chest, achy and crampy like af is coming at times- although cramps feel milder at times and just different
Very restless sleep, have woken early at the same time each morning and cant get back to sleep, spend parts of the day feeling strangely energetic and other times particulary late afternoon early evening feel achy- almost flu like and exhausted.
12-15dpo- hungry every couple of hours feel a little sick when stomach is empty, boobs becoming more tender, some blue veins more noticeable such as in inner wrist area

12-14dpo tested positive with an opk cos i had to pee on something
thought it was strange to get a positive opk this late in my cycle and had read that they can sometimes detect pregnancy hormone hcg too so this got my hopes up big time

14dpo fmu. did frer could see a faint line ermerging, grabbed a superdrugs own make and did it too and a really strong :bfp:came up 

15dpo confirmed with a clearblue digital conception test :bfp: 1-2 weeks :happydance:

very very scared and shocked and in disbelief still...still havn't told anyone...have written a card for my hubbie to read this morning with love from me and jellybean in it. 

I don't know if it made any difference but the thing i did different this month to other months was took evening primrose oil from af to ov and also i carried on with the opks and found i ovulated much later in my 30 day cycle then i thought- it was about day 16/17. Previous months i think i had given up too early and thought i wasnt ovulating cos i never got a positive opk. Also i didnt jump on my poor hubbie every night but just did it a few times around predicted fertile time to save his sperm and make it more special and less routine.

sorry for long rambling post. :hug: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

kezziek said:


> 8-14dpo: strange stabby pains in and around uterus area, made me stop and say ouch out loud a few times
> very bloated, absolutely horrendous wind- yuck, huge massive spots on face and breakout on chest, achy and crampy like af is coming at times- although cramps feel milder at times and just different
> Very restless sleep, have woken early at the same time each morning and cant get back to sleep, spend parts of the day feeling strangely energetic and other times particulary late afternoon early evening feel achy- almost flu like and exhausted.

I am 12 DPO and I feel exactly that way... Plus, I get really bad nausea in the middle of the night. Dizzy, could not eat much today...
Also, every time I drink a bit of water, I feel like I need to run to the loo... 


Unfortunately so far all I could get were BFNs... :(


----------



## shoesnob

OK, I am 2 days late. I do not feel pg at all...

I have had vivid dreams 
blood taste in my mouth occasionally
mild VERY mild cramping
thats it

I got a :bfp: today


----------



## Petzy

bump


----------



## shoesnob

Petzy said:


> bump

are there any symptoms that you are having that are not listed?

I didn't have that many symptoms at all and I got a :bfp:


----------



## Dawnie

Just keeping this near the top! I always like to check it out in my TWW.


----------



## heavenly

shoesnob said:


> Petzy said:
> 
> 
> bump
> 
> I didn't have that many symptoms at all and I got a :bfp:Click to expand...

That always gives me hope. :witch: is due on 31 Jan but have had no symptoms yet, which always depresses me!


----------



## moomoo

Bumparoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :D


----------



## msmith

bump bump bump


----------



## Heidi

Quick question girls, how is having 'vivid dreams' a sign? x


----------



## KazNic

Here goes....
I had bad af cramping for 2 days before :witch: was due then stopped, :witch: date came and went and i felt fine! Oooo dh has just reminded me I was complaining of a bad back on the day I was due to start.
No spotting, no real change in cm, although now just small amounts of clear sticky stuff :blush:

Good luck to all - I never thought it would happen to me. Have faith :hug:
p.s pray mine little bean sticks!!


----------



## msangie11

The only symptoms I had in my during my 2WW was cramping pains on and off all day at 8 DPO but no spotting. Felt nothing at all after that but got my BFP at 11DPO. Yesterday was 13 DPO and I was very tired, slept late, got up and did some housework and then went back to bed at 2pm to rest.
I also have been experiencing feeling light headed yesterday and today and also feel quite tired today too.


----------



## hopeful09

Excellent thanks for your info girls its helps us other ladies in the 2WW


----------



## Heidi

Heidi said:


> Quick question girls, how is having 'vivid dreams' a sign? x

anyone? :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Heidi said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> Quick question girls, how is having 'vivid dreams' a sign? x
> 
> anyone? :blush:Click to expand...

I dunno....maybe it has something to do with hormones? :shrug:


----------



## FingersX'd

Waiting to confirm my IC's with a digi but my symptoms are/were:

sore bbs CD6 til present
chapped dry lips
Very mild cramps through the last week, so mild I dont even really remember them but have :witch: type cramps today (need a digi before I go crazy)
er....extra mucus!!! My nose is definitely 'snottier' but I dont need to blow it, and I have a phlegmy throat which is gross I know, but I am sure it is a symptom for me.

Thats it, nothing else - it was mainly the sore boobs and the raised temps that made me test. I thought I was 15DPO but I had some early confusion with my temps so could be 12DPO...

Will confirm that these are in fact PG symptoms when the snow stops and I can get a digi! Pleeeeease keep fingers crossed for me :happydance:

Edited: Got my digi - I'm PREGNANT!!!


----------



## shoesnob

I had very vivid dreams, and I don't know why maybe I'll have to google that one.


----------



## shoesnob

here is what found



> Why it happens
> 
> If your dreams seem crazier than usual &#8212; filled with images of sex, talking animals, and huge, towering buildings, perhaps &#8212; you can blame the progesterone surging through your veins and your excitement and apprehension about pregnancy and motherhood. "Dreams reflect your emotional reality," says Mary O'Malley, a sleep consultant at Norwalk Hospital in Connecticut. "Pregnancy brings up positive and negative feelings that you'll digest through your dreams."
> 
> Here's another reason your dreamlife has shifted into high gear: If you're waking up during the night to pee, ease a leg cramp, or shift to a more comfortable position, you're more likely to interrupt a dream-filled cycle of REM sleep.
> What you can do about it
> 
> Enjoy your frenetic, technicolor dreamworld! If you want, record your dreams and what you think they mean in a dream journal. Share your nocturnal adventures with your spouse, and while you're at it, find out what expectant father dreams he's having, too.
> 
> Want to compare your own dream analysis with a professional's opinion? Dream expert Patricia Garfield offers her interpretations of dreams that you might be having during your first trimester, second trimester, third trimester, and final weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## readyforbaby

bumparoo


----------



## TogosGirl

Hi all, im new to all this and just wanted to ask for some advice. Recently I have been suffering from some crazy symptoms and they are ones ive never had before

They are:

Really REALLY sore boobs, much sorer than before AF and they are really heavy with blue veins on them, they are bigger as well.
I have been sooooo tired, sometimes sleeping 12-14 hours a day
I had a white CM which ive never had before, gone now but had it for a week
Also bloating in the belly which looks like ive put weight on but scales say i havent ... weird
Crazy mood swings, CRAZY mood swings.
Had a period of about 2 weeks of feeling sick, dizzy, lightheaded, i still have it now but not anything like as bad
I had shooting pains in my belly
Bleeding gums, but could be down to new toothbrush 
Starving for food but when eat I only have a few mouthfulls then feel full, then hungry an hour later.

All of these have been over a period of about 4 weeks, did a test but negative but i did it 10 days before I think my AF is due.

I dont know anything about pregnancy or if these are even symptoms, what should I do??? Please someone help


----------



## Heidi

shoesnob said:


> here is what found
> 
> 
> 
> Why it happens
> 
> If your dreams seem crazier than usual  filled with images of sex, talking animals, and huge, towering buildings, perhaps  you can blame the progesterone surging through your veins and your excitement and apprehension about pregnancy and motherhood. "Dreams reflect your emotional reality," says Mary O'Malley, a sleep consultant at Norwalk Hospital in Connecticut. "Pregnancy brings up positive and negative feelings that you'll digest through your dreams."
> 
> Here's another reason your dreamlife has shifted into high gear: If you're waking up during the night to pee, ease a leg cramp, or shift to a more comfortable position, you're more likely to interrupt a dream-filled cycle of REM sleep.
> What you can do about it
> 
> Enjoy your frenetic, technicolor dreamworld! If you want, record your dreams and what you think they mean in a dream journal. Share your nocturnal adventures with your spouse, and while you're at it, find out what expectant father dreams he's having, too.
> 
> Want to compare your own dream analysis with a professional's opinion? Dream expert Patricia Garfield offers her interpretations of dreams that you might be having during your first trimester, second trimester, third trimester, and final weeks of pregnancy.Click to expand...

Thanks for that!! I had an odd dream last night that i got my BFP but i kept saying dont get your hopes up to my oh because the middle of the line was missing lol


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi Togos, 
Those certainly sound like pregnancy symptoms. You should wait until your period is due and test again, as your hormone levels may not _yet _be indicative of pregnancy. Good luck and let us know what happens! :)


----------



## TogosGirl

readyforbaby said:


> Hi Togos,
> Those certainly sound like pregnancy symptoms. You should wait until your period is due and test again, as your hormone levels may not _yet _be indicative of pregnancy. Good luck and let us know what happens! :)

Thanks, yeh i guess I was just over eager to test, im due on monday so ill test then ill let you know what happens ...... this is soooo emotional :cry:

Thanks again


----------



## keerthy

I have been dying to post on this thread! 
I got my :bfp: with IC today..... yet to confirm with a better one! 

Here are my symptoms: 

* Ovulation to 8DPO - Nothing
* 8 DPO to present - toooo tireddd n sleepy! 
* yellowish white discharge - may be coz of Pregnacare conception prenatals! and B-50 which I started this cycle! 
* emotional - cried watching a movie! crazeee.... I laugh at such scenes! 
* bloody nose 
* AF type cramps - but different, dull aches and pulls in low abdomen
* Unable to brush - gagging while brushing my molars n tongue !!!sorry TMI!!!!
* Hungry - every 2 hours (Approx) 
* Ohh ya... major one - SORE TENDER BREASTS - started after ovulation but kept getting worse! This month nipples were horribly painful, large and hard!!!!! had to remove my bra at night!!!!! they woke me up from sleep 
* This is something I never told anyone 'coz it sounds so stupid! I had a dream..... my mom was with me... she was bathing my sonand apparently he peed on my mom!!! and I was laughing - the same day I got a faint line on my IC!!! so You never know! This one made me test actually!!!! 
* Waking up during the night to pee....... 
* dry patchy skin on my cheek 
* marks on my face
* face broke out too..... not usual for me! 
Thats it I remember now.... will post if I remember anything later! 

Today my shoulders ache.... when I am doing the dishes etc... may be coz my breasts are heavy !!!! 

Good Luck to everyone .....

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TogosGirl

keerthy said:


> I have been dying to post on this thread!
> I got my :bfp: with IC today..... yet to confirm with a better one!
> 
> Here are my symptoms:
> 
> * Ovulation to 8DPO - Nothing
> * 8 DPO to present - toooo tireddd n sleepy!
> * yellowish white discharge - may be coz of Pregnacare conception prenatals! and B-50 which I started this cycle!
> * emotional - cried watching a movie! crazeee.... I laugh at such scenes!
> * bloody nose
> * AF type cramps - but different, dull aches and pulls in low abdomen
> * Unable to brush - gagging while brushing my molars n tongue !!!sorry TMI!!!!
> * Hungry - every 2 hours (Approx)
> * Ohh ya... major one - SORE TENDER BREASTS - started after ovulation but kept getting worse! This month nipples were horribly painful, large and hard!!!!! had to remove my bra at night!!!!! they woke me up from sleep
> * This is something I never told anyone 'coz it sounds so stupid! I had a dream..... my mom was with me... she was bathing my sonand apparently he peed on my mom!!! and I was laughing - the same day I got a faint line on my IC!!! so You never know! This one made me test actually!!!!
> * Waking up during the night to pee.......
> * dry patchy skin on my cheek
> * marks on my face
> * face broke out too..... not usual for me!
> Thats it I remember now.... will post if I remember anything later!
> 
> Today my shoulders ache.... when I am doing the dishes etc... may be coz my breasts are heavy !!!!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone .....
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

These are alot like the symptoms im getting at the moment which i posted on the previous page :O ... especially the sore breasts!!!! ...... Good luck i really hope you have your wish :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jo_79

i suppose i can add mine now!! 

few spots
really tired
increase cm
really bad heartburn
majorly sore boobs
headaches
cold symptoms
weird dreams - more weird than i usually have lol

cant think of any more at the moment, had them all from about 6dpo


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh I can add mine too! Had all the usual, sore boobs, tired etc, but this month my boobs have got soooo sore that I have to hold them when I walk down the stairs, I'm usualy an A cup...so they aint big enough to move as I walk :rofl:

Tiredness has been much more noticeable, last 2 days I've had afternoon naps for 1-2 hours, and then gone to bed again at 10pm, I'm usually up till well gone midnight, and wide awake!

Nausia/gassy.. kinda feel like a big lump in my throat like I need to burp rreally badly, but when I burp it doesn't go.. it's making me feel really sick.

Kinda OV pains over the last week or so, and a strage discomfort really low in my uterus area, with the occasional 'shooting' discomfort and pulling sensations in my tummy.

Strangely... a tingly nose all day today which kept moving to my cheeks, felt really weird!

loads of extra saliva, my mouth is watering constantly.

Appetite has vanished completely.

dizzyness and lightheaded now and again.

And of course peeing for england!!!!

I think thats about it lol oh, spots too.. I usually only get them around ov time, oh and really dark opk's and saliva ferning like crazy on the microscope!

1 more thing... I've been REALLY horny too, I usually have no sex drive at all! :rofl:


----------



## FingersX'd

Congrats girls!!:happydance:


----------



## baby.love

For all you lovely ladies in TTC here are my symptoms

I cannot work out DPO as we were not charting/using OPK's etc as we wanted to leave it upto fate, But this is what i had

Mild headaches
Backache
Mild cramps
Stuffy nose
Mega tired
More hungry than normal in the morning
Increased CM for a few days

I had honestly got the mind set that we hadnt done it again as after 11 cycles it was seeming unlikely....

HUGE amounts of luck and :dust: to you all, i hope you all get your well deserved :bfp: soon xxxxx


----------



## Sunshine80

Ju_bubbs, 

Reading your symptoms is the exact way I feel up until today. 

I'm currently 13 days late, have my fingers crossed....sent some baby dust my way!!!


----------



## Anababe

I can finally add mine here!! :dance:

1-6dpo - Nothing
6dpo - Noticed slight pinkish bleeding whilst checking cervix in the evening
7dpo - Still spotting this morning but only lasted until mid afternoon then i had a bath and it had completely gone. Started getting a little gassy and was constipated blush: tmi), i was really tired and feeling dizzy when standing up too quickly, couldnt face my tea and was getting a few mild twinges in my right side.
8dpo - Still gassy, constipated, exhausted, decreased appitite, noticed waves of nausea coming on and off, backache
9dpo - Nausea on and off, backache, dizziness even when walking around, feeling weak i was struggling to carry my little boy around for too long. Increased CM, very creamy/watery and white. Had a +OPK in the morning and a very very very faint BFP on HPT in the evening
10dpo - BFP with FMU, still faint but def there. Gassy, tired, cervix very high and closed, started going toilet more often through the night
11dpo (today) - BFP with FMU. Boobs starting to get quite painful around the sides, other than that not many symptoms today.. upto now anyway..

:yipee::happydance::bfp::happydance::yipee:​


----------



## helz81

Thanks Anababe, Im 5dpo and Im experiencing thick creamy cm, sore boobs with noticeable veins around nipples, headaches on and off, constipation, wind, and a dull ache really low down,like just above pubes. Its so low it feels like its in the tops of my thighs too.

Trying not to think its my month as I had these symptoms minus the constipation last month and it came to nothing.


----------



## Sparklebaby

i think its way too early for this but how many DPO did the peeing for englad start for you guys? im only 3-4dpo and yesterday and today I been peein like a goddun and i dont feel i have up'd my liquid intake or anything special to warrent so much peeing. not even a dribble either. its the feeling like if u went out on a bender and then u go for a pee, and then it feels like every sip you take you pee a pint. hope this makes sense?
any advice would be gratefully received


----------



## KittyVentura

I can't do accurate DPOs with this as I missed a few OPKs and so missed my LH surge and have no idea when I Ov'd!

I got my :bfp: today at roughly 8DPO (worked out based on my latest possible Ov).

I've had sore nipples and very thick tacky white CM (as in visable on pants) since roughly 3DPO. My nipples getting so sore that I've been crying at times... they're worse with a hint of cold. 
Very very sleepy since roughly 5DPO 
Nausea since roughly 5DPO
Very very very gassy since roughly 4 DPO


----------



## Sparklebaby

KittyVentura said:


> I can't do accurate DPOs with this as I missed a few OPKs and so missed my LH surge and have no idea when I Ov'd!
> 
> I got my :bfp: today at roughly 8DPO (worked out based on my latest possible Ov).
> 
> I've had sore nipples and very thick tacky white CM (as in visable on pants) since roughly 3DPO. My nipples getting so sore that I've been crying at times... they're worse with a hint of cold.
> Very very sleepy since roughly 5DPO
> Nausea since roughly 5DPO
> Very very very gassy since roughly 4 DPO

congrats xxxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulation kitty.
well im 5dpo ive had slight niggly pains on my right side which come and go every time the come i say a little prayer hoping its implantation and hoping it sticks.
with my daughter i had implantation with my son i didnt have anything


----------



## Happy hippy

Great thread!!

TTC for a while now, loads of BDing around the magic moment so keeping most things crossed. I've got:-

Really sore boobs
A mad craving for fish (usually can't stand fish)
Constipation
Tired
About 7DPO so need to wait a few days before the increasingly addictive POAS!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

KittyVentura said:


> I can't do accurate DPOs with this as I missed a few OPKs and so missed my LH surge and have no idea when I Ov'd!
> 
> I got my :bfp: today at roughly 8DPO (worked out based on my latest possible Ov).
> 
> I've had sore nipples and very thick tacky white CM (as in visable on pants) since roughly 3DPO. My nipples getting so sore that I've been crying at times... they're worse with a hint of cold.
> Very very sleepy since roughly 5DPO
> Nausea since roughly 5DPO
> Very very very gassy since roughly 4 DPO


Congrats! Hope u have a nice uneventful pregnancy :)


----------



## helz81

8dpo and despite a :bfn:on a cheapy Im trying to stay positive.
All same symptoms still there. Its the constipation thats making me hopeful as I drink tonnes of water so I never get bunged up,I poo everyday usually!!! So this is different! And im sure constipation isn't classed as a pms symptom?


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I am relatively new.Am TTC#1 and it is my first cycle. I was symptom spotting from DPO2 but am DPO7 now and don't feel anything. I just have a dull ache in my lower pelvis but that could be anything.

Wishing everyone a :bfp:


----------



## obeez

helz81 said:


> 8dpo and despite a :bfn:on a cheapy Im trying to stay positive.
> All same symptoms still there. Its the constipation thats making me hopeful as I drink tonnes of water so I never get bunged up,I poo everyday usually!!! So this is different! And im sure constipation isn't classed as a pms symptom?

Helz, I was massively constipated this month, more so than normal and I am getting faint lines, not ready to announce as a :bfp: yet though...Good luck :hug:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I hadnt pooped for 4 days but finally manage to release this morning...not a pleasant site :rofl: sorry ladies if you're eating!!!

*chuckles to oneself* :lol:


----------



## Laura H

I'm 4DPO today...very tired, quite achey in lower back/hips & thighs, and a tender left boob. Feel a little different but don't want to count my chickens! LOL! Is 4DPO a little early for all this?? xxx


----------



## Vestirse

Well, as I am finally convinced I am pregnant and probably staying that way due to very good hCG readings, I thought I'd post my symptoms.

I'm pretty sure mini V implanted on 7dpo as I have a dip there.

I am 18dpo today.

At *8dpo*, the very next day, I had excessive thirst. Like I had walked through a desert. With my mouth open.
As a result of the excessive thirst, I also had excessive peeing. Which has not stopped. My ears are ringing from Mother Nature yelling at me.

At *10dpo*, my boobs started faint soreness on the sides but the sore comes and goes. Nipples have been sore and red all through though and if anything touches them, I am pretty sure I know what piercing without anesthesia feels like.
At the same time, I began to get pretty tired pretty fast. It has been getting worse. I shut the door to a conference room today and took a cat nap.

At *12dpo*, I got my positive. It was very nice and strong and I was actually surprised by the darkness. It was probably the most convincing factor to me that I wasn't having a chemical. And the five other tests I took in succession did not hurt either.

At *14dpo*, a small hemorrhoid I had from a year ago started bleeding anew. Oh joy of joys for increased blood flow!

At *16dpo*, the gas started. Holy hell, I could power a kitchen. And a small car that runs on natural gas. And have some left over.

All through I have been having very creamy CM that has white peaks if I touch it. This has been the same with my other pregnancies (2 chemicals).

That's about it folks!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im 7/8dpo (i dont use opk but i did ovulate)
last 2 days had niggly feeling on my right side. peeing like crazy yesterday i went bed at 9.15pm as i was exhausted and got up *6 TIMES*
to pee in 1 hour.
im exhausted all the time just went upstairs i got to the top and it felt like my legs where gonna fall off.
im very ratty at the moment i keep flying of the handle i nearly cried this morning over hubby leaving the toilet lid up and last night when i realise i had no peas in the kitchen cupboard i felt like smashing plates! but didnt there a expensive range a present of my parents. i keep snapping at DH he walked out this morning to work slamming the door. i said to him last night i dont know whats wrong with me. i feel so emotional but...............................
got up this morning and got :witch: cramps its mainly on my right side were ive been getting niggles and i cant help but thing the ugly :witch: is gonna show her uggly face:cry: my PMA has gone through the window this morning:cry:


----------



## Sparklebaby

Tudor Rose said:


> im 7/8dpo (i dont use opk but i did ovulate)
> last 2 days had niggly feeling on my right side. peeing like crazy yesterday i went bed at 9.15pm as i was exhausted and got up *6 TIMES*
> to pee in 1 hour.
> im exhausted all the time just went upstairs i got to the top and it felt like my legs where gonna fall off.
> im very ratty at the moment i keep flying of the handle i nearly cried this morning over hubby leaving the toilet lid up and last night when i realise i had no peas in the kitchen cupboard i felt like smashing plates! but didnt there a expensive range a present of my parents. i keep snapping at DH he walked out this morning to work slamming the door. i said to him last night i dont know whats wrong with me. i feel so emotional but...............................
> got up this morning and got :witch: cramps its mainly on my right side were ive been getting niggles and i cant help but thing the ugly :witch: is gonna show her uggly face:cry: my PMA has gone through the window this morning:cry:

come eeer u. :hugs: what happened to my PMA girl. 
hey u never know but this niggle thing could be good. if u can feel release of EWMC and release of the egg the surely u can feel implantation. I hope this is it for you sugar.
I too have felt rather odd today, waves of headiness and sicky, thirst like no ther and yep still peeing! 4 days running.

Fingers Crossed u get ur :bfp: soon. keep that chin up sweetie. xxxxxxx


----------



## Laura H

BUMP (down on page 3, tut!) lol

Just needed some symptoms to obssess over :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Laura H said:


> BUMP (down on page 3, tut!) lol
> 
> Just needed some symptoms to obssess over :rofl:

Here's some Laura!!! I am 9DPO and have a strange taste in my mouth, kind of inky like a pen burst in my mouth. I also think my boobs have gotten bigger and have a dull ache (hardly noticeable) in my right lower abdomen. I am also going to the toilet more and woke up needing the toilet last night. What do you think?


----------



## Laura H

Hi leelee, I'm 6dpo and soooo tired its untrue! Bit weepy & keep biting DH's head off! Your symptoms sound promising too hunny! My @@ kind of ache but don't think they look bigger. Good Luck hun xxx Fingers X'd for a BFP!!! xxx


----------



## leelee

Laura H said:


> Hi leelee, I'm 6dpo and soooo tired its untrue! Bit weepy & keep biting DH's head off! Your symptoms sound promising too hunny! My @@ kind of ache but don't think they look bigger. Good Luck hun xxx Fingers X'd for a BFP!!! xxx

Will defo keep my fingers crossed for you! I went a bit mental with OH on 6DPO and then on 7DPO I was wrecked tired. Feel tired today but not ridiculously so.

I have my fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you! We will be testing on the same day or me just a day after depending on AF


----------



## want2bmommy

what do you girls think??????

I ovulated 10 days ago.

ov day - had sharp twinges.
3dpo - slighty nauseous and headaches
4dpo onwards - needing to wee every 10 minutes even though not had anything to drink, really bad outbreak of spots on face and chest, and few twinges in stomach but af not due for another 6 days.

BFN everyday so far.......... :-(


----------



## want2bmommy

ohhhh also i forgot - very dry skin on face, always feeling hungry even after eating and fluttering in stomach like butterlies


----------



## 3 girlies

want2bmommy said:


> what do you girls think??????
> 
> I ovulated 10 days ago.
> 
> ov day - had sharp twinges.
> 3dpo - slighty nauseous and headaches
> 4dpo onwards - needing to wee every 10 minutes even though not had anything to drink, really bad outbreak of spots on face and chest, and few twinges in stomach but af not due for another 6 days.
> 
> BFN everyday so far.......... :-(

its still quite early so try not to be disappointed. :hugs:


----------



## Laura H

want2bmommy said:


> what do you girls think??????
> 
> I ovulated 10 days ago.
> 
> ov day - had sharp twinges.
> 3dpo - slighty nauseous and headaches
> 4dpo onwards - needing to wee every 10 minutes even though not had anything to drink, really bad outbreak of spots on face and chest, and few twinges in stomach but af not due for another 6 days.
> 
> BFN everyday so far.......... :-(

I have most of these symptoms except the spots so I really hope they are a good sign!! As for testing, its maybe a little too early hunny so don't worry, try again nearer af due date to get a better result xxxx Good Luck xxx


----------



## want2bmommy

thanks Laura, only 7 days til AF is due. hoping she doesnt arrive though!! xx good luck to you too xx


----------



## want2bamom

I'm at the most 6dpo and i'm feeling little sharp pains in my lower abdomen..Is it too soon to be feeling this...Its funny cause when i read all these symptons the first thing i do is squeeze my bbs to see if their sensitive..hehe...TMI!


----------



## tynx

what a great thread bump


----------



## aimee-lou

Thought I'd best add mine.

I've had cramps since OV, sore bbs, loads of spots on face and chest.

I have also had really bad pains which are (according to the doctor) a bladder infection but I'm not convinced entirely lol. They appear last tuesday so about 8/9DPO.

Good Luck girls!


----------



## helz81

Here are mine,now I know they meant something and it wasn't me imagination :rofl:

3dpo- very sore boobs,heavy,hot and uncomfortable, headache,constipation
4dpo- same as above + veins appeared in boobs, gassy.
5dpo- same as above + creamy cm,backache,dull ache in lower ab.
6dpo- same as above but backache and lower ab pain had gone
7dpo-9dpo- same as above + dislike of coffee, yellowy cm,abit bloated
10dpo-13dpo (today) all same symptoms + abit nauseaus.

It was the constipation that gave it away for me...Im a regular kinda girl usually :rofl:


----------



## want2bmommy

AF arrived this afternoon!! :-( GUTTED!!! well i think its her! got slight cramping and had a big gush of bright red blood but was watery and still had discharge (sorry if TMI) xx


----------



## Laura H

want2bmommy said:


> AF arrived this afternoon!! :-( GUTTED!!! well i think its her! got slight cramping and had a big gush of bright red blood but was watery and still had discharge (sorry if TMI) xx

I'm sorry hunny...maybe joining you soon, my symptoms are very similar to yours so think maybe its just af getting ready. Good Luck for next cycle hun xxx


----------



## edw

Had a MC in Nov past and been trying since. Off food, got wind ( but could be my IBS!) vivid dreams which i remember when i wake up ( not usual) and really bad dizziness so much so i fell the other day- for all those seasoned spotters out there does this sound like symptoms? Been to GP today who cannot explain dizziness and getting blood tests on Wed. :witch: is due this friday i think but not bn regular since MC. got dates worng and tested on sat got a :bfn: but looked at diary again and realised date wrong- do you think its poss i could have tested too early? or am i setting myself up for a fall this comng week? please help i;m sending myself mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## want2bmommy

yep! AF is definately back with a vengance!! OMG dont think i have ever had such bad pains!!! grrrr. dont think i can wait another whole month to try again! soooo impatient! :-( all for a good cause tho i guess xxx good luck to u laura xx hope urs doesnt end up like me xxx


----------



## Barneyboo

Bump a ti Bump! :happydance:


----------



## Pusskins

Im CD 31, due for af around now

Symptoms i have are: 
Bloating, mild cramps, legs aching, hot flushes, tired, headaches and back pain.

Got rusty colour spotting and varies in amount(sometimes only when i wipe and sometime abit on a pantyliner), Implantation, breakthrough bleeding or af?
Yesterday i got a strong +OPK

If af is coming should i be getting strong +OPK?

x


----------



## Petzy

Bumpety bump!


----------



## Barneyboo

Pusskins said:


> If af is coming should i be getting strong +OPK?
> 
> x

 
I have read that you can get a positive OPK when preggers not sure how reliable though!!! posted on your other thread hopefully your HPT arrive tomorrow and its :bfp:x x x x


----------



## emmaamber

hi girl i had really bad pains today exactly 8 days after O and 8 days before AF due 
is this a symptom of a BFP or a BFN 
dont wanna gett my hopes up lol
thanks baby dust to u all 
xxx


----------



## Laura H

Hi Girls...just got my :bfp: (posted pics in Gallery) 

My symptoms were/are....extreme tiredness whole tww, mushy brain, tender boobs in last week of tww, some cramping off & on throughout. Got my BFP CD29/13DPO

Good Luck, baby dust to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## emmaamber

congrats hun !!! :D


----------



## Laura H

emmaamber said:


> congrats hun !!! :D

Thanks hun :hugs: Still in shock xx


----------



## twinklebunny

Just a quick question about cm. Many of you are saying you had lots of cm - I have lots of milky cm when I go to the toilet and when I wipe, but not in my knickers. Is that similar to what you had? Also, about 12 days ago me and hubby were :sex: and I left LOTS to thick white/yellowish creamy mucous on him (sorry tmi). Does this sound normal?

XxX


----------



## Laura H

Not sure about the thick white/yellowish on ur other half, but the milky creamy cm is definatley what I have....had it since ov in varies amounts, sometimes just when wipe, sometimes in knickers, I got BFP yesterday & today and its still here!! xxx Good Luck hun xxx


----------



## panda97

Hi all,

I've got my BFP and I'm 4 + 2 weeks. Just thought I'd let you know what my symtoms have been:
bloated when eating
drinking more/urinating more 
white/yellow tacky discharge, not loads but some everyday
increased appetite

Just for your information I used an OPK test and it came up positive today, the test line came up straight away and is darker than the control line. On Friday the line was quite dark but not as dark as the control line.

Good luck to everyone, I conceived 2 weeks after an early m/c so there is hope. Just hope this one sticks. Still very nervous.

Laura xx


----------



## leelee

Wanted to wish you the very best of luck for a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## jacky24

Where do i start... Im from LTTC but strange symptoms....

* Cramping since 9DPO and current on and off
* Creamy CM
* Very tender boobs *no poking*
* Nipples bigger and slightly darker
* Nausea but no vomitting
* Smoking makes me gag
* Coffee tastes BAD:cry::cry::cry: I love coffee
* Runny tummy this morning all fine now..
* Dull Backace
* Temp been up for 12days straight, from 36.0 to 36.7 no dips so far... :witch:due in 5days

Im CD25 and 12DPO, having my progesterone test today.....

:hug: good luck girls.....


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

Hi all totally addicted to this thread!!

Getting lots of symptoms but only 9dpo so i will let you know if i get lucky!!

Keep the info coming its wonderful!!

And congrats to all the :bfp: ladies!!!!

:dust: Hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies :dust:

:hug:


----------



## moomoo

BUmpy bumpy bump


----------



## Barneyboo

jacky24 said:


> Where do i start... Im from LTTC but strange symptoms....
> 
> * Cramping since 9DPO and current on and off
> * Creamy CM
> * Very tender boobs *no poking*
> * Nipples bigger and slightly darker
> * Nausea but no vomitting
> * Smoking makes me gag
> * Coffee tastes BAD:cry::cry::cry: I love coffee
> * Runny tummy this morning all fine now..
> * Dull Backace
> * Temp been up for 12days straight, from 36.0 to 36.7 no dips so far... :witch:due in 5days
> 
> Im CD25 and 12DPO, having my progesterone test today.....
> 
> :hug: good luck girls.....

Good luck so excited for you x x x :hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Well I'm here for the ladies with no symptoms!

I had nothing. I was convinced that I was getting my period until this morning when I tested. At about 5dpo I had a few twinges down there. I've had no cm, my boobs haven't been sore or anything lol.

Tonight however I feel sick and have just been asleep for 2 hours lol.


----------



## lalitas charm

Fingers crossed for you Jacky!!! I hope it all goes well for you!! XO :hugs:

My symptoms were:

mild cramps through whole 2ww (still having them), I thought i'd eaten something that didn't agree with me.
Nausea on and off :sick: - I thought I had a bug which was going round my work - chewing gum relieves it!
Knackered and out of breath from doing only a little bit of exercisem eg briskly walking 100mtrs
Extreme tiredness, almost falling asleep in work at times. Also a bit clumsier than normal.
Went off eating yoghurts and drinking coffee. Still cant face either of those.
Heartburn.

I was convinced AF was on her way but tested coz I was 2 days late and bored. I thought AF was late due to stress as I have exams next week but it was :bfp: YAY!!

xo


----------



## Jeannette

Congratulations RaeRae and Lalitas charm...I am so happy for you both!


----------



## lou1979

Well i got my bfp yesterday at 10dpo!!!

heres my list of what now i know to be real symptoms lol

Headaches (from 6dpo)
lower back ache (from 5dpo)
tireness(only kicked in 9dpo)
heavy Creamy CM (since 4dpo)
Vivid dreams started at (7dpo)
and yesterday i craved cheesy beans on toast!!! <(i never usually have beans)
Niggly pains in tops of legs (groin area) past 2days(from 9dpo)

Im still in total shock about it all... lol

Goodluck everyone :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Jeannette

Lou I am so happy for you and your :bfp: -- Congratulations!! And thank you for posting your symptoms...it really does help!! :hugs:


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou Jeanette, early days but im trying to be positive...

xxxx


----------



## lou1979

Oh and 1 other thing that i forgot to say (and its the most important)

Boobs tingly (from 2dpo)
boobs achey (from 4dpo)
boobs sore (from 5dpo)
boobs sore and painful at the side under armpits... (thats when i knew as i had this with my last pregnancy in jan) from 8dpo


----------



## Pato

CONGRATULATIONS::happydance::happydance:
Lou, RaeRae and Lalitas.

I'm on CD26. The day I usually start AF and nothing yet...sooo I'm hopeful even though I feel as though the :witch: will start any minute.I have had the majority of your symptoms combined for the past week and a half ...except maybe the cheesy beans on toast thingy and the armpit boob pain of Lou... the clumsiness and falling asleep at work of Lalitas. I have however been craving blueberry cheesecake lately...must be blueberry, no cherry. no pineapple...just blueberry. The funny thing is it's all the same cheesecake just a different topping and what's strange is I used to love cherry and now I can't stand it. Probably just my hormones.


Last night I felt my uterus "fluttering" and had pains in the area of my right ovary. Right now I'm feeling bloated and I have pains on the left and a twingy pain at top of my right hip bone. My bbs are enlarged and heavy with sticky pains every so often(Boy does it feel messed up being a girl :hissy:)

Anyway...good luck to all those in waiting xxx :hugs:


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

lou 
i love your pic its ssssssssssoooooooooo inspiring!!!!
im10 dpo think i might test tomorrow????
:hug:


----------



## boonies86

bump


----------



## Pato

Hi guys. CD28 today and I have:

swollen sore to the touch bbs
raised bumps on areolas - I had to sleep in a bra
flittery feeling in uterus
feeling as though I'll have a bout of diarrhea (tmi)

Of course all these are symptoms of AF for me but still the :witch: stays away....I'm hoping it'll be for at least nine months...:muaha:


----------



## Irish_eyes

How exciting Pato...when are you testing? 

Oh wait I take it St Paddy's Day. :laugh2:

My sister in law who is 17 weeks and her friend who is about 20 weeks had diahoerra in their 2WW so that is a good sign.


----------



## Pato

Apparently not for me, I started spotting this evening:hissy:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Wait...how many dpo are you? It's not over until she shows and it could be implantation dip.....PMA, PMA, PMA


----------



## Pato

Irish_eyes said:


> Wait...how many dpo are you? It's not over until she shows and it could be implantation dip.....PMA, PMA, PMA

I'm DPO15..... don't suppose it takes that long to implant.....


----------



## DAISYMOMMA

bump bump bump


----------



## Petzy

bumpety bump!


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm pretty sure AF is round the corner (I'm 10 dpo but have a short LP) but thought I'd register my 'symptoms' thus far. These are the ones that I'm sure I haven't imagined! :rofl:

- Very tired since 1 or 2 DPO (but moved house the day before ov and now have longer journey to work which might be part of it)
- Creamy/milky CM, sometimes on knickers but when I wipe or check :blush:
- Very faint twinges in the groin area
- Very occasional faint twinges in boobs 
- Aching at the tops of my legs/around hips
- Irritable (but that could just be PMS!)

My temps are not looking great though so I suspect that this isn't going to be my month. Planning to test on Sunday as AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## rhiansweet84

For people swear by this thread, a present got you! ENJOY X

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html


----------



## Irish_eyes

Pato said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Wait...how many dpo are you? It's not over until she shows and it could be implantation dip.....PMA, PMA, PMA
> 
> I'm DPO15..... don't suppose it takes that long to implant.....Click to expand...

You can still spot and be pg...as AF showed?


----------



## polaris

Just got my :bfp: this morning so I thought I would post here. I had no real symptoms at all until about Thursday (14 dpo). I was actually completely convinced that this wasn't my month cos I just wasn't feeling it. Since Thursday though I have been feeling very strange and started to feel like I might be pregnant but too scared to test. 
My symptoms since then were:
1. My bbs started to feel a bit fuller and more heavy (a bit tender as well but no more so than last month). 
2. Slightly queasy/light-headed feeling from time to time (not severe enough to be classified as nausea but definitely noticeable) 
3. More tired than usual, wanting to get early nights (Actually I had this earlier on from about 9 dpo).
3. A big blob of EWCM yesterday 15 dpo (????? Didn't know what to make of that.)
4. I also got some very slight spotting at 7 dpo (possible IB)

That's about it though so I still don't have huge amounts of symptoms and I'm 16 dpo today. That's OK though, once I'm getting a nice clear line of a HPT, I'm not too bothered about having all the other nasty symptoms!


----------



## bumpty

Got :bfp: yesterday


I have had terrible cramps since about 14dpo .....really thought she was coming :witch:

no change to boobs really???


vivid dreams when I can sleep !! other than that tocing(sp???) and turning all night!!! also lol very dizzy as you can see by my spelling!!! omg my spelling couldnt think I mean tossing!!!! lol lol


lots of cm :blush:


feeling nauseous past few days and gone off everything!! dont even want my breakfast and I love breakfast!!!


oh and I have been in a good mood all week!! lol unusual!!


----------



## RaeRae

So 1 - 11 dpo nothing. Did a FRER at 10dpo and got a :bfn:
12dpo - Started to feel like af was coming. Not so much cramps but little niggles down there.
13dpo - Woke up feeling queasy and starving at the same time. Felt weird so tested and got :bfp:
14dpo - Started to feel sick mostly in the evenings.
15dpo - Boobs starting to get sore especially around nipples
16dpo - Boobs seem to have doubled overnight
17dpo - Major major mood swings have kicked in
18dpo - Today - Lots of watery CM when I woke up this morning. Boobs are huge and I just feel pregnant.


----------



## CharlieP

Oooh - I can add!

Got my CBFM peaks on 14th and 15th Feb

5DPO - spot of bright pink discharge (on TP) - AF cramps
6DPO - 1 spot of rusty blood (on TP)other than that brown "bits" - like lining - Af cramps
7DPO - brown bits - AF cramps
8DPO - 1 spot of rusty blood (on TP) then just brown bits - AF cramps
9DPO - Af Cramps, back ache, nausea (late in eve) 0 burnt red discharge (on TP)
10DPO - Dark brown "bits" when checked CP. Felt sick in eve 
11DPO - Slight brown "bits" but lighter than before. Nausea at 5pm and late in eve. Pressure in lower abdomen - almost felt like just before you have an orgasm!! AF Pains
12DPO - Strog AF pains... BBs feel bruised, nipples go from stingy to itchy. Rash came up on face - bumpy but not coloured... tickling feelin in lower abdo again
13DPO - No spotting or anything at all - completely clear - but v strong AF pains. Nausea, tickling feeling in abdo, really bad leg cramps (calves, thighs, front of legs), more CM near cervix (thought I saw a pink spot so assumedout and cried)
14DPO - BFP!! Still have Af craps - praying for a sticky bean!!

Could also be a day back (ie today is 13DPO as not sure if I ov'd on 14th or 15th - got a peak on both days)

So a valentines baby!!

x
xx


----------



## twinklebunny

Well I can't believe I'm writing on this post already! I stopped taking my bcp on 22nd January, had a withdrawal bleed starting 24th January and got my :bfp: on February 27th. Still finding it hard to believe I am pg even though I've got 3 :bfp:! When I think about it I did have symptoms but I was trying not to symptom-spot and put it down to symptoms due to coming off the pill. 

I don't know how useful this will be as I have no idea when I ovulated, but I'll let you know the syptoms I've been feeling over the last couple of weeks:

- first thing I noticed was really sore nipples a couple of weeks before :bfp: for about 5 days. They aren't sore now though.
- really prominant nipples, they look bigger than normal.
- really restless sleep, tossing and turning all night.
- a couple of weeks ago I woke up starving and had to get up and have something to eat. This has only happened once.
- having to get up in the night to go to the toilet a couple of times.
- getting tired earlier than normal.
- I had a really thick, white, creamy mucous a couple of weeks ago and left lots of it on hubby when we were bd'ing.
- my boobs don't seem any bigger but they feel heavier.
- I felt really faint a couple of days ago, to the point where I thought I would have to leave the classroom at work.
- I don't really feel sick at the moment, but I haven't had an appetite at all for the last couple of days.
- 34 days after withdrawal bleed ~ faint :bfp: on IC with FMU, :bfn: on Predictor test at 6pm.
- 35 dats after withdrawal bleed ~ IC with FMU didn't work as no line in the control window; :bfp: on IC with SMU (line thicker and darker than last one); :bfp: on tesco test at 9pm (line much thicker and darker than the last)

Sorry I couldn't be more specific in terms of when these things happened in days past OV, but hope they help.

XxX


----------



## lindak

Hi LAdies, I too cant believe that I am writing this !!! I have just got my :bfp: !! I cant believe it... I was on the bcp for 14 years and came off it back in october had a really long wait for my first :witch: which finally rared her head on 16th jan !! So for the last 2 weeks I have been waiting on the second round which to be honest I just felt like I still hadnt regulated but said taht if there was no sign today I would test and got my :bfp:

So here are my over the last couple of weeks :( I could actually replicate most of twinklebuddy's symptoms)
1 . really sore nipples ( although I generally have tender breasts)
2. Quite erect nipples 
3. White creamy thick cm 
4. HAvent been sleeping great and very restless
5. Was finding I was a little more tired that usual.
5 And felt like I was going through puberty all over again spots galour all over my face.

I really hope you ladies get your :bfp: soon !!

:hug:


----------



## tinkerbell82

hey all, some of you may remember me from last month posting about early pregnancy symptoms, i had every single symptom last month and the old hag came with a vengence! Well...this month not a hint of a symptom,not one and i have forced myself not to symptom spot, and i got my bfp today! I really want to recommend preseed !! first month of using it after months of trying and bingo. good luck to all u ladies,i'm spreading lots of babydust your way. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loulou58

Congratulations!!!


----------



## moomoo

Hi All - As promised! Tested at 9dpo in the evening (???) and got a visable line, also from then on i got stronger lines...:bfp::happydance::cloud9: then with a digi on friday pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!! My symptoms

1-6 dpo - Nothing out of the ordinary? apart from a vivid sex dream about kings of leon...yes all 4 of them...mmmmmmm :blush:

8 dpo - slight cramping and a dream that i got 2 lines on a test?chatting to my online buddies, got a gush of (TMI) cm and it was like creamy but also ewcm mixed in.. also my cp was flat and wet like at ovulation..i thought period was coming early cause thats what it does when :witch: shows.

9dpo - tested at 9ish pm got a definate line :bfp: weird!!?

10dpo - :bfp: at 9pm - bizzare how i could get it in evening?

11dpo - :bfp: in the morning, darker :bfp: in the evening...feeling very crampy all day, quite bad like period cramps and also leg cramps, arm cramps and foot cramps!

12dpo - :bfp: digital says PREGNANT 1/2 weeks :cloud9: feeling a bit sick in evening.

13-14 dpo - did not test but feeling very sick in the mornings and evenings, headaches, gone off food but feel very hungry :dohh:

The only thing that made me test was the fact that i had a dream that i got 2 lines. The only thing i did this month was take epo for cm, and it worked!!

Please pray for a stick bean for me

xxx :hugs:


----------



## loulou58

Congratulations all round! A few team members there!! BIG HUGS XXX


----------



## Nickyb90

Bump


----------



## Pato

Congrats to ALLLLLL you gals with the :bfp::bfp:s:happydance::happydance:


----------



## want2bmommy

well girlies here i am again after Af coming with a vengance im back 2dpo...... with stomach cramps! lol

told myself ill try not to symptom spot too much this month but im not sure how easy thats going to be! not going to get my hopes up too much this month though!!! 

babydust to all!! ************* xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flumpy

does anyone know if heartburn is a symptom?


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> does anyone know if heartburn is a symptom?

Yes, my SIL has suffered with heartburn all through her pregnancy!


----------



## flumpy

well i dont really think i have much hope this month but I have developed heartburn all of a sudden - its probably just something I have eaten! serves me right for being greedy today!!


----------



## Caroline

:rofl: flumpy. Had the same problem this afternoon. It was chronic. I'm like wtf, i don't get this. I put it down to eating my spicy chicken bits too quick @ lunchtime but maybe not. Maybe I should add this to my list of I'm not symptom spotting really things.


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> well i dont really think i have much hope this month but I have developed heartburn all of a sudden - its probably just something I have eaten! serves me right for being greedy today!!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. How many DPO are you?


----------



## flumpy

well I am not actually sure - we were not trying this month (first cycle after m/c) but werent preventing either - but I think I am about 6 or 7dp going on dates


----------



## leelee

flumpy said:


> well I am not actually sure - we were not trying this month (first cycle after m/c) but werent preventing either - but I think I am about 6 or 7dp going on dates

There seems to be a lot of people on here who get a :bfp: straight after a m/c. It also happened to a close friend of mine. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Frippledip

I just realized I never posted my early pg symptoms here when I was pg...so for the sake of all you symptom spotters here goes...

1. The biggest clue (no pun intended) was *swollen bb's*. They are usually swollen right before AF, but they were much more so when I got my BFP. Also my nips were kinda sore, felt like I'd been given titty twisters!

2. I am always ravenously hungry for a few days before AF, and that did not happen, so there was a very noticeable *lack of appetite*.

3. I had a *triphasic temp chart*, and my temp was over 99 the whole time I was pg.

4. *Strange cramps*, but not like AF cramps...I can only assume this was my uterus stretching a bit...and a growling belly, like when you're hungry. DH listened a couple times and could hear lots of activity.

I always thought symptom spotting was a waste of time, surely it was all in my head, but these 4 symptoms were very real. We all know everyone's different, but hopefully this will help someone else out! Good luck and :dust: to everyone including moi!


----------



## want2bmommy

bumpety bump!!!


----------



## bourtonbaby

Hello,

My name is Shannon and I&#8217;ve been TTC for 6 months now. For the last 10 years I was taking birth control and in Sept (6 months ago) I stopped taking them. I noticed that my period has been very irregular and throughout taking birth control I was perfectly regular (but I know that that&#8217;s what it does). My period came on Oct 17th, Nov18th, Dec 20th and Jan 30th. It seems to be roughly 30 -40 days long. Today is March 5th and its been 33 days since my last period. I'm also not sure what day in on right now. If it was like last month at 40 days that i should get AF on March 12th, which would put my at like 9 or 10 DPO. About 3 or 4 days ago I started to get really tired, but Im also up at 4am to go to work so im usually always tired, bb's are kinda sore but not too bad, no spotting yet and i have had some cramping like AF cramps. I think my biggest problem is that im not sure if im already late for my AF or not?? It's making me crazy...:)


----------



## flumpy

the percentage of my


----------



## flumpy

oops posted before I had finished lol!!

the percentage of my day that is taken up with symptom spotting (symptoms that arent there i might add!!) is actually ridiculous!! its a miracle I get anything else done!!


----------



## littlestar

I can't believe i'm actually posting in here after reading it for months. :cloud9:

Okay ladies, due to my long Cycles and the fact i wasn't sure i'd even ovulated yet alone in my TWW! I got my :bfp: on CD65 the day before my appointment with the fertility specialist! :dohh: 

Things i noticed - looking back the day i thought i'd ovulated CD48 i have tonnes of EWCM and i spotted a tiny amount of blood(apparently this is a good sign of high a level of fertility - so i didn't worry)

I also noted the days after this my CM went incredibly thick and creamy to the point where i couldn't even insert my finger far enough to reach my Cervix without it looking like i'd stuck it in a pot of sudocrem (at this point i still wasn't convinced i'd ovulated as i'd ran out of opk's! so couldn't confirm it)

At CD52 i had some more EWCM but this time itwas runnier and a bit foamy (like beaten eggwhites) - confused now i wasn't sure when i ovulated but we DTD again anyway.

for the last 3 weeks i've had: 
- backache 
- AF cramps (was totally convinced i was out) 
- my (.Y.)'s did their normal AF routine
- my nipples decided they were doing something different, at one point they'd decided they were going to spread out to the size of large eggs - it was very weird! 
- Fatigue had kicked in at that point too (looking back) but i've been so busy with work i'd assumed it was the hours i was working.

I tested at what could be with 16dpo or 12dpo and got a really feint positive. unfortunately the Gyne wouldn't confirm either way on such a feint line so i had my tests etc anyway (smear, swabs, blood tests) and awaited for my blood results! call came on friday to say EPU want to see me as my cycle is so long they need to determine how pregnant i am now.


----------



## RedRose

I had:

Very sore boobs, with constantly erect nipples.
Lots of creamy white CM.
Sore gums, they kept me awake at night.
Cold/flu symptoms for a few days, then a constant stuffed nose with blood when I blew it.
Tiredness.
AF cramp like pains.
Dreams that I was pregnant, and other people dreaming I was also.

And it sounds weird, but a couple of days after I conceived, I just knew. We weren't trying, but out of nowhere I just had this overwhelming sense of loveliness and warmness, and just kinda *knew* I was pregnant.


----------



## bourtonbaby

I was on BC for 10+ years and came off about 5 motnhs ago and I just got my POSITIVE! 5 times! My periods were very irregular and i have no idea when i was ovulating, but it worked out. I have not had too many sypmtoms, mild cramping, headaches, somewhat sore bb's, very tired, but thats about it. So even if you dont have many symptoms you for sure can be prego...:) Im praying for everyone..:)..xo


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Not many symptoms for me to be honest.
1. extremely tired for the first couple of weeks and sleeping really well, now just as tired but not sleeping well!
2. Teeny bit of spotting about 10dpo
3. I caught the cold
4. achey lower back, just for about 3/4 weeks it's now gone
5. AF like pains, again just until about week 4 now they are gone
6. 'tugging' kind of feeling in lower abdomen
7. No pain in boobs but feel more aware of them if that makes any sense


----------



## want2bamom

bourtonbaby said:


> I was on BC for 10+ years and came off about 5 motnhs ago and I just got my POSITIVE! 5 times! My periods were very irregular and i have no idea when i was ovulating, but it worked out. I have not had too many sypmtoms, mild cramping, headaches, somewhat sore bb's, very tired, but thats about it. So even if you dont have many symptoms you for sure can be prego...:) Im praying for everyone..:)..xo

Hey Bourtonbaby!! Well congrats on your :bfp:!!! That is so exciting!! My periods were very irregular until i started taking meds and so far the last 2months have been pretty regular to the date!! :hug:


----------



## mammag

well, i'm going to tentatively post on here. i think that i've gotten a couple v. v. v. faint positives. so faint that i'm embarrassed to even ask DH to look at them! so, like i said tentative. 

i'm not sure of my DPO, as this is my first cycle after a m/c and my temps and hormones are wacky. but the last possible day of ovulation would have been 9 days ago. whereas FF puts my at 15 dpo? 

but as of now, here are my symptoms: v. v. sore breasts, lots of creamy CM, cramping ( i usually don't cramp until the minute AF starts, literally, the cramps and the flow come in unison!) exactly 3 separate waves of nausea my temps are staying above the cover line. i have had them drop a couple times, but never below my coverline. i was hoping maybe the last one was an implantation dip, which would put implantation at 4 days ago. so i'm going to test again in 3 more days. I also have a general 'feeling' that i am pregnant. even though my PMA is beginning to run out a little, and i am starting to wonder. as my CP has gone high and firm, which is usually what my CP does before the b':witch: arrives! my temp did drop again this morning, but the time change may have messed me up a little, and my sleep pattern is off. so i'm not going to temp anymore this month!!!

i also had very sharp pains in my left side (not O pains) that lasted 2 days which i've only experienced during pregnancy!! well, i think that's all! i want this so bad!! praying for my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sagirl

i got my BFP this morning, confirmed by bloods. 

my symptoms were as follows;

I was getting an positives on the ovulation kit, so I just decided that we would BD on DAY 8, 10, 12, 13, 15. 

From day 15, i was getting AF like cramps, until today, still. 
A little bit of a cold. 
Tiredness. 
NO sore boobs.
I am so wanting a piece of steak right now, and for me that is wierd because I hate red meat.
I had 3 dreams in which I got a positive HPT.


----------



## Visqueen

I started with night sweats then a light headed feeling when standing up at about 4 weeks pregnant then about 2 days after I started to feel hungry but sick so I tested and what should appear :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## want2bmommy

hi i am currently 10dpo and symptoms so far......

stuffy nose on and off, dull cramps (feel like AF is on its way), tugging by belly button, twinges every now and then, and very bad smelly gas (sorry if TMI) but l;ike every 5 mins or so.

anyone else had the same sort of thing? i tested this morning but still a BFN!!!


----------



## Zarababy1

well since having Charlie iv had only one AF and that was on 5th dec so now im on CD 68! for the last few weeks iv been having pains in my right side spoke to GP could possibly be a cyst? anyway 13 days ago it was REALLY bad so i got sent to a&e only too be told i could possibly be Ovulating took an OKP +positve! Anyway we'd have :sex: 2 Days earlyer! (how lucky!! My OH is in the RAF so hes not home very often!) Soo over the last few days iv had 

Headaches
Period cramps
Sore nipples, like there cold all the time! :rofl:
Extreme tierdness
itchy nose!
Really really warm at night i cant sleep at all!

Iv had Two faint bfp/evaps over the last few days! Im pretty sure there evaps but i dunno todays if definatly darker than yesterdays!

I really dont want too get my hopes up its been 68 days since my last af and obviously iv suspected pregnancy more than once in them 68 days!!!! :-(


----------



## want2bmommy

bumpety bump!!!!


----------



## Janiepops

Well seeing as I got my :bfp: last week, I'll stick my symptoms (or lack of) here for you all.

1-7 DPO Nothing really at all....except mega windy! lol
7 DPO Started getting 'twinges' and very cold all the time.
8-10 DPO Again, nothing much, mood swings started so I was convinced the witch was on her way.
11DPO - Light spotting and very faint :bfp:, boobs tender.
12 DPO - More spotting and darker :bfp:, boobs getting bigger!
13 DPO - Still spotting, :bfp: on FRER and Clearblue digi 1-2 :cloud9: 

I carried on spotting for a few more days, and since then have been dog tired all the time. Not to mention the very sore and humongous boobies!! lol

Good luck ladies on getting those :bfp:s!!!!!


----------



## smokey

Well I dont know to count myself out this month or not.

From most of the symptoms everyone has described I have nearly all of them but im like that most of the time anyway.

Im always tired
I get fatigue realy easy
Im constantly feely sick
I have very restless sleeping patterns
and I always feel like im getting a cold
(is it no wonder I think every month could be it)

but I work anything from 8-14 hours a day, dont eat right as I normaly dont get in from work till gone midnight and when everyone else is eating im too busy serving it.
And im being tested for anemia 
But oh well tomorrow is test day so see if mine mean anything this month
Only thing different from any other month for me this month is constant pointy nipple wich i never have had before


----------



## want2bmommy

15dpo - af due today and no sign of here as of yet!! and no af symptoms.... do i test ladies or do i wait...?


----------



## want2bmommy

well i just tested at 15dpo and afs due today and got a BFN!!!! how disappointing! it has put a right downer on my day now!! :-(


----------



## leelee

want2bmommy said:


> well i just tested at 15dpo and afs due today and got a BFN!!!! how disappointing! it has put a right downer on my day now!! :-(

:hugs:

Sometimes people don't get a :bfp: until a few days after AF is due so don't despair yet.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Not sure if ov or not so not sure how many dpo I could be - think something will happen this week tho as FM has changed to low ok to the symptoms 

Very full @@'s 
Nips erect / red and tender 
stabby, twingy pains both sides and in the middle occasionally mixed with period pain 
groin ache 
scatty brain


----------



## want2bmommy

bumpety bump!!


----------



## want2bmommy

thanks all. Im now 18 dpo. af was due last sunday so am only really 4 days late. tested today and got BFN. :-( do you reckon im just late or could this really be my month????

im never EVER late on and still have watery clear discharge..... is this normal???


----------



## Petzy

bumpo beee bumpety bump


----------



## want2bmommy

well.... 19dpo today and woke up with really bad AF pains!!! immediately though oh great the witch is here( 5 days late). I went to the toilet this morning and (sorry if TMI!) when i wiped the paper had a pink tinge to it. there was no full on blood red gush of blood with clots like normal though. Could this be it for me for another month now? :-(


----------



## want2bmommy

bumpety bump!!


----------



## Climbing Girl

Well it has been 10 days since I got my BFP so here are my symptoms:

Ive put my temps (in Celsius) for info. 
Some of the symptoms I had up until 11dpo were similar to what I experienced last month (my 1st off the BCP) which ended in AF at 11dpo.

From 1dpo until now sore BBs.
1-3dpo (36.2): Creamy CM, fatigue, backache, bloated, heartburn.
4dpo (36.5): Symptoms as 1-3dpo except sticky CM.
5dpo (36.7): Sticky CM, symptoms as above plus cramps, diarrhoea in morning, nausea, spotty face, scratchy throat. Slept bad with vivid dreams. 
6dpo (36.7): Same as 5dpo plus increased appetite and funny taste of blood in mouth.
7dpo (36.7): Creamy CM. Felt same as 6dpo plus gassy in evening, thirsty and again had blood taste in mouth.
8dpo (36.4): Creamy CM. Same as 7dpo plus earache (get this if I have cold coming). 
9dpo (36.7): Creamy CM. Felt same as 6-8dpo. Extra thirsty in night and had funny crampy pains on left side which continued through the day. 
10dpo (36.7): Creamy CM. Constipated today! Very very tired and BB soreness went to another level  also feel a lot bigger?
11dpo (36.7): Creamy CM. Similar feeling to 10dpo plus lots of gas in the evening.
12dpo (37.0): Creamy CM. Similar feeling to 10dpo plus dizzy spells and lots of trying to be sick. Sore ear again.
13dpo (37.0): Did a Superdrug 10miu with FMU  :bfn:! Creamy CM. Similar feeling to yesterday but irritable too (probably due to BFN!). Big glob of yellow CM (sorry tmi!) in the evening.
14dpo (36.9): Brown/pinky CM 1st thing so thought AF was coming but turned back to thick creamy CM by mid morning. Slept badly again. Blocked nose and earache.
15dpo (36.7): Temp drop again so is this the end?? Brown/pinky CM again 1st thing which again disappeared by mid morning. Feeling crampy, tired etc as above.
16dpo (37.1): Highest temp so far so decided to test again with FMU  superdrug 10miu and faint but definite :bfp: after 1min!! Symptoms continue to be the same.
17dpo (didnt temp this morning): :bfp: with FRER!!

From about 8dpo BBs started to feel like they were getting bigger. 
Since getting my BFPs the sick feeling has settled and now only feel mildly nauseous every other day (now 27dpo). Most evenings I am asleep by about 8.30 but other than the sore/big BBs I dont feel too bad (yet!!). 

At 22dpo I stupidly did a CB digital (with FMU) since I thought it would be cool to see the 2-3 weeks pregnant. However, it came up as only 1-2wks so I stressed major league over that one!! Am now at 27dpo and I did another one this morning (had 2 in the pack and am seeing MW this afternoon so thought I could express my concerns if it wasnt progressing!!). Now feel brilliant as it was 3+!!! So it has gone from 1-2 to 3+ in 5 days  highlights how hit and miss these can be in that 2-3 wk period!


----------



## WTTMommy

I wasn't TTC but here are my symptoms. Today is CD 35, around 21 days DPO if I ovulated when I think I did. I"ll be testing later today. I'm pretty terrified to do so but I have to get it over with!

Here are my symptoms:

- twinging feeling in lower left side of abdomen for the past 5 days
- migraine headaches for the past week
- extreme nausea for the past 3 days
- tired/sleepy
- hungry/thirsty more often


----------



## boxerdog

Hi all thought id post too. 

Am on day 27 of cycle (not sure how long exactly cycle is) Tested 3 times now including this morning and still bfn. Confused as have following symptoms:

Feeling sick - almost all day for the past 3/4 days
Pains and cramps about a week ago
Really awful wind (past 10 days constantly)
Using toilet alot
When not feeling sick really hungry
Mood swings :muaha:
spot on my chin (havent had any spots for at least a year!)
Alot of back ache over the last couple of days

I assumed by testing just now (not first pee of the day) id have a :bfp: but instead got a :bfn:. 

The sickness is the thing that confuses me more, i love pork and now cant stand the smell of it!? I'm not a sicky person and never have been....Only feel sick haven't actually been sick. 

:witch: should be due tommorrow if im on a 28 day cycle as for cm i've hardly had any at all this month, which also is unusual. Lots of people talk about 'being wet' but im dryer than ever? (sorry if tmi)

Maybe i want it so much that im imagining these things, this is our first month ttc and we've only :sex: about 8/10 times. 

Does any of this sound hopeful or should i just give up for the month? 

thanks!! :cry:


----------



## distantsun

This is such a great thread I'm so addicted.
However sometimes i think that as soon as a read about symptom i experience it and then i wonder if it's actually a symptom or just something psychosomatic.

Hmmm I going to stay postive and say it's the former.


----------



## Lucy Lu

Right - thought I would finally post my early symptoms on here since I'm 9 weeks on now! This will reassure anyone who has very little symptoms - before expected af, the only things I really had were peeing all the time, ever so slightly sore boobs and crying ALL THE TIME - however, I'm pretty emotional anyway, esp. in the 2wk wait so I'm not sure that was even really driven by the pregnancy!

Any other pg symptoms I've had have come after missed af - and range from really creamy CM, feeling really sick all the time without actually throwing up, nipples getting bigger and darker and sometimes feeling really heavy down in my womb area. Main one for me has been peeing about 10 times a day! Sickness didn't kick in until after week 6.

...So don't wanna get people's hopes up unnecessarily, but there really is sometimes very little to go on in the very early days.

Lots of love and baby dust to all reading this!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Folks,

Thought i would post all the symptoms that i have had in the last week. BFP this morning.

1DPO - No symptoms
2DPO - Bloated with lots of wind (evening)
3DPO - Bloated, Felt crappy, temp, a bit shakey, light headed and generally just didnt feel well.
4DPO - Bloated, sore throat and just not feeling right. (At this point i thought i was getting a throat infection which would have explained the feelings from this day and the one before.
5DPO - Sore throat, bloated, wind, twingy pain every so often right side, headache, nausea, temp and by early evening the twingy feelings were AF cramp like.
6DPO - Still icky, tightening feeling in lower belly, windy, AF like cramps, backache.
7DPO - Bloated, still have cramps but not as bad, nausea
8DPO - Bloated, dull cramps lower belly, icky feeling
9DPO - :bfp: Still bloated, mild AF like cramps, mild backache, dihorea

I have not had sore @@'s or an increased need to P.

Thats me all up to date. 

Fingers crossed for you all. Hope this is your cycle. Hope that the symptoms posted from myself and others help you.

Good luck! 

:hug:


Wendy
x


----------



## want2bmommy

ok girlies heres' one for you( someone please help me work this out!!!)


I ovulated on 28 Feb (on time) af due on 14 MArch but she didnt show. On 20 March i got cramps which i thought was AF arriving and had some slight bright red bleeding which was on and off and lasted on 1.5 - 2 days MAX!!! (so by this point i was 20 dpo. Then yesterday (25 MArch) i started 2 get cramps in my stomach and when i went to the toilet there was a very watery pink tinged discharge in my underwear and on the tissue when i wiped. No clots or blood red.

What is this...... ??? its driving me crazy!! and still have BFN!!!!! :-(


----------



## honeybee2

hey guys! 
im 6dpo (suspected ovulation) and im getting cramps- started 4dpo. 
im also feeling very fidgety! like i cant sit still and im so hyperactive- and euphoric! im also soooo hungry.
no spotting.
im getting these cramps- yet im not moody, just feeling so happy but emotional happy! 
do these symptoms sound familliar to anyone who had a BFP or at least 6dpo??


----------



## honeybee2

hey- that does sound confusing! i would visit the docs for a scan if i were you!!!! it sounds like pregnancy- but you had a :bfn:??? wierd! you poor thing, bet your so confused, go to docs for a blood test too!

hope you get a :bfp:

im 6dpo atm, and im just not feeling right, i feel like AF is on her way- but its too early for that yet, i also feel a bit sick and dizzy, but earlier i was as hyper as anything, and very figety!


***baby dust***
xx


----------



## want2bmommy

honeybee2 said:


> hey- that does sound confusing! i would visit the docs for a scan if i were you!!!! it sounds like pregnancy- but you had a :bfn:??? wierd! you poor thing, bet your so confused, go to docs for a blood test too!
> 
> hope you get a :bfp:
> 
> im 6dpo atm, and im just not feeling right, i feel like AF is on her way- but its too early for that yet, i also feel a bit sick and dizzy, but earlier i was as hyper as anything, and very figety!
> 
> 
> ***baby dust***
> xx


who was this meant for......? xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Time to put in my early signs :)

1DPO - nothing
2DPO - some cramps that felt like O pain and nips became a bit bruised
3DPO - nothing
4DPO - still painful nipples (breasts were fine), appetite went up and felt very warm the whole day
5DPO - painful nipples, very hungry, slight backache and cramps
6DPO - just very hungry again
7DPO - nose has been runny, cheeks burning up but am feeling cold,skin is breaking out (never really have that), bloated, gassy and cramps, starting to become tired very early.
8DPO - painful nips, tired, backache, cramps, feeling cold and an increased appetite
9DPO - same as yesterday and a LOT of creamy CM + a bit of dizziness.. (did HPT but was :bfn:)
10DPO - painful nips, tired, backache, cramps and an increased appetite, getting a bit nauseous when not eating every 2 hours, smells are putting me off a bit.
11DPO - same as above and got my :bfp: with FMU!!!! :cloud9:



Im now on 16DPO, still feel tired and hungry, get emotional now and again , cramps are still there, constipated.. (yay :dohh:) and o yes, breast are now becoming a bit soar (not just the nips)

Hope this helps a bit!

:hug: Sam


----------



## Razcox

Lunaty said:


> Time to put in my early signs :)
> 
> 1DPO - nothing
> 2DPO - some cramps that felt like O pain and nips became a bit bruised
> 3DPO - nothing
> 4DPO - still painful nipples (breasts were fine), appetite went up and felt very warm the whole day
> 5DPO - painful nipples, very hungry, slight backache and cramps
> 6DPO - just very hungry again
> 7DPO - nose has been runny, cheeks burning up but am feeling cold,skin is breaking out (never really have that), bloated, gassy and cramps, starting to become tired very early.
> 8DPO - painful nips, tired, backache, cramps, feeling cold and an increased appetite
> 9DPO - same as yesterday and a LOT of creamy CM + a bit of dizziness.. (did HPT but was :bfn:)
> 10DPO - painful nips, tired, backache, cramps and an increased appetite, getting a bit nauseous when not eating every 2 hours, smells are putting me off a bit.
> 11DPO - same as above and got my :bfp: with FMU!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Im now on 16DPO, still feel tired and hungry, get emotional now and again , cramps are still there, constipated.. (yay :dohh:) and o yes, breast are now becoming a bit soar (not just the nips)
> 
> Hope this helps a bit!
> 
> :hug: Sam

Horay for you hun!! So glad you got that :bfp: I am 8DPO and have some gas, tried and thirsty all the time. Also had a cold last week but i still have a really runny nose . . .Only 6 days until testing :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks darling, am keeping my FX for you :)
:dust: and :hugs: to you!


----------



## sarah54

bump!


----------



## Angel_dust

Well, with my last two pregnancies...from what i remember was firstly the extreme feeling that the:witch: was still going to turn up any minute!

water retention, extreme thirst and the most memorable which is how i knew the second time...was the falling asleep at about 5pm...even if i had a really good nights sleep i had to crash out for an hour or two at 5ish. It went after a month or two thank god!


----------



## sarah54

Anyone else have any symptoms for me to obsess over?! :p


----------



## distantsun

bump


----------



## willbamom1day

bump


----------



## ninab

Hi guys. I got my bfp on Saturday, day 27 of a 28 day cycle. These were my symptoms.......

I would usually have a 'show' on about cd21 but that didn't come this month.

Incredibly sore boobs, not just the nips but all over.

woozy feelings.

Hot flushes.

Cramps.

And the main one was a pulling feeling in my uterus (well I assume it is my uterus!!), if I got up quickly or turned over in bed fast it would feel like a muscle was pulling in there.

just so you know I have been trying for 18 months with a mc in may last year......hang in there it will happen.

I wish you all the very best of luck, truly x

:hug:


----------



## loulou58

Thankyou Nina, can I ask around what dpo did these start coming on?


----------



## KatieKat

Loving this thread..some symptoms there that id never even knew existed..Nice to know what to look out for :D


----------



## want2bmommy

i am currently 7 dpo and have the biggest canker sore on my gum ever! i have only ever had mouth ulcers on my cheeks or inside my mouth etc but never on my gums and NEVer this big.could this be a sign?


----------



## babyblog

I go tmy BFP on day AF was due and the symptoms i had-NONE. This was the first month i hadn't had any symptoms, i personally think its too early to see symptoms when you get an early BFP (i know some people will disagree-but knowing this would have helped me relax when TTC!) .You just never know! Good luck all xx


----------



## want2bmommy

i am currently 6/7 dpo and here are my symptoms so far.......

huge canker sores on gums (never ever get them)
headaches
and today i made a cup of tea and had some toast but the tea tasted really funny (like the milk had gone off, so i made another with a new bottle and it was exactly the same)

can anyone give me any info on this?


----------



## caz81

your sense of smell/taste can change when you are pregnant so fx xx


----------



## want2bmommy

caz81 said:


> your sense of smell/taste can change when you are pregnant so fx xx

caz how are you hun? not spoke 2 u for a few days!

can sense of smell/taste change as early as 6/7 dpo though because implantation wont of happened yet wil it?


----------



## caz81

Im good thanks, really sore boobs though (!) how are you? I have heard that implantation can happen as early as 3 dpo but often occurs at 6 dpo so i think the timings could be ok xx


----------



## want2bmommy

im alright thanks. holdin out! hating this 2ww though! its driving me nuts!! thanks for the advice hun. when you testing? x


----------



## caz81

yeah I hate the 2ww! Af is due on the 18th but i want to hold out for a couple of days after that if dh will let me!! when are you testing? xx


----------



## want2bmommy

af is due on the 19th but dont want to test for few days cuz cud be late coming on so might leave it until the 24/25 which is the fri/sat.


----------



## caz81

yeah i think it is a good idea to wait a few days after af is due...if you can, i really want to but not sure i will have the patience when it finally comes to it!! xx


----------



## want2bmommy

really doesnt feel likemy month though so i think i can manage to test a few days after af is due


----------



## caz81

fx we both get a bfp when we do test xx


----------



## DaisyBee

Wanted to let all you symptom spotters know about my symptoms. Got :bfp: yesterday Apr 11. Had my last + opk's on Wed Apr 1 but not temping so not for sure which day I O'd.

Mar 31 CD 17 + OPK
Apr 1 CD 18 + OPK
Apr 3 CD 20 mild af like cramps in evening ( I never have any cramping except during :witch:)
Apr 4 CD21 mild af like cramping - not constant
Apr 11 CD28 :bfp:
Week of April 4 - April 11 when got my bfp (was trying hard not to symptom spot so not sure of when or how long)

lower backaches off and on
Nipples sensitive and sometimes erect
Complained one night of my left armpit hurting??? No clue if related...
Stuffy nose a little - but Im a daycare provider who is around sick kids so nothing new about a stuffy nose for me.
I was a little crabby some days to dh but no worse than before AF
More hungry than I remember being my usual - wanting breakfast and usually have to make myself eat something in the a.m.

Really though I felt pretty fine the whole week - I assumed cramps that early after O must be related to O even though don't usually get them. 

I did have very vivid dreams throughout the week and would be able to later tell my dh all about them with lots of details. I also had a dream that I had a pregancy test that said "pregnant" which I thought was very weird - esp since it was for a digital test and when I first think HPT in my head I always picture the ones with +/- first. But yesterday took both digital and +/- and = ones and all were positive!
I took a test early am and after 1 minute of waiting for it - I gave up on it and thought - Im not pregnant - Im going back to bed. So 2 hrs later checked it and it was +??!! So then throughout the day was POAS addict and did lots of tests that all came out :bfp: including the digi test that was in my dream!!


----------



## daisydoo

just got my :bfp: today and just want you all to know i had no real symptoms other than af like cramps for the last 7 days. in fact after reading others symps i thought i was out (again) for this month! i've had no more cm than i'm used to (which isnt much) and certainly no yellow cm, no implantation bleeding or cramps, no needing to wee lots, my cp was up and down like a yo-yo (and was v low yesterday) and i haven't felt overly tired.
just wanted to post this as i thought i was out again this month as i expected a whole lot of symptoms and didnt have any!!

This was our 9th month trying and the only thing we have done different this month is taken pregnacare multivits (hisnhers) and BD'd more (every other day from CD12 to CD 26) based on the fact i sometimes have a 36 day cycle. ive also read zita wests book which advises a few diet changes one of which was to cut out artificial sweetners from your diet but i am a bit cynical about all that but thought it worth a try so you never know if it helped. we were also on our 3rd cycle of preseed.

really hope this helps someone and i wish you all all the :dust::dust:in the world if i can help anyone at all please don't hesitate to pm me xxxxxxx


----------



## KatieKat

daisydoo said:


> just got my :bfp: today and just want you all to know i had no real symptoms other than af like cramps for the last 7 days. in fact after reading others symps i thought i was out (again) for this month! i've had no more cm than i'm used to (which isnt much) and certainly no yellow cm, no implantation bleeding or cramps, no needing to wee lots, my cp was up and down like a yo-yo (and was v low yesterday) and i haven't felt overly tired.
> just wanted to post this as i thought i was out again this month as i expected a whole lot of symptoms and didnt have any!!
> 
> This was our 9th month trying and the only thing we have done different this month is taken pregnacare multivits (hisnhers) and BD'd more (every other day from CD12 to CD 26) based on the fact i sometimes have a 36 day cycle. ive also read zita wests book which advises a few diet changes one of which was to cut out artificial sweetners from your diet but i am a bit cynical about all that but thought it worth a try so you never know if it helped. we were also on our 3rd cycle of preseed.
> 
> really hope this helps someone and i wish you all all the :dust::dust:in the world if i can help anyone at all please don't hesitate to pm me xxxxxxx

Oh this is just what i needed to see :thumbup: I have had no symptoms this month as such..other than a day late as of today..so i kinda thought i was out this month! Don't want to get my hopes up as have been a day or two late before!
Congrats on your BFP :happydance:
x


----------



## ohmybabybump.

today is cd 15 and i'm having sore, itchy boops. possible ovulation yesterday. bd'd yesterday and the night before that.


----------



## mama2connor

My symptoms were:

Severe Diahrea
Sickness
Constant dizzyness & Light headed
LOADS of creamy CM
Insomnia
I got anxiety attacks (Before i knew i was pregnant)
Emotional
Frequent urination
AF like cramps


----------



## zowiey

Bump


----------



## want2bmommy

af isnt due for another 4 days but i have got cramps.... it feels as though af is coming! (i hope it isnt) and one... just one really sore boob!......... could this be my month?


----------



## Chloe1

want2bmommy said:


> af isnt due for another 4 days but i have got cramps.... it feels as though af is coming! (i hope it isnt) and one... just one really sore boob!......... could this be my month?

AF is due today i have had cramps for about 2 days and 1 sore and itchy boob also!!! When you testing x


----------



## mrskx0x0

It wasn't a sticky bean but I had:

1. Firmer bbs
2. Really sensitive nipples
3. Lower back ache (kept me awake trying to get comfy)
4. Mega sore gum the day I got my :bfp:- thought I had an infection
5. Felt tired, but just my body if you get what I mean, didn't feel sleepy.


----------



## want2bmommy

Chloe1 said:


> want2bmommy said:
> 
> 
> af isnt due for another 4 days but i have got cramps.... it feels as though af is coming! (i hope it isnt) and one... just one really sore boob!......... could this be my month?
> 
> AF is due today i have had cramps for about 2 days and 1 sore and itchy boob also!!! When you testing xClick to expand...

am not testing until after af is due so probably 22/23 april. what about you?


----------



## Chloe1

im going to try and wait till saturday x


----------



## over40

I am on cd 12 and got a :bfn: today, I just couldnt wait :rofl: but I have been thinking that things have been different this month, probably my imagination, but I have had only very slight cramps since I O'd, I have felt sick especially in the morning and my mid pm it has gone and havent been crying all the time and angry this month, maybe my pmt is easing up on me :happydance:
what do you all think
I am going to wait till saturday to test again, thats if :witch: does get me first
fx for all of you too x :hug:
:dust:


----------



## want2bmommy

Chloe1 said:


> im going to try and wait till saturday x

ahhh well fx and am sending you lots of babydust! x


----------



## want2bmommy

over40 said:


> I am on cd 12 and got a :bfn: today, I just couldnt wait :rofl: but I have been thinking that things have been different this month, probably my imagination, but I have had only very slight cramps since I O'd, I have felt sick especially in the morning and my mid pm it has gone and havent been crying all the time and angry this month, maybe my pmt is easing up on me :happydance:
> what do you all think
> I am going to wait till saturday to test again, thats if :witch: does get me first
> fx for all of you too x :hug:
> :dust:

i have got af style cramps but they arent in the lower middle of my stomach like usual... they are on the left hand side. but just like af cramps. could this be af??


----------



## over40

Oh and I have had heartburn which I never get and really tingly itchy boobs and nipples


----------



## Alchemist

i hear it is between 6 and 12, most likely 9..........


----------



## over40

want2bmommy said:


> over40 said:
> 
> 
> I am on cd 12 and got a :bfn: today, I just couldnt wait :rofl: but I have been thinking that things have been different this month, probably my imagination, but I have had only very slight cramps since I O'd, I have felt sick especially in the morning and my mid pm it has gone and havent been crying all the time and angry this month, maybe my pmt is easing up on me :happydance:
> what do you all think
> I am going to wait till saturday to test again, thats if :witch: does get me first
> fx for all of you too x :hug:
> :dust:
> 
> i have got af style cramps but they arent in the lower middle of my stomach like usual... they are on the left hand side. but just like af cramps. could this be af??Click to expand...


I really dont know, but if its not the usual for you then that does sound promising, if you know what I mean
I am keeping my fx for you :hug:
:dust:


----------



## Alchemist

over40 said:


> Oh and I have had heartburn which I never get and really tingly itchy boobs and nipples

so funny i was JUST doing a search for itchy boobs....... funnily its my left one only....... 

when you testing ???


----------



## over40

Alchemist said:


> over40 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I have had heartburn which I never get and really tingly itchy boobs and nipples
> 
> so funny i was JUST doing a search for itchy boobs....... funnily its my left one only.......
> 
> when you testing ???Click to expand...

:rofl: we could start an itchy boob club :rofl:
Did your itchy boob research find out anything :happydance:
I tested today :bfn:
so I am going to wait until saturday now 
how about you x


----------



## Chloe1

Alchemist said:


> over40 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I have had heartburn which I never get and really tingly itchy boobs and nipples
> 
> so funny i was JUST doing a search for itchy boobs....... funnily its my left one only.......
> 
> when you testing ???Click to expand...


I have a left itchy boob too :rofl: x


----------



## over40

Chloe1 said:


> Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over40 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I have had heartburn which I never get and really tingly itchy boobs and nipples
> 
> so funny i was JUST doing a search for itchy boobs....... funnily its my left one only.......
> 
> when you testing ???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a left itchy boob too :rofl: xClick to expand...

Hey join the club :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: x


----------



## Alchemist

Ha ha girls......wonder what that means.......

I just felt a tinge in my abdomen (very uncool as this is an AF thing for me :dohh:)

I am only testing NEXT week...... sigh. the wait is driving me nutes


----------



## over40

Alchemist said:


> Ha ha girls......wonder what that means.......
> 
> I just felt a tinge in my abdomen (very uncool as this is an AF thing for me :dohh:)
> 
> I am only testing NEXT week...... sigh. the wait is driving me nutes

Hang in there girl, you never know this time it might mean something different x


----------



## Alchemist

over40 said:


> Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha girls......wonder what that means.......
> 
> I just felt a tinge in my abdomen (very uncool as this is an AF thing for me :dohh:)
> 
> I am only testing NEXT week...... sigh. the wait is driving me nutes
> 
> Hang in there girl, you never know this time it might mean something different xClick to expand...

Thanks hon....... trying to not think about it and give others help


----------



## Chloe1

Lets hope the itchy boob is a sign for all 3 of us :happydance: x


----------



## want2bmommy

i had itchy, sore left boob too, af style cramps but af not due for 4 days....... until now.

af has arrived (i believe) so the itchy boob wasnt a sign for me. Im out girlies! good luck to you all :-(


----------



## JayDee

I don't know if it was reading this earlier that has made me think it and now it's true, but my left nipple itches as well now!!


----------



## over40

want2bmommy said:


> i had itchy, sore left boob too, af style cramps but af not due for 4 days....... until now.
> 
> af has arrived (i believe) so the itchy boob wasnt a sign for me. Im out girlies! good luck to you all :-(

oh babe I am sooooooooooooooo sorry to hear that :cry: :hissy: :hug:
Next time .......next time :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :hugs:
:dust: x


----------



## over40

JayDee said:


> I don't know if it was reading this earlier that has made me think it and now it's true, but my left nipple itches as well now!!

Hey who cares, join the itchy boob club :rofl:
:hug: x


----------



## JayDee

In my case, it was a good sign, got:bfp: this morning!!!

So, I think, to go back to the original thread, my symptoms were/are:

Feeling a bit dizzy most of the time
More tired than usual
Needing to go to the loo a lot
In the last couple of days I think my boobs have started to look a bit bigger
Oh, and a weird wobble/cramp (not strong enough to be a pain) in my rib cage (not sure if this is anything to do with being pg but I've only noticed it this month)

Most of these didn't really show up until CD20 (and I got :bfn: on CD 24)

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Alchemist

Jaydee - thats sooooo awesome. Have a H&H 9 months.....

my itchy boob has gone.
Got some AF type very mild cramping this morning
My hipster jeans which are usually slightly lose are fitting snug (but i have been eating badly for a while now)....
Boobs are tender , not sure if they are larger but they sure feel 'full'......could be PMS though
hmmmm, not feeling overly confident and i have a whole week till AF is due......sigh


----------



## JayDee

Thanks!

And don't give up yet, this time last week I got BFN on the same sort of test that gave me BFP this morning.

Fx for you x

p.s. my itchy boob didn't stay around too long either


----------



## over40

hey jaydee thats fantastic well done, enjoy your 9 months :happydance:

well my temp has dropped this morning, so I think I am out for this month, although last night I dreamt I had a baby and was searching for milk for it and asking people if they had any milk for my baby lol ...... I really dont know what that means.


----------



## over40

:witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch: :witch:
Damm she got me :hissy:


----------



## Chloe1

:witch: got me on sat :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## over40

Chloe1 said:


> :witch: got me on sat :cry::cry::cry:

Sorry hun :hug: x


----------



## Chloe1

over40 said:


> Chloe1 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got me on sat :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Sorry hun :hug: xClick to expand...

Aw thanks x I have a feeling it's going to be a long month!


----------



## Pusskins

im 5dpo
Tired
Achey legs
Itchy boobies/feel abit bigger
Bloated

Really hope i get my :bfp:


----------



## willbamom1day

Bump


----------



## Alchemist

so sorry 40...that sucks


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Hiya girlies,

As the title says-no symptoms, which was a real bummer for me, an avid SS.
Anyway, here's my "No Symptom" log leading up to my :bfp: on 16th April:-


*BOOBS *No change at all. No pain, no swelling. (no itching :rofl:) The only unusual thing for me was them being sore from Ov for about 4 days afterwards, then nothing and still nothing!!

*MOOD* Serene! No Harpy-style AF strops (except one occasion in TWW when fell out with Hubs over a Hot Cross Bun)

*BLOATING *No bloating. At all.

*CRAMPS* No cramps, but having them now at nearly 5 weeks (all perfectly normal)

*MS *None yet. Fingers crossed it stays away.

*CHANGE OF TASTE *None. Still loving everything, even my (decaf) tea and coffee.

*WEEING LOTS *No change and still none.

Didn't feel pregnant, yet didn't feel not pregnant IYKWIM!

We _ ARE _ all different and no two pregnancies are ever the same. The only thing, in restrospect, mind you that may have been different (for me) and possibly a sign was a loss of appetite in the One Week Wait, bleeding gums a couple of times and also the appearance of yellow CM in the OWW.

Hope this is of help


:hug: and sincere good luck to you all.


XXXX


----------



## Buds

I am on cd20 and yesterday and today I have been terrible in the tearfulness and moodiness stakes...also I am totally unmotivated to do anything, have been crying 4-5 times a day, feel that only sleep makes me feel better. I have also had sore nipples for a few days (which is now subsiding) funny cramps and fluttery feelings, terrible wind, strange appetite (hungry then not) and very thirsty. This is my first month off the pill and I am 36yo. Could this all be what I hope it is or is it more likely to be af time? 

Any advice?


----------



## Buds

p.s. sorry not to have introduced myself first...am just not myself at the moment!!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Buds said:


> I am on cd20 and yesterday and today I have been terrible in the tearfulness and moodiness stakes...also I am totally unmotivated to do anything, have been crying 4-5 times a day, feel that only sleep makes me feel better. I have also had sore nipples for a few days (which is now subsiding) funny cramps and fluttery feelings, terrible wind, strange appetite (hungry then not) and very thirsty. This is my first month off the pill and I am 36yo. Could this all be what I hope it is or is it more likely to be af time?
> 
> Any advice?

How long are your cycles, love?

XXX


----------



## Buds

I don't really know how long cycles are due to being on the pill but I am sure I ov'd around 8 or 9 days ago and we did the dee many times. Its possible I suppose but being 36 and just off the pill its confusing...my hormones are certainly all over the place but is it pg or af?


----------



## Buds

i don't really know how long my cycles are due to being on the pill...I am assuming 28 days for now. I am pretty sure I ov'd around day 12 or 13. now on day 20 and symptons are there...of could it just be my body getting back to normal after the pill? Its very confusing. I had pretty much resigned myself to never having babies, given my past experience with men, but now I have this chance, and he is soooo excited too!!!!


----------



## Buds

i don't really know how long my cycles are due to being on the pill...I am assuming 28 days for now. I am pretty sure I ov'd around day 12 or 13. now on day 20 and symptons are there...or could it just be my body getting back to normal after the pill? Its very confusing. I had pretty much resigned myself to never having babies, given my past experience with men, but now I have this chance, and he is soooo excited too!!!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Buds said:


> i don't really know how long my cycles are due to being on the pill...I am assuming 28 days for now. I am pretty sure I ov'd around day 12 or 13. now on day 20 and symptons are there...or could it just be my body getting back to normal after the pill? Its very confusing. I had pretty much resigned myself to never having babies, given my past experience with men, but now I have this chance, and he is soooo excited too!!!!


Well firstly good luck to you Buds!

Secondly, if you read a lot of threads here you will probably note that AF symptoms can mirror preg symptoms and as every woman is different and her body reacts to hormones in different ways it's difficult to say what is what! Only time will tell on that one and only you know your body as to what is usual or unusual for you. If you find this cycle being well over your pre-pill normal cycle length, then test! And as quickly as possible!

Hoping for a quick result for you.

XXX


----------



## happyladybugg

Hi guys... I have never posted on here before. My name is Christina and I am in my 6th month of ttc. I have of course given my body my mind made up symptoms each month, I just really feel different about this cycle and I really hope I'm right, I just also hope I'm not jinxing myself by posting this :cry:!!!! Check out my little cycle day/dpo chart so far...
Cycle day 13 bd

Noticed ewcm on cycle day 14 bd

Ovulation day cycle day 15 April 13th cramping on one side (cant remember which side) tons of ewcm, one time only light brown spotting on tissue after going potty (tmi) tender boobs, bd 

Cycle day 16, 1 dpo, was almost positive I had ovulated because of symptoms and I hadn&#8217;t seen ewcm that early in my cycle (I usually get it only a couple days before af comes) since being off the pill. Tender boobs ewcm again

Cycle day 17, 2dpo, bd tender boobs nothing tired but what else is new ewcm tapering off now

Cycle day 18, 3dpo tender boobs little to no ewcm

Cycle day 19, 4dpo tender boobs super irritable, was getting irritated with everyone and anything it didn&#8217;t matter GROUCHY little to no cm, very vivd and weird dream, nothing having to do with pregnancy or babies though. Not at all relevant but I told myself if a ladybug landed on me it was a good sign, one landed in my hair a couple hours later and there were tons of them all around.


Cycle day 20, 5 dpo so irritable again, scaring myself with my attitude, letting things get to me that didn&#8217;t even matter, picking fights with my hubby little to no cm, Took my daughter to see the Hannah Montana movie and I cried during certain parts that I&#8217;m not sure many people would cry at. very vivd and weird dreams&#8230;yes more than one, three to be exact, nothing having to do with pregnancy or babies though.


Cycle day 21, 6 dpo cant stop thinking about if we conceived or not&#8230;in a much better mood but very tired, little to no cm, little headache, very hungry, starting in the evening sharp quick pinch like cramps that only lasted a couple seconds alternating sides. Not at all in the &#8220;mood&#8221; which is weird for me.

Cycle day 22, 7 dpo mood much better, little headache, quick pinch like cramps that only lasted a couple seconds on both sides throughout the day very sparadic gone by night time. Very thirsty, going potty more.Legs kinda feel achy. Very hungry. A little bit of bloody spit after brushing my teeth before bed. Another weird dream. Again not at all in the &#8220;mood&#8221;.

Cycle day 23, 8 dpo good mood again but tired as usual, a little bit of blood again when I brushed in the morning, stuffy nose all the sudden in class that went away in about an hour, achy legs still, no cm at all. Very thirsty but could be from the heat. Not at all in the &#8220;mood&#8221; again.Going potty more. Very hungry. Raspberry iced tea tastes like blood?? Realizing in the last 6 months of ttc, this month I haven&#8217;t felt as many &#8220;symptoms&#8221; as a have before&#8230;could be a good sign. Also just cant stop thinking how something feels different this month&#8230;boy am I gonna feel like a dummy if AF comes!!!! But again so what else is new! But the normal pms stuff mostly all the cramping and weird changes in cm I notice before af comes seems to be missing this month, very thankful for that.


----------



## apple84

I'm only 3dpo...too early I know, but I have been queasy since yesterday evening and I rarely feel nauseous! Either I'm getting a flu or it's a super early pg symptom...only time will tell which one it is.


----------



## Sparklebaby

I really must get my thumb outta my butt and get ma symptoms on here. Im looking good so far. bare with me Il be back :) xx


----------



## Crailly

I am about 3DPO as well - at least according to FF - and I think I feel a little different, but I don't really know, I'm trying not to read too much into anything, trying being the operative word. Sigh. 

The 2WW is going to be like watching paint dry - and trying to see if the colour of the walls is actually darker or not.


----------



## Sparklebaby

OK Ladies :happydance: I am proud to present to date my symptoms so far.

Before I start a little history. I joined bnb in sept last yr but have been trying since August last year, this is my 7th Cycle of trying.
My normal cycle length is 33 days. I ov'd on CD20. I tested on an ov POAS and got 2 lines, no ewmc but then we bd so much I probably missed it anyway.

CD21 - 1DPO:sleep::sleep::sleep:

CD22 - 2DPO = (have in the past ov'd on this day) slightly tender bb's which is a first this early in the cycle.

3DPO - CREAMY CM

4 & 5DPO - Heartburn
lower back acahe to the left 
sore bb's
burping lots but not sure if thats to do with the heartburn
odd twinges here and there.

6DPO - Feel heavy today, like a lead weight, boobs look huge today. backache, lack of concentration, stuffy nose, sleepy in afternoon, heartburn.

7DPO - A few lightheaded spells but nothing heavy.
very warm in office today
blood bogies every time i blow my nose
stuffy nose but not like a cold
very tired in afternoon - constant yawning
heartburn
a friend said in the afternoon I looked drunk and she said I felt quite hot to the touch. 
during the night i woke twice in a hot sweat - dont wear jimjams or had the duvet over me.
strange dreams
bb's a lot more tender to the touch - hurt when I took off my bra when going to bed, I wanted to put it back on again lol.
Looking at today who thinks this might have been implantation day cause i do lol.

8DPO - strange twinge in left groin and calf - bit like a trapped nerve.
lack of hunger - struggled to eat sandwich at lunch time and didnt fancy dinner.
very tired in afternoon - feel like i get to 2pm and I just die.
severe lack of motivation to do anything.
back ache.
peeing more often
earache left ear. (all seems to be happening on the left)
tested using an OPK and got 2 lines - pics available here. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/113735-pma-26.html

9DPO - HPT - SUPERDRUG 10MIU FMU. 2 lines but test line extremely feint. pictures available on page 29 on same link as above.
Almost fell asleep at my desk in the afternoon
lack of hunger again in evening
heatburn pm 
nausea late pm

10DPO - Tired and emotional from the start - hubby felt deflated at the lack of line so I am hoping that will all change on my retest on sunday. tearful last night too.
trouble getting out of bed this morning despite a very early night.
peeing for england
nausea in afternoon along with heatburn.
thirstier than usual. which takes me to now really.
Sleepy
Did another OPK in the evening and got an even better pos on it....man I wish I had more hpt lol.

11DPO - Well not being at work in that awful heat I didnt feel as bad, however along with very painful boobs I had a 3 hr nap in the afternoon. God I wish I could do that at work :rofl: I actually ate a proper dinner in the evening too.
I was a good girl last night when I went clubbing too. on water and fruit juice all night.
Had a few tears yesterday. had a bit of a heart to heart with dear hubby cause I didnt really know how he was feeling. he is so busy at work the excitement wasnt shining out all that much.
Was quite funny walking past Allders and seeing baby stuff in their window display. :rofl:

12DPO - I ache from last night after all that dancing and I have to say I feel a little hung over but Im not. How could I be if I didnt drink. my ears are ringing and I feel a little ikky so maybe the nausea is starting to kick in???
I was going to test today but after talking with DH we have decided tomorrow (Monday) will be best. I think after all of this if I get a :bfn: i will cry....no really I will. so fingers crossed that after 2 pos OPK and a very faint HPT I get the :bfp: I have been waiting for. besides I shall feel like a complete idiot if I dont.

good luck to everyone else :) :hug:


----------



## aflight84

blimey someone has been spotting hey! heheh


----------



## First timer

Thats interesting Sparkle that you say it seems to be happening on the left. All my twinges and pulling are on the left!


----------



## Sparklebaby

First timer said:


> Thats interesting Sparkle that you say it seems to be happening on the left. All my twinges and pulling are on the left!

have also had yesterday what felt like someone pressing their thumb into me just above my left ovary :cloud9: just peed on another opk and its darker :) wohoooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## First timer

Are you going to do a digital. Cant wait to see pic!


----------



## Sparklebaby

First timer said:


> Are you going to do a digital. Cant wait to see pic!


Hi first timer, how are you today??? I have updated my DPO on earlier reply to date. was gonna test today on an asda dip test but hubs wants me to wait till tomorro. if I get a positive on that then I will do a digi on friday morning. I dont get paid til thursday :cry: man Im so broke lol. yeah so watch out for that :bfp: announcement coming your way soon.....I hope. 

:hug:


----------



## willbamom1day

Bump


----------



## groovyjem

hi :D ive been reading throw this thread and think it is brilliant.

I have a list of the symptons i have been having over the past couple of days and just wondered what you ladies honestly thought

Really snappy at h2b its scary
Headaches
Really tired
Tummy pain especially low down on and off
Wind
I wouldnt say sensitive bubs but more ache now and then and look fuller
cm ... loads of and wet.

I did a opk yesterday out of coureosty and it was very faint

today...

bubs look veiny ... like an eye if that makes sense lol ... really small veins but lots of like a purpley colour and the a couple of big fat blue viens and sorry tmi but last night round nips looked red but have now gone brown :blush:

Everything at the moment that i smell is making me feel sick ... not actually been sick but just feel :sick:

i so hope these are signs of :bfp: finger crossed for us all and good luck

:hug:


----------



## shazza83

cerilou said:


> This is my 3rd time posting here - hoping this bean sticks.
> 
> I can honestly say I didn't have any classic symptons. No sore boobs, no backache, no metallic taste in my mouth. The only reason I tested on 11DPO was due to a really bizarre dream I had and I felt brave enough to see a :bfn:
> 
> I have had some slight nausea over the last couple of days, lots of stitch type feelings in my side, a tiny bit of constipation (which was my only hope as I had this in my last 2 pregnancies), a manky taste in my mouth after eating and a dry patch of skin on my forehead that I had in my last pregnancy.
> 
> So basically:
> 1 - 5 DPO Nothing apart from constipation
> 5 - 10 DPO Stitch type pains in my side & dry patch of skin
> 10 - 15 DPO Manky mouth, tiny bit of nausea
> 11 DPO - Very faint :bfp:
> 12 - 15 DPO - line getting darker
> 
> Stick little bean
> 
> Sending you all lots of :dust:

what did u test on to get bfp at 11 days was it an opk or pregnancy test. I am 11 dpo


----------



## Phoebs

Hi all, 

I am on day 32 of a regular 30 day cycle. No realy symptoms to talk about except today I feel incredibly bloated like I've held off weeing for too long and now a little achy, not like AF cramps though!

Anyone else experieced this?


----------



## willbamom1day

i am experiencing the same thing today (day 30 of 31 day cycle)


----------



## samzi

i have cramps and lotiony cm. im due AF tomorrow so im on cd29 of 30 x


----------



## willbamom1day

_samzi_ i too am experiencing those things


----------



## samzi

i also have awful gas :blush:


----------



## groovyjem

good luck ladies i see its test day 2moz ... dont know how youve lasted so long iam already feelin like iam going to cave lol


----------



## samzi

im not testing untill next monday, when i will be just under a week late (if she doesnt show by then that is)


----------



## groovyjem

good luck for next monday hun hope its a :bfp:


----------



## shazza83

I test on Saturday so fx


----------



## groovyjem

good luck shazza


----------



## Romybug

Is it possible to have some of these symptoms even if you test too early and the test is negative? I think what i am trying to say is; can you be pregnant and still test negative if you test too early????


----------



## Sparklebaby

I have done it ladies :yipee: Im pregnant. :wohoo: good luck to those that are testing soon :dust: hope you get that :bfp: :hug:


----------



## hayley2

Congrats Sparklebaby!!



xxx


----------



## leelee

Sparklebaby said:


> I have done it ladies :yipee: Im pregnant. :wohoo: good luck to those that are testing soon :dust: hope you get that :bfp: :hug:

Wow, congrats! Delighted for you!!!

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

Af due today and shes not arrived yet. im still havin lotiony cm, isnt cm supposed to dry up before :witch: i never normally have this!


----------



## First timer

Hello
Got my BFP today so I can typing my symptoms but I cant tell you the DPOs as I am not sure the exact date I ovulated.
Well, straight away I felt different, cant explain that, would have felt crazy saying it before, I just felt content.
I started peeing more within a few days and then developed really bad burps!
I had and are still having strange vivid dreams.
A few days ago my sense of smell started to change, I could smell flowers in the supermarket on the next isle. Also I had a few slightly nausious (*sp) spells and feeling a bit dizzy
I also had pulling twinges in my left side.
(.)(.) started swelling last week 
on Mon I had a a bit of pink cm and yesterday brown spotting. I had AF feeling pains a few day previous to this.
Sorry cant tell you DPO but I am convinced I concieved on 8th April had spotting on 27th 28th BFP 29th
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ablaski17

Hey guys. Okay so I ovulated on March 14th. I didnt start having symptoms until about a week later. My boobs started to get really sore, and I started cramping and having pulling in my lower abdomen. I kind of just knew at that point because I usually dont get cramps until the day AF arrives. I started getting tired earlier also and that is definitly not like me. I did test on March 23rd & 24th and they were BFN's. I said screw and waiting until AF was supposed to arrive that was yestarday I waited until today and tested this morning and thats when I got my :bfp: :happydance: . good luck everyone and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Ablaski17

I ment April in my post above Iam sorry haha.


----------



## happybaby

You guys are very lucky because you know when your last period was and things like that. My last period was 10th march then I had about 5 days of spotting around the 18th april, just when I wiped, on the TP (tmi). Then on the 23rd April I had a clear strong +OPK. the next day was just a faint line. we :sex: on three or four days and I had all sorts of pulls and pains and cramps since then. Yesterday I started feelong:sick:especially when i get hungry, I had some brown spotting on monday and I am so tired. Fingers crossed this would be my month. if not....it will happen.
Thank you all for listening :hugs:

Baby dust to all of you



:wave:


----------



## Wshng4Baby

This thread is not good for me! I just read through all 72 pages in about 4 days! :rofl:

I am 11 or 12 DPO today (not sure of the exact day I O'd because I used OPKs, not temping). I am a POAS addict and I POAS on 5 or 6 DPO, 6 or 7 DPO and 7 or 8 DPO and all were BFN (20miu sensitivity) but I am sure it was way too early. Of course I ran out of HPTs and am waiting for my new order of 10 more HPTs to arrive in the mail :rofl:

This month is definitely different, though. First off, we BD'd with preseed for the first month ever. I had lots of twinges in my lower abd that started the day after the positive OPK (and the BDing that ensued) which was probably me ovulating. 

4 or 5 DPO I was in the movie theater and all of a sudden my nipples felt like they were on fire / vibrating! It was like a sharp, fiery pain, and I half expected something to leak out... kind of made me think that is how it would feel if one was lactating and heard their baby cry :rofl:

5 or 6 DPO slightly itchy, slightly sore bb's

6 or 7 DPO I had lots of burning/cramping/stretching in my lower abd and had a headache in the afternoon. I think this could have been implantation if I am in fact preggo (thus the reason I POAS that day and the next)

7 or 8 DPO my bb's were pretty sore... not really to the touch but definite aching, whether I was sitting still or walking around. They just hurt! My left nipple also itched pretty badly for about an hour.

8 or 9 DPO my bb's were still sore and I had a random zit on the right side of my body! I NEVER gets zits on my body!

9 or 10 DPO everything seemed to be completely normal except the sore bb's and wet, watery CM

10 or 11 DPO (yesterday) absolutely nothing! I made a cake, cooked dinner and then did all the dishes and had a wretched lower back ache afterward that kind of radiated to the front lower abd but I think it was just from standing in the kitchen for so long.

11 or 12 DPO (today) my boobs are sore... that is it.

This is completely random, but for those people who check their CP... have you ever checked it after BDing? I have never been one to check my CP but for the past 5 days or so I have done it while in the shower... it has been slightly low and firm, except for one day when it was really soft and wet... anyway, me and DH BD'd last night and when I was in the shower afterward I checked and I couldn't even reach it! And quite often when we BD I can feel DH's "you-know-what" hitting my cervix (tmi, sorry!) but I couldn't feel that last night. I was just wondering if this could be a sign? Maybe the cervix goes up high in the heat of the moment and stays up high for a little while to protect the embryo?

Sorry for the long post! I am obsessing!


----------



## jules22

I just got my BFP this morning. My symptoms before I found out was..

boobs more pronounced. Looked pretty darn good actually
had horrible cramp 3 days ago. I thought I was starting! (about 10DPO)
My mood was changed. I cry over EVERYTHING! That started last night. 

My period wasn't due until tomorrow...but i tested today haha


----------



## ineedaseed

congrats Jules! 
I am six dpo, cant wait to test, although am a bag of nerves too!
Have been feeling sick for several days and have had tummy pains on and off too. Although it may just be nerves?! xx


----------



## apple84

I got my BFP! I loved this thread during the TWW, so I'm happy to contribute:

I started on prenatal vitamins months ago. and I used Fertilitea and Evening Primrose Oil for two weeks (until OV). BDed CD9,10,12 and Oved on CD13 (couldnt BD that day cuz DH out of town)

2 dpo  felt nauseous after drinking a fruit smoothie, cramps
3 dpo  hunger/nausea
4 dpo - hunger/nausea
5 dpo - hunger/nausea, gassy/bloated and tired
6 dpo - hunger/nausea, tired, mild sore throat, mild cramps
7 dpo - hunger/nausea, tired, mild sore throat, mild cramps, start of creamy cm (previously dry)
8 dpo  saw dip in my chart, sore throat and stuffed up nose, hunger/nausea, tired creamy cm
9 dpo  all of the above plus inconsistent MBs (sorry TMI!)
10 dpo  all of above symptoms plus faint BFP on ic. Also had intense craving for a cheeseburger at 9:30am.
11 dpo  same as above plus a darker BFP

I am now 13 dpo and have the same symptoms. No sore bbs, but some blue veins on them, but I usually get that before af. AF is due today, by the way.

:dust: to you all!


----------



## Lucky Charm

Hi Girls!

I have been a lurker here since we started TTC in Nov! I got my BFP in the 3rd cycle of TTC. Was a bit superstitious of posting before the safe period was over :blush:
Here are my symptoms:
4DPO: thirsty
5DPO: Light headedness. Hot flashes for very short durations, bloating, thirsty, a spell of dizziness during lunch
6DPO: AF type cramps, hot flashes, bloating, emotional, thirsty
7DPO: AF type cramps increased, feeling cold, bloating lessened a little, thirsty, tested :bfn:
8DPO: Cramps reduced quite a bit. Lower back ache is terrible, very less bloating, not thirsty, sneezes, neck ache, smelling sense increased
9 DPO: Dizziness spells. Not even able to put nail paint! trembling hands- light headed, sneezes. Crying at the drop of a hat!
10DPO: Little bloated, sneezing more than usual, slight headache, hunger reduced
11DPO: Not much symptom spotting. Slight headache, hunger reduced, slightly sore bbs, cud not drink 2 sips of beer, burpy
12DPO: Light headed, AF cramps, feeling wet down under, feeling cold at work, got little dizzy while making breakfast, hungry, sore bbs, bbs feeling little bit fuller, smelling sense increased, tugging in left of stomach for 2 minutes, headache!arms and leg paining from cold, thirsty, burpy, continuous tugging in stomach. Tested :bfp:
13DPO: Tested twice :bfp::bfp:

Hope this is helpful 
Lots of sticky baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## mimmymoo

the symptoms i had in early pg before i tested positive with my 1st pregnancy were : 

waves of nausea all day
totally went off tea, it tasted fowl!
period type cramps, carried a tampax in my works uniform pocket for 3 days before eventually testing, lol
really, really painful boobs, thats what made me test - my niece jumped on my lap and knocked a boob which made me scream out in pain - was so sore!

early pg symptoms i got with pg no2, which unfortunately ended with my dd being born asleep @ 6 mths, this time last year were :

period type cramping with strange hot and burning sensation
painful, heavy boobs

i also got the waves of nausea at about 6 weeks

im now TTC again, but dont plan to test for another 10 days in case have 35 day cycle - i have 28 and 35 day cycles, which totally complicates things but im experiecing the following, but not getting over excited as have had same symptoms although not as strong several times now - the dreaded ips !

im on day 26, but as mentioned before not sure if 28 day cycle or not!

waves of nausea - all day for last 4-5 days
heavy boobs, not quite sore but a feeling that something is happening within , lol
light period type cramping
weeing a lot, specially today
salivating a lot more, although dont know if more aware of it as read earlier was a sign of pg
then these two strange events:
had a bout of what i think was ibs about a week ago, came on suddenly and lasted several days - googled all the symptoms and came up with ibs, seems to have passed now
have been dieting, lost 7 lbs in 3 weeks which is really good for me, have carried on being good and just can not lose another 1lb, just wont shift .. but think its too early to reach a plateau and its not an extreme diet, just really strange - this has never happened to me before, i always lose steadily

will just monitor the symptoms and test in about 10 days .. will be the week before lost dd so will be bitter sweet feeling if i am


----------



## willbamom1day

Bump


----------



## ineedaseed

bumpety bump bump!!


----------



## Kota

Sorry, this is really long, but I've just copied and pasted my symtom spotting from my journal. Just goes to show that not all BFP's appear at 10dpo and even if you don't 'feel' it.... Beany could have other things in store for you! 

3dpo - CM - Thick, white, creamy, LOTS. 
Pains - twingy feelings in my LHS, enough that I'm noticing them

4dpo - 
* HUGE amounts of white creamy CM, like, it really is ridiculas.... 
* gassy in the evening (although that could have been the curry. lol)
* noticable ache/cramp in very upper left leg. 
* twinges in abdomen
* increase in urinating.


5dpo 
* woke up at 6am, at 7am suddenly excruiatingly (sp) hungry, like gagged and thought I was going to vomit unless I ate right that second!! 
* Very vivid and rather disturbing dream last night
* Stiff neck 
* more twingy type feelings in abdomen/pelvis. 
* and don't forget the gushes of creamy white CM
* CM still creamy, although now is slighty stretchy as well, only a little, but enough. 
* Strong smelling urine, and considering I've drunk 3 pints of water since lunchtime I'm not sure how!
* Really yawny!! Probably couldn't sleep but boy I'm yawning for England right now!! 
* Slightly bloated this afternoon/evening
* Continual twinges in my pelvis and abdomen all afternoon. 
* slightly snappy at OH

6dpo
Someone plass me a bed please..... cause I'm too tired to observe anything!!! 
I fell asleep on the bus on the way home from school, so badly that I did the whole head 
tilting forward thing, only to bash it on the window and bite my tounge! I must have looked a right idiot.
So fatigue, I think we can add fatigue to my list of observations. *ticks box*

Also sudden extreme hunger to the point of gagging/heaving when waking this morning,
give me food noooooooooooowwwwww is about how it went. 
Reaaaalllly thirsty all day, leading to toilet stops every hour, where I've observed a lack of CM in anyform. 
Tired, did I mention I'm tired??

7dpo
Last night I was sound asleep by 9.30pm!!! I don't think I've done that for a good couple of years, 
slept all the way through until 6am this morning as well. Within 15 mins of leaving the house at 7am,
I was yawning again and have spent the day continuing the same... *yawn* 
Still no appetite, literally forcing myself to eat something at the times allocated to eating,
(work breaks) certainly not enjoying anything I am eating though... again, very strange. 
CM still barely exsistant.... 
Really really thirsty, constantly. water please???
oh... and I became aware of my BB's last night... Obviously I'm aware of them,
but last night when removing my bra I noticed that they were feeling somewhat fuller
and heavier then they had the night before. 
um... mild heartburn spasms during the day and am slightly... well... constipated.(but yet gassy) 
again, not usually an issue for me

8dpo
*Not feeling quite as tired, still tired, just not as bad as the last two days. 
*Bloated, gassy and constipated, need I say more... 
*Drinking gallons of water. 
*my normally quite enjoyed herbal tea tasted horrid at lunch and promptly got tipped down the sink
* heartburn and indegestion in waves throughout day
*early morning insomnia, awake at 5am. 
*boobs very slightly sore when running down hallway chasing child today. 
however not sore now when poking and prodding at them

9dpo
Um... well.... Unfortunately I really have nothing that feels worthy of noting.
No super human strength smell, no nausea, no massive fatigue, 
(general tiredness but 4 mornings in a row being awake at 5am(ish) doesn't help that!!)
no frequent trips to the little girls room, poking and prodding of the twins
isn't producing any soreness, appetite has returned to normal. (Although the banana I just
ate really isn't sitting well right now...) 

Slightly bloated, and still a little blocked up down there. but feeling extremly 'un-pregnant'

10dpo 
BFP dream
really emotional and irritable at OH over something that usually wouldn't bother me,
crying lots for silly reasons. 

11dpo
early morning insomnia kicks in. 
return to lots of creamy cm
Tested with sainsburys own brand - EVAP! (line after time limit) 

12dpo
* sore boobs! They are finally feeling tender and heavy...
(of course this could be because AF is due in 3 days...)
* Bloated. 
* Really thirsty
* frequent peeing
* So stupidly tired, even though I actually manged to sleep in till 9am this morning,
(after waking up at 6.30 to take temp) 
* CM is wet/creamy
* strange vivid dreams again last night, 
* very mild waves of nausea

13dpo
Tested - EVAP! (sainsburys own brand) 
slight temp dip
yucky AF style cramps this morning, lots of sharp pains and twinges down there
started thinking I was completely out for teh month, just didn't 'feel' pregnant. 
got to thinking about next cycle, so convinced I was out, i had 2 cocktails at lunch with friends! 

14dpo
further slight temp dip (still above coverline)
cervix was soft, low and open
Boobs are sore and I've been getting AF style cramps on and off all day.

SOOOO very convinced I was out for the month, fully expected AF to arrive the following day. 

15dpo
temp back on the rise!?!?! 
still sore boobs, toilet stops every hr, yawning my head off after 8hrs sleep last night. 
but thats it, no nausea, no super human smell,

did an opk in the evening, glaring positive, at this stage I started to resume a little more hope... 


16dpo
Positive HPT with 2mu on FRER, faint, but there,

17dpo
+HPT with FMU on Frer, line much darker today, but still no where near control line

18dpo
Dark + hpt with superdrug own brand.


----------



## Tudor Rose

*bump*

such a good thread girls


----------



## Mitsuko

1-2-3 dpo: mild cramps, lots of CM
4-5-6 dpo: abundant CM
7 dpo: dull sensation in lower abdomen, tiredness (had a short night so might be unrelated), boobs feel a little bit bigger (I might just imagine that)
8 dpo: mild cramps, tiredness, feeling depressed, boobs still feel weird 
9 dpo: Still very tired (fell asleep on the couch yesterday), mild headache, general feeling of being "unwell", boobs feeling weird
10 dpo: same + BFP
11 dpo: same + BFP


----------



## nightsky

My symptoms are boobs aching (the left one is aching more but that one has always been a bit awkward lol), moody, tired, feeling very bloated, a weird feeling in my stomach -- well I'm not sure it's a weird feeling but I just seem to be really aware of my stomach, could be the bloating maybe. No cravings or anything but today I felt nauseous for the first time! Yey :laugh2: Oh and my hands/arms are really cold and aching, especially the right hand/arm but might be unrelated to pregnancy.


----------



## MsLesley

There is way too many pages for me to read through on this thread at the moment but i thought that i would post this link that i just found...i think you ladies will find it very interesting and helpful with EPS.

Enjoy!!
https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/


----------



## lissaloo

cheers mslesley that site is great !!! unfortunaltly i have no symptoms ither than a little dull ache on the left side !


----------



## ineedaseed

Bump!


----------



## MsLesley

lissaloo said:


> cheers mslesley that site is great !!! unfortunaltly i have no symptoms ither than a little dull ache on the left side !

wow...i just got through all 74 pages in this thread...very interesting!!

how many DPO are you Lissaloo? I have been writing my symptoms down but I'm not going to post them in here till i know for sure im pregnant. I have 2 kids and pregnant 4 times so i usually know ahead of time if i am pregnant or not. my biggest number 1 symptom is tender bb's and they start to have a strong smell of breast milk...which i havent got yet but i am only about 5 DPO so i dont expect them to be just yet.

Has anyone else who has been pregnant more then once find that your bb's smell of breast milk early on? even when im not pregnant, i cant escape this smell and i haven't breastfed in 8 years


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls..Im super tired today,struggling to stay awake...Had that horrid metal taste in my mouth again. And this odd bubbling sensation above my pubic bone,has any one else had this?? Felt really nausias this afternoon too. I still have the backache and period pain that comes and goes. Maybe its just AF coming.....


----------



## MsLesley

natasja32- how many DPO are you?


----------



## natasja32

Im only 6dpo,im due AF on the 25th.:blush:


----------



## MsLesley

bump bump bump


----------



## MsLesley

has anyone experience an increase in libido as an EPS? This seems to be one of mine:blush: 
but reading through the entire thread, no one has mentioned this.:shrug:


----------



## natasja32

MsLesley said:


> has anyone experience an increase in libido as an EPS? This seems to be one of mine:blush:
> but reading through the entire thread, no one has mentioned this.:shrug:

Ive noticed that too,but havent said anything.Hubby doesnt even know!:dohh: Sure he wouldnt mind. Ive just not felt up to doing anything about it. :rofl:


----------



## willbamom1day

bump


----------



## MsLesley

natasja32 said:


> MsLesley said:
> 
> 
> has anyone experience an increase in libido as an EPS? This seems to be one of mine:blush:
> but reading through the entire thread, no one has mentioned this.:shrug:
> 
> Ive noticed that too,but havent said anything.Hubby doesnt even know!:dohh: Sure he wouldnt mind. Ive just not felt up to doing anything about it. :rofl:Click to expand...

i completely hear you..its one thing to feel it, its another to want to do something about it lol


----------



## lissaloo

hi im 6 or 7 dpo i have 3 kids and didn't really have any symptoms with any of them , i still have the cramps going on they have been more intense today, also i can't sleep get a stuffy nose in the night and i had to get up to pee last night !!

im putting it all down to a poss UTI ,,


----------



## EmmaM2

Well i have been reading this thread (which is exceptionally addictive) and started to convince myself that my symptoms (cramps/twinges for 3 days) are really really really early signs - even though i think i only ovulated on fri/sat :dohh: but i think i have just realised i'm getting a uti - not had one for years, bloody typical! Just as well i guess as not suposed to be trying yet - i think i'm going to turn into an obsessed symptom spotter next month!


----------



## Neela

I have been reading all the posts on this thread. 

I'm having pregnancy symptoms since 6 DPO and I'm 10 DPO today and did HPT today with FMU.. and got :bfn: :cry:

I certainly dont want AF to come :af: I have been TTC for about 6 months.

Symptoms so far:

5 DPO: Fatigue, Diarrhea, Gassy, White CM
6 DPO: Bloated, Gassy, Temp rise, slightly sore Bs, White CM
7 DPO: Fatigue, Gassy, Slight abdomen cramping, slightly sore Bs, White CM
8 DPO: light spotting, Temp rise, White CM
Abdomen cramping on and off, Extreme leg cramping, White CM
9 DPO: leg and foot cramping, Head ache, White CM
Abdomen cramping on and off, Temp rise, slightly sore Bs
10 DPO: slightly sore Bs and pinching pains in left breast, White CM
Abdomen cramping on and off, Temp rise, extreme thigh pains

I'm going to test tomorrow too. [-o&lt; Fingers and toes XXXXXXX

Sticky Baby Dust to all :dust:


----------



## Simon'sMum

Here is what I felt like along the tww...

1. bloated, gassy
2. very sensitive/sore nipples
3. cramps in my lower belly like af was coming

And both times, no witch was headed my way! ;)

I wish you all the best! :)


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls...how are you all doing? Anyone with any new symptoms?? I havent got any new ones as of yet.:hugs:


----------



## tennismom

still really crampy, but low ones, right across my c-sec. scar. and just in general, cramps!! feels like i am going to start?? more CM today, clear and wet.
bbs are sore. i think i'm 8 or 9 dpo? or maybe 10? not even sure when i o'ed, but it was early in my cycle.


----------



## flowertot

Hi just though i post my symptoms....or lack of them lol

3-4dpo - couldn't sleep. was wide awake until 4am even though i knew i was tired. 
9dpo - slight twinges in bb's 

and thats it really! 

i got my :bfp: at 9dpo and i'm now 5 weeks today. sickness has started already a few days ago. it feels worse than when i had my DD already! oh and need to pee a let more now but that wasn't a sign before i got my :bfp:


----------



## lissaloo

i got nothing today no aches or pains like i did have no need for the loo a bit tired but hey i got 3 kids so i will be ,,im not all optamistic about this month so i'll just wait and see but not hold my breath !


----------



## willbamom1day

bump


----------



## SmileyShazza

I have just sat and read the first seven pages of this thread and I stopped there as I seem to have quite a lot of the symptoms mentioned on them! I am currently around 10dpo I think and so far Ive had greasy hair and skin, cramps. sicky feeling, random pains in legs and buttocks, spots, sore boons and nipples, headaches, tiredness, weird dreams (which I never have) amongst other bits and bobs.

Im not getting too excited just in case it is just my hormones sorting themselves out a bit but am also keeping everything crossed that my symptoms are for the right reasons! Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies! It would be amazing if it happened this month as it is our first month ttc but as I say am not getting my hopes up just yet!


----------



## rubyloo

am about 7dpo and my chest hurts soooooo much. they are so tender and sore, esp. round the sides. apart from the odd twinge nothing much else. no needing to wee or sickness.....am a bit gassy though....hmmmm!


----------



## EmmaM2

well i'm still v. early i think (maybe 5 dpo?) but after lunch i thought i was going to vomit, i got really bloated and felt awful. Has subsided now though but still feel off. Still shattered but thats nothing new! Still getting low cramps but they have eased of a little. Very mood swingish but i think this is becuase i'm tired. I'm getting good at imagining symptoms! CP low and hard - first time i have actually felt it and have been checking 5 days. Not much cm (although never is) but it is clear and wet. Never done this 2ww thing before - only in it now as we got carried away on friday - its agony....


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls....well i feel like poo today:dohh: Have a headache and woke up at one this morning feeling sick to my stomach. Had a rubish nights sleep,very restless. Been feeling very dizzy today,almost like vertigo,hotflushes and just eaten my dinner and i feel sick again!:hissy: Horrid taste in my mouth still and still having bubbling above my pubic bone.Cramps on and off. AF is due on Monday.Had a dip in temp on Monday but is going back up. Am shattered too! How are the rest of you feeling. Im only 9dpo.:blush:


----------



## Worrisome

Hi Natasja 

Well that sounds really positive, especially with the temp going up. Are you feeling a little more positive today.
I have been having a funny spasm feeling in tummy today, happened twice, honestly didnt feel like wind :rofl: cant remember anything last time. Anyone else had this?
Hubby says boobies look pregnant. But they dont hurt at all just bigger and nipples are hard (sorry tmi)


----------



## natasja32

Worrisome said:


> Hi Natasja
> 
> Well that sounds really positive, especially with the temp going up. Are you feeling a little more positive today.
> I have been having a funny spasm feeling in tummy today, happened twice, honestly didnt feel like wind :rofl: cant remember anything last time. Anyone else had this?
> Hubby says boobies look pregnant. But they dont hurt at all just bigger and nipples are hard (sorry tmi)

Well i was feeling bit better then did two ic tests and got lines on both,but ive heard that they are not very reliable. They are very faint and to be honest cant really make out if they are evaps or not!:hissy: So am confused yet again. Ive had the spasms too,but ive also had loads of gas!:blush:So embaressing:dohh:Boobs not really hurting but nipples are very sensitive at the moment.


----------



## Worrisome

I always thought that the internet cheapies were really sensitive. Also I saw the thread saying dont trust them but it did show a positive, ok it was faint but it was right.
With regards to evaps, I would think it would be very rare to get them on all 3.
Gas is a god sign although granted not for your hubby :rofl:
try and get some quality sleep tonight.


----------



## natasja32

Worrisome said:


> I always thought that the internet cheapies were really sensitive. Also I saw the thread saying dont trust them but it did show a positive, ok it was faint but it was right.
> With regards to evaps, I would think it would be very rare to get them on all 3.
> Gas is a god sign although granted not for your hubby :rofl:
> try and get some quality sleep tonight.

Well thats what i thought,but not getting my hopes up...They were super light tho. Oh well will do another FEW tomorrow.:rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Worrisome

good luck hun


----------



## natasja32

Well ive been posting my symptoms for last few days....On monday i had a temp dip,but its been coming back up over the last few days. I thought i would check the position of my cervix after my bath. Must have been there rooting around for 10 min before i found her. Im a bit confused as she is very,very high,soft and closed. But usually with AF due on Monday she would be generally low and firm. What do you think ladies good sign or just wishfull thinking??:blush:


----------



## willbamom1day

anyone just get their BFP and wanna post their symptoms


----------



## willbamom1day

Bump


----------



## EMYJC

Hello everyone, hope you don't mind me posting on here. I have had one period since stopping pill in Jan 09, it came on 8th April, since then not come on but have seriously been getting lots of the symptoms you are all writing on here.

Lotiony Cm, 
bloated, 
horrendous gas, 
so so tired, I normally love to go running, but tried last week and almost died as was so breathless and weak. 
Keep getting a pulling, tight sensation in womb area.
No energy, really tired, went to bed at 10 last night and didnt get up til 10 this morning.
Dizzy, headaches, and really queasy.
Had 2 days of an awful taste in mouth that even mouthwash didnt shift but that has gone.
My hpt's are negative though! :( I dont get what my body is doing to me??


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :D Can't believe I'm actually posting in here! :shock:

I got my :bfp: today on 13 dpo. Very early days (3w 5d) so I guess that could be why I don't have shed loads of symptoms yet. All I have is some pulling and mild cramping (started today) and a bit of backache this morning. That's it! No sore boobs, no increase in weeing, no abundance of cm. But I do also have 'that feeling'; it's a unique kind of feeling in my womb I guess. Something is going on.

So don't count yourselves out girls just because you may not be getting every symptom under the sun.

Loads of luck all :D


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls....Hope you are all well. Well AF was due yesterday,still no sign today. I had a few light positives on ic tests last week. Did a FR on saterday morning and it was a :bfn: So now i am confused!!!!:hissy: Im not sure whats going on,maybe just a delayed period. Nothing has changed symptom wise,still have them all. Ive had a horendous(sp) headache this whole week and its finally gone today. My temps are still high and so is my cervix.Ive also had a massive increase in my appetite this last week,dont know whats up with that. If im not preggers and sure as heck gonna look like i am. Hahahaha How are you all doing girls??


----------



## lissaloo

mmm well i still got no symptoms but im missing the :witch: to she was due today no sign no cramps just a massive headache this morning keep needing a god damn wee also i had a lovely noon nap just crashed out in the chair !!

im not pg i know but just wonder where :witch: is !!


----------



## natasja32

Poshie said:


> Hello all :D Can't believe I'm actually posting in here! :shock:
> 
> I got my :bfp: today on 13 dpo. Very early days (3w 5d) so I guess that could be why I don't have shed loads of symptoms yet. All I have is some pulling and mild cramping (started today) and a bit of backache this morning. That's it! No sore boobs, no increase in weeing, no abundance of cm. But I do also have 'that feeling'; it's a unique kind of feeling in my womb I guess. Something is going on.
> 
> So don't count yourselves out girls just because you may not be getting every symptom under the sun.
> 
> Loads of luck all :D

Congrats sweetie! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## natasja32

lissaloo said:


> mmm well i still got no symptoms but im missing the :witch: to she was due today no sign no cramps just a massive headache this morning keep needing a god damn wee also i had a lovely noon nap just crashed out in the chair !!
> 
> im not pg i know but just wonder where :witch: is !!

Hey sweetie....have you tested then?:blush:


----------



## lissaloo

noo not yet i don't even have one lol !! if :witch: doesn't arrive today then i might test tomorrow im normally right on the ball in the morning when i wake up !!

im feeling a very mild cramps so it might come later today !!


----------



## MrsR32

Is lack of concentration a symptom??? I cannot bring myself to work today, mind keeps wandering and just keep reading B&B and hoping no-one in the office notices!!!


----------



## emmajane..

Well, I posted a seperate thread but so far I have all these symptoms.. 

*Bad period like pains
*Really sore breasts
*Cold/Runny nose and nose bleeds
*Sharp stabbing pains in my side
*Diorreah and feeling really sick on and off..


----------



## natasja32

Well girls...im 5 days late now. Ive tested with FR and Clearblue with FMU and still negative. So my AF has gone on holiday and forgotten to come back. Ive been having really bad backache last few days,so maybe she is on her way. My temp is still high at 37.4 which could really not mean a thing. This TTC is so frustrating!:hissy:How are you all doing girlies? Anything new??:blush:


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Nat :wave:!! I totally agree, its totally frusterating!! haha...Well hopefully she did go on holiday and is never coming back!!! Hopefully you will get your :bfp: very soon!!

I've been so sick the last couple of days, tired, moody but most of all my boobs have been hurting so much, especially the left one, but my right one has been kinda itchy, so i dunno! I really hope this is my month..Fingers crossed for me!!! xoxo


----------



## lissaloo

hi girls i finally got my AF !! it scared me to be that late so i have booked a smear test to check everything out !! luckily it is before ov !!


----------



## natasja32

want2bamom said:


> Hey Nat :wave:!! I totally agree, its totally frusterating!! haha...Well hopefully she did go on holiday and is never coming back!!! Hopefully you will get your :bfp: very soon!!
> 
> I've been so sick the last couple of days, tired, moody but most of all my boobs have been hurting so much, especially the left one, but my right one has been kinda itchy, so i dunno! I really hope this is my month..Fingers crossed for me!!! xoxo

Fingers crossed for you getting your :bfp: this months sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## natasja32

lissaloo said:


> hi girls i finally got my AF !! it scared me to be that late so i have booked a smear test to check everything out !! luckily it is before ov !!

Aw hunny im sure everything is fine.:hug:


----------



## want2bamom

natasja32 said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat :wave:!! I totally agree, its totally frusterating!! haha...Well hopefully she did go on holiday and is never coming back!!! Hopefully you will get your :bfp: very soon!!
> 
> I've been so sick the last couple of days, tired, moody but most of all my boobs have been hurting so much, especially the left one, but my right one has been kinda itchy, so i dunno! I really hope this is my month..Fingers crossed for me!!! xoxo
> 
> Fingers crossed for you getting your :bfp: this months sweetie!:hugs:Click to expand...

Well yesterday i ended up doing an IC Hpt, just because i have so many and there was a a very very faint line, i could see..But i'm not getting my hopes up because last cycle that happend too, so hopefully that line this time will get darker cause i'm really feeling pregnant this time around:)


----------



## leelee

want2bamom said:


> natasja32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat :wave:!! I totally agree, its totally frusterating!! haha...Well hopefully she did go on holiday and is never coming back!!! Hopefully you will get your :bfp: very soon!!
> 
> I've been so sick the last couple of days, tired, moody but most of all my boobs have been hurting so much, especially the left one, but my right one has been kinda itchy, so i dunno! I really hope this is my month..Fingers crossed for me!!! xoxo
> 
> Fingers crossed for you getting your :bfp: this months sweetie!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well yesterday i ended up doing an IC Hpt, just because i have so many and there was a a very very faint line, i could see..But i'm not getting my hopes up because last cycle that happend too, so hopefully that line this time will get darker cause i'm really feeling pregnant this time around:)Click to expand...

Wow, I really hope this is it for you. You deserve it!


----------



## natasja32

Hey girlies...How are you all doing? Any news? More symptoms anymore :bfp: that i dont know off?? Im so nosey!:rofl:


----------



## eeyore83

Has anyone had any food cravings as early symptoms?

I think my mind might just be playing a great practical joke as I have yet to see that:bfp:, and:witch: is due in 4 days, but I have completely lost my sweet tooth. For me, I'm a daily sweets addict. Chocolate tastes funny to me.

I was out grocery shopping today, and all I wanted was... sauerkraut. Yes, much to my hubby's disgust, I brought it home and started eating it out the jar. I think I even grossed myself out on this one...


----------



## 3 girlies

i can add mine now :happydance:

3dpo, boobs tender & stuffy nose, cramps
4dpo, sore throat stuffy nose, more cramps, tired
5dpo, feeling really ill with a cold, blocked nose, exhausted & had a really weird dream!!! felt hot!
6dpo, boobs really sore now but just when pressed under the armpits. felt hot!
7dpo, lightheaded & tired, still got a bad cold! Cramps that come & go, felt like af cramps.
8dpo, same as above...faint line on a superdrug test!
9dpo, cramps & still got a cold....another faint line on a superdrug & frer tests
10dpo, felt like af was coming, still tender boobs getting more painful daily...darker line (but still quite faint) on a superdrug test
11dpo, still got a blocked nose & croaky voice, feeling tired & light headed even when sitting down!! Cramps bad in evening, i was convinced af was coming.
12dpo (today) boobs really sore now, still feeling a bit light headed. cramps have eased.....pregnant 1-2 on a digi!!!!!

my cm is no different to any other month!!


good luck to you all!! xxxxx



oh & my advice is not to test daily, i was in panic because my lines werent getting darker but they just took a few days to darken up, it caused so much stress!!


----------



## tansey

Never thought i'd be posting these after 16months since a MC.
I don't know what DPO but all probably started in 2nd week of 2ww. My symptoms before the test that I didn't know where symptoms until now were:


Night sweats (i can have these about 1/2 days just before AF but I had them for days and bad dreams and feeling hot all the time and not just coz of the weather.
hearburn/acid reflux and gall stone twinges (don't ask!)
wasn't snappy or emotional
no backache

THe things that gave it away was the fact that i spot for up to 7days before AF arrives and this month the spotting started late and was only really coloured CM for 2/3days!
DH made me test at 13DPO

Now I have been sleeping badly and woken up 5am for two mornings and my tummy rumbling with hunger. Also had pains and the runs for two mornings. My abdo is bloated and I look like I have a small bump already even when i breathe in (hoping this is just water retention or something). I have had a lot of heat in my abdo and twinges. Boobs still big and tender. I have pain/aches in right hip but this could be the fibroids.

Sorry for the essay but i am so happy! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Sorry just thought of another thing i had - stabbing pains in abdo just now and then Mid 2ww.

(Anyone wanting any Zita West books for expert advice? https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell-wanted/141216-sale-zita-west-books.html)


----------



## welshwarriors

Right, like you see I'm 31wks pregnant and I thought I share my pregnancy symtoms with you guys...

Well, lets see...I had NONE! I didn't feel pregnant or anything like that. Not in a million years I thought the test would turn positive. 

So all you girls out there spotting symtoms...you might not have any when you get your :bfp: xxx


----------



## MrsK78

ok i am feeling daft posting this but i have been having all the symptoms and o'vd at the right time and bd also the right time - was 2 days late and had the worst AF ever (usually regular as clockwork (have been since leaving BC 2 yr ago) and never late, still feeling really weird though - loving this post and it is keeping me engrossed, could i still get a BFP? sorry if this sounds lame, ttc#1


amanda x


----------



## Stotty

Nel said:


> I got my BFP on Saturday when AF was 4 days late. After months of checking every symptom, I felt pg this time within a week of O. Here are my symptoms:
> 
> 0dpo - slight pink cm and soreness in ovaries.
> 6-8dpo - woke up in night with heartburn.
> 7dpo - pink cm once on TP (sorry TMI). BBs hurt but differently to PMS, more swollen and heavy feeling.
> 8dpo - pink cm after bm (sorry again)
> 9-14dpo - woke up every night with heartburn, stuffy nose and sensitive teeth. Felt incredibly hungry at times during the day but didn't fancy food. BBs still hurt, and I think I can see veins that weren't there before.
> 14-18dpo - heartburn subsided but still woke up every night with stuffy nose and sensitive teeth. Still extreme hunger during day. BBs still hurt, veins definitely starting to appear.
> 19dpo - BFP with CB Digi.
> 
> DH and I are chuffed to bits. This is our first and I'm an old bird (39) so we're keeping our fingers crossed. Things we did differently this month: I drank grapefruit juice - at least 1/2 a pint a day; we BDd with Preseed every other day from the end of AF to 2dpo, I took EPO every day until O.
> 
> Good luck everyone. I hope you all get your :bfp: soon.
> 
> I forgot one more thing; DH said I 'smelled different'. He couldn't say how but noticed a couple of times in the 2WW that I didn't have my normal smell. I also thought my pee had a different smell. Must have been all the extra hormones.

Nel I am so pleased for you I too am nearly 39 and having all the symptoms think I tested too early though and got negative result. I have never ever been more certain in my life my eldest is 19.........I am so happy to hear your story though


----------



## Naughty_Pink

i am really early - 2-3 weeks........and only found out yesterday! Wooohooo!
Already sleeping like a lead balloon, dont fancy anything to eat (major weird!) and my sense of smell is crazy...oh an extra loud bottom coughs followed by childish giggles!


----------



## ineedaseed

Naughty_Pink said:


> i am really early - 2-3 weeks........and only found out yesterday! Wooohooo!
> Already sleeping like a lead balloon, dont fancy anything to eat (major weird!) and my sense of smell is crazy...oh an extra loud bottom coughs followed by childish giggles!


congrats on your BFP xx


----------



## wannabeamom

lol to bottom coughs!!! :D :D


----------



## FBbaby

symptoms for me were that I am use I felt implantation at 5dpo. I suddenly felt a sharp pinch on left side for about 2 seconds. I was in the middle of a deep conversation with my mum, so wasn't at all focussed on my body.

When I tested, it was just for fun and didn't expect a :bfp: as only 9dpo. I didn't have any symptoms. Today, I'm on my officially AF due date, and the main symptoms is really sensitive boobies. They feel so much bigger already.

Other milder symptoms are some cramping feelings that come on and off, cm abundant and creamy/yellowish colour, maybe increase need to wee (but wouldn't have noticed I think if I didn't know), feeling very hot at night. 

Baby dust to anyone awaiting results :hug::hug:


----------



## Romybug

Hey all.

Im about 4dpo. Not feeling many "symptoms" other than a few twinges in tummy, very high and closed cp and abundant cm. Im not getting my hopes this month. I felt like a complete fool last month when i had every symptom under the sun only to get a :bfn: at the end of it all. :dohh: 

Im not symptom spotting much this month. I find it funny that most of the ladies with :bfp: had very few symptoms and all of us with :bfn: seem to have all the symptoms. :blush:


----------



## Stotty

Lucy Lu said:


> Right - thought I would finally post my early symptoms on here since I'm 9 weeks on now! This will reassure anyone who has very little symptoms - before expected af, the only things I really had were peeing all the time, ever so slightly sore boobs and crying ALL THE TIME - however, I'm pretty emotional anyway, esp. in the 2wk wait so I'm not sure that was even really driven by the pregnancy!
> 
> Any other pg symptoms I've had have come after missed af - and range from really creamy CM, feeling really sick all the time without actually throwing up, nipples getting bigger and darker and sometimes feeling really heavy down in my womb area. Main one for me has been peeing about 10 times a day! Sickness didn't kick in until after week 6.
> 
> ...So don't wanna get people's hopes up unnecessarily, but there really is sometimes very little to go on in the very early days.
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust to all reading this!



Hi Lucy Lu well theres hope for me then because like you very emotional, slightly sore boobs and peeing for England! Although I am going around 20 times or more and thats just at work in the daytime, I am also getting up in the night etc and early morning, this mixed with vivid dreams (I can still see my dream last night) and I need to have ketchup with everything even my lunch sandwich! Too scared to test as had :bfn: 2 weeks ago with doc I am now scared to do it!

Luv to all and lots of baby dust x x x x


----------



## bluejeanlucy

The things that were different this month:

1) i DIDN'T get sore nipples right after ovulation, which i usually do
2) i DIDN'T get a ton of white creamy cm right after ovulation, which i usually do
3) all month my temps were a lot higher than usual - chart wasn't triphasic, just high
4) around 7 or 8 dpo i started getting dizzy. this was my first real sign. never that had before. 
5) sore nipples/armpits started around 10 dpo. usually that's when they go away, not start.
6) night after 11 dpo, REALLY PAINFUL af cramps woke me up out of sleep. i wasn't due for af for 4 more days and i never get af cramps early. they lasted about 30 minutes and were awful.

that's about it! i'd say the dizziness and the early, middle-of-the-night cramps were the biggest give aways... 

btw...i got my bfp 12 dpo...

good luck and baby dust!!!


----------



## Stotty

eeyore83 said:


> Has anyone had any food cravings as early symptoms?
> 
> I think my mind might just be playing a great practical joke as I have yet to see that:bfp:, and:witch: is due in 4 days, but I have completely lost my sweet tooth. For me, I'm a daily sweets addict. Chocolate tastes funny to me.
> 
> I was out grocery shopping today, and all I wanted was... sauerkraut. Yes, much to my hubby's disgust, I brought it home and started eating it out the jar. I think I even grossed myself out on this one...



No :bfp: for me as yet but can't stop eating cheese with ketchup and dreaming of babies!! This along with every other blooming symptom ime getting so stressed x x


----------



## HayleyJJ

oh mu god sore lips CHECK

above thread CHECK lol


----------



## kermie219

I always feel silly when I do this but here it goes.....the beginning of this month I got fed up with charting and just stopped. I knew about when I was going to ovulate because it was a date already stuck in my head. Anyway....we bd'd A LOT. Now here I am the day before my :witch: is due...and I feel really really sick! I am so tired I can barely keep my eyes open and on Saturday night which would be about 7dpo I got one sided cramps and when I went to the loo I saw 2 blood flakes lol never knew what they were till I saw them! But I have to say I feel exactly like I did when I ws pregnant last time and I am trying really hard to not get excited about it but would be very surprised if I wasn't pregnant right now. I also have to pee like every freaking 5 minutes. No reall bb changes except that they feel heavy and seem to be a little bigger......so we shall see tomorrow! hope the witch stays far far away.

Aahhh I feel much better now for getting it all out lol good luck everyone!


----------



## poppycock

With my first pregnancy (7yrs ago) I couldn't eat apples or egg whites. 2nd trimester I had a full feeling constantly and I was always in the bathroom, then later on all food I ate, tasted like soomeone dumped pepper on everything.


----------



## 2yrsandwaiting

just wanted to Bump!


----------



## willbamom1day

bump


----------



## motomama

I hate to be a spoiler of symptom-spotting, but really, this month I had fewer 'symptoms' than some of the other non-pregnant months! :dohh: I've heard that from other women, too, so it might just be one of those funny things for some of us!

Cd11 was my first day of any 'symptoms', and all that I felt was some fatigue (but I had been travelling that day, so it may have just been from that) and tender boobs. I decided to test on cd12 and got my :bfp: No additional symptoms until CD15 when I started needing to pee more often (especially around 4-5 a.m.!).

So, my only symptoms have been the need to pee in the middle of the night, fatigue (which is probably related to the middle of the night bathroom trips!), sore boobs, and some bloating. HTH!


----------



## baby1moretime

my symptoms!! Apart from the obviouse sickness i was getting i had the strongest sence of smell, i remember when i was pregnant with my youngest i would walk into the kitchen dining rm where are dogs slept too and i would gag cos all i could smell was dog i was awful, and the strangest symtom i get EVERY time i am pregnant is..........dont know if i should share as not normal i dont think...i smell of onion down below..:blush: so strange as i dont even eat them that often ever!! :hug:


----------



## baby1moretime

and 1 morning i woke up and felt like i was falling, i walked and was like i was wearing dodgy glasses or something was really strange so went for an eye test, which obviously came back clear (i have 20/20 vision) turns out that was even stranger pregnancy symptom than my :blush: onion 1!!


----------



## baby1moretime

Good luck Kermie!!! :bfp::hug:


----------



## willbamom1day

bump for the new bfps to add their symptoms


----------



## baby1moretime

Oh and my cats they were always all over me i think they smell the milk ducts or something, cos i have always known our cats behave the same way with pregnant women, my cat is always up for a cuddle but she just would not leave me alone when i was pregnant!
Ok i will dissappear now lol


----------



## akgrown

:happydance::happydance:

This has been one of my favorite forums so I thought I would post my very early symptoms here...I am not sure but I had to guess I OV around CD 6...So the BFP would have been around 12 DPO

A very strong feeling early in cycle that this was NOT my month
2 BFP dreams
last week Wed/Thur felt very bloated by the end of the day (had to unbutton pants at work)
tired - but more when it was time to go to bed, that was it, like a buzzer went off and I couldn't keep my eyes open a second longer
Very subtle but more fitful sleeping (waking up more and feeling like I should just get up even though it would be at 2 am)
Extremely thirsty - drinking twice the amount of water I usually do
Hungrier earlier in the day, and snacking more

:dust: to everyone!!!!! XOXO


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I got my :bfp: at 11 DPO. I had tiny little spots (never get spots) and also had AF type cramping from about 7 DPO. 

I still don't have many symptoms and don't really feel pregnant at the moment so sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Well today (12dpo) my nipples are sore (on and off). And felt a few twinges on the lower left side of my abdomin..


----------



## EmmaM2

just thought i would bump this thread as i love it and wouldn't want people to miss out on it!


----------



## crackle

Good bump Emma!
:witch: is due for me tomorrow and my (imaginary?) symptoms seem to have disappeared! Ah well, you never know!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Bumping as this is a great thread!! x


----------



## Romybug

Hi ladies..... I got my :bfp: today on CD 50. Im 15 days late for the :witch:..... I tested from 11dpo and kept getting :bfn:. My symptoms are as follows :- Started getting sore boobs 4 days before i tested +. And my biggest symptom was not having any symptoms at all. I had none of my usual pms cramps, no sore boobs nothing! Looked at my chart earlier and noticed that my cp stayed high since ov. That's it.... So there is hope for all you ladies that are not getting any early symptoms. :hugs:


----------



## ummar

Congrats!!


----------



## pinkgem100

with my first the week before my af was due was rly tired, cud hardly concentrate and the first day i missed my af was being sick so took test and :bfp:.

now i am 1 week over due with af, feeling sick, tired, headaches, bloted, stomach cramps BUT :bfn:, at docs tomorrow for test so fingures x as first pregnancy ended in a miscarrage at 20 weeks.


----------



## orbsone

:dust: 


Best of luck 2moro pinkgem100 :thumpup:


Am 6 dpo (approx) 

Have little appetite all day...unusual for me! Could not eat the fried egg sandwich I made for lunch, which is strange for me :sick:- I am like a puppy dog in that I'll eat anything. Just ate a lettuce sandwich and thought it was the tastiest thing I have eaten in years!!! 

Lovin healthy food....surely thats a sign!!!!


Have been highly emotional for the past few days am fit to bawl :hissy: at the slightest thing. (Important to note here that I have just finished my postgrad and can't get a job so that could account for the teariness)

Also have the desperate wind prob that other people have mentioned. :oops:

Skin has gone to pot. Woke up this morning covered in white heads....not usual for me.

Am lovin this thread :happydance:

Hi am about 8 dpo (approx) and wanted to update. Boobs are killing me....seriously. Am wearing a bra in bed. Usually have sore boobs before the witch but never this bad. Also am so irritable right now. Can't concentrate. Not even on food! Had cramps all night. Will feel fairly foolish if I get a BFN on Sunday. Yes I am going to test early. Wish me luck.


----------



## pinkgem100

Hi thanks, didnt get the :bfp: so had blood taken as the nurse thinks that i am pregnant, going on friday for the results and possibly an internal examination, just a bit worried because of the previous miscarriage. but fingers crossed.


----------



## girlross

Hello ladies!

Tell me what you think about this! last night my mother visited my home. As we were in the kitchen she made a comment about me being preg i said no i'm not. Later in the evening she told me she thought I was. My OH says she knows she can sense it cause shes my mother.Could my mother really know before me?


----------



## pinkgem100

girlross, only way to know for sure is to take a test!!

Good Luck


----------



## girlross

Thanks Pinkgem100!

But I still have several days until I can Test! I'll try to stay busy till then:juggle:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Hi ladies. 

I'm new to this website, but have been experiencing a wide variety of symptoms. See my and my fiance weren't exactly trying, but we'd both be ecstatic if it were true. I'm usually on birth control,but due to a mix up with the doctor didn't take it this month so I'm waiting for this cycle to end to take again. just to make sure.

I had my period June 13th and it lasted until the 18th and then I spotted til the 20th which is very unusual. me and my fiance :sex: just about every day when I'm not on my period.

From about the 24th to about the 2nd :sick:. Although its decreased a little since then. 
The 26 to about the 1st I had lots of cramping like it felt vaginally. 

The 29th I noticed I somehow got a bladder infection. gross. doc did a urine pregnancy test the 30th :bfn:. Also since i knew i had it i called fiance to pick up cranberry juice he said we should talk to the doctor first and i burst into tears. and told him he was being mean. that is so unlike me. he bought home 2

I was peeing alot. peed 5times in half in hour. sure that was the infection. but it is gone now and still peeing every hour. cried again after using restroom because i got up once and my whole leg hurt. again not me and i wasn't in pain. 

Since about the 29th also I started getting hungry all the time. I eat and then I'm hungry again. 

My left boob started getting sore the last few days. usually before af its both of them and constantly I mean they cant be touched.

I'm pretty sure I ovulated the 23 or 24th. I am trying to hold out to see if I am pregnant til my period. i think that would make me only 11 or 12 dpo.

Sure I have a little fatigue, but the majority of the time I am 100% restless. its hard to get to sleep. and when I'm tired i continuously yawn. also forgot to say lower back is a bitch.


----------



## kyrabeth

Romybug said:


> Hi ladies..... I got my :bfp: today on CD 50. Im 15 days late for the :witch:..... I tested from 11dpo and kept getting :bfn:. My symptoms are as follows :- Started getting sore boobs 4 days before i tested +. And my biggest symptom was not having any symptoms at all. I had none of my usual pms cramps, no sore boobs nothing! Looked at my chart earlier and noticed that my cp stayed high since ov. That's it.... So there is hope for all you ladies that are not getting any early symptoms. :hugs:


Im really thinking im going to end up with a BFP this time. I've had no symptoms compared to normal except for my cp hasn't come down. And my cycle has gone on 4 days longer than usual for me but its still to early to test, i've had a dip on my chart on 7dpo too so im guessing its implantation. Obviously i can't be 100% sure yet but its been nothing like normal for me.


----------



## jamieleigh

wow this thread is good and so helpful thank u ladies i wud give advice with symptoms from my son but i didnt have any so im not much help good luk to you all fingers crossed xx


----------



## randomxx

just wondering did anyone get really sore teeth i know it sounds strange! the threads too long to read every page lol read a few pages xxx


----------



## stephwiggy

I need to wee every hour on the hour - i even got up in the night last night !!!


----------



## Mahogany

I am currently in a clomid cycle (100mg) cd 5-9. I am trying to stay sane and not get my hopes up too high...to add to my insanity, me very iirresponsible sister just announced she pregnant with her third baby from a one-night-stand.

Not trying to be negative....I wanted to thank you ladies for taking the time to post these...I love reading them....not sure why but they bring me joy.

xoxo


----------



## randomxx

thought i better post to this as i answered my own question this morning i got my :bfp: so symptoms are:-

Sore teeth (grrr its not nice)
tightening in the stomach (really does feel as tho ive been doing sit-ups)
slight nausea
spots ( sprouting all over my face feels like a new one every minute lol)
windy (must be the most embarrassing one)

think thats about it ladies! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone

xxx


----------



## TJ79

My symptoms were:

Sniffles and nausea within a couple of days of O. (I thought it was a virus or tummy bug lol).

At 7dpo I also had veins becoming more prominent and at 9dpo I got montgomery terbercules thingies, which I thought were spots at first. At the same time my aerolas began to darken slightly. 

By the time I reached that 9dpo I was convinced I was pregnant and did a test which was a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Seity

Got my BFP
symptoms 1-7 dpo nothing
8-13 dpo uncomfy sore stomach after eating (pretty sure from gas), also gassy
8-13 dpo also was hungry more often. I'd often eat part of my lunch early because I couldn't wait for my usual lunch hour and I'd come home from work more than ready for dinner.
13 dpo boobs starting to get sore

Basically nothing I don't usually get before AF arrives, except for being hungrier. Though usually I only get the sore stomach if I eat a bigger meal and I hadn't.


----------



## willbamom1day

bump for more symptoms of those BFP girls


----------



## mummymia

Hi peepz,

I havent had a BFP as yet, did two hpts mon and tues, but still no sign of af she was due to come on sunday, however........

Ive got sore lips
Constpation and the runs (soz tmi)
Never had eczema but got really itchy arms
Got a funny tickly feeling down there

Dont kno if there pg symptoms, or just nature tricking me.

But that what im getting at the mo didnt have nothing with last 2, so fingers xd for a bfp..... x x x x x x x x x x x x x

oh yeah and had a funny feeling in my knockers earlier..lol


----------



## want2bmommy

Im currently on the micronor b/c pill but ive taken it late a few times now have the following symptoms...... i dont get periods anyway cuz of this pill.

really swollen, red nipples.
constapation and bloated stomach.
always hungry.
never had eczema but got flaky itchy skin on eyebrows and around nose.

what does anyone think???? havent done a hpt yet though!!


----------



## A.J

This thread is greatt :)!!
its giving me hope that i am preg, but im not guna get my hopes up to high lol.
This is how Im feeling at the moment...
really sore boobs + nipples - maining hurts at the side of my boobs tho..
pains in my lower back + sides
weird feeling my lower stomach [like some1s sitting on me]
also been having slight headaches, and i never get headaches!
but i have a week to wait until my AF .. fingers crossed that theses symptons arent my mind playing trick on me lol x


----------



## kermie219

hey this is just the thread I was looking for!

Well is anyone else having a lot of cm...I thought the :witch: showed up yesterday but it was actually a lot of discharge, which a. grossed me out and b. surprised me because this never happens. Anyway.....the bb are a little sensitve, and I'm feeling generally just off. Hmmmm hope this is our month ladies! :hugs:


----------



## saffy1978

bump!.... any newly preggers ladies wanna share your symptoms with us spotters? xxx


----------



## shanook79

sarah_george said:


> With this pregnancy my early symptoms were slighly swollen boobies (kinda lumpy at the sides) went off alcohol (rare!), really bad wind, slight dizziness and idle-itus (cant be arsed to do anything!) xxx

See I've got really bad wind.......im 4 weeks late but had a negative test yesterday, still all the signs are there.


----------



## CurlySue

God, I don't really have any. But I suppose I could count the following if clutching at straws: - 

Around 5, 6dpo I started getting spots. I had seven spots on my face. I never get spots. Ever. They've gone now but where there for a week or so. 

7dpo, awoken by GOD AWFUL cramps. Felt like AF was coming. I got BFP at 9dpo so that could've been implantation. 

Have felt tired, on off. Wanting to sleep around 2pm. Waking up at 5am. Needing a Hell of a lot of sleep, actually.

Have had cramps like AF is going to arrive. I still get them sometimes. Oh, and I think I have been constipated, on off (tmi, yes...)

Only today, my right nipple feels like there is a splinter in it and if I brush against it in a certain way it is like being stabbed with a tiny shard of glass!

Oh, and for the first day before I got a proper BFP (had had evaps for a couple of nights before, starting 7dpo) I had REALLY vivid images in my head of two lines. I went out and got a FRER and even before I took it, if I closed my eyes I could picture the two lines.

So...not really symptoms but strange things, I'll say.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

soon2 b wifey said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> 
> I had my period June 13th and it lasted until the 18th and then I spotted til the 20th which is very unusual. me and my fiance :sex: just about every day when I'm not on my period.
> 
> From about the 24th to about the 2nd :sick:. Although its decreased a little since then.
> The 26 to about the 1st I had lots of cramping like it felt vaginally.
> 
> The 29th I noticed I somehow got a bladder infection. gross. doc did a urine pregnancy test the 30th :bfn:. Also since i knew i had it i called fiance to pick up cranberry juice he said we should talk to the doctor first and i burst into tears. and told him he was being mean. that is so unlike me. he bought home 2
> 
> I was peeing alot. peed 5times in half in hour. sure that was the infection. but it is gone now and still peeing every hour. cried again after using restroom because i got up once and my whole leg hurt. again not me and i wasn't in pain.
> 
> Since about the 29th also I started getting hungry all the time. I eat and then I'm hungry again.
> 
> My left boob started getting sore the last few days. usually before af its both of them and constantly I mean they cant be touched.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I ovulated the 23 or 24th. I am trying to hold out to see if I am pregnant til my period. i think that would make me only 11 or 12 dpo.
> 
> Sure I have a little fatigue, but the majority of the time I am 100% restless. its hard to get to sleep. and when I'm tired i continuously yawn. also forgot to say lower back is a bitch.

Alright period was due today and no sign. I did 2 hpt one yesterday and one the day before both bfn with cb digi. now im feeling light headed. still heavily fatigued. boobs are very sore. more sore than with pms.


----------



## RachEpooh

Today im 8dpo and about 6dpo i had my temp drop alot then go back up, i feel like i pulled something under my bbs and they also hurt bad under the arm .... i went to eat tonight and it didnt taste the same but my hubby said it was good and tasted like it always does lol so idk the :witch: is due the 16th crossing fingers she wont show up!!! :af::af: and i also have a yeast infection is that a symptom? its gone now but just wondering.


----------



## dreambig

I got a *BFP* this morning! (I am new to this site and don't know how to insert the flashing thing.) I only tested thanks to this thread and the symptoms I read here. I had tested on the day I was supposed to get my period, July 7th, and it was negative. Same with July 8th. I figured I must not be pregnant but you guys inspired me. This morning I got two pink lines - I'm so excited! 

My symptoms were mostly all already listed here but I will list them anyway:

1. Sharp cramping, so bad that I had to lay on the floor. They woke me up in the middle of the night one night (I never wake up in the night to go to the bathroom) and I had to walk to the bathroom hunched over. This was unlike period cramping for me.
2. Very sore breasts. They usually get a little sore before my period but they have never been this sore for this length of time. They feel fuller and bigger. Bras are so uncomfortable! My breasts almost feel lumpy on the sides. My nipples are also bigger and firmer. Just yesterday (roughly 22 days past ovulation) I noticed blue veins on my breasts too. 
3. My hair seemed to get greasy really fast. My face seemed greasy too.
4. I've been so tired! It's difficult to make it through a day without napping for 1-2 hours, especially at about 20 days past ovulation. 
5. Absent-minded. I left my car running in a parking lot for 7 hours with the doors unlocked. I am usually so careful about making sure doors are locked. This is really unlike me. (At least, I am blaming this one on being pregnant.) (Thankfully our car was not stolen!)
6. I'm very hungry, especially at around 21-22 past ovulation. I feel famished and weak between meals, especially if I don't eat lunch right at 12. I sometimes shake between breakfast and lunch until I have food in me.
7. I stood up after laying on the couch and I was so dizzy that I had to steady myself. 
8. Light headaches on and off for a couple of days (about a week or two after ovulating).
9. Some bloating but not a lot.
10. Slight ache in legs soon after ovulation.
11. Lips dry and I was so thirsty (still am thirsty but lips aren't really dry anymore) around 4-7 days after ovulating.
12. Some hot flashes off and on (and I am rarely hot - usually cold most of the time or just right). 
13. And of course, no period. Today my period is five days late. 

I have not really been feeling sick as of yet. 

I hope that helps a little. Good luck to everyone trying!


----------



## lioness168

I don't know if I'm clutching at straws, but here is what I have experienced so far (today being 11dpo) :-
* 7 - 9 dpo: discoloured discharge (sorry TMI)
* 8 - 11 dpo: very sore nipples.
* 9 dpo: heartburn when lying down in bed.
* 10 dpo: Nausea and Vomiting, increased sense of smell, HPT -ve.
* 10 -11 dpo: dreamt I was pregnant.
* 11 dpo: hpt -ve, emotional/teary, decreased appetite.

Perhaps being on Clomid (first round) is giving me false symptoms, I don't know. I do know that I don't usually get sore nips or get nausea or vomiting. I haven't vomited today, just mildly queezy at times, but nothing significant, and both days showed a neg HPT.
Anybody got any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## willbamom1day

bump


----------



## mummyzilla

Ok here is what I experienced with my first pregnancy

1.Severely needing a wee all the time, I literally thought I would p my pants on several occasions this was only 1 day late on my period aswell!

2. Smells made me feel sick mostly meat, bacon cooking made me want to vomit!

3. I went off food mainly mcdonalds and any kind of meaty junk food inc pizza, very odd!

4. Heavy feeling in uterus, the dragging sensation!


----------



## baby1moretime

Bump!


----------



## BabyBrave

I think it may be my turn. I got a faint :bfp: this afternoon, so here's what I can tell you.

We actually thought we had missed the moment this month. I had been taking EPO which really helped CM. Out of the ordinary I got really horny and we were at it three nights in a row. So perhaps the raging hormones were a clue to the big O????

Pregnancy symptoms? The area under my nimples has been a bit achey. Af was due yesterday and I had a lot of cramping but it changed from windy cramp to almost UTI. What I did notice is it stayed in a tight ball around where my womb would be. Usually it starts like this and then the cramp speads down as far as my labia and then staining begins. So all yesterday I waited for the cramp to move down and it didn't.

Otherwise, all I cna say is I have no appetite but I'm still eating nonsense as I'm trying to entice myself. :winkwink:


----------



## willbamom1day

bump - any one else receive a bfp and want to tell of their symptoms


----------



## KarenLV

I havent read the whole thread as it is already 85 pages long(!) but my symptoms with my first pregnancy was...

*very strong urine smell when I peed (lasted throughout my pregnancy)
*metallic taste in my mouth
*about 3 weeks after conception my breasts were painful


----------



## Kel127

Before I got my :bfp: my first symptoms were sore nipples, my breasts got larger, started peeing more fequently, and had lotiony CM every morning (I'm usually very dry after Ovulation)

MS just started yesterday at almost 7 weeks!!!


----------



## puppymom32

Did anyone feel like their nipples were gonna rip open? that is what mine feel like right now and I never usually have boob symptoms for period or anything.


----------



## hattiehippo

I haven't read it all but thought I'd add my symptons in case it helps...

Mine was a surprise so I wasn't looking for symptons really. I definately got more once I found out just before 7 weeks.

Early ones (before I found out) were extreme triedness, so much so I thought something was seriously wrong with me, lots of crying and losing my temper, constant period like cramps that never quite got into the full blown thing, going off food and huge, hot and sore boobs.


----------



## Pooky

Pooky said:


> Hello,
> 
> ** NEWBIE** **FIRST POST**
> 
> I just my :bfp: yesterday so only very newly pregnant but have been coming on here so much since my symptoms started that I thought I would post mine as this thread helped me so much.
> 
> This was our first month TTC and it was only half hearted really so massive surprise that I caught so easily. I have no chart or know my Ov date so will be fairly vague with timings.
> 
> The 2 things that really made me test was spotting (brown on tissue and 2 red bleeds in toilet) last week and gagging yesterday pm.
> 
> Other than that I have had symptoms but before the BFP didn't trust myself that they were symptoms IYKWIM..
> 
> Bad taste in mouth. Not metallic, but like a cold is coming - I thought it was...
> Queasy feeling, but only seemed to happen when on here so thought it was excitement!
> Bloating, but then I quite often have that anyway...
> Some women say they just have a feeling and I think I actually did but because it was first month TTC I didn't know how to feel really. It just felt right. And I think that because I had the bleed it was concrete evidence really...
> 
> Things that noticeable I didn't have... sore boobs and CM, in fact pretty dry.
> 
> I hope this helps. :hi:

Am feeling brave enough to post here again now!

Unfortunately the above preganncy ended with in a few days of me writing that post.

BUT I am now 12 weeks pregnant! :happydance: with this one I had virtually no symptoms. Even now I have really just had extreme tiredness. 

Just wanted to write that even if you don't have symptoms, don't give up hope! It worked for me :blush:


----------



## puppymom32

Congrate Pooky!!! Good luck with the last two trimesters.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Okay now I am really confused a couple of days ago i had slight bleeding only noticed when I wiped. was this implantation after my period i dont know. then it stopped yesterday me and fiance did a test and it was bfn we were both heavily disappointed. now today it looks like the witch may have got me confused. we might be out for the month. i guess we have another two week wait ahead of us.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

forgot to add i have had a headache for a week now and boobs are no longer sore. but am still very tired and feel sick now.


----------



## BabyDust2

Are horrible back pains and AF like cramps a possible sign of pregnancy? I am 12dpo and have been cramping since about 6dpo. I had just a few days where I felt nauseas all of a sudden but then it quickly went away. Any ideas? :witch: should be coming on Friday so I am going to try and wait it out until then...I really want my :bfn:!!


----------



## want2bamom

BabyDust2 said:


> Are horrible back pains and AF like cramps a possible sign of pregnancy? I am 12dpo and have been cramping since about 6dpo. I had just a few days where I felt nauseas all of a sudden but then it quickly went away. Any ideas? :witch: should be coming on Friday so I am going to try and wait it out until then...
> 
> 
> I really want my :bfn:!!Click to expand...

You really want your :bfn:?? Or did you mean Positive??


----------



## Jacobnmatty

i am now 4 days late. i tested yesterday and got BFN.

here are my dates

LMP 15 june
BD 27 June
Ov 2-3 July
due for AF 11 July but nothing

last week i had hadaches all week. i had bad cramps aswell not like AF and not lik OV either. 
On CD 29 i had a streak of brown blood on paper when went to loo

today CD 31 bad cramps like someone sitting on my pelvic area. Heavy feeling.

To those expectant mummies, does this sound like anything positive??


----------



## moxie08

Can I kindly suggest that everyone might find their answers by posting their own threads on the main forum rather than in the thread that is intended to list pregnancy symptoms as detailed by people with :bfp: .. ?

You will certainly get more responses, as many people do not read this thread.


----------



## Missy.

Well i got my :bfp: on monday :happydance: and my biggest symtom was lack of symtoms! Every month but this month i was sure i was pregnant i had every symtom going.. But this month i felt pretty normal. I had one or two headaches and a couple of twinges but nothing much, looking back my cm never disapeared like it usually does when the :witch: is on her way. Even after getting my bfp i still don't really feel pregnant, i have the odd pimple and feel a little bloated after eating but i feel quite normal. Infact i've POAS 5 times since getting bfp just to make sure i definitly am preggo! :rofl: Good luck ladies, sending loads of baby dust your way :dust: x


----------



## RAFMrs

I got my :bfp:s Monday also. 

Symptoms were: 
*5 dpo* - stomach cramps and sore boobs. Especially the left one.
*6/7dpo* - blue vein noticable on left boob from mid chest to top of nip
*8 dpo* - felt off food. any food. Even mashed spud which is my all time comfort food started weeing every half hour. THought it may be due to me trying to drink 3 litres of water every day to chase the cold away I thought i was coming down with. Most embarassingly, I had mega windypoops! Farting virtually every 5 mins even though I not eaten anythin fart inducing.
*9dpo* - woke up with stonking sore throat, sneezing and general fuzzy headedness. Windypoops continue . Was turning into a snappy whingebag with my man, then in the next breath tears welling up at work if someone just said hello. That's not me at all.
*10dpo increased lethargy, I usually run an hour a day, but today i found it difficult to walk to the park without needing an old lady bench to sit on. Massive nausea and falling .asleep as soon as I sat on settee. Windypoops a plenty.
11dpo vein on boob very dark now, spread to my areola which looks like it's bruised. Geting a cold for sure, which is nothing new for me, but when reading this big thread of symptoms started to wonder if this was a bfp symptom.
12dpo All of the above continue, including the usual throb of period pains & aches. 
13dpo Got my first IC bfp. Then retested and got bfp on tescos one
14dpo Second bfp with increasing darkness and cb digi positive

15dpo this is today. Third bfp with the line only slightly lighter than the test line. Its a good un! 

I'm feeling all of the above, and rather worried Im about to come on. I guess this is normal but can't help but worry it's all going to end tomorrow when the  is due. 

All the way from 4dpo i was testing on IC's, sometimes 4 a day. I did have the gut feeling i was preggers, but obviously nothing showed up cos it was far too early. Id' say gut instinct counts for a lot..spesh when coupled with symptoms. 

Hope this helps anyone reading. I really hope you all get your s soon. I've only been on this site 2/3 weeks and have found the info and support amazing. It's all down to you xxxxxxx*


----------



## ethan amelia

hi ladies!

After many BFNs this month i got my BFP this morning. My af is 6 days late so it just shows that some people do take longer to get thier bfp than others!

my symptoms which began about 5dpo and i still have them now are as follows:
- sore boobs, ianly nipples which were sooo pianful can barely touch them
- Peeing very frequently and needing to go in a rush
- spots
- slight tinges in belly area
- really emotional and snappy
- having vivid and weird dreams

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Lauraaraa

just put a post up about this

sore boobs
end of nippled opened
got dots around nipple 
headaches
going for a wee wee more (!)
bloated tummy
couldnt be bothered to do ANYTHING, tired, and had the I am Pregnant feeling, was different to every other month
and there was the dreams of getting a BFP!!


----------



## baby1moretime

Congratulations ladies!! RAFMrs and Ethan amelia you girls give me hope that i need, i dont know why but i have been testing from 6dpo, and i kp wanting to test more i just think it should be a BFP im not sure if this is a gut instinct or just wishfull thinking Had a very odd dream the other night and last night i dreamt i was pregnant and saw the two lines
:happydance::happydance:
Happy and healthy 9mths ladies xox


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I actually had a MC at 7 weeks at the end of April and we are now trying again. I'm currently in the TWW (only 3 dpo now) and looked back at my list of symptoms for the first BFP to compare with how I'm feeling now. Maybe this will come in handy to you all, too. Good luck everyone!
MB
------------------------------------------------
4 dpo-7 dpo: Boobs started hurting, felt mild cramps in my lower back and hips, weird "bubble"/pressure around my uterus but not painful

8 dpo: Same as 4-7 dpo, but started getting metal taste in my mouth, having to pee a lot

9 dpo: Same as above, but cramps started to be more intense on occasion and boobs and nipples started getting bigger. Took a HPT and got a BFN.

10 dpo: Same. BFN again.

11 dpo: Same plus started getting really nauseated in waves throughout the day. Another BFN, but returned 30 minutes later and a very faint line had shown up. I wasn't sure what to think since I know you can't trust any results that show up after 10 minutes, supposedly.

12 dpo: Right when I woke up, I felt some heavy duty period-like cramps and was sure it had arrived. But...it hadn't. Nausea getting much worse and more persistent. I had one HPT left and it was a digital (I hate those--I'd rather look at a line and do an "is it?" or "isn't it?"analysis hehe). I took it in the AM and it was another BFN. I was convinced I was pregnant, so bought more HPTs on the way to work. Took one at work and it was a BFP! (Good use of work time, I might add. Haha)

13 dpo: Another BFP in the AM for good measure. Sore boobs, nauseated...


----------



## Nicnac

Just giving this a bit of a bump


----------



## willbamom1day

bump


----------



## starrilicious

This thread is really useful. I obsess every day. Since I have PCOS and don't get AF every month.

These are what I think are symptoms:

Sudden spot break out
Craving chewy sweets I never normally eat
Wind (Seems to be a common one lol)
Increase in CM like AF is coming but it's not
Shooting pains in boobies
Extremely tired alot of the time
Having to pee half hour after every drink (Getting a bit ridiculous at work they must think I got something)

I'm also frightened to test though incase its a BFN it's been 8 months of wondering :(


----------



## willbamom1day

BUMP

come on ladies give us some symptoms to compare


----------



## babyhope

Hi everyone!!! I am new here and I just want to say I LOVE LOVE LOVE this big thread of early pregnancy symptoms!! It is sooo awesome, it kept me so busy during my super super long 2WW...more like 3WW!!! Just wanted to say I got a light pink line yesterday and a light pink line today...I guess I can say, "I GOT MY :bfp:!!!"

So here are the "symptoms" I had been feeling for the last 3 weeks...

Uncomfortably bloated all the time:wacko:
Extremely gassy (This is soo not me!)
Acne breakout (pimples everywhere!!!! Usually only breakout during AF)
lower back ache
Usually super hungry
Swollen breasts with dark blue veins
creamy sticky CM-week before BFP
Crampy (this usually only happened during AF, but i've been cramping for 3 weeks)

The funny thing is I've had all these symptoms while I was waiting for a BFP, but most of them have seemed to have went away this week. The only things I feel right now are bloated, cramping, full breasts, more tired, and very moody!! And to everyone getting BFN's keep your head up, I didn't get my :bfp: until AF was FOUR DAYS LATE!!!


----------



## claire16

Iv had no periods for 8 years whilst iv been on the depo injection but i have been off the injection for 13 months now and still no AF. For the last 10 days iv felt nauseous on and off throughout the day and the thought and smell of things has been makng me gag. Ive been shattered and have been sleeping for about 2 to 3 hours each afternoon and still having 8 - 10 hours sleep through the night and stil being shattered. The doc thought i was pregnant but 3 tests later and still BFN. Wish i knew what was going on. I am due to start clomid monday.

Oh and had heartburn twice and always wee a lot.

Oh and has a mad craving for salad cream two weeks ago went through nearly a whole bottle and tried some last night and it made me gag. WTF?


----------



## seekingbaby#1

I just got my bfp this week, and I currently have no major symptoms. Well... I have been sleeping more (i dont know if that's a symptom). My nipples are a little sensitive. 

Before I tested, I had some light brown spotting with light cramping for 1 day on monday(cd23). 

I'm only 4weeks preggo, am I supposed to have more symptoms??


----------



## roro

seekingbaby#1 said:


> I just got my bfp this week, and I currently have no major symptoms. Well... I have been sleeping more (i dont know if that's a symptom). My nipples are a little sensitive.
> 
> Before I tested, I had some light brown spotting with light cramping for 1 day on monday(cd23).
> 
> I'm only 4weeks preggo, am I supposed to have more symptoms??

congrates
dont worry about symtoms, i didn't have much eitheir when i was preg with my daughter. the sore bbs didn't come really bad until i was easy 7-8wks and standing under the shower even hurt them. hopefully u will have an easy pregnancy. good luck:thumbup:


----------



## CocoaOne

.


----------



## tateypot

Congrats!
I am in the 2ww and not feeling anything much symptom wise. I just wondered, has anyone heard of trapped wind being a symptom? Really struggling with it over the last couple of days - not something I usually suffer with.


----------



## Mrs.W

I had less twinges and virtually no symptoms compared to previous months, and am still so surprised we got our :bfp:!!


----------



## saffy1978

tateypot said:


> Congrats!
> I am in the 2ww and not feeling anything much symptom wise. I just wondered, has anyone heard of trapped wind being a symptom? Really struggling with it over the last couple of days - not something I usually suffer with.

In my pregnancy's (4 healthy kids!).. I also had no symptoms other than trapped wind, mild headaches (but had them every day), and on the day af was due frequency of urination set in. 
I DO remember the trapped wind because it's not something I regularly suffered with normally..it was very painful!
Good luck!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## willbamom1day

come on any one else????


----------



## emsiee

well with my son... i had nothing till about 6 weeks when i woke up one morning and was violently sick..i had no idea at all......even thought my period would still show even though i was 2 weeks late, although i didnt quite feel "myself", cant really explain this...not ill, but not "right".

2nd time around.......absolutely nothing. A big fat nothing. Had no clue whatsoever. and i conceived 1st cycle with this one! Unbelievable!

Now 8dpo, a bit of EWCM up until 8dpo but now its gone. BFN so far but then again, it is still very early but im just impatient!


----------



## hibiscus07

I posted a list of my symptoms from my previous BFP (ended in miscarriage in April) last week and I just got a BFP today at 11 dpo! I'm getting + on CVS early result but nothing yet on FRER. My symptoms were EXACTLY like last time:
sore boobs
swollen boobs/areola (I swear this started two dpo, before implantation. how is that possible?!)
sensitive nips
pressure/bubble feeling in lower abdomen since 5 dpo
dull achy crampiness in abdomen/lower back. Similar to period cramps but very mild, since about 6 dpo
headaches almost everyday (this one is actually new. I didn't get this with the last BFP. I don't usually get headaches at all, ever)
exhaustion (since 7 dpo), slept 11 hours last night! overslept for work...oops
extreme thirst (drinking tons of water since 3 dpo)
metal/weird taste in mouth since maybe 6-7 dpo
gassiness (ugh)


----------



## katstar

i see a sure sign for all women is being gassy. Poor men lol


----------



## wannabemamma

Hmmm, I'm 2 days late but no symptoms and plenty of BFNs!! Very annoying waiting game.


----------



## ineedaseed

bump!! we have had a few bfps floating around, add your symptoms ladies!! xx


----------



## crackle

Got my :bfp: today, 13 dpo, no symptoms at all, was so convinced i wasn't pg this cycle i ordered a cbfm, 40 sticks, 2 hpts and taking charge of your fertility - they all arrived yesterday! The only thing that was strange was that yesterday i went for a no.2 (sorry tmi!) around 9 or 10 times, and it was always normal - ie not diarrhea or constipation - didn't realise i was so full of s**t! Also i was starving when i went to bed last night (made dh gt me a bagel!) and woke at 6:15 this morning starving again! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks crackle, also saw you got a bfn at 12dpo and then your bfp at 13dpo, gives us early testers hope!! xx


----------



## crackle

No probs! Was really faint on ic as well, had to do clearblue digi as thought i was imagining the line - was focussing on it so hard i wouldn't have been surprised if i was seeing double! Good luck, will be keeping an eye on yourself and a few others in the coming days! :dust:


----------



## katstar

crackle said:


> Got my :bfp: today, 13 dpo, no symptoms at all, was so convinced i wasn't pg this cycle i ordered a cbfm, 40 sticks, 2 hpts and taking charge of your fertility - they all arrived yesterday! The only thing that was strange was that yesterday i went for a no.2 (sorry tmi!) around 9 or 10 times, and it was always normal - ie not diarrhea or constipation - didn't realise i was so full of s**t! Also i was starving when i went to bed last night (made dh gt me a bagel!) and woke at 6:15 this morning starving again! Good luck everyone!

:rofl:

Do you know something hun i have been the same. Well not 9 or 10 times. More like 3 - 4. Only usually go once a day or once every other day. 

Number 2's are definatly weird in the 2ww. 

Congrats again crackle. :happydance: xxx


----------



## daisymae

with my son around the time of conception i went down with flu like symptoms unable to get out of bed, dizzy spells and craving butter. also lots more cm and trips to the loo every 15 mins. i also lost weight in the first few weeks


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I still remember my first symptoms!

1. fleeting stabbing pain in the BB's and i mean fleeting
2. Dog tired at midday and between 4-5pm
3. Constipated almost from the word go
4. Feeling sick, but nothing specific
5. brown spotting only on wipe
6. Emotional, depressed and uptight. 

All of that before BFP at 11DPO


----------



## hilar

I had BFP yesterday just a day after bumped into this thread so I want to share my symptoms as a thank-you-very-much.

- Around O: BBS started to enlarge, DH found out this first :D
- since 2DPO: started to feel tingled in lower abdomen until today - 1st day of due AF
- constant bloating, couldn't zip when seated
- continuous gum bleeding when brushing teeth without any gum disease
- light-headed and sometimes felt like light food poisoning after lunch
- sometimes breathed through ears despite no heavy exercises


----------



## orbsone

I had more symptoms the previous cycle when I got a bfn!!!!!!

This cycle got a bfp and these are my symptoms so far...

Wind :shy: lots and lots 
Pooing 3-4 a day :shy::shy::shy:
Gums bleeding slightly when I brush
Boobs hurt occasionally but have hurt much more in the past before ttc
Seem to be getting light headed especially if I get up suddenly or don't eat for a while.
Brown spotting at 12 and 13 dpo

That's it. Only for I was ttc and paying attention to symptoms, I would never have known.


----------



## maxyp

love this thread- thanks ladies

im 7po, very wet down there, sooooo tired for the last 3days, aches just below my ribs major hot flush the other day, couldnt hold out and tested 2day bfn- still v.early i know so lets hope i'l get a bfp soon


----------



## Arielle

*Well I am 8dpo..
and not too many symptoms..
I was feeling gassier than normal
I felt very very mild twinges
I felt very bloated
My back hurts 
Tired
And I have a sore throat and runny nose (maybe unrelated)
I'm testing on the 6th...
two days before af is due to arive!!!!
HOPEFULLY BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## roro

hi guy, thought i would put up my symptoms. I think I ov between the 14th to 17th.
I tested on saturday the 25th it was BFN
my witch was due on the 28th, but I tested that day and got a faint line, so I left it until the next day and got a faint pink line on the first response but it says it can be dark or light.
Well before I tested i could have sworn my peroid was coming, i had the worst back pain and cramping on one side.
I was very tried the week after ov
I usually eat like loads before my peroid comes, but this time round i felt sick when i ate and after and before (god all the time lol) didn't vomite though.
my bb's only got sore two days go and its been nearly a wk from i got my BFP.
Good luck to u all


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hello ladies

What an amazing thread - we were not planning to actively ttc until later this month as have a holiday next week but have been ntnp since for a while now.

I just have a quick question - I am probably about 7-8DPO and according to this thread I appear to be having a few symptoms/paranoia.

1) have had a couple of very strong but fleeting metallic tastes (enough to check to see if my gums were bleeding but they were not)
2) this morning my gums did bleed after brushing
3) pulling sensation in womb area
4) sore on the sides of my boobs - but wondering if only sore as have been poking them so much in the course of reading this thread
5) was out of breath this morning after walking one flight of stairs and into office
6) weird feeling in left groin/hip area - feels like I have pulled a muscle or something but have done nothing out of the ordinary to cause it. It is actually making me walk with a slight limp. I just thought it was maybe me getting old but it has made me think as there have been a few mentions of this in this mammoth thread.

Has anyone else had the hip thing???


----------



## Sparklestar

When i had my BFP i was really really thirsty, that was all. Good luck ladies!! xxxx


----------



## Arielle

:Here is my BFP STORY :BFP:

ALONG WITH MY SYMPTOMS AND WHAT I DID DIFFERENTLY THIS MONTH

Me and my husband have been trying for 7 months.
This was our 8th cycle.

But, this cycle was the very first that I use ClearBlueEasy OPK.
And tracked my ovulation.
Out of my 5 fertile days:

1. No bd 
2. BD (did not get up afterwords.Rolled over and went to sleep) (Missionary)
3. No bd
4. LH SURGE- OPK POS- Bd (elevated for 10 minutes)(Missionary)
5. OVULATION DAY (Elevated for 10 minutes)(Rear-Entry)

1dpo: No Sypmtoms At all Didnt even think of it
2dpo: Cried all day, mad a dh. Resulting in a horrible headache. Thought my breast felt peculiar.. not sore, not swollen, just had a sight faint ache.
3dpo:Same Headache, No other symptoms
4dpo: Very gassy, felt small twinges, soar throat, runny nose, back ached
5dpo: Still Gassy, Very Bloated, bad taste in mouth, back ache
6dpo: No symptoms besides back ache
7dpo: Mild, nasua, Multiple bm's more than the usual(TMI)
8dpo: Faint Faint Ache sides of breast, one nipple slightly itched
9dpo: Woke up cramping for 15 mins (If that)

My CM was very lotiony.
My sense of smell heighten (my sons pee diaper.. smelled really pissy)
Food adversions.. one minute starving.. i'd cook and all of a sudden it just didnt seem appealing

Runny Nose: DEFINETELY MORE RESEARCH NEEDS TO BE DONE because i think this is a sign

No Implantation bleeding.
Boobs didnt swell or get sore.
No major cramping.
No major nasua.
Very mild symptoms.. but enough to raise a few alarms

I took a test at 9dpo, 5 days before af.. a First Response Early Response
And BFP..

Honestly, I thought this cycle was 50/50
Some days I was certain.. other days i was sure it was all in my head.


----------



## roro

Cactusgirl said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> What an amazing thread - we were not planning to actively ttc until later this month as have a holiday next week but have been ntnp since for a while now.
> 
> I just have a quick question - I am probably about 7-8DPO and according to this thread I appear to be having a few symptoms/paranoia.
> 
> 1) have had a couple of very strong but fleeting metallic tastes (enough to check to see if my gums were bleeding but they were not)
> 2) this morning my gums did bleed after brushing
> 3) pulling sensation in womb area
> 4) sore on the sides of my boobs - but wondering if only sore as have been poking them so much in the course of reading this thread
> 5) was out of breath this morning after walking one flight of stairs and into office
> 6) weird feeling in left groin/hip area - feels like I have pulled a muscle or something but have done nothing out of the ordinary to cause it. It is actually making me walk with a slight limp. I just thought it was maybe me getting old but it has made me think as there have been a few mentions of this in this mammoth thread.
> 
> Has anyone else had the hip thing???

Hi hun my advice to u would be to not think about it!:dohh: I no that sounds daft but it drags in if you do:coffee:. With my first preg I only knew I was pregnant because i missed my AF and i got a big strong positive BFP when i tested. But this time round I tryed three different tests all BFN must have been to early even though the first response is meant to tell you six days before but any way i tested on the day my AF was due and got the faintessed line the next day the first response showed positive:happydance: but it was'nt strong. You will still remember your early symptoms when u get your BFP. You don't have long to wait so just distract urself as best you can. But I can't help saying some of your symptoms sound positive.:winkwink:


----------



## Twinkly

*This thread is brilliant !! *


----------



## Birmz85

Guess I'll Add Mine...

Ok +opk CD12 Was staying at the OH's Coz It Was His B-day (lucky for me not him lol!!!)

BD CD 11 12 13 14 15 16 (Both Missonary And Rear And BD'd at least twice each night... DON'T ASK HOW I SURVIVED...:rofl:)

1dpo - 6dpo - ewcm had quite a bit of it
4dpo - Had gush of ecwm don't know what happened there, was moody and tired all day as well...
5dpo - 10dpo no symptoms... actually forgot that i had been BD'ing all wek long lol
11dpo - vomited twice after eating a single pasta and crab meat salad... and i mean literally one of each... more cm than normal... starting to feel wet all the time
tested and got a faint bfp... but ignored it for some reason and went to bed (still don't know why i did that!!!) cm no longer lotion like but turning a bit sticky
12dpo - was testing my stomach and ate some more pasta and crab meat salad and vomited again... thought it was the food (although mum ate some and was fine), more cm, it's sticky, and kind of a yellow colour,
tested using a frer and got the lovely :bfp: you see in my pic... that was with smu

I'm no longer eating the pasta and crab meat salad think it was the mayo to be honest!!!

No MS but i do have extremly sensitive nipples that appeared today... had to take my bra off at work... my bbs also seem slightly bigger, windypoos on the hour, needing to do a number 2 a hell of a lot more, and i'm constantly starving... right now i'm thinking of all the food i can creep into bed with.... mmmm foood!!!!!

Hope this helps you ladies :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

bump


----------



## rubyloo

weeelll....not really TTC BUT having lots of odd 'symptoms' this month so thought i'd share!

cycles totally messed up since early mc back in march so no idea how many dpo - if 28 day cycle then due tomorrow (nothing so far!) or more usual 35 day cycle then next wed.....

sunday - boobies very swollen, sore and obvious veins on them
since last thursday peeing SO much, like, three times a night...
very hungry - get sudden emptiness and have to eat otherwise i get the shakes
mild nausea (on and off - better when eating)
snappy at OH and weep at the drop of a hat
sleepy during the day
constipated

:shrug:

watch this space!

x


----------



## rubyloo

just to add - lots of sudden and extreme dizzy spells from, like, nowhere!


----------



## want2bmommy

I came off my period about 11 days ago. since then my boobs have got bigger (boyfriend noticed this first), they also hurt. I havent been to the toilet for a number 2 for about 4 days and im craving ice cold milk really badly. Is it possible that i could be pregnant?


----------



## Becci_Boo86

hi all i had my d+c on the 14th july! But since 25th july we have been having sex every day more or less!. but the past few days my boobs seem to massive they feel heavy and huge. also i seem to be drink alot more and wanting food more sum stuff very random lol!! my hubby 2day said i have the glow i had when i was first pregnant but i don't want 2 get my hopes up with that 1 could be my make up! do u think these could be signs?? xx


----------



## Mama4

THANK YOU THANK YOU! This is the thread I found before and actually posted a request to see if anyone could help me find it earlier this week! Thanks !


----------



## want2bmommy

want2bmommy said:


> I came off my period about 11 days ago. since then my boobs have got bigger (boyfriend noticed this first), they also hurt. I havent been to the toilet for a number 2 for about 4 days and im craving ice cold milk really badly. Is it possible that i could be pregnant?

can anyone help me with this?


----------



## roro

want2bmommy said:


> want2bmommy said:
> 
> 
> I came off my period about 11 days ago. since then my boobs have got bigger (boyfriend noticed this first), they also hurt. I havent been to the toilet for a number 2 for about 4 days and im craving ice cold milk really badly. Is it possible that i could be pregnant?
> 
> can anyone help me with this?Click to expand...

I hun:flower: the only thing I can say is to wait another wk or so and do a test or try and work out when your mid cycle is and if you had :sex: around this time.I think it is really early on to say.But I have my fingers crossed for you.Keep me posted over the next couple of wks and don't worry yourself about it! I know thats easier said than done but it makes the waiting longer. Keep yourself busy and I would really suggest not testing until aleast the day before your period because seeing a BFN is awful. its nicer to see a positive and if its not there then you don't have that long to wait until you can start trying again.:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## want2bmommy

roro said:


> want2bmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want2bmommy said:
> 
> 
> I came off my period about 11 days ago. since then my boobs have got bigger (boyfriend noticed this first), they also hurt. I havent been to the toilet for a number 2 for about 4 days and im craving ice cold milk really badly. Is it possible that i could be pregnant?
> 
> can anyone help me with this?Click to expand...
> 
> I hun:flower: the only thing I can say is to wait another wk or so and do a test or try and work out when your mid cycle is and if you had :sex: around this time.I think it is really early on to say.But I have my fingers crossed for you.Keep me posted over the next couple of wks and don't worry yourself about it! I know thats easier said than done but it makes the waiting longer. Keep yourself busy and I would really suggest not testing until aleast the day before your period because seeing a BFN is awful. its nicer to see a positive and if its not there then you don't have that long to wait until you can start trying again.:hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...



Thanks hun! i shall keep you posted! :thumbup:


----------



## Mosey

hahahah idle-itus. I think I have that too. How long do these sore boobies last? Ow! And I have been snappish with the hubs, too, and going to bed exhausted earlier than usual, plus naps of course. Oh my.


----------



## rubyloo

haha mosey! me too - my boobies have been given me gip since last friday...and their getting worse. i'm not due on until next wed so they should have only just started hurting (and not this much).

don't feel short tempered but am finding myself snapping over little things

my temps are still wayyyy up

i really hope this is my month x

:winkwink:


----------



## shamar311

Just got my BFP last night, and am still in shock. I kept track of all my symptoms, but didn't want to get my hopes up so tried to attribute them all to something else. LOL
1-5 dpo nothing
6 dpo thought i had mild cramps, slightly sore bbs, but tried not to read into it too much
7 dpo nothing
8 dpo horribly irritable all day, gassy, sore bbs, tired
9 dpo gassy, sore bbs (especially in armpit/sides), constipated, tired
10 dpo bbs getting more sore, broke down and took HPT and got BFN, constipated, so tired after eating lunch, indigestion all afternoon
11 dpo, really sore bbs, indigestion, took HPT exptecting the worst and got BFP!


----------



## Mama4

crackle said:


> Got my :bfp: today, 13 dpo, no symptoms at all, was so convinced i wasn't pg this cycle i ordered a cbfm, 40 sticks, 2 hpts and taking charge of your fertility - they all arrived yesterday! The only thing that was strange was that yesterday i went for a no.2 (sorry tmi!) around 9 or 10 times, and it was always normal - ie not diarrhea or constipation - *didn't realise i was so full of s**t!* Also i was starving when i went to bed last night (made dh gt me a bagel!) and woke at 6:15 this morning starving again! Good luck everyone!

Holy Crap thats funny! (no pun intended! haha)


----------



## neverknew50

heart burn & dizzy spells for last week they were new, just got bfp x :cloud9:


----------



## MrsGaSp

any one ever heard of getting moderate to severe cramping but still not as bad when af has arrived?


----------



## Embovstar

Hi ladies

I got my BFP at 12 dpo. Am 15 dpo now. The only symptoms that I've had have been:

* stomach cramps, on and off, similar to AF pains
* very little to no CM since ovulating
* I've been feeling really tired around about mid day
* have had dark veins on breasts
* have been reeeaalllly hot

New symptoms are: 

* little bumps on nipps
* right breast feels tender on the right hand

I hope that helps and good luck!!

Nicola xx


----------



## want2bmommy

Right can someone please help me with this.....

I can on my period 18 July - came off 25 July. Period not due for another 10 days......

I have had really sore boobs lately, craving ice cold milk and boobs are definately getting bigger....

today i woke with cramps and pinkish / reddish blood stained mucus/ toilet tissue.

Implantation? or VERY early period??:shrug:


----------



## ne18tan

I was on the pill i stopped taking them after the first week. I had a bleed on the 19th which is like 8 days early, so i didnt think about being pg. But since last week i have been really nauseas all during the day and at night, i have had really bad heartburn and the cramps are unbearable i on cramp when im actually on my period and to be honest these are worse. I have really bad diarrhea i know (tmi) lol but i have to keep going atleast every 20mins. My bbs are not sore but they are really heavy. I cant even sleep at night im very hot allll the time, my cm is light but white and watery. 

with this said im pretty sure i am but im gonna wait until around the 19th to find out do u think i am.


----------



## want2bmommy

want2bmommy said:


> Right can someone please help me with this.....
> 
> I can on my period 18 July - came off 25 July. Period not due for another 10 days......
> 
> I have had really sore boobs lately, craving ice cold milk and boobs are definately getting bigger....
> 
> today i woke with cramps and pinkish / reddish blood stained mucus/ toilet tissue.
> 
> Implantation? or VERY early period??:shrug:

adding to this....... last night i wiped (sorry im tmi!) and it was like very thin stretchy cm but was full of blood. surely it cant be ovulation as i was bleeding as if it was a period with really bad cramps...... also today i wiped and its just ever so slightly brown. no blood what so ever!!! so the bleeding and cramps only lasted for a period of about 24hours!!! can anyone shed any light on what it is???


----------



## saffy1978

wow.. can't believe I'm getting to post here.. but my symptoms (ALL of them!) are as follows...

About 1- 2dpo I had a cold sore on my lip (which I never get!)
2 dpo.. Mega vivid dreams.. sometimes up to 8 in one night.. and still getting them!
4/5 dpo I had lose stools (tmi).. and I mean.. I had to go to the loo up to 6 times a day, which I thought was strange because they say that you get constipated in early pregnancy! .. and this has continued up until today, although not as bad as it was.
6 dpo onwards.. grumbling tummy, gassy, bubbling like I'm really hungry all the time.
7dpo onwards .. spots on my face, big ones! 
8 dpo, I had bad pulling pains in my womb and big globs of white discharge.
9 dpo, brushed my teeth, and when I spat there was loads of blood, gums are really soft. Woke up in the night needing a wee. 
10 dpo :bfp: with a frer. Headache, spots, extreme tiredness, grumbling tummy, minor pulling pains, backache (like i'd been lifting too much).
Today - headache still, more bleeding gums, lack of libido, very tired.. like I could curl up and fall asleep right now even tho I slept ok last night.

The one major symptom I'm getting, which I had with all my pregnancies, and NOT before af.. was headaches. It's not a bad headache.. but it's kinda just there all the time. 

Good luck ladies with your bfp's! xxx


----------



## roro

ttcsaffy said:


> wow.. can't believe I'm getting to post here.. but my symptoms (ALL of them!) are as follows...
> 
> About 1- 2dpo I had a cold sore on my lip (which I never get!)
> 2 dpo.. Mega vivid dreams.. sometimes up to 8 in one night.. and still getting them!
> 4/5 dpo I had lose stools (tmi).. and I mean.. I had to go to the loo up to 6 times a day, which I thought was strange because they say that you get constipated in early pregnancy! .. and this has continued up until today, although not as bad as it was.
> 6 dpo onwards.. grumbling tummy, gassy, bubbling like I'm really hungry all the time.
> 7dpo onwards .. spots on my face, big ones!
> 8 dpo, I had bad pulling pains in my womb and big globs of white discharge.
> 9 dpo, brushed my teeth, and when I spat there was loads of blood, gums are really soft. Woke up in the night needing a wee.
> 10 dpo :bfp: with a frer. Headache, spots, extreme tiredness, grumbling tummy, minor pulling pains, backache (like i'd been lifting too much).
> Today - headache still, more bleeding gums, lack of libido, very tired.. like I could curl up and fall asleep right now even tho I slept ok last night.
> 
> The one major symptom I'm getting, which I had with all my pregnancies, and NOT before af.. was headaches. It's not a bad headache.. but it's kinda just there all the time.
> 
> Good luck ladies with your bfp's! xxx

Congrates hun really happy for you:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sftbllr8

Bumpity bump bump bump! I'm 5 dpo and LOVE obsessing over this thread! Dig in, ladies!


----------



## banana1011

sft - me too! I'm 6 dpo and LOVE LOVE LOVE Reading...ok obsessing. I'll help keep it bump'd up!


----------



## willbamom1day

bump for the newly bfp ladies


----------



## Caterpiller

Bump bump bump bump buuuuuummmmmpppp for the BFPs - you go girls :winkwink:


----------



## jaccib

Love this thread......keep bumping it and eventually get to post on here for real!!!!!!

My symptoms although still wayyyyyy toooooo early sound promising!!!! 


FX'd

Jacci.xxxx


----------



## Embovstar

Embovstar said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got my BFP at 12 dpo. Am 15 dpo now. The only symptoms that I've had have been:
> 
> * stomach cramps, on and off, similar to AF pains
> * very little to no CM since ovulating
> * I've been feeling really tired around about mid day
> * have had dark veins on breasts
> * have been reeeaalllly hot
> 
> New symptoms are:
> 
> * little bumps on nipps
> * right breast feels tender on the right hand
> 
> I hope that helps and good luck!!
> 
> Nicola xx


Since I posted the above, my symptoms now include:

* even more tiredness!
* frequent need to go to wee ;) 2/3 times per night in 6 hours
* lower backache

Between 15 dpo and today (20 dpo), probably somewhere in the middle, I had some teeny tiny pin head sized brown bits of cm. It is very likely that it was implantation and last approx 24 hours (not every time I went to the loo though).

I'm ready for even more symptoms now :happydance:

Nicola xx


----------



## banana1011

Thanks ladies to continuing to feed our addiction to symptom spot!! KEEP 'EM COMING!! 

Those of us in the 2ww will GREATLY appreciate it!!


----------



## BabyShoes

Embovstar, I had exactly the same teeny tiny brown bits, also pin sized about a week ago. I have a very watery mouth and af is due today (ticker is wrong) but had af type cramps yesterday, but not nearly as bad as usual but that has also gone away. This does not usually happen.


----------



## ne18tan

i had a test and it was negative but im still waiting on af so im hoping for my bfp very soon


----------



## trashit

My symptoms were,
1. couldn't go into the kitchen, the smell made me gag!
2. the obvious of feeling sick, wasn't actually sick until 6 weeks but started to feel dreadfully sick at 4 weeks.
3. using the loo more!
4. generally feeling really terrible, headaches, feeling like i was gonna pass out etc. 
5. swollen sore breasts!
6. and also i couldn't wear my corsets as they absolutely murdered!!

Good luck to all those ttc, ::dust::


----------



## Young Mumma

Hi Ladies, congratulations to the ones who have got their bfp's, I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy! Just a quick question in regards to a pregnancy symptom I have never ever had before, even when af is here... sore nipples. I had them for about the first 10 days after ovulation... and now today they are fine and no where near as sore as they were... did anyone notice that but still got their bfp? xxxx


----------



## tateypot

I have not been preggers before (sadly) but I have definitely read that sore nipples are a symptom. Good luck!


----------



## Ilovemysoldier

Im 7DPO atm and the dont know if i making these things up etc but all i got atm is weeing 14+ times a day and sore bbs. 
Btw has anyone had a BFP symptom as this- not constipated but having loose bowel instead?
xx thanks xx


----------



## angeljewel

Just got my bfp today, so 12dpo. These are my symptoms so far....

I have been starving!
No spotting this month, like I normally get!
Craving cheese and onion crisps, then when I eat them they don't satisfy the craving!
Bread made me feel quesy and the smell of OH beer!
Boobs a little sore!
Lots of little spots!
Bubbly feeling in tummy and lots of windy poops!
Veins on boobs a bit more prominent!
Really strange dreams for last few nights!
Sore teeth and bleeding gums!
Prob a few more but can't think at the min

I managed to put all of these symptoms down to other things as I was convinced I wouldn't get a bfp this month as just started taking Vit B complex and was sure it would take time to get into my system, but yippee I was soooo wrong x


----------



## joolie

i got my bfp today at either 11 or 12 dpo, so i'll add my symptoms!

- very bad headache for the first few DPO (but i get lots of headaches)
- tender breasts from the first DPO which doesn't normally happen to me, when it DOES it is usually only a few days away from AF
- the tenderness increased DRAMATICALLY in the last few days, mostly on the sides by my armpits 
- a bit of AF-like cramping at 6dpo
- starting at 8 dpo i became extremely bloated and constipated, this is still my main discomfort
- bloody nose at 9 and 10 dpo..strange, but my mom had lots of nosebleeds during her pregnancies
- night sweats 
- fatigue kicked in mainly at 9/10dpo
- decreased appetite 9/10 dpo
- noticeable blue veins across chest over the past few days
- today i am sweating whenever i do ANYTHING and it isn't even hot and slight nausea and dizziness started today as well


----------



## starrilicious

I got the :bfp: today I never thought I'd get. Been trying 9 months.

I don't know DPO as I haven't seen AF since MC 3 months ago but going by my symptoms diary...

Started with a sore back, low just above my back. Continues to date.

Couple of days later, dizzy spells and mild headaches every morning. Kind of gassy, can't go to loo but when I do go it's not hard, more soft (sorry TMI lol)

7 days on low cramps start, very thirsty, peeing more and lotion like CM

8 days on sore BB's, more alert nipples

10 days on headaches subside a bit, feeling dead tired. BB's sore on and off, aereola darkened (This is what really made me think I was, this happened last time). Also started to get a bit scatty but that might just be me.

Past few days, really hot. Literally been wandering about the house semi nude.

Things I noticed but didn't write down:

Strange taste in mouth 
constantly hungry but when I eat makes me feel icky. 
Runny nose. 
More prominent veins in boobies.

GL to all and :babydust:


----------



## Janiepops

Ok.....got my bfp on Friday :happydance: and the amazing thing about this month was....I had no symptoms! Maybe a bit windier than usual, but that was it. No sore boobs, no sickness, tiredness, zilch.

Now I've got it tho....everything seems to have happened over the weekend lol feel bloody lousy this morning :(

Last time I was preg, I had lots of early symptoms tho, so it just goes to show, no two are the same!


----------



## lOVin'LiFE

Only 2nd time TTC and I have myself drove crazy with "pregnancy" symptoms. Here is what the last month has been like for me....
- LMP July 24 (lasting about 6 days), cycle usually between 25-30 days, next period due around August 20-21.
- increase in CM around august 4th, assumed ovulation to be around that time (and according to Ovulation Calculators), had intercourse during that time. 
- between August 11 - 12th I began having cramping (not hard just a little) and then began having feelings of "butterflies" shortly after (a few days).
- During the week of Aug 12 to present (August 17) I have been having sudden "dizzy spells" with bouts of nausea (feeling of going to faint) throughout the day (not consistent, comes and goes at which point I have to lay down for a 1/2 hour, than I feel okay)...This is the biggest difference for me, I'm not used to these dizzy spells at all, and they are making me very nervous.
- my breasts have been tender for a few days (usual PMS symptom for me) and have been having a bad back with aches and pain all over, I have also noticed that the Montgomery glands on my nipples and the veins on my breast have been more prominent during the last few days 
- I have not been checking my BBT yet, but this week I have felt like I have been having "feverish" chills, but not really feverish, ? if an elevated BBT would cause a symptoms like that.
-Cervix is fairly soft, high, and CM is white and creamy (sorry if it TMI!!! and I'm not sure if this is a pregnancy symptom or not)
- This morning (August 17th) about 4 days before missed period I did a pregnancy test (first time ever) which showed a BFN. 
Today I have been obsessing over the BFN and joined this site for support from people experiencing the same emotions and "symptoms" as me. If anyone can relate to any of these, especially the dizziness, please post back.


----------



## kaykaysmom

when i was pregnant with my first i had dizzy spells because of low blood sugar but that wasnt until about 4 months along try eating crackers or peanut butter stuff with good sugars in them. caffeine will make it worse orange juice helps also


----------



## Floradita

Just wondered if anyone can elaborate, when you have cramping before BFP does it feel very similar to AF or is it a different feeling? I should have got my AF yesterday at 11DPO and it's still not here but I'm getting mild cramps on one side every now and again. Have no tests in the house so I have to wait until 5 can get out and buy some! Ahh the frustration!

Thanks and good luck to everyone still TTC! x


----------



## want2bmommy

lOVin'LiFE said:


> Only 2nd time TTC and I have myself drove crazy with "pregnancy" symptoms. Here is what the last month has been like for me....
> - LMP July 24 (lasting about 6 days), cycle usually between 25-30 days, next period due around August 20-21.
> - increase in CM around august 4th, assumed ovulation to be around that time (and according to Ovulation Calculators), had intercourse during that time.
> - between August 11 - 12th I began having cramping (not hard just a little) and then began having feelings of "butterflies" shortly after (a few days).
> - During the week of Aug 12 to present (August 17) I have been having sudden "dizzy spells" with bouts of nausea (feeling of going to faint) throughout the day (not consistent, comes and goes at which point I have to lay down for a 1/2 hour, than I feel okay)...This is the biggest difference for me, I'm not used to these dizzy spells at all, and they are making me very nervous.
> - my breasts have been tender for a few days (usual PMS symptom for me) and have been having a bad back with aches and pain all over, I have also noticed that the Montgomery glands on my nipples and the veins on my breast have been more prominent during the last few days
> - I have not been checking my BBT yet, but this week I have felt like I have been having "feverish" chills, but not really feverish, ? if an elevated BBT would cause a symptoms like that.
> -Cervix is fairly soft, high, and CM is white and creamy (sorry if it TMI!!! and I'm not sure if this is a pregnancy symptom or not)
> - This morning (August 17th) about 4 days before missed period I did a pregnancy test (first time ever) which showed a BFN.
> Today I have been obsessing over the BFN and joined this site for support from people experiencing the same emotions and "symptoms" as me. If anyone can relate to any of these, especially the dizziness, please post back.


Hey just thought i would post my comments by your seeing as they are pretty much like mine.....

Last Period was 18 july - 25 july and next one is now is 2 days late. my boobs been getting bigger for past 2 weeks and i have started getting cramps around 8th august and suddenly started bleeding, red blood but quite watery at not very heavy but was having bad cramps like menstrual pain. but one day when i wiped it was like very thin stretchy cervical mucus but was full of blood. and then it went just ever so slightly brown. no blood what so ever!!! so the bleeding only lasted 24 hours but i still had stomach cramps.all of a sudden the cramps had gone but the reddish watery bleeding came back slightly. The watery bleeding came and went throughout the day.

Also i have a map of blue veins across my chest and one really prominent blue vein on my breast leading right to my nipple. My boobs feel ever so swollen and tender and are getting fuller noticeably every day and my stomach feels full and swollen!!!

Tested with HPT this morning but was BFN!!! Can a pregnancy test still be negative 4 days after a missed period???:shrug:


----------



## jolou

Hi,

I have been experiancing the following,

*Nipples are extremly sensitive to the point i cant wear anything against them sometimes (OH and I do laugh at it, you'd think i was stepping over hot coal!) and they are also huge! my boobs are same size but the nipples ...omg.
They have been feeling like this for about 6 days now, normally get sore boobs 5 days before period is due.
* Feeling very bloated and also bad indigestion (i rarely get indegestion).
* Since about thursday/friday feeling sickly but this morning around 5am was the worst! i actually felt like i was going to be sick.
*Also have a creamy CM for the last week.
* Period like cramps and aches especially when i goto sit down, i cant just plonk myself onto the sofa atm.

All confusing for me as i had the same last month but got a BFN when i took a test 3 days after my period was due (came on 2 hours later :'(), altho i didnt have the cramping or CM or indigestion. Cant even compare the symptoms to my first pregnancy 5 years ago as i didnt have anything bar boobs getting bigger and wasnt looking out for the signs as we werent TTC.

I am trying not to get my hopes up as my period isnt due till next tuesday (25th aug).


----------



## Embovstar

On the cramps side of things, before my BFP, i suffered horrendous period pains. Really, heavy, slow, low down cramps around ovulation and af time. They'd make me screw my face up / curl up / sweat and cry from time to time. I used to take prescription pills for the pain.

Since BFP I still get the cramps but now they are not in the one place, they are on and off, feel more like "tugging" and on a scale of 1-10, prolly more like a 4. They are just "there", if that makes sense.

The boobs - pre BFP at around AF time, they'd be tender but that's it. Since BFP, OMG. The pain, especially since the past few nights, has been so bad that I have to hold them for extra support!! As in, if I'm in a nighty and get up in the middle of the night and go for a pee, I have to cup (my right in particular) breasts just to reduce the pain!!! It really is like NOTHING that I have had before. 

The veins, I think I had veins on them before but now, they are mighty bluer!!!

Hope that helps!

Nicola xx


----------



## saffy1978

Ilovemysoldier said:


> Im 7DPO atm and the dont know if i making these things up etc but all i got atm is weeing 14+ times a day and sore bbs.
> Btw has anyone had a BFP symptom as this- not constipated but having loose bowel instead?
> xx thanks xx

I had loose bowels from about 6dpo. Still have it now. x


----------



## saffy1978

Floradita said:


> Just wondered if anyone can elaborate, when you have cramping before BFP does it feel very similar to AF or is it a different feeling? I should have got my AF yesterday at 11DPO and it's still not here but I'm getting mild cramps on one side every now and again. Have no tests in the house so I have to wait until 5 can get out and buy some! Ahh the frustration!
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone still TTC! x

Yes, early pregnancy cramps are very similar to AF cramps. Good luck! x


----------



## sam1181

Hi Ladies,
I have had ovulation problems and therefore took Clomid 50mg days 2-6 to induce ovulation. Good news is that yesterday i got my 21 day progesterone test results of 72 ( anything above 30 indicates ovulation) plus i got a positive on OPK on CD13.

I am going crazy with symptoms and i am trying to keep level headed about this whole situation i have kept a record of everything i am feeling and listed below are my symptoms... let me know what you all think.

*4 DPO *- Sharp twinges on or near left ovary area. Lower back pain. Runny nose.

*5 DPO* - Slight twinges. Runny and blocked nose.

*6 DPO* - Irritable nose. 

*7 DPO* - Weird hunger pains. Sore nipples that stand to attention. Runny nose. I sneezed in bed and a sharp stretching pain occured near my right side on uterus, i screamed a little.

*8 DPO* - Bunged up nose in the morning. Nipples and sore and erect. Went to toilet and sticky/creamy CM. Gassy. (Sorry TMI). Slightly tired during afternoons.

9 DPO[/B] - Restless night. Moody. Blew my nose and it bled a little. Bunged up nose. Really emotional. Felt really sleepy by afternoon. Lots of creamy/lotiony CM (sorry TMI). Slightly lightheaded.

*10 DPO* - Af cramping in morning and when i went to the toilet there was really scant, very light brown spotting on my knickers (Sorry TMI). Bunged nose. Sore nipples. Very restless night. Slight Nausea. Sore nipples and still erect. By the evening frequent urination.

*11 DPO* - 5.30 am up and out of bed. Woke up 3 times to pee during night. Runny nose. Pain from lower back to bottom of right leg. Really emotional cried to mum on the phone. Gassy by evening. Areola are swelling a little. Ovulation confirmed today from docs which gave me hope. 

*12 DPO *- 2.00 am really hungry cramping on right leg. Breasts look swelled up nipples stand to attention quickly. Dry mouth. Headache. Went to sleep at 6.00 pm and woke up at 8.00 pm.

I am a nervous wreck! i know that some of the symptom could be from clomid but surely not all of them. You all seem to know more than i do. Could i be pregnant? i will test after Friday as AF is due Friday. 

Sorry for making this long i am so lost right now and thank u for reading.
Sam xxx


----------



## want2bmommy

sam, all looks promising hun! *fingers crossed* for you and lots of baby dust!!! im still confused over all of my symptoms! x


----------



## saffy1978

Symptoms look good Sam. x :dust:


----------



## needbabydust

A/F is supposed to arrive on 24th aug, i have noticed my bbs hurt much more than usual, and seem to have got much bigger! dont normally get that, also i have a a bit of a snuffley nose for about a week. Seems to be a lot of cm (sorry if tmi) also i love tea but it tastes funny to me at the mo. Any of this sound family to any one with a BFP?


----------



## Tatjana7217

My 1st symptoms are cramps from 1 dpo, increased white CM (TMI) hungery like there's no tommorow, AF cramps on and off increased at 6dpo, nausea from time to time and at 5 dpo felt so sick I almost threw up.... Baby Dust to all...


----------



## Tatjana7217

Thanks everyone for posting symptoms I got something to obsess over. And Baby Dust to all and Congrats to all BFP'S....


----------



## - Butterfly -

bump


----------



## want2bmommy

just updating my post ......Hey just thought i would post my comments by your seeing as they are pretty much like mine.....

Last Period was 18 july - 25 july and next one is now is 2 days late. my boobs been getting bigger for past 2 weeks and i have started getting cramps around 8th august and suddenly started bleeding, red blood but quite watery at not very heavy but was having bad cramps like menstrual pain. but one day when i wiped it was like very thin stretchy cervical mucus but was full of blood. and then it went just ever so slightly brown. no blood what so ever!!! so the bleeding only lasted 24 hours but i still had stomach cramps.all of a sudden the cramps had gone but the reddish watery bleeding came back slightly. The watery bleeding came and went throughout the day.

Also i have a map of blue veins across my chest and one really prominent blue vein on my breast leading right to my nipple. My boobs feel ever so swollen and tender and are getting fuller noticeably every day and my stomach feels full and swollen!!!

Now today i have very muddy brown coloured watery discharge with cramps!!!! 

whats going on?? xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Have you tested? Test! Goodluck!


----------



## want2bmommy

yes tested this morning and got BFN!!!!! :shrug:

so confused....... can anyone shed any light on this??? xx


----------



## - Butterfly -

bump.

A thread for ladies who have got their BFP to put their symptoms in so us that are in the 2WW can obsess over them! :rofl:


----------



## manchester1

hhahahahahaa butterfly im with you on that one!!!
my DH is going to confiscate the computer soon!!!!


----------



## Mrs A

well i thought id add my 2WW symptoms for you guys:happydance:

1 DPO cramping really bad Creamy Cm
2 DPO nausea like car sickness type feeling slight cramping Creamy Cm
3-6 DPO just feeling "pants" really Creamy Cm
7-10 DPO headaches, nausea,tired lack of appetite, bloating Creamy Cm
11 DPO +++ Bloating and tired Dry Cm:bfn:
12 DPO all of above Dry Cm slight :bfp:
13 DPO :bfp: on a Frer Fmu Dry Cm
13 DPO confirmed :bfp: on a CB digi

:dust::dust: to you all :thumbup:


----------



## warmfuzzies

I finally get my chance to post now. YAY! I'll start by telling you I ovulated Aug 7 and I had weird dreams of a werewolf. That looked like bigfoot chasing me and my fiance thru the woods. I had this dream 2 nights in a row before the 7th so I decided to look up the meaningto the dreams. It turns out warewolfs in dreams can represent fertility and the site aid if you are trying to get pregnant now is the time to do it. Interesting huh!
So these are my symptoms:
7th ovulated and tried for baby.
9th tried for baby
11th tried for baby. Hot flashes.
12th. Crave bagel n coffee. Pee a lot. Stomach pain. Hot chills. Feel faint w/ hot flashes. Hungry. Sleepy. Horny. Tried for baby
13th. Gasy . Nauseous. Dizzy all morning. Horny but uterus felt swollen like af was coming so sex was uncomfortable. Very emotional and tired. Creamy yellow cm in undies. D DDreamed of emplantation bleeding that night.
14th. Cramps. Constipated. Queasy, dizzy. Legs feel like they'll give opt. Yellow cm in undies.
15th. Needed a two hour nap after breakfast. Sleepy again in early afternoon. Cry easily. Nose seems a bit stuffed. Bloated. Gasy. Had bad dream og ticks on my dog.
16th. Constipated. Very tired. Very emotional hard to control emotions. Yellow cm in undies
17th. Clients cigarette smelled bad like tar. Naeusus. Extreme high feel good emotions. Needed a nap.
18th. Cramps. Dizzy. Mood swings. Yellow cm in undies. Pain in upper abs like I had done a gazillion situps. Insomnia. Horny
19th. Slight neasua. Constipated. Horny. Sides of boobs tender. Tired and emotional.
20th. Slept all night but woke up tired. Needed a nap. Cry easy at tv shows. Cramps.
21st. Insomnia. Bad dreams of bugs and baby snakes and cats and kittens all in my house and huge spiders ick!. Sex was uncomfortable.. Dizzy. Cramps sore nipples. Thirsty.
22nd. Woke up to piercing pain in boob. Cramps. Sore nipples. Almost cried while watching saved by the bell. Sleepy.
23rd. Tender nipples. Constipated. Tired. Moody. Weak in the legs. Pee a lot. Cramps. Gasy. White lotion like cm in undies. Dreamed about collecting eggs.
24th. Noticed lots of dark blue veins around nipple. Cramps. Diareah. Horny. Tested at approx 8pm and got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trinity42

bump...
im in my 2ww come on ladies symptoms in 2ww would be great:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trinity42

bump again


----------



## want2bmommy

bump!


----------



## jennyellen13

anybody had leg cramps during the night before they got the bfp? xxxx


----------



## want2bmommy

jennyellen13 said:


> anybody had leg cramps during the night before they got the bfp? xxxx

not had bfp yet but having all the pregnancy symptoms and had leg cramps but very sore calf muscles as well which felt really tight. am 6 days late for af but still testing negative!!!!

any ideas? xx


----------



## jennyellen13

yeah mine are very sore im not late yet for af but i only ever had calf cramps when i was pregnant last time......

Id wait a bit longer and then hopefully you will get your bfp! what tests are you using? xxxx


----------



## manchester1

thats so weird i had cramp in my foot yesterday...!?
oh i wonder...


----------



## want2bmommy

used clearblue digi and earlybird......

all negative! could i still be pregnant......? x


----------



## want2bmommy

bump....


----------



## RedRose

I had hardly any symptoms when I got my BFP, compared to some BFN cycles.

Take a look at my countdowntopregnany.com symptom tracker for the past 3 cycles. The one with the fewest symptoms is the BFP cycle.

The symptoms I did have was slightly sore nipples and more tired than usual. I was convinced I wasn't pregnant. I even wore a sanitary towel as I felt like I would come on my period at any moment.

Right now breasts are really sore, I am tired beyond belief, light headed and dizzy, hungry, sleepless, need to wee all the time and having crazy dreams. Loving it!

Good luck everyone! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 6.png
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 94


----------



## Chris77

I'm 9 dpo and the other night I noticed the white bumps around my areola's were much more noticeable.

Any women out there who have had this as a pg symptom? I don't remember ever being able to see these bumps so clearly...even in a mirror.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

bump


----------



## tiggy

Ooh crikey ummmm.....

Stringer sense of smell (not always a good thing)

Went off a lot of foods 

Always sick tired and dizzy.

Cud fart like a trooper :D:D:D:D:D lol.


----------



## Lawa

I am really sleepless and having hot flushes but only 6-7 DPO is this to early to be a sign?


----------



## want2bmommy

no it seems like a good sign to me...... i am 10 days late for af but getting dull cramps on and off and boobs are killing me..... cant even get a hug off bf without them killing me!!!

all tests are bfn though?!!! someone please tell me what is going on!! :-(


----------



## AliBoo

I am a week prior to AF and for the last few days Ive had heavy BB's, really sore nipples, muzzy head, on and off sick feelings, had light cramps for a couple of days, peeing like a trooper!!, tired in an afternoon (on Monday i actually fell asleep) and drinking lots

Its too early to POAS!

:dust:


----------



## dt1234565

Never to early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK, I must say not sure about symptom spotting as may feel silly when I get a BFN! And I never had any symptoms with DD or DS before i got BFP (except only took a test with DD because DH cuddled me and my bbs hurt!).

I do have though i think 2 or 3 definate symptoms. 

1. Veins appeared in boobs yesterday! They dont feel overly tender though maybe a bit heavy.
2. Heavy feeling in lower tummy area. Its also solid at the sides and very low down.
3. Slight back ache.

Did have a few cramps and butterly type of feeling but thats gone now.


----------



## dt1234565

want2bmommy said:


> no it seems like a good sign to me...... i am 10 days late for af but getting dull cramps on and off and boobs are killing me..... cant even get a hug off bf without them killing me!!!
> 
> all tests are bfn though?!!! someone please tell me what is going on!! :-(

Maybe a bit early, but with DS my boobs hurt when DH cuddled me. Thats when i did a test and got a BFP


----------



## Kitty23

:happydance:Yayyy I finally get to post here lol! I tried for 2 years and this was our first month on clomid 2-6 100mg. 

1dpo- I actually felt really weird. I felt pregnant, I can't really explain it. 
2/3dpo- Runny nose out of no were kept coming and going, alot of ewcm
4dpo- had a temp dip, runny nose, spotty
5dpo- felt sick, and crampy
6dpo-8dpo- cramps, constipation ( odd for me) grumpy, nipples looking very odd, they were getting a bit darker, super super sore and veiny
9dpo same as above, really sore bbs
10dpo- tested and bfn
11dpo- I cried about the most minor thing at work for 4 hours straight. I had a panic attack from crying so much:cry: seriously odd for me, I don't do crying lol. 
12dpo- sore bbs, cramps, gagging at nothing
13dpo- BFP!!!!! I couldn't believe it! Tested two more times and yayy :)

I'm 14dpo now and getting pinchy, stretching cramps, and af like cramps. Very veiny boobs and crying then being super happy! I know alot of people say you can't have symptoms at 1dpo but I did! 

Good luck girls!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Well I havent got any more HCG tests left! But just got a +opk at 7 DPO? Know you cant rely on that though.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

not sure about the dpo but these were my symptoms

*feeling tired
*implantation bleeding
*metallic taste in mouth
*constipation
*tingly nipples

cant think of any others :blush:


----------



## debgreasby

2 DPO, way to early for symptoms, but here's how I'm feeling...

tired even tho slept like a log and had a lovely lie in
watery mouth and sick in back of throat
wet down there (tmi sorry)
Headache
nipples tingly and sharp stabbing pain in boobs on and off
veins more noticable in boobs (altho this did happen last couple of months too)

oh... and i really, really want to eat chicken!


----------



## Kitty23

debgreasby said:


> 2 DPO, way to early for symptoms, but here's how I'm feeling...
> 
> tired even tho slept like a log and had a lovely lie in
> watery mouth and sick in back of throat
> wet down there (tmi sorry)
> Headache
> nipples tingly and sharp stabbing pain in boobs on and off
> veins more noticable in boobs (altho this did happen last couple of months too)
> 
> oh... and i really, really want to eat chicken!

Hey Deb its not too early for symtoms :) mine started at 1dpo lol good luck xxx


----------



## Lawa

Well I am now now 7 DPO got the following 

Sore Boobs 
Cranky 
Crying 
Keep getting little pains in lower abd 
Rally tired 
Sleepless (Waking every Few hours)
Hot Flushs 

But still got about 7 days till testing what do we think people?


----------



## want2bmommy

all good signs hun... ive got all of those but 10 days late for af and still BFN!! :-(


----------



## Lawa

You poor thing :(

I keep POAS eve though I know it is way to early :D


----------



## want2bmommy

im fed up of testing now....... ive given up.... havent tested since sunday and not going to either until friday..... ino it will be a bfn but ive read that some ppl dont show up positive until they are about 6-8 weeks pregnant xxx


----------



## want2bmommy

bump!!


----------



## Lawa

Im 9DPO now and have some slight brown spotting is this two late for implantation I also have some slight tummy cramps?


----------



## want2bmommy

Lawa said:


> Im 9DPO now and have some slight brown spotting is this two late for implantation I also have some slight tummy cramps?

no it all sounds good to me! :happydance: fingers crossed for you! let me know how u get on!


----------



## Lawa

I will do still currently BFN so we shall see. Cant decide if its AF but really to early for that and I am normally on the button?

The pains are really low as well and to the left of my cervix


----------



## want2bmommy

could well be implantation... im 12 days late for af...... got sore boobs which have doubled in size over the last 3 weeks..... map of blue veins on chest, peeing every half hour and thru the night... and today got vvvvv mild cramps..... hoping its not af showing up 12 days late though... still getting bfn's.


----------



## Lawa

want2bmommy said:


> could well be implantation... im 12 days late for af...... got sore boobs which have doubled in size over the last 3 weeks..... map of blue veins on chest, peeing every half hour and thru the night... and today got vvvvv mild cramps..... hoping its not af showing up 12 days late though... still getting bfn's.


You poor thing I am hating all this waiting just wish I knew TBh then it would make things so much easier!!!


----------



## want2bmommy

bump!!


----------



## tinadecember

when i was pregnant in March the signs i had before a missed period were..

sickness at the same time every day
weeing all the freekin time!
sore nipples and boobies
extreme tiredness.. not even being able to climb a flight of stairs.
metal taste in my mouth (i did only get this once and it only lasted for about 10 seconds)
very hot all of the time 
craving for lasagne haha


----------



## jaccib

YAY.....I finally get to post here!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well here goes then......


1DPO:Gums bled when brushing teeth,tummy ache,very tired,full sore boobs and bloated feeling.
2DPO:Windy
3DPO:Windy ,tired,nausea,very sore boobs.
4DPO: Small amount lotiony white CM,constipated,windy,twinges and itchy boobs!! Got all emotional over the athletics and my favourite drink had no taste at all.
5DPO:Lots of BM's,windy,sore boobs. VERY FEINT :bfp:.
6DPO:Headache,itchy veiny boobs,windymore BM's.
7DPO:Tummy ache,sore throat and sniffles,really sore boobs.
8DPO:Backache,sniffles,headache. :bfn:
9DPO:Very sore boobs woke me at 3am!! Flew to France on holiday expecting AF to rear ugly head. 
10DPO:Woke at 4am with VERY SORE boobs. Strong :bfp: in the afternoon.
11DPO:Sore gums,hungry,woke at 4am again by VERY SORE boobs.
12DPO:Windy,mega sore boobs,woke at 4am starving hungry
13DPO:Strong :bfp: with FMU. Mega sore boobs(had to wear bra to sleep in),heartburn,thirsty and waking at 4am hungry!
14DPO:Sore boobs....bra wearing 24/7 as turning over in sleep woke me up!!!
15 DPO:As above
16DPO:As above....
17 DPO: As above....
18 DPO: Digital clearblue with conception indicator reads 3+!!!


I am now 6w+1 and off to see midwife this afternoon....Thursday I have an early scan at hospital just to make sure evrything is fine after all my M/C's!!

Hope these symptoms help someone somewhere and I wish you all in TTC bucket loads of:dust:


Jacci.xxxxxx


----------



## want2bmommy

congrats on your BFP hun! wish i had one too! :-( xx


----------



## jaccib

want2bmommy said:


> congrats on your BFP hun! wish i had one too! :-( xx

 

Thankyou so much. Your time will come, be positive,if I can do it ANYONE can!!!!


----------



## want2bmommy

thanks... ive got soo many symptoms but keep bleeding every 2 weeks so im not sure whether any of its AF or not and still having bfns! :-(


----------



## Full_Quiver

Ok here goes:

First baby when I was 25: Had absolutely no clue until I felt constantly sick at 6 weeks. :dohh: Boobs didn't grow at all. :wacko:

Second baby at 27: Had that "feeling" at 4 weeks. Nothing else. No sore boobs, nothing. But I did know that we were using NFP at the time and Ex didn't believe me when I said I was fertile! HAH!! :haha: Boobs didn't grow at all. :wacko: :wacko:

Third baby at 32: Using NFP and on honeymoon so TOTALLY disobeyed the rules. Had that "feeling" again as I was charting so just did the test. Didn't feel anything physically that time until about 5 weeks when nausea started. Boobs didn't start growing until about 4 months (what IS it with mine? LOL). I remember almost pushing DH over in the hallway I was so ticked at nothing at all! :blush:

Fourth baby at 35: Nausea started around 3 weeks. Metallic taste again.

Fifth baby at 41: Same again with nausea and metallic mouth. Sooo exhausted couldn't get off couch most of the day which made it hard to homeschool (we'd started 2 weeks before I got PG :dohh: ). 

Each time, I've never had sore boobs. I have no idea why, it's just me. They've only grown the last 3 times but not until the 2nd trimester. 

There's probably more, but I can't remember anything else right now. Will post if I do. :winkwink:


----------



## want2bmommy

Well i have been bleeding/spotting brown/dark red on and off every 2 weeks for the last month. i did clearblue this morning just cuz im an addict lol and your not supposed to read it after ten mins right..... well at bout 9 and half mins a blue line appeared........ now im confused!!!!!!!


----------



## 2016

bump


----------



## want2bmommy

bump....


----------



## Drazic<3

Bump!


----------



## lamaya

bump


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

i go crazy every month after ive O'd picking up sypmtons lol its soo amuzing a week later and i think im pregg then the witch comes lol...think most ppl TTC pick up things they always had every month before they started TTC...but its soo hard not to notice when your trying ya cant win!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ok got a faint faint :bfp: today feel crappy, a bit icky got a sore throat, cold like nose, dry mouth, so tired i just wanna sleep, when i get up in the morning i feel like i have hardly slept as i feel that drained!

oh im probley around 8dpo


----------



## want2bmommy

good luck tudor rose! *fingers crossed* for you! make sure you keep us posted for symptoms for us to obbsess over!! hehehe xx


----------



## 2yrsandwaiting

Bump


----------



## LittleAurora

I am 1day before ov and I am already obsessing!! lol

good luck ROSE!!


----------



## Caterpiller

Oh Tudor Rose - this is excellent news - all the best for a stronger :bfp: go eggy


----------



## LinziLoo

I've been looking for this thread for ages! Been finding it hard to find something to obsess over!

Good luck TudorRose - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that this is a sticky! 

Any other ladies with new BFPs that would like to add their symptoms? C'mon, gimmie something to obsess over! x


----------



## Beltane

Anyones face break out for no reason???


----------



## Amos2009

I have had a few spots now that I think of it...and that doesnt even usually happen during AF....hmmmmmmm Now I am getting myself all worked up!!!


----------



## Josiejo

Hey, I've just got a faint :bfp: , feeling exhausted ... just like you TudorRose. I'm also 8 dpo. Really spotty and have low cramps (bit like AF cramps). Hope that the tests get darker!

Jo


----------



## nicholatmn

Josiejo said:


> Hey, I've just got a faint :bfp: , feeling exhausted ... just like you TudorRose. I'm also 8 dpo. Really spotty and have low cramps (bit like AF cramps). Hope that the tests get darker!
> 
> Jo

Congrats!! :)


----------



## Beltane

Congrats Josiejo!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

bump


----------



## want2bmommy

i have had spotting every 2 weeks for the last 6 weeks.......

stomach bloated, breasts twice the size and very sore and veiny, face break out, really tired all the time...... i have been testing every other day for the past 4 weeks and tested 2 days ago and got a faint BFP and that was at night but tested the next morning and got no line whatsoever.....

i have very light watery pink spotting yesterday morning after testing with BFN and then brown mucky discharge ever since but no cramps at all.....

can anyone shed anylight on this.... if i were pregnant id be about 9 weeks and have all the 9 week symptoms.......


----------



## HollySSmith

test!


----------



## want2bmommy

HollySSmith said:


> test!

thnks holly..... i have tested and it was faint positive but its been negative eversince and that has been for the past 2 days......

im so confused right now!


----------



## want2bmommy

just tested again and OMG there is a v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v faint line!!!! im not sure if im imagining it but its pink so thats a good sign!!!!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

want2bmommy said:


> just tested again and OMG there is a v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v.v faint line!!!! im not sure if im imagining it but its pink so thats a good sign!!!!

congrats!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## want2bmommy

dont want to get my hopes up too much in case i am imagining it but im pretty sure im not!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Oooh....I hope so want2bmommy!!! Do you have a picture of the test??


----------



## soon2 b wifey

bump


----------



## want2bmommy

i have got a pic but its soooo faint that when i take a photo of it you really cant see the line at all!!!!!! :-( xxx


----------



## Amos2009

When are you going to test again??


----------



## want2bmommy

tomorrow i think........ tested last night and had faint line again but all preg systoms seem to have stopped.......


----------



## Amos2009

want2bmommy said:


> tomorrow i think........ tested last night and had faint line again but all preg systoms seem to have stopped.......

That's ok....as long as the old witch hasn't shown her face you are not out!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## calilove77

Hi Ladies, got my first BFP yesterday at 16DPO, SO excited! It is a very surreal feeling, totally indescribable. Only taken 6 tests since then! haha! Here are my symptoms, they are so close to AF symptoms! I hate that, i wish there was a 100% sure sign like your toe nails turned purple haha, ok here were my symptoms:

*My bbs are a lil sore, not tooo bad though, however they usually are this time of 
the month.
*I do have the blue veins, but I am very pale so I always do. (nips look the same)
*I get hot and then I get cold really easily......that could be just me.
*Very Breezy (sorry tmi ) 
*Not really feeling bloated just around mid section like usual, but all of me feels like there is a small layer or water... its weird, jeans tight though from it.
*I have cried about a dozen times.
*Pretty Moody, poor Hubby :)
*very very restless, especially the first night after finding out, again, that could just be 
me!

I actually had several more symptoms last month I though, it really caught me off guard, we only did the BD once (unlike past months) and one day past my ovulation day (so we thought) :) 

Good luck to all you ladies out there! Lots and Lots and Lots of Baby Dust!!!


----------



## stestime

I keep seeing the word Obsessed everywhere, now don't get me wrong, I totally am!!!! Whether it be preg symptoms or POAS, here is a nice twist to be being obsessed!!

"Obsessed is just a word the lazy(or your choice of word here) use to describe the dedicated!"

Being Obsessed isn't so bad anymore is it?

Oh and my symptoms, what do you think: I am not completely sure what day I ovulated:
CD 18 soapy taste in mouth
CD19 slight heartburn, soapy taste in mouth, slight bloating
CD20 slight upset stomach/heartburn, not bad enough to eat tums, slight headache in the evening, went to bed at 8pm (tired) woke up like 3 times during the night to pee, tight bloating
CD21 tired (woke up at 6:30) groggy, shivers, headache all day, hungry but don't want to eat, peeing every 1-1.5 hours, did I mention tired, starting to see blue veins on bbs, bbs not really sensitive but that is common, and back slightly achy, really thirstynot really soapy taste (not as bad), kinda out of breathe..... 
AF is supposed to be here around 10/02.....any opinions? Preggers or not....that is the question! :munch:
Hey i'm not obsessing too much am I?? :bike: oh well, guess everyone is going to have to deal with it!
Baby and sticky dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Drazic<3

Wow, I can't believe I am posting in here. Getting those lines is so surreal!

My symptoms, between 5-12dpo have been;

- Feeling like I'm coming down with a cold, snuffly - like my nose is blocked up without having a full cold
- Feeling really tired
- Increased CM
- Spots on my chin and along my jawline
- Pulling niggles, a bit painful, from 8dpo
- Marked temp dip at 6 dpo
- heavy feeling boobs
- bloated tummy 

Wishing you all get your bfp really soon :dust:


----------



## wannabemamma

Hey, did anyone get real PMS type spots before getting a BFP? I had some strange stomach pains/feelings earlier in the month and started wondering if we'd got lucky, but then a couple of days ago my chin and jaw have broken out in mahoosive great spots, AF is due on Mon or Tues. Since coming off the Pill I have had spots before AF so I have been feeling quite disappointed, but then I wondered whether I could still be getting them despite/because of PG?

No other changes really bar needing the loo more often and wierd stomach 'feelings'.


----------



## xoButterfly25

I don't know if I'm pregnant or not as I've not tested yet ..but people have told me that I have some pregnancy symptoms.
Although I'd be so happy to be pregnant, I know I'm not ..it's just a feeling I'm not and that AF is late and playing mind games with me.


----------



## lisalou31

bump


----------



## serendippy

Bump


----------



## Lawa

I have some Dodgy stabbing pains in tummy today am 7DPO think I OV spotting on 5DPO

Loads of CM and maybe more veins in boobs?


----------



## sk100

Hi ladies

I got my BFP on Friday and have been really excited to post my symptoms. 

From 4DPO, I had shooting pains in my boobs. I never get this except when I was pregnant last year. 
I had spots throughtout my 2ww - this usually only occurs a day or two before AF. 
I had loads of white lotiony CM. I normally have very little before AF. 
I had a lot of shooting twinges and AF type cramps. 
On 11DPO, I noticed two tiny streaks of blood. 
Mild back ache from time to time.
Tested on 14 DPO and got my BFP. 

Good luck to you all. xx


----------



## HollySSmith

5DPO now, and I have bloating, cramps, veiny, also my skin broke out over the weekend and I was congested all friday and saturday. The cramps are very mild and seem to be on the left side just below my bellybutton. 

Ahhh can't test for another week and a half!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I really hope this is my month! I tested yesterday at 9 or 10 dpo and BFN. I still have the lower backache and abdominal pressure or like mild cramps. I am due for a cycle on Oct 3 or 4, so Im trying to wait until then to retest. Im also feeling like I want to gag most of the things I eat and am very tired. I was getting really discouraged and I asked the pastor to pray for us on sunday after church. I told her that we had been trying a while and really want this. I know that prayer changes things, so Im praying for all of us ladies in waiting!!!! Please God bless us.


----------



## My bump

bump


----------



## Lawa

Well I am 8DPO 

And have a dull ache like trapped wind (but not) Pain goesthrough to center of backe and seems to foucs on one side
And really gassy


----------



## Charliemarina

bump, i bloody love this thread 11dpo and everything happening but bfn for now for me so hoping thats gonna change next 2 days yay bump bump bump come on newly prgger ladies xxxxx


----------



## LinziLoo

Bump


----------



## maratobe

i so dont want to symptom spot this month but im finding myself doing it lol
im about 5DPO and i have slight pulling pains in my tummy and headaches....im more hungry but thats about it lol


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

i hate SS but heres a list so far from 4DPO to now at the moment im 9DPO/CD18.Due for AF on 13/14th October (which i hope she don't show)

* Dull cramp like pains, and every now and again sharp ones..normally i get this during AF and few days before but it been going on for few days now.
* constant headache 
*and last few days peeing like every freaking hour and heaps lotion like CM sometimes get in LP, i duno i don't know when i should POAS i do but don't want to be dissapointed...


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so now this is getting ridiculous why the bloody hell aint i got bfp yet???? :rofl:
so im 13dpo my LP is 13 days and omg AF does not feel like she gonna show in anyway heres whats happening big list a coming :rofl:......

ok so from like 1-5dpo nothing well nothing to obsess over BUT from 5-13dpo heres whats been going on...
iv had a gush of cm yesterday (just once) but it was alot lol
boobs have been odd like tingling and nips real real sensitive, like last night me and OH made love and he sorry if tmi but tried yes TRIED to fiddle with them, not so turned on anymore and i told him that, he was like "WHAT" last time u was like that was when u preg with our daughter, im like ":yipee: i know" :rofl:
very very tired and very very snappy
temp has gone way up above post ov temps today had small dip few days ago now it rising also on that dip day i had what felt like a UTI kinda hurt but gone now not had since
lower back aches and that feeling when u JUST know!!!!!!!!!

i so hope im right girls help me im going f*****g insane :flower:


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so now this is getting ridiculous why the bloody hell aint i got bfp yet???? :rofl:
so im 13dpo my LP is 13 days and omg AF does not feel like she gonna show in anyway heres whats happening big list a coming :rofl:......

ok so from like 1-5dpo nothing well nothing to obsess over BUT from 5-13dpo heres whats been going on...
iv had a gush of cm yesterday (just once) but it was alot lol
boobs have been odd like tingling and nips real real sensitive, like last night me and OH made love and he sorry if tmi but tried yes TRIED to fiddle with them, not so turned on anymore and i told him that, he was like "WHAT" last time u was like that was when u preg with our daughter, im like ":yipee: i know" :rofl:
very very tired and very very snappy
temp has gone way up above post ov temps today had small dip few days ago now it rising also on that dip day i had what felt like a UTI kinda hurt but gone now not had since
lower back aches and that feeling when u JUST know!!!!!!!!!

i so hope im right girls help me im going f*****g insane :flower:


----------



## Charliemarina

oh double post whats that all about sorry didnt do that :blush::wacko: ok maybe i did but i didnt mean too lol sorry ladies lol xxxxx


----------



## truly_blessed

hi girls

for me I knew I was late but then have been late before so wasn't really sure until I got the worst lower backache ever. I never have back pain but it felt like I'd pulled something in my back and sides and really hurt whenever I bent but I knew I hadn't. I also had bad wind ... for 4 days! strange signs I know but coupled with the feeling of something tugging at my stomach from the inside and feeling starving but not hungry at the same time (doesn't make sense I know) and the sore (.)(.)s I knew it had to be it. Last period was 24/08 and test on 30/09 came up as 3+ weeks. x


----------



## HollySSmith

I'm 7DPO and I have had a whole variety of symptoms from 'tugging' cramps (though not really painful), veiny, windy, bloated, REALLY vivid dreams (I generally dont dream or dont remember them) and that weird feeling like something is different. 
Now here's were it gets really weird. My boss was talking about FF so she asked to see my chart. I showed her and she said right off she thought I was going to get a BFP. She said her chart was exactly the same for her 1st. So she logged on to FF and showed me her chart from Sept 2005. She was right...pretty much the same. It could be a coincidence but the funny thing is that we O'd 4 yrs and 2 day apart. If I do get my BFP I would have her same due date!
Creepy!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well let me chime in. I am having sore bbs, extra creamy CM and some abdominal pain/pressure. The bbs are really tripping me out because I dont usually get this. I am 11 dpo or so, and gonna test again on saturday or sunday. My hubby wants me to wait another week but we will see, LOL. How can I last another week???? OH please let us get our BFPS!!!!


----------



## Kates1122

did anyone have sore bb's at 4dpo and get a :bfp:, i know it's early, but i never have sore bb's and they have been mildly hurting all day and tonight it's bad!


----------



## Charliemarina

not sure on having the sore boobs at 4dpo huns but its defo possible implant can happen real early, i done this thread last night about implant i found some info here the link 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/198292-little-info-ib-ya-all.html#post3200360

and as for me omg im at 14dpo and havent seen that for well over a year i never get 14 day LP always 11-12-13 and noa f as yet loadsa symptoms but still bfn ladies well actually i dnt know coz i had 1 tesco test but it was dud half the actual strip is stained pink where the test line should be so im saying its invalid and will test again tommrow if still no af, i know my OV day was 100% right i just know my body after 8-9 months so i know i didnt ov later than stated i just know xxxxx pls PMA for me ladies , i got loads for all u girls but just losing it for myself :flower:


----------



## Charliemarina

not sure on having the sore boobs at 4dpo huns but its defo possible implant can happen real early, i done this thread last night about implant i found some info here the link 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/198292-little-info-ib-ya-all.html#post3200360

and as for me omg im at 14dpo and havent seen that for well over a year i never get 14 day LP always 11-12-13 and noa f as yet loadsa symptoms but still bfn ladies well actually i dnt know coz i had 1 tesco test but it was dud half the actual strip is stained pink where the test line should be so im saying its invalid and will test again tommrow if still no af, i know my OV day was 100% right i just know my body after 8-9 months so i know i didnt ov later than stated i just know xxxxx pls PMA for me ladies , i got loads for all u girls but just losing it for myself :flower:


----------



## Charliemarina

whats wrong with this thread it keeps double posting my posts argh lmao


----------



## Amos2009

Must mean we need to listen to what you say!! :haha:


----------



## DeeTTC

I am currently 15 dpo and am not having many symptoms right now. Nips are a little sore a little stuffy nose and EWCM with a slight yellow tinge.
From about 8 dpo - 12 dpo I was sneezing all the time which made my nose all stuffy. I had a bad lower back ache. That is about it.

My temps went up again at 14 dpo. Not sure if anyone else is charting?


----------



## Charliemarina

Amos2009 said:


> Must mean we need to listen to what you say!! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::rofl:


----------



## LorettaClaire

bump!


----------



## meldmac

I promised myself I wasn't going to ss this month but I failed miserably, let me know what you all think of my symptoms:

1dpo - fatigue, irritability
2dpo - nothing
3dpo - cramps, gassy, heartburn, diarrhea, increased appetite
4dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, gassy, irritability, headache
5dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, headache
6dpo - fatigue, tender bbs, irritability
7dpo - fatigue, cramps, frequent urination, tender bbs, heartburn
8dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, gassy, heartburn, nausea, dizziness
9dpo - fatigue, cramps, frequent urination, tender breasts, headache, -hpt


----------



## LorettaClaire

Confused.com!

So i'm only 6 dpo and usually after Ov i get severe bloating, sore boobs and back ache. But this cycle i've had nothing, nada.......zilch!!! 

I feel completely normal, like no symptoms what so ever. The only thing i could even slightly call symptoms are stuffy nose, sneezing loads and itchy nipples! Oh and really sweet smelling pee! Not at all nice but i was on antibiotics so i am putting the smell down to that. God i hate the 2ww!


----------



## Amos2009

meldmac said:


> I promised myself I wasn't going to ss this month but I failed miserably, let me know what you all think of my symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - fatigue, irritability
> 2dpo - nothing
> 3dpo - cramps, gassy, heartburn, diarrhea, increased appetite
> 4dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, gassy, irritability, headache
> 5dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, headache
> 6dpo - fatigue, tender bbs, irritability
> 7dpo - fatigue, cramps, frequent urination, tender bbs, heartburn
> 8dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, gassy, heartburn, nausea, dizziness
> 9dpo - fatigue, cramps, frequent urination, tender breasts, headache, -hpt

Looking good Mel....especially the fatigue and tender breasts part!! Fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## angelmyky

thank you for this thread....hopefully id be joinin it with mine soon :D fingers crossed....x


----------



## Flowerchild

:witch: was supposed to come today but she hasn't. 

I have had a headache for about 2-3 days and the past week I have been SOO hot which is a new and odd sensation for me because I am normally really cold even in the summer. All day today I have felt very lightheaded and have been nauseous for the past week. My fun bags (LOL LOVE that name for BBs) have NOT been sore which they usually are a week prior to AF :confused:. 

Hopefully a :bfp: will come of this! \\:D/

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## meldmac

Amos2009 said:


> meldmac said:
> 
> 
> I promised myself I wasn't going to ss this month but I failed miserably, let me know what you all think of my symptoms:
> 
> 1dpo - fatigue, irritability
> 2dpo - nothing
> 3dpo - cramps, gassy, heartburn, diarrhea, increased appetite
> 4dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, gassy, irritability, headache
> 5dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, headache
> 6dpo - fatigue, tender bbs, irritability
> 7dpo - fatigue, cramps, frequent urination, tender bbs, heartburn
> 8dpo - fatigue, frequent urination, gassy, heartburn, nausea, dizziness
> 9dpo - fatigue, cramps, frequent urination, tender breasts, headache, -hpt
> 
> Looking good Mel....especially the fatigue and tender breasts part!! Fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

The :witch: got me.


----------



## livbaybee1

Great thread :D
I meant to of come on on sunday, but nothing, i was gona get a test today but couldnt be bothered walking into town, lazy ass i no.
Gona go tomo ,will be with my dad tho , will have sneak off to boots for 5 and get one quick lol. Gd luck all and congrats to people with bfps yay :D xoxox


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no Mel....sorry :cry:


----------



## bbhopes

I've also had a headache on and off the last few days. extreme fatigue, HUNGRY, could sleep all day and night, and normally I am not like that at all, usually have a hard time sleeping. :dust: to all


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well i'm 8DPO and today i have been getting little pains in my tummy mainly on the left side but sometimes all over. I have started to feel sick aswell but it comes and goes. I seem to be getting headaches aswell very strange. I did do a internet cheap test and my and OH could see something not 100% sure tho so not getting to excited tho. what do u all think?? xx


----------



## Flowerchild

Flowerchild said:


> :witch: was supposed to come today but she hasn't.
> 
> I have had a headache for about 2-3 days and the past week I have been SOO hot which is a new and odd sensation for me because I am normally really cold even in the summer. All day today I have felt very lightheaded and have been nauseous for the past week. My fun bags (LOL LOVE that name for BBs) have NOT been sore which they usually are a week prior to AF :confused:.
> 
> Hopefully a :bfp: will come of this! \\:D/
> 
> :dust: to you all!!

UGH looks like the :witch: got me...


----------



## DeeTTC

Well I am 16 dpo and BFN. My chart looks triphasic and are staying very high for me. My bb feel a little fuller and render to touch on the sides my my armpits but that could be me just wanting symptoms. A little crampy on and off too.


----------



## tonyamanda

im 12dpo and got my BFP.. i have had cramps since o
Bloating
going for wee in the middle of the night
and im tired

Also I had a big glob of mucus about 3 or 4 days ago.. it was like snot.. :)


----------



## Zen_Jenn

Got my BFP yesterday at 12dpo. wasn't really having any remarkable symptoms (nothing that didn't occur last cycle when i got a BFN). 
The ones I can pinpoint are:
sore bb's a week after ovulation, better now. 
nausea, 
some strange twinges kinda like period pains. 
the night before my BFP I noticed that the stretch marks on my bb's were more pronounced (purple), although they didn't seem any larger themselves. 

That's about it. I was/am bloated, but I was last cycle as well, so I couldn't determine whether or not it was a pregnancy symptom.


----------



## nightkd

I'm graduating, so thought I'd share my early pregnancy symptoms!!

Got my BFP at 12dpo this morning, 3am... :)

My boobs have been mega huge and sore (though it did settle down a little bit in the past day...) I've been feeling sick in the evenings, basically from 6/7dpo... Feeling sleepy, especially the past couple of days - I'd get up and an hour later be feeling really drowsy again...Craving oranges!!! Drinking more water (I barely drink and I've been finishing 500ml bottles the past few days!!) and peeing more often (this occurred the day before I started drinking loads too)... My nips are a strange colour too - caramelly and you can see veins through them a bit better, so almost bluey...

I can't say for certain that I 'felt' pregnant, I had a really strong feeling we were going to get pregnant this month, at the beginning of my cycle...and I have felt like I could say "yes, I'm pregnant" for the past few days, but I wasn't sure if it was because it was the first month I could REALLY have been pregnant, like there was a high chance....

I THINK that's it.... :lol:

Good Luck to all you girlies and hope you get your BFPs soon!!! :hugs:

xxxx

ETA: I've also had mild cramping for a few days too, since maybe 5-7dpo...


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats nightKD!!


----------



## angelmyky

congrats :D x


----------



## CJane

Hey,

Well having been officially "pregnant" now for 6 days my symptoms so far are:

1.) nausea that seems to get worse after eating
2.) queasy feeling in tummy
3.) cramps in abdomen like AF coming
4.) tiredness
5.) a feeling that i was pregnant as early as 6dpo

Turns out they are all worth it!!


----------



## sar35

when did the nausea turn into sickness for those ladies that had it?


----------



## hibiscus07

Is it possible?? Could I be..?
I've been trying to ignore any symptoms during this TWW because it's only been 6 weeks since my MC and I have kept thinking that anything I feel is probably due to screwy hormones. HOWEVER, most observable screwiness seems to have gone away a couple of weeks ago. :laugh2: 

I'm at 6 dpo, I had some abdominal cramping last night, occasional stinging sensations in the nips and boobs, a fullness/balloon feeling around my uterus, and now a pinching sensation in my vag (sorry for TMI!!). 
Based on my experience before, these are suspiciously similar to my actual pregnancy symptoms. Eeee!


----------



## beatnick

I have my fingers and toes crossed. This is our first try. Bless my hub he has been on more websites than me! He keeps asking me really odd questions and feeling my boobs! ;)

So far
Constipation
Headaches (one massive one that I had to sleep off)
A few v mild AF Style pains
Boobs have had some shooting pains
Boobs feel like they are full of rocks
One night had overwhelming nasea and went white as a sheet
Hub says I look "puffy" in the face (thanks)
NO CM. Nothing. I can find it but its very absent from my pants. (?)

Any thoughts

AF Due tues. One 10DPO hpt - BFN too early?


----------



## TrishyC

It is early Beatnick... try again in couple days... Gd Lk!:flower:

Congrats nightkd!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LorettaClaire

so i got my bfp this morning at 11 dpo! I'm going to test in the morning again just to make sure, before i feel i can say those words! 

The most obvious thing to me was the LACK OF painful bloating and NO back ache which i always get after ovulation! 

Sore boobs just near my armpits, and very tired. Taking afternoon naps which is just unlike me.

Oh and a had a cold at 2-5 dpo!


xx


----------



## SpydrMnky26

I got my BFP yesterday and I want to share my symptoms with you ladies. I don't post much but I am here often and I've read this great thread way too many times.





So exhausted.( I've been tired ever since I gave birth to my 3 year old but this is beyond tired.)

Very light sore throat that comes and goes through out the day. 

Twinges in my tummy but I feel those every month.

Light headed when standing up

Something feels like it's pulling when I stand up too fast from the sitting on the couch. 

Very spacey. When someone is talking to me I just zone out. It's bizarre.

I am forgetful and can barely form a sentence sometimes. Just out of it I guess.

Two days before BFP I got in a fight with OH over the laundry basket. lol I broke down and cried like a little baby. I was fine 5 minutes later and felt a little silly. (That was a huge clue for me. I am not like that.)

I am SO hungry. I can eat and be starving an hour later. 

I had a NASTY taste in my mouth. It wasn't metallic really but just awful and nothing would get rid of it. It's gone now thank goodness! 

I noticed my boobs did not get sore like they usually do before AF. 

I have 3 huge zits on my chin. gross. 

I am bloated but could be from eating a lot. 

I have a dull backache.

4 days before BFP I noticed a very light pink color to my CM when I wiped. It only happened once and I would have never noticed if I wasn't checking for it. 

I have had more cm than usually. It's watery/creamy. Everyday it gets more abundant. 


So those are my symptoms. I hope they help and I wish each and every one of you a BFP very soon!!!


----------



## SpydrMnky26

Sorry I forgot to add hot flashes. OMG this was a big sign for me!! I would be cold and then 5 minutes later I would be burning up. It would only last about 30 seconds to a minute. 

I remember this from the last time I was pregnant so it's definitely a symptom for me.


----------



## ELSMUM

Hi ladies, like spydrmnky26 I haven't posted alot on here but am a avid reader, I had no idea i was pregnant until the day af was due when I cried in marks and spencers because my partner didn't want to come with me to look at bras. WTF!!!!!

didn't want to get hopes up as been trying for 5 months so just put it down to af coming but I think I knew from then as I really don't cry over anything, then 3 days after af due started feeling gaggy and changing dd nappy made me want to be sick. I then did test a got BFP!!

Looking back over the 2ww I didn;t have anything to give away that I was pregnant, in fact I had less symptons then usual. 

Good luck with all your future BFP's


----------



## SarahMelissa

OMG i cant believe i am actually posting on this thread :happydance:

Well i got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on an IC (i didnt entirely trust it though) but definately confimred today at 12dpo with 2 FRER's and 2 beautiful pink lines.

Anyway just thought i would let you know that i had no symptoms whatsoever......absolutely nothing!!! So just remember no symptoms doesnt mean no :bfp: 

Best of luck to you all :dust:


----------



## sarah54

bump!


----------



## hannahR

My symptoms were-

I had period type pain a whole week before i was due on my period.
I felt tired and i was very hungry!

Thats about it!

:thumbup:


----------



## NG09

Hi ladies,

On my first tww, :witch: due on 20/10 so I'm about 9 dpo, symptoms have been...

bloated, gassy, acid indigestion, constipated (at times!) cramps low down and sharp pains in my right side, kinda tender bb's but nips feel like they have been rubbed with sandpaper, quite sore to touch and really tired, could put my head on the desk at work and sleep, also quite dizzy!

What do you reckon???????? :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

Hi guys - like SarahMelissa I can't quite believe I'm posting here....

Symptoms according to my blog: 

5dpo
Lovely implantation dip.

9dpo
Cramping, one growing left nipple (upwards!)
Sore right BB - usually pre-AF it's just sore on the outside edge - but this month was on the front too.
Veiny bbs noticed by DH (without being told they're a symptom).
Lots of creamy cm.
Muzzy head.
Lethargic - couldn't even be bothered to knit.

10dpo
Cramps.
Tired & lethargic.
One episode of burning itchy right nipple (couple of minutes).
Peeing every half hour in the afternoon.
Stabbing pain in abdomen.
Difficulty sleeping.

11dpo
17 pees in one day!
Still-veiny bbs.
Monster-bitch-from-hell aggression at work :blush:

These convinced me I was pregnant, so....

12dpo
:bfp: on an IC with FMU.
Veiny bbs.
Frequent urination.
Tired.
Irritable.
Low energy.
Bbs starting to get very sore (most likely due to constant poking for the last 3 days).

Looking at them written down like that, they seem quite conclusive - but before 11dpo there was nothing that really stood out.

Hope this helps!
xx


----------



## vkj73

got 2 strong +s today (cd36) still feels a bit surreal posting here.
i definitely want to help the cause, whilst respecting those in the wait:

1. got peaks on the cbfm (which i used for the first time this cycle) on cd17 and cd 18 (average 35 day cycle).

2. definitely started having a metallic/strange taste in my mouth cd27 and lots of gas (both are still going on). 

3. felt winded (not the gas kind :winkwink:) the last few days, even from doing small, everyday tasks.

4. from cd29 - now i've had twinges (almost af or just ran too fast feeling).

5. also spaced a couple of things this last week...like silly mistakes on scheduling.

6. yesterday my lower back was quite sore (pretty convinced at moments that af was coming).

7. nothing different with the bbs.

i hope this helps. i wish everyone the best of luck and send you all tons of 
:dust: :dust: :dust:

p.s. i'm 36, so there's hope out there for us "older" gals!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Cleo

Got my :bfp: today! Only had a few symptoms but some started pretty early on. 

- My nipples were quite sore and achy starting at 5DPO which seems incredibly early. I didn't think it was possible to get symptoms until after implantation had occurred, but I guess I was wrong. 

- Had implantation spotting at 8DPO which I soooo thought was the witch on her way!

- Boobs got sore at about 10DPO.

I was pregnant in April of this year (m/c at 6 weeks) and my only pre-period symptom was gigantic nipples! Very strange! It hasn't happened this time though, so I guess it's different every time:)


----------



## Guerita

vkj73 said:


> got 2 strong +s today (cd36) still feels a bit surreal posting here.
> i definitely want to help the cause, whilst respecting those in the wait:
> 
> 1. got peaks on the cbfm (which i used for the first time this cycle) on cd17 and cd 18 (average 35 day cycle).
> 
> 2. definitely started having a metallic/strange taste in my mouth cd27 and lots of gas (both are still going on).
> 
> 3. felt winded (not the gas kind :winkwink:) the last few days, even from doing small, everyday tasks.
> 
> 4. from cd29 - now i've had twinges (almost af or just ran too fast feeling).
> 
> 5. also spaced a couple of things this last week...like silly mistakes on scheduling.
> 
> 6. yesterday my lower back was quite sore (pretty convinced at moments that af was coming).
> 
> 7. nothing different with the bbs.
> 
> i hope this helps. i wish everyone the best of luck and send you all tons of
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> p.s. i'm 36, so there's hope out there for us "older" gals!!!! :kiss:

Great news! Am really pleased for you and SO glad that my note of caution on the metallic taste was unwarranted! (I am 36 and on my 5th month TTC no.1, so thanks for the encouragement, it is much needed!).


----------



## NG09

Can I just ask incase any of you ladies have experienced the same. AF is due on Tuesday, I have been having cramps for the last fortnight, although got worse yesterday, they change from left left to right side. They aren't constantly there, they stop and start. Does this mean anything or am I crazy??? lol


----------



## mikababy

Hello ladies,

Mine were, in order:


Small sharp 'burrowing' pain in uterus about a week after OV (implantation???)
Feeling very woozy and giddy week before AF was due (thought it was a cold)
Crying outbursts :sad2:

Completely loosing it at the smallest thing!:growlmad:
Feeling sick, sick, sick :sick:
Losing weight (especially on my bum, hoorah!!)
Feeling breathless after doing the slightest little thing!

I ignored the heavy veiny boobs thing, as I get that every month and I pee constantly anyway!


----------



## vkj73

guerita, thanks for the kind note :hugs:

ng09, i really wish i could offer more info on the bbs. mine haven't felt too different yet. maybe fuller? :shrug: you are definitely not crazy :flower:

mikbaby, out of breath has been a big one for me:thumbup:

good luck to all :dust:


----------



## SarahMelissa

SarahMelissa said:


> OMG i cant believe i am actually posting on this thread :happydance:
> 
> Well i got my :bfp: yesterday at 11dpo on an IC (i didnt entirely trust it though) but definately confimred today at 12dpo with 2 FRER's and 2 beautiful pink lines.
> 
> Anyway just thought i would let you know that i had no symptoms whatsoever......absolutely nothing!!! So just remember no symptoms doesnt mean no :bfp:
> 
> Best of luck to you all :dust:


Ok just thought i would give all you girls who obsess in this thread another update. Im now 19dpo and got my :bfp: over a week ago, have had it confirmed via bloods and my HCG levels are excellent and i still have NO symptoms. Its just i know some of you get down about not having any symtoms so just thought i would let you know you can most definately have a :bfp: and not know about it. Sending dust to you all :dust:


----------



## KatyxXx

has anyone that got their BFP found they weren't that interested in sex?? xxx


----------



## NG09

Well I am feeling totally off it the last few days!! AF due today, but no sign, yet!! Fingers crossed not wanting to :sex: is a sign for a :bfp: lol


----------



## KatyxXx

ooo well heres hoping your wicked witch stays away good luck.. let me no how you get on! have you tested yet?? xx


----------



## NG09

Yes this morning, got a :bfn: but maybe too early?? I'm hoping anyway x


----------



## KatyxXx

yeah probably best waiting a few days!! i'm bricking it about testing! this was soo not planned hehe but now me and OH are actually quite excited about it! thinking that maybe if not this time we're gna keep trying! Fingers crossed ay lol xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Ok I'm 10dpo and have just got a BFP on a FRER so still very early days but symptoms I've had are:

Really sore and swollen boobies
Nausea
Dizziness
Tired all the time!
Bloated - so very bloated
Needing to wee a lot - not just "I've had 3 too many cups of tea" I mean horse style!
And to top it off, I'm ravenous all the time yet oddly losing weight..

Good luck everyone!

So we'll see if things change over time or not :)


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

My symptoms were: - 

Bad cramps, that only lasted a short while.. then disappeared.

HEADACHES galore. I always had a bladdy headache..

I only tested yday and today... so still early days as im only 4 weeks gone or so.

But currently im feeling MILD cramps now and again... and Ive totally gone off food in general.. yet am STARVING. :growlmad:

GL to all TTC.. it took me such a long time and I hope u get what u deserve soon. :dust:


----------



## jackson09

Coronas tasted nasty, felt sick all the time, smell or certain things..gagged when brushing my teeth..My favorite foods no longer agreed with my stomach.


----------



## tinareeahelp

Hi guys, my names Tina and im completely new to this forum.

I hope that I'll learn and share a lot of interesting things.

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## Lena

My symptoms were tiredness, having to wee all the time (especially when i first went to bed), lower back ache, very very thirsty, very hungry but then when i ate, I couldn't each much and mild cramps. I also got really tight down there... like when DH and I BD'ed, he found it hard to get in. (TMI?... sorry). Also, my chin got really spotty and still is... grrrr.

It seemed like every time something was wrong with me, I googled it to see if it was a pregnancy symptom and it was! So i thought, is everything is pregnancy symptom? Maybe I felt like this before and just never noticed because I wasn't paying such close attention? I even thought possibly i was unintentionally making myself have these symptoms by reading about them... but just trust your bodies ladies! And I recommend FRER tests... they really do tell you long before alot of the others.

Best of luck to everyone TTC!!!


----------



## Bexx

Got my :bfp: on the 19th October. From 3 days prior to that, I had extremely sore boobs which appeared literally overnight. They vary day by day and seem to be easing off lately.

I've also been slightly queasy at times, especially when I haven't eaten for a while. Worst time was today while shopping at sainsburys.

I've always been prone to constipation, but it's really bad now I'm pregnant. Prune juice and dried apricots are helping. :D

Been very tired since around the time of my :bfp: not quite enough to have to nap during the day, but doing anything more than getting off the sofa seems like hard work.

Slightly stretchy, jelly-like CM with a slight yellow tint for last week or so. Looked more pale orange/peach this afternoon.

Woke up one morning last weekend to find I'd been drooling heavily. Hasn't happened since. Had some acid reflux that day only as well.

Extremely vivid dreams most nights from 6DPO, usually anxiety-based and several to do with sex lol.

Have had some general achy feelings in my lower abdomen and some very mild cramping.

Need to pee during the night - usually I sleep right through.

Occasional nasal congestion, especially at night.

Didn't think I had many symptoms, but looking at this list it seems I've actually had quite a few! :D


----------



## wanabamummy

just jumping in this thread so i can keep updated!!


----------



## Kae

13 DPO - 
Dry rentching on way to work, didn't actually throw up.
Sore boobies
extremly itchy nipples
face brake out
cramps
lots of chocolate (and i don't eat choc)
when I walk thru the office i can smell everyones individal purfume, usually I can't smell any.
Off to docs in an hour, will let you know!!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

good luck!!!


----------



## luvnhope

I am new here and wasn't really sure where to post this. First I want to say I am married and it wouldn't be horrible if I was preggo but def unplanned.

I have been on orth tri cyclen for several years. Last "fake period" started Oct 15th and ended Oct 17th. This last new pack I did not get my perscription until the third day on accident. I missed the first two pills and did not make them up. I also totally missed the first pill of the second week. A lot has been going on and I was totally forgetful. Starting last Thurs I have had horrible headaches of and on. This week Tues and Weds I had a sore throat. Weds and today I have had a runny nose and sneezing. I am extremely tired with the worst headaches. I have had horrible gas for a week now also I feel like I have a fever but I have not ran one at all. I have body aches and stomach cramps. Some of the cramps are sharp and some feel like pulls or twinges. There are mainly low but occasionally all over. I don't want to over react but I never get sick and just wonder if my symptoms could be pregnancy or just getting sick. It's too early for me to test so I am driving myself crazy. Anything sound like pregnant or something else? sorry its so long and no abreviations (I'm still new). Thanks again. Also today have noticed a wierd/nasty taste in my mouth.


----------



## hibiscus07

luvnhope said:


> I am new here and wasn't really sure where to post this. First I want to say I am married and it wouldn't be horrible if I was preggo but def unplanned.
> 
> I have been on orth tri cyclen for several years. Last "fake period" started Oct 15th and ended Oct 17th. This last new pack I did not get my perscription until the third day on accident. I missed the first two pills and did not make them up. I also totally missed the first pill of the second week. A lot has been going on and I was totally forgetful. Starting last Thurs I have had horrible headaches of and on. This week Tues and Weds I had a sore throat. Weds and today I have had a runny nose and sneezing. I am extremely tired with the worst headaches. I have had horrible gas for a week now also I feel like I have a fever but I have not ran one at all. I have body aches and stomach cramps. Some of the cramps are sharp and some feel like pulls or twinges. There are mainly low but occasionally all over. I don't want to over react but I never get sick and just wonder if my symptoms could be pregnancy or just getting sick. It's too early for me to test so I am driving myself crazy. Anything sound like pregnant or something else? sorry its so long and no abreviations (I'm still new). Thanks again. Also today have noticed a wierd/nasty taste in my mouth.

I think it's likely you're not pregnant, but you never know...
Since your cycle only started 14 days ago, even if you were ovulating it probably wouldn't be until around this time. Perhaps you're ovulating now??


----------



## sarah54

bump!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh I hope I get to post here soon!!!! Good to see everyone doesnt get sore BB's. I have the lower back cramping and some cramping in abdomen.


----------



## KatyxXx

i am now 2 days late... still completely off sex sore boobs cannot drink my tea with sugar in without heavin which is strange as i usually have 2 lol xx


----------



## sarah54

I want to see some more symptoms...come on ladies, there must be someone out there with some new symptoms!! :hugs2:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

bumo


----------



## rubyloo

righto ladies! here are my symptoms so far (i've convinced myself i'm NOT pg but that its a virus...:haha:)

1/2 dpo sore boobies 
3 dpo general nausea, well dodgy bowels had to take the day off work and slept for 3 hours that afternoon
4 dpo mega, mega tired and sleepy. feel like i'm draggin myself round the place. odd waves of nausea and strange pulling/cramping above pubic hair-line :blush: went to bed at 7.30pm!
5 dpo (today) soreness and cramps in lower back and abdomen like af pains - had to put a hottie on my back. sleepy, as per, lots of nausea whilst out and about, sitting here drinking apple and ginger to relieve....boobies swollen and sore with funny bumps on me nips. 

according to my DH i'm 'acting all strange' and having 'crazy mood swings'. not noticed it myself....:shrug: prob cos i told him off for being too rough with norks last night.

we shall see!


----------



## wanabamummy

at last i can put my symptons on this thread!!

3dpo tummy felt like i done 100 sit ups
5dpo cramping - felt like ovulation pain, diahorrea
6dpo extra gassy!! , diahorrea
7dpo breats felt tender. not sore like last month. like when i pushed them they ached.lower backache. need hot water bottle
8dpo can smell everything!!! everything just smelt extra strong, lower backache, notice dark patch on side of cheek
10dpo cramping eases off now, lower backache
12dpo :bfn: on a frer - this is meant to detect early so assume am out of the game. lower backache
13dpo slight shift as my temp rises?? what??
14dpo temp rises again but am feeling like i gonna come on.
16 dpo due on. but dont feel like i am. argue with myself in bed whether to test or not. 
got up and to my amazement a very faint :bfp: !!!!

another test and a digital later confirmed :bfp::happydance:

Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girlies

Here is what I have been upto on the baby making side of things and how I have been feeling this month I want to keep track for my own benefit too incase it does not happen this month and it gives me something to do in the two week wait!!

24 Oct - CD1 Aunt flow :-(

3 Nov - CD11 BD on hubbys birthday ;-) creamy CM

5 Nov - CD13 BD increasing CM

6 Nov - CD 14 BD clear slippery cm

7 Nov - CD 15 unable to BD, notice loads of EWCM late last night 10:00pm ish, CP high

8 Nov - CD 16 BD at 08:00am, EWCM present this morning but not as much as last night but now at 21:00 it has gone sticky and I am now having mild cramps below and a dull ache on my left side, same as last month, my CP is still quite high and I can just reach it and I think it feels soft its hard to know what I am actually prodding!lol! So tomorrow I think will 1dpo.

9 Nov -CD 17 Checked CM at 07:45, hardly anything although just got up. Sharp stabbing pains in boobs, though no pain like I usually have after I have ovulated. Stabbing pains on right side, dull ache on left side and across belly, real low. Lower back pain too.

9:00am sorry if TMI after bowel movement, could be build up over night but more clear fluid although clumpy could be semen, stretched slightly too, cp high

9pm Sore pains allday across tummy and back and stitch like pain on left side, no pain killers can shift it
No boob pain, milky cm still slightly stretchable and CP slightly lower. 

10 Nov CD 18 - Very low cramps and back pain, I have had this most of the afternoon and this evening. The tops of my legs seem to ache too. Still no boob pain so not convinced I have ovulated but its getting later and later now into my cycle and going by EWCM on weekend I must have done, I really should use OPK's but never got on with them in the past. CM hardly anything this morning, one lot of EWCM, but checked 10 mins later and no more, lol! This evening there was a big glob of it when I investigated my bits inside and it was creamy/yellow and did stretch quite alot but it was thick. Now at 9pm is just milky lotion and a bit sticky. CP still seems high. Hardly any of it has made it onto my underwear today. I am constipated too. Heartburn too.

I suffer chronic daily headache and the last 2 days I have not had a headache and I am surprised as I was at Great Ormond Street Hospital with my daughter regarding her celiac disease yesterday and we were running around all over the place. The only time my headaches have ever subsided is when I am pregnant but its far too early I would of thought, if I O'd Sat then I would only be 3dpo.

If I have O'd then the difference this month so far, is the amount and intensity of cramps and lower backpain, no headaches, no sore boobs and more CM, normally I am dry and sticky. I have never been one for having O pain but def felt it last month, but this month it seems to of been going on since Saturday, stabbing pains in one side have subsided now, just dragging, achey cramps right down low and round back. Not getting my hopes up but have ordered 2 clear blue digitals and 20 10miu strips from ebay this evening, so you can bet ya bottom dollar I will be testing by the weekend as I am a POAS addict!!lol!! Hence buying 20 cheepies!!!

11 Nov CD19 - No sore boobs or headaches, stabbing pains in boobs though, feel sick, cp high, hardly any CM but if I dig deep clear and maybe watery. A few pin prick pains right up my bits lol, upset tummy.

12 Nov -CD20 - No sore boobs or headaches, stabbing pains again, felt very sick this morning and had diarohee again. High CP and dry CM, even though was a little creamy this morning, minor back pain nothing major. Heartburn too.


----------



## venusrockstar

Don't think I've replied to this topic yet lol ..I can't remember

I have been extremely tired and exhausted and by lunch time I am ready for a nap, my boobs have been really sore for the past 2 weeks or so and they feel huge. Any time I take my bra off it hurts to just let them "hang" haha. I have mild period-like cramping on and off which I'm told is what it feels like when your uterus is stretching. I have had dizziness and waves of nausea (but no vomiting yet)..it felt like I was going to vomit all day today but then nothing would happen. Some days I feel extremely bloated/constipated.


----------



## ellaandcallum

My symptoms today at 6dpo cd 21 are:-

Sorry if this is gross but after BM yellowey/creamey snot lol, more info the better hey

CP still seems high but has fluctuated a bit today

Felt like I was being pinched from the inside this morning for a few seconds

A few niggles in the pelvic region

Lots of stabbing pains in boobs and noticed this morning both nipples were very red, I am sure they have never been like that before, the bumps seem more prominent. Nipples slightly tender.

Very slight headache this morning

Could not finish my dinner, a big waive of nausea set in and I love my roast dinners.

Of course a BFN on an ebay 10miu cheapie, I was bored lol!


----------



## elfie

after reading your symptoms there may be hope for me yet! was feeling sad as have got crampy af feeling so just presumed on her way.......(due sunday), also feel very lazy and emotional! I hate not knowing as its hubbies birthday on sunday and wanted to take him out for dinner and drinks, normally love to go out, just cant get enthused!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Lets all think positive girlies, still a long way to go through the TWW, I am
CD 22, 7dpo, AF due next Sat 21 Nov, today I feel tired, a few waives of nauseous, a few stabbing pains on both sides but have noticed that most of the twinges I get are on the left side. CM is quite sticky, CP seems relatively high. Boobs slightly sore and are having stabbing pains and slight headache today.

I had the chance of a lie in today but no , 7.30am I couldnt believe it, I have trouble waking at that time on a school day, bloody typical, I did a test, lol BFN terrible evap line on 10miu cheapie test. Woke starving and got up had some toast and oreos! Good hearty brekkie, lol!!

Baby dust to all and lets see what tomorrow brings, baby dust to allxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

CD 23, 8dpo ? I am feeling out today despite feeling very sick again last night and having yellowey/creamey cm. I read somewhere that the 10miu tests should pick up at 8dpo as there are hcg levels of 12.56 present in your body. I took one this morning and a BFN, which has put me on a downer. I am only assuming I ovulated last Sunday due to increased EWCM the night before so unless I am less days that what I thought. I know it is early to get a BFP but I read alot of women test on say 9 or 10dpo on less sensitive tests and get a BFP. So not sure what to think now.

Still no boob pain which is a good sign for me anyway but woke up with a headache but I do get them if I lie in, I woke up at 10:50!!!

Last night I had constipation followed by a bout of diarohee which is unusual for me and this has happened 3 times to me now since Wednesday.

I dunno girls lets see what this week brings. baby dust to all. xx


----------



## hibiscus07

ellaandcallum said:


> CD 23, 8dpo ? I am feeling out today despite feeling very sick again last night and having yellowey/creamey cm. I read somewhere that the 10miu tests should pick up at 8dpo as there are hcg levels of 12.56 present in your body. I took one this morning and a BFN, which has put me on a downer. I am only assuming I ovulated last Sunday due to increased EWCM the night before so unless I am less days that what I thought. I know it is early to get a BFP but I read alot of women test on say 9 or 10dpo on less sensitive tests and get a BFP. So not sure what to think now.
> 
> Still no boob pain which is a good sign for me anyway but woke up with a headache but I do get them if I lie in, I woke up at 10:50!!!
> 
> Last night I had constipation followed by a bout of diarohee which is unusual for me and this has happened 3 times to me now since Wednesday.
> 
> I dunno girls lets see what this week brings. baby dust to all. xx

Don't feel out yet! I don't know of any 10 mIU tests. What brand is that?? (I want them!)
First of all, the average hCG on 10 dpo is only 16 (according to betabase.info), so is probably way less on 8 dpo (like less than 5). It will totally depend on day of implantation, too. You might only have implantation at 7 or 8 dpo. AND...
Even if your blood level of hCG were above the test detection limit, that doesn't mean that much is reaching your urine. Most people don't get positive HPTs, even with FMU, until 12 dpo.
Don't feel down--you're not out until AF arrives!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Thank you hunnie, they are from ebay, they have tons in the UK I am sure they will be on the US ebay, they are by one step. If not the ladies on ebay in the UK will ship internationally. I bought 20 for about £3 which is about $5 I think. So a bargain and gives you loads of excuses to POAS. Thats a reflief to know about the HCG levels I read it on one womans thread in a yahoo forum so it wasnt proper info.

Today I feel right down in the dumps maybe its hormonal too, very crampy and no appetite. I have gotta start the dinner in a min but have been addicted to this forum all day. Its 17:15 here and gotta get dinner done, kids sorted for school etc but cant tear myself away from here, lol! Hubby is on PS3 playing Call of Duty, that is doing my head in bloody gun shots everywhere!! Its a mad house I tell ya!!! xxx


----------



## hibiscus07

ellaandcallum said:


> Thank you hunnie, they are from ebay, they have tons in the UK I am sure they will be on the US ebay, they are by one step. If not the ladies on ebay in the UK will ship internationally. I bought 20 for about £3 which is about $5 I think. So a bargain and gives you loads of excuses to POAS. Thats a reflief to know about the HCG levels I read it on one womans thread in a yahoo forum so it wasnt proper info.
> 
> Today I feel right down in the dumps maybe its hormonal too, very crampy and no appetite. I have gotta start the dinner in a min but have been addicted to this forum all day. Its 17:15 here and gotta get dinner done, kids sorted for school etc but cant tear myself away from here, lol! Hubby is on PS3 playing Call of Duty, that is doing my head in bloody gun shots everywhere!! Its a mad house I tell ya!!! xxx

Thanks for the info! I totally understand about the PS3--with DH, it's Wii and Resident Evil! :D


----------



## bigshotlawyer

this is probably bad but one week before my period was due, my friend and i had a sort of drinking binge and i puked so hard the next day. i never puke after drinking, ever. like never in my life!!!!! i knew something was up then!


----------



## Delamere19

This is a really useful thread. I'm only on my 1st TTC so it's interesting to see what symptoms there are.

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## hopingforbaby

I am 9dpo with 5 days of Clomid and HCG trigger day before IUI with donor sperm.

5dpo - watery mouth, smell sensitive, loose bm's, gassy top and bottom - all very light, Sore back and hips feel like someone kicked me or too much exercise

6dpo - watery mouth, nauseau, bloating, smell sensitive , loose bm's, gassy top and bottom- very light except the bloating - OMG!! Big ol tight stomach - had this feeling with my first 9 yrs ago but in month 3/4 - still sore back and hips

7dpo - BFN awful bloating - HUGE stomach - gross! gassy - ICK, no watery mouth , smell sensitive, nauseau, loose bm's, sore back and hips

8dpo - all the same from 7dpo

9dpo - BFN went to walmart - almost a clean up on isle 3 holy crap I got hot and dizzy and puky feeling - just breathed and walked hunched over with cart - bought 3 boxes of pregnancy test!! SORE back and hips

That's all I have so far - if this isn't pregnancy then there is some sorta bug in my tummy making me feel all sorts of ICK! 

Sounds like a lot of us have a mixed bunch of symptoms - I don't think it's all in my head - I get really hungry and need to eat NOW but then nothing sounds good and then when I do eat Im still STARVING - something is up -


----------



## NG09

Hi, 

I'm 9dpo, got a sore tummy low down on the right and a sore back, feel a bit like someone has kicked me i the right kidney!! Ouchy!!!!!! Good luck to you x


----------



## chocolate

I am about 6 weeks pregnant, and didnt have any majorly obvious symptoms, but I did get a metalic taste - like the taste of blood - and also creamy cm which had a bit of a yellow tinge to it!
Ive had a big break out of spots on my chin, and also my nipples seemed lighter but with a darker ring on the outer part!

I got my bfp on 12 dpo and dont really have many symptoms yet - Im tired from being up with my 17 month old son anyway 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## NG09

Well I am 10dpo today and just above my pubic line got a kind of sharp scratchy feeling inside, it happened about 4 or 5 times then stopped. Don't know if it means anything but I haven't experienced it before


----------



## hopingforbaby

Ok 10dpo and still a bfn on a digital this am - I'm starving already which isn't normal. started getting af cramps - ugh -

I know I shouldn't be taking the test until Friday but so many people had 9-14 bfn's so I figured why not and stocked up at the store - walmart brand - 3 the answer one - 2 and the other digital -2 I've used Walmart and the digital so far - all bfn's 

Well off to work to wait and non concentrate cuz I'm waiting!

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!

:coffee:


----------



## sassybaby

chocolate said:


> I am about 6 weeks pregnant, and didnt have any majorly obvious symptoms, but I did get a metalic taste - like the taste of blood - and also creamy cm which had a bit of a yellow tinge to it!
> Ive had a big break out of spots on my chin, and also my nipples seemed lighter but with a darker ring on the outer part!
> 
> I got my bfp on 12 dpo and dont really have many symptoms yet - Im tired from being up with my 17 month old son anyway
> 
> Good luck to you all xx

Hi, Congratulation :) did you test b4 12 dpo ??? I tested 10dpo today and got bfn :( my bb's are very tender hope the witch is not on her way :(


----------



## lil_angel

Im 10dpo and im just starving all the time, really hot at night, and so very tired!!!! xxx


----------



## sammynashley

hiya. can i ask does everyone get sore boobs when they are pregnant?? ive had a few symptoms and im 6days late. ive got sensitive nipple and the veins but not sore boobs


:dust:


----------



## chocolate

sassybaby said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> I am about 6 weeks pregnant, and didnt have any majorly obvious symptoms, but I did get a metalic taste - like the taste of blood - and also creamy cm which had a bit of a yellow tinge to it!
> Ive had a big break out of spots on my chin, and also my nipples seemed lighter but with a darker ring on the outer part!
> 
> I got my bfp on 12 dpo and dont really have many symptoms yet - Im tired from being up with my 17 month old son anyway
> 
> Good luck to you all xx
> 
> Hi, Congratulation :) did you test b4 12 dpo ??? I tested 10dpo today and got bfn :( my bb's are very tender hope the witch is not on her way :(Click to expand...

Hi, I tested from 8dpo and thought I could possibly see a faint line from 10dpo but didnt know if I was seeing things and really thought I was out!



I also noticed that the closer I got to expected af date, the more blue veins showed up on my chest.

I had very mild symptoms, and wouldnt have noticed them unless I knew we were ttc and could be pregnant.

Good luck all xx


----------



## MysMT

6DPO Sharp pinching pain right ovary for a few seconds at a time throughout the day.
7DPO nothing
8DPO Tired, went to bed early
9DPO Weeping, cried at two things and Im not sure why - also runny nose (not while weeping lol)
10DPO my face broke out with a cold sore.. haven't had one of them since school?

Felt like maybe AF was getting ready yesterday..but IDK - no sore boobs, no real symptoms of anything


----------



## gills26

bump!


----------



## Thradia

Well I got my BFP today! So here are my symptoms...

- Sore boobs in the beginning (like around 5 dpo), now they are just sore off and off
- Hungry more often
- Creamy CM...and more then normal
- Tired
- Vivid dreams...and very strange ones
- Hard time sleeping

Didn't have any implantation bleeding and nothing for cramps...a few little twinges and a feeling of being full, but that's it!


----------



## gills26

Bump bump!!
Are there any others whose symptoms I can obsess over???
xx


----------



## Annamumof2

well ive heard the increase in CM but i am unsure, i think OVULATED ON 15th/16th not 100% sure, anyway i have been getting alot of what looks like pale yellow discharge but i am putting this down to the sex as we have been having sex on and off for a week or so now.

would it be down to sex?


----------



## lil_miss_pink

I also got my bfp today!!! :shock: Even though I was convinced that it wasn't my month, the main things that I noticed were:

Sore (.)(.)ies - in fact they were incredibly painful for a couple of days, then just a bit tender for the rest of the 2 weeks

Weird food aversion - I made myself a bowl of all bran as usual for brekkie at work, after 2 mouthfuls I started gagging and just couldn't eat any more!! 
The next day, I had an apple at about 9am, after 2 bites - same thing, it tasted really weird and I just couldn't stomach it so it had to go in the bin.

Weird dreams that were really vivid - full on colour & surround sound

Tired generally, falling asleep on the sofa at 8.30pm when normally I'd be full of energy until 11pm

General bloated feeling - hungry but feel full / slightly bloated all the time if that makes sense...

Peeing a lot... although not much comes out when I go, I just feel like I really need to go!

Being extra thirsty although I already drink a lot of water each day


----------



## beatnick

bump!

I got very little (I hope this helps people who get nervous for not feeling anything) Here are my minimal symptoms:

4dpo felt like I had flu coming (could have infact been flu)
5dpo felt exhausted and looked rough
8dpo chart looked MAD- huge leaps and dips
9dpo headache from hell
10 dpo two tiny ( i mean tiny) little red dots when i wiped
11 dpo serious bad mood. fuse like a match stick. put this down to pms
12 dpo BFP (Jaw hit floor)
13 dpo temp rocketed up. felt sick all night and tummy cramps like AF 

Although I have a list this is only notable on reflection and most symptoms could be linked to fighting a cold. i really felt more the month it didnt work!

I hope this helps you out if you are worried that you dont have sore boobs and sickness andall the classic symptoms. I was jealously reading other peoples lists and thinking i felt nothing. 

:)


----------



## maratobe

well just thought i would pop in and add mine!!
these symptoms have been from about 6DPO to now 12 DPO
HOT flushes basically every after noon and night time.
tender BBs but not like normal
blue weins on my BBs
heart has been beating irregularly...weird i know lol
im eating more, very hungry.
im very grumpy, i have had a short fuse this week....i can snap at any time lol
and then today at 12 DPO i have had weird pinching sensations in my tummy

but im nervous to test hahaha cause i know when i get that BFN i wont feel one damn symtpom haha


----------



## mommyswn

i am 17 dpo ive had watery yellow cm for about 1 week now no sore boobs a bit itchy and extremely tired gonna test on the weekend if AF doesnt show


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know crazy I am.
I have a 31-32 day cycle. I use the month supply of ovulation tests just because I am a poas addict. I normally feel ovulation along with being an avid studier of my CM and CP! For nearly 6 days I had very positive opk's :wacko: then negative after that. I am going with 11-6 as my ovulation day due to it being the darkest positive (and yes I am certain they were all positive). Since 11-10 I have had very sore (.)(.)'s which I don't normally get this soon before my Af (Af is not due until 11-23)!!! For a few days I had some mild cramping along with feeling very tired. So tired I feel like napping everyday before noontime (I don't nap though). A few days after cramps went away I had a sharp quick pain on my left side into my back and then the following day the same thing thing just on my right side. (.)(.)'s still are sore just not as much as a week ago. Had some cramping last night (12DPO) and I was extremely tired. 2 nights in a row I woke up at 3am with a strong urge to pee then I couldn't fall back asleep for an hour! Of course lots of back pain also. My CM is just slightly creamy only notice when I do a CM check, panties are fairly dry. And normally around noontime and then in the evening I get extremely hot. Today I feel ok just sore (.)(.)'s still and slight back pain, had a little belly twinge earlier this morning, I hope the :witch: stays away. BFN's....have been testing since 7DPO b/c of strange symptoms (I know too early).:shrug:
Good Luck and Positve Reinforcement to all of us TTC ladies!


----------



## rsergeant

Finally I'm able to add my symptoms :)

-I had a implantation dip at 4dpo this was followed with pretty strong AF type cramps that lasted 3 days - this was very different ofr me which is why I tested early (8 dpo :blush: and got my first faint postitive)

- sore bbs - different soreness to other cycles - I remember someone on here saying that it felt like galss in the nipples? brilliant description. 

-Strange cm the day before my positive - it was like wet tissue paper 

-Skin break out

-Dark nipples - it was the base of the actual nipple that went dark


----------



## lil_angel

Well i got my :bfp: this morning on a cb digi & all the symptoms i had were;

* Really hot at night, and sometimes in the morning too.

* Being REALLY hungry ALL the time!

* Being VERY Tired!

Thats all i had and got my :bfp: today at 14dpo


----------



## rubyloo

ooo! i hope being hot is a good sign....i was boiling and uncomfortably hot all night last night in particular....11dpo today, just hanging on in there until tomorrow/sunday...the wait is killing me :haha:


----------



## lauren10

My only symptoms so far are mild cramping (from 5dpo to present-13dpo) and sporadic shortness of breath (which someone said was due to increased progesterone)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congrats! It is an amazing feeling!:thumbup: It's 14dpo for me today and I tested this morning with a frer and I got a BFN! The :witch: must be on her way (due monday 11/23), I'm already planning my strategy for next month. I have been ttc for 3 cycles and this month was the first time I had such pain in my (.)(.)'s from 4dpo along with light cramps until today still, weird. This was a total weird month for me even my ovulation tests said I was very + for 6 days!!! I mustv'e missed it!! I normally get pain in them w/ cramps a day or two before :witch: arrives! I keep trying to tell myself to relax next month, we'll see! And again Congrats! Awesome!:happydance:

By the way what brand of test did you use? 8dpo? Wow, Holy Canoli! Thats Fantastic!!!


----------



## AislingMcM

* Im so confused...  Today is only 2dpo or 4dpo(more than likely only 2dpo) and within the last half hour iv started having very slight cramping really low and to the center of my tummy. Iv never noticed this before on any other cycle.  I know its way too early to be implantation cramps. But im still confused at to what may be causing them!!!??  *


----------



## nada87

got 5 bfps at different times this week here are my 2ww symptoms
2-4 dpo cramping (very mild), nausea, tired
4-7dpo nothing
8-15dpo nausea, sore boobs, mild cramps, dizzy, starving,clumsy, thirsty, peeing alot, funny taste in mouth, exausted, moody
took test at 10 dpo it was a very faint pos, took 2 more at 14 dpo more faint pos, took 1 more at 15 dpo still faint took another at 17 dpo good strong line. fingers x'd it's a stick one


----------



## ronnie211797

My AF was abnormal, so I think I'm still in the running. :happydance:
My flow started off as spotting for 1 1/2 days and then a medium flow for two days and back to spotting for 3 days. I had heavy cramps on day two and then no more, until today when I had stopped spotting. I have been extremely sluggish. I have been eating like a pig (Constantly Hungry), I have been having bad headaches on and off, I have had hip, lower back and knee pain, I have been experiencing nausea, constipation, poor concentration, hot flashes, chills, frequent urination, extreme thirst, slightly elevated temps, bad gas, mood swings and bubbles in my lower abdomen, and really dry lips.

I honestly thought I was out until yesterday when I was complaining on the bus about someone eating onions and me having a bad headache and someone asked me if I was pregnant. I called my doctor and told her about my symptoms as I thought at first I might have endometriosis, but after that I think I'll get her to due a pregnancy blood test and ultrasound as well. My appointment is on Dec. 7th. Sooooooo long to wait!


----------



## sar35

got my bfp at 12dpo, symptoms were extreme hotness, dry mouth, nausea but not severe just sort of there all the time, couldnt sleep properly (dunno if it was cos i was thinking about being pg before it was confirmed by digi) more wee'ing and a funny stuffy head feeling


----------



## gills26

Bump!!


----------



## Kita

Im convinced this isnt my month

but lately I have been feeling kind of light headed.. especially when I am out and about on my own, I just sort of feel like Im floating around. Dunno if that is a sign of Pregnancy or not. Ive had small headaches on and off the past few days also. I never have headaches.

AF isnt due for about another week and a half to 2 weeks. We'll see.


----------



## brownlieB

I love this thread!! For the past week i've just been looking for someone to say when i was pregnant i had, this this and this!!!

Looking at what some of you girls have said i am feeling similar stuff, also some of it i also thought, wasn't anything to do with pregnancy.

1. the first thing i noticed is i've gone completely off breakfast, i usually eat toast and have to force it down

2. When i do actually feel like food i feel sick for about an hour after

3. I am always cold i put it down to it being November, but you never know

Those so far are the only things i have to go by apart from feeling lathargic, but i usually get that before af too. My boobs usually swell about a cup size before af too, and they're not at the minute. So i'm well and truly confused! I suppose i just won't know till i get that bfp!

Good luck everyone x x


----------



## crossroads

Lovely, lovely symptoms...

From the start:

Exhaustion
Cravings for McDonalds
Bleeding gums
Really sore boobs (like they have cut glass inside)

Then...

Morning sickness starting @ 6 weeks


----------



## Kita

I spent like an hour reading through about 20 pages of these.. I had no idea that dizziness/lightheadedness was a symptom.. I have been having that lately and I was wondering why.. it was so weird to me.

Headaches is another one.. I NEVER EVER get them.. and now I am getting small ones on and off all the time now. 

I also didnt understand what anyone meant about "purple" on the boobies.. but I saw a bit of that last night as well! More so on the right boobie but it has faded mostly today.. I swear I can still see it but my OH tells me no. Maybe its in my head?? They have started to get a bit achey but no where near as bad as they can get. Time will tell.

I am not overly tired or anything..except sunday I did have to go down for a nap which was odd. I had stayed up late the night before but that is not uncommon for me...So the fact that I needed a 3 hour nap was weird. 

I am just waiting it out though. Dont wanna SS too much. Though I am optimistic.. I dont think this is my month.


----------



## mumanddad

with my first pregnancy i had
*really bad cramps
*achy bbs
*dizzyness/headaches
*tiredness
*my sense of smell improved lots aswell


----------



## wannabemamma

I've had nothing so far!! But then I'm only about 14DPO, tested this morning (AF due today) and got a BFP....Still in shock.

Thinking back I did feel 'off' on Sunday, a bit nauseous when cooking the roast, and then couldn't finish my roast beef (should have sussed something was up!) And I have felt a little light headed on and off as well, but that isn't unusual for me.

I've had AF type feelings the last couple of days so I really thought that she was coming, but tested on an IC anyway. Then did a first response as well.

I'm going to have to be hyper good from now on as we have had a couple of nights of drinking since Ov, I wasn't careful because I really didn't think we'd done it. Better start remembering to take my folic acid too! 

Early days yet, so fingers crossed for everyone, and baby dust. xx


----------



## Betheney

Last month i was so convinced i was pregnant that even when my AF came i was like "no that must be a heavy implantation bleeding" and when it lasted days i was like "there are so many girls that have their periods while pregnant, i've seen it written online all the time" The reason i was so convinced were all the symptoms i had

Sore boobs
Sore lower back
Cramps
(all Period symtoms i know but it was joint with the other symptoms that made me beleive i was pregnant)
Extreme Thirst
Nausea
Constipation
(as i realised 2 weeks later these were side effects to the pre-natal vits i had been taking)

it was a sad day when it finally sunk in that i wasn't pregnant

Just thought i'd post because so many woman say they get all the symptoms and then no baby so just thought i'd share what they could be from and my own experience.


----------



## pinkandfluffy

No symptoms really - from about 8DPO painnnnfully sore nipples but nothing else out of the ordinary.

Just got BFP on clearblue digi so guess it's okay not to have symptoms!


----------



## wannabemamma

It might all be in my head but now I know that I'm PG I now don't feel well!! Feeling v hot, like flushes, a bit light headed, stomach feels odd, bit nauseous, don't feel like eating despite being hungry. All in all I don't feel great!


----------



## cherryglitter

I had a mc on the 1st of October, and I got my BFP about 25 days after that, but I just knew I was preg again.

The big giveaway for me the first time, was I went really tight inside, which is something that's never happened before! Then it happened again towards the end of the month, and I got my BFP.

My other symptoms were:

- major dizziness.
- sore boobs on the sides, especially at night after taking my bra off.
- loads of gross spots.
- constipation, which has just gotten 100x worse!!
- period like cramping. 
- white cm. 

that's about really! i still haven't suffered any sickness, but a lot of nausea!
good luck to all you ladies :) xxxxx


----------



## ronnie211797

Hey gals, an update and a bit of a question.

Super hungry, extremely tired all the time, super happy then extremely aggitated, lots of CM, light spotting on and off, dry irritated skin, can't stand or sit long, sore lower back, stretching in lower abdomen, super sense of smell and morning, noon and night sickness.

I am still feeling pregnant, just waiting to get confirmation. For the past two days at least once with wiping I got a spot of light pink bleeding and then nothing more. Could that have been IB even after what I perceived to be an abnormal flow, or could it be a sign of possible MC. I am a little nervous, I don't want to lose this baby.


----------



## jkbmah

AF due today but last month I was 4 days late so not getting my hopes up - the only symptoms I have are heavy sore boobs - which is normal for AF anyway. The only other thing is that I have a massive cold which came out of nowhere but im guessing that is not a symptom ??


----------



## sar35

I was tired and had/still got extra sore boobs/nipples. I also had a sore dry throat and now a cold(dont know if its related)


----------



## BabyL0Ve

Sore, fuller boobs, stuffy nose, backache, weird dreams, bitchy moods from time to time :wacko: feeling bloated and hungry all the time! :haha:


----------



## BabyL0Ve

Kita said:


> I spent like an hour reading through about 20 pages of these.. I had no idea that dizziness/lightheadedness was a symptom.. I have been having that lately and I was wondering why.. it was so weird to me.
> 
> Headaches is another one.. I NEVER EVER get them.. and now I am getting small ones on and off all the time now.
> 
> I also didnt understand what anyone meant about "purple" on the boobies.. but I saw a bit of that last night as well! More so on the right boobie but it has faded mostly today.. I swear I can still see it but my OH tells me no. Maybe its in my head?? They have started to get a bit achey but no where near as bad as they can get. Time will tell.
> 
> I am not overly tired or anything..except sunday I did have to go down for a nap which was odd. I had stayed up late the night before but that is not uncommon for me...So the fact that I needed a 3 hour nap was weird.
> 
> I am just waiting it out though. Dont wanna SS too much. Though I am optimistic.. I dont think this is my month.

I read about the nipples too and I still don't see the purple around the nipples hun, nipples look bigger tho! What got me thinking i was preggo was my boobs outta no where one morning where sore but not sore like before AF, just fuller looking and slightly sore...I think everyone reacts different when pregnant, if your body is acting funky than usual than ur pregnant. :happydance:Does your back hurt if your standing up for a long time? I litaraly have to sit down cuz my back hurts so bad:wacko: when r u testing? I wanna hear the big news :)


----------



## Miss Hamilton

I have sore boobs, feel sick after meals and throughout the night, cant sleep, feel hot. Yesterday for breakfast I had a strawberry sundae, orange and some fish!!! Knew there had to be something up so tested :)


----------



## tinadecember

my symptoms are (at about 6 weeks pregnant)

very sore boobs and nipples
heartburn which is pretty much constant
sickness to the point where i can barely eat
frequent urination
low sex drive
did have cramping when af was due which turned out to be implantation cramps

good luck girls x


----------



## brownlieB

I posted on here a while ago, my boobs still feel the same fluidy not sore but heavier than normal but i get sore heavy boobs before af anyway , and the whole dark nipple thing doesn't work for me as they're dark anyway, have had crampy feelings, don't usually suffer with that, nausea is not as bad comes in ebbs and flows.

It's interesting to see some people have said they get no symptoms at all. Af due in 6 days.

can't really pin point anything to a definate sign, apart from the fact i've gone off chocolate big time, which really isn't me.

Need to know soon what with the festive season coming i've got 3 parties to go to, and need to know if i have to be making excuses!


----------



## sar35

my wee was really yellow, but still no other symptoms


----------



## CandyBaby

Hi I'm not sure if anyone was pregnant before and could tell me if this would be a sign or not, but I am 5 dpo and I've had really low period-like cramping for two days and my nipples have been really sensitive...however, this is not what got me stumped....Today I used the bathroom and when I wiped myself I noticed a small glob of jelly-like cm, it wasn't slippery like ewcm, but dry, clear and sticky. Do anyone know what this could be??? I know I ovulated 5 days ago!!! Tonight when I was watching tv too, I felt like I was really wet down below and when I felt down there - there was thin watery cm running out of my vagina....I would really like some help and any advice of what this could mean. Could I be ovulating again?? Thanks and sorry for the tmi.


----------



## sarah54

bump!


----------



## hibiscus07

CandyBaby said:


> Hi I'm not sure if anyone was pregnant before and could tell me if this would be a sign or not, but I am 5 dpo and I've had really low period-like cramping for two days and my nipples have been really sensitive...however, this is not what got me stumped....Today I used the bathroom and when I wiped myself I noticed a small glob of jelly-like cm, it wasn't slippery like ewcm, but dry, clear and sticky. Do anyone know what this could be??? I know I ovulated 5 days ago!!! Tonight when I was watching tv too, I felt like I was really wet down below and when I felt down there - there was thin watery cm running out of my vagina....I would really like some help and any advice of what this could mean. Could I be ovulating again?? Thanks and sorry for the tmi.

I had the jelly-like CM both times I got pregnant. So, it could be a good sign! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## hopeful2010

i don't have a clue what is going on with me i have some symptoms but not sure that ov:
syptoms below:

Fullnes boobs
tummy feels full and achy not sore achy just full
heartburn all week
sillyness (can't get anyones name right) confused?
bad headache today 

came off pill so don't know if ov. On CD 20

what you think?


----------



## hopeful2010

bump !!!


----------



## CandyBaby

Thanks for your reply Hibiscus, I really hope this is my month. Fingers....and toes are crossed!! :)


----------



## Jenni1388

Love reading this post! BUMP!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! I hate reading into my symptoms, just to be disappointed once again. So I am NOT getting my hopes up. I feel lower back ache, abdominal AF like cramps, and fatigue. I am about 8 dpo, and cannot test until Dec. 14 because I have a 34 day cycle, so I have to wait a bit longer than others. Here's to getting OUR BFP's for Christmas!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hibiscus07

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey all! I hate reading into my symptoms, just to be disappointed once again. So I am NOT getting my hopes up. I feel lower back ache, abdominal AF like cramps, and fatigue. I am about 8 dpo, and cannot test until Dec. 14 because I have a 34 day cycle, so I have to wait a bit longer than others. Here's to getting OUR BFP's for Christmas!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Are you sure you can't test before that? I would think, even with a luteal phase longer than 14 days, that you could still test by 12 dpo...?


----------



## manchester1

argh! im 17dpo...... i had mild cramps 5/6dpo.... not really any other symptoms. 
but, from 13dpo till now ive been having cramps/period pain. i totally have been expecting to come on but no sign of the witch!!!! im quite irregular so not sure exactly when im going to come on but it should have been by now!!! normally i get cramp and back ache the day before af so i no when shes coming! have been using HPT's till yesterday...all BFN :( have run out now though, too scared to buy some more!!!


----------



## groovyjem

hi ladies i wonder if you can help me please ...... i hate this as try to ignore everything but this month has got me wondering

ive noticed i have loads of cm but today i noticed in my pants it was like a orange/pinky colour .... can this be normal for cm?

also ive had like pinchin/knittin feelin low down and had abit of back ache and sore throat but the back ache could be normal for me from time to time as i do get it when af comes and sore throat could be start of cold 

thank you jem :dust:


----------



## Jenni1388

OK so I just found out that I am expecting. Going to list my symptoms for you girls. Mind you this is my second and this time a little different.

Sore, heavy breasts
Lots of CM (White / Pale yellow) *Never dried up after ovulation!
Had mild case of thrush
Backache
Headaches
Spotting only when wiping at 13 dpo
Nausea
Very very hungry
Favorite foods making me sick
Sleepy all the time

Thinks that's it. Take Care girls!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## groovyjem

congrats jenni :happydance:


----------



## The Catster

My Early pregnancy symptoms with my new little dot were-

- sore boobs, when I didn't prod them, surprised to be hurting when i knocked them when driving the car.
- bloated, tummy full feeling.
- love of vinegar (and still do) and loads of mint sauce saturating my dinner
- urge to drink j20 orange juice and passion fruit over my usual latte
- not at all tired

Hope someone can match my symptoms prior to gettung your BFP too!!!!

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hmm....well im listing my symptoms from the last couple of days, but am on CD26, so this is hoping that they result in a BFP.

FYI - I think i ovulated day 12, so today would be 14DPO.
BD CD10 CD11 CD13 CD14 and CD17 (twice)
Sore boobs since about fours days ago, absolutely killing me!!
Period cramps for last four days (normally not until day due on
Really really thirsty, not normal for me
Very moody and argumentative

But all these could indeed be signs of impending period!! and to be honest probably are!

...heres hoping!


----------



## mumanddad

well this month i dont i dont know what to think ill list my syptoms and see what you think

tiredness
bloated
really thursty
everything smells off to me
sorry in advance but my bowel movements are more which is major change( sorry)
really fidgity/ and uncomfy


so what do you think?


----------



## Seasidebaby

Hi emzdreamgirl I'm sooo glad someone else is having wat I'm
having... I am so unbelievebly thirsty and yet have no apetite to eat anything :-S I'm only 6DPO but have been having cramps in my lower abdo, not bad like AF but a ache and occassional twinges near right ovary. I've also had a few twinges from my right armpit to my boob :-S 
Only in first month TTC so am trying not to get my hopes up but I've never had my BBs feel like this (almost a painful itch feeling) 
Good luck everyone!! Xxx


----------



## Wewantourmush

Hi everyone,
Im currently about 7/8dpo and have been getting twinges, pains since i ovulated especially in my lower left abdomen (i dont normally get any kind of pain until the day before af) , very gassy (nice!), a general feeling that somethings different, bloating. The only thing i dont have is sore bbs. 

If anyone else has these symptoms and is trying or if they found out they were pregnant after these signs let me know!!

Good luck to us all!


----------



## bec23

Hi GalsAm currently 7dpo and have been feeling very different to what i would usually feel at this time of the month.
Normally i would be getting cramps a few days before my AF but i have had these cramps in my lower abdom for about a week and i have another week before i'm due on.
I am getting twinges in my boobs but nothing more, bloating feeling comes and goes, heartburn, tiredness more than usual.
I hope this is not all in my head. Have taken a few tests (i know i shouldnt do and its well too early) but they all came back negative apart from one which was a pink line but ticks over in my head it might be an evaporation line as the one following that 2 days later was negative.

Is this normal? 
I have a week to wait till my period is due... nightmare! :-(


----------



## Wewantourmush

bec23 said:


> Hi GalsAm currently 7dpo and have been feeling very different to what i would usually feel at this time of the month.
> Normally i would be getting cramps a few days before my AF but i have had these cramps in my lower abdom for about a week and i have another week before i'm due on.
> I am getting twinges in my boobs but nothing more, bloating feeling comes and goes, heartburn, tiredness more than usual.
> I hope this is not all in my head. Have taken a few tests (i know i shouldnt do and its well too early) but they all came back negative apart from one which was a pink line but ticks over in my head it might be an evaporation line as the one following that 2 days later was negative.
> 
> Is this normal?
> I have a week to wait till my period is due... nightmare! :-(

Yes i am the same! Whens your af due? im testing friday/saturday! good luck xx


----------



## sammynashley

hey ladies i'm only 6dpo really wishing for my BFP this month, my symptoms are

sore boobs (with blue veins) and underarms, very very sore nipples (as if they've been rubbed in broken glass)
cramps on n off since 2dpo
lots of white cm to the point i'd though af had come early!
feeling a bit sicky and tired had to have afternpoon nap today


:dust:


----------



## bec23

Wewantourmush said:


> bec23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi GalsAm currently 7dpo and have been feeling very different to what i would usually feel at this time of the month.
> Normally i would be getting cramps a few days before my AF but i have had these cramps in my lower abdom for about a week and i have another week before i'm due on.
> I am getting twinges in my boobs but nothing more, bloating feeling comes and goes, heartburn, tiredness more than usual.
> I hope this is not all in my head. Have taken a few tests (i know i shouldnt do and its well too early) but they all came back negative apart from one which was a pink line but ticks over in my head it might be an evaporation line as the one following that 2 days later was negative.
> 
> Is this normal?
> I have a week to wait till my period is due... nightmare! :-(
> 
> Yes i am the same! Whens your af due? im testing friday/saturday! good luck xxClick to expand...


My AF is due on sunday/Monday.
might just wait and see if it arrives before i test or not.
When is yours due? I'll keep fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Wewantourmush

bec23 said:


> Wewantourmush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bec23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi GalsAm currently 7dpo and have been feeling very different to what i would usually feel at this time of the month.
> Normally i would be getting cramps a few days before my AF but i have had these cramps in my lower abdom for about a week and i have another week before i'm due on.
> I am getting twinges in my boobs but nothing more, bloating feeling comes and goes, heartburn, tiredness more than usual.
> I hope this is not all in my head. Have taken a few tests (i know i shouldnt do and its well too early) but they all came back negative apart from one which was a pink line but ticks over in my head it might be an evaporation line as the one following that 2 days later was negative.
> 
> Is this normal?
> I have a week to wait till my period is due... nightmare! :-(
> 
> Yes i am the same! Whens your af due? im testing friday/saturday! good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My AF is due on sunday/Monday.
> might just wait and see if it arrives before i test or not.
> When is yours due? I'll keep fingers and toes crossed for you.Click to expand...

Mines due on friday! Yeah same for you hun. I hope and pray we get our :bfp: nicely in time for christmas! xxxx


----------



## LittleRhody

Hey all,

I'm new on here, but I've read the _entire_ thread this past week. :blush:
I wasn't charting OV, so this might not be entirely accurate:

DPO 0-6: Sore BBs! Tired...
7DPO: BBs even more sore, eating like crazy! Exhausted!
8DPO: BBs still incredibly sore, starting to get sensitive to smells, exhausted!
9DPO: BBs sore obviously :dohh:, sensitive to smells, not feeling like eating much, having cravings for steak when I hardly ever eat it, a little nauseous throughout the day, so exhausted I feel like putting my head down at work!

No metallic taste, not really any cramping (small pains and twinges here and there)... but my BBs are never ever sore, not during AF or before or after... never! So that, to me, seems to be notable. I'm testing tomorrow even though it's probably too early... :blush: I can't help it!


----------



## bec23

Wewantourmush said:


> bec23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wewantourmush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bec23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi GalsAm currently 7dpo and have been feeling very different to what i would usually feel at this time of the month.
> Normally i would be getting cramps a few days before my AF but i have had these cramps in my lower abdom for about a week and i have another week before i'm due on.
> I am getting twinges in my boobs but nothing more, bloating feeling comes and goes, heartburn, tiredness more than usual.
> I hope this is not all in my head. Have taken a few tests (i know i shouldnt do and its well too early) but they all came back negative apart from one which was a pink line but ticks over in my head it might be an evaporation line as the one following that 2 days later was negative.
> 
> Is this normal?
> I have a week to wait till my period is due... nightmare! :-(
> 
> Yes i am the same! Whens your af due? im testing friday/saturday! good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My AF is due on sunday/Monday.
> might just wait and see if it arrives before i test or not.
> When is yours due? I'll keep fingers and toes crossed for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Mines due on friday! Yeah same for you hun. I hope and pray we get our :bfp: nicely in time for christmas! xxxxClick to expand...


i really hope so!
good luck with your testing.
xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

My symptoms at about 10dpo are sore boobs, and exhaustion! I really hope this is it this month! Im so tired of waiting and symptom spotting! Sometimes I think will it ever be my turn????????


----------



## mumanddad

mumanddad said:


> well this month i dont i dont know what to think ill list my syptoms and see what you think
> 
> tiredness
> bloated
> really thursty
> everything smells off to me
> sorry in advance but my bowel movements are more which is major change( sorry)
> really fidgity/ and uncomfy
> 
> 
> so what do you think?
> 
> well i have got achy bbs but only slightly could this be it for me?
> 
> probably not because i am sympton spotting lol


----------



## LittleRhody

Unfortunately, no
:nope: But since I wasn't tracking my OV, for all I know I'm only 8dpo, not 10. And anyway, the witch doesn't come until next week, so I'll test again then. Good luck to the rest of you gals!


----------



## mrskcbrown

hibiscus07 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! I hate reading into my symptoms, just to be disappointed once again. So I am NOT getting my hopes up. I feel lower back ache, abdominal AF like cramps, and fatigue. I am about 8 dpo, and cannot test until Dec. 14 because I have a 34 day cycle, so I have to wait a bit longer than others. Here's to getting OUR BFP's for Christmas!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Are you sure you can't test before that? I would think, even with a luteal phase longer than 14 days, that you could still test by 12 dpo...?Click to expand...

Hmm tomorrow is my 14 luteal phase day, you may be right. I think I am going to wait until sunday, just in case. I dont want to see any BFNs! Im nervous.:dohh: My symptoms are worsening, now nausea, heartburn and sore boobs! Please no AF!


----------



## hibiscus07

mrskcbrown said:


> Hmm tomorrow is my 14 luteal phase day, you may be right. I think I am going to wait until sunday, just in case. I dont want to see any BFNs! Im nervous.:dohh: My symptoms are worsening, now nausea, heartburn and sore boobs! Please no AF!

Ooh those sound like good symptoms!! I woke up today with sore boobs, too! That was my biggest symptom with my previous BFPs.

Fingers crossed for both of us :hugs:


----------



## brownlieB

Hi girls, how are we all i haven;t posted in here for a while as all my symptoms disappeared, but now i am 17DPO and 5 days late for af!!

How are everyones symptims worse? better? All i have is tender nipples, and quite windy, oh and lack of af!! Lol.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## manchester1

im 20dpo.....have been having period pain for like nearly a week now, and got quite alot of CM!

Still BFN on FRER :(


----------



## LittleRhody

I took my test yesterday and, as I said, it was negative but I might've been only 7 or 8 DPO. The witch is due this Sunday, but I'm scared to test again! I feel so different this month though, so fingers crossed! :thumbup:

Symptoms right now as of 8 or 9 DPO (haven't been tracking OV):
*Very sore BBs, they feel very thick, and they're sprouting blue veins on breast and areola.
*Absolutely exhausted! :sleep:
*Very sensitive to smells, feeling a little nauseous here and there, food aversions.
*Occasional short-lived headaches
*Dizziness/lightheaded
*Not hungry at all, then ravenously hungry, and back again
*Getting irritated/angry very easily, my poor fiance! 
*Very gassy! :blush:
*Twinges and little pains in uterus-area here and there

I hope I'm not just setting myself up! Hoping for that
!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I still got my sore bb's, exhaustion and nausea, especially late at night. I hope this is it. I will test tomorrow or friday. Nervous but cant wait to see my BFP!

LittleRhody>>> your symptoms sound so promising and yes you probably tested to early. I am about 13 dpo or so and still havent tested. Im trying to wait it out!


----------



## manchester1

good luck!!!!


----------



## LittleRhody

When I brushed my teeth today, my gums were bleeding, normally I wouldn't be excited about this, but I hear it's a good sign. :happydance:

Mrskcbrown- Thanks for the positive words, your symptoms sound promising as well! I also have PCOS so I was wary at first, but this feels like it's gonna be it! Fingers crossed for both of us! :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

LittleRhody-
Thanks! In my mind from my symptoms, I really want to just say yes! Im pregnant but the other little voice says maybe you arent. I guess because it hasnt happened in 8 months what makes me think it will happen now???? I never have had these symptoms before. My breasts are untouchable! I mean I need a caution sign thats just how bad it is.

I too had my gums bleed like one day last week and I was trying to make sure I didnt drink anything red LOL!

When will you test? Im going to wait until sunday, i hope! That is the last day of this cycle for me.

Manchester- Thanks! I know your struggle and I am praying so hard for you right now that you receive the answer that you need! ((((hugz))))
Babydust!


----------



## LittleRhody

Mrskcbrown:

Because I can't possibly wait anymore, I'm testing tomorrow even though my AF is due Sunday haha. It's very possible that it'll turn up negative, but then I'll just test again anyway. My breasts are untouchable as well, they hurt like crazy! You have more will and strength than I do, waiting until Sunday haha.


----------



## Leannec

mrskcbrown said:


> LittleRhody-
> Thanks! In my mind from my symptoms, I really want to just say yes! Im pregnant but the other little voice says maybe you arent. I guess because it hasnt happened in 8 months what makes me think it will happen now???? I never have had these symptoms before. My breasts are untouchable! I mean I need a caution sign thats just how bad it is.
> 
> I too had my gums bleed like one day last week and I was trying to make sure I didnt drink anything red LOL!
> 
> When will you test? Im going to wait until sunday, i hope! That is the last day of this cycle for me.
> 
> Manchester- Thanks! I know your struggle and I am praying so hard for you right now that you receive the answer that you need! ((((hugz))))
> Babydust!


Hun, please dont give up hope, although I know where you are coming from. We had been trying since April, so 8 too and I had just got my bfp. It can happen xxxx


----------



## CandyBaby

Hi Girls, I am on currently at 16 dpo, with AF arriving today or tomorrow. FX'd she don't show her face!!! Anyway, I have been having some symptoms, but really hard to determine if they are pregnancy symptoms or just over-exaggerated PMS symptoms...Sometimes I feel hopeful, other times I think I'm just fooling myself into believing I am preggo. I am testing on saturday or sunday, so I really hope I see my BFP!!! 

6-7dpo I started having af like cramping which has been coming and going up to about 13 dpo.

9 dpo I had a temp dip, but then I had another temp dip yesterday (97.7). Not sure what that means, but it has gone up again today (98.3). Anyone have any suggestions as to what the temps may mean???

At about 10 dpo I started getting creamy CM and lots of it, it began to lighten up a few dyas ago, but then again at 15 dpo I started having lots of it again, I also noticed a little but of pink in it yesterday too, ?? implantation ?? or AF is on her way. 

My breasts have been extremely sore since about 9 dpo and are getting worse everyday. My nipples started out being extremely sensitve at 9-10 dpo, but are no longer like that..they have however, gotten bigger!!!!

I have days of feeling fluish, that comes and goes. 

I have been having sensitve teeth and sore gums, but no bleeding.

And I haven't been able to eat as much as I used to, because I have a tendency of getting full much quicker. I haven't had any nausea though. 

Anyway, that's a list of what I can remember from my TWW, things have been pretty vague so I haven't paid much attention to them. I will keep you girls posted if I get my BFP. 

Best of luck to you all getting your BFP's!!!
Merry Christmas :)


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi guys

Im on day 14dpo and i had spotting yesterday which i took to be Af coming but its now almost the end of 14DPO and still no AF. Just spotting old blood. I almost always just have AF appear full on, without any warning. I have had sore boobs for nearly two weeks and period pains for a week on and off. totally confused at the moment! its possible that this could be late implantation (as my cycles seem to alternate between 28 and 36 days) or a normal cycle that just wont make up its mind! If its late implantation, how long would i have to wait to test???


----------



## LittleRhody

emzdreamgirl said:


> hi guys
> 
> Im on day 14dpo and i had spotting yesterday which i took to be Af coming but its now almost the end of 14DPO and still no AF. Just spotting old blood. I almost always just have AF appear full on, without any warning. I have had sore boobs for nearly two weeks and period pains for a week on and off. totally confused at the moment! its possible that this could be late implantation (as my cycles seem to alternate between 28 and 36 days) or a normal cycle that just wont make up its mind! If its late implantation, how long would i have to wait to test???


If you're 14dpo and AF hasn't appeared yet, why not take one now? Spotting is a good sign! Good luck, whenever you do decide to take it!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

i guess i could, im a total POAS addict and tested at 9dpo and 10dpo. Im gonna pick a test up tomorrow afternoon i think. Give it another 24 hours for AF to show then test Saturday morning


----------



## mrskcbrown

Leannec said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> LittleRhody-
> Thanks! In my mind from my symptoms, I really want to just say yes! Im pregnant but the other little voice says maybe you arent. I guess because it hasnt happened in 8 months what makes me think it will happen now???? I never have had these symptoms before. My breasts are untouchable! I mean I need a caution sign thats just how bad it is.
> 
> I too had my gums bleed like one day last week and I was trying to make sure I didnt drink anything red LOL!
> 
> When will you test? Im going to wait until sunday, i hope! That is the last day of this cycle for me.
> 
> Manchester- Thanks! I know your struggle and I am praying so hard for you right now that you receive the answer that you need! ((((hugz))))
> Babydust!
> 
> 
> Hun, please dont give up hope, although I know where you are coming from. We had been trying since April, so 8 too and I had just got my bfp. It can happen xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks I will not give up until AF shows her face. I did a dumb:dohh: thing and tested with an OPK! Why did I do that??? The OPK was negative, so do you think my HPT on sunday will be negative too?? I feel so stupid now.:nope:


----------



## Leannec

mrskcbrown said:


> Leannec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> LittleRhody-
> Thanks! In my mind from my symptoms, I really want to just say yes! Im pregnant but the other little voice says maybe you arent. I guess because it hasnt happened in 8 months what makes me think it will happen now???? I never have had these symptoms before. My breasts are untouchable! I mean I need a caution sign thats just how bad it is.
> 
> I too had my gums bleed like one day last week and I was trying to make sure I didnt drink anything red LOL!
> 
> When will you test? Im going to wait until sunday, i hope! That is the last day of this cycle for me.
> 
> Manchester- Thanks! I know your struggle and I am praying so hard for you right now that you receive the answer that you need! ((((hugz))))
> Babydust!
> 
> 
> Hun, please dont give up hope, although I know where you are coming from. We had been trying since April, so 8 too and I had just got my bfp. It can happen xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks I will not give up until AF shows her face. I did a dumb:dohh: thing and tested with an OPK! Why did I do that??? The OPK was negative, so do you think my HPT on sunday will be negative too?? I feel so stupid now.:nope:Click to expand...

The same reason we all do...........we're crazy lol I wouldnt worry tho cos I tested with an OPK today and it was negative too and I know I am pg xx


----------



## sammynashley

hiya ladies i just got my bfp not long ago on a frer i'm only 1dpo but it's strong and i'm in heaven but my body isn't lol,
i thought i'd let you browse through my symptoms this are really different to my last pregnancy so here it goes,

1dpo- white creamy cm, stomach cramps.
2dpo- white creamy cm, sore nipples, stomach cramps.
3dpo- as above.
4dpo- white creamy cm, sore nipples, stomach cramps, spots.
5dpo- white creamy cm, very sore nipples, no cramps, spots.
6dpo- as above.
7dpo- as above, tested using ic negative result.
8dpo-white creamy cm looked a bit lumpy(tmi), very sore nipples, big blue veiny boobs, few cramps and twinges, tiny bit on nausea.
9dpo- as above tested using ic's very faint lines on both
10dpo white creamy cm,very sore nipples, sore boobs,big blue veins,couple of cramps, nausea on and off, tired,funny taste in mouth, tested in the AM very fanit lines on ic's tested again in the evening using FRER and got :bfp:

may i just add i didn't have implantation bleeding either so it doesn't always happen.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Can I join?! 

My symptoms so far are: - 

Sensitive Nipples

Had MASSIVE cramps during ovulation, no idea what this means.

Horrid phlegm in my mouth.. EW

I'm now 3dpo - Long way to go! x


----------



## mrskcbrown

sammynashley said:


> hiya ladies i just got my bfp not long ago on a frer i'm only 1dpo but it's strong and i'm in heaven but my body isn't lol,
> i thought i'd let you browse through my symptoms this are really different to my last pregnancy so here it goes,
> 
> 1dpo- white creamy cm, stomach cramps.
> 2dpo- white creamy cm, sore nipples, stomach cramps.
> 3dpo- as above.
> 4dpo- white creamy cm, sore nipples, stomach cramps, spots.
> 5dpo- white creamy cm, very sore nipples, no cramps, spots.
> 6dpo- as above.
> 7dpo- as above, tested using ic negative result.
> 8dpo-white creamy cm looked a bit lumpy(tmi), very sore nipples, big blue veiny boobs, few cramps and twinges, tiny bit on nausea.
> 9dpo- as above tested using ic's very faint lines on both
> 10dpo white creamy cm,very sore nipples, sore boobs,big blue veins,couple of cramps, nausea on and off, tired,funny taste in mouth, tested in the AM very fanit lines on ic's tested again in the evening using FRER and got :bfp:
> 
> may i just add i didn't have implantation bleeding either so it doesn't always happen.
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Congrats! I hope to join you soon! I too, have really creamy cm, sore boobs (although only tender today) and loads of mild, dull cramps in my uterus. I may possibly test today as I am about 15 dpo. CONGRATS AGAIN!


----------



## sammynashley

mrskcbrown said:


> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies i just got my bfp not long ago on a frer i'm only 1dpo but it's strong and i'm in heaven but my body isn't lol,
> i thought i'd let you browse through my symptoms this are really different to my last pregnancy so here it goes,
> 
> 1dpo- white creamy cm, stomach cramps.
> 2dpo- white creamy cm, sore nipples, stomach cramps.
> 3dpo- as above.
> 4dpo- white creamy cm, sore nipples, stomach cramps, spots.
> 5dpo- white creamy cm, very sore nipples, no cramps, spots.
> 6dpo- as above.
> 7dpo- as above, tested using ic negative result.
> 8dpo-white creamy cm looked a bit lumpy(tmi), very sore nipples, big blue veiny boobs, few cramps and twinges, tiny bit on nausea.
> 9dpo- as above tested using ic's very faint lines on both
> 10dpo white creamy cm,very sore nipples, sore boobs,big blue veins,couple of cramps, nausea on and off, tired,funny taste in mouth, tested in the AM very fanit lines on ic's tested again in the evening using FRER and got :bfp:
> 
> may i just add i didn't have implantation bleeding either so it doesn't always happen.
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Congrats! I hope to join you soon! I too, have really creamy cm, sore boobs (although only tender today) and loads of mild, dull cramps in my uterus. I may possibly test today as I am about 15 dpo. CONGRATS AGAIN!Click to expand...




thanks hun, have you tested yet?? would love to see what the result is, your symptoms look very positive!!


:dust: :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

sammynashley said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammynashley said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies i just got my bfp not long ago on a frer i'm only 1dpo but it's strong and i'm in heaven but my body isn't lol,
> i thought i'd let you browse through my symptoms this are really different to my last pregnancy so here it goes,
> 
> 1dpo- white creamy cm, stomach cramps.
> 2dpo- white creamy cm, sore nipples, stomach cramps.
> 3dpo- as above.
> 4dpo- white creamy cm, sore nipples, stomach cramps, spots.
> 5dpo- white creamy cm, very sore nipples, no cramps, spots.
> 6dpo- as above.
> 7dpo- as above, tested using ic negative result.
> 8dpo-white creamy cm looked a bit lumpy(tmi), very sore nipples, big blue veiny boobs, few cramps and twinges, tiny bit on nausea.
> 9dpo- as above tested using ic's very faint lines on both
> 10dpo white creamy cm,very sore nipples, sore boobs,big blue veins,couple of cramps, nausea on and off, tired,funny taste in mouth, tested in the AM very fanit lines on ic's tested again in the evening using FRER and got :bfp:
> 
> may i just add i didn't have implantation bleeding either so it doesn't always happen.
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> Congrats! I hope to join you soon! I too, have really creamy cm, sore boobs (although only tender today) and loads of mild, dull cramps in my uterus. I may possibly test today as I am about 15 dpo. CONGRATS AGAIN!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks hun, have you tested yet?? would love to see what the result is, your symptoms look very positive!!
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Actually Im not 15dpo but 12dpo today. I was off a bit.

Yes I tested yesterday and at 11dpo I received a BFN! I used a FRER, so I know its accurate, LOL. MY bb's arent as sore and it seems since Ive taken that test, Ive lost all hope but Im trying to keep it together. AF is due tomorrow and I surely hope she doesnt show and I am BFP. That would be so awesome!!! Say a prayer for me please? :hugs:


----------



## beatnick

Hey ladies! I cant remember all my dpos now but I can tell you how I felt in general after ov-
Headaches
Nasty hormonal moods
Tiny dots of blood 10dpo when wiped (started to think I was wiping tooo much and hurting myself!)
Creamy CM and quite "wet"
itchy nips
had some waves of exhaustion when walking up the stairs at waterloo- nearly had to sit down. 
Clear BFP on 12dpo, 13 dpo and 15 dpo

Had more symptoms the month before! really thought I was out last month- so please please please dont give up if you dont feel much. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Seasidebaby

Hi ladies, I just got my BFP (and it had to be at the time BnB was down... What torture) so thought i'd make my first post on this thread and tell u all my symptoms...

1 DPO = Creamy CM with some eggwhite gloopy bits in (sorry if tmi) but had about an hour of really stretchy stuff!
2 DPO = Creamy CM, twinges in my right boob.
3 DPO = Creamy CM (a lot more of it!), twinges in my right boob and lower abdomen.
4 DPO = Creamy CM, twinges in boobs, twinges in lower abdo.
5 DPO = Creamy CM, slight cramps and back ache, CP had tilted backward and was now very high!
6 DPO = Creamy CM, constipation, slight aching cramps and back ache.
7 DPO = Creamy CM, slight aching and back ache, heartburn, CP now very high and firm, noticing blue veins around my nipples and more twinges in boobs.
8 DPO = Creamy CM, no feelings all day but bad abdo cramps in the evening (prob implantation cramps) along with backache and heartburn.
9 DPO = Cramps still and backache, constipation, boobs are aching and are noticably bigger, creamy CM (still), and beginning to feel very tired!
10 DPO = Dull ache in lower abdo, hips aching and back ache, headache (possibly due to new hormones after implantation), creamy CM, got a stitch when walking about 10 paces! But i got a BFN!
11 DPO = Very faint BFP on clearblue test, no real feelings accept backache and creamy CM, got a stitch when walking the dog again (not like me at all!), 
12 DPO = Aching in hips, backache, creamy CM and a BFP!!

I should mention I have felt bloated throughout and at 10 DPI also noticed my lower abdo looked very bloated and I couldn't see my hips anymore (putting on weight)
Hope this helps you symptom spotters, good luck everyone!

I hope u all get your Xmas BFP's!! Xxx 
12 DPO =


----------



## Seasidebaby

Hi ladies, I just got my BFP (and it had to be at the time BnB was down... What torture) so thought i'd make my first post on this thread and tell u all my symptoms...

1 DPO = Creamy CM with some eggwhite gloopy bits in (sorry if tmi) but had about an hour of really stretchy stuff!
2 DPO = Creamy CM, twinges in my right boob.
3 DPO = Creamy CM (a lot more of it!), twinges in my right boob and lower abdomen.
4 DPO = Creamy CM, twinges in boobs, twinges in lower abdo.
5 DPO = Creamy CM, slight cramps and back ache, CP had tilted backward and was now very high!
6 DPO = Creamy CM, constipation, slight aching cramps and back ache.
7 DPO = Creamy CM, slight aching and back ache, heartburn, CP now very high and firm, noticing blue veins around my nipples and more twinges in boobs.
8 DPO = Creamy CM, no feelings all day but bad abdo cramps in the evening (prob implantation cramps) along with backache and heartburn.
9 DPO = Cramps still and backache, constipation, boobs are aching and are noticably bigger, creamy CM (still), and beginning to feel very tired!
10 DPO = Dull ache in lower abdo, hips aching and back ache, headache (possibly due to new hormones after implantation), creamy CM, got a stitch when walking about 10 paces! But i got a BFN!
11 DPO = Very faint BFP on clearblue test, no real feelings accept backache and creamy CM, got a stitch when walking the dog again (not like me at all!), 
12 DPO = Aching in hips, backache, creamy CM and a BFP!!

I should mention I have felt bloated throughout and at 10 DPI also noticed my lower abdo looked very bloated and I couldn't see my hips anymore (putting on weight)
Hope this helps you symptom spotters, good luck everyone!

I hope u all get your Xmas BFP's!! Xxx


----------



## LittleRhody

So I've been posting about my symptoms and taking tests, but so far I've only had BFNs. AF was technically due yesterday, though I'm always late, so we'll see- I haven't gotten it yet! Maybe there's still a chance! I figure I'm around 13dpo right now...

Mrskc- Any news???


----------



## Delamere19

Seasidebaby-first of all big congratulations!! When you said aching hips, did you get any pain? I've had painful hips for a few days,I cant sleep on them cos it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Britt11

awesome news Seaside, congrats.
Was the creamy cm white?
cheers,


----------



## LittleRhody

Seasidebaby said:


> Hi ladies, I just got my BFP (and it had to be at the time BnB was down... What torture) so thought i'd make my first post on this thread and tell u all my symptoms...
> 
> 1 DPO = Creamy CM with some eggwhite gloopy bits in (sorry if tmi) but had about an hour of really stretchy stuff!
> 2 DPO = Creamy CM, twinges in my right boob.
> 3 DPO = Creamy CM (a lot more of it!), twinges in my right boob and lower abdomen.
> 4 DPO = Creamy CM, twinges in boobs, twinges in lower abdo.
> 5 DPO = Creamy CM, slight cramps and back ache, CP had tilted backward and was now very high!
> 6 DPO = Creamy CM, constipation, slight aching cramps and back ache.
> 7 DPO = Creamy CM, slight aching and back ache, heartburn, CP now very high and firm, noticing blue veins around my nipples and more twinges in boobs.
> 8 DPO = Creamy CM, no feelings all day but bad abdo cramps in the evening (prob implantation cramps) along with backache and heartburn.
> 9 DPO = Cramps still and backache, constipation, boobs are aching and are noticably bigger, creamy CM (still), and beginning to feel very tired!
> 10 DPO = Dull ache in lower abdo, hips aching and back ache, headache (possibly due to new hormones after implantation), creamy CM, got a stitch when walking about 10 paces! But i got a BFN!
> 11 DPO = Very faint BFP on clearblue test, no real feelings accept backache and creamy CM, got a stitch when walking the dog again (not like me at all!),
> 12 DPO = Aching in hips, backache, creamy CM and a BFP!!
> 
> I should mention I have felt bloated throughout and at 10 DPI also noticed my lower abdo looked very bloated and I couldn't see my hips anymore (putting on weight)
> Hope this helps you symptom spotters, good luck everyone!
> 
> I hope u all get your Xmas BFP's!! Xxx

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleRhody

Hey all,

AF was due yesterday and around 6 last night I started spotting. Today it's become a tiny bit heavier (very, very dark brown tinged red) and I have AF cramps... I tested this morning though and I still had a BFN! Is this my AF or is it pregnancy spotting??? BBs still hurting and veiny, still exhausted. :wacko:


----------



## sma1588

hi ladies im sorry but i dont feel like reading through 100 something pages but i was just wondering what you ladies would think.
im about 9 or so days from AF showing 
i have extremly sore boobs 
at night i feel sick like throwing up but dont actually do it
i dont really eat to much now but after i do i feel sick
i have had very bad cramps 
im constantly thirsty
i havnt had normal BM's latley, it went from being constapated to the complete oposite.
moodswings
im so emotional i cant stand it

i think thats it so far. i dont know when i ovulated or anything but i have 55 day cycles and should be starting on x mas eve or x-mas day


----------



## shaerichelle

sma1588 said:


> hi ladies im sorry but i dont feel like reading through 100 something pages but i was just wondering what you ladies would think.
> im about 9 or so days from AF showing
> i have extremly sore boobs
> at night i feel sick like throwing up but dont actually do it
> i dont really eat to much now but after i do i feel sick
> i have had very bad cramps
> im constantly thirsty
> i havnt had normal BM's latley, it went from being constapated to the complete oposite.
> moodswings
> im so emotional i cant stand it
> 
> i think thats it so far. i dont know when i ovulated or anything but i have 55 day cycles and should be starting on x mas eve or x-mas day

AF should have been there for me already. Today or yesterday and I still have a BFN as of Monday. I am feeling like you..except you, I was eating then getting sick. Now I am eating tons! I feel very preggo. I hope I am. I totally know how you are feeling.:hugs:


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi guys,

I havent been charting long i came off implanon and so i have no idea where my cycle is however just to give me something to focus on i have speculated the start of my cycle the day i had it out which was 30th dec.

We started ttc on what im counting as CD 10, i think i ovulated on CD 12/13 due to ewcm, ov pains etc.


Since then everyday i have been very tired, persistant heartburn everyday despite what i eat, crampy dull acheyness not like AF, i dont get sore bbs during AF and my bbs hve been really twingy. Im thinking this is all probably too early and my chart is only just started... it could be not having implanon in maybe mucking up my hormones.

Any suggestions girls???


----------



## sma1588

my boobs dont usualy hurt leading up to AF like this, its bad. oh and i keep getting these like pinches like in my vagina(tmi sorry) but they hurt. but the thing with eating is when i eat it feel like its just getting stuck or something in a certain spot of my tummy if that makes since and its just a yucky feeling.....

hope we all get our BFP's 
good luck


----------



## inkdchick

Hi anyone on here on a 24 day cycle and 4dpo with cramping , frequent urination , really sore nipples and stuffy, runny , blocked nose and on and off sore throat.
On 2ww and its driving me nuts
Help


----------



## bec23

hi all, 

I do hope someone can give me some advice.
I'm 4 days late, have been mild cramping for a few weeks now, got sore boobs which comes and goes, started feeling sick on thurday, feel better once i have eaten but it returns after about 15 mins after i have finished eating.
I was also walking through a busy shopping centre today, and suddenly started crying for no reason. This never happends to me. Not stressed, far from it, been bubbly as anything today in fact.
Also finding it harder to get up in the mornings, just always shattered.
Have done 2 tests this morning, both were negative.
I had a look online at a few posts where people have said to wait at least a week late on your period so the hormones have deffo kicked in (if i am pregnant).

Has anyone had anything like this? And if they did what happened?
My AF has been spot on to the day since a miscarrage i had 6 months ago.

Any advice ladies will much appreciated.
xx


----------



## honeybee91

I am 7dpo and I have had some really strong cramps which lasted about 5 minutes and then eased up. very strange.


----------



## shaerichelle

bec23- I have been like that as well. I am on CD 31 and no AF either. Yesterday was BFN. I dont know what is going on with me either.

Inkdchick, I have the issues with the runny nose stuffy and sinus blockage. I am getting so frustrated with it. Nothing seems to help.


----------



## Delamere19

I'm CD28 today and have been having cramps and frequently needing to wee. I do keep thinking I am gonna come on anytime and it wouldnt surprise me if the witch arrived over night. Hoping not tho!!!


----------



## mommy2baby2

Last time I randomly had a stuffy nose and was gassy even though I hadn't been eating gas causing foods!


----------



## bec23

yet another BFN for me today :-(
Have been talking with a friend who said that some womens hormones take longer to show up.
I personally think that i must of ovulated later than i thought, well heres hoping anyways.
Shaerichelle:- Let me know if you get your BFP, hoping i do for x-mas. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## want2bmommy

can anyone help? My period was due on fri 18th dec, but thurs night i had very mild cramps and friday when i wiped there was a tiny bit of brown mucous which lasted on and off all day. No need for a pad or anything. only when i wiped! it stopped completely friday night and had nothing since, no period or anythin! really confused!!! anyone help??? please?


----------



## shaerichelle

want2bmommy said:


> can anyone help? My period was due on fri 18th dec, but thurs night i had very mild cramps and friday when i wiped there was a tiny bit of brown mucous which lasted on and off all day. No need for a pad or anything. only when i wiped! it stopped completely friday night and had nothing since, no period or anythin! really confused!!! anyone help??? please?

Sounds like implantation bleeding to me.:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

bec23 said:


> Shaerichelle:- Let me know if you get your BFP, hoping i do for x-mas. Fingers crossed!!

I have not yet tested again. Still no AF. I am hoping to poas tomorrow then christmas if its BFN. I still have alot of symptoms. Last time I felt pressure in my uterus was when I was pregnant 7 years ago, lol.


----------



## want2bmommy

could it really be implantation so close 2 my period though?


----------



## DeeTTC

It could be especially if you ov a day or two later than you thought!! 

I have a few symptoms that I have never had before so I am crossing my fingers. 
1-5dpo. Really watery and wet cm. Know I ovulated atthe correct time because I temp and had ewcm. 
6 and 7dpo. Cm dried up but get the odd stretchy stringy piece which is sometimes greeny yellow. Tmi I know. Lol. 
8dpo. Had big cramping and lower back pain in the evening. The same type I get the day of af. Have never had this back pain and cramping during the tww. 
9dpo. Temp dropped still had back pain and little cramps. 
10 and 11dpo. Temp shot up! Still lower back pain. Had a three hour nap which is crazy cause I do not nap! Cm is the same. One nipple feels likethere is a piece of glass stuck in it lol. Ouch. 
. 12 dpo. Had a restless sleep. Temp still up. Tight feelingin tummy and lower back 
still hurts a bit. Cm getting a bit creamy today. Nip still sore 

Would love someone to take a look at my chart. I usually have a 16 day long lp. So I still have a ways to go.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## bec23

QUOTE=shaerichelle;3878105]


bec23 said:


> Shaerichelle:- Let me know if you get your BFP, hoping i do for x-mas. Fingers crossed!!

I have not yet tested again. Still no AF. I am hoping to poas tomorrow then christmas if its BFN. I still have alot of symptoms. Last time I felt pressure in my uterus was when I was pregnant 7 years ago, lol.[/QUOTE]

I do hope you get your :bfp: this xmas.
I'll be doing the same and testing on xmas day, was a bit unsure if i should or not as i dont want it to spoil the day if its yet again negative.
Lets hope our xmas days testing go to plan.
Good luck hun.
Let me know how it goes.
xx
:hug:


----------



## madzia

I think why my cervix is very high, hard and closed?
ovaries hurts me.. I have lot white watery CM... little sore boobs..
my AF late 2 days but test BFN.. 
in wednesday evening I had a few minutes brown vaginal discharge..

what do you think, what is it? pregnant or what? :shrug:


----------



## honeybee91

So far 7dpo strong cramps, 8 &9 dpo mild heart burn. 8dpo mild cramps and back ache and 9 dpo watery white CM.

Tested today at 9dpo and BFN. :wacko:


----------



## kstancook

Ok really dont know if I am 3 or 5 DPO. FF cant make up its mind. But since last night my lower right side is cramping and my nipples have been hard for like 24 hours now....any ideas?


----------



## want2bmommy

ok so now my period was due on friday, friday morning i had slight cramps and the tiniest bit of watery brown spotting which lasted on and off all day every 3 ish hours. Then stopped friday night! since then i havent had a thing, not even cramps, have had a slight achey sensation in lower stomach and the feeling like im about to come on but apart from that nothing,. have not tested yet. When do all think i should test?


----------



## EllaMom2B

Now, of course.


----------



## want2bmommy

have just tested with earlybird test - was BFN!!! 

what now!!? so fed up!


----------



## debbie2911

with my first, symptoms was
1) 4 days before AF sense of smell was amazing, like really amazing i could smell every nasty smell.
2) 1 day before big boobs, massive appeared over night
3) 1 week after BFP smoking made me really feel ill, the smell yuk!


----------



## want2bmommy

period now 6 days late - still BFN!


----------



## angelmyky

hey i got my :bfp: this morning and a positive blood test too. im roughly 9 weeks pregnant.

my symptoms have been:
sore nipples, darkening areolas, increased size of breasts.
nausea and vomitting.
extreme hunger.
hot flushes.
emotions all over the place. crying alot for no reason.
weird dreams.
lack of sex drive.
extremely tired.
body feels heavy and achy.
weird aches between ovaries.
putting on abit of weight.

cant remember if theres been any more.


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minimin

aww Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee91

11dpo and brown spotting, don't know what to think. AF symptom or implantaion.:wacko:


----------



## Minimin

Brown spotting is old blood so could be implantation.. FxD for you!


----------



## want2bmommy

angelmyky said:


> hey i got my :bfp: this morning and a positive blood test too. im roughly 9 weeks pregnant.
> 
> my symptoms have been:
> sore nipples, darkening areolas, increased size of breasts.
> nausea and vomitting.
> extreme hunger.
> hot flushes.
> emotions all over the place. crying alot for no reason.
> weird dreams.
> lack of sex drive.
> extremely tired.
> body feels heavy and achy.
> weird aches between ovaries.
> putting on abit of weight.
> 
> cant remember if theres been any more.

congrats angel....... have you been testing negative until your BFP at 9 weeks? im 6 days late and still negative!! :growlmad:


----------



## shaerichelle

want2bmommy said:


> angelmyky said:
> 
> 
> hey i got my :bfp: this morning and a positive blood test too. im roughly 9 weeks pregnant.
> 
> my symptoms have been:
> sore nipples, darkening areolas, increased size of breasts.
> nausea and vomitting.
> extreme hunger.
> hot flushes.
> emotions all over the place. crying alot for no reason.
> weird dreams.
> lack of sex drive.
> extremely tired.
> body feels heavy and achy.
> weird aches between ovaries.
> putting on abit of weight.
> 
> cant remember if theres been any more.
> 
> congrats angel....... have you been testing negative until your BFP at 9 weeks? im 6 days late and still negative!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I would like to know too. I have been negative as well. Still not AF. I am approx 3 weeks past ovulation!


----------



## shaerichelle

want2bmommy said:


> period now 6 days late - still BFN!

Im the same way. Ugh I am approx 3 weeks past ovulation. I know how you feel. I am trying christmas day to see if I have a miracle.


----------



## sma1588

well im pretty confused now. i thought i was having some symptoms at day 40 but i really think i was O-ing but now i feel like im going to start a new cycle. im supposed to start 2morrow and have been feeling like im going to start for the last few days.i think im out this month

any1 feel like they were going to start and never did?


----------



## angelmyky

yes i had bfns between 1 week before af was due and to 3 weeks late for af.....i did 6 tests until i got my first faint bfp last week (14th)....i was 4 weeks late for af then. i had a blood test done and got my results today, it was positive but my doctor wanted to confirm it with a urine sample, so i did one at the surgery and that was a very dark BFP. i guess im just one of the unlucky ones who didnt get picked up until 8-9 weeks but its better late than never. 

only advice i can give is to try not to stress out about it, you will do more harm than good. plus if you are over a week late for af and worried about bfns then go see your doctor, they may send you for a blood test.

good luck ladies x


----------



## Minimin

I had some pains around my left tube/pelvic region for about an hour or so at tea time. Now nothing- I did put a little heat on with a hot water bottle. But not anymore- I am 4dpo- anyone else had something like this? I had an Ectopic in September and am scared this may be a sign of another in my only remaining tube :(


----------



## want2bmommy

angelmyky said:


> yes i had bfns between 1 week before af was due and to 3 weeks late for af.....i did 6 tests until i got my first faint bfp last week (14th)....i was 4 weeks late for af then. i had a blood test done and got my results today, it was positive but my doctor wanted to confirm it with a urine sample, so i did one at the surgery and that was a very dark BFP. i guess im just one of the unlucky ones who didnt get picked up until 8-9 weeks but its better late than never.
> 
> only advice i can give is to try not to stress out about it, you will do more harm than good. plus if you are over a week late for af and worried about bfns then go see your doctor, they may send you for a blood test.
> 
> good luck ladies x

i am one week late today but had a few drops of brown spotting the day my period was due so hoping its implantation. tested negative yesterday so think i might leave it until new years eve???


----------



## angelmyky

if you do not start then wait at least another week to test. its best not to worry too much, it does more harm than good. i think its best you wait til at least 2nd january because it will bring you down if its negative. good luck :) :hugs:


----------



## beatnick

PS I just remembered having a stinging feeling behind my belly button and some sudden tail bone pains. 

Very random!


----------



## shaerichelle

angelmyky said:


> yes i had bfns between 1 week before af was due and to 3 weeks late for af.....i did 6 tests until i got my first faint bfp last week (14th)....i was 4 weeks late for af then. i had a blood test done and got my results today, it was positive but my doctor wanted to confirm it with a urine sample, so i did one at the surgery and that was a very dark BFP. i guess im just one of the unlucky ones who didnt get picked up until 8-9 weeks but its better late than never.
> 
> only advice i can give is to try not to stress out about it, you will do more harm than good. plus if you are over a week late for af and worried about bfns then go see your doctor, they may send you for a blood test.
> 
> good luck ladies x

I keep telling my hubby I think I am. He said next week if its still negative and no Af...we are going to get a blood test. The best way to tell if your pregnanct in my opinon is a blood test. HCG shows up way faster. With my son I was 10 dpo so this is very odd for me.

Interesting it took that long to get a positive.


----------



## susan_1981

Well I thought I'd add mine. Got my BFP on Tuesday (11dpo). Felt a little strange a few days leading up to that. I'd been feeling a little strange that day, feeling sick a lot as well. It was my department's xmas do that night so I nipped out at lunch to buy a test (FRER). I'd already tested that morning with a CB digi and got "not pregnant" but I know those tests are extra sensitive. So I came back from Superdrug, POAS and put it in my coat pocket. Went back to my desk thinking it was going to be BFN but wanted to be sure so that I could enjoy myself that night when I went out. Took the test out of my pocket and there was a clear line! I was so shocked. I ran upstairs to show my friend (whose in another department) and asked her if I was imagining it and she said "well I can see it!". This has been a long time coming for me. This was my 13th cycle after my miscarriage. Anyway, she said that I should do another one before I left work. I couldn't hold my pee for much more than an hour so I just did another one and another line (although slightly fainter this time but deffo there). Still couldn't quite believe it but I didn't drink that evening. I sat there with a glass of wine in front of me that I wasn't drinking. Did another test in the morning, and another line. The lines don't seem to be getting much darker but they are there and dark enough for even my husband to see it (and I'm sure he's colour blind when it comes to pregnancy tests!). The amount of times I've shown him a test when I've thought there's a line that I could 100% see (they must have all been evaps though cos I wasn't pregnant then), and he says "there's nothing there". 

So my symptoms were feeling sick. That was from around 10-11dpo. At 4dpo though, I noticed quite a bit of CM which isn't usual for me. Normally after ovulation, I get a bit but not this much so that got me thinking. My boobs were hurting even more than usual in the 2ww but I put that down to the cold weather (it was absolutely freezing - so cold we even had snow - and the cold weather always plays havoc with my boobs!). The CM kind of dried up though after that but is back again now (I'm 14dpo today). Haven't had any cramps this time. Last time, I had spotting and cramps but I know this can be normal but I'm actually quite pleased this time seems completely different. I also had sore gums and a stuffy nose in the mornings.

So I didn't have a huge amount of symptoms, it was just the sickness that was the only really noticeable thing. Oh yeah, the one other thing I did notice was that on the Sunday before I found out I was pregnant, I fancied a curry. This has never, ever, ever happened to me. I'm not a curry fan so that got me wondering cos it was the only thing that I wanted to eat!

I'm just hoping and praying that it sticks, but I'm going to enjoy the here and now and whatever happens happens. Fingers and toes crossed this is a sticky this time and me and DH will be meeting our beautiful baby in September xxx


----------



## char63

hi guys,
I got my bfp this mrning after 4 months ttc. My symptoms are slightly sore boobs, feeling a little bit sick and waking up during the night and not being able to get back to sleep again!


----------



## sma1588

well im 2 days late now i have cramps alot more threw the day than i did before. boobs have been hurting and im breaking out pretty bad. i dont know if that stuff is leading up to a late start of a new cycle or a bfp


----------



## MommyMichele

Bumping up and adding mine!

Possibly O'd on Dec. 19 - massive cramping! Nearly worse than AF's worst! Tons of EWCM!
4 DPO- cramping. Slight back ache but was on my feet all day yesterday and will be again today.
5 DPO- (Christmas Eve) cramps
6 DPO- (Christmas Day) cramps, wet feeling but nothing there, needle/burning feeling in breasts, slight constipation, slight vaginal discomfort, back spasms
7 DPO- slight vaginal discomfort, off BLT's ?!?, breast feel odd, little weepy but too early for PMS! creamy cm and slight cramps, possibly peeing more, tummy more 'noticeable'. pigged out later. some pinching lower right side
8 DPO- cannot stop eating! craving carbs and low CP, not a good sign but it's early. Some bb twinges, more MT but those mean nothing to me
9 DPO- wet panty feeling, CP high/soft,wet. bad cramps! starving! cannot stop eating! a little tired, increased urination kinda. bladder feels full but not much there, breast tenderness especially near the under arms. Sharp pain lower right side for split second.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Hi symptom spotters :hi:

I know i have posted a couple of times since my bfp back in october letting you know that i had no symptoms, but just thought i would let you know again that i still dont have any symptoms and im nearly 15 weeks now.

So dont get too hung up over no symptoms, i know i used to think if i had no symptoms i couldnt be pregnant, but i have most definately proved myself wrong!

dust to you all :dust:


----------



## nosaby

My lips were really, really dry. And constipation. That's it. I tested on the day I expected my period and got a positive. I had no other symptoms until I was closer to 6 weeks. It started with slight queasiness and progressed to sore breasts and full on nausea/vomiting within a week. Now at 8 weeks I get nauseated in the evenings and my breasts seem to only be sore at night. 

It took us 8 years to conceive and during those 8 years I imagine I had every possible pregnancy symptom leading up to my period. I had sore breasts, nausea, stomach troubles, etc. And each month would be something different. It got to the point that I knew almost to the hour when my period would start because I was that in tune with my body. So my main "clue" that I could be pregnant was the fact that I didn't have any of those signs. Plus, we had done an IUI procedure so I had reason to hope. It is just so different for every woman. 

I won't say "just relax" because oh how I hated hearing that! But I will say don't give up!


----------



## Midamami

So, I too am new to this whole forum thing. I never thought I needed to be cause I have a bunch of kids already. Who thought I would want more?

So, my man and I decided we wanted one more, to get all of our babymaking out the way before we are 30 (I will be 29 next month) and so we began....

I thought that since it has always been relatively easy to have kids for me, I would let you know how I did it this time:

We began as soon as my period was over. It usually last between 5 and 7 days for me (ridiculous, I know), so it was important to begin right away.

It happened on the first try. Basically, (it's gonna be a little graphic) we had sex every night, as opposed to the every other night they usually recommend. And we did it at night before bed. And to keep it fun, we did different positions every time, but always ended up with him on top to get as much "goodness" in there as possible. And then it was time for bed, making sure everything stayed up in there.

On 7 dpo I was feeling sick. I had some wine the night before, and it usually never makes me feel bad after. I slept all day long and didn't eat much.

On 8 dpo I saw some serious veins on my right breast. This is unusual cause it has never happened before in any other pregnancy.

On 11 dpo I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose. Also I had a really horrid nights sleep, waking up at 4 am.

I went to Walgreens and bought a test, and there was just the faintest line. So faint, it makes you wonder if it's real. According to the directions, any color means YES. Just to be sure, I went back and got a digital one so there was no confusion. Still a go!

So, pretty much, it's possible, so long as you and "Daddy" are on the same page, and you research what the best options for you are, and you keep in tune with your body.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## moochacha

Midamami said:


> So, I too am new to this whole forum thing. I never thought I needed to be cause I have a bunch of kids already. Who thought I would want more?
> 
> So, my man and I decided we wanted one more, to get all of our babymaking out the way before we are 30 (I will be 29 next month) and so we began....
> 
> I thought that since it has always been relatively easy to have kids for me, I would let you know how I did it this time:
> 
> We began as soon as my period was over. It usually last between 5 and 7 days for me (ridiculous, I know), so it was important to begin right away.
> 
> It happened on the first try. Basically, (it's gonna be a little graphic) we had sex every night, as opposed to the every other night they usually recommend. And we did it at night before bed. And to keep it fun, we did different positions every time, but always ended up with him on top to get as much "goodness" in there as possible. And then it was time for bed, making sure everything stayed up in there.
> 
> On 7 dpo I was feeling sick. I had some wine the night before, and it usually never makes me feel bad after. I slept all day long and didn't eat much.
> 
> On 8 dpo I saw some serious veins on my right breast. This is unusual cause it has never happened before in any other pregnancy.
> 
> On 11 dpo I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose. Also I had a really horrid nights sleep, waking up at 4 am.
> 
> I went to Walgreens and bought a test, and there was just the faintest line. So faint, it makes you wonder if it's real. According to the directions, any color means YES. Just to be sure, I went back and got a digital one so there was no confusion. Still a go!
> 
> So, pretty much, it's possible, so long as you and "Daddy" are on the same page, and you research what the best options for you are, and you keep in tune with your body.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Congrats!!! :flower: Maybe ill try this next cycle, though I'm kinda hoping that this is my bfp cycle!!


----------



## bump2be

Hi Ladies,

I just got my BFP and haven't had any symptoms at all yet. The only noticeable thing was a lack of sore nipples that I usually get straight after ov. However, that's also happened in other cycles and I've not been pregnant.


----------



## sma1588

bump2be said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just got my BFP and haven't had any symptoms at all yet. The only noticeable thing was a lack of sore nipples that I usually get straight after ov. However, that's also happened in other cycles and I've not been pregnant.

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!
i think it may be my month too with very little symptoms.


----------



## want2bmommy

beatnick said:


> PS I just remembered having a stinging feeling behind my belly button and some sudden tail bone pains.
> 
> Very random!

oh my god..... i have had some stinging pains behind my belly button yesterday and some twingey type pulling pains right next to my belly button!.....

is this relevant?


----------



## Minimin

Hey I am 11dpo at the moment and normally have a 13 day LP so due :witch: in a few days. I did test 9dpo as DH and I were spending time in a Spa and didnt want to get any treatments that would be affected by me being pregnant. Of course got a :bfn: 

Yhe first few dpo (I use CBFM) i had definite twinges in lower left hand side for a fee days. I thought my (o)(o) were alot more sensitive but now I poke them all the time so have no idea. The sides are sore but I think I have them all the time (I am 34EE) so they are huge anyway :(

Post ovulation my CM was dry but I think that was becuase I also used softcups this cycle and it dried me out???
I have been really tired this month but more so recently where I have been taking 203 hour naps and sleeping full nights. Other symptoms include:

I had weird dizzy spell sitting at mum's around 4pm yesterday. I moved to look at the other sofa and my head felt light. This was something that I had more and more as my Ectopic Pregnancy progressed so a little concerned and need to monitor this. 

On another note- not as much twinges on either the left or the right side anymore.

Did have 2 glasses (small of wine) with lunch at Spa place and then two more with Dinner about 9 hours later. I know it isnt much but I hope it is ok.

DH says Nips have got bigger when we were :sex: this morning. Not sure he knows what he is talking about LOL. 

CM is creamy and sticky so not sure what to put on monitoring. It is also yellow- (TMI to follow) when I gave myself "o" - there was a lot of discharge which wasn't there when DH and I were Bding?

Stalk my chart- my temps are high the past few days. What dya all think???


----------



## want2bmommy

Minimin said:


> Hey I am 11dpo at the moment and normally have a 13 day LP so due :witch: in a few days. I did test 9dpo as DH and I were spending time in a Spa and didnt want to get any treatments that would be affected by me being pregnant. Of course got a :bfn:
> 
> Yhe first few dpo (I use CBFM) i had definite twinges in lower left hand side for a fee days. I thought my (o)(o) were alot more sensitive but now I poke them all the time so have no idea. The sides are sore but I think I have them all the time (I am 34EE) so they are huge anyway :(
> 
> Post ovulation my CM was dry but I think that was becuase I also used softcups this cycle and it dried me out???
> I have been really tired this month but more so recently where I have been taking 203 hour naps and sleeping full nights. Other symptoms include:
> 
> I had weird dizzy spell sitting at mum's around 4pm yesterday. I moved to look at the other sofa and my head felt light. This was something that I had more and more as my Ectopic Pregnancy progressed so a little concerned and need to monitor this.
> 
> On another note- not as much twinges on either the left or the right side anymore.
> 
> Did have 2 glasses (small of wine) with lunch at Spa place and then two more with Dinner about 9 hours later. I know it isnt much but I hope it is ok.
> 
> DH says Nips have got bigger when we were :sex: this morning. Not sure he knows what he is talking about LOL.
> 
> CM is creamy and sticky so not sure what to put on monitoring. It is also yellow- (TMI to follow) when I gave myself "o" - there was a lot of discharge which wasn't there when DH and I were Bding?
> 
> Stalk my chart- my temps are high the past few days. What dya all think???


sounds promising! im 2 weeks late and still BFN!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Minimin

want2bmommy- wow! Have you tested using those really sensitive ones? I think most ladies here recommend frer? On another note. My SIL was pregnant with my niece last year and she didnt get a single positive at home or the docs. We now have a happy healthy wee one! Fxd for you. Any major symptoms for you? Have you been this late before? Do you temp or monitor anything else that may suggest you are pregnant?


----------



## Minimin

Oh and I should add to my list of symptoms- Sinuses are all over the place- the last 1.5-2 weeks. I have not had problems with sinuses since pre- Ectopic as I have essentially given up:wine: I feel like a cold is coming on but hasnt really transpired?????


----------



## Midamami

So, I notice than many of you are talking about your symptoms ( or lack thereof) and I wondered what any of you did to get those symptoms? I mean, what do you all do to try and get pregnant? Anything special in the way of what you're taking, or what you "doing?"


----------



## My bump

Well this is my 1st time posting in this thread. I am now 10dpo and have a few unusual symptoms for me.

sore nips (normally get this b4 ovulation not after)
lots of clear and white mucous
really bad period pain, which I never get since having my 2 year old
nothing tastes right
feeling really hungry
got quite emotional a couple of days ago
cant stop sleeping

All these things sound pretty good when reaqding them back but could mean nothing. Just thought I would post them incase someone else is feeling the same in any way. Going to do a test tonight if oh remembers to pick one up.

xx


----------



## Minimin

My Bump-
sounds promising. I have had that weird taste thing on and off this month too. 
Good luck with testing and keep me posted. I am 11dpo and not ready to test. Already tried 9dpo and wanted to wait as that was a :bfn:
Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## kitty_girl

Hi Ladies,

Right i poss ov'd on 15th dec which would make me 16dpo. My temps were on the rise until 14dpo when i had a big dip, they have now gone back up. No sign of AF and i tested yesterday (15dpo) and got me a BFN.

However im still feeling very tired, tearful, sore bbs and nipples (which i never usually get with af) food aversions i.e my fave juice and ice cream turn my stomach, sensitive sense of smell (OH's aftershave that i love, smells grim and off talcum powder mixed with curry powder amongst other things) heartburn, more bowel movements than usual, frequent urination (today only but i havent drunk much) nd since i ov'd lots of creamy cm.

Im really fed up and frustrated no sign of AF at all feel free to nose at my chart... and any opinions would be grateful! :S


----------



## want2bmommy

My bump said:


> Well this is my 1st time posting in this thread. I am now 10dpo and have a few unusual symptoms for me.
> 
> sore nips (normally get this b4 ovulation not after)
> lots of clear and white mucous
> really bad period pain, which I never get since having my 2 year old
> nothing tastes right
> feeling really hungry
> got quite emotional a couple of days ago
> cant stop sleeping
> 
> All these things sound pretty good when reaqding them back but could mean nothing. Just thought I would post them incase someone else is feeling the same in any way. Going to do a test tonight if oh remembers to pick one up.
> 
> xx


did you test? x


----------



## raindrops009

My symptoms:

AF cramps but no period, and normally i just get them when i'm on not before.
AF is 5/6 days late.
I had bleeding 10 days before AF was due, but i'm not sure if that was because of my UTI infection or something else. Was definately not a normal AF though.
Feeling exhausted
Headaches
Lots of CM..

Testing today hopefully..


x


----------



## want2bmommy

raindrops009 said:


> My symptoms:
> 
> AF cramps but no period, and normally i just get them when i'm on not before.
> AF is 5/6 days late.
> I had bleeding 10 days before AF was due, but i'm not sure if that was because of my UTI infection or something else. Was definately not a normal AF though.
> Feeling exhausted
> Headaches
> Lots of CM..
> 
> Testing today hopefully..
> 
> 
> x



please let us know the result!! :hugs:


----------



## raindrops009

I will do, trying to gear myself up to get a test :dohh: haha 

xx


----------



## Minimin

:test::test::test: raindrops!

I have tested this morning- see picture gallery. Have faint :bfp: but nurse at doc didnt get the same result so I have to wait until next week. Booo :cry:

feel free to tell me if you can see the line- it is definetly different to the test I took 9dpo which is still completely blank!


----------



## ladymilly

fab thread :D


----------



## shaerichelle

Hey ladies ..read this site:)

https://www.birth.com.au/Pregnancy/...sical-changes-conception-to-12-weeks.aspx?p=1


----------



## angel80

Good site.. thank you sharing it with us.


----------



## BrookieG

hey girls...dunno if this is already on but when i got my :bfp: i had no symptoms except smelly wee (lol this is true apparantly esp at 11dpo coz of the levels of hcg or something in your wee) and mega vivid dreams!! hope this helps sending bucket loads of babydust your way xx


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girls well i got my :bfp 3 days ago at 15dpo, i waited till af was late to test so that was biggest sign really but heres what i got from 0-15dpo.......

1-4dpo nothing lol

4-8dpo loads of creamy cm which is defo not the norm for me around then.

8-10dpo cm dried up but was getting very tired around 5pm which is also not normal but i thought its just where its been xmas everyone drained here lol

10-15dpo felt very crampy like af was gonna show but actually a bit worse and cm came back again, i got to 14dpo thinking shall i test but i held out and tested on new years day at 15dpo got :bfp: on tesco own brand.

symtpoms now at 18dpo is slight nausea which woke me early this morning tiredness and now sore boobs, hope this helps girls :) yay so glad i got post here :wohoo:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ok so this is my first cycle so im not feeling positive BUT u never no!

Im on cycle day 25 of a 25-28 day cycle, 10dpo.

The only things i have noticed are

Stuffy head and eyes, like my eyes feel warm and head feels stuffy
watery mouth thats really annoying me :wacko:
i feel like AF is about to appear because of cramps
my back aches occasionaly 
i had a really sharp shooting pain in my vagina that made me jump
And today, im havin like stabbing pains in my left area where my ovaries are.

Now,i no im not imagining any of these, but i also think this may be to do with that the :witch: is on her way. 

OR im comming down with something :lol:


----------



## want2bmommy

bump.....


----------



## babyfromgod

i had quite a few symptoms with my last preg that ended in an early miscarriage, here they are...

nausea:sick:
bleeding gums when brushing my teeth:brush:
metallic taste in mouth
went off the taste of chicken
ewcm before bfp
felt like i was getting a cold, snuffly nose and croaky voice
more wind :oops:
constipation :loo:
waking up starving but felt full and sick after i ate
weeing more and it smelt weird :blush:

The one thing i didn't have was sore boobs


----------



## R&JBabybean

I got my :bfp: on the 29th December, just thought I would post my symptoms or lack of in here for you ladies :flower:

Well this month I did not chart or anything, just took vit b complex and pregnacare vitamin. We :sex: on the day I finished :witch: and then everyother day from then.

My symptoms (dont know exact dpo because didnt chart):

approx 4-7 dpo extreme hunger (ate my crimbo dinner and hour later was totally starving) 
approx 4-10 dpo cramping (like af thought she was gonna arrive early)
approx 10-11 dpo pinky red spotting on TP 
approx 11dpo spotting stopped in afternoon, started feeling really tired. tested BFP at 10pm :happydance:

I had no sore boobs, no nausea and no metallic taste.

symptoms now are:
slight sore boobs at night, lots and lots of cm, wind and bloating.


----------



## want2bmommy

perido 2 and half weeks late..... still BFN!!!! :-(


----------



## Hazelnut

Ok ladies.....
I'm CD22 today, 
Not sure how many dpo but i have sore boobies, and a horrible sore throat, cold symptoms. Also feeling a bit sick and was so hot in bed last night. Had a terrible nights sleep too.

Shall i test or is it to early? 
x x x x


----------



## pigginteacher

Hi Ladies,
My symptons have been:
Sore boobs, very sensitive nipples
Lots of discharge, almost like im peeing myself...sorry!!
cramping and back ache
tiredness
Metallic taste in early stages but seems to have dissappeared now
No sickness, but i didnt on my first.
The cramps seem to be lasting longer than expected, am currently 4 weeks and have been having cramps since my AF was due last thursday, hope this is normal as i dont remember having cramps on my first, but that was 8 years ago!!


----------



## emz87

Quick question has anybody had thrush and still have their bfp
im 9dpo and i THINK i have got thrush not certain as i have never had it!! So just wandering if im still in with a chance for a bfp


----------



## want2bmommy

im 2 and half weeks late, still getting BFN! feeling sick from about 3pm until next morning every day, extremely bloated, sore boos and slightly tender, and forever hungry........ anyone?


----------



## brillbride

bump


----------



## chirpy

My symptoms were:
Increased CM 
Waking up early (v.unusual for me- I like my sleep) 
tender, full breasts but as I get this after ovulation each month I didn't think anything of it -i'm now 12 weeks pregnant and they have been tender every day.

We got pregnant on our third month of trying, used conceive Plus for the first time that cycle.

Good luck to all


----------



## mrskcbrown

Charliemarina said:


> hey girls well i got my :bfp 3 days ago at 15dpo, i waited till af was late to test so that was biggest sign really but heres what i got from 0-15dpo.......
> 
> 1-4dpo nothing lol
> 
> 4-8dpo loads of creamy cm which is defo not the norm for me around then.
> 
> 8-10dpo cm dried up but was getting very tired around 5pm which is also not normal but i thought its just where its been xmas everyone drained here lol
> 
> 10-15dpo felt very crampy like af was gonna show but actually a bit worse and cm came back again, i got to 14dpo thinking shall i test but i held out and tested on new years day at 15dpo got :bfp: on tesco own brand.
> 
> symtpoms now at 18dpo is slight nausea which woke me early this morning tiredness and now sore boobs, hope this helps girls :) yay so glad i got post here :wohoo:

:cry:So sorry to see your loss!


----------



## want2bmommy

bump... x


----------



## want2bmommy

3 weeks late today...... still getting BFN's!!

my symptoms are ..... mega sore boobs and they feel slightly heavier, increased discharge, mega bloating, feel sicky in morning and halfway through afternoon, and getting tired quite early....... but have had about 8 -9 negative tests. no positives whatsoever!

am i imagining this?????


----------



## want2bmommy

oh also keep waking up every half hour from about 3am onwards and was really hot in bed the last few nights!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@want2bmommy: I hope this is it for you. I can understand how hard it is being so late but getting BFN! Have you ever been this late?

I am just hoping for a BFP myself. I am about 7 dpo, although my ticker says 4, its off a bit. I hate symptom spotting but I had sore bb's last week and this week but AF isnt due until next week. Also creamy CM, and some insomnia but who knows my mind could be playing tricks on me???


----------



## want2bmommy

no never EVER been this late... thing is 3 weeks late for af would put me at 7 weeks pregnant......

surely a hpt would be positive by now if i was????


----------



## mrskcbrown

Midamami said:


> So, I too am new to this whole forum thing. I never thought I needed to be cause I have a bunch of kids already. Who thought I would want more?
> 
> So, my man and I decided we wanted one more, to get all of our babymaking out the way before we are 30 (I will be 29 next month) and so we began....
> 
> I thought that since it has always been relatively easy to have kids for me, I would let you know how I did it this time:
> 
> We began as soon as my period was over. It usually last between 5 and 7 days for me (ridiculous, I know), so it was important to begin right away.
> 
> It happened on the first try. Basically, (it's gonna be a little graphic) we had sex every night, as opposed to the every other night they usually recommend. And we did it at night before bed. And to keep it fun, we did different positions every time, but always ended up with him on top to get as much "goodness" in there as possible. And then it was time for bed, making sure everything stayed up in there.
> 
> On 7 dpo I was feeling sick. I had some wine the night before, and it usually never makes me feel bad after. I slept all day long and didn't eat much.
> 
> On 8 dpo I saw some serious veins on my right breast. This is unusual cause it has never happened before in any other pregnancy.
> 
> On 11 dpo I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose. Also I had a really horrid nights sleep, waking up at 4 am.
> 
> I went to Walgreens and bought a test, and there was just the faintest line. So faint, it makes you wonder if it's real. According to the directions, any color means YES. Just to be sure, I went back and got a digital one so there was no confusion. Still a go!
> 
> So, pretty much, it's possible, so long as you and "Daddy" are on the same page, and you research what the best options for you are, and you keep in tune with your body.
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

@Midamami:hugs:: Congrats on your BFP! I was reading your story and found it very helpful. I also found it funny that you call your hubby, "Daddy", LOL. I call my hubby "daddy" as well (during those moments:blush:). We are hoping for our BFP this month, but we can only try every other day due to DH's counts and morphology. Happy for you!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

seeing as i have been using these early pregnancy symptom forums for about 12 months now, i think i should give a little back too....!

here are my symptoms
sore boobs from ov to now (i alsways get sore boobs through the TWW - yes two whole weeks of sore booobs)

Temp dip on day 5dpo
Frequent weeing from day 4dpo onwards
The odd cramp starting from about day 7dpo
nausea on and off throughout the last few days before AF due
heartburn 5 and 6DPO

I started taking agnus castus from about Ovulation day onwards and Vitamin B tablets - they are two things i did different this time


----------



## want2bmommy

3 weeks late and no af and also BFN! getting depressed now! :-(


----------



## mrskcbrown

want2bmommy said:


> 3 weeks late and no af and also BFN! getting depressed now! :-(

Are you able to see a DR to see what the issue is? Maybe they can do a blood test? I truly hope it all works out!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Emzdreamgirl: Congrats on your BFP! I have had sore bb's since ovulation and that is unusal for me because I usually get them 3-4 days in advance of AF. Ive also had a tiny bit of the cramping. Also blood in my nose the last 3-4 days...hmmm? Maybe this is it, or maybe its in my mind.....:shrug:. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sma1588

congrats on the bfp's im hoping i get a nice little suprise on monday with my bloods but im starting to think i just skipped my period all togather
but i just found out one of my friends is prego and it kinda makes me sad now because she hasnt been with him long and isnt the best relationship and wasnt planned. i think i need to just fight with my OH all the time and stuff maybe thats how it works


----------



## mrskcbrown

sma1588 said:


> congrats on the bfp's im hoping i get a nice little suprise on monday with my bloods but im starting to think i just skipped my period all togather
> but i just found out one of my friends is prego and it kinda makes me sad now because she hasnt been with him long and isnt the best relationship and wasnt planned. i think i need to just fight with my OH all the time and stuff maybe thats how it works

No that isnt how it works. Children are a blessing anyway that they get here. Pray that their relationship gets better for the health of their child.:thumbup: Dont be sad, I truly believe that your day and my day is coming. Gotta keep the attitude positive, because negative attitudes poison your body! GL to you!:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck, sma..let us how know it goes :D


----------



## jojomac

Bump:flower:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Of course AF could always be really out of whack, but me and OH are sure we scored. were hoping at least. Well here are my symptoms. I didn't keep track of the days as we were doing NTNP. In order of appearance: I noticed that I started sleeping more and more. OH is usually the one falling asleep and I stay awake. The day AF was due achy boobs. They still are just on the sides. Which is way unusual they usually ache a few days before she shows up. I always know when AF is on her way CP is always super low letting me know. Cp is high now. The morning after 5am we tested and it was a negative. I was checking online and realized it could have been false because :dohh::dohh::dohh:took off the foil wrapper and left it their for about 8hours before using the test, silly me. Online it said doing that even for 5mins can cause a false negative. So were holding off til Monday just incase. Oh I forgot extreme hunger. 

To sum all I had was tiredness, hunger, achy boobs, peeing like a marathon.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

I forgot to say AF was supposed to arrive on the 6th making her 4 days late. yes yes yes.
I thought of something else yesterday I felt pain like a little cramping but more like pulling down there. and also yesterday and the day before I felt wet like i was dripping drove me mad kept running to the bathroom to see if she had came but nothing.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@soon2bwifey: I am so hoping this is it for you! All of my hope is up for you. I too am awaiting my BFP but dont want to symptom spot. I wil be testing next monday!


----------



## want2bmommy

im now 4 weeks late, af was due 18th dec but didnt show and was due again yesterday and still hasnt shown! tested but got BFN..... got doctors appointment tomorrow so ill let you know how it all goes!! x


----------



## wanabamummy

Aahhh good luck!!

How frustrating for you!! Hopefully you can get some bloods done!! Just think if it is a bfp ur nearly at the end of first tri!!

Do you feel prego?


----------



## mrskcbrown

@want2bmommy: I hope your DR appt goes well! I also hope it ends in a BFP as well.


----------



## soon2 b wifey

Tested, BFN. Tested last night...I goofed it up and overloaded the stick and therefore it malfunctioned and did not work at all.Although this morning had positive result. But I don't trust it after the 2min mark. So Tested BFN at 5am. this time i did piac and still BFN no period and still getting the pulling pains, sore boobs, and tired. maybe I ovulated late and thus for, I'm testing early.....I dont know.


----------



## mrskcbrown

soon2 b wifey said:


> Tested, BFN. Tested last night...I goofed it up and overloaded the stick and therefore it malfunctioned and did not work at all.Although this morning had positive result. But I don't trust it after the 2min mark. So Tested BFN at 5am. this time i did piac and still BFN no period and still getting the pulling pains, sore boobs, and tired. maybe I ovulated late and thus for, I'm testing early.....I dont know.

Are you testing before AF is due? Sorry to hear about :bfn:!:hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Only 4 dpo and going nuts!

I'm so very tired tho...that at least helps with the obsession..I can sleep through it all haha


----------



## soon2 b wifey

No I am 5-6 days late. OH said wait til Wednesday to retest, then I'm going to try holding urine in the AM and not drinking lots which I tend to do.


----------



## want2bmommy

wanabamummy said:


> Aahhh good luck!!
> 
> How frustrating for you!! Hopefully you can get some bloods done!! Just think if it is a bfp ur nearly at the end of first tri!!
> 
> Do you feel prego?

been to doctors......... she reckons im not pregnant! did some other internal tests but apart from that nothing...... guess im back to sqaure 1 now then!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Beanhopes

Could do with some expert advice from you all as I'm sure you've covered all symptoms.

I'm approx 8dpo and for the past 3 days I've had to wear sports bras day and night to ease the discomfort I'm experiencing with my bbs. 

When I was going up to bed last night I felt like AF had just arrived so went to the bathroom and I just had a lot of creamy cm with a pink tinge to it. This morning I have got a dull dragging sensation and like brown cm. Is there a chance this could be implantation? I really hope so. 

:dust: to you all.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yes, it definitely could be!


----------



## ellaandcallum

Hi girls

Well I thought I would join you this cycle. This is my 5th cycle, 2nd using OPK's. Now on Friday I had what was nearly a positive and then Saturday, positive for sure. We BD last Wednesday 12:30ish am, Thursday 09:00am, Sat 01:00 am, Sun 10:30 am. So as you can see I think all bases are covered. I am currently 2dpo and thought I would start listing any symtpoms every day for all of you to obsess over!!!lol!!!

Here goes:

1 dpo - nothing major to report
2 dpo - creamy cm on knickers, feeling crampy, slight sore nips and boobs are itching too, excitement that this could be it!

Thats it, lol will update tomorrow. Good luck girls. xx


----------



## want2bmommy

fingers crossed hun - hopefully it could be implantation for you! i think im back to sqaure one! x


----------



## tootles123

:shrug: I'm sure i've convinced myself about most of the things I'm feeling, and nothing is really a preggers symptom, but two things stand out as real - 
1. a bright blue vein on my bb - although i can't recall when i saw it - grrr. But it freaked me out it was so blue

2. I'm burping like crazy - all day - hubby thinks it's very funny!

I swear, if i'm not preggers i will want to know what was going on with my body because i do not want to have so much wind again! :blush:

:hugs: to all...and lots of :dust:


----------



## wanabamummy

want2bmommy said:


> wanabamummy said:
> 
> 
> Aahhh good luck!!
> 
> How frustrating for you!! Hopefully you can get some bloods done!! Just think if it is a bfp ur nearly at the end of first tri!!
> 
> Do you feel prego?
> 
> been to doctors......... she reckons im not pregnant! did some other internal tests but apart from that nothing...... guess im back to sqaure 1 now then!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...


so what she just said 'nope... off you go?' what you do now?

how annoying surely they should find out why you have no period?


----------



## want2bmommy

wanabamummy said:


> want2bmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabamummy said:
> 
> 
> Aahhh good luck!!
> 
> How frustrating for you!! Hopefully you can get some bloods done!! Just think if it is a bfp ur nearly at the end of first tri!!
> 
> Do you feel prego?
> 
> been to doctors......... she reckons im not pregnant! did some other internal tests but apart from that nothing...... guess im back to sqaure 1 now then!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so what she just said 'nope... off you go?' what you do now?
> 
> how annoying surely they should find out why you have no period?Click to expand...



yeah she just sorta said no ur not pregnant, did swab test for std's which i had done 3 months ago anyway when i had a smear and thats it! away i go! :growlmad:


----------



## tootles123

Can you go back for the results and say you want more info?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well hello ladies!

My daily symptom spotting, LOL:
strange pulling in uterus
fatigue
sore bb's (not as sore as other days)
little blood in nose this morning
yesterday bleeding gums

Im due to test sunday and currently 10dpo. Praying to sweet Jesus this is it for me and everyone who is waiting!:hugs::dust:


----------



## BabyBubbles

hey ladies,

If Im right i should be around 6dpo :)

Are the runs (tmi!) and bloating an early sign or did i eat something dodgy lol??? Got mild crampy feelings on and off and loadsa creamy stick cm (tmi again lol!)

Not sure I'd get signs this early.....wishful thinking on my part lol

Good luck and baby dust to all you ladies waiting xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow... I cannot thank everyone for there help, I thought I was losing my mind!! lol

Me: I've had headaches, some back stiffness, I'm hungry all the time, especially at night, I can't eat enough... Acne breakouts, mild cramps, 2 days bright red spotting only 2 times when I whipe, uterine tingles, crampy mild though... pronounced green veins (boobs) not soar, but getting bigger... lol It seems I have to pee all the time, poop more... Sorry.. I have horrible taste in my mouth all day and night... Ugg... and my abdomen has been itching too.. No nausea yet thank god... Waiting to test on Jan. 16/17th, may hold off to see if AF shows her ugly head on the 20th, but I'm pretty sure she won't... :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm 7 dpo and feeling lots of (almost painful) twinges on the left side of my abdomen..and some dull on and off pains in my right boob. I'm all messed up lol.


----------



## TripleB

Never posted here before but fed-up of googling symptoms so though I'd join in!

I think I'm around 7 dpo and have had the following symptoms
Hungry ALL the time;
Twinges/mild cramps low down;
Horrible acne breakout (worst ever!);
Thick yellow snotty (sorry!) CM - a blob a day!;
Bleeding gums; and
Bloating and gassy (but I think that's because I can't stop eating!)

Think I'll probably do a naughty test around 10 dpo - won't be able to help myself!

x


----------



## wanabamummy

BabyBubbles said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> If Im right i should be around 6dpo :)
> 
> Are the runs (tmi!) and bloating an early sign or did i eat something dodgy lol??? Got mild crampy feelings on and off and loadsa creamy stick cm (tmi again lol!)
> 
> Not sure I'd get signs this early.....wishful thinking on my part lol
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all you ladies waiting xxx

hey can't say if it's the same for you but I got the runs 5-6 dpo wen I was pregnant! Fingers x'd to you!!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

well not pregnant obviously. af came 5 days late now im at 31 or 32 days now I have no idea when I will ovulate. currently at cd 5 or 6


----------



## Srrme

I can't believe I missed this thread! I'm having a bit of nausea, fatigue, and bloating. I'm not very hungry, and I've been sneezing a lot. Oh, and my ears are popped. :haha: Not sure if that counts as a symptom. Also, quite a few twinges. :shrug: 

Edit: I almost forgot, I've had CONSTANT heartburn! Driving me mad!


----------



## grrlmom

about 7 dpo here (if I o'ed on the 9th).
Possibly 6 or even 5 dpo. Just not sure.

Very sore boobs ever since the 12th.
So, 4 days now.
Very sore and kind of heavy-feeling, like water balloons. Sore nipples.
Also sore on the sides, under arms.

That's about my only symptom as of yet. CM is not extremely heavy, just seems normal. It was watery-clear during O, and now it's gone back to that thicker, whitish kind.


----------



## grrlmom

Added: _Now_- just this minute, cycle day 21/ almost 22- I'm starting to have some eggwhite-looking CM.
WTH??
I didn't have any when I ovulated! I didn't have any all month!
Now that ovulation is surely over, I'm having it.
It's still not exactly eggwhite quality (I read on a website that true EWCM can stretch one to _ten_ inches or longer... had to giggle at the idea of somebody stretching their cervical mucus ten inches :laugh2:), but it's the closest thing I've had to it yet.

But why would it be here _now_?
I just don't get it.
My body is a mystery to me.


----------



## emz87

Just thought id add my symptoms, i usually get really sore bbs after ov but didnt get any bleeding gums really bad dull lower back ache and the one that convinced me i must me pg is at 9dpo i had thrush-ive never had it in all my life


----------



## grrlmom

emz87 said:


> Just thought id add my symptoms, i usually get really sore bbs after ov but didnt get any bleeding gums really bad dull lower back ache and the one that convinced me i must me pg is at 9dpo i had thrush-ive never had it in all my life

What's thrush?
The last few cycles, I've had extreme vaginal dryness to the point of itchiness for a day or two just before AF arrives.
Both times this has happened, I thought I had a yeast infection coming on, but then AF arrived and the itchiness went away.
Is that thrush?


----------



## Srrme

emz87 said:


> Just thought id add my symptoms, i usually get really sore bbs after ov but didnt get any bleeding gums really bad dull lower back ache and the one that convinced me i must me pg is at 9dpo i had thrush-ive never had it in all my life

I don't have sore BB's either! :dance: Which is very odd, because they're usually sore 2 weeks before AF shows up, but here I am, a week from AF, and not a sore spot!


----------



## TTC...#1:)

I got my BFP on 1/16/10

I really didn't notice anything different...my boobs were sore but they every month..the thing that kinda caught me off guard was I usually start spotting 3 or 4 days before i start. I was suppose to start on the 19th..but on the 14th i had brown discharge for that day and than it went away. It barely was on my panties..but if i put my finger up "there" if would slightly be on there and after 24 hours of that it stopped. So i was thinking..thats weird usually when i spot i don't stop until full blown AF. So i woke up saturday morning and had one test left, (3 days before af was due) and SURPRISE.. PREGNANT on a clear blue digital. I was not expecting it..because i really didn't have any change at all except for the brown discharge...

I had been TTC for 8 months. the last 2 months i didn't do anything at all..didn't calculate anything..just had sex when i wanted to and that apparently worked.:happydance:

attached is a pic of my tests..took them all in the same day because i was in disbelief :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 020.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 101


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats TTC!!! That's amazing :D :hugs: H&H 9 months xo


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, TTC! :hugs: H&H 9 Months!


----------



## Srrme

I'm still having constant heartburn - and the other symptoms I listed earlier. My BB's still aren't sore, which is so odd and not normal for me. :shrug: I might test earlier, because I don't think I can hold out much longer.. :haha:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My bbs are very sore..I'm 1 or 2 days away from AF :( Hope she stays away, but I have a feeling that she won't.

I'm not sure if this is a symptom but I keep tasting blood. Yuck. It's not the classic "metallic" taste, I guess..not sure cuz I never had it with DD. But it's gross!


----------



## NewlywedTTC

I always got sore bb's just before my period too. The first month I didn't, BFP. I believe it is a sign! Good luck girls!!


----------



## tootles123

congratulations to all the bfp's and good luck to everyone waiting

Just to add, i'm feeling really rather queezy - seems to be very early morning and wakes me up, and then late afternoon - but...and it's quite a but,

I have had two lots of flu over xmas and i can't be sure if my body is getting rid of the last of the remaining bug - i mean i was in bed for most of the festive season, so it really could be that. 

My longest cycle is 38 days so I have 5 more days to wait


----------



## Srrme

NewlywedTTC said:


> I always got sore bb's just before my period too. The first month I didn't, BFP. I believe it is a sign! Good luck girls!!

Really? That's brought my hopes up! AF is 6 days away, and STILL no sore BB's! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

I got a positive hpt (FRER) yesterday at 10dpo and again today at 11dpo.

My symptoms have been so far:

1. Cramps & twinges, abdominal & pelvic, some felt exactly like af cramps - this was at 8/9dpo which going by my chart was I think when I had implantation (had a dip On my chart that I've never had before)

2. Gassy, very gassy! I am usually very ladylike intact I don't think I've burped in front of dh more than a couple of times in our 9 years together :rofl: however this week I have been burping & trumping like a trooper! Can't do anything about it!

3. Acid reflux & heartburn - not something I usually suffer with but had it bad the last few days. 

4. Tired, feeling completely shattered! 

5. Hungy - I could eat for England! I've been eating a big meal only to find that half an hour later my stomach is rumbling away again. 

6. Constipation. Self explanatory. 

7. Just had a good feeling this month, it's wierd not something ican put my finger on but I never thoght I'm out, I kept saying to dh I think we've done it, I thnk I'm finally preggo. 

Hope this is helpful to someone! :dust:


----------



## Mrs_N

Ooh I totally forgot my strangest 'symptom' - my female cat wouldn't leave me alone!!


----------



## lilmama2_1

grrlmom said:


> Added: _Now_- just this minute, cycle day 21/ almost 22- I'm starting to have some eggwhite-looking CM.
> WTH??
> I didn't have any when I ovulated! I didn't have any all month!
> Now that ovulation is surely over, I'm having it.
> It's still not exactly eggwhite quality (I read on a website that true EWCM can stretch one to _ten_ inches or longer... had to giggle at the idea of somebody stretching their cervical mucus ten inches :laugh2:), but it's the closest thing I've had to it yet.
> 
> But why would it be here _now_?
> I just don't get it.
> My body is a mystery to me.

*I read this and giggled softly because I just went thru the same thing. O'd on the 7th or 8th, had EWCM and made sure we BD plenty that week. Then, this past weekend, on Friday..I got the SAME EWCM, along with the familiar O pains and thought, WTH?? Did we miss it? Was I mistaken?? And it was a very quick trip to the bedroom after that..lol

I've heard, and read..that sometimes our bodies gear up for O, but it doesn't actually O at that time. Why, don't know..could be anything. But, when it misses it, it will sometimes gear up again later, and attempt to O again. 

Maybe that's what happened to us both. Not really sure, but we covered bases to be sure. 

And because I have no clue what-so-ever, as to my actual DPO...I'm counting anything I've spotted as simply "O-stuff", and no longer looking. Now it's just the wait game. *


----------



## lilmama2_1

Mrs_N said:


> Ooh I totally forgot my strangest 'symptom' - my female cat wouldn't leave me alone!!


*I've read somewhere that animals, instictively know when a woman is pregnant. And I believe it because when I was preggers with DD, YEARS ago..my then rottweiler, suddenly had an attachment to me. I couldn't go anywhere without him following me, and basically being my shadow. 

During this time tho, my friend was trying hard to convince me that I was infact preggers, and I of course was in complete denial..but, I think...the rottie knew too. Thus his sudden joining of himself to my hip thru my entire pregnancy. After I had DD tho, his attention shifted to her, and he became her great protector..*


----------



## bubbles09

On the day my af date i was cramping and having diarheoas and urges to pee a lot esp nighttimes and felt like af was about to come and increased CM, thats about it at 4 weeks xx


----------



## buttonnose82

I have has super faint lines since 9DPO but today at 11DPO I finally got lines that future hubby could even see hehe

Symptoms so far:

* cramps - I have had them constantly since 5 DPO, some hurt enough to take my breath away (seriously though i was out this month!)

* CM - pink CM at 5DPO and generally more CM than normal for me post ovulation

* Low energy/tired

* Generally feeling 'off' and a little sick

* IBS has been AFWUL since 5DPO

* Bloating from mid afternoon - yes already!

* BB's - feel heavy but not really sore

Think thats it :)


----------



## Boothh

my symptoms with my son, were craving anything sugary fizzy sweets, and coke in particular, and needing to pee alllll the time this was up until around 7weeks pregnant,

and you know what im having these same symptoms again, so FX for me please girls ? x


----------



## Boothh

Mrs_N said:


> Ooh I totally forgot my strangest 'symptom' - my female cat wouldn't leave me alone!!


hahaha this happened to me too! i didnt even think about that til you said, sam reeally got attatched to mewhen i was pregnant, but when she was sterilised or whatever they do to cats she stopped so maybe she wont do it this time?


----------



## Lolalonia

I've been 16DPO, felt almost no symptoms whatsoever and few hours ago i just found out i'm actually pregnant!!! 

I've Only been feeling* cramps lower abdominal* like a big AF is coming and much more *lower back pain* for these couple of days. I've never experienced this many back pain unless the day AF is coming, so that's a really big sign for me.

So for woman out there who are not sure of their pregnancy test, but feeling a slight possible feeling that you're pregnant, you should go for a blood test! 

Good luck everyone! Baby dust to everyone trying :)


----------



## meeshey

Here goes my first post! :hi:

Hello All! I have spent the last 2 hours reading loads of posts and feeling very well educated now! well a bit more than 2 hours ago anyway! Its nice to feel "normal"

I am currently 5 dpo and my symptoms have been:

1-2 dpo - nothing - just an odd feeling
3-4 dpo - lethargic, funny feelings in my abdomen and on my left side where i imagine my ovary would be, and feeling the need to pee lots, feels like there is pulling right behind my belly button
5 dpo (today) - feel crappy, dizziness, slight nausea after eating and totally no appetite, piercing headache on left temple, yawning all day despite getting my usual 8 hours :sleep: last night, watery mouth, cold nose and raised blue veins on hands (unusual), tacky cm, peed about 8 times today! some heartburn on and off all day. gentle twinging/ pulling/tugging in tummy/abdomen continues.

No sore bbs at all, but plan to check them out tonight!

Trying not to get too carried away yet... only been trying since I had implanon removed last November. DH not sure whats going on, just doing what he's told :sex: and falling asleep whilst i watch tv upside down with my legs in the air (TMI?!!)

Congrats to all the BFPs out there, how wonderful and to all the TTC's our time will come xxx
Magic pg dust for all the ttc's xx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## meeshey

Here goes my first post! :hi:

Hello All! I have spent the last 2 hours reading loads of posts and feeling very well educated now! well a bit more than 2 hours ago anyway! Its nice to feel "normal"

I am currently 5 dpo and my symptoms have been:

1-2 dpo - nothing - just an odd feeling
3-4 dpo - lethargic, funny feelings in my abdomen and on my left side where i imagine my ovary would be, and feeling the need to pee lots, feels like there is pulling right behind my belly button
5 dpo (today) - feel crappy, dizziness, slight nausea after eating and totally no appetite, piercing headache on left temple, yawning all day despite getting my usual 8 hours :sleep: last night, watery mouth, cold nose and raised blue veins on hands (unusual), tacky cm, peed about 8 times today! some heartburn on and off all day. gentle twinging/ pulling/tugging in tummy/abdomen continues.

No sore bbs at all, but plan to check them out tonight!

Trying not to get too carried away yet... only been trying since I had implanon removed last November. DH not sure whats going on, just doing what he's told :sex: and falling asleep whilst i watch tv upside down with my legs in the air (TMI?!!)

Congrats to all the BFPs out there, how wonderful and to all the TTC's our time will come xxx
Magic pg dust for all the ttc's xx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## BoBo

Hi there,

We have been TTC since Aug 09 and although I build my head with syptoms each month, there seems to be quite a few more this month.

I am not sure how many DPO I am but for the past few days I have had: 
mild cramping/twinges near my ovaries, mostly on the left but sometimes right and centre, 
dull ache above my pelvic bone and also tops of thighs (feels like i'm squeezing them almost),
Heartburn, on and off
Sore teeth at first (seems to have gone now)
Spots on forehead (could be :witch: due!!)
One of my BB has viens on and on the other the area around the nip seems to have darkened and just around the nip is v.dark, also nips are sticking out more than usual
BB's wern't sore at first, but they are now if I poke them (probably just bruised through all the poking though!) 

Could of course just all be in my head, but I'll have to wait until around 26th to see.

Good luck everone!! :dust:


----------



## BoBo

Oooh and tired too, couldn't keep my eyes open at work today (was very boring though!!)


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Symptoms started few days after ovualtion!! I had stomach cramps, felt sick 24/7 but NEVER was, was constantly tired, craved toothpaste & potatoes from the word go, terrible heartburn/indigestion from 3 weeks right up until 38 weeks... and palpitations too!


----------



## mel marmoss

hi girls well i finally get to post here. hoping for a sticky bean. this is for all the girls like me that have read every post on this thread. i got my :bfp: yesterday i,m 5 weeks 1day. every month i thought i had symptoms but wasnt pregnant. this month we were in france last week and i had no symptoms until i had a brown pink discharge which i thought was my af starting but then nothing. so i had an feeling this month was different that was on cycle day 25 the only other symptoms i,ve had feeling jitter and quesy no sore boobs just starting to feel that now i,ve got cramps sort of like af cramps but all this is after my af was due so it doesnt mean that your out if you have no symptoms they sometime dont start till after 4 weeks so keep the faith:hugs:


----------



## BoBo

mel marmoss said:


> hi girls well i finally get to post here. hoping for a sticky bean. this is for all the girls like me that have read every post on this thread. i got my :bfp: yesterday i,m 5 weeks 1day. every month i thought i had symptoms but wasnt pregnant. this month we were in france last week and i had no symptoms until i had a brown pink discharge which i thought was my af starting but then nothing. so i had an feeling this month was different that was on cycle day 25 the only other symptoms i,ve had feeling jitter and quesy no sore boobs just starting to feel that now i,ve got cramps sort of like af cramps but all this is after my af was due so it doesnt mean that your out if you have no symptoms they sometime dont start till after 4 weeks so keep the faith:hugs:

Congratulations Mel!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Mel: Congrats to you!


----------



## sarah54

bump*


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

meeshey said:


> Here goes my first post! :hi:
> 
> Hello All! I have spent the last 2 hours reading loads of posts and feeling very well educated now! well a bit more than 2 hours ago anyway! Its nice to feel "normal"
> 
> I am currently 5 dpo and my symptoms have been:
> 
> 1-2 dpo - nothing - just an odd feeling
> 3-4 dpo - lethargic, funny feelings in my abdomen and on my left side where i imagine my ovary would be, and feeling the need to pee lots, feels like there is pulling right behind my belly button
> 5 dpo (today) - feel crappy, dizziness, slight nausea after eating and totally no appetite, piercing headache on left temple, yawning all day despite getting my usual 8 hours :sleep: last night, watery mouth, cold nose and raised blue veins on hands (unusual), tacky cm, peed about 8 times today! some heartburn on and off all day. gentle twinging/ pulling/tugging in tummy/abdomen continues.
> 
> No sore bbs at all, but plan to check them out tonight!
> 
> Trying not to get too carried away yet... only been trying since I had implanon removed last November. DH not sure whats going on, just doing what he's told :sex: and falling asleep whilst i watch tv upside down with my legs in the air (TMI?!!)
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs out there, how wonderful and to all the TTC's our time will come xxx
> Magic pg dust for all the ttc's xx :hugs: :dust:


OHHH Sweetie... You have some Very Definate Signs... When are you going to test?? I see Another BFP coming... :dust:

Heres to everyone getting there BFP this month... :hugs: :dust:

Congrats Mel... Heres to a Happy and Healthy 9 months...


----------



## inkdchick

Here goes i havent done this before just in case it would be a bad omen, but do feel different this month:
1-2 dpo - sore nipples, cramping on left low down, 

3-4 dpo - ewcm, sore nipples, sore boobs, headachy,cramping still on left low down,
gassy.

5 dpo - ewcm, nipples sore, boobs painful, swollen belly firm to touch, cramping on 
and off on both sides, sore hip area, nausea around meal times, headachy
tired.
6 dpo - cm not so much, sore nipples really really sore boobs, headachy, belly still 
swollen, cramping , hip area sore on and off, crap sleep, nausea at meal 
times and cannot finish a meal, dry lips , stuffy nose, peeing for england, and
so tired

7 dpo - all same as above but with one difference, i now get a burning stingy 
sensation in my boobs- OUCH , so tired too
8 dpo - all same as above, burning stinging sensation in my boobs is worse today, 
and my headache is worse today , am so tired , have had tugging feeling 
in belly on and off about an inch away from belly button on left.

Well that its up to today, i am on a 24 day cycle and ovulated on cd11 so am now 8dpo, and this 2ww is agony cant wait to test and find out.

well thanks for reading 
tina


----------



## Marrissa_E

Before my BFP, all I had was a stuffy nose..from 1 dpo till now 10dpo. And it's irritating! I had to breathe thru my mouth since my nose is blocked and everytime I tried to breathe thru my nose, i made this disgusting snorting noises.

After BFP, just sore boobs and mild cramps.


----------



## inkdchick

Marrissa_E said:


> Before my BFP, all I had was a stuffy nose..from 1 dpo till now 10dpo. And it's irritating! I had to breathe thru my mouth since my nose is blocked and everytime I tried to breathe thru my nose, i made this disgusting snorting noises.
> 
> After BFP, just sore boobs and mild cramps.

Aww thank you and CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: 
hope i can join you in a couple of weeks i am testing on the 15th thats if my period (due on 12th ) dont get me first.
Tina


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! I am in the 2WW and about 6dpo today. Im feeling no PMA this cycle so please pray for me. i try not to symptom spot so I dont know what Im feeling. Just hoping that by next week, I have a nice BFP and the rest of you all have one as well. Im emotional, that I can tell you, and Im not sure if its a symptom or not or just sad that after 11 months, i still have no BFP!:nope:

Babydust to all!:hugs:


----------



## kellis

Hi girls, i got my :bfp: last night and it was really strong. I just wanted to say that this month i had hardly any symptoms, i only tested because i was a couple of days late and to feed my poas habit lol, i was shocked when it was positive!!! The lastcouple of days i have felt ever so slightly sick and thats it, i've had more symptoms on the months i haven't been pregnant. Good luck to you all.x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Kellis!!!


----------



## trollydolly

hi all!
I am around 7dpo although i do not actual chart i am just going by ov sypmtoms!
i have had terrible heartburn through last night and still a bit achey today.
is this a sign?
Im so eager for the next week-10days to go by so i can test!!!

xx


----------



## xwantababyx

hi girls, im 7DPO and due next wed. my symptoms are;
1) very very very tired constantly
2) nausea on and off but there
3) spots :-/
4) very moody
5) peeing more 


fxd for :bfp:s

xxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

xwantababyx said:


> hi girls, im 7DPO and due next wed. my symptoms are;
> 1) very very very tired constantly
> 2) nausea on and off but there
> 3) spots :-/
> 4) very moody
> 5) peeing more
> 
> 
> fxd for :bfp:s
> 
> xxxxxx

Hiya! We are due for AF on the same day. Im not really experiencing any symptoms:shrug:. I dont know if thats a good or bad thing. Good luck to you.

@Kellis: Congrats! No symptoms? Maybe Im in the same boat. How many DPO were you when you tested?


----------



## sprinklemebab

Hi ladies I hoping to get my :BFP: this cycle. I haven't been actively trying no longer than 2 months. My symptoms look very promising or I'm a :loopy: :fool: lol. Since my cycles are 21 days I need to wait until the week after my cycle to test to get a more accurate result. So I'm not testing until then, at least I'm going to try not to. But here's what I got going on.

1/21/2010 CD 1 :witch: 
1/22/2010 CD 2 :witch: 
1/23/2010 CD 3 :witch: 
1/24/2010 CD 4 :sex: 
1/25/2010 CD 5 :sex: 
1/26/2010 CD 6 :sex: 
1/27/2010 CD 7	1 dpo	no bd	nothing 

1/28/2010 CD 8	2 dpo	no bd	crampy and dizzy when got out of bed

1/29/2010 CD 9	3 dpo	no bd	crampy and tired 

1/30/2010 CD 10	4 dpo	:sex: tired, craves ice, crampy, brown tinge when wiped 

1/31/2010 CD 11	5 dpo	no bd	tired, feel bloated 

2/1/2010 CD 12	6 dpo	:sex: tired and headache 

2/2/2010 CD 13	7 dpo	no bd	tired and headache, pants snug, bb tingly; dreamt I was pg and could see the baby moving in stomach 

2/3/2010 CD 14	8 dpo	:sex: very little cm; no headaches; energy kind of balanced; dull feeling in lower abdomen(bathroom:445am; 650am; 845am; 1032am; 1210pm; 23opn; 410pm); sex drive HIGH; Tested :bfn:

2/4/2010 CD 15	9 dpo	no bd	woke up with MAJOR headache; morning exhausted; slight dull lower abdomen pain; craved McD's Big Breakfast; button down shirt bought last month too tight on bb's but still not pain in bb; potty runs every 2-3 hrs; midday exhausted; headaches late afternoon; legs feel asleep whiling sitting on couch 
2/5/2010 CD 16	10 dpo	:sex: bbs sore; a lot of cm (when wipe and on panties); tested :bfn:

2/6/2010 CD 17	11 dpo	no bd	tired, bbs sore; a lot of cm; runny nose; potty runs; gassy; tested :bfn:

2/7/2010 CD 18	12 dpo	no bd	head cold; a lot of cm; gassy; tested :bfn:

2/8/2010 CD 19	13 dpo	:sex: cp high kinda soft but still has firmness to it; a lot of cm; eating everything in site; head cold; after evening shower checked and cp low; tested :bfn:

2/9/2010 CD 20	14 dpo	no bd	slight nausea; head cold; gums extremely sore; sick after eating food ok when snacking; cp easy to reach; headache tested :bfn:

2/10/2010 CD 21	15 dpo cp extremely high can't reach it; cm still present; tired; headache tested :bfn:

The :witch: is due tomorow i need a lot of :dust: so she wont come. Does this sound promising guys?


----------



## trollydolly

mrskcbrown said:


> xwantababyx said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, im 7DPO and due next wed. my symptoms are;
> 1) very very very tired constantly
> 2) nausea on and off but there
> 3) spots :-/
> 4) very moody
> 5) peeing more
> 
> 
> fxd for :bfp:s
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Hiya! We are due for AF on the same day. Im not really experiencing any symptoms:shrug:. I dont know if thats a good or bad thing. Good luck to you.
> 
> @Kellis: Congrats! No symptoms? Maybe Im in the same boat. How many DPO were you when you tested?Click to expand...




Hi both of you, i am also due for AF on that day!!! I dont have any syptoms either apart from heartburn last night, if thats even a syptom!!!
Im not trying to think about syptoms too much though because ill drive my self mad! are u gonna test before next wed???
xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

trollydolly said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xwantababyx said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, im 7DPO and due next wed. my symptoms are;
> 1) very very very tired constantly
> 2) nausea on and off but there
> 3) spots :-/
> 4) very moody
> 5) peeing more
> 
> 
> fxd for :bfp:s
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Hiya! We are due for AF on the same day. Im not really experiencing any symptoms:shrug:. I dont know if thats a good or bad thing. Good luck to you.
> 
> @Kellis: Congrats! No symptoms? Maybe Im in the same boat. How many DPO were you when you tested?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi both of you, i am also due for AF on that day!!! I dont have any syptoms either apart from heartburn last night, if thats even a syptom!!!
> Im not trying to think about syptoms too much though because ill drive my self mad! are u gonna test before next wed???
> xxClick to expand...

I may test monday.:shrug: I only have one test, so I dont have a POAS addiction, LOL! What about you?:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Mrs_N said:


> Ooh I totally forgot my strangest 'symptom' - my female cat wouldn't leave me alone!!

My two male cats are very loving to me and rubbing themselves all over me....


----------



## tryforbaby2

They always say animals can sense it! My pup black lab 'Riley' hated when I was pregnant with DD. She would jump on my belly, and scratch at it!!! My DH had to put her outside in a dog house until I had DD. Then she snapped and my DD twice when she was a few months old, we had to get rid of her :sad2: but it was for the best! 

This tww is KILLING ME SLOWLY!!! :dohh:


----------



## Tanikit

I think I have had every possible pregnancy symptom there is so far this cycle. 

My cat who is usually very stand offish has been rubbing up against me the last two or three days.
I am bloated, gassy and constipated since about 3-5 dpo
I have had uterine cramps that make me think AF has already started when it hasn't (10 dpo) along with backache
I have felt nauseous but that is probably just due to being bloated (9-10 dpo)
I had a skin break out which does not seem so bad now from about 6dpo
I have felt very tired especially today (10dpo)
My bbs have become a bit sore which is very unusual for me - I never felt any pain even when pregnant with my DD (since about 9dpo)
My chart is triphasic which has also never happened (since 7 dpo - only confirmed today)
I am getting hot flushes.

I could almost persuade myself I am pregnant, but I am not sure. Will try to refrain from testing til 13 dpo.


----------



## troi1979

just wondering if anyone can give me advice or their thoughts on my 'symptoms' 
i'm 6dpo at the minute
had stabbing pains in the left side of my tummy below my belly button come and go for the last 3 or so days don't last more than 5-10 minutes
not feeling full after i've eaten my tea
had 1 bout of feeling woozy and faint
coudln't do the 2ww so did a test 2 days ago and got a BFN


----------



## mrskcbrown

troi1979 said:


> just wondering if anyone can give me advice or their thoughts on my 'symptoms'
> i'm 6dpo at the minute
> had stabbing pains in the left side of my tummy below my belly button come and go for the last 3 or so days don't last more than 5-10 minutes
> not feeling full after i've eaten my tea
> had 1 bout of feeling woozy and faint
> coudln't do the 2ww so did a test 2 days ago and got a BFN

Your symptoms sound promising, but 6 dpo is too early to know anything. I would wait until at least 11dpo, or even when AF is due, so that you dont get the heartbreak if its not BFP. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Hann79

Hi Ladies

I'm 'possibly' 10dpo but didnt have a +OPK according to Ovulation calculator. Or 7dpo according to my EWCM!!!
I had an early mc last cycle so being very cautious this time.
My symptoms are very few this month
I've had creamy cm since the 6th of this month, with a very 'heavy' feeling uterus on 9th (made me need the loo......a lot). Also I can't stand the smell of burgers, which didn't help at the football game the other night haha!! Gassy tummy and gone off Garlic, normally my favourite.

But I was going to ask you ladies a question. I have today had some funny, twingy, pinchy feelings in my ovary on the right and have no idea what it is?!?!?! Has anyone had similar or know what it might be?? Please help I'm going mad here!!

Thanks xxx


----------



## Flybee

I have also been getting pains in the area of my right ovary for the past week, I am CD25 and approx 9DPO, I never usually get this pain this close to my period so is bizzare! 

I have also had creamy milky CM which I never have and very sore nipples again which I never have...

addicted to testing but everything BFN as is too early... still thinking it could be this month.... dont know tho, dont want to get my hopes up as will be dissapointed if isnt....

aargghh the wait is killing me!!:shrug:


----------



## Hann79

Flybee said:


> I have also been getting pains in the area of my right ovary for the past week, I am CD25 and approx 9DPO, I never usually get this pain this close to my period so is bizzare!
> 
> I have also had creamy milky CM which I never have and very sore nipples again which I never have...
> 
> addicted to testing but everything BFN as is too early... still thinking it could be this month.... dont know tho, dont want to get my hopes up as will be dissapointed if isnt....
> 
> aargghh the wait is killing me!!:shrug:

Me too hunni!! :hugs: Its poo!!

xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! I am about 10dpo today or maybe 11dpo. I am having lots of cramping in my tummy today and yesterday with loads of CM. I also have a really bad headache. I really hope this is it. I want to test but trying to hold out 4 more days!!! 
Hoping for our BFPS!!!!


----------



## Tanikit

Mrskcbrown I have very similar symptoms to you. I am 11 dpo - still bloated, gassy, with a lot of cramps which make me think AF is coming but no spotting. Also a lot of creamy CM. Hope we will get BFPs soon.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Fx'd for you ladies!


----------



## hibiscus07

Hi All-
I got my BFP last night at 10 dpo (barely there and more convincing this AM). My symptoms this time were:
1 dpo-now: mild, dull cramps throughout lower abdomen, hips. Also, like a painless pressure/bubble feeling around my uterus. This is a big one: Creamy CM ever since ovulation, with two quick incidents of EW-looking CM on about 6 dpo and 9 dpo.
4 dpo: intense headache. I almost never get headaches. Went away with naproxen.
5 dpo-now: occasional nausea, nothing major.
10 dpo, AM: woke up with more intense cramps, pressure, felt like AF on the way. Constipated. BFN in the AM on FRER.
10 dpo, PM: lying on couch watching TV, starting getting stinging sensations in my boobs. I _knew_ I had to be pregnant, decided to break down and take another test 12 hours ahead of time (yes, I'm impatient!). Faint BFP on the blue dye || Walgreens test.
11 dpo (today): BFP on FRER and another on Walgreens test. Cramps _ALL_ day, took tylenol and didn't help much. Mild nausea, mildly sore, harder boobs. Constipated, which is unusual for me.

This is similar to my last pregnancies (which ended in MC, unfortunately), except that I think I had the pressure/cramping earlier on (even pre-implantation, which I don't understand) and I didn't have sore boobs until 10 dpo. I believe my boobs were sensitive from about 4 dpo-on last time.

I hope this helps you with your symptom-spotting!


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats hibiscus! Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy!

12dpo today and my temps are still up. I have a lot of cramps and backache and keep thinking AF is on its way - hopefully it stays away. Have had increased appetite the last few days but that may be because my sugar levels keep dropping (another sign that may indicate pregnancy in a diabetic) Will test tomorrow.


----------



## crossroads

Congrats hibiscus! x


----------



## Worrisome

congrats hun


----------



## crazyrae

Hi, I tested this morning and got a faint :bfp: 
My symptoms were:

1-6dpo - nothing really

7 dpo - I woke up with my tummy feeling odd, a bit bloated and generally uncomfortable - nothing too unusual because I get IBS, but it was lower down

8-10 dpo - had lots of cramps all over my adomen - sometimes low where my womb/bladder is (wondered if it was a water infection), sometimes higher at the edges (wondered if it was my intestines/IBS) and then moved higher to the bottom of my ribs/stomach area (but didn't feel like a tummy ache) and it was different to af pains - more like a stitch. Also felt more tired and travelling home from work was making me feel a bit unwell (using underground/trains). Temps also became triphasic. Not sleeping very well (mainly due to noisy DH breathing!)
Tested 9 dpo and 10 dpo - both negative

11 dpo - I was a bit emotional and almost cried at work. I felt better going home from work though than the other days. In the evening I felt I was having cramps more like PMS symptoms and after reading about other people getting :af: who were testing for a similar time, cried that was unfair that after so much planning from everyone that we weren't pregnant. I wondered if my :af: would be early but my temps were still up, so I figured it wouldn't be that night ay least

12 dpo - today - temps still up and had a really bad nights sleep so wasn't sure if that was why. felt a bit feverish/giddy during the night and the morning. poas (well, in a cup and dipped) and saw a very faint line after a minute - dipped another test in (after shaking the sample a bit) and that one is slightly stronger. Got my old tests out the bin and actually saw the 10 dpo one had a very light line but it wasn't there before so maybe that was an evap line.
Still getting lower abdominal pains and felt queasy in the morning. And I feel hot every now and then (with a sore head)

Still very early days so I am going to keep testing and keep my fingers crossed the lines get darker (and do actually exist!) and I stay pregnant (if I really am!)! enjoying it for the time being :)


----------



## genies girl

My early symptoms were constipation very unusual for me from about 5 days before af was due, 3 days before started to feel sick and did test and got bfp 2 days before af was due.
That was all my early symptoms not many, i was obssesed with looking out for sore boobs, they still not sore now, we are all different. x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats ladies!!!!! I am 3 days from testing and I have that cramping and pressure. I really hope this is it. Not testing early though cuz I'm a chicken, LOL! Congrats again!


----------



## crazyrae

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats ladies!!!!! I am 3 days from testing and I have that cramping and pressure. I really hope this is it. Not testing early though cuz I'm a chicken, LOL! Congrats again!

Ahh, good luck - really hope it's a :bfp:
:dust:


----------



## Beasley

went to the doctor because I was waking up 10 times a night to pee...turns out I was perfectly healthy and pregnant! 
Boobs were incredibly sore, like pre-period but worse. 
I also had a very bad pain on the left side of my uterus (what I now realize was likely when implantation was occuring). Like I was being stabbed..knocked me right over...went to bed crampy... and soon found out I was expecting!


----------



## Helly

Hi Ladies

Not sure if this has been mentioned in the thread before but my cousin was telling me that the native indians (i think) knew they were pregnant cos they wore tight choker necklaces and apparently your adams apple becomes more prominent, so they knew cos the choker was too tight, strange but true apparently. I reached for my neck soon as she said it, bet you did too! :D


----------



## Daddysgirl

hi ladies i hope you dont mind me dropping in !!!

i had my last af on 15th jan and i think i ov around 29th?

i have cycles between 28-30 days usually so should have come on fri sat r today!!(ignore my ticker lol)

i have had really sore bbs and cramping for around a week no sign of af and checked my cervix and today its gone higher and softer !! 

do u think this sound promising? im thinking of testing 2 mora but scared in case of :bfn: ???

thanks for listening xxx :dust: to all xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

So if you are BFP your cervix is high and soft, that indicates pregnancy?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Ladies! Check this out. An inside picture of your cervix on a daily basis whether BFP or not.
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/

I found it interesting!:thumbup:


----------



## grrlmom

Helly said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned in the thread before but my cousin was telling me that the native indians (i think) knew they were pregnant cos they wore tight choker necklaces and apparently your adams apple becomes more prominent, so they knew cos the choker was too tight, strange but true apparently. I reached for my neck soon as she said it, bet you did too! :D

There could be some validity in this; I was watching a news program awhile back and they were talking about professional female singers and how their voices change slightly when they have their periods... not noticeable in ordinary women, but when you're a professional singer, it's noticeable. 
Apparently hormones do _something_ to your throat or vocal chords.


----------



## Srrme

Ugh. The wait is driving my crazy - I keep telling myself I'm not pregnant, but I don't believe it. I've been having cramps very similar to AF for almost 3 days now, which is very uncommon for me. I only cramp the day of AF, and she isn't due until the 25th. I'm not testing unless I miss AF. The disappointment is lessened that way..


----------



## Srrme

mrskcbrown said:


> So if you are BFP your cervix is high and soft, that indicates pregnancy?

I'm not sure - my cervix was high and soft last cycle until the day before AF showed up. :cry:


----------



## Hann79

Helly said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned in the thread before but my cousin was telling me that the native indians (i think) knew they were pregnant cos they wore tight choker necklaces and apparently your adams apple becomes more prominent, so they knew cos the choker was too tight, strange but true apparently.  I reached for my neck soon as she said it, bet you did too! :D

Hahahaha I did!! But not an expert on my adams apple so still clueless :haha:
xxx


----------



## Hann79

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely Valentines Day!!:happydance:
Really worrying that the witch is coming as I have the backache and lower abdo cramps, but still have high soft cervix and very creamy cm:shrug: :witch: is due on 18th/19th so not going to test unless late!!
Good luck to all you ladies still waiting 

xxxx


----------



## hopeXX

just a silly question :blush: but what would it mean if your temp was high one day then went back down the next 21cd. x


----------



## crazyrae

hopeXX said:


> just a silly question :blush: but what would it mean if your temp was high one day then went back down the next 21cd. x

It's difficult to tell from just 1 high temp - have you ovulated yet? I think you can get high temps at random points, sometimes caused by disturbed nights etc. If it stays high for 3 days in a row it can be ovulation or if already had that, triphasic which is a good (but not necessarily proof of anything) sign for pregnancy. Hope that helps - the fertility friend faqs tell you lots more about random bits like this (if you use that site)


----------



## HALFON1

Hi,

I'm new to this site. AF is due today for me, here are my ttw symptons so far:
CD15-Ovualted. The best +opk I've ever had on cd 15, we bd, cd8,10,12,13,15,&16.
CD20 & 21 right hand side ovary twinges and aches, as I got out of the bath a sharp pain mad eme buckle over. Blood in my nose.
CD22&23 still having aches down there a little into the middle as well now.
CD24-Very very tired
CD25- All during the night being woken by cramps and back ache convinced af would be there in the morning.
CD26 BFN
CD27- Backache and cramps
CD28 -nothing as yet although a bit of backache. Usually I have spotting for a day or 2 b4 af arrives but nothing yet, also I have never experienced these cramps unless af has arrived, even then the cramps are different.

xx


----------



## hopeXX

crazyrae said:


> hopeXX said:
> 
> 
> just a silly question :blush: but what would it mean if your temp was high one day then went back down the next 21cd. x
> 
> It's difficult to tell from just 1 high temp - have you ovulated yet? I think you can get high temps at random points, sometimes caused by disturbed nights etc. If it stays high for 3 days in a row it can be ovulation or if already had that, triphasic which is a good (but not necessarily proof of anything) sign for pregnancy. Hope that helps - the fertility friend faqs tell you lots more about random bits like this (if you use that site)Click to expand...

thank you it could of been a night wen i was hot lol don't want to get my hopes up and then af arrives again x


----------



## crazyrae

Sounding good halfon1!! :dust: 
Keep us posted - when are you going to test again?


----------



## HALFON1

I thought I would leave it until (if) af is a few days late, although I was feeling optimistic I'm not so sure now.


----------



## HALFON1

Sill no af, back ache and cramps all gone


----------



## HALFON1

BFN- urine was nearly the color of water tho, do you think that could cause it?


----------



## crazyrae

HALFON1 said:


> BFN- urine was nearly the color of water tho, do you think that could cause it?

Yeah, needs to be strong urine to have the hcg in it early on - best trying with your first pee in the morning or wait a couple of hours without drinking (altho not that healthy!) to get it more yellow/concentrated
:dust:


----------



## HALFON1

ooh I hate this waiting lol!!!:::coffee:


----------



## hopeXX

:nope: i havn't got ant symtoms apart from dull aches an back ache really want :baby: this month


----------



## crazyrae

HALFON1 said:


> ooh I hate this waiting lol!!!:::coffee:

I know - I was saying in another post that the waiting never seems to end - even after the 2ww you have to wait and see if it's really happening and sticks - right through to waiting for the bubba to come out! Be worth it in the end :)


----------



## HALFON1

Fingers crossed for all of us. I'm literally back and forth the toilet checking for af but still nothing I'm driving myself mad!!!!! Haven't got any hpt left now, think I'll leave it until after my hospital (fertility) visit tomorrow and see if af has arrived if not maybe I'll get a clear blue or something.


----------



## HALFON1

Hopexx- where are your aches? I had right side ovary twinges for a few days starting from cd 20.


----------



## hopeXX

HALFON1 said:


> Hopexx- where are your aches? I had right side ovary twinges for a few days starting from cd 20.

yeah on my right side


----------



## HALFON1

Just took my bra off and my boobs aren't sore anymore, yesterday they were agony- normally they stop aching after af has started. Makes me think maybe its just me obsessing thats stopping af from starting?


----------



## hopeXX

fingers crossed


----------



## HALFON1

I ovualted on cd 15- do you think af should show tomorrow? My cycles are usually always 28 days or less.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Good luck ladies..I'm waiting and waiting too.


----------



## hopeXX

HALFON1 said:


> I ovualted on cd 15- do you think af should show tomorrow? My cycles are usually always 28 days or less.

might show on 29cd are you late, af normally shows 14 days after "ov" :flower:


----------



## Ververicka

Hi girls
I'm pritty new in this forum and i like this thread :thumbup:. 
My LMP was 19th Jan. So these several days are real torture for me. i dont know what to expect. I have a feeling like i'm gonna get my period tomorrow. My bbs are sore, just like before my periods. i have changes in the mood through the day - i'm sleepy and sad then after 5 min i'm feeling very happy :happydance:

i hope for :baby: Let you know in a few days


----------



## hopeXX

good luck :dust: to all


----------



## muncho

ladies im on 2ww. i had ivf thou , so i kinda know theres an embryo

today i have ahd a few twinges nothing painful. And had some creamy cm
im equivalent to 7dpo

any of you had these?


----------



## laurietate25

my symptoms were:
major heartburn
cramps
loss of appetite
really thirsty
nausea (slight)
just the gut feeling
constant headaches


----------



## ladymilly

ok so another week till testing ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :wacko: my back is bloody killing me. its so sore. i cant really remember my symptoms from the last time but i do remember sore boobs. i have had kind of sore boobs the last few days but not too sore. i hate this waiting :cry: oh and i have had heartburn loads too and im really thirsty


----------



## hopeXX

i've not got any symptoms as such, around 6dpo so a little early to tell still dull aches, light headeche and no sore bb's still, hope this an't me out...... fx


----------



## kimmcg

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum but saw this thread and it is so me aswell. Feeling very tired, sore boobs and don't fancy breakfast this morning (this could just be me hoping), due on any day but these could all be signs of that aswell.

Wish me luck

xx


----------



## hopeXX

:dust: good luck kimmcg


----------



## Loren

hi ladies loven the thread but i'm made up i hadnt seen it till nw otherwise i'd start thinking i had symptoms haha right....i got my very dark very definate BFP on the 20th of jan afta AF being 2 days late my only symptoms wer.....

1) day b4 AF due and day AF should have arrived i was so tired couldnt keep my eyes open at around 3pm to 6pm then i'd liven up.
2) coudlnt get out of bed in the morning i wanted to but my body wouldnt let me.
3) really tender boobies but just felt as if AF was coming
4) eating toast with chicken noodles and brown sauce (really enjoyable haha)
5) being nelly piss quick!!

but non of them made me test because i'm lazy and usualy have late periods so was a really big but amazing shock...29th of jan i had a natural MC :(

now i'm a TTC freak!!!haha.going from my las proper period which was 18th of december i should have OV'd on the 6th of feb and lone behold i had severe ovary pain on the 5th and 6th so we BD on the 4th, 6th, 8th and 9th.going from my MC bleed i should have OV'd yday so BD'd on the 14th and lastnight, technically going from the 6th OV these past 10days ive had 

1) shooting pain in right boob
2) shotting pains down left leg
3) pully tight twinges in my left side
4) cervix for the past few days ova a week even is wet and last week was squidgy if you no what i mean (i think i'm feeling the right thing haha)
5) runny nose :S on the odd occasion but goes away after i wipe then doesnt happen for a day or 2
6) feeling like i've wee'd or AF is here reallllly wet sorry TMI
7) little spurts of tiredness cums and goes through the day
8) getting up no questions asked at the lastest 8.45am NOT LIKE ME haha
9) soooo thirsty
10) waking up in just nickers and being totally boiling hot!!
11) cnt stand OH being near me sometimes

and today ive got

1) really really wety feelin.....sorry TMI but it even feels bubbly wen i get up and wlk :S
2) severe pain in my right ovary like next but low down to my hip
3) starving!!!!even after ive ate and wantiong chocolate and i'm more a savoury person than a sweet person.
4) felt my cervix before and i havent got a clue but this is what i felt...wet squidgy but not as squidgy as the other day and it feels sorta like a mouth together if that makes sense but its soft not like shut shut :S how does a closed cervix feel?

lastnight i got up off the couch to take out my tray and i had to stop because i was getting the most awful cramp stabn pain unda my belly button going dwn them into my bum then down my leg everytime i went to walk it would happen and it actually made me scream and yelp that loud OH sh*t himself and told me to shutup lol.hasnt happend before ever or again.only stayed for about 5 minutes if that

might be my mind but fingers crossd!!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well my Af is due today as it is my 33rd cycle day but nothing. Not testing until tomorrow. I am really proud of myself this cycle. I did not test once prior to Af and now Im even waiting a day later. I get tired of wasting so many tests a month!!!! I dont like to see the BFN's either. Wishing everyone luck!

My symptom is lower back ache and some hip pains. Im so nervous AF is coming, even though its due today and nothing! This is my first time missing in 4 months. Im usually right on.


----------



## Helly

finges crossed for your BFP, wow you're brave not testing for this long, well done!


----------



## trollydolly

mrskcbrown said:


> Well my Af is due today as it is my 33rd cycle day but nothing. Not testing until tomorrow. I am really proud of myself this cycle. I did not test once prior to Af and now Im even waiting a day later. I get tired of wasting so many tests a month!!!! I dont like to see the BFN's either. Wishing everyone luck!
> 
> My symptom is lower back ache and some hip pains. Im so nervous AF is coming, even though its due today and nothing! This is my first time missing in 4 months. Im usually right on.

oooh good luck ive got my fingers crossed for you!!!! Sounds promising and well done for waiting for so long!

I am on CD29 and tested yesterday and sunday....had a BFN and what i though was a BFP but am leaving it now until AF (due tomorrow or thurs) because i cant handle seeing the lack of a line!
hopefully the witch stays well clear for both of us!!


xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

mrskcbrown said:


> Well my Af is due today as it is my 33rd cycle day but nothing. Not testing until tomorrow. I am really proud of myself this cycle. I did not test once prior to Af and now Im even waiting a day later. I get tired of wasting so many tests a month!!!! I dont like to see the BFN's either. Wishing everyone luck!
> 
> My symptom is lower back ache and some hip pains. Im so nervous AF is coming, even though its due today and nothing! This is my first time missing in 4 months. Im usually right on.

Brave lady waiting so long without testing!!! Keep us posted!!! :flower:


----------



## ladymilly

mrskcbrown said:


> Well my Af is due today as it is my 33rd cycle day but nothing. Not testing until tomorrow. I am really proud of myself this cycle. I did not test once prior to Af and now Im even waiting a day later. I get tired of wasting so many tests a month!!!! I dont like to see the BFN's either. Wishing everyone luck!
> 
> My symptom is lower back ache and some hip pains. Im so nervous AF is coming, even though its due today and nothing! This is my first time missing in 4 months. Im usually right on.

oh hun good luck with testing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i have my fingers crossed for you :flower: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ladymilly

yesterday and about 2 days ago my cheeks were really flushed and hot :shrug: anyone else had this?


----------



## crossroads

mrskcbrown said:


> Well my Af is due today as it is my 33rd cycle day but nothing. Not testing until tomorrow. I am really proud of myself this cycle. I did not test once prior to Af and now Im even waiting a day later. I get tired of wasting so many tests a month!!!! I dont like to see the BFN's either. Wishing everyone luck!
> 
> My symptom is lower back ache and some hip pains. Im so nervous AF is coming, even though its due today and nothing! This is my first time missing in 4 months. Im usually right on.

How did the test go chick? :hugs:


----------



## Daddysgirl

OMG i just got my :bfp:.................. Im in shock !! So pleased tho 


:dust: to everyone else!!! I so hope u all get ur :bfp: very very soon xxxxx


----------



## JLO815

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hibiscus07

Daddysgirl said:


> OMG i just got my :bfp:.................. Im in shock !! So pleased tho
> 
> 
> :dust: to everyone else!!! I so hope u all get ur :bfp: very very soon xxxxx

Woohoo--congrats!!


----------



## Dannib247

congrats hun x


----------



## Jennifer8

Congratulations Daddysgirl. x


----------



## Daddysgirl

thank u all so much!! i am so shocked lol:happydance:

my symptoms were

cramping like af 
high cervix on day af due
very very slight nausea 
sore boobs

me and oh werent really trying this month as he was poorly so was just totally relaxed!! very nice surprise tho !!!

:dust: gd lk everyone i will keep my fx for you all xxxx:flower:


----------



## HopefulMom10

Hi girls! Just wondering if what I'm currently experiencing is close to what anyone else is going through... My cycles are always very regular, averaging 28 days (32 days-Sept '09). AF was supposed to rear her ugly head 5 days ago, and there's no sign that she's coming at all. I ALWAYS get sore BBs and cramps the day before O, and that usually lasts until AF comes and is in full swing. This month, I had no sign of O at all. Even all the OPKs came up negative, but I missed taking them twice a day once. We definitely did our bd'ing at all right times. I had no feeling that AF was coming like I usually do, and I still don't feel anything. The fact that my BBs aren't sore really, really confuse me; this is a FIRST!! Assuming O happened for me 1/31, but who knows...

Here are my symptoms:
- Fullness in lower abdomen
- Blue veins on BBs
- Whitish CM, stretchy today; yellow, "snotty" (sorry for TMI) 11 & 12 DPO
- Slightly raised Montgomery's Tubules on BBs
- Extreme head congestion starting early last week; had mostly faded away by now
- BBs only sore when pressed hard- almost like a deep, dull soreness
- Very irritable
- Gassy
- Decreased appetite, but ravenous when actually hungry

I miscarried 2 years ago around 4-5 weeks, and when I found out that I'd been pregnant, it blew my mind because I didn't have any symptoms at all. Granted, I've been actively TTC this time and have been paying attention to every little thing my body does for the last few months. So I'm a little nervous...

I took HPTs everyday for the last few days, and the results are negative everytime. Luckily I have an appointment scheduled with the doctor next week for my annual exam, so I expect to have a blood test then; if an HPT doesn't come back positive by then, that is. 

Just wondering if anyone else has similar symptoms and feelings.

Thanks, and baby dust, everyone!! :)


----------



## hibiscus07

Where is Mrskcbrown???
I want to know about your test!!


----------



## CountryDarlin

hey everyone, Im a newbie, but have been reading this site for the past wk & going 'I have that...and that! oh and that!'
we actually aren't tryingto get pregnant, Im actually still on the pill, but I think its failed me.:lol: But if I am, I'll be tickled pink, I love kids.:)
I'm also due for af on the 21, but have been having really strong preggo symptoms. Heres a few:
About 3 days after the end of LP, I started cramping & have on and off since.
Red spotting on the 7th, 
bbs have been tender since the 4th, 
nipples are reaallly sensitive and sore
having weird dreams
craving salty foods, & turned off of sweets(very weird for me)
Really thristy(could be the salty food)
Kind lightheaded a few times.
Sleep late, but ready for a nap by 3!

Had a veeerrrry faint blue line on the 14th, but waiting to see if af gets here before I take another one. 
Baby Dust to yall!


----------



## aragornlover8

These weird dreams are killing me. They've been non-stop all week and not baby-related at all (except for a few dreams where I had twins, ah! :p ). 
I've also been tired. Not sure if it's linked to the weird dreams and not sleeping very well.
I've had some insomnia (my husband doesn't go to bed until late, so I think i just have a hard time sleeping without him).
Slight nausea.
Cramps and fullness of my lower abdomen.
I'm 10dpo tomorrow, I took a test yesterday (early, I know) which was a BFN. These may all be AF symptoms so I have no idea what to think.


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations daddysgirl xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ladymilly

hibiscus07 said:


> Where is Mrskcbrown???
> I want to know about your test!!


me too :thumbup: i have been checking on here all day for her :haha:


----------



## CountryDarlin

ladymilly said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> Where is Mrskcbrown???
> I want to know about your test!!
> 
> 
> me too :thumbup: i have been checking on here all day for her :haha:Click to expand...

I keep clicking refresh to see if shes posted yet!


----------



## hopeXX

:happydance:well done daddysgirl


im due af tues wed ish and i still have little cramps and slight lower back pain but i don't have sore bb's i normally have them by now :nope: hope i get :bfp:





:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I tested last night about 6pm and I got a :bfn:. Today would be cycle 1 of my 34 day cycle and I missed my AF. In the 4 months since going to a RE and being put on metformin for lack of menstruals, I have not missed. I have been between 32-34 days to the "tee". So maybe testing the day before was not a good idea???:shrug: I know I ovulated because I get O pains every month. I guess if it doesnt show by friday, I will retest.:shrug:

Even though everyone says, every pregnancy is different, I feel like if I dont get the nausea, sore bb's, bleeding gums and etc, that Im not BFP???:nope: I only have some cramping and pressure, and lots of creamy cm.

Anyone get BFP after missing AF, like a few days later?:cry:


----------



## CountryDarlin

You sound like me hopexx...I havent hardly stopped cramping since 3 days after LP! And my back has been achy for a few days...Not having sore bbs isnt necessarily a bad sign, so dont give up!
Babby Dust to you:wohoo:


----------



## emmys_james

from 5 to 10dpo

bloated 
dull cramps 
gassy 
backache 
visiable veins - boobs 
increased thirst 
headache
Runny/stuffy nose and sore throat ( heard thats a sign ) lol
strange metalic taste 
fatigue/exhaustion even 
frequent urination 
increased cm - ( usual i get before af )
decreased appetite ( maybe cos if this bad cold ) :(
nausea - again the cold. lol

i think i'm out this month tbf i just feel like every month, 
meh
:cry::cry:
surppose i'm not out til the witch shows her ugly mug. 
meh lol


----------



## hopeXX

don't give up alot of symptoms there:dust:


----------



## emmys_james

hopeXX said:


> don't give up alot of symptoms there:dust:

hehe i'm trying not to although, my boobs are not being very helpful, they feel like they do every month lololo tmi


----------



## hopeXX

aww fx for you. when are you testing if af don't show


----------



## emmys_james

hopeXX said:


> aww fx for you. when are you testing if af don't show

maybe like 2 days after. xD gonna test on sunday. xD how about you?


----------



## hopeXX

yeah a couple days after, af due tues-wed next wk still got a wait to go lol


----------



## willbamom1day

Bump


----------



## Fortytwo25

Day of Ov -1DPO Nausea
2DPO-8DPO Nothing
9DPO Shooting pain in left bb
10DPO-Vivid dreams I was actually scared to go back to sleep :blush: when I jumped out of my sleep I couldn't see my eyes were so blurry I thought I was having a migraine aura
2DPO-10DPO Gassy 
11DPO(Today) Nothing but bleeding gums(had them from 2DPO)

I'm not testing until AF doesn't show


----------



## mrskcbrown

Fortytwo25 said:


> Day of Ov -1DPO Nausea
> 2DPO-8DPO Nothing
> 9DPO Shooting pain in left bb
> 10DPO-Vivid dreams I was actually scared to go back to sleep :blush: when I jumped out of my sleep I couldn't see my eyes were so blurry I thought I was having a migraine aura
> 2DPO-10DPO Gassy
> 11DPO(Today) Nothing but bleeding gums(had them from 2DPO)
> 
> I'm not testing until AF doesn't show

I hope this is it for you!:thumbup:


----------



## christina85

Ive been reading that if your cervix is high then you may be pregnant. Is that true? Im due for af on saturday, feb 20th and my cervix has been high, wet and i cant feel if its open or closed bc its so high up(tmi). Can this finally be the month? Any help would be appreciated. This is our 6th month trying. i got 3 beautiful children, but praying for one more baby bot. Baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## Mistycat

christina85 said:


> Ive been reading that if your cervix is high then you may be pregnant. Is that true? Im due for af on saturday, feb 20th and my cervix has been high, wet and i cant feel if its open or closed bc its so high up(tmi). Can this finally be the month? Any help would be appreciated. This is our 6th month trying. i got 3 beautiful children, but praying for one more baby bot. Baby dust to all!!!!!

Christina, I wondered this too and having googled it, pretty much all the websites say that the cervix position is not an indicator of pregnancy. They said the position can change daily thats why its not reliable. 

However, if thats not the norm for you then it sounds good! Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## bbdreams

Anyone feel like there breast were on fire? Mine feel really hot and SORE!


----------



## hopeXX

i still feel nothing with mine :nope:


----------



## bbdreams

That doesn't mean anything Hope.
I still feel like I am going to hear from the witch anytime now.


----------



## hopeXX

how long is your cycle, im due for af tues wed time. don't like this waiting


----------



## mrskcbrown

hopeXX said:


> i still feel nothing with mine :nope:

Dont worry I dont feel anything either and I didnt feel anything with my DD until I was well into my pregnancy maybe 8 weeks or so. You are still in the running! Me too:happydance: Im having dizzy spells now and I have ate, going to try to eat something else.:nope:


----------



## hopeXX

aww mrskcbrown good luck to you, yeah don't give up i've read that alot of ladys have got a few bfn before the bfn fx for you:kiss:


----------



## bbdreams

Since I went off BC my cycles have been crazy...sometimes 28 days, sometimes 23, sometimes 26...once it was 35 days, so Idk. I could just be having a long cycle. :( This is my first cycle using clomid so I don't know if that might make my cycle longer, but I have had bouts of nausea (but don't last long), bloating, abdominal cramping (mild), and increased cm, and VERY sore bbs...so now I am playing the waiting game. Baby dust to both of us!


----------



## hopeXX

i came of the pill an this is my 5th cycle and i think i've only "ov" properly for the last few im only going by the increase of ewcm, my af's havn't been exactly like the cycle before either. sorry can i ask what clomid is?:dust:


----------



## bbdreams

Yeah, Clomid is a medication that stimulates your ovaries to ovulate and can produce more ripened eggs released. The doctor seemed to think that this would help regulate me. Before the Clomid I was bleeding between every period. I think thats what clomid does anyway.


----------



## Fortytwo25

mrskcbrown said:


> Fortytwo25 said:
> 
> 
> Day of Ov -1DPO Nausea
> 2DPO-8DPO Nothing
> 9DPO Shooting pain in left bb
> 10DPO-Vivid dreams I was actually scared to go back to sleep :blush: when I jumped out of my sleep I couldn't see my eyes were so blurry I thought I was having a migraine aura
> 2DPO-10DPO Gassy
> 11DPO(Today) Nothing but bleeding gums(had them from 2DPO)
> 
> I'm not testing until AF doesn't show
> 
> I hope this is it for you!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## MrsMay

Im only 5 dpo but i have a couple "symptoms".

1. Im exhausted. literally.
2. I had a break out of canker sores (normally an allergic reaction, but this time, nothing caused them)
3. My boobs are sore, the area around my nipples is swollen(ish) and i have several veins running through my boobs and over my nipples that weren't there before (at least not visable)
4. i am SO thirsty, my mouth tastes funky..almost dryish, even when its not dry.
5. my husband thinks ive been "gassy" lately...LOL


I hope this is our month...I hope all these "symptoms" arn't for nothing!


----------



## willbamom1day

bump


----------



## mrskcbrown

bbdreams said:


> Yeah, Clomid is a medication that stimulates your ovaries to ovulate and can produce more ripened eggs released. The doctor seemed to think that this would help regulate me. Before the Clomid I was bleeding between every period. I think thats what clomid does anyway.

I have taken clomid on and off for about 2 yrs and no BFP as of yet, but it can also make you ovulate sooner than when you expect to ovulate so you have to be careful. You can O anywhere between 5-10 days after your last pill. This is one reason I decided NOT to take it this month. I also have PCOS and I take metformin in conjunction with clomid, but this month I wanted to see what metformin could do alone. I ended up Oing on my normal day instead of a few days sooner. Just an FYI, if you take clomid you almost need to BD every other day from about 3-4 days after you take that last pill, so that you dont miss that window! GL ladies!:hugs:


----------



## AndysGirl09

My symptoms where
2DPO Sore breast until now and they've increased size/tenderness
4DPO Cramping until now but not as much its been light cramping
I am now 8DPO
have some nausea 
certain smells make me wanna heave.


----------



## CountryDarlin

So af is due to get here on sunday, but I'm still have symptoms from the past 2 days...

Im usually pretty laid back but kinda snapped at DH
for sucking air thru his teeth, annoying me:blush:
bb's & nips still sensitive(their never like this before af, not this bad)
Still slight cramps on and off
Ate a big dinner last night and still hungry after!
Drinking water like crazy
Weird dreams again for the last few night
My hips feel a little uncomfortable, but could just be my back probelms causing it.
Noticed my right ovary area/around uterus was kind of tender after :sex: last night..and right now now its still a little ehh

Trying to wait to test til sunday at least, because I only have one ClearBlue left:wacko: 
I'll let yall know what happens!:flower:


----------



## Loren

past 2 days, should be 12DPO and 13DPO today i had a dull ache lastnite from hip to hip that went then a feeling of diarreah set in for a few second-minute then went :S keep getting a runny nose, wet feeling, cnt reach cervix, tired, a wierd twingey feeling right in the middle of my uterus this has hapend twice yesterday 12dpo morning as i turned ova and last nite in the car uno like a flutter :S is all i can explain it to be like really.keep getting ovary pain running from each hip but mor on the right one, stood up lastnite and had to stay in a bent ova postion as the pain ws stabby for like 5 seconds, i'm snappy and itchy nipples more on the right nipple and shooting pains running from my right arm pit to my nipple and a really itchy boob on the left one like unda neath the nipple actually on the boob :S o god nos whats going on with me lol tested this morning and :bfn: :( xxxx ino its only bin 3 weeks from MC so its no doubly far to early goin to try and hold out till next friday haha as if thats going to happen!!!lol xxx


----------



## hopeXX

hello all, well dull cramps have got a bit stronger. i also have a little sharp pain on and off above my belly button below the meeting of my ribs and i checked my cm and its like watery and inside (tmi sorry) is wet. not sure if these are signs or not


----------



## stargirl69

I used to get quite down each month when I read all the symptoms people were having and I never had any. Just the same creamy cm each month and sore boobs but for more that just indicated I had ovulated as they started pretty much straight after ovulation all way up to af. This cycle was no different. I even posted yesterday saying I was sad as af due and no symptoms.

I tested yesterday at 10dpo and got very faint bfp. 
I had NO implantation bleeding.
No cramping out of ordinary.
Not feeling sick.
No metalic taste.
No increased sense of smell.
No frequent urination.
No tiredness.
No increased cm.
No excessive hunger or thirst.
No veins on boobs.
No darkening around nipples.
No triphasic chart on fertility friend.
No excessive gas.
No tugging or fluttering in tummy.
NOTHING! 

I hope this gives some hope to those who look at this and think 'I must be out as I have no symptoms'. I monitor my body very closely each cycle and this has been no different to any other 2ww except I got a bfp.


----------



## mrskcbrown

stargirl69 said:


> I used to get quite down each month when I read all the symptoms people were having and I never had any. Just the same creamy cm each month and sore boobs but for more that just indicated I had ovulated as they started pretty much straight after ovulation all way up to af. This cycle was no different. I even posted yesterday saying I was sad as af due and no symptoms.
> 
> I tested yesterday at 10dpo and got very faint bfp.
> I had NO implantation bleeding.
> No cramping out of ordinary.
> Not feeling sick.
> No metalic taste.
> No increased sense of smell.
> No frequent urination.
> No tiredness.
> No increased cm.
> No excessive hunger or thirst.
> No veins on boobs.
> No darkening around nipples.
> No triphasic chart on fertility friend.
> No excessive gas.
> No tugging or fluttering in tummy.
> NOTHING!
> 
> I hope this gives some hope to those who look at this and think 'I must be out as I have no symptoms'. I monitor my body very closely each cycle and this has been no different to any other 2ww except I got a bfp.

Thats great! Congrats!:happydance: How long are your cycles? I am 2 days late and testing in the morning but Im a 32-34 day cycle girl. Congrats again!:happydance:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies,

I'm a newbie here! Firstly I just wanted to say good luck to all - I hope you all get your BFP's this month. Especially you MrsKBrown. You have been waiting so long and I know exactly how that feels.

Me and Dh have been TTC for 15 long months. I have irregular cycles (anywhere between 37 and 56 days) and he has a low sperm count.

Really hoping this month might be the month. I'm 9DPO and having some symptoms I don't usually get. 

The main ones are a nasty cold, exhaustion, an upset stomach and sorry if TMI but I had a bit of thrush, which I found really odd because I have never had that in my life.

Babydust ladies :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Got my bfp yesterday..just wanted to include what I did take note of. All I can say is what a lot of women seem to also be saying!!! If you don't feel much, don't lose hope! I could've sworn I wasn't pregnant. I still don't feel it.

Ovulation - spotting after BD. cramps and diarrhea.
1 DPO - temp spike. Woke with sore throat and stuffy nose. Rash-type breakout on face..grr!
2 DPO - temp still rising. Very sore throat/nose. Slight brown spotting. CM changed to creamy. Slight cramps and increased appetite (normal for me after O)
3 DPO - Very scant cm..sticky. Cramps/headache.
4 DPO - Throat still slightly sore..nose slightly stuffy. Dull cramping, so light that I think I'm imagining it. Major headache. Feeling negative about this cycle..
5 DPO - Yellow-tinged creamy cm..still not a lot like everyone mentions though. Had a dream about cheese fries and HAVE to make them. Starting to have jaw pain/tooth pain on one side. ??? A bit gassy. Breasts just starting to feel a little sore..which is normal for me, only it's a tiny bit early for this.
6 DPO - Still gassy..hungry. Annoyed and feeling like this isn't gonna be our month again. Sigh.
7 DPO - Temp dip today. Cold seems to be coming back..feel stuffy and can hear it in my voice. Kinda tired..very hungry. Increased sex drive and sore ish boobs still. Nothing out of ordinary though.
8 DPO - Temp stayed the same..kinda low ish. Disappointed cuz I want it to be a ID! Left boob is really sore...the bumps in the road killed me. Im a little excited! No food tastes good. Headache and toothache are killing me. Refuse to take anything for it though, just in case! Constipated. Are my nipples larger? Hmm. Now I'm really grasping.
9 DPO - Temp went back up a little...didn't sleep well cuz the toothache. Had a bad stomachache like with diarrhea but was constipated. Big cramps :( Left boob still very sore under armpit. Felt a little nauseated this morning before I ate something. Am I imagining it?? Spotting after BD tonight. Never happened before..other than the once at ovulation.
10 DPO - BAD toothache/headache. Both boobs a bit sore, not crazy but enough to tell.
11 DPO - Scant cm..some creamy. Boobs not as sore. Definitely am not pregnant. 
12 DPO - Temp drop. Feeling pissed off at the world. Hate everyone and everything GRR GRR. Am I peeing more? Tooth pain is gone. Bought a couple tests, just because I'm an addict and couldn't wait any longer. Took one in the evening.. BFP??!! OMG. Faint but there..hyperventilation and tears.
13 DPO - FMU - another BFP! Woke DH up at 8 am to take me to do a blood test. Few hrs later, confirmed. HcG 146!

Good luck to all of you. xo


----------



## stargirl69

mrskcbrown said:


> stargirl69 said:
> 
> 
> I used to get quite down each month when I read all the symptoms people were having and I never had any. Just the same creamy cm each month and sore boobs but for more that just indicated I had ovulated as they started pretty much straight after ovulation all way up to af. This cycle was no different. I even posted yesterday saying I was sad as af due and no symptoms.
> 
> I tested yesterday at 10dpo and got very faint bfp.
> I had NO implantation bleeding.
> No cramping out of ordinary.
> Not feeling sick.
> No metalic taste.
> No increased sense of smell.
> No frequent urination.
> No tiredness.
> No increased cm.
> No excessive hunger or thirst.
> No veins on boobs.
> No darkening around nipples.
> No triphasic chart on fertility friend.
> No excessive gas.
> No tugging or fluttering in tummy.
> NOTHING!
> 
> I hope this gives some hope to those who look at this and think 'I must be out as I have no symptoms'. I monitor my body very closely each cycle and this has been no different to any other 2ww except I got a bfp.
> 
> Thats great! Congrats!:happydance: How long are your cycles? I am 2 days late and testing in the morning but Im a 32-34 day cycle girl. Congrats again!:happydance:Click to expand...


I have a long cycle and short luteal phase. I ovulated cd22 this cycle and got my bfp 10 dpo. I normally have an 11 day luteal phase so af would be expected tomorrow.


----------



## ladymilly

congratulations ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

my boobs are sore today. i hate this waiting. taking a test on monday morning. had a few cramps today too and thought AF was coming :cry: nothing yet though.


----------



## bbdreams

mrskcbrown said:


> I have taken clomid on and off for about 2 yrs and no BFP as of yet, but it can also make you ovulate sooner than when you expect to ovulate so you have to be careful. You can O anywhere between 5-10 days after your last pill. This is one reason I decided NOT to take it this month. I also have PCOS and I take metformin in conjunction with clomid, but this month I wanted to see what metformin could do alone. I ended up Oing on my normal day instead of a few days sooner. Just an FYI, if you take clomid you almost need to BD every other day from about 3-4 days after you take that last pill, so that you dont miss that window! GL ladies!:hugs:

Thanks mrskcbrown. I think I am going to call my doc. monday because after taking the clomid...I didn't get an OPK+ until Cd17 and that lasted until CD23..it didn't surprise me that I ovulated so late, but it did surprise me that the opk was positive for so many days...I just wonder if I am doing the right thing by taking it...or if I should keep trying without it. My doc. just seemed quick to put me on it.


----------



## Loren

felt my cervix earlier an i cn feel like a lip sort of thing its nt open its like against me wall :S and its wet cn any1 tell me wat that means?am nota cervix feeling person lol so havent gota clue lol help would b nice!!!xxx


----------



## Loren

wait just felt it nw and its gon up really wet soft and wen i try my best to feel up its tightishy feeling :S xx


----------



## bbdreams

Loren said:


> wait just felt it nw and its gon up really wet and wen i try my best to feel up its tightishy feeling :S xx

According to my online research cervical position is so different for every woman that it really isn't a good indicator, but when you are fertile it is high open, and soft and when you aren't it is low and more firm.... hope this helps.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I feel my cervix but I dont know what the heck Im feeling for. It feels the same to me everytime, this time a bit softer but its very hard for me to reach. Sometimes it doesnt seem as though its so hard to reach. Im not a charter so I dont think Id ever know what to look for, LOL. GL ladies. Im testing in the morning as I will be 3 days late!


----------



## Loren

thank uuu bbdreams yep it has helped!!!i thort i wudnt really get advice really onit with all women being diff :) bt thank u......i havent got a clue either mrskcbrown haha i just get examining and i dnt no what am lukn 4 haha i found a lip feeling thing today but nw its gon its gon bk up!!!!its done that for the 3days at 1st wednesday....high open soft wet and lumpy bumpy......yesterday...high soft wet and open...earlier today.....could feel a lip thing like an opening but it wernt open andit was soft low and wet and now its high wet closed and soft...i havent got a clue what the hell its doin haha oooooo so exciting!!!!!i'm testing tomorow to :) good luck!!!!lots and lots of baby dusttttttttttt :dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Srrme

Goodness, my BB's are so sore today! I can barely touch the sides of them. :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Srrme said:


> Goodness, my BB's are so sore today! I can barely touch the sides of them. :cry:

Thats a great sign!:happydance:

My bb's were sore every other month, but this month that I am late, nothing. Just a few twinges in my tummy with cramping, some dizziness, tiredness, lots of CM. 

I hope this is it for you!:happydance:


----------



## ladymilly

good luck testing mrskcbrown :flower: keep us posted :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sounding good for both of you! GL ladies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well for me, I tested this morning and BFN again. I dont know what to do! I will call DR on monday to get the meds to get cycle started. I am so sad. Extremely. I dont know how much longer of this, that I can do???? I want to tell DH but he isnt as sensitve to it as I am even though he wants a BFP. I guess we will have to do IUI, now to save up for this!!

I may have to delete my profile just to regain my life.


----------



## CountryDarlin

I'm due for af tomorrow, but so far I'm still having the same symptoms, although the sore bbs have let up a bit. My hips are kind of uncomfortable, and I just ate a 1/2 bowl of wheaties and milk thats not setting to well...

A quick rundown of my symptoms this month:
Cramps since 4 days after LP
Really tender bbs
Nips were really sore like DH had tweaked too hard lol but he couldnt touch them
Ready for a nap by 3-4 even though I slept late!
Weird dreams for the past 2 weeks.
Craving salty foods, even though I have a huge sweettooth Im turned off by them now:shrug:
Drinking water like crazy
Feeling slightly lightheaded sometimes
Runny nose for a few days this wk
A little more impatient and emotional, esp getting annoyed by hubby for stuff thats never bothered me much:shy:


Trying to wait til tomorrow to test w CB, even though I tested on Vday and Got a verrry faint blue line. :happydance:I'll let yall know what comes up!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

MrsKC..I'm so sorry that you're having such a hard time :( You never know though..lots of women have gotten BFN's even after their period is late..You're not out till she shows!!!!

GL country, lets us know how it goes. :D


----------



## MrsJA

I'm sorry to hear that too MrsKC. 

Have you done an IUI before? My DH has a low sperm count too, so I think that might be on the cards for us as well.

Totally undertstand how you must feel getting another BFN, it really is the worst.

I hope your luck improves from here, and yes you never know - maybe the witch won't show up this cycle..:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

MrsJA said:


> I'm sorry to hear that too MrsKC.
> 
> Have you done an IUI before? My DH has a low sperm count too, so I think that might be on the cards for us as well.
> 
> Totally undertstand how you must feel getting another BFN, it really is the worst.
> 
> I hope your luck improves from here, and yes you never know - maybe the witch won't show up this cycle..:hugs:

Yes I hope she stays away and I get a late BFP. No I have never done IUI but I have talked with my RE and she suggested it but we wanted to give it a YR on our own and we are a YR of marriage in June. Thanks for the support!:hugs:


----------



## Fortytwo25

Day of Ov -1DPO Nausea
2DPO-8DPO Nothing
9DPO Shooting pain in left bb
10DPO-Vivid dreams I was actually scared to go back to sleep :blush: when I jumped out of my sleep I couldn't see my eyes were so blurry I thought I was having a migraine aura
2DPO-10DPO Gassy
11DPO Nothing but bleeding gums(had them from 2DPO)
13DPO(today) Increased Saliva and slight cramping

I'm thinking AF will come overnight.


----------



## BabyN2010

I'm only 11dpo and I thought I would add my symptoms and see if I have a chance this month! I'm starting to feel pretty doubtful.

Bloated
Gas
Skin breakout, especially on my jaw area
Irritable -:wacko:
Creamy CM/ lotion like
Boobs have been a bit tender, have been more so since yesterday - Also seem a bit fuller but that could be my imagination.
Queezy/ nauseous- on and off but more so after I eat
Yesterday - 10dpo- i had a shooting pain across my lower abdomen and then a stabbing like sensation in one area.
3dpo i had leg pain - I don't even know if that's relevant.
Period like pain - a dull pulling feeling since ov.
Lastly - have been a bit more regular - usually i am constipated so this is a bit odd! :haha:

I am hoping I am pregnant and I am a serious POAS addict, so far I have had BFN's including this morning. I did so some CB tests very early on and noticed very faint lines running through, but from what i have read its most likely to be EVAP. So I hope I still have a shot! :af: should be due on the 25th but I am irregular so here's hoping!!

What do you think? Any advice would be greatly appreciated! :flower:


----------



## hopeXX

af due in a couple of days, temp still up fx its:bfp: 



:dust:


----------



## Marrissa_E

stargirl69 said:


> I used to get quite down each month when I read all the symptoms people were having and I never had any. Just the same creamy cm each month and sore boobs but for more that just indicated I had ovulated as they started pretty much straight after ovulation all way up to af. This cycle was no different. I even posted yesterday saying I was sad as af due and no symptoms.
> 
> I tested yesterday at 10dpo and got very faint bfp.
> I had NO implantation bleeding.
> No cramping out of ordinary.
> Not feeling sick.
> No metalic taste.
> No increased sense of smell.
> No frequent urination.
> No tiredness.
> No increased cm.
> No excessive hunger or thirst.
> No veins on boobs.
> No darkening around nipples.
> No triphasic chart on fertility friend.
> No excessive gas.
> No tugging or fluttering in tummy.
> NOTHING!
> 
> I hope this gives some hope to those who look at this and think 'I must be out as I have no symptoms'. I monitor my body very closely each cycle and this has been no different to any other 2ww except I got a bfp.


I'm just like stargirl! Lack of symptoms both times i fell pregnant. This current pregnancy, all I had from bfp till now is a runny nose. In fact I had more symptoms when i'm not pregnant! So ladies, no symptoms doesn't mean u're out of the game, not until AF shows her ugly face.


----------



## pink_bow

Again, Im just comin to say thank you for this thread lol.
I haven't had AF since the coming off the pill in december so this month we are just doing "it" and seeing what happens. I'll start charting ect if AF comes along.
Its nice to read tho what symptoms to expect or not to expect in some cases. 
Thanks!


----------



## CountryDarlin

So I dreamed last night that I took a test and it said 'yes', even though I have a 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' test, and that woke me up. I just took it about 3 min ago but I'm afraid to go check!:wacko:


----------



## pink_bow

go check!! let us know what it says asap! xxx


----------



## hopeXX

go check lol, fx x


----------



## CountryDarlin

annd....'not pregnant'
How??? Ive had a ton of symptoms going on! Cramps since LP, Sore boobs all month, Tired, Faintness etc.& I just feel different.. Even though we werent trying, Im still kinda dissapointed:( It is only the day of af due, so I guess digi may not pick it up yet..
I already have a dr apmt tomorrow, but If I am I want to find out first, so I may drop by a store for a frer...Ive come to the conclusion that I prefer line test:thumbup:


----------



## hopeXX

aww fx hope af don't show good luck at dr's


----------



## CountryDarlin

Thanks Hope.:)


----------



## MrsJA

Good luck at the doctor's country.

No luck for me ladies.. :witch: got me today.

I was trying to kid myself last night that it might be IB, but think it's time to accept it.

Sigh.... next month eh?
:dust::dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

MrsJA: sorry that the with came!!! Yes you do have next month but I hate hearing that myself.

Country: I have never used the pregnant and not pregnant test but I think I will only use those after I have confirmed it with a line test. Those words are devastating, if you are not bfp!!! I hope you get your BFP!

As for me, I am 4 days late and I have not retested. I will call DR tomorrow for her advice. I feel like I am but I could just be imagining stuff, who knows.


----------



## CountryDarlin

oh well...I held it in for 4 hrs and tested w a frer and got nada. Maybe it wasnt strong enough:shrug: Still no sign of af, so guess I'll have to wait til tomorrow for the dr. My bbs are still sore, esp the left one, & still having slight cramps. I'll update tomorrow.:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

CountryDarlin said:


> oh well...I held it in for 4 hrs and tested w a frer and got nada. Maybe it wasnt strong enough:shrug: Still no sign of af, so guess I'll have to wait til tomorrow for the dr. My bbs are still sore, esp the left one, & still having slight cramps. I'll update tomorrow.:flower:

What state are you in, in the good ole south? I live in Mississippi!


----------



## CountryDarlin

I live in VA, about an hr from the NC line:)


----------



## Baby Gaga

i tested on thursday and got a BFP, it was very unexpected and i was really only testing to rule it out, i didnt think i was pregnant as af is never regular, but looking back now a lot of the signs where there - 

extreme tiredness - i was in bed by 9 one night which is not like me
Af cramps for about a week
sore BBs - like shooting and tingling pains
im always hungry
lotiony discharge - i though it was Af
last weeknd me and OH went out i only had hav my drink and was ill
and iv gone right off my favourite thing coffe!!!


----------



## Fortytwo25

Congrats


----------



## mrskcbrown

Baby Gaga said:


> i tested on thursday and got a BFP, it was very unexpected and i was really only testing to rule it out, i didnt think i was pregnant as af is never regular, but looking back now a lot of the signs where there -
> 
> extreme tiredness - i was in bed by 9 one night which is not like me
> Af cramps for about a week
> sore BBs - like shooting and tingling pains
> im always hungry
> lotiony discharge - i though it was Af
> last weeknd me and OH went out i only had hav my drink and was ill
> and iv gone right off my favourite thing coffe!!!

Congrats! How many DPO were you? Seems like my symptoms!!! Were you late for AF???:hugs:


----------



## Hann79

Hi Ladies

I got my BFP this morning afte thinking it was anovulatory cycle.
Had a few symptoms

Mine were from 3dpo til now 18dpo. High cervix and soft
Creamy lotion cm and loads of it:haha:, very tired and get hungry and hour after a big meal, also I'm vegetarian and was very close to eating meat but still dont think i could do it.

I got my BFP 18dpo after - at 14dpo:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Baby dust ladies!!!

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ladies, can anyone shed some light on this...

I am 8dpo and ive just had this weird sharp pins and needles feeling along where my caesarean scar is? Not had that before!


----------



## Hann79

Helly said:


> Ladies, can anyone shed some light on this...
> 
> I am 8dpo and ive just had this weird sharp pins and needles feeling along where my caesarean scar is? Not had that before!

Hi Hunni,

I got that at implantation and just got my BFP this morning!! good luck xxx


----------



## Helly

Wow, thanks Hann, I had a huge temp dip this morning too! Im not getting my hopes up, Im not im not lol.


----------



## Hann79

Helly said:


> Wow, thanks Hann, I had a huge temp dip this morning too! Im not getting my hopes up, Im not im not lol.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Sending sticky baby dust you're way!! Didn't bother temps this month as i have had a cold for like...ever:haha: and have a nice temperature with it!!
xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hann79 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my BFP this morning afte thinking it was anovulatory cycle.
> Had a few symptoms
> 
> Mine were from 3dpo til now 18dpo. High cervix and soft
> Creamy lotion cm and loads of it:haha:, very tired and get hungry and hour after a big meal, also I'm vegetarian and was very close to eating meat but still dont think i could do it.
> 
> I got my BFP 18dpo after - at 14dpo:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!!
> 
> xxx

Wow this is great and sounds like my symptoms too. SO no sore bb's? Tummy twinges, lower back pain???

I am about 18dpo today, and 5 days late.:nope: I took a test saturday at 13/14 dpo and negative, then i took one 16 dpo and negative. Im too afraid to take another one:nope:

Congrats to you!


----------



## CountryDarlin

So I had my appointment at the health dept this morning, which is where I go for my bc. They did a hpt, which came up negative. I told her about all of my symptoms, my period was due yesterday, and so far, no sign of it, and I usually have something by now. She said she didnt see a need for an exam & said it must be hormones, so they switched me from ortho to orval. Ive been on ortho for 9 months, &have never had cramps all month or breakthru bleeding, even before being on the pill! Has anyone ever had a negative hpt on their af due date and then got a positive??


----------



## mrskcbrown

CountryDarlin said:


> So I had my appointment at the health dept this morning, which is where I go for my bc. They did a hpt, which came up negative. I told her about all of my symptoms, my period was due yesterday, and so far, no sign of it, and I usually have something by now. She said she didnt see a need for an exam & said it must be hormones, so they switched me from ortho to orval. Ive been on ortho for 9 months, &have never had cramps all month or breakthru bleeding, even before being on the pill! Has anyone ever had a negative hpt on their af due date and then got a positive??

Hi, I asked the same question so check out this thread. Lots of women have gotten their BFP's very late!https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/278551-bfn-then-bfp.html

Its very inspiring. Im sorry the DR wouldnt do bloods but Im a week late and my DR wont do anything until Im another week late:shrug:.

GL to you!:hugs:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Thanks Mrskcbrown:) And GL to you too! Maybe we both get a :bfp: at the same time.:flower:
the Health dept nurse said to start the new bc orval instead of ortho, and take a test in 2 wks. Im not happy w the brush off type care there, so I'm searching for a ob/gyn that my insurance will cover. Even though we weren't trying for a baby, I'm a little disapointed if Im not:(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

CountryDarlin said:


> Thanks Mrskcbrown:) And GL to you too! Maybe we both get a :bfp: at the same time.:flower:
> the Health dept nurse said to start the new bc orval instead of ortho, and take a test in 2 wks. Im not happy w the brush off type care there, so I'm searching for a ob/gyn that my insurance will cover. Even though we weren't trying for a baby, I'm a little disapointed if Im not:(

So you're taking bc now? Sorry if I read it wrong or if I'm confused lol.


----------



## CountryDarlin

sorry Peace, I reread it an it was a bit confusing Yes, I'm on the pill. I'm currently on the placbo week of pills, which is when my period should be here, and I've never been this late w it. I've been taking bc for 9 months, and have never had these problems. My mom had 10 kids, so I'm sure I'm just as fertile


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh ok, I see!

Well GL then :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Oooh ok, I see!

Well GL then :D


----------



## Kellycool

To the ladies with no AF but BFN's, not one but two of my friends (And my mom, with my sister and I) did not get BFP's for a long time into their pregs!!! One friend only got a positive after 9 weeks!!! And another still didn't have a BFP at 14weeks but obviously new she was preggers and only blood tests confirmed.. So all is not lost till the witch shows  AF due for me on Friday and getting really nervous this month for BFP... Got a few symptoms but trying not to get ahead of myself. This is our second month TTC, we have a 16 month old conceived on honeymoon so you would think I would know for sure if I was preg or not but there is always that doubt. I do have a good feeling though eeeekkkkkk


----------



## Hann79

mrskcbrown said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my BFP this morning afte thinking it was anovulatory cycle.
> Had a few symptoms
> 
> Mine were from 3dpo til now 18dpo. High cervix and soft
> Creamy lotion cm and loads of it:haha:, very tired and get hungry and hour after a big meal, also I'm vegetarian and was very close to eating meat but still dont think i could do it.
> 
> I got my BFP 18dpo after - at 14dpo:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is great and sounds like my symptoms too. SO no sore bb's? Tummy twinges, lower back pain???
> 
> I am about 18dpo today, and 5 days late.:nope: I took a test saturday at 13/14 dpo and negative, then i took one 16 dpo and negative. Im too afraid to take another one:nope:
> 
> Congrats to you!Click to expand...

Keep trying sweetie, I totally gave up hope and tested to prove I wasn't. Still not many symptoms, except 1 hours sleep last night I was too hot and uncomfortable!! Have you tried testing with a 10miu test?? :hugs::hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## ladymilly

my bbs are still sore and still no AF :shrug: anyone get a very definite BFN on one day and the next day get a BFP?? lol i thought AF would show as I have been cramping but nothing :shrug: so not giving up this month just yet :thumbup:


----------



## Baby Gaga

mrskcbrown said:


> Baby Gaga said:
> 
> 
> i tested on thursday and got a BFP, it was very unexpected and i was really only testing to rule it out, i didnt think i was pregnant as af is never regular, but looking back now a lot of the signs where there -
> 
> extreme tiredness - i was in bed by 9 one night which is not like me
> Af cramps for about a week
> sore BBs - like shooting and tingling pains
> im always hungry
> lotiony discharge - i though it was Af
> last weeknd me and OH went out i only had hav my drink and was ill
> and iv gone right off my favourite thing coffe!!!
> 
> Congrats! How many DPO were you? Seems like my symptoms!!! Were you late for AF???:hugs:Click to expand...


Not sure how many DPO i was, me and OH stopped TTC last year and i was on the BC, AFs have been really irregular the last few months, in january my AF was on the 14th so i was expecting it around that time this month xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

ladymilly said:


> my bbs are still sore and still no AF :shrug: anyone get a very definite BFN on one day and the next day get a BFP?? lol i thought AF would show as I have been cramping but nothing :shrug: so not giving up this month just yet :thumbup:

I personally haven't, but have read that many many women would get a BFN then a BFP the next day or in the next couple of days. I tested positive at 12 dpo and was completely shocked. But TONS of ladies get late BFPs, so you're not out!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hann79 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my BFP this morning afte thinking it was anovulatory cycle.
> Had a few symptoms
> 
> Mine were from 3dpo til now 18dpo. High cervix and soft
> Creamy lotion cm and loads of it:haha:, very tired and get hungry and hour after a big meal, also I'm vegetarian and was very close to eating meat but still dont think i could do it.
> 
> I got my BFP 18dpo after - at 14dpo:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Baby dust ladies!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is great and sounds like my symptoms too. SO no sore bb's? Tummy twinges, lower back pain???
> 
> I am about 18dpo today, and 5 days late.:nope: I took a test saturday at 13/14 dpo and negative, then i took one 16 dpo and negative. Im too afraid to take another one:nope:
> 
> Congrats to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Keep trying sweetie, I totally gave up hope and tested to prove I wasn't. Still not many symptoms, except 1 hours sleep last night I was too hot and uncomfortable!! Have you tried testing with a 10miu test?? :hugs::hugs:
> xxxxxClick to expand...

@Hann and Baby Gaga: Im still holding onto a lil bit of hope. Thanks for your responses. Congrats on your BFP's and maybe I will be joining you all soon!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

bump


----------



## Loren

got really creamy gooey snot like CM i didnt no but for the first time its actually going onto the tissue wen i wipe :S mightnt mean anything but fingers crossed lol xxx


----------



## CountryDarlin

Well AF showed up w a vengeance on monday night, so I guess no :bfp:.I guess it was just my bc acting up. Even though we weren't trying, and trying to wait a few years, I'm still a bit disappointed.  The nurse did say to take a test in 2 wks aways, because you can have a period while pregnant.
GL to all yall!:)


----------



## birdy

hey ya i got my BFP yesterday on a HPT so i thought i's share mine with you!!!
my main reason for testing was really heavy lotiony white CM (tmi sorry)
my breasts have got a bit tender only when i touch them thou, nothing compared to some women!!!
my 2ww signs was stabbing pain in my left boobie and stabbing pains in my pelvic area nothing major
i've had no implantation bleeding, or morning sickness so far!!!
i'm only about 3-4 weeks gone the doctor will confirm when i go to see him, but i feel really blessed because i only had the implant out 6 weeks ago!!! xxxxx


----------



## ladymilly

i was due AF on tuesday but have only been having realy light spotting since tuesday night :shrug: this has never happened to me before. just wondering has anyone had this and been pregnant? not sure if its possible :blush: i really thought i was out this month but now im not so sure cos i just keep waiting for AF to come


----------



## ladymilly

also Congratulations Birdy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Loren

its been 3 weeks and 6days since i had a MC and the past 2-3 nites ive been stayn up til 3am and not being able to get out of bed in the morning like last month wen i got my BFP i woke this morning to my CM was white and thick like snot sorry TMI but today its stil gooey but brown :S xxx


----------



## Mrschoochoo

I got my BFP yesterday :) Woo! 
I got a positive at 8dpo. I had a funny taste in my mouth from 3dpo, my boobs normally start hurting as soon as I ovulate but this month they did not start hurting till 5dpo. 
My cervix is in the same place it is usually for this time of the month and I have not had much of an increase in CM. 
Good luck ladies!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@birdy and mrschoochoo::happydance::happydance:Congrats on your :bfp:!!!
I am 8 days late today and testing in the morning so maybe I will join you:shrug:!
Congrats again!:thumbup:

@countrydarlin: sorry to hear about AF! well at least that question is finally answered for you. unfortunately nothing is predictable with birth control pills. My cycles use to be all over the place. I havent taken birth control in over 15 yrs though, so im sure they have changed and are better now. You said the DR said to test in 2 weeks, would your period be that heavy though and you still be pregnant? Just asking because Ive never experienced it before. Good luck to you.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats to all you new mommies in the making!:flower:

@Mrskcbrown I'm pretty sure I'm not, bc it has been heavy, (almost to the point of me wondering if it was a m/c), but if my symptoms hang around for 2 wks, I might test for the heck of it, cause I've read where some women do that.:shrug: In the meantime, I'm praying that you get your :bfp:!! I'll keep checking in until I see it! :)


----------



## birdy

thank you xx


----------



## Loren

just a little advice or how ever u want to put it for COUNTRYDARLIN, my friend bled on the same date every month all the way through her pregnancy!! the docs put it down to a mysterious bleed but it was basically a period came on the same date , heavy for the first day then subsided and was gon by day 3.and my mates mum had periods normally then they stopd and when she went to the docs she was 5 months preg!!!!she had no symptoms and wasnt showing atall.its madness but theres always hope sweety :) xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes there is always hope! Hope is wonderful.


----------



## Inlalaland

Hi ladies! Just jumping to say I got my BFP yesterday, woo-hoo!
But I've had extremely sensitive nips and shooting pains through both breasts. Also i've had a lot more discharge, very liquidy etc. The most prominant issue has been nausea. Just waves of it, but never actually getting sick. Most of this has been going on the last week. Hope that helps someone :)


:dust:


----------



## Loren

congratulations birdy and inlalaland :D H&H pregnancys girlies :hugs: 

sooo happy got my letter today with the date of my assesment to get in to colege to do an access course to get me into uni to study midwifery just need my BFP nw!!!!haha then al b the happiest girl aliveeeeeee xxxx


----------



## Loren

just incase no1 has come across this site this is really helpful..... and reassuring!! but fun to luk at lol ....... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/fulllist.php

just click on what ever symptom u had/have and it will show u 0-21DPO and the percentage of what that symptom is on what day!!! hope it helps those who havent seen it already xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@inlalaland: Im so happy that you have just gotten your BFP. Thats awesome.

Today I am 8 days late and for the last week, really no symptoms but just pressure in tummy like crampy in uterus and tired. Well today my boobs are beginning to hurt?? Im also noticing that I am so tired! So heres to hoping this is it. May test in the morning if my courage is up!


----------



## Inlalaland

@mrskcbrown: go for it! If you want to test, test hon! I decided to go ahead and test because I ate a burrito and had immediate heartburn, lol. I used a dollar tree test that has been in the cabinet forever. I just wanted to know already. I've been off the pill for 2 years without even a scare of pregnancy but this mo with how I felt, I just "knew".


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats Inlalaland!!! :hugs: H & H 9 months to you hun.

MrsK..omg, I'm so excited for you. Test test test! lol. Have you been this late before?


----------



## sugar22

Loren said:


> just a little advice or how ever u want to put it for COUNTRYDARLIN, my friend bled on the same date every month all the way through her pregnancy!! the docs put it down to a mysterious bleed but it was basically a period came on the same date , heavy for the first day then subsided and was gon by day 3.and my mates mum had periods normally then they stopd and when she went to the docs she was 5 months preg!!!!she had no symptoms and wasnt showing atall.its madness but theres always hope sweety :) xxx

sorry about your loss..
and about gettin periods during ur pregnancy i've heard from a couple of people that their friends/relatives had the same.. this one lady.. she didn't know she was pregnant until her 7th month!! cause she got her periods regularly on time.. so not until she started suspecting her growing tummy she went to see a doctor!!


----------



## sugar22

hi everyone :)
i'm still very new on this forum. just been reading through a few threads the last two days. i got my BFP on the 21st of March at around 3 AM. lol, just couldn't wait yeah.. i tested on the 15th and turned out negative.. my periods was due around then.. anyway, i'm so excited now that i'm starting to show obvious pregnancy signs.. but i'm hating it too.. lol.. my very first symptom was swollen nipples.. and they hurt like crazy for a few days.. still not completely ok but much better now.. the last 4 days i've been feeling nauseated.. and its getting worse everyday i keep dreading when i might throw up!! and i sweat profusely all of a sudden.. this afternoon i slept like a log and when i woke up i was hungry as hell.. also couldn't eat much because of the nausea.. and for three or few days after my BFP i spotted very little transparent discharge too.. anywya, i'm not seeing my doc until this coming tuesday.. so i'm hoping for the best :) also the first time i concieved in late july 2009 i had a miscarriage due to blighted ovum at second month... had heavy bleeding then too.. so can't help being a little paranoid now.. its stressing me out.. i know its not good and i haven't even told my husband about it.. i really hope everything turns out well this time!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sugar, first of all, congrats on your pregnancy! It's so exciting to know that you have a little beanie growing inside you.

I'm so sorry for your previous loss..it's understandable that you're nervous..but many women have gone on after MC and had a perfectly healthy baby. Are you gonna tell your husband soon?

I'm 4+4 and just now feeling the nausea creep in. Boobs feel much better now!


----------



## wifey26

Hi everyone i'm new to this site today! I am loving reading all the symptoms!
I'm 27 and have been TTC for 4 months now! I had a chemical pregnancy last month. My cyles are very iregular. I have been getting what i thought were pregnancy symptoms:-
Itchy breasts
Shooting pains in breasts
Restless sleep
Very moody
Very sensitive wanting to cry all the time
Sneezy
Big painful spots
Headaches
Feeling cold
Had strange pains under belly button a couple of days ago
I have just taken a test (i am on day 31 of cycle) but got a BFN! I am confused as i have all these symptoms!!
HELP!!!!!! I'm feeling very upset now as i think my body is playing tricks on me making me think i am pregnant!!


----------



## Kita

Wifey, i wish you the best of luck.. One of your symptoms struck me though, is being sneezy a symptom?? I ask because i had a random sneeze attack a few days ago that i blamed allergies for... Only thing is, i dont ever get allergies.. Hmm!


----------



## Pixxie

I have lots of symptoms but tested yesterday and :bfn: :( Im hoping its just too early and Im not imagining my very promising symptoms! 
I have:
VERY tender nipples :blush: rest of BB's a bit sore too

cramps

very strange feeling in tummy, like I have a bubble inside me!? (your going to think im mad :rofl: ) 

Creamy yellow CM, there will be loads, then none, then LOADS, then none 

Headaches

Tiredness

funny taste in mouth (wouldnt call it metallic but it is sometimes) 

Nausea, and not like nausea I get every month because I think im up the duff, like waves of it. A few times thought I was actually going to be sick, keeps coming up but not out IYKWIM? sorry for tmi :|

emotional...crying at tv adverts, eastenders etc

Tried to drink a can of beer the other day but it tasted really weird, asked OH why he bought horrid beer and he pointed out it was just Stella... I couldnt get halfway down the can.

High post ov temps, see chart! 

Its my weird tummy thats doing it... I feel like this is what it feel like to be preggers :wacko: ah well, retest on monday if temps stay up :) xxx


----------



## Kita

Pixxie, your chart is awesome! Good luck!!


----------



## wifey26

Kita - I didn't know sneezy was a symprom until i read through this thread and it seems alot of people get it?
I still feel the same getting symptoms and just hoping that it is too early to test and that maybe in a week i will test again but as if i can wait that long i'm terrible!! Also i had a glass of wine last night and thought it tasted awful!! Wheni woke up this morning i had a headache like i'd srank too much!!
I just hope i'm not imagining all these symptoms!!
Argh!! :sad2:

Has anyone else had loads of symptoms and then a negative test? Then sometime later a pos? Or am i just living in hope??


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. need some advise... i tested at 12 dpo and got a definit line.. tested next day (but not fmu) and it was white like no line :( then the next day again but it was on a frer like the other two and it was white too.... ive not tested since... cuz half of me thinks it must of been a chemical... but ive had no bleeding yet and have so many symptoms.. im just so lost 
feeling sick all the time, dizzy, light cramps for the last week, and noticably more tired i dunno if i sould test again or is it just a waste of time? :shrug:


----------



## wifey26

Pixxie i also have lots of symptoms but a :bfn: i am on day 31 of cycle but am very irregular my last cycle took 57 days for :witch: to show but i had a chemical pregnancy that cycle! 
Be sure to post when you've tested Monday! How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## wifey26

Babyhopes10 - When was the last time you tested? Was the last test FMU?

I had a chemical last cycle i took a test in the evening and there was a faint line then i took one next day and the line was fainter but still there. The line just got fainter and fainter every day then :witch: came 3 days after i took the original test.

How many dpo are you? Do you still have some symptoms

:hugs::hug:


----------



## RedRose19

i dunno what my chart is doing now... one min my temps are going down then going up, then staying the same :dohh: im so confused :(

im apprently 17 dpo... i still have all them symptoms.. i dunno what to think


----------



## wifey26

Its so frustrating isn't it!! Maybe wait a week and if you still have syptoms then test again? I know it's hard to wait and having all the symptoms and :bfn: drives me crazy! its just a waiting game!
How long have you been trying?


----------



## RedRose19

well.. ntnp since dec 2008.. then mc in march last year.. then started trying from june 2009.. another mc in nov.. and here i am a year later with no baby :nope:


----------



## jkbmah

in keeping with the title of this thread - just wondering if a sudden liking for olives could be a symptom? I also have very sore boobs (but had v short and vey light period earlier this week???


----------



## ewok111

hi all, got my bfp a few days ago after 13 months ttc with one mmc at 13 weeks, still in shock. kept getting very faint bfp's on many different brants (12 tests in total lol) but today did a clearblue digital and got a pregnant 2-3 weeks result at 14dpo, im so happy. Haven't had hardly any symptoms, my boobs have been sore to touch since 6dpo and have had some mild heartburn and tiredness but nothing major. I just really hope this little bean sticks. good luck to all those ttc, I did a few things differently this month and I know they are the reason i got my bfp. I took soy isoflavones days 5-9, evening primrose oil from cd1 to ovulation to increase my ewcm and kept the swimmers in after bd using softcups and preseed, both were fantastic. Hope this helps someone. xxx


----------



## Pixxie

wifey26 said:


> Pixxie i also have lots of symptoms but a :bfn: i am on day 31 of cycle but am very irregular my last cycle took 57 days for :witch: to show but i had a chemical pregnancy that cycle!
> Be sure to post when you've tested Monday! How long are your cycles normally?

my cycles are normally 34 days so I have a while to go yet! I always have a long LP about 19/20 days xx


----------



## pink_bow

ewok111 said:


> hi all, got my bfp a few days ago after 13 months ttc with one mmc at 13 weeks, still in shock. kept getting very faint bfp's on many different brants (12 tests in total lol) but today did a clearblue digital and got a pregnant 2-3 weeks result at 14dpo, im so happy. Haven't had hardly any symptoms, my boobs have been sore to touch since 6dpo and have had some mild heartburn and tiredness but nothing major. I just really hope this little bean sticks. good luck to all those ttc, I did a few things differently this month and I know they are the reason i got my bfp. I took soy isoflavones days 5-9, evening primrose oil from cd1 to ovulation to increase my ewcm and kept the swimmers in after bd using softcups and preseed, both were fantastic. Hope this helps someone. xxx

Congrats hun!

I wasn't goin to put any symtoms down incase I jinxed it but here goes -
Weeing a lot more
Slight on/off cramps but feeling sickly at same time
Really tired
Sore boobs to touch
Bloating
a bit windy LOL


----------



## Autumnbabe

Hi Girls, just got my :bfp: at 13 dpo. It really helped me get through the 2ww reading all your symptoms so here's mine...
headaches!! never usually get them at all
tired all the time
nails seem harder?
got some blood when i blew my nose this morning - have heard other people mention this so not sure if it a known symptom, for some reason??
twinges in lower belly - not really like AF cramps - sharper.

Good luck everyone! Lots of :dust:


----------



## amethyst77

Ooh well done Autumnbabe :)

I am on cd25, which is how long my cycle was last month. Previous cycles have been 28-30 days so waiting until next Sunday to test but:
I've had twinges and a dull ache in my tummy.
My BBs are really heavy and nipples are sore.
Been feeling a bit nauseous.


----------



## Loren

AF got me this morning!!!!so all that wierd CM was because of AF!!!!31 days after MC and she is here with avengance!!!!this bleed is exactly like the MC bleed!!!!but this time its accompanied with so many cramps and feeling ill  so what i was feeling was probly just in my hed!!!hope fully march i'll have sum luck!!!!xxxx


----------



## pink_bow

Loren said:


> AF got me this morning!!!!so all that wierd CM was because of AF!!!!31 days after MC and she is here with avengance!!!!this bleed is exactly like the MC bleed!!!!but this time its accompanied with so many cramps and feeling ill  so what i was feeling was probly just in my hed!!!hope fully march i'll have sum luck!!!!xxxx

Fingers crossed for March hun xx


----------



## amethyst77

Loren said:


> AF got me this morning!!!!so all that wierd CM was because of AF!!!!31 days after MC and she is here with avengance!!!!this bleed is exactly like the MC bleed!!!!but this time its accompanied with so many cramps and feeling ill  so what i was feeling was probly just in my hed!!!hope fully march i'll have sum luck!!!!xxxx

Sorry hun
:dust: for March


----------



## Loren

thank u huni, hope those symptoms ur getting means ur BFP is cumn anyday nw!!!!!!!to make matters worse today is myn and OH's 2year aniversary lol o well i'll make up 4 it all the way through to testing lol xxxxx :dust:


----------



## Loren

thank uu amethyst77 :hugs: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::


----------



## JLO815

I am so confused. Now on 19 dpo and still nothing! I have taken a test every day using FMU, and still getting BFN, and still no sign of AF. I thought a had seen a very (very) faint line back on like 13 dpo, but obviously I was just seeing things. If I still don't have an answer by Tuesday I will be making an appt w/ my doctor. I just need to know something either way. This is making me crazy! I have been monitoring my cycle closely for 6 months now and have not missed a period. They range from 39-41 days, but never this long. :(


----------



## schnoodle

have you had any other symptoms? itcouldbe that it is just not showing upon a HPT yet?keep testing, good luck x


----------



## JLO815

Well, the only symptoms I've had are:
-sparatic spurts of mild cramping (since 2 or 3 dpo)
-back and forth of watery cm / dry cm
-headaches

I don't know if these really mean anything. Hopefully I'll find out something soon! Thanks!


----------



## amethyst77

I am driving myself insane...
I have just noticed bumps in my areolas, some whiteish ones, some the same colour. I've not noticed these before and am wondering if they're a symptom. Hubs inisists I have them before....


----------



## mrskcbrown

JLO815 said:


> I am so confused. Now on 19 dpo and still nothing! I have taken a test every day using FMU, and still getting BFN, and still no sign of AF. I thought a had seen a very (very) faint line back on like 13 dpo, but obviously I was just seeing things. If I still don't have an answer by Tuesday I will be making an appt w/ my doctor. I just need to know something either way. This is making me crazy! I have been monitoring my cycle closely for 6 months now and have not missed a period. They range from 39-41 days, but never this long. :(

Hey hun, I am in the same boat but I think I have you beat. I have a 32-34 day cycle and I was due for AF on Feb 17 and today still nothing. I have since stopped testing because I cant bear to see another BFN. I go to the DR on thursday and so hopefully she will do bloods and give me something to get my cycles up and going again. GL to you and hopefully you are BFP. As for me, Im not holding my breath for a BFP.:nope:

:hugs: for you!


----------



## wifey26

Hi Ladies!!

Well i'm still having symptoms!! I'm on day 34 (irregular) its now Mon and i last tested Fri when i got a :bfn: 
My Symptoms are:
Sore breasts
Pains in breasts
Itchy nipples
Vieny breasts
Little white spots on nipples (not sure if i've had these before)
Lots of saliva
Very Vivid dreams
Cant sleep on a night waking ALOT!!!
Gassy (TMI)
Itchy nose & Sneezy
Craving pickled onions ??

I'm going to try and wait another week before i test but i've had itchy and painful breasts for a week now and don't know what to think as i got a :bfn: on friday?

Anyone have any words of wisdom for me.....? Please......?

xx


----------



## schnoodle

i would test again, all the symptoms sound promising x


----------



## RedRose19

ladies how early are u meant to get nausea and morning sickness?? just over the weekend mostly in the evenings ive felt so close to being sick... it comes in waves.. then this morning i woke up and was so sick.. :nope: but ive no temp or anythig... if i was preg id be 4 weeks 4 days... does this sound normal so early?


----------



## wifey26

Babyhopes10 - I'm sorry i can't help i never had sickness with my first baby but my friends that have had babys have had sickness like you described as early as that but one friend didn't start being sick til about 7 or 8 weeks so ii suppose everyone is different!
Wish i could help you more

:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## RedRose19

its ok.. im just worried its a tummy bug not morning sickness lol.. tho a tummy bug id have tummy pains and i would of been sick over the weekend not linger like it has... 

dont worry.. are you gonna test soon :D


----------



## wifey26

OMG i have just had the worst dizzy spell EVER!!

I'm at work and only sat at reception but went really dizzy and it lasted for ages i felt a bit sick with it too!! When it stopped i went all shaky it was so strange!!
I want to test because of all my other symptoms but really can't face seeing another :bfn: i only tested Fri and got a negative so just don't know what to do?? DH thinks i should test!!

I really hope this is it!!


----------



## RedRose19

oooooh sounds very promising :dust: i think u sud test with a early preg test so it sud def pick it up by now


----------



## wifey26

Aw i hope so!!

My plan was to wait til Fri so i'd given it a week but i'm not very good at waiting haha!!
We'll see i'm trying not to get my hopes up as i had a chemical last cycle!
Are you getting any other symptoms?
x


----------



## RedRose19

well i was trying to ignore any symptoms cuz i thought it was all in my head if you know what i mean..

but from this weekend its been hard to ignore it.. ive been nausous all weekend... it got worse in the evenings.. very sore bbs.. cramps for about a week now but no af.. and im late now..


----------



## wifey26

When do you think you'll test? I mean if your late couldn't you test now?

:dust:


----------



## schnoodle

i have felt a bit nausous in the evenings, not a lot but i think it may have been cos i have been lying down for too long or something


----------



## RedRose19

i gotta wait till my wage comes through b4 i can get another test :rofl: its killing me now... i really wanna know now cuz ive got so many symptoms.. im also scared to eat incase i get sick.. lol


----------



## wifey26

Sounds promising!!!!!! When does your wagw come through? When can you test?

x


----------



## RedRose19

well it sud be there by 2mor afternoon.. but ill be at work till 6.. so i might test wed morning... i dunno.. i suppose at 20dpo it sud show up at any time really...


----------



## schnoodle

i really want to test af due wed i think but dont want to test cos id be really upset if it is neg even tho not expecting to be positive cos dont have any symptoms!


----------



## wifey26

So!!!! The plot thickens!!!!!!

I have taken a test, i wasn't going to until i had a really bad dizzy spell at work and felt sick and shaky and guess what :bfn: :cry: which totally stressed me out because i have all these symptoms and my boobs are itching and aching soooooo bad!!!!!

So.......... I've bought some ovulation tests first time ever i did one of those and according to that i have my LH surge???? The test line is darker than control line!!!!! :sad2: ARGH!!!!! So now i assume i'm going to ovulate within the next 24-36 hours?? So better get :sex:

Its just so confusing after having all these pregnancy symptoms and getting :bfn: and now getting LH surge???

Very confused???


----------



## schnoodle

i cant really help hun but you get DTD quick! good luck xx


----------



## RedRose19

what dpo are u.. and what test did u use to test.. you do know u can get a positive opk from pregnancy too.. just thought id let u know..


----------



## wifey26

sorry but whats DTD???

I don't know how many dpo i am because i don't use ovulation kits because i am very irregular and it would cost me a fortune!! but i am on day 34 of my cycle. You may think that is a long time but my last cycle lasted 56 days until :witch: showed up but i had a chemical that cycle.

I used first response early test there wasn't even a faint line to keep me going!!!! ARGH!!!

I've just bought 60 ovulation tests from ebay for £5.98 Bargain!! and 10 extra early preg tests for £4.98 from ebay!!!

Thanks girlies :hug:


----------



## schnoodle

sorry, DTD doing the deed! babydance! sorry my lappy is slow and it takes forever to load the smilies page!


----------



## Loren

babyhopes wen i got my BFP in jan i was 19DPO and i got very very strong dark lines at like 11pm!!!!so doesnt matter wat time of day u test ur like 6 days ova the 14dpo mark its gna show wether it be morning noon or nite!!!i wish i lived by u!!!!ive got like 20 preg tests haha am in suspense waiting to c ur result!!!gd luck girliessss all ur symptoms sound promising!!!!!:dust: :dust: plus if any1 comes in ere and doesnt have any symptoms!!!i didnt i only felt tired at about 3-6pm and sore boobs but just thort i was bein lazy and AF was o her way!!!so wether u have them or not thers stil hope!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: o and i got them symptoms at 17 and 18DPO i only tested for fun because i'm always late but funi enuff i startd bleeding on the 28th of jan (MC bleed) and AF arrived on the 28th of feb!!!madness 1st time eva its been the same dates haha xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

lol its killing me too.. imean... if i really wanted to i cud bug oh till he gets me one... but that would be unfair on him lol... plus he doesnt even know im in the 2ww.. puts the pressure off him if you know what i mean.. he told me not to tell him when im ov etc.. 
i will test 2mor night after work... :D


----------



## RedRose19

wifey26 said:


> sorry but whats DTD???
> 
> I don't know how many dpo i am because i don't use ovulation kits because i am very irregular and it would cost me a fortune!! but i am on day 34 of my cycle. You may think that is a long time but my last cycle lasted 56 days until :witch: showed up but i had a chemical that cycle.
> 
> I used first response early test there wasn't even a faint line to keep me going!!!! ARGH!!!
> 
> I've just bought 60 ovulation tests from ebay for £5.98 Bargain!! and 10 extra early preg tests for £4.98 from ebay!!!
> 
> Thanks girlies :hug:

ok id say jump oh tonight so :winkwink:


----------



## Loren

ive got the 10mIU or waeva they r!!!if u wernt to be paid ad post u sum of them!!!but u'l b paid by the time u recieve them!!!i'm goin to try them sofcups if i dont get preg this month!!!took 12 months to get preg in the 1st place xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

i got paid friday... its just i get paid by check :dohh: so im waiting for it to clear... grrr i hate buying tests tho hahaha i get such bad looks of the boots lady... i know shes thinking im too young to be ttc.. oh well.. just gotta ignore i guess


----------



## schnoodle

sod the boots lady hun! whats to say you are going to be a better or worse mother than anyone else. egnore her, snotty moo!


----------



## schnoodle

or you could buy in bulk online hun x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much im actually sitting here laughing lol.. she is abit of a snob.. :rofl: yeah i just got a 3v card... im thinking about buying some online


----------



## Loren

i was getting mine from boots haha once i bought 2 tests and 34 night time pads haha she gave me the eye.then i went in jan and sed i'm sick of buying these and she just smirked and that night i got the BFP but nw i go to home and bargain haha and got a few online xxxx


----------



## schnoodle

hehe who needs boots! they are expensive anyways!!!


----------



## RedRose19

annnddddd there are so many dodgy frer's lately :nope: i dont trust them


----------



## Loren

true true true!!!!i get 3 of the sticks the doc uses for 99p and 1 proper plastic stick for 99p.but i bought 14 10mIU preg sticks, 6 20mIU OV sticks and a BBT for £6.98 :) off ebay xxxx ordered them wed nite and got them friday morn xxx


----------



## wifey26

Babyhopes - have you tested yet?? What is the outcome?? 

How's everyone getting on? No one has posted in a while?

Well i think i got my LH surge yesterday or day before so we've been :sex: like there's no tomorrow!! Lets hope this is our month!!! Plleeeeease!!!!! [-o&lt;

Everyone is getting pregnant around me!! It has to be our month!! PMA!!!!

Come on :spermy:

xxx


----------



## jennyellen13

hey just got my bfp so will list symptoms, even though there isnt many! i had one itchy nipple a few days past ovulation but only lasted a day or so, when i went out for a few drinks for a birthday must have been 2-3dpo i only had a few and they smelt funny, i thought i could smell mould but my friend had exactly the same drink, so i went home and threw it all up. dont know if it was a deffinite symptom but im hardly ever sick. 
and af cramps and thought she was on her way. boobs sometimes hurt but nothing major.no increase in cm that iv noticed.
good luck xxx


----------



## wifey26

Congratulations!!!!

How long had you been trying?

I've been trying for nearly 5 months now with a chemical pregnancy last cycle!! I'm very irregular which is also frustrating!!

How many weeks are you?

:hug:


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hun x


----------



## jennyellen13

im only just over 4 weeks so still early days, but i lost my daughter in july and have been trying since, think i was on cycle 7 and wasnt expecting a bfp. just dont give up, there have been times when i wanted to give up and thought it would never happen but now it has xxx


----------



## wifey26

So sorry to hear about your daughter that must have been terrible!
Well you take care of yourself and congrats again!!!!!

I'm feeling positive this cycle! Think i have just detected LH surge (never used opks before) so i'll keep everything crossed!!
This has to be our month!!

:hug:


----------



## schnoodle

i hope all goes well for you this time!


----------



## lauralou25

Hello ladies! Anyone had a v faint posotive? Af is like 2 days late done a first response yesterday mornin bfn done a brand called predictor which is more sensitive its 12 miu and got a v faint posotive i think but dont wanna get my hopes up so is there anyone out there that got a very faint posotive? X


----------



## lauralou25

Hi ladies! Did anyone here get a v faint posotive? Done a first response yesterday got a bfn done a brand called predictor today and got what looks like a v faint posotive there tests are 12 miu af is 3 days late? Anyone else get a very faint posotive and went on to have stronger ones?


----------



## Babydreams321

Good luck Lauralou25!!!!!!!!! eeek how exciting!!

This is the first time ive felt the need to write under this..cant say ive ever noticed any symptoms in the 8 months ive been trying...HOWEVER!!!!

drum roll please........ today had a bbt temp drop to my pre-ovulation temps ( which is a sympton of implantation according to google! eeek!! ) & also when went to the loo just now i had watery pink on the tissue when i wiped?? implantation bleeding?????????? OMG i hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Along with my achy back that i started a post about yday.. dunno...feel a bit more positive this month?? what do ya reckon ??xx SO hard not to get hopes up isnt it...xx


----------



## Babydreams321

Adding to this thinking about things a bit more......my OH said last night my "breath smelt like i was about to come on"..metallicy..im not due on for another week....

AND ive been crying at anything on tv past few days...feeling emotional with OH etc etc...im NEVER like that???!!! hmmmmmmmm... the mystery deepens....xx


----------



## Loren

i really hope you get your :bfp: babydreams :D good luckkk lots and lots and lots of :dust: sticky sticky sticky :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## wifey29

Hi Ladies, 

I just wondered what you all thought of my symptoms.

I am currently 11DPO and having a whole range of symptoms: 


Very sore bbs from 3DPO
Very sore nipples from 3DPO
Headaches from 2DPO to 5DPO
Veins in both bbs, one appeared 9DPO the other 10DPO
Feeling very exhausted
Very thirsty since 9DPO
intermittent stuffy and runny nose since 4DPOish
Gassy, burpy
dizzy spells since 10DPO

I had what I thought looked like a very very faint, barely there line on an ic at 9DPO, but the more I looked at it the less sure I was that it was actually there. I had a BFN today on another ic. 

Is there any hope for this cycle? 

Thanks girls and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## sevilla24

I remember the ONLY symptom I had was being EXHAUSTED! I was mad at myself for feeling so, incredibly lazy. I was a lot moodier (crying) but I thought this was due to exhaustion.

I thought I got my period, so I didn't think I was pregnant (even though I knew all about implantation bleeding). I had an extra test, and took it... if I didn't have that test sitting around I would have moved on to the next month thinking I wasn't pregnant.

Sore boobs came later.


----------



## Marlarky

What do you ladies think of these symptoms?? (the few)

Really all it is is that I have no AF symptoms. My boobs are always sore from O to AF and this month they have not been sore at all (AF due tomorrow). Tolday they are a little sore but I think it is just from squeezing them so much to see if they hurt....


If any of you have already been pg once, did you have the same thing maybe??
I'm confused because I ALWAYS get extremely sore bbs for the 2ww!!!


----------



## Marlarky

Oh, and now that I think of it I have been going to bed early (I'm a night owl, my husband sleeps early) and I have been crying every night and every day!!

Yesterday I cried to Alicia Keys' "If I Ain't Got You".
Am I just getting my hopes up or what here??

Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## blondebaby

Any more syptoms......from all those who have just got their :BFP: I love checking up on this thread. Kx


----------



## Babydreams321

Good luck Blondebaby - I notice youre on last day of your cycle - will u test tomorrow??

AFM, 2nd day light spotting...Im on day 28 of 32/34 days cycle (I think). Im 10 DPO now... and my BBT temperature went back up today after a one day drop.... fingers crossed!!! xxx


----------



## blondebaby

I was going to hold out till Sat, as I got a BFN on a cheapy test yesterday.
But I do feel different. I haven't been charting my Ovulation but this is me so far
CD1 - Period
CD12 - BD
CD13 - Wanted to throw up
CD 16/17 - Bad pain as if i had a skewer in my side, and a gush of clear fluid (nice).
Normally get a couple of days of 'spotting' old blood , mini period, but nothing this month.
CD 16/17 onwards - Heartburn, wind, headaches (all mild except wind!), and pain in my left side, along with dull aches in womb like mild AF everyday, thinking I am getting period. Everything smells bad (had to do all the washing, clean the fridge bla bla, but hasn't put me off food, infact, I am always hungry, In bed a lot earlier, and today, pain a lot worse in left side of womb with sharp pain, discharge worse and smells worse (YUCK), but not period pain, no period, boobs did blow up but have resettled, Now peeing alot, normally dont get this till 4 days after period, and dont feel like I have water retention like my normal period. So I do feel different. Will have to wait and see, and will be a bit gutted if AF turns up! What do you think? Kx


----------



## GossipGirly

come on ladies we need some more girls who have got their bfp to update us on their symptoms in keeping with the thread xx


----------



## tryinfor2010

I am curious to know how many dpo was it before the ladies have gotten BFP's?? I'm so ready to take a test but it's only been 7dpo. :rofl: I love this thread!! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I got my :bfp: at 12 dpo, but never tested before that..so I don't know if it would've showed up earlier or not. Probably would have.

Then bloods confirmed at 13 dpo. :D

Symptom wise, I was having a MAJOR tooth/jaw ache just before my bfp. Also felt very very thirsty and tired. No implantation bleeding, no bad cramping...boobs only hurt after the bfp and god did they hurt. Had some slight cramping right after ovulation for a few days.


----------



## insomnimama

Wow I can't believe this thread is still going :) 

Congratulations to all the new mamas-to-be, and good luck to all those TTC (and extra good luck to those LTTTC). 

:hugs:


----------



## dizzyisacow

my symptoms so far but still getting bfn (i am 4 days late)

extreme tiredness (nodding off a few hours after waking)
constipation
nausea ( just feel sick!)
headaches (i usually get these anyway)
gas (alot more than usual, i thought it was because of something i ate but it has continued so it isnt)
sharp stomach pain (first on the right side, anoher day on the left side)
mood swings 
bloating and water retention (especially on my ankles)
food craving,wanting more food and specific foods (was on a diet and doing great until these cravings)
sensitivity to smells (loads of smells make me feel sick now)
got a cold (when i never get sick)
on/off cystitis (on 2 seperate days, it lasted only an hour each time)
threw up once (i was in a shop standing and got an overwealming sickness/dizziness and almost fainted, while in the car just felt sick, when i got to work went straight to toilet to throw up)
dizzy/light headed (while just sitting doing nothing i can get very dizzy)

will update if i get af or a bfp


----------



## Worrisome

Just got my very early bfp at 8dpo
symptons where as follows
after ov nips were sensitive for about 2 days, nothing now just the odd tingle in them, but nothing major.
Sore throat and stuffy nose for a few days but thought just a cold
Ovary pain, was convinced I was ovulating again, felt it on left side, even did another opk just in case.
Skin break out
Tired

But to be honest nothing major so bfp caught me totally off guard. Good luck everyone


----------



## Nessicle

worrisome I have had exactly the same symptoms as you! Skin break out and left ovary twinges plus stuffy nose feeling like I was comning down with a cold and feeling tired! I thought I was ov'ing again too lol! 

Just posted more pics of my test this morning!


----------



## Hobnob

Just realised I never added my symptoms to this thread, so here goes.

I had sore boobs from the day after I OV'd (which was usual for me).

8dpo - sticky cm, cramps

9dpo - creamy cm, cramps, dizziness, gassy and a headache

10dpo - creamy cm, backache, bloated, cramps and a headache

11dpo - creamy cm, backache, bloated, cramps, gassy and increased appetite

12dpo - creamy cm, backache, bloated, fatigue, gassy and increased appetite

13dpo - creamy cm, bloated, cramps, fatigue, frequent urination and gassy

14dpo - creamy cm, backache, bloated, cramps, fatigue, frequent urination and gassy. Positive hpt.

AF due, another positive hpt.

Hope this info helps someone.


----------



## inkdchick

I thought i would put my symptoms up here and hopefully it will encourage my :bfp: to arrive for me in a few days as i did a test this morning and it was negative ! so here goes :-
headachy
mild low backache
feeling cold
runny nose
peeing more but not much more
veiny belly, boobs, and hips
nipples -are Kiliing me !!!! so sore, and slightly darker, and definately bigger - Yea !!!
achy boobs
dry lips and using much more lip balm had to buy two yesterday 
ewcm - it has normally dried up by now ? !
period but no show so far and dont feel like it will like other past months - Oh I Hope Not
Cant stand the smell of coffee and my Oh is italian and loves his coffee but bless him he puts all the extracter fans on in the kitchen so i dont smell it - i havent got the heart to tell him that i can still smell it when he makes it !!!
I really miss my :wine: i just dont fancy touching alcohol at all..
and as for the nausea i cant ever find anything that i really want to eat and the fridge and cupboards are full
And last but not least i think is that i am absoultely knackered and sleep on and off all day 
If there is anything else i really cant think of it but im sure i will remember LOL
So there it is so far , so what do you think girls do you think my :bfp: is a few days away , finger crossed hey !
Tina


----------



## Nessicle

I think I have my bfp!!! :happydance: 

Symptoms wise....not much really 

-sharp twinges in uterus about 5dpo accompanied with some lightheadedness all day
- mild heartburn
-toothache along bottom front teeth
-stuffy nose and feeling under the weather like i have a cold and tired
-metallicy taste in mouth that's only just started today


no sore bb's, tiny bit of sticky CM that's only just started today and that's it!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Nessicle said:


> I think I have my bfp!!! :happydance:
> 
> Symptoms wise....not much really
> 
> -sharp twinges in uterus about 5dpo accompanied with some lightheadedness all day
> - mild heartburn
> -toothache along bottom front teeth
> -stuffy nose and feeling under the weather like i have a cold and tired
> -metallicy taste in mouth that's only just started today
> 
> 
> no sore bb's, tiny bit of sticky CM that's only just started today and that's it!

Wow, congrats! A whole other month has passed and you have gotten BFP since the Valentines day thread. Congrats. Im still without AF and have to get provera to start it:nope:. It sucks!


----------



## Babydreams321

HEY GIRLS

i posted a couple of days ago my symptoms & todaygot my BFP!!!! on first response and digi!!! woohoo!!! weve been trying for 8 months - things we did differently this month:

no exercise past ovulation
first month using clearblue baby fertility monitor ( which i swear is what did it!)
we've both been on various vitamins/supplements for months....

symptoms all AF symptoms really which is really confusing - tummy ache, a constant stitch in my side....severe backache which hasntyet let up...break out of acne accross my back ( which has never happened - nice!!)

more emotional than usual - & HOT today!!! very sweaty!! haha!!x


----------



## GirlFromMars

Babydreams321 said:


> HEY GIRLS
> 
> i posted a couple of days ago my symptoms & todaygot my BFP!!!! on first response and digi!!! woohoo!!! weve been trying for 8 months - things we did differently this month:
> 
> no exercise past ovulation
> first month using clearblue baby fertility monitor ( which i swear is what did it!)
> we've both been on various vitamins/supplements for months....
> 
> symptoms all AF symptoms really which is really confusing - tummy ache, a constant stitch in my side....severe backache which hasntyet let up...break out of acne accross my back ( which has never happened - nice!!)
> 
> more emotional than usual - & HOT today!!! very sweaty!! haha!!x

Congrats!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

snettyb said:


> When i did the test i was so suprised that it was a BFP and the test line was darker then the control line. Some nausia later but nothing too bad. Terrible bleeding gums, strange vivid dreams (that my teeth were falling out lol) and peeing ALOT!!

Woa- I know this is an old quote but it struck me as creepy - I had a very vivid dream about my teeth falling out last night. I'm also super bloated with a backache, but that is about it. Oh - I symptom spotting an early pg symptom? Haha - I swore I would play this game again but it is just too darn tempting. And then I go and find a SWEET quote like this!

I googled this dream symbol and it says you are either due for some health issues or you've been lying ; P


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Oh! And MrsKCBrown - I've been wondering how you are doing! I'm so sorry to hear that AF is late but BFN. Did a doc tell you you'll have to take provera to start it?


----------



## abstersmum

has anyone had a burning across their stomach with mild cramps


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Has anyone every got car sickness in the 2ww and then it sure out to be a :bfp:???

I had this last time but wanted to know if anyone else has got this or had it xxx


----------



## mamashakesit

I had a bunch of strange little things that weren't normal for me and made me suspect I was pregnant:

1. Period-like cramps for about 3 day around 3-4dpo
2. A really odd stuffiness in the back of my nose and throat...it felt like the beginning of a bad cold; didn't stuff me up...just kind of hung in the back of my throat, then disappeared.
3. (TMI) - My BF & I were having sex and I could SMELL when I came. I also started getting headaches and hot flashes when I orgasmed. (Sorry...kind of gross)
4. Hot flashes right before and during AF time (which never came!)
5. Just ONE DAY - around 7-8 dpo, my bra was tight and uncomfortable. It was like my boobs grew just for the day..so strange!

Lots of little things that made me think I was...then it felt like AF was on the way and I thought I wasn't. Took a Dollar Tree test at 15 dpo...BFN.

Finally, 18 dpo, a very faint line came up with FMU on Dollar Tree test. Took a good 2-3 minutes for it to appear...almost threw it away when I noticed it. Next day, took a digital and it came out pregnant!


----------



## GirlFromMars

Oohh, since dreams are being mentioned - I've been having some weird, vivid ones this past week too. Hoping it's another sign!


----------



## hopeandpray4

I got a BFP at 9 DPO this a.m.

I'm posting my symptoms, even though I didn't have too many.

The last couple of days, I guess 7 - 9 DPO I had a pain in my pelvic area, not like a cramp, more like a sharp pulling pain..??

And this may sound weird, but when prego with my other 3 girls, my skin never looked more clear, but normally I break out right before AF (just a couple small blemishes - but ugh! just the same :winkwink:) and I noticed just yesterday that I had no breakouts and my skin looked incredible, lol, that was 8 DPO before I tested. But, the other things I've felt weren't any different than any other cycle. I always get sore bb's and I was convinced that the pain I was feeling in my pelvic area was AF even though it felt "different"

Anyway, I need prayers that my baby bean sticks! I'm still so shocked that this finally happened! :) 

:dust: :dust: :dust: for all!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Heartburn and stabbing pains in BB's.. (never had either really!) 
also a pulling feeling in my uterus area on the night of 10dpo..very noticable. It felt strange. :thumbup:


----------



## WanaBaba

hopeandpray4 said:


> I got a BFP at 9 DPO this a.m.
> 
> I'm posting my symptoms, even though I didn't have too many.
> 
> The last couple of days, I guess 7 - 9 DPO I had a pain in my pelvic area, not like a cramp, more like a sharp pulling pain..??
> 
> And this may sound weird, but when prego with my other 3 girls, my skin never looked more clear, but normally I break out right before AF (just a couple small blemishes - but ugh! just the same :winkwink:) and I noticed just yesterday that I had no breakouts and my skin looked incredible, lol, that was 8 DPO before I tested. But, the other things I've felt weren't any different than any other cycle. I always get sore bb's and I was convinced that the pain I was feeling in my pelvic area was AF even though it felt "different"
> 
> Anyway, I need prayers that my baby bean sticks! I'm still so shocked that this finally happened! :)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: for all!!

Aw congrats hun thats great!! :happydance:


----------



## Babydreams321

CONGRATS WANABABA!!

you can come join me in the November due date forum!! :0) fingers crossed that we both have happy & healthy first trimesters!!x


----------



## CelticNiamh

one early symptom I had round ligament pain before I missed AF, it was a huge clue I was pregnant with my DS2 after my miscarriage. 
I also had it on my next DS31 and DD1 but I have had it again about 3 months ago but I was sure I was pregnant and had an early miss I was 3 days late and was going to get a test when AF came but it was very funny and I just have that feeling I will never know for sure LOL 

But Ive noticed it again this cycle does any one else remember getting a sharp pain in your side if you moved quickly Ie from sitting to standing.


----------



## louise1608

Symptoms..hmm.. well im still really on, tbh me and OH hardly did the deed at all this month so I really really wasn't expecting this to be our month (only tested cos I had a slight bit of sickness which I thought was probably due to my sore throat!) Faint line on a cheapy ebay test on monday, then a nice thick positive line yesterday morning using a tesco test. Only symptoms I have had are:

Sore throat
Stuffy nose (not runny, just stuffed up)
Sore left nipple (haha right one doesnt hurt at all)

thats it .. haha and I dont even think the first 2 are even signs, if I hadnt done the test that said positive I really wouldnt even think I was pregnant, my last pregnancy ended at 8 weeks as the baby stopped developing at 5 weeks, I had no symptoms of being pregnant last time either, I hope its nothing to be concerned about and hopefully they will kick in within the next few weeks...sounds stupid but I really wanna have painful boobs, I wanna have bad morning sickness and be constantly running back and forth to pee...just to make me feel like everythings fine cos I really worry about not having symptoms at all!


----------



## fairygirl

Thought I'd add my bit. These are in addition to my normal 2ww 'symptoms' (wind, bowel issues, slight nausea and big bbs).
Had a virus and lost my voice during 2ww.
7dpo - 11dpo, warm prickly cramps. (Honestly thought I was out at 8dpo as I was irritable).
9dpo, ID below coverline.
11dpo -13dpo, no cm (normally it would be creamy then watery leading up to AF) and my cp was very low. Feeling that I had to take my Mother-To-Be pills (If that makes sense).
12dpo, my nipples seemed to have a dark outer ring. No spot breakout on my back. Frequent visits to the toilet and odd wave of nausea. Backache and fatigue.
13dpo, BFP
In the week since I have had all of these symptoms but in a very mild way apart from the fatigue, but I have caught a flu virus and turned into a very angry person.


----------



## BellaBlu

oh yeah! just to add..

I went for a Pap on monday, and everything looked fine.. But I DID find out I had a sinus/ear infection. So cold symptoms are also stuck in there :thumbup:


----------



## Katy09

Hi ladies, :flower: I hope you don't mind if I join you :)

I'm hoping someone can help me because I am confused! :wacko:

This is our 3rd month TTC but this month I've been experiencing some spotting about 7DPO I'm due for AF this Friday and I've been spotting for past 5 days...(TMI ahead... the spotting is brownish, sometimes pinkish and always very little, sometimes I can see it on undies but often times on TP)

I'm not sure what's going on? Anyone have anything similar happening??:kiss:


----------



## mummytga

Hi all! I have been reading this thread for months and decided i would join in...

Symptons so far this month are:-

Strange feeling in my bb's, not sore but just a strange sensation feeling 
Insomnia that comes and goes, 1 night it will be there next night ill have vivid dreams and so on....
Alot of pins and needles (dont know if related at all but very odd!)
Have a positive feeling this month but then hate getting my hopes up or 'jinking' 
Had my 1st afternoon nap yesterday :sleep: just felt completely shattered and not done that since my last pregnancy 

I am 2 days late today but had a :bfn: yesterday :growlmad: so going to test again in a few days if :witch: stays away!

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

louise1608 said:


> Symptoms..hmm.. well im still really on, tbh me and OH hardly did the deed at all this month so I really really wasn't expecting this to be our month (only tested cos I had a slight bit of sickness which I thought was probably due to my sore throat!) Faint line on a cheapy ebay test on monday, then a nice thick positive line yesterday morning using a tesco test. Only symptoms I have had are:
> 
> Sore throat
> Stuffy nose (not runny, just stuffed up)
> Sore left nipple (haha right one doesnt hurt at all)
> 
> thats it .. haha and I dont even think the first 2 are even signs, if I hadnt done the test that said positive I really wouldnt even think I was pregnant, my last pregnancy ended at 8 weeks as the baby stopped developing at 5 weeks, I had no symptoms of being pregnant last time either, I hope its nothing to be concerned about and hopefully they will kick in within the next few weeks...sounds stupid but I really wanna have painful boobs, I wanna have bad morning sickness and be constantly running back and forth to pee...just to make me feel like everythings fine cos I really worry about not having symptoms at all!

Try not to worry :hugs: its normal to have few if any Symptoms at this stage of Pregnancy I found it was week 5 or even 6 when I noticed feeling a bit sick running to the loo etc, feeling so tired I would just pass out any were that normally came on 6 to 7 weeks. my boobs only really start hurting as the weeks go on esp the cold painful is not the word. I remember in work sticking cotton wool pads for doing facials in my bras to ease the pain in my nipple and I was about 8 weeks then!


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

I have got 2 faint lines on a :bfp: but dont want to jinx it and get a tickers etc, just yet!! 

My Symptoms were:

Literally after ovulation 1DPO I caught OH cold..I had a snotty nose, I was tired (we were also moving house so concentrated on that rather than pregnancy) 
I felt like this for about a week!!

The last few days I have been having stabbing pain in my boobs,,,coming from my armpits right through to my nipples, my nipples are sensitive but my actual boob if you squeeze it is fine!! I am feeling really tired but I can't sleep!! I am VERY thirsty and I think thats why I'm peeing every 10 minutes! 

My hips and my lower back ache....like I'm about to get :witch: and I get like a stretching feeling in my tummy :wacko:

oh and I have got loads of spots on my face which I NEVER GET! and whoever said "you just know when your pregnant" they were right....I did.....I just knew...there was something not right about this month...I have been TTC for 8 months and every month I would say "oh I think i'm might be pregnant" but was never 100% well this month was just SOOO different, I felt different! But trust me you do sense somethings up!! 

Other than that I'm fine!! Good luck everybody :) xxxxxx


----------



## mummytga

Congratulations myfirstnoodle xxxx


----------



## jrc10

I've been reading this for a while and feel like I could be or I may not be...

Before I was on BC, I had pretty irregular cycles. I always had AF, but it wasn't on the dot every month. Probably ranged from 28-34 day cycle. The last month I took it was Dec. 2009. We've just been 'doing it' whenever we wanted and I would wait a bit to go to the bathroom (15-20 minutes.) Until then, I would just lay there...

AF came Dec. 31st and had a normal one.

AF cam Feb. 3rd or 4th and was also normal. 

AF was due-ish on Tues. March 9th but nothing...



I have had a few things that could be symptoms, but not sure:

Tuesday afternoon, the smell of smoke was VERY strong and instantly gave me a headache.

I've been feeling slight dull cramps, a little bloated, less moody than normal with AF.

We went to the mall today, the hubby drove (all interstate) and I thought I either had a migraine or I had motion sickness. Even rolling down the windows didn't help like usual when I get a migraine. Which happen maybe once a month at most. My face is oily and I have normal skin. I also 

I felt tired and went to bed at 9:30pm...I'm normally such a night owl. We get to bed around 1 or 2am...it's 5am here and I am wide awake now. I just tested again and BFN. I am only feeling slight cramps...but there is nothing. Not even a spot!

I felt a little hopeful reading about those that didn't get their BFP's until much later...but who knows.

Thanks for this thread. It's very helpful!


----------



## jrc10

***When I woke up I was incredibly thirsty. I didn't read that anywhere, but it isn't common for me.


----------



## Mrs Bubsie G

Hi everyone - I'm so furious!!! I'm 12 days late and have a few signs e.g. spotting, vivid dreams, cramps, bloating, sore boobs, wet CF, but a digital HPT this morning said BFN. 

So naturally I'm confused :wacko:

I'm 50/50 hopeful that PERHAPS my HGC is low so it isn't being detected by a HPT. I mean wierder things have happened, right? 

So I just called my GP's practice and the receptionist (who thought she had a mediacal degree) kept telling me there's no such thing as a blood test to check if you're pregnant!! Then she said, "now you need to buy something called a home pregnancy test...." at which point I lost my rag!! 

I informed her that HPTs only pick up HGC at 25 mIU/ml + and what if my levels were a bit less than that? 

This shut her up and she went to ask the Doc. Apparently he said they don't do blood tests anymore and HPTs are reliable. 

WHAT?!?? 

Am I going mad???? What should I do? Is going private the only option?? XX


----------



## Mrs Bubsie G

PS jrc thank you for the tip on this forum! 

Yours sounds promising! Best of luck! x


----------



## Smile181c

Sorry girls, just been reading this thread (not all of it but quite a lot!) and I just wanted to ask what CP stands for? Sorry if I sound incredibly dumb!!

x


----------



## Smile181c

Ah, no worries I know now! Thanks anyway :) x


----------



## Mrs Bubsie G

Cervical position xx


----------



## Kita

Mrs Bubsie G said:


> Hi everyone - I'm so furious!!! I'm 12 days late and have a few signs e.g. spotting, vivid dreams, cramps, bloating, sore boobs, wet CF, but a digital HPT this morning said BFN.
> 
> So naturally I'm confused :wacko:
> 
> I'm 50/50 hopeful that PERHAPS my HGC is low so it isn't being detected by a HPT. I mean wierder things have happened, right?
> 
> So I just called my GP's practice and the receptionist (who thought she had a mediacal degree) kept telling me there's no such thing as a blood test to check if you're pregnant!! Then she said, "now you need to buy something called a home pregnancy test...." at which point I lost my rag!!
> 
> I informed her that HPTs only pick up HGC at 25 mIU/ml + and what if my levels were a bit less than that?
> 
> This shut her up and she went to ask the Doc. Apparently he said they don't do blood tests anymore and HPTs are reliable.
> 
> WHAT?!??
> 
> Am I going mad???? What should I do? Is going private the only option?? XX

That is BULL!!! haha I love how you shut her up though!! :thumbup: Good Luck!



Smile181c said:


> Sorry girls, just been reading this thread (not all of it but quite a lot!) and I just wanted to ask what CP stands for? Sorry if I sound incredibly dumb!!
> 
> x

CP=Cervical Position :flower:


----------



## rai

I don't even know if these are signs or not, but I'll post it.

I'm currently 4 days past OV (I think).
OV day:cough
CD 3: lower back pain. (never had this before)
CD 4 (today): runny nose

So I think it could just be that I have a cold, but this lower back pain is weird. Maybe, its just because I am getting old.


----------



## Babydreams321

i had lower back pay from ovulation & had my BFP two days ago!! good luck hon!x


----------



## jrc10

Mrs Bubsie G said:


> PS jrc thank you for the tip on this forum!
> 
> Yours sounds promising! Best of luck! x

No problem! Thank you!


----------



## rai

Babydreams321 said:


> i had lower back pay from ovulation & had my BFP two days ago!! good luck hon!x

Thanks Baby dreams 321, I just don't wait to get my hopes up. We didn't get as much BD in as I had hoped. only on ov day & day after ov . How did you lower back pain feel? i figured its way too early to feel anything, But I am hopeful.


----------



## redhairedlady

I have stalked this site so many times, I am in shock that I am actually able to type my symptoms to help other people (and there aren't many, believe me, I had many more symptoms on my non BFP months).

Background info: I am 21, DH 25 and we've been trying for 10 1/2 months to get pregnant. We have been seriously trying and temping for 5 months. Here are my symptoms:

--First real symptom, vivid dreams. My very first and only BFP dream at 9 dpo, right around a possible implantation dip. 

--Rising temps.

--Slightly swollen BB's, which is a normal PMS symptom.

--Big symptoms were "non symptoms"---I had none of my normal PMS issues. I am usually starving, craving food, sleepy, cranky and bloated. I had none of that. 

--Feeling a little repulsed by food on 13 and 14 DPO, very very faintly queasy, but that could have been attributed to anything. Also slightly dizzy when I felt queasy.

--Faint, dull cramps at 14 DPO, all last night and this morning, 15 DPO.

--Had insomnia last night, which I usually get the day before AF. Needless to say, that had me worried!

All this looks like more than it was. It was really a drop in the bucket compared to most months. I actually just tested to be sure that I wasn't pregnant---I had no idea I would see two lines when I looked down! I am still shocked!


----------



## redhairedlady

Oh, here's my FF chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2af914


----------



## rai

redhairedlady said:


> I have stalked this site so many times, I am in shock that I am actually able to type my symptoms to help other people (and there aren't many, believe me, I had many more symptoms on my non BFP months).
> 
> Background info: I am 21, DH 25 and we've been trying for 10 1/2 months to get pregnant. We have been seriously trying and temping for 5 months. Here are my symptoms:
> 
> --First real symptom, vivid dreams. My very first and only BFP dream at 9 dpo, right around a possible implantation dip.
> 
> --Rising temps.
> 
> --Slightly swollen BB's, which is a normal PMS symptom.
> 
> --Big symptoms were "non symptoms"---I had none of my normal PMS issues. I am usually starving, craving food, sleepy, cranky and bloated. I had none of that.
> 
> --Feeling a little repulsed by food on 13 and 14 DPO, very very faintly queasy, but that could have been attributed to anything. Also slightly dizzy when I felt queasy.
> 
> --Faint, dull cramps at 14 DPO, all last night and this morning, 15 DPO.
> 
> --Had insomnia last night, which I usually get the day before AF. Needless to say, that had me worried!
> 
> All this looks like more than it was. It was really a drop in the bucket compared to most months. I actually just tested to be sure that I wasn't pregnant---I had no idea I would see two lines when I looked down! I am still shocked!

Congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance: It's weird isn't it. We try to read our bodies, and in truth we don't know until we see those lines in the HPT (or whatever test). Congrats to you! and DH!! Now, I'm curious other than temping did you and DH do anything different this month compared to the previous months?


----------



## redhairedlady

Thanks for your congratulations! We didn't do that much differently. We did hit our BD window better than before (and It's embarrassing to say, got some good "O's" in, which is supposed to help conception). My hubby has been on L-Carnitine for about 3 weeks, but I wonder if that even had time to start working? And the biggie for me, I really really worked at not stressing about everything. I sometimes even forced myself to get off the internet and off pregnancy forums, to keep from obsessing. I kept reminding myself it was in God's hands, and for the first cycle, I actually was fairly peaceful! (Not that I didn't worry sometimes, and even get a little teary near the end, but over all, I was much better!)


----------



## redhairedlady

I couldn't figure out how to edit the above post, but I have also been taking evening primrose oil for about 4 months now, and recently doubled it, so I think that helped somewhat, too.


----------



## dragondrums

I thought I would go ahead and post my symptoms even though I keep getting BFN but I dont feel my AF coming so will see. 
Now I am not sure on exact cd or anything and I have no idea when I would have O, because I was not expecting anything this month being as it was my first cycle after my lo and it always takes me forever to get pregnant but here it goes:
-since at least cd 20(today would be cycle day31) I have had cramping and a dull low back ache.
-feeling really tired but I have been getting up really early like 5am.
-about a week and half agoI had a sore throat and stuffy nose for a day and I thought I was getting sick but nothing.
-nausea that comes and goes 
-headaches 
-and in the last couple of days I have noticed my bbs tingling.

Well I think that was about it but I think it was pretty much everything, lol. Sorry so long.


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi ladies,

I thought I would finally join in with the sympton spotting, after having read so many after the last 6 months. I am unsure if i have even ovulated this month, as no temp rise, no CM and no OPK positive and am now on CD23. Always O'd on CD14 or thereabouts.

Alike everyone I can find symptoms that link to the ones who have had BFP, I am currently feeling tired, 
CD19 - Mouth Ulcer - not had one for at least 10 years. covered in acne but thats no so unusual - even at my age 32!
CD20 - emotional, but v busy at work - so is that it?
CD21 - as CD20, but started to get hungry all day
CD22 - Hungry, tired, slight up-set tummy when going to loo (TMI!)
CD23 - today, still hungry/eating loads and up-set tummy feeling, been to the loo several times today but not dioreah. Also slight crampy twinges near left hip. Slight rise in temp today.

But because it does not seem that i have ovulated, I have no idea where I am, so just have to wait it out it seems!

I hope you girls get the BFP, good luck!


----------



## Kerrieann

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

woop woop woop I can post here now bfp 20dpo 8th cycle :) 

when i think back I had a lot of symtoms that I blanked out..

not sure of day order but

pretty much after o sore boobs (as usual) but this time nipples really sore and tingley, shooting pains through boobs and itchy nipples later on oh and very full! lumpy boobs never had this ever before 

had af like cramps constantly thought witch was coming

no cm .. until last couple of days..
lightheadedness when i stood up all the time 
wierd dreams, really dry mouth when i woke up in the night or drool all over pillow (dont know if this was a symptom)
irritated, exhausted but not sleepy, breathlessness when going up stairs or even putting clothes on.
I think thats about it really I really didnt think i was preg as i tested 11dpo and got negative and was too chicken to test again as I thought i was and didnt want to see a bfn lol xx


----------



## Hann79

Step Mummy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I thought I would finally join in with the sympton spotting, after having read so many after the last 6 months. I am unsure if i have even ovulated this month, as no temp rise, no CM and no OPK positive and am now on CD23. Always O'd on CD14 or thereabouts.
> 
> Alike everyone I can find symptoms that link to the ones who have had BFP, I am currently feeling tired,
> CD19 - Mouth Ulcer - not had one for at least 10 years. covered in acne but thats no so unusual - even at my age 32!
> CD20 - emotional, but v busy at work - so is that it?
> CD21 - as CD20, but started to get hungry all day
> CD22 - Hungry, tired, slight up-set tummy when going to loo (TMI!)
> CD23 - today, still hungry/eating loads and up-set tummy feeling, been to the loo several times today but not dioreah. Also slight crampy twinges near left hip. Slight rise in temp today.
> 
> But because it does not seem that i have ovulated, I have no idea where I am, so just have to wait it out it seems!
> 
> I hope you girls get the BFP, good luck!

Hunni sorry to butt in, but i had no +OPK but obviously had, you may have ovulated just after you took test and by the next time you tested the LH surge had gone. Honestly hun it can happen, check out the ticker atthe bottom :hugs:xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

:wave:

I'm 11dpo and I have no symptoms really :wacko:
I'm normally carrying aroun elephants in my bra by now hehe
Also no backahe or cramps, spots or partically bad mood swings/emotional!

I have JUST started to notice that I have got a bit windy and more toilet use (not for a wee!) :blush: past two maybe three days? 
Oh and I have had tingly nipples on 3 out of the last 5 days. . . but only for like a minute or two :shrug:

x x x x


----------



## rai

5dpo: still gassy :shrug: ; mild diarrhea (sorry tmi); and now some light cramping and sensation as if AF is coming


Hubby keeps saying he thinks i'm pregnant (actually he announced this after our BD on the day after ovulation day)... I'm still not too confident...scared we didn't catch the eggy

Trying not to symptom spot... but it seems like everything is a symptom....


----------



## GossipGirly

maybee that was defo one of my symtoms massive boobs i mean they always go big but never this big x


----------



## ladymilly

bump x


----------



## redhairedlady

I am 21 DPO now and 5 weeks pregnant! Just checking in to give updated symptoms, for those that are interested.

--AF like cramps that lasted from 13 - 17 DPO and have pretty much faded away
--Not really that into food like I normally am (hehe), but I am eating just fine
--Blood sugar sensitive, I get very cranky, dizzy and need to eat NOW in the mornings
--I get car sick easier
--Occasional very slight headache
--Drinking more water and going to the bathroom more often
--(TMI) I have had this for a while: more CM than normal (except around O), but this is creamy and yellowish, not watery
--insomnia, waking up in the middle of the night and taking a couple hours to go back to sleep
--Overall feel happy, cheerful and have my normal amount of energy! I can't complain!


----------



## redhairedlady

Oh, and occasionally my stomach feels "funny". Not sick per se, but just more sensitive.


----------



## pink_bow

Ok Im totally confused as to where I am :shrug: not sure if im about to ov or if I am preg!

But for past week (maybe longer) I have been having shooting pains in my boobs and like a burning sensation in them too.
Haven't felt properly sick yet but on odd ocasion have felt nauseas.
Also having white CM and when go to loo, my knickers are damp (sorry TMI!)

:dust: to everyone! xx

Forgot to add that Im also starving all the time!


----------



## bubblybutton

I only had the coil removed in January and had my first period in 6 years at the end of Feb. If cycle is back to normal I am due on 24th March. Have got very sore boobs, feel very tired and very moody (with everyone) Would you wait to see if period shows before doing a test?


----------



## sweet109

I am so confused!! I took an early preg. test on Sunday came back negative. Few days later took another and got a very faint line, thought it must be an "evaporation" line. Just learned that word...AF due today and I keep running to the bathroom because I am convinced I feel something. I have very light brownish/reddish stains just like the start of AF...my boobs are full but not sore like they usually are and yesterday I blew up at my husband and told him he should probably go sleep in his mother's house. :) :( I am very bloated but I always am around AF time. I am also cramping off and on which I very very rarely do....How long would implantation bleeding last? Not a full day right? Also light brownish/reddish discharge yesterday...If I do get AF what a time for it to be late-how cruel! :)


----------



## Loren

can anyone shine some light on this, i stood up before and it werent quick atall just normal and i got an almighty crampy pain by my left hip/groin then i went really dizzy? i would have put it down to standing up to quick but i didnt :S xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

pink_bow said:


> Ok Im totally confused as to where I am :shrug: not sure if im about to ov or if I am preg!
> 
> But for past week (maybe longer) I have been having shooting pains in my boobs and like a burning sensation in them too.
> Haven't felt properly sick yet but on odd ocasion have felt nauseas.
> Also having white CM and when go to loo, my knickers are damp (sorry TMI!)
> 
> :dust: to everyone! xx
> 
> Forgot to add that Im also starving all the time!

well i def had burning nipples, and shooting pains but didnt really get cm and hunger till after 20dpo x


----------



## pink_bow

Thanks gossipgirly :D x


----------



## maaybe2010

Hopinmg someone can help. . . O:)

AF is four days late and :bfn: at 16dpo (now 18dpo)

After :sex: this morning, I had blood on the tissue (about the size of a 5p) but only because I was pushing it to see i.e. if I had just wiped normally I would not have seen anything.
It was very diluted and not at all red (more yellowy, oragne) but I could smell the 'fresh' smell so it isn't old blood. This was around two, two and half hours ago.

I've just been the toilet again and there wasn't anything on the tissue even when I was really dabbing to see.

I'm wondering what it could be?
The start of AF? 
or something else maybe I ov'd reeeeeally late and it was implantation bleeding?
It might even be a little cut or scratch?

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?

xx


----------



## lilbabylove

maaybe2010 said:


> Hopinmg someone can help. . . O:)
> 
> AF is four days late and :bfn: at 16dpo (now 18dpo)
> 
> After :sex: this morning, I had blood on the tissue (about the size of a 5p) but only because I was pushing it to see i.e. if I had just wiped normally I would not have seen anything.
> It was very diluted and not at all red (more yellowy, oragne) but I could smell the 'fresh' smell so it isn't old blood. This was around two, two and half hours ago.
> 
> I've just been the toilet again and there wasn't anything on the tissue even when I was really dabbing to see.
> 
> I'm wondering what it could be?
> The start of AF?
> or something else maybe I ov'd reeeeeally late and it was implantation bleeding?
> It might even be a little cut or scratch?
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?
> 
> xx

yes.. =\ I was completely convinced I had implantation bleeding before and it turned out to be nothing at all.. and AF was late for me too and was convinced I had to get a blood test done and sure enough AF showed her evil face two days later..wicked =( haha. But, wait it out another two or three days and if nothing comes then test at about 5 days from today =) :dust: to you sweetheart! xoxo


----------



## Babydreams321

sweet109 said:


> I am so confused!! I took an early preg. test on Sunday came back negative. Few days later took another and got a very faint line, thought it must be an "evaporation" line. Just learned that word...AF due today and I keep running to the bathroom because I am convinced I feel something. I have very light brownish/reddish stains just like the start of AF...my boobs are full but not sore like they usually are and yesterday I blew up at my husband and told him he should probably go sleep in his mother's house. :) :( I am very bloated but I always am around AF time. I am also cramping off and on which I very very rarely do....How long would implantation bleeding last? Not a full day right? Also light brownish/reddish discharge yesterday...If I do get AF what a time for it to be late-how cruel! :)


Hi ya hon - i had implantation spotting for three days on & off xx i got my BFP last week & STILL have cramps & AF symptoms...so all looking promising at the mo for you hon !

if you know when you ovulated you should get implantation bleeding roughly 8-12 days after ovulation xxx good luck!


----------



## maaybe2010

lilbabylove said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hopinmg someone can help. . . O:)
> 
> AF is four days late and :bfn: at 16dpo (now 18dpo)
> 
> After :sex: this morning, I had blood on the tissue (about the size of a 5p) but only because I was pushing it to see i.e. if I had just wiped normally I would not have seen anything.
> It was very diluted and not at all red (more yellowy, oragne) but I could smell the 'fresh' smell so it isn't old blood. This was around two, two and half hours ago.
> 
> I've just been the toilet again and there wasn't anything on the tissue even when I was really dabbing to see.
> 
> I'm wondering what it could be?
> The start of AF?
> or something else maybe I ov'd reeeeeally late and it was implantation bleeding?
> It might even be a little cut or scratch?
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?
> 
> xx
> 
> yes.. =\ I was completely convinced I had implantation bleeding before and it turned out to be nothing at all.. and AF was late for me too and was convinced I had to get a blood test done and sure enough AF showed her evil face two days later..wicked =( haha. But, wait it out another two or three days and if nothing comes then test at about 5 days from today =) :dust: to you sweetheart! xoxoClick to expand...

Oh no :(
Sorry you got AF hun :hugs:
How many day were you late altogether?
I was going to test on Sunday so I'd be 20dpo and 6 days late. . . 
You think that would be too soon? 

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for replying btw :hugs:

xx


----------



## wifey26

Hi Girls!

I'm so gutted!! I took a test yesterday at about 3pm ish at 8dpo i didn't expect anything becuase of it being so early!! So i was over the moon when i got a faint :bfp: i couldn't believe it i was soooooo happy!!!! BUT!! I've tested this morning and nothing!! :bfn: ?????????? I'm so confused!!! I know all about chemical pregnancies as i had one last cycle but the tests got gradually fainter! This one was positive yesterday and egative today!! I am only about 9 dpo today and realise i shouldn't be testing so early but i can't help it!! I have very irregular cycles my last cyle was 57 days and this one is on day 53!
I have a few symptoms Headaches, bloody and stuffy nose, really sore gums, funny taste in mouth (not metallic tho) i was sooo tired last night too! a day of diarrhea (Cant spell) i never get that!
I'm just so upset and don't know why is was positive yesterday and not today? All i can think is dodgy test because surely if it was chemical then i would still have a bit og hcg in my urine? 
Sorry for long post i just need to tell someone about it!!

Also what makes it worse, i wasn't going to tell hubby about faint line because of the dissapointment last cycle with the chemical but i couldn't hold it in!! He was ecxited but warey at the same time and now i'm gonna have to tell him again!!!

:cry:


----------



## mummy_blues

sorry, double posting


----------



## mummy_blues

hi, I'm pretty new, only ttc since earlier this month. 
I have a strange question, but I have loss of appetite the last few days and food just tastes SO SO BLAND to me. 
this *mornings coffee *- BLAND and Bitter, had to spit it out although this is my favourite coffee beans...
Ate some *cheese* I normally eat every morning - had to spit it out and rinse my mouth, couldn't get it down. DH said cheese tasted fine.?????
this mornings *apricot jam and toast *- BLAND and tasteless, tasted better three days ago
Tried some *chocolate chip cookie*s I LoVE and snack on every day - BLAND and tasteless, no taste of chocolate anymore
..All I have been doing is drinking liters and liters of fresh orange juice (bland as well, but sour enough for me to taste and washes off the horrid taste on my tongue) and eating like 3-4 huge Oranges every morning.....

Should I see a doctor, something wrong like stomach ulcer or digestive system upset or so??? 
HELP! its a Saturday, I could only probably see a doctor on Monday...


----------



## BoBo

Hi Ladies,

So, I finally get an official posting in this excellent thread :thumbup: got my BFP today:cloud9:

To be honest, I have probably had more symptoms in the months that it didn't happen, but thats probably because I didn't think we had managed it this month.

Symptoms have been:

Mild heartburn for the last week
AF cramps pretty much since OV(like the dragging feeling you get). Normally only get this the day AF is due
13DPO (Yesterday) in the afternoon at work, I had a hot flush and and went really spaced out, had to go for some fresh air.

Thats about it really. I had some CM, but i think I normally get this anyway.


----------



## sweet109

Congrats BoBo! For all those suffering from cramps like I am I was wondering where are your cramps? I never had cramps during PMS so cramps are new to me. My cramps were in the lower abdominal area initially now they are more are my left side and today it's left side and lower left back. Does anyone else have cramps on one side only?


----------



## fairygirl

My normal AF cramps are like I'm being squeezed or kicked on the inside. With my BFP it was more like fingers typing. Now I just have backache.


----------



## Daria87

Ok,here's a question for you ladies to see if any of you have had these symptoms.I came off BCP over a month ago and even then,AF was barely spotting if anything.Now,I've been really tired,REALLY hungry some days and not so hungry others,mood swings,nausea,and some cramping. I took a hpt a day or two after my last cycle and it came back as :bfn: so I don't know if I took it too soon but I've stopped taking my BCP before and all that did to me before was that I was an emotional basketcase.I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I just think these symptoms are odd.


----------



## fairygirl

Daria, I had so many symptoms in that first cycle post pill, after the initial withdrawl bleed, I even thought for a second I could be pregnant. My cycles didn't settle down in the 6 months I was off it before conceiving (we were ttc for 3 of them). I ended up using a CBFM and temping with Fertility Friend to know when I was ovulating.


----------



## lilbabylove

maaybe2010 said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hopinmg someone can help. . . O:)
> 
> AF is four days late and :bfn: at 16dpo (now 18dpo)
> 
> After :sex: this morning, I had blood on the tissue (about the size of a 5p) but only because I was pushing it to see i.e. if I had just wiped normally I would not have seen anything.
> It was very diluted and not at all red (more yellowy, oragne) but I could smell the 'fresh' smell so it isn't old blood. This was around two, two and half hours ago.
> 
> I've just been the toilet again and there wasn't anything on the tissue even when I was really dabbing to see.
> 
> I'm wondering what it could be?
> The start of AF?
> or something else maybe I ov'd reeeeeally late and it was implantation bleeding?
> It might even be a little cut or scratch?
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?
> 
> xx
> 
> yes.. =\ I was completely convinced I had implantation bleeding before and it turned out to be nothing at all.. and AF was late for me too and was convinced I had to get a blood test done and sure enough AF showed her evil face two days later..wicked =( haha. But, wait it out another two or three days and if nothing comes then test at about 5 days from today =) :dust: to you sweetheart! xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no :(
> Sorry you got AF hun :hugs:
> How many day were you late altogether?
> I was going to test on Sunday so I'd be 20dpo and 6 days late. . .
> You think that would be too soon?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

oh noes this was way back when in October or November =) currently I'm having all these crazy things happening this cycle that never happened before. and I'm praying for both of our :bfp:s! =) Any news yet though sweetie? It's sunday you should test now =) and if it were ib then it might not show up on a hpt so don't get discouraged it is possible you o'd late! =) fx for you!


----------



## mummy_blues

Daria87 said:


> Ok,here's a question for you ladies to see if any of you have had these symptoms.I came off BCP over a month ago and even then,AF was barely spotting if anything.Now,I've been really tired,REALLY hungry some days and not so hungry others,mood swings,nausea,and some cramping. I took a hpt a day or two after my last cycle and it came back as :bfn: so I don't know if I took it too soon but I've stopped taking my BCP before and all that did to me before was that I was an emotional basketcase.I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I just think these symptoms are odd.

Lots of symptoms post-pill. I came off Feb 20th, I "always thought" and always had 29/30 day cycles before the pill. But I didn't want to take the chance and guessing game with FF and all the charting and temps thing, so I just got an OPK after my AF for my first month of TTC. turned out I ovulated really really LATE on day 21 (meaning I am probably having a 32- 36 day cycle this month). 
If I had "assumed" I ovulate on days 14-15, would have missed BD-ing completely on DAY 21 and not have a chance this month at all....get youself an OPK,,,,


----------



## bec23

Hi Girlies

Just wondering if someone out there may be able to heLP.
We have been TTC for almost 9 months now and nothing seems to be happening.
Had a few late periods but my AF always seemed to arrive :-(
My Last period was 27th Jan 2010, which makes me just short of 3 weeks late.
I have done tests from 1 day missed, but havent done one for a week.
No major symptoms, only tingly nipples. Not stressed, Have gained a weight recently which could be a cause of missed period i guess.
I have felt emotional recently, the smallest things make me cry, but not ll the time

I know i should go to the Doctor to get a blood test done if i have another negative test.
I just wanted to know if anyone didnt get a positive till gone 6 weeks pregnant, or no symptoms at all.

Hope someone can tell me anything about there expreiences.

B.x


----------



## Lynsay

Morning, 
it's probably best that I explain my situation before reeling off my list of symptoms to you. I need your advice...
My periods have been really irregular for the last 6-7 months, ever since ttc (probably natures way of playing games with me).

Tummy - dull pain (almost like I've been doing loads of situps)
Exhausted - slept most of Saturday 20th March.*
Boobs - aching, couldn't get comfy in bed.*
Hungry - starving this weekend c/19th.*
Hunger subsided - strange feeling in gums and teeth.*
Missed period - LMP 1st Feb*
Negative HPT Monday early am 22nd March.*

So I have all the above LMP Feb 1st I think I ov around 15th and had a BFN this morning. I'm gutted, I've never experienced any of the above whilst ttc, and I was so sure this month would be my lucky month

any help would be appreciated x x x


----------



## mummy_blues

UPDATE (caution TMI ALERT!!!).

DPO6- Did my weekend shopping, I don't take red Meat at ALL!!! Suddenly bought 600g of beef steaks of the best cut, all I had for dinner was Beef steak with orange juice, DH think I am mad, tearing at Beef steaks for two days and washing it down with orange juice. Usual taste buds have not returned, I still can't taste much. 
Last night DPO7 - cramps cramps cramps. Woke up a few times to pee. creamy whitish CM last night. Pain shooting down my left leg. 
This morning DPO 8 - no more cramps, tastebuds haven't returned, 4th day can't stand coffee. Had beef steak sandwich for breakfast. Took a sample for OPK since I haven't bought my HPTs yet, OPK STILL TELLS Me two dark lines!! can't believe it because I ovulated on the 15th March according to clearblue so sth is clearly wrong.... 
(TMI TMI!!) First morning Urine sample smelled REALLY strangely sweet this morning, never smelled anything like that in my life. Kinda like melted Wine gums with marshmellows (no, I didn't have a joint!).. and I haven't been able to do the big thing in the loo since 3 days ago although I am the very regular to the hour kinda girl...

appreciate any help ladies, this is really my first cycle TTC and probably never encountered anything like this before in my life. 
Really thinking of going to the doctors (specially concerned with the sweet pee smell??), but he might think I am going crazy...


----------



## Kerrieann

Woo-hoo i finally get to post my symptoms on here, got my :bfp: yesterday! :happydance:

O-6dpo loads of cramping, especially on day 6 think it was implantation! No spotting tho at all.

5dpo-9dpo wierd dreams, sicky feeling in tummy like nerves, really tired in day

6do- horrible cramps and really tired, thought af was going to arrive extra early!

7dpo lots of crealy white cm (sorry tmi) very irritable, shouted at hubby and my mum for no reason then burst into tears 3 times in the same day :blush:

8dpo- nothing everything gone 

9dpo- still no symptoms but :bfp: in ic and frer

10dpo (today) digi says 'pregnant' 1-2 weeks! also done frer and more ic's haha:happydance::cloud9:

Good luck to everyone ttc, it took us 2 years, but will happen for everyone at the right time :dust:


----------



## mummy_blues

Congrats KERRIEANN!!! All the best of health!


----------



## Lynsay

Congrats Kerrieann!! Xxx


----------



## Hann79

Hi Girls,

Just had to say, if you are having morning sickness and nausea try Seabands, get them in the chemist, it works on acupressure points on wrist so no chemicals or pills:thumbup: I haven't had nausea for 2 days now which is a welcome relief!!:happydance: Hope it works for you
xxx


----------



## Catters

mummy_blues said:


> UPDATE (caution TMI ALERT!!!).
> 
> DPO6- Did my weekend shopping, I don't take red Meat at ALL!!! Suddenly bought 600g of beef steaks of the best cut, all I had for dinner was Beef steak with orange juice, DH think I am mad, tearing at Beef steaks for two days and washing it down with orange juice. Usual taste buds have not returned, I still can't taste much.
> Last night DPO7 - cramps cramps cramps. Woke up a few times to pee. creamy whitish CM last night. Pain shooting down my left leg.
> This morning DPO 8 - no more cramps, tastebuds haven't returned, 4th day can't stand coffee. Had beef steak sandwich for breakfast. Took a sample for OPK since I haven't bought my HPTs yet, OPK STILL TELLS Me two dark lines!! can't believe it because I ovulated on the 15th March according to clearblue so sth is clearly wrong....
> (TMI TMI!!) First morning Urine sample smelled REALLY strangely sweet this morning, never smelled anything like that in my life. Kinda like melted Wine gums with marshmellows (no, I didn't have a joint!).. and I haven't been able to do the big thing in the loo since 3 days ago although I am the very regular to the hour kinda girl...
> 
> appreciate any help ladies, this is really my first cycle TTC and probably never encountered anything like this before in my life.
> Really thinking of going to the doctors (specially concerned with the sweet pee smell??), but he might think I am going crazy...

I just had to post .. First, have you checked out the website https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html ... I think you might be pregnant and are possibly picking up trace levels of hormones. Worth reading, if you get a bit bored. :)

Second, the pee thing -- I am the EXACT SAME WAY. I kept thinking back, as I sat on the pot in awe, "what in the world did I consume to make it smell this way??? Massive amounts of cotton candy with a side of asparagus? WEIRDDDDD!!!" and it hasn't gone away. I went and had a UTI test done (because I truly wanted to rule that out -- even though I have no pain whatsoever) and negative/all is good. :shrug: who the heck knows.... 

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU, mummyblues! I'll be checking in on your posts to see how you are moving along! :)


----------



## redhairedlady

bec23 said:


> Hi Girlies
> 
> Just wondering if someone out there may be able to heLP.
> We have been TTC for almost 9 months now and nothing seems to be happening.
> Had a few late periods but my AF always seemed to arrive :-(
> My Last period was 27th Jan 2010, which makes me just short of 3 weeks late.
> I have done tests from 1 day missed, but havent done one for a week.
> No major symptoms, only tingly nipples. Not stressed, Have gained a weight recently which could be a cause of missed period i guess.
> I have felt emotional recently, the smallest things make me cry, but not ll the time
> 
> I know i should go to the Doctor to get a blood test done if i have another negative test.
> I just wanted to know if anyone didnt get a positive till gone 6 weeks pregnant, or no symptoms at all.
> 
> Hope someone can tell me anything about there expreiences.
> 
> B.x


If you are three weeks late and BFN, I would say you are not pregnant. However, if you ovulated late and still caught the egg, you may be pregnant, but just really early along! I'm not an expert by any means, but I got a nice dark line just one day after I missed my period.

I have had some tingly nipples this month, when I got my BFP, but I also had them fairly regularly on BFN months, too. I am not particularly emotional either now, but some women say they are. Symptoms are so tricky to go by!

Oh, another things that really really helped me was temperature charting. Because my cycles were a bit irregular, I was able to chart and find out to the day when I ovulated, so we could get good BD timing in. Also I could tell when AF was due. When your temps stay high after AF is due, it's a great indication that you're pregnant. Which is what happened to me this month! :happydance: 

I hope you are pregnant, but are just too early to pick up the hormone yet. Wishing you the best!


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats kerryann wow 10 dpo and bfp on digi! r u sure u didnt ov earlier?? i had bfn at 11dpo lol maybe your peg with twins :D xxx


----------



## Kerrieann

Jesus please dont say that!! Haha actually would be lovely but just very hard work! xx


----------



## Kerrieann

Oh and i defo ovulated 10 days ago! x


----------



## wifey26

Hi Girls!

I wonder if someone could help me? Everyone is talking about how many dpo they are, i just wondered how you know? I have been using OPK's and i got my LH surge on weds 10th and thurs 11th march so when do i say i ovulated? Fri or sat?
Please can someone help me.......

xx


----------



## GossipGirly

thing is the only way you actually know when u o'vd is if u temp and get 3 temp rises opk's may detected a surge but ur body may not o and they are also really hard to read, unless u really know ur body and can tell if u have o'vd like sore boobs straight after ov or a definate change in cm that u recognise u just dont know its just guessing, dpo is how many days past ovulation you are so if u o'vd yesterday u would be 1dpo now.. best way to kinow exact is temp u can find loads of info on bnb of how to temp properly p.s www.fertilityfriend.com is fab to chart 

edit - but its usually up to 48hrs after so u really cant tell exactly when xx


----------



## wifey26

Thanks for reply!!

I don't temp becasue i'm a really light sleeper and always have broken sleep! I did have lots of ewcm and ovulation pain so i suppose i know about when it was but dont know exact day!

Thanks again xx


----------



## Sarahcake

Right girlies i figured you lot may have some clue about what the hell is going on lol

Im 8 days late for af now, something which has happened before but not for the past 6-7 months, ive been a regular 28 day cycle.
I definately Ov because i feel it every month and we hit the window bang on this month.

I have had ever so slight cramping in my tummy followed by a stabbing sensation in the left side of my tummy. They arnt constant and for a time i wondered if it was my af but they have disapeared entirely now :S
I feel really sicky, ive only been sick once but i think that may have been a mix of having a late night coughing fit and some tiredness. Today is when the sickness has really hit me, it took a while to munch down my breakfast but im ok now i have.

Im also having severe insomnia, i love my bed and would sleep all day if i could but for no reason whatsoever, i just keep waking up sitting there for 20 mins, falling back to sleep and doing it all over again in about a hours time. Oddly though i dont feel too tired and im actually full of energy.

I did have a nasty taste in my mouth but that seems to have buggered off 2 days ago (hurrah) i dont have sore (.) (.) or anything which is wierd as when my af is due they are usually unbearable to touch.

Heres the kicker, ive done frer's, clearblues and tesco's own tests and they have all come back Negative :( I really wanted to do my last frer this morning but i cant bear to see another bfn :(

I keep asking myself am i imagining these symptoms but im really not, they are all clear as day. It may be worth mentioning that my mum didnt test positive until she was 3 months gone with me and my brothers.

HELP!!! lol


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls!

Thought I would leave my early preg symptoms for you seeing as I am now pregnant :happydance:

So I got my first faint faint line on an IC and a superdrug at 10dpo as I woke up feeling really rubbish and just "had a feeling" :blush:

The lines steadily got darker over the next few days until I got "Pregnant 1-2" on a digi at 12dpo :cloud9:

So my early symptoms...
:flower: Irritability - more than just the usual pre-af type - actually wanted to hurt DH :blush:
:flower: Sore boobs - a little more than pre-af
:flower: Lower back ache
:flower: Loads of lotiony/creamy CM
:flower: Emotional!
:flower: Some light period type cramps (which send me running to the toilet knicker checking!)
:flower: Bloated - already look 5 months gone!

Also, I was sure I was out this month, just felt like AF was on her way!

Also wanted to give hope to any one-tubers out there - I lost my left tube last October due to ectopic pregnancy ans started trying again in January this year and here I am! I know I'm not out of the woods yet but there you go! Good luck girls x


----------



## Sarahcake

Aww congrats Kimmyb :D Happy and healthy 9 months to you.
Thank you for sharing your symptoms its a big help i find :D


----------



## Sarahcake

Actually seeing your post Kimmy made me realise i forgot to put ive been having a copious amount of off white creamy cm too (sorry if tmi, but were all friends here!)


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: sarahcake, have you thought about going to your doctors and asking for BHcG? I'm not sure what the protocol is or how late you have to be? But I think that would put your mind at rest? Good luck hun, hope its just a shy beanie in there :flower:


----------



## Sarahcake

Yeah i tried to get into the docs yesterday and today and they are fully booked :( Im not too sure what their policy is because ive not been to that doctors before.

Im just getting annoyed now, i would like to know one way or another, of course ill be gutted if af turns up but least i would know!

Thankyou hun, i really hope so too :D


----------



## lilbabylove

I am officially 10dpo and want to test because am having all the same symptoms..

creamy/lotiony white cm since o
cramps like af is coming any second since o and check and it is nothing? just cm :\ and I even freaked out because I said NO WAY IS THE WITCH COMING AT 6 DPO THAT IS TOO SOON IF SHE COMES I NEED TO SEE A DOCTOR! ha
I've been so tired and had a runny nose starting at 3 dpo so I'm assuming a cold is coming on
night sweats..OMG..I hate this one! past three nights I wake up in a puddle of sweat to wear my sheets are soaked and I can't get back to sleep.
including my vivid dreams that DH said I wake up screaming or crying and have been having dreams of us in the delivery room..? weird
metallic taste in mouth off and on since friday..?
and lower backache 
sore bbs but not terrible since o which has never happened

actually none of this has ever happened after o but the cramping..so maybe that is good?

any insight ladies with their bfp? :)


----------



## lilbabylove

:bfn: today at 10 dpo trying not to get my hopes up though.


----------



## GossipGirly

i got bfn at 11dpo im didnt test again till 20dpo and got a whoppa of a line and 2-3w on digi xx


----------



## lilbabylove

I guess I really should wait to see if the :witch: shows up.. :\ too impatient tho


----------



## Lynsay

Sarahcake said:


> Yeah i tried to get into the docs yesterday and today and they are fully booked :( Im not too sure what their policy is because ive not been to that doctors before.
> 
> Im just getting annoyed now, i would like to know one way or another, of course ill be gutted if af turns up but least i would know!
> 
> Thankyou hun, i really hope so too :D

Good luck Hun, i'm in a similar position. No period at all this month, with some symptoms (chronic constipation, sore/tender breasts, sleepless nights, extreme fatigue, lower back pain, cramps...) but BFN yesterday am. Phoned my Drs office, and spoke to a nurse. I've gotta test again on 31st and if symptoms continue with no BFP, I've gotta go in for a BHcG :-( I really hope things are okay - my grandma had trouble producing enough, it it took her 3 yrs to concieve baby number one, but she then went onto having 6 children! 

Keep us posted, and I'll let you know what happens next weds
x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Gosh! This 2ww is soooooo :wacko:

Trying not to symptom spot. I don't test till next week Monday (doctor's appointment), so trying not to ](*,) before then!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Step Mummy

I am still here, waiting and losing my marbles! 14 dpo now, normal dpo for me 11-12, so effectively 2-3 days late, had plenty of symptoms, getting realy fed up now and losing the will to live!

I just want an answer one way or another - I did a HPT on Thursday got a BFN - not surprising too early, again on Saturday - nothing, so trying to hold my pee now for 4 hours to try again tonight - can't wait any longer - keep getting butterflies at the thought, but can't stand the thought of a no - but even if I get a BFN I will still not lose hope until AF arrives - so really unless get a BFP I will continue going around and round in circles!!!


----------



## momtoboys1

Step Mummy said:


> I am still here, waiting and losing my marbles! 14 dpo now, normal dpo for me 11-12, so effectively 2-3 days late, had plenty of symptoms, getting realy fed up now and losing the will to live!
> 
> I just want an answer one way or another - I did a HPT on Thursday got a BFN - not surprising too early, again on Saturday - nothing, so trying to hold my pee now for 4 hours to try again tonight - can't wait any longer - keep getting butterflies at the thought, but can't stand the thought of a no - but even if I get a BFN I will still not lose hope until AF arrives - so really unless get a BFP I will continue going around and round in circles!!!

Stepmommy you are just like me. I am aroun 3-4days late (I have very short cycles) and still testing BFN. I have no symptoms of AF yet though.
Usually 3 days before she comes I get brown spotting and TMI need to go empty my bowels more often. Then the nasty cramps come and af starts and its been that way for 5 years now since ds was born.

I really hope I am pregnant but am starting to lose hope with all the bfns


----------



## momtoboys1

I started this thread 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/298410-anyone-get-late-bfp.html

and so far I am getting the responses i was looking for, some ladies don't get a bfp until weeks after their af was due


----------



## Lilpalf

Good luck to everybody this cycle.

I think I am on 7dpo. I only think because since TTC2 I'm only using OPK's to predict ovulation. I had bad ovary pain last Monday night and early Tuesday morning and it went mid morning but the OPK that afternoon was still +ve. I'm saying that I ovulated Tuesday.

7dpo is where I get all crazy with symptom spotting. I normally have a 12 day lp, so have nearly a week of obsessing to go. I'm not really getting any symptoms at the moment. I've heartburn for a couple of days but I'm not counting that as anything. I'm getting some mild cramping today but I think I get that most months. I have no boob changes but my chest is spotty which is unusual.

I'm sure you will see me around here a lot in the next few days, lol


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi ladies,

I have just, in the last 15 mins, been and done two more tests, held my wee for 3.30 hours then peed in a cup so could test more than once - obviously adicted to it now!!! Was really convinced this was it! Both negative one was Boots which is supposed to ulstra sensative, and a tesco one (ran out of the FRER). Just so upsetting, I don't know what to think, why do our bodies have to torture us like this. I have always been 11-12dpo in the 6 month of testing, before that I had 7 months of 28 day cycles so always regular then too although we were trying but not recording at that stage, so I don't have the history of those months. So in my mind that means something is different right? BUT WHATTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi ladies, I was not one of the lucky ones to go up to the next level and proceed to First Trimester - I am back to the bottom at TTC, AF arrived with a heavy burst this morning, just after I woke with a temp drop!

Oh well that will explain the BFN's!

And yes there were tears, as I was really convinced, but at least I have a really big symptom list to check against next month to stop me getting so excited next month.

Also we have our referral to the hospital now and DH has his sample to produce - lucky thing! 

Fingers crossed for cycle 11! and for everyone for April 2010!

Good luck - speak again in two weeks! XXX


----------



## Lilpalf

I am sorry for your bfn. Our bodies play some mean tricks on us sometimes.

Fingers crossed for this month and your tests


----------



## ladymilly

hi ladies i got my BFP this morning :happydance: on a first response. i had done 4 :blush: tesco tests since sunday night and they were all very faint lines. so my symptoms are

really really tired
very moody and cranky
peeing more often
sore boobs although not as sore as my last 2 pregnancies (yet!!)
had AF cramps about a week before i should have
really really hungry
no energy
yesterday i went into town with jack and i was so shattered just from strolling around rolling the buggy!! i just couldnt wait to come home and sit down
bit naseous not much though but didnt have that on my other two pregnancies either
really really vivid dreams, weird ones too lol
and night sweats 

i cant think of anything else but if i do i will post them :flower:


----------



## amym

ladymilly said:


> hi ladies i got my BFP this morning :happydance: on a first response. i had done 4 :blush: tesco tests since sunday night and they were all very faint lines. so my symptoms are
> 
> really really tired
> very moody and cranky
> peeing more often
> sore boobs although not as sore as my last 2 pregnancies (yet!!)
> had AF cramps about a week before i should have
> really really hungry
> no energy
> yesterday i went into town with jack and i was so shattered just from strolling around rolling the buggy!! i just couldnt wait to come home and sit down
> bit naseous not much though but didnt have that on my other two pregnancies either
> really really vivid dreams, weird ones too lol
> and night sweats
> 
> i cant think of anything else but if i do i will post them :flower:



Congratulations! That's great news. I am 9dpo today and have had a few cramp like twinges, like AF coming but she's not due till Weds / Thurs so am hoping cos you had similar that this is a good sign. Also sore boobage!

Can't wait to TEST!!!!


----------



## mummy_blues

hi Ladymilly, congrats!!
I am putting off testing until AF should arrive.. i am just too scared to test now although I am already quite certain (I've gone up one bra cup size, nipples have been rock hard since ovulation and the Nausea has started). Just afraid that if i get a BFP now and it ends up as a MC with AF coming; I might break down and cry out of despair! 
The miscarriage statistics during the first week of pregnancy (between conception & AF) is making me so scared and worried!!


----------



## ladymilly

ok so i said above that i only had a bit of nausea. scrap that. i have had it all day but at least i can eat with it :thumbup: lol seems to be getting worse as the day goes on :dohh: im too excited to care though :happydance::happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## lilbabylove

ladymilly said:


> hi ladies i got my BFP this morning :happydance: on a first response. i had done 4 :blush: tesco tests since sunday night and they were all very faint lines. so my symptoms are
> 
> really really tired
> very moody and cranky
> peeing more often
> sore boobs although not as sore as my last 2 pregnancies (yet!!)
> had AF cramps about a week before i should have
> really really hungry
> no energy
> yesterday i went into town with jack and i was so shattered just from strolling around rolling the buggy!! i just couldnt wait to come home and sit down
> bit naseous not much though but didnt have that on my other two pregnancies either
> really really vivid dreams, weird ones too lol
> and night sweats
> 
> i cant think of anything else but if i do i will post them :flower:

 OMG congratulations sweetheart! you just gave me hope because I am having the exact same symptoms and AF is due tomorrow or sunday! :) thank you for that! My night sweats were terrible I couldn't believe it and I never have sore boobs before AF but sore boobs when walking anywhere especially downstairs and sore nipples hope I will be following you very soon how many dpo are you?


----------



## sweet109

congrats ladymilly!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

KimmyB said:


> :hi: girls!
> 
> Thought I would leave my early preg symptoms for you seeing as I am now pregnant :happydance:
> 
> So I got my first faint faint line on an IC and a superdrug at 10dpo as I woke up feeling really rubbish and just "had a feeling" :blush:
> 
> The lines steadily got darker over the next few days until I got "Pregnant 1-2" on a digi at 12dpo :cloud9:
> 
> So my early symptoms...
> :flower: Irritability - more than just the usual pre-af type - actually wanted to hurt DH :blush:
> :flower: Sore boobs - a little more than pre-af
> :flower: Lower back ache
> :flower: Loads of lotiony/creamy CM
> :flower: Emotional!
> :flower: Some light period type cramps (which send me running to the toilet knicker checking!)
> :flower: Bloated - already look 5 months gone!
> 
> Also, I was sure I was out this month, just felt like AF was on her way!
> 
> Also wanted to give hope to any one-tubers out there - I lost my left tube last October due to ectopic pregnancy ans started trying again in January this year and here I am! I know I'm not out of the woods yet but there you go! Good luck girls x

Those are mostly my symptoms just now....I wonder! I'm scared to test though *hides*


----------



## lilbabylove

oh no ladies..think I'm out. so I think I didn't O when I thought I did..I think it was monday which is two days after I assumed which would make me 11 dpo. And now I had a few drops of pinkish spotting tonight only when I wiped it wasn't on my knickers so hopefully this isn't an early AF and she will not show up full force. Because I reread the OPK pamphlet and when I took the test saturday it was a line but not nearly as dark or darker then the other line I thought a line was a line..ha. So I had ewcm on monday as well as sunday and it said that when you get the dark line you will ovulate in 24-48 hours so I don't think I O'd on Saturday the 13th wish me luck ladies :) :dust: to all


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:dust:


----------



## ladymilly

lilbabylove i was due AF last monday but only got very very faint BFPs from sunday night to wednesday morning on tesco tests. i did a first response yesterday morning and got my BFP :cloud9:
good luck hun and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you. let us know how you get on :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## redhairedlady

Just popping in to say best wishes to you ladies! I hope you get your BFPs! To those who have been trying less than a year--don't lose hope, please. We tried for over 10 months, and we are perfectly healthy, as far as I know. It just takes a little longer with some than others. I definitely recommend eating healthier and temperature charting, too. Both those things really helped us. 

I think I have a sticky bean. I am almost 7 weeks, and no problems. Feeling pretty good up until yesterday. I am faintly nauseous all the time, but still able to function. God bless!


----------



## sma1588

hii ladies,
well i usually dont O and i know i did this month on CD13 (yay) and we stuck with having bedroom fun every other night so im really hoping we caught it this month... so far my boobs r hurting and starting yesterday i feel like i ate a filled balloon whole (like i need to burp really bad but nothing happens)..also im getting some pinching like pains but really fast ones 

anybody ever had this?

ps im 7dpo tommorrow


----------



## lilbabylove

sorry I haven't been here ladies I've been too busy CELEBRATING!! :) I got my :bfp:!!!! ahh :) so my symptoms were as goes.. 

-cramping since o
-nausea mostly while waking up until I eat something OH AND CAR SICKNESS OMG
-sore boobies basically under my armpit and through to my nipple
-off and on white cm (which made me feel like af was coming and it was just globs of cm) BUT DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP LADIES IF IT COMES AND GOES I DID BECAUSE SOMETIMES DURING THE DAY IT WOULD BE SO ABUNDANT AND THEN OTHER TIMES IT WAS WATERY LIKE SKIM MILK so don't give up :) 
-gassy..oh it was embarrassing ha
-tired.. I slept all day yesterday ha
-a moody mess I cried watching a wedding story and 16 & pregnant! 
-night sweats so bad with very vivid dreams that make me wake up and not able to get back to sleep easily

oh there is probably more but today I'm going to tell my best friend at breakfast so I could not be happier and wanted to share it with you guys

STICK BABY STICK PLEASE! and :dust: to all waiting for their bfps and hopefully this helped because I had alot of cm but not constant mostly when I was walking around it would be there so much I wet my knickers with it love you girls for supporting me you're the best!


----------



## joyalan

Hi all,

Just wanted to share my symptoms, as I got my BFP on Saturday, March 27th. It was kind of a weird TWW for me, because I was in Florida for spring break the second week. I was officially late for my period on Thurs, at 14DPO, but since I was on vacay, I wasn't able to test until Saturday, when I got back. Since then, I have POAS 3 times, all with very strong positive results.

So, I started getting mild AF cramps starting at 12 DPO, and continued through 16 DPO. I thought for sure AF was on her way!

I had a very tiny drop of brown blood at 9DPO and then again at 14DPO, no pink or red discharge at all. The drops were honestly not noticeable, unless you scrutinized the toilet paper.

I was really really tired (and still am) everyday, sometime after lunch, starting at about 11DPO. This is unusual for me.

Boobs began to be tender and swollen starting about 14 DPO, and that has continued until today. The areolas may be a bit bigger, but nothing too noticeable. There is one extra vein I notice.

I am a little bit more emotional, starting about 13 DPO, but nothing that weird. It is not really grouchiness though, more just easily weepy over slightly sad things (tears came to my eyes during Marley and Me... lol, or if something frustrates me, I will tear up).

I had no increase in discharge that I could notice.

So basically, I thought AF was on her way, even had a tampon in and ready. But she never showed, and it completely was a surprise, since DH had a vasectomy reversal in Nov 09, and we have only been trying for 4 months. We both thought it would take a lot longer.

I did not have a feeling I was preggers, until I was 1 day late for AF, and then I kind of put all the symptoms together that I had wrote off already :)

FYI - we did use softcups with a squirt of preseed for the last two months - I think this really was key considering he probably has a lower sperm count (between the reversal and vericocele on one side).


----------



## xLuciax

Hi girls not posted on this before but have seen the thread for a while just wondering if anyone has got AF cramps post OV? im now 8dpo and hae been getting light AF cramps since 5 dpo they are very off and on not very sore but can be a bother anyone else? I read that you can get AF like cramps as the uterus is expanding for pregnancy and also implantation


----------



## xLuciax

lilbabylove said:


> sorry I haven't been here ladies I've been too busy CELEBRATING!! :) I got my :bfp:!!!! ahh :) so my symptoms were as goes..
> 
> -cramping since o
> -nausea mostly while waking up until I eat something OH AND CAR SICKNESS OMG
> -sore boobies basically under my armpit and through to my nipple
> -off and on white cm (which made me feel like af was coming and it was just globs of cm) BUT DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP LADIES IF IT COMES AND GOES I DID BECAUSE SOMETIMES DURING THE DAY IT WOULD BE SO ABUNDANT AND THEN OTHER TIMES IT WAS WATERY LIKE SKIM MILK so don't give up :)
> -gassy..oh it was embarrassing ha
> -tired.. I slept all day yesterday ha
> -a moody mess I cried watching a wedding story and 16 & pregnant!
> -night sweats so bad with very vivid dreams that make me wake up and not able to get back to sleep easily
> 
> oh there is probably more but today I'm going to tell my best friend at breakfast so I could not be happier and wanted to share it with you guys
> 
> STICK BABY STICK PLEASE! and :dust: to all waiting for their bfps and hopefully this helped because I had alot of cm but not constant mostly when I was walking around it would be there so much I wet my knickers with it love you girls for supporting me you're the best!


wow i have most of these symptoms right now im usually only car sick in CARS but have been getting ''car sick'' on the tube (train) and on the bus also including car since ''possible conception'' have also had cramps since 5dpo (8 dpo now) ive been quite gassy too sore boobs but I usaully get sore boobs anyway before AF my CM is somtimes watery sometimes a bit thic and lotiony hmmm CONGRATS anyway I can just relate to some of your symptoms so makes me feel a little hopeful yay


----------



## redhairedlady

Yes, I had AF like cramps (practically the same feeling) from 13 DPO til like 17 DPO, and then still have them off and on. Like 2 or 3 dull cramps a day, and I am now 7 weeks pregnant! 

I also had consistent creamy CM, but I never had tons, until after my BFP on 15 DPO. Now I have all kinds, but mostly (TMI) kinda watery and plentiful. And I have definitely been carsick! No sick so much other times, but def in the car, especially on an empty tummy. That didn't start until I was about 5 weeks along, though.

Good symptoms, girls! Keep the BFP's coming!


----------



## lilbabylove

xLuciax said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> sorry I haven't been here ladies I've been too busy CELEBRATING!! :) I got my :bfp:!!!! ahh :) so my symptoms were as goes..
> 
> -cramping since o
> -nausea mostly while waking up until I eat something OH AND CAR SICKNESS OMG
> -sore boobies basically under my armpit and through to my nipple
> -off and on white cm (which made me feel like af was coming and it was just globs of cm) BUT DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP LADIES IF IT COMES AND GOES I DID BECAUSE SOMETIMES DURING THE DAY IT WOULD BE SO ABUNDANT AND THEN OTHER TIMES IT WAS WATERY LIKE SKIM MILK so don't give up :)
> -gassy..oh it was embarrassing ha
> -tired.. I slept all day yesterday ha
> -a moody mess I cried watching a wedding story and 16 & pregnant!
> -night sweats so bad with very vivid dreams that make me wake up and not able to get back to sleep easily
> 
> oh there is probably more but today I'm going to tell my best friend at breakfast so I could not be happier and wanted to share it with you guys
> 
> STICK BABY STICK PLEASE! and :dust: to all waiting for their bfps and hopefully this helped because I had alot of cm but not constant mostly when I was walking around it would be there so much I wet my knickers with it love you girls for supporting me you're the best!
> 
> 
> wow i have most of these symptoms right now im usually only car sick in CARS but have been getting ''car sick'' on the tube (train) and on the bus also including car since ''possible conception'' have also had cramps since 5dpo (8 dpo now) ive been quite gassy too sore boobs but I usaully get sore boobs anyway before AF my CM is somtimes watery sometimes a bit thic and lotiony hmmm CONGRATS anyway I can just relate to some of your symptoms so makes me feel a little hopeful yayClick to expand...

Oh girl you can test soon! I actually kept getting negatives until Saturday :) and that was from blood work I'm still having semi faint lines on a frer so I would say it can take awhile I had a late implant apparently. I can't help myself but being so overjoyed. All of my friends think that we are nuts considering my husband and I are getting restationed (well he is ha I just go along for the ride!) but I think it's perfect. New house, new baby. :)


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls congrats on the bfp's!! 

i'm on the 1ww now, I ov'd last Saturday (+opk a week ago today). 

I'm trying not to symptom spot and to be honest havne't had any major symptoms yet but AF not due til next Thursday. 

However, I've had lots of skim milk colour fluidy CM, today I have had globs of EWCM and I feel really horny lol! A few very mild cramp like sensations and had a tingly sensation at the right side of my uterys/right ovary yesterday! 

I'm 6dpo (however due to +opk on CD14 I could even be 7dpo depending on when eggy popped!)


----------



## lilbabylove

Nessicle said:


> hi girls congrats on the bfp's!!
> 
> i'm on the 1ww now, I ov'd last Saturday (+opk a week ago today).
> 
> I'm trying not to symptom spot and to be honest havne't had any major symptoms yet but AF not due til next Thursday.
> 
> However, I've had lots of skim milk colour fluidy CM, today I have had globs of EWCM and I feel really horny lol! A few very mild cramp like sensations and had a tingly sensation at the right side of my uterys/right ovary yesterday!
> 
> I'm 6dpo (however due to +opk on CD14 I could even be 7dpo depending on when eggy popped!)

mine is like skim milk too and I am almost 5 weeks pregnant :) if this is new for you then you might be pregnant! it was all new to me :) good luck fx for you! test in 4 days if you're having ewcm. you can have the ewcm if you're feeling horny too love haha but fx still!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honey!! CM's calmed a bit but OMG my boobs are mega sore today! Its so sore across my breastbone and under my arms feels almost bruised and my boobs are really really tender and feel almost tingly burny sensation! 

I had a dream last night I did about 5 tests and they were all positive! I never ever get sore boobs so this is entirely new for me, I have always said if I get sore boobs then I'll know, and OMG are they sore and painful!

Also had a strange tugging sensation in my uterus yesterday early morning, and all day had nipping sensations behind my belly button on and off, then was generally achy round my pubic bone and round my hips all day, my abdo feels a bit tender today like I've done lots of crunches (which i havne't lol)


----------



## lilbabylove

oh yes! big symptom for me was underneath armpits to my nipples and I have never gotten sore boobs before! IT SOUNDS SO PROMISING! :) I got these right after O which never happened and trust me they get more sore! I can't even face the shower it hurts or walk down stairs! And let me tell you girl! TEST!!!! Because the night before I got my bfp I had a dream I took a bunch of hpts and ALL POSITIVE! and I wasn't even going to test that day!! SO TAKE ONE TOMORROW! :) I am sooo excited for you! I know you are getting your :bfp: I just feel it you are exactly like me and trust me it all only gets worse after the bfp!


----------



## marinewife101

I agree sore bbs were a big big sign for me and only gets worse i cry when i wake up in the morning because they hurt soooo bad... sounds promising and TEST lol


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: he he thanks honey! 

my boobs aren't as achey this afternoon - asked on another thread if that was normal for it to get less painful as the day went on and one girl said yes she was the same - waking up with very sore bb's and under armpits etc and it easing off! At the mo the tingling has stopped just happens now and then, still feel a bit sore when I feel them and my armpits sorta hurt, and my breast bone and chest feels a bit tender to touch too still but not like this morning! 

Feel a bit achey in the general low down pelvic area too! 

I feel too scared to test like I've imagine the whole boobs hurting scenario lol! 

Can't believe you had the same dream!! How freaky is that?!! Must be a sign! so glad you have faith in me :hugs: I hope this is it! 

Just been to go and get some hpt's and of course everything is shut for Easter Sunday :doh:!!!! So will get some tests tomorrow! xx


----------



## lilbabylove

ok good! :) because yes my achiness comes and goes. I constantly feel like I'm miscarrying because I keep having pulling feelings in my lower abdomen and my back but if they aren't constant then I guess that is a good thing :) I think it's the way I sit haha.


----------



## Nessicle

lilbabylove said:


> ok good! :) because *yes my achiness comes and goes*. I constantly feel like I'm miscarrying because I keep having pulling feelings in my lower abdomen and my back but if they aren't constant then I guess that is a good thing :) I think it's the way I sit haha.

phew that's a relief too then, cos I feel like if I've not got constant aching boobs it must not be real lol silly I know!! So long as it's normal to not have constant extremly sore boobs then that's good enough for me!

I've heard so many ladies have cramping all the way through pregnancy and apparently it's normal or so I've heard - doesnt stop you worrying though hey?! 

I've got sensations like pain but not pain in my pubic bone area mainly on the right side, it's odd it doesnt hurt but it's there if you know what i mean? slight cramping now and then but nothing like AF!


----------



## marinewife101

Nessicle said:


> lilbabylove said:
> 
> 
> ok good! :) because *yes my achiness comes and goes*. I constantly feel like I'm miscarrying because I keep having pulling feelings in my lower abdomen and my back but if they aren't constant then I guess that is a good thing :) I think it's the way I sit haha.
> 
> phew that's a relief too then, cos I feel like if I've not got constant aching boobs it must not be real lol silly I know!! So long as it's normal to not have constant extremly sore boobs then that's good enough for me!
> 
> I've heard so many ladies have cramping all the way through pregnancy and apparently it's normal or so I've heard - doesnt stop you worrying though hey?!
> 
> I've got sensations like pain but not pain in my pubic bone area mainly on the right side, it's odd it doesnt hurt but it's there if you know what i mean? slight cramping now and then but nothing like AF!Click to expand...


the cramping is probably implantation or the stretching of ur uterus to make room for baby =) and yes my bbs are not as sore during the day as when i first wake up and i had cramps all through out my pregnancy with my daughter up until i had her lol so thats normal this one seems to be the same.. and the right side pain is prob from the ovary you ov'd from just being a lil achy =) best of luck


----------



## Nessicle

marinewife101 said:


> [
> 
> 
> the cramping is probably implantation or the stretching of ur uterus to make room for baby =) and yes my bbs are not as sore during the day as when i first wake up and i had cramps all through out my pregnancy with my daughter up until i had her lol so thats normal this one seems to be the same.. and the right side pain is prob from the ovary you ov'd from just being a lil achy =) best of luck

:flower: thank you sweetie! Always good to hear this from the experts :hugs: you girls have made me feel that I'm right to think this might be it yay!! 

Glad my bb pain seems to be normal too - they've started tingling again this afternoon and feel a bit burny and achey again so thinking I'm gonna get my bb pain evening and morning - at least it won't be too bad while at work! 

Sounds daft but the cramping is almost like a stretching/cramping sensation very strange lol xx


----------



## Nessicle

went out to get some tests but of course everything is bloody closed for easter! Oh well will be better to wait til tomorrow!!


----------



## lilbabylove

ness :) I truly think you are I will be surprised if you do not come back and post a HUGE BFP :) and then you can move over to first trimester with marinewife and I! :) extremely excited for you!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh thank you sweetheart!! :happydance: I can't wait to come join you both in First Tri :wohoo: I'll pop on here straightaway if I get my :bfp: over the next few days! 

:hugs: to you both xx


----------



## klcuk3

Hi I'm 13dpo, tested 12dpo and got bfn......am feeling really tired this month and feel really congested nose and sinuses...is this a sign do you think. Boobs are tender ++ ....really would love bfp as this is cycle 11 and nowt so far.....any thoughts people?


----------



## Hann79

klcuk3 said:


> Hi I'm 13dpo, tested 12dpo and got bfn......am feeling really tired this month and feel really congested nose and sinuses...is this a sign do you think. Boobs are tender ++ ....really would love bfp as this is cycle 11 and nowt so far.....any thoughts people?

Hunni

I expect a million people have said it but its not over until the nasty old witch arrives!!:winkwink: Honestly, I had exactly the same symptoms as you but missed them totally. I actually thought i had had an anovulatory cycle and just tested to prove i wasn't. And here i am 10 weeks pregnant!!:happydance:
GOOD LUCK
xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

lilbabylove said:


> ness :) I truly think you are I will be surprised if you do not come back and post a HUGE BFP :) and then you can move over to first trimester with marinewife and I! :) extremely excited for you!

Hmmmm so bb's are nowhere near as tender as yesterday...they only feel a bit sore if I feel them or run upstairs or something....is this normal or would it mean I'm not pregnant...?? Also feeling the need to poop quite a bit today and no cramping or anything yet. (though I've only been up an hour lol) 

I'm 10dpo today, gonna get some tests now the shops are open but I don't think I dare test yet! Not feeling so confident today! 
xx


----------



## Mistycat

I still think you should test - I have seen lots of charts that showed people getting their BFP at 10DPO.....I am eagerly awaiting your results! Good luck xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Misty!! I'll see how I feel later on, obviously have to hold my pee in for a bit from now and will maybe test this afternoon- off to get some superdrug tests as I don't trust FRER's after they've made the antibody strip visible grr!! Very misleading!!


----------



## Hann79

Nessicle said:


> Thanks Misty!! I'll see how I feel later on, obviously have to hold my pee in for a bit from now and will maybe test this afternoon- off to get some superdrug tests as I don't trust FRER's after they've made the antibody strip visible grr!! Very misleading!!

awwww a tiny ticker..!!! Congratulations you must be so pleased!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

he he he yep it's a :bfp: or more like a LFP (little fat positive) ha ha it was done with pretty diluted pee lol will retest tomorrow morning with FMU!


----------



## lilbabylove

Nessicle said:


> he he he yep it's a :bfp: or more like a LFP (little fat positive) ha ha it was done with pretty diluted pee lol will retest tomorrow morning with FMU!

OMFG GIRL!!!!!!!! WANNA BE BUMP BUDDIES? :) I AM SOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU YOU HAVE NO IDEA! I EVEN TOLD MY HUSBAND ABOUT YOU I WAS LIKE THERE'S THIS OTHER GIRL WITH THE SAME SYMPTOMS I HAD AND I THINK SHE'S PREGNANT TOO AND HE GOES YEAH IT'S MATING SEASON HAHA HE WAS RIGHT!! YOU WERE IN MY PRAYERS AND I AM PROBABLY JUST AS EXCITED FOR YOU AS YOU ARE! STICK LITTLE BEAN STICK! I've been talking to my bean hahahaha telling him/her to STAY PUT FOR 8 1/2 MORE MONTHS!! hahaha.


----------



## Nessicle

Awww thank you so much for your prayers!! I'm so nervous as af due on Thursday so will feel better once that date has passed!! We can totally be bump buddies honey!! That would be awsome! Got loadsa twinges tonight, bit achey in the pelvic region and a bit of ewcm earlier! I still can't quite believe it! Can'twait to do another test with fmu!!xxx


----------



## lilbabylove

yup believe it or not I had a tiny bit of ewcm before I got my bfp because I waited til I missed af :) guess that was good for me because most miscarriages occur before a missed period. BUT DON'T WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING! BECAUSE I AM PRAYING FOR MY BEAN TO STAY IN THERE AND I AM PRAYING FOR YOURS :) :witch: is going to stay away for 9 months for us girl! :) ha


----------



## rachael872211

Nessicle said:


> thank you honey!! CM's calmed a bit but OMG my boobs are mega sore today! Its so sore across my breastbone and under my arms feels almost bruised and my boobs are really really tender and feel almost tingly burny sensation!
> 
> I had a dream last night I did about 5 tests and they were all positive! I never ever get sore boobs so this is entirely new for me, I have always said if I get sore boobs then I'll know, and OMG are they sore and painful!
> 
> Also had a strange tugging sensation in my uterus yesterday early morning, and all day had nipping sensations behind my belly button on and off, then was generally achy round my pubic bone and round my hips all day, my abdo feels a bit tender today like I've done lots of crunches (which i havne't lol)

The aches are exactly how I feel. My ribs feel bruised and I feel like I have done 1000 sit-ups. Even though I couldn't figure out why I was in all this pain. I actually wondered if I had laughed too much over the weekend. 

Sorry if TMI, I am constipated though which isnt normal for me, normally the other way around and I can't stop farting. lol. Sorry. 

I did do a test though this afternoon and bfn........so I still feel like my AF is going to come. Im just being negative I guess.


----------



## Nessicle

racheal constipation is a good sign for some ladies - i'm the other way round I've been pooping a bit today lol! But defo had the aching all over rips and stomach defo like I'd done tons of sit ups!!! good luck honey still time to get that bfp!!


----------



## Nessicle

lilbabylove said:


> yup believe it or not I had a tiny bit of ewcm before I got my bfp because I waited til I missed af :) guess that was good for me because most miscarriages occur before a missed period. BUT DON'T WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING! BECAUSE I AM PRAYING FOR MY BEAN TO STAY IN THERE AND I AM PRAYING FOR YOURS :) :witch: is going to stay away for 9 months for us girl! :) ha

really??I had a really small bit on the tissue when I wiped that had a bit of a tinge of extremely light brown but that's it, just had some creamy CM now! I've noticed my vajayjay is a bit darker in colour than usual too lol 

I've no family history of miscarriages or anything and I'm healthy apart from my coeliac disease which is under dietary control and I'm healthy as long as i don't touch any wheat or gluten! 

Praying our beans are there for the next 8 and a half months!!! xxx


----------



## zoe87

So i got a faint BFP this morning :happydance: Couldnot believe my luck! Heading to the doctors in the morning! 
My symptoms were:

Tender boobies ( . Y . ) (only this morning)
Lots of watery CM
Dizzyness
Bad Cramping
Headaches.
Notice a real strong vein in my boob last night

Other than that nothing else!


----------



## My bump

Congrats to you all who got your bfp's!!! 

When I had my dd I had horrific boob and nipple pain it was awful. I am 7dpo today (i think/hope) and not really feeling anything today. Feel like I have a uti though so goin to the docs tomorrow.

My very early possible symptoms so far:

Achy boobs for 2 days
Heartburn
Weeing loads
Nausea
Gone off a few foods when I smell them

These could all be none linked and I am only 7dpo, so a bit silly really but it keeps me busy! I may actually be more than 7dpo as havent ov since oct 09 that I know of so could actually be --- days past ov, who knows?!

Will test on 14th this month :)

Edit: forgot to add keep getting hot sweats and really moody today and last night. And I have none of the usual symptoms I get after I ov, like, gassy, af pain, reduced cm/dry, low hard cervix etc !!Clutching I know but hey ho!


----------



## Multistorey

My symptoms so far have been:

1) jumped out of bed mid-argument with husband to nearly kill him over something minor - never done that before but think i may do it again during pregnancy!
2) Boobs have gone up a cup size in three weeks and kill! My nipples are like bullets when they get cold.
3) Puked up after having a cup of tea and now can't touch it - used to be addicted to it!
4) Can't plan a meal in advance. Spent half an hour walking around the shops today to see what I wanted for tea and left with nothing!
5) Craving carbs - just want plain roast potatoes, crisps, plain sandwiches...
6) Bloated!!! Look about 5 months pregnant already.
7) Need a good 2 hour nap in the afternoon if I can get one or whenever I have eaten a full meal.

I can't complain though.


----------



## cowgirl.1991

I have yet to get my BFP, but..

1) have any of you had the feeling of a lump in your throat/upper chest? I woke up 2 days ago with it and it just wont go away! 
Feels like a pill that won't go down. Or that deep feeling in your throat just before you are going to cry! Its driving me crazy!
2)I love junk food and carbs right now! Usually a healthy eater too :S
3)Lots of AF type cramps.
4)Sore nipples like no tomorrow!
5)Can't get to sleep until like 4 - 6 in the morning! (my upper molars seem to ache a lot just before sleeping too, maybe I'm just crazy! hahaha)


----------



## Angela88

Hello ladies..
My husband and me got married 3 months back in feb.. V werent planning to have children for 3 years now.. But destiny has other plans.. 
I got my last period on 1st march 2010. It lasted for over 2 & a half days.. Since we are newly married, its difficult to keep our hands off each other.. Im not very good with the date of ovulation and stuff since my periods have always been irregular.. I thought everything was safe.. But after the 17th of march, i had pain in my breasts.. Immense pain.. I would wake up at midnight just rubbing them, in an attempt to soothe the pain.. I had absolutely no other symptoms.. Next morning when i saw myself in the mirror.. My breasts had enlarged tremendously and d nipples were hard and erect... Over the next week, all the veins on my breasts were verrryyy prominent and the pain continued... Since all this was very new to me i thought of just taking a hpt.. I took it on the 3rd of april because i thought it would be too early to test earlier..
To my husbands and my suprise it was Positive-it was my first ever test.. :) and positive.. ;)
TOday im 6 weeks pregnant...
Any questions and im all here to reply..


----------



## Kita

Congrats Angela!! On the wedding AND the new baby!!


----------



## FrothyBunny

I love this thread.... so here is my list (i have to wait till saturday for AF)

Normal AF symptoms are lower back pain sore bbs and an upset stomach (not sickness other end)

so about
3dpo really really hot woke up in sweats
4dpo also really really hot
5dpo i started feeling queasy, had a a light headed turn and when my OH tried to get me food to eat i couldn't decide, i looked like an idiot in Tesco's, lots of cm, clear 
6-7dpo, also feeling sick and having difficulty choosing, strange tate of acid at the back of my throat, really tired
8dpo feeling queasy but not as much as previous, hot flushes, weird mood stuff
9dpo (today) i feel a bit sick, i can't find my cervix so i'm asssuming its high not feeling so tired and feeling podgy

I don't know if my bbs are enlarged (they're K cups) but they don't feel sore and i have slight cramps in my side they keep shifting to diffrent places. I tested this morning and had a BFN. 

:dust: to everyone trying and hoping this month, i'll keep things posted


----------



## cooleya

I know it's early. My period is not supposed to start for another week, but could someone who knows help me out? Here are my symptoms that I've noticed the past few days. It could all be in my head, but I know my body just feel different this month. I hope. 

April 9th- cramps, more exhausted than usual, feeling flustered, and when I went to urinate, there was a thick jellylike glob of cloudy (almost yellow colored compared to the toilet paper) mucus. 

April 10th- cramps, tired, still feeling flustered, but now the CM is milky creamy like. I felt my cervix and it was very easy to reach and hard. 

April 11th- TERRIBLE headaches, chewing gum made me feel nauseated, got in the bed at 6 that night and slept until 6:30 the next morning getting up only to go potty. CM was still creamy. Lower back hurts and cramps. I still felt feverish too. 

April 12th- Headache was gone, still nauseated most of the day. Cramping and pains in my lower abdomen. ( I'm a teacher. I usually love the cafeteria spaghetti, but when I walked in the cafeteria and smelled it, and I wanted to vomit.) After school that day, I was craving some General TSO's chicken from the Walmart deli. As I walked past the subway at the Walmart entrace.. I HAD to have that TOO!! I didn't eat everything I got but I had to have the chicken AND a subway. That night, there was Snotty jellylike mucus again. Tired, but couldn't fall asleep that night. Took a pregnancy test.. I know it's too early... It was a BFN. 

April 13th- Today I'm still cramping. I have heartburn. There is no CM that I notice yet. I felt of my cervix. I can barely touch it.. but its very soft and squishy. 

I need some input please! Be honest with me and tell me what you think!


----------



## stardust22

Have you seen this website!!! its very interesting.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/earlypregnancysymptoms/chart_dpo.php?dpo=10


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Excellent site stardust!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

This thread is awesome!!!!! Only just discovered it and have been reading it from the 1st page.

Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to the rest of us hoping for it too!!


----------



## CountryDarlin

Congrats to all of all who got your BFP:)
I didn't know where else to ask this, so maybe Y'all of who are pregnant can help...
I'm on the pill, and have had some issues w it the last few months, & I'm goin to my ob/gyno this month, but wanted to ask y'all.. My last period came on the 17th, (of march) and lasted til the 24. It wasn't due until the 21st. I didn't really think about it, but me and Hubby bd'd (with no protection)on what would have been my fertile dates, since my cycle messed up. My next period is due this sunday, but I've had some red spotting about 3 days ago, then its been very light brown since. My bbs are tender, which could just be aunt flo getting ready, but my back and hips are aching, Ive had dry lips even though I use tons of lip balm, and I had a stuffy/runny nose for a few days last week. 
Has anyone ever had this happen and found out you were pregnant?


----------



## FrothyBunny

i did read on a website recently that stuffy/runny nose can be a sign of pregnancy, but i've looked at so many websites in the last week i couldn't tell you where.

If you can wait till your AF is due then i would and test then just in case

Hope you get the result you want


----------



## mrskcbrown

CountryDarlin said:


> Congrats to all of all who got your BFP:)
> I didn't know where else to ask this, so maybe Y'all of who are pregnant can help...
> I'm on the pill, and have had some issues w it the last few months, & I'm goin to my ob/gyno this month, but wanted to ask y'all.. My last period came on the 17th, (of march) and lasted til the 24. It wasn't due until the 21st. I didn't really think about it, but me and Hubby bd'd (with no protection)on what would have been my fertile dates, since my cycle messed up. My next period is due this sunday, but I've had some red spotting about 3 days ago, then its been very light brown since. My bbs are tender, which could just be aunt flo getting ready, but my back and hips are aching, Ive had dry lips even though I use tons of lip balm, and I had a stuffy/runny nose for a few days last week.
> Has anyone ever had this happen and found out you were pregnant?

Hey Country! If you are on the pill and you have unprotected sex, could you be pregnant? Do you mean you had sex when you were on that week where they have you take placebo pills? To me, with the 3 days of red flow, could that have been AF? Maybe it came early. Are you trying to get BFP, or preventing it? Sorry for all the questions, I just want to try to help and im confused!:wacko: 
I know I got BFP with my daughter when I was on BC pills but it was due to me skipping a few days inadvertedly.

Blessings are yours!:hugs:


----------



## CountryDarlin

Yeah, sorry, it was a bit confusing
We are trying to wait to have kids, but as you know, I've had issues w my bcp.:wacko: 
Last month, I had my period a wk early. it ended about the beginning of the white pills..so for about 5 days, I wasn't taking a pill, and didn't use anything when we :sex: When I looked up an ovulation calculator, it said that that week would've been my most fertile if I dropped an egg, since my period came early. (I know the pill is supposed to keep an egg from releasing, but its been acting up lately). I had red spotting for one day last week, then its been just brownish since. AF is supposed to get here sunday, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. 
And I've been keeping up w you mrskcbrown! I chk back every now and then:)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Bumping this thread up!


----------



## mrskcbrown

CountryDarlin said:


> Yeah, sorry, it was a bit confusing
> We are trying to wait to have kids, but as you know, I've had issues w my bcp.:wacko:
> Last month, I had my period a wk early. it ended about the beginning of the white pills..so for about 5 days, I wasn't taking a pill, and didn't use anything when we :sex: When I looked up an ovulation calculator, it said that that week would've been my most fertile if I dropped an egg, since my period came early. (I know the pill is supposed to keep an egg from releasing, but its been acting up lately). I had red spotting for one day last week, then its been just brownish since. AF is supposed to get here sunday, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> And I've been keeping up w you mrskcbrown! I chk back every now and then:)

Oh ok, I got you! Well yes I guess you will have to wait until sunday unfortunately. Sometimes I wish we had a globe where we can see inside in see whats happening. I guess the closest we can get to that is charting:wacko:. Thanks for following me. Now only if this month ends in BFP but I totally dont think so, dunno why, just get use to not being preggers.:dohh:


----------



## lilbabylove

you wouldn't be ovulating 5 days after your period, country. and the pill stops ovulation like you said but even if you are not taking your pills regularly if you do not MISS 2 pills you are fine..trust me.. I have wasted so much money on hpts from bcp use and random spotting from the pill and they say it only happens the first three months well they lie! haha because I got it for 5 years and sometimes it's just you could be takin antibiotics or you could be taking pill not at the same time each day but the chance of pregnancy goes up at that point. I used it for 5 years..and same thing happened to me my period ended the beginning of my sugar pills so I was unprotected but once you start the next pack you're fine. trust me. I would say there is a 99.9 percent chance you're not..same thing happened to me numerous times. and the light bleeding is from the pills because you had a period early it's like the pills being less effective because technically you should have your withdrawal bleed during the sugar pills so if no period during that time you will get light bleeding just means bcp is a bit less effective. 

if you have any questions message me..this happened to me soooo many times I can't even count haha. and the pill forces you to have a 28 day cycle so if you are due on sunday then you are only 8 dpo and depending on when you had sex you're fine even if the pill is acting up it's still effective but see your doctor to see why you're spotting if it isn't because you just switched bcp or if you are not taking them regularly they can give you something else. 

good luck, girl! like I said I highly highly highly doubt you are so rest easily but you should still see your doctor! they can set your mind at ease with a quantitive blood test.


----------



## lilbabylove

mrskcbrown said:


> CountryDarlin said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry, it was a bit confusing
> We are trying to wait to have kids, but as you know, I've had issues w my bcp.:wacko:
> Last month, I had my period a wk early. it ended about the beginning of the white pills..so for about 5 days, I wasn't taking a pill, and didn't use anything when we :sex: When I looked up an ovulation calculator, it said that that week would've been my most fertile if I dropped an egg, since my period came early. (I know the pill is supposed to keep an egg from releasing, but its been acting up lately). I had red spotting for one day last week, then its been just brownish since. AF is supposed to get here sunday, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> And I've been keeping up w you mrskcbrown! I chk back every now and then:)
> 
> Oh ok, I got you! Well yes I guess you will have to wait until sunday unfortunately. Sometimes I wish we had a globe where we can see inside in see whats happening. I guess the closest we can get to that is charting:wacko:. Thanks for following me. Now only if this month ends in BFP but I totally dont think so, dunno why, just get use to not being preggers.:dohh:Click to expand...


and girl..my bfp four weeks ago..I swore up and down I was NOT pregnant and I still don't feel pregnant but saw bean last monday and had a strong heartbeat at 5 weeks 6 days of 109 bpm! so anything is possible it isn't over until the witch appears! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

lilbabylove said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountryDarlin said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry, it was a bit confusing
> We are trying to wait to have kids, but as you know, I've had issues w my bcp.:wacko:
> Last month, I had my period a wk early. it ended about the beginning of the white pills..so for about 5 days, I wasn't taking a pill, and didn't use anything when we :sex: When I looked up an ovulation calculator, it said that that week would've been my most fertile if I dropped an egg, since my period came early. (I know the pill is supposed to keep an egg from releasing, but its been acting up lately). I had red spotting for one day last week, then its been just brownish since. AF is supposed to get here sunday, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see.
> And I've been keeping up w you mrskcbrown! I chk back every now and then:)
> 
> Oh ok, I got you! Well yes I guess you will have to wait until sunday unfortunately. Sometimes I wish we had a globe where we can see inside in see whats happening. I guess the closest we can get to that is charting:wacko:. Thanks for following me. Now only if this month ends in BFP but I totally dont think so, dunno why, just get use to not being preggers.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Im finally beginning to think this might just be it. I have cramping, lower backache, sore nips and like under right breast bone. Ive also been extremely hot lately. I plan to test thursday at 10dpo.:hugs:
> and girl..my bfp four weeks ago..I swore up and down I was NOT pregnant and I still don't feel pregnant but saw bean last monday and had a strong heartbeat at 5 weeks 6 days of 109 bpm! so anything is possible it isn't over until the witch appears! :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Im finally beginning to think this might just be it. I have cramping, lower backache, sore nips and like under right breast bone. Ive also been extremely hot lately. My temps keep going up on my chart too I plan to test thursday at 10dpo.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

FX for you, Mrsk!!!! :hugs:

I'm not testing anytime before the weekend, so I'll look forward to all the :bfp: s from yourself and the other lovely ladies!


----------



## ale

merechick said:


> I'm only about 3-4 dpo, but I awoke this morning with a strange metallic taste in my mouth. It got worse when I brushed my teeth. I thought maybe it would go away after I ate something and got another taste in my mouth, but it's still there and really strong right now. Is it possible that I could already be experiencing a prego symptom so soon after ovulation?? Can someone please help me, I don't think I can stand to wait until test time!!



Hi! Im 4dpo and i've been peeing ALOT, every 20 min. or so and i feel like i have a fever but i dont!.. I've been really tires since 2dpo... So i don know, i hope we get our BFP's!!!


----------



## ale

merechick said:


> Got a faint :bfp: last night and another one this morning. Quite confident they're accurate, as the morning sickness, sore boobicles, frequent urination, and implantation spotting all hit me like a ton of bricks yesterday and today! :happydance:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else - hoping to see many more :bfp:s this month!
> 
> :hug:

YAYY congrats!


----------



## samola84

I got my :BFP: Thrusday night and a postive blood test on Friday. I had very subtle symptoms before my :bfp:
*
sore boobies:*just a tiny bit as if I was getting AF
*Veins:* I had a criss cross on one boob all the time then this month I had a criss cross of veins on my other one and I could see my veins all the way up my chest and down my arms
*fatigue:* I would lose my breath going up the stairs or walking from my car to the store. I also couldnt get enough sleep. I even started falling asleep while driving.
*Cold:* I had a bad cold for a week with a sore throat and tons of phlegm that wouldn't go away.
*Frequent urination and thurst:* it got bad to the point I thought I was diabetic

After my :bfp: 
-pain in my legs behind my knees
-Cramps as if Im getting my period but I know I'm not.
-no appetite
-thurst and frequent urination
-fatigue
- extremeeeeeeellllyyyy sore nipples and heavy boobs

Good luck ladies.. I hope you all get to feel the beautiful discomforts of a :bfp: soon :) its a good feeling :)


----------



## ale

Pusskins said:


> shimmyshimmy said:
> 
> 
> Just got my :bfp: today, although faint lines as I am only 12dpo.
> Here are my symptoms to date,
> 
> Feeling sicky in the afternoons 9dpo, 10dpo, 11dpo and 12dpo, plus feeling sicky in the morning this morning.
> Very sore boobs, particularly veiny from 9dpo and a lot bigger, so dh says!
> Hubby had a feeling I was, and like the last two his instinct was right.Strange aches and twinges in lower left side and today in lower right side from 8dpo.
> Funny shooting pains up my right leg in the evenings 9dpo - 11dpo.
> Bloated tummy from 9dpo to now.
> Positive opk from 10dpo, which means it was showing bfp then!
> Feeling hotter than usual from 4dpo.
> Loads of wind from 3dpo.
> A few headaches that i do not normally suffer with over the last few days, and a cough.
> Different smelling urine, (not that I was sniffing it particuarly, but it was quite strong)!
> A bit forgetful and dozy, a bit snappy at Dh too.
> I think that is about it for now, will let you know If I have any other symptoms over the next few days,
> :hug:
> 
> Shimmy,
> xxx
> 
> 
> Ive got similar symptoms.
> Im 11 dpo. Would an Ov test pick up if i was preg?
> :hug:Click to expand...



Yes, i read that it is possible. If both the lins are the same color or if the test line is darker than the control line it could possibly mean you are pg. good luck!


----------



## ale

jpooh said:


> hello! i love reading this thread.
> 
> im at 9dpo today...
> Here are my symptoms
> 
> 5 - 6 dpo - cramps like af is coming, vivid dreams -- i can actually remember every detail of my dream and i never had this before
> 7 - 9 dpo - tired, cramping right abdomen, on and off stabbing pain around the groin area, backackes, dry mouth, hungry then full then hungry (you know what i mean!)

yes i know what you mean!! i have the same thing but im only 4dpo!! lol :shrug:


----------



## ale

samola84 said:


> I got my :BFP: Thrusday night and a postive blood test on Friday. I had very subtle symptoms before my :bfp:
> *
> sore boobies:*just a tiny bit as if I was getting AF
> *Veins:* I had a criss cross on one boob all the time then this month I had a criss cross of veins on my other one and I could see my veins all the way up my chest and down my arms
> *fatigue:* I would lose my breath going up the stairs or walking from my car to the store. I also couldnt get enough sleep. I even started falling asleep while driving.
> *Cold:* I had a bad cold for a week with a sore throat and tons of phlegm that wouldn't go away.
> *Frequent urination and thurst:* it got bad to the point I thought I was diabetic
> 
> After my :bfp:
> -pain in my legs behind my knees
> -Cramps as if Im getting my period but I know I'm not.
> -no appetite
> -thurst and frequent urination
> -fatigue
> - extremeeeeeeellllyyyy sore nipples and heavy boobs
> 
> Good luck ladies.. I hope you all get to feel the beautiful discomforts of a :bfp: soon :) its a good feeling :)


how many dpo did you start feeling these symptoms?


----------



## lilbabylove

ale said:


> jpooh said:
> 
> 
> hello! i love reading this thread.
> 
> im at 9dpo today...
> Here are my symptoms
> 
> 5 - 6 dpo - cramps like af is coming, vivid dreams -- i can actually remember every detail of my dream and i never had this before
> 7 - 9 dpo - tired, cramping right abdomen, on and off stabbing pain around the groin area, backackes, dry mouth, hungry then full then hungry (you know what i mean!)
> 
> yes i know what you mean!! i have the same thing but im only 4dpo!! lol :shrug:Click to expand...

girl..you are pregnant. I thought I was looney for feeling something at 4 dpo and honestly go check out my post on here before and trust me I SWORE af was coming 10 days early! haha you will feel that way all the way up to your :bfp:


----------



## ale

lilbabylove said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpooh said:
> 
> 
> hello! i love reading this thread.
> 
> im at 9dpo today...
> Here are my symptoms
> 
> 5 - 6 dpo - cramps like af is coming, vivid dreams -- i can actually remember every detail of my dream and i never had this before
> 7 - 9 dpo - tired, cramping right abdomen, on and off stabbing pain around the groin area, backackes, dry mouth, hungry then full then hungry (you know what i mean!)
> 
> yes i know what you mean!! i have the same thing but im only 4dpo!! lol :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> girl..you are pregnant. I thought I was looney for feeling something at 4 dpo and honestly go check out my post on here before and trust me I SWORE af was coming 10 days early! haha you will feel that way all the way up to your :bfp:Click to expand...

you almost made me cry when i read this lol!! We are really hoping so!! When did you test for yours??


----------



## lilbabylove

oh mann uhmm.. hold on let me get a calendar haha.. I'm 6 weeks 6 days today my ticker is off by one day but still.. march 27th because I had to go to the hospital. 

But, my symptoms have decreased after seeing bean and a heartbeat on monday but wasn't having much sore boobs on monday either so I think once I hit 6 weeks it jsut turned into full on ms haha so sore boobs were replaced with ms! :)


----------



## meme

yesterday 13dpo tested BFN
today 14dpo got what i thought is my AF , turned out to be just light brown cm only when i wiped, i had major cramps and backache, dont know what to think of it, could it be IP or am i keeping my hopes up?


----------



## FrothyBunny

Meme i have very similar things, but 3 days later my cm has now got small blood clots in it but is a darker reddy brown, i let my hopes get up and now i'm feeling really down, :cry::cry::cry:

Hope for the best prepare for the worst

hope you are hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## meme

thank you ForthyBunny, well there is always next month and life goes on:( i just dont want to go thru it again its been a year, never seen a BFP:( thats why i keep telling myself maybe its not it, maybe it still is my month, but deep down i know its not:(


----------



## FrothyBunny

*hug*

I really wish it was different for both of us

i have an early start at work tomorrow and i just want to crawl into bed and cry myself to sleep


----------



## meme

:hugs: i know excatly what you feel:cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@forthybunny & meme: I too havent had a BFP in 13 months but the one thing that keeps me going is my faith. Month after month, I say this is it and I get my hopes up just to find out that its not. We have let TTC takeover and it shouldnt be that way. We still need to try and enjoy our lives, and in the midst of that I truly believe God will bless us.:hugs::hugs: I KNOW the pain you feel!


----------



## lilbabylove

meme..it sounds so..I got two light pink/tan drops and that was my IB this month. And mine was late at 11 dpo my doctor said but she thinks it just took longer for the blood to come down. Anything is possible..testing again tomorrow. I tested negative up until blood work on 11 dpo then didn't get a positive on a hpt until three days later. But, before that I always had light brown spotting and the next day would get af or within two days. Keep your head up it will all work out and way to have a positive attitude!!

and mrskcbrown..I love your beliefs..this is how I ended up pregnant first time trying..I prayed. I prayed and spoke to Jesus Christ and spoke to my bean and just cried every night that things would work out! And sure enough I have a little miracle. I understand fully as I am saved and believe in the power of prayer so everyone here I will pray for you and hopefully someone will pray for me that I will get my pregnancy symptoms back other than tired and nausea because it has been scaring me all week since my scan! 

So long ladies.


----------



## samola84

ale. From 1dpo I had such sore boobs that I thought it was a symptom because I usually don't get sore until a day or two before AF.
My fatigue was the day before I took the hpt 10dpo
my CM didnt change at all. Now that my co-workers knows that I'm pregnant she told me I was very snappy and mean last week LOL. Im glad she didn't tell me I don't know what I would've done. 

Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for that lilbabylove. You are ever so right. Prayer is really the only way we can stay strong. God is most surely always in control!!!!


----------



## ale

samola84 said:


> ale. From 1dpo I had such sore boobs that I thought it was a symptom because I usually don't get sore until a day or two before AF.
> My fatigue was the day before I took the hpt 10dpo
> my CM didnt change at all. Now that my co-workers knows that I'm pregnant she told me I was very snappy and mean last week LOL. Im glad she didn't tell me I don't know what I would've done.
> 
> Good luck ladies :)


well my CM isnt really changing either!! and my boobs gets sore 1-2 weeks before AF is due... They arent really sore, they just tingle and have sharp pains here and there. Last night they were hurting bad in my sleep ( i think, if it wasnt a dream! lol) and woke up and they werent really hurting. They are just a tad bit fuller tho. idk, Im just letting go and trusting God on this one, im trusting him that this month will be my month!:winkwink:


----------



## poppielia

for me with my last pregnancy (my son will have his first birthday in just under 3 weeks time) so its pretty recent

before i noticed anything else, baring in mind that i got my bfp with him at just 9dpo,
it was cramping, like af was about to arrive and i felt like this within 3 days , of ovulation.
i felt all the normal ones later in the pregnancy, ie i get hyperemesis realy bad through my pregnancies so normaly get very very sick from 4 weeks pregnant, sore boobs ect. but it was the cramping i remember first and very early on.
ironically i am 2dpo right now as we are ttc again and ive got that cramping feeling again so if truth be known i am covinced i will get my bfp this cycle...we shall see!


----------



## naomicourt

I really hope you do get your :bfp: this month poppielia then maybe we could be bump buddies lol. :thumbup:

Like you say, the cramps really are the first sign, I found that with my first pregnancy, and I had to pee more frequently which I also have this month and very bloated!!

:dust:
Baby dust to everyone

:kiss:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too have had that cramping since 5dpo and I am now 8/9 dpo. I may test tomorrow but planning on waiting until thursday. My temps are looking good if I must say so myself.:thumbup: I have been waiting 13 months for this and for some reason it seems surreal and unbelivable. I want to get my hopes up but.....sigh...im nervous.:wacko:


----------



## poppielia

mrskcbrown said:


> I too have had that cramping since 5dpo and I am now 8/9 dpo. I may test tomorrow but planning on waiting until thursday. My temps are looking good if I must say so myself.:thumbup: I have been waiting 13 months for this and for some reason it seems surreal and unbelivable. I want to get my hopes up but.....sigh...im nervous.:wacko:

fingers crossed for you hun. blowing some babydust your way:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## poppielia

naomicourt said:


> I really hope you do get your :bfp: this month poppielia then maybe we could be bump buddies lol. :thumbup:
> 
> Like you say, the cramps really are the first sign, I found that with my first pregnancy, and I had to pee more frequently which I also have this month and very bloated!!
> 
> :dust:
> Baby dust to everyone
> 
> :kiss:

yeah that would be great hun, would love that...if i get my bfp this month. keep me posted with yours hun. am keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## lilbabylove

first of all..isi- yes! And I will send some prayers your way! I told my husband if it is meant to be, God will provide. Sure enough..first month since he came home from afghanistan we conceived! :) 

ale- do they hurt on the sides mostly to underneath? My friend even said that it hurt from her armpits down and I had the same thing! :) Now my boobs only hurt in my sleep so I would say fx for you hun and I truly believe this is your month! :)

mrskcbrown- I had cramping from o which was new for me! It sounds soooo good for you! I would say wait though! I tested at 10 dpo and negative and got my hopes up more but then when I got dizzy and passed out my husband took me to the hospital the next day and sure enough they asked if I was pregnant I said I'm not sure yet they did blood work and I was! didn't show up on hpt til my missed period! :) So, don't get your hopes up!

sending baby dust to all of you! And you all can join us in the first trimester and hopefully some for christmas babies in the december dreamer thread!! :)

good luck ladies my prayers are with you all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

lilbabylove said:


> first of all..isi- yes! And I will send some prayers your way! I told my husband if it is meant to be, God will provide. Sure enough..first month since he came home from afghanistan we conceived! :)
> 
> ale- do they hurt on the sides mostly to underneath? My friend even said that it hurt from her armpits down and I had the same thing! :) Now my boobs only hurt in my sleep so I would say fx for you hun and I truly believe this is your month! :)
> 
> mrskcbrown- I had cramping from o which was new for me! It sounds soooo good for you! I would say wait though! I tested at 10 dpo and negative and got my hopes up more but then when I got dizzy and passed out my husband took me to the hospital the next day and sure enough they asked if I was pregnant I said I'm not sure yet they did blood work and I was! didn't show up on hpt til my missed period! :) So, don't get your hopes up!
> 
> sending baby dust to all of you! And you all can join us in the first trimester and hopefully some for christmas babies in the december dreamer thread!! :)
> 
> good luck ladies my prayers are with you all!

Yep Im trying my best not to get my hopes up and if -ve test, (which I pray not), I will just retest monday. Believe me Im use to the disappointment.


----------



## NatalieP

I was meant to start my A/f yesterday and still haven't come on, I have had terrible mood swings, feel very tired, lots of cm but I got slight cramps so I don't know if this is pregnancy or my af been late. 
Do you think I should test?
Nat xx


----------



## naomicourt

Yes Nat, sounds like you have very promising symptoms. Take the test now!! lol
:flower::hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

Took this about 30 mins ago!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NatalieP

Wow congrats!!!!!! 
I keep feeling like I am coming on but everytime I go to the loo I'm not. Gonna wait for hubby to get home and see what he says, I am trying to not get my hopes up been trying for too long and had too many BNF's to be hopeful.
Natxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much lilbabylove! Looking forward to seeing you in the pregnancy forum :winkwink:

Congrats naomicourt :dance:


----------



## lilbabylove

OMG NAT TEST TEST TEST! YOU CAN DO IT NOW AND GET A POSITIVE TRUST ME I SWORE AF WAS COMING ANYDAY AND IT NEVER DID! Big symptom was feeling like it was coming down there too and look at me! do itt! and let us all know how you wind up! and naomi! congrats whens your edd?!


----------



## NatalieP

lol ok hubby now home and I will test next time I need to pee, it will be a BNF but will see..


----------



## samola84

ale said:


> samola84 said:
> 
> 
> ale. From 1dpo I had such sore boobs that I thought it was a symptom because I usually don't get sore until a day or two before AF.
> My fatigue was the day before I took the hpt 10dpo
> my CM didnt change at all. Now that my co-workers knows that I'm pregnant she told me I was very snappy and mean last week LOL. Im glad she didn't tell me I don't know what I would've done.
> 
> Good luck ladies :)
> 
> 
> well my CM isnt really changing either!! and my boobs gets sore 1-2 weeks before AF is due... They arent really sore, they just tingle and have sharp pains here and there. Last night they were hurting bad in my sleep ( i think, if it wasnt a dream! lol) and woke up and they werent really hurting. They are just a tad bit fuller tho. idk, Im just letting go and trusting God on this one, im trusting him that this month will be my month!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thats the best way to do it. Just trust in God to make it happen. This month I decided my trust will be in God only and not in my fertility specialist and his meds. And it worked. This is my first month without any meds and no procedures :) 

good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

samola84 said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samola84 said:
> 
> 
> ale. From 1dpo I had such sore boobs that I thought it was a symptom because I usually don't get sore until a day or two before AF.
> My fatigue was the day before I took the hpt 10dpo
> my CM didnt change at all. Now that my co-workers knows that I'm pregnant she told me I was very snappy and mean last week LOL. Im glad she didn't tell me I don't know what I would've done.
> 
> Good luck ladies :)
> 
> 
> well my CM isnt really changing either!! and my boobs gets sore 1-2 weeks before AF is due... They arent really sore, they just tingle and have sharp pains here and there. Last night they were hurting bad in my sleep ( i think, if it wasnt a dream! lol) and woke up and they werent really hurting. They are just a tad bit fuller tho. idk, Im just letting go and trusting God on this one, im trusting him that this month will be my month!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the best way to do it. Just trust in God to make it happen. This month I decided my trust will be in God only and not in my fertility specialist and his meds. And it worked. This is my first month without any meds and no procedures :)
> 
> good luck ladies :dust:Click to expand...

You couldn't have put it better, samola!!! GOD is the one in whom we all should trust....not the fertility specialists.....not the fertility drugs....only GOD!!! :thumbup:


----------



## poppielia

naomicourt said:


> View attachment 76650
> 
> 
> Took this about 30 mins ago!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woooooooooooooooohoooooooooooo! Huge congrats hun x:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

naomicourt said:


> View attachment 76650
> 
> 
> Took this about 30 mins ago!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

@naomicourt: I see you are 3W 3 days, so how many DPO are you? Or how many DPO were you when you tested initially?:hugs:


----------



## deep

Mum to my 3 yr old chit-chat master boy. ttc#2 . All I had noticed at that time before missing my period is that once I walked around a mile or 2(that was after my ovulation period) and it hurt in my abdomen and I was tired.


----------



## NatalieP

Still trying to pluck up the courage to test lol...


----------



## lilbabylove

NatalieP said:


> Still trying to pluck up the courage to test lol...

just do it pleasee :) or do it tomorrow when you first wake up but if you do it now hold your pee for 3 to 4 hours you will have more accurate results trust me :)


----------



## naomicourt

lilbabylove said:


> OMG NAT TEST TEST TEST! YOU CAN DO IT NOW AND GET A POSITIVE TRUST ME I SWORE AF WAS COMING ANYDAY AND IT NEVER DID! Big symptom was feeling like it was coming down there too and look at me! do itt! and let us all know how you wind up! and naomi! congrats whens your edd?!

Thank you :happydance: My EDD is 02/01/11 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## naomicourt

mrskcbrown said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76650
> 
> 
> Took this about 30 mins ago!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> @naomicourt: I see you are 3W 3 days, so how many DPO are you? Or how many DPO were you when you tested initially?:hugs:Click to expand...

I took the test today and I am 9 DPO :happydance:

What about you? Are you testing soon? x:hugs:


----------



## naomicourt

NatalieP said:


> Still trying to pluck up the courage to test lol...

Ahh, you will be fine hun. How many DPO are you? xx:hugs:


----------



## ale

samola84 said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samola84 said:
> 
> 
> ale. From 1dpo I had such sore boobs that I thought it was a symptom because I usually don't get sore until a day or two before AF.
> My fatigue was the day before I took the hpt 10dpo
> my CM didnt change at all. Now that my co-workers knows that I'm pregnant she told me I was very snappy and mean last week LOL. Im glad she didn't tell me I don't know what I would've done.
> 
> Good luck ladies :)
> 
> 
> well my CM isnt really changing either!! and my boobs gets sore 1-2 weeks before AF is due... They arent really sore, they just tingle and have sharp pains here and there. Last night they were hurting bad in my sleep ( i think, if it wasnt a dream! lol) and woke up and they werent really hurting. They are just a tad bit fuller tho. idk, Im just letting go and trusting God on this one, im trusting him that this month will be my month!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the best way to do it. Just trust in God to make it happen. This month I decided my trust will be in God only and not in my fertility specialist and his meds. And it worked. This is my first month without any meds and no procedures :)
> 
> good luck ladies :dust:Click to expand...

 well congrats hun!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hey girls, today I'm 6 days dpo, I have had nausea for 2 days now In the morning and sore boobs (everyday dpo).. I'm hoping it's a sign of pregnancy.. I used the clearblue fertility monitor and am temping,and I'm + I ovulated w bedding at the right time.. I'm also a happy Femara user.

does anyone get or is having symptoms this early??

Baby dust to everyone ttc.. And congrats to those with BFP this month..


----------



## naomicourt

SunShyn2205 said:


> Hey girls, today I'm 6 days dpo, I have had nausea for 2 days now In the morning and sore boobs (everyday dpo).. I'm hoping it's a sign of pregnancy.. I used the clearblue fertility monitor and am temping,and I'm + I ovulated w bedding at the right time.. I'm also a happy Femara user.
> 
> does anyone get or is having symptoms this early??
> 
> Baby dust to everyone ttc.. And congrats to those with BFP this month..

Hi 

I started to get my symptoms at DPO 5, so yes you can get them early. 

Good luck hun.

:dust:


----------



## lilbabylove

SunShyn2205 said:


> Hey girls, today I'm 6 days dpo, I have had nausea for 2 days now In the morning and sore boobs (everyday dpo).. I'm hoping it's a sign of pregnancy.. I used the clearblue fertility monitor and am temping,and I'm + I ovulated w bedding at the right time.. I'm also a happy Femara user.
> 
> does anyone get or is having symptoms this early??
> 
> Baby dust to everyone ttc.. And congrats to those with BFP this month..

I had them that early and am now 7 weeks! sounds promising! :)


----------



## FrothyBunny

I had symptoms from about 4dpo, but i'm not expecting unfortunately. 

Hope for the best prepare for the worst, and remember there is always next month, its what i'm telling myself so i don't go completely insane


----------



## mrskcbrown

naomicourt said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76650
> 
> 
> Took this about 30 mins ago!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> @naomicourt: I see you are 3W 3 days, so how many DPO are you? Or how many DPO were you when you tested initially?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I took the test today and I am 9 DPO :happydance:
> 
> What about you? Are you testing soon? x:hugs:Click to expand...

I am 8 dpo and thinking of testing tomorrow on a frer. I hope I am as blessed as you are. Did you chart your cycle or OPK?:hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

thanks girls..any home pregnancy test recommendations?? I've heard certain test can detect pregnancy sooner, I'm thinking of trying 9 dpo...

(I have one First Response and one E.P.T.... ) I got my fingers crossed!..

Thanks and Baby Dust to all TTC and Congrats To All with BFP this MOnth! 
::dust::


----------



## lilbabylove

i used ept and it came up before the control line did..I was in disbelief to be honest..it came up right away. first response were faint..it all depends on the person I'll be honest. the dollar store ones still aren't always dark for me and I am 7 weeks along haha..so what yo have is great! :) if you are pregnant, you're pregnant it doesn't matter what test it is! :) hope it helps


----------



## SunShyn2205

lilbabylove said:


> i used ept and it came up before the control line did..I was in disbelief to be honest..it came up right away. first response were faint..it all depends on the person I'll be honest. the dollar store ones still aren't always dark for me and I am 7 weeks along haha..so what yo have is great! :) if you are pregnant, you're pregnant it doesn't matter what test it is! :) hope it helps

How many days post ovuation did u test with e.p.t ? I was told to wait til 14 dpo, but I hear alot of people test 9 dpo and get result? 

Waiting can feel like ffoorreevveerr.. But I guess i'll just have to keep busy,
Thanks for all the advice!!

::dust::


----------



## naomicourt

mrskcbrown said:


> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naomicourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76650
> 
> 
> Took this about 30 mins ago!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> @naomicourt: I see you are 3W 3 days, so how many DPO are you? Or how many DPO were you when you tested initially?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I took the test today and I am 9 DPO :happydance:
> 
> What about you? Are you testing soon? x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am 8 dpo and thinking of testing tomorrow on a frer. I hope I am as blessed as you are. Did you chart your cycle or OPK?:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so too Hun. Loads of baby dust to you today, fx you get that bfp. Have you had any symptoms?

I charted my temp for the first time this month with fertility friend. :hugs:


----------



## lilbabylove

I had gotten blood done at 11dpo in the hospital but didn't have my positive hpt until 14 dpo :) hope this helps you!!


----------



## ale

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/315208-positive-opks-after-ovulation.html




my new thread... plz let me know what you ladies think!! thanks


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Ok so first of all I have *NO* idea where I am at in my cycle exactly BUT it has been a looong time ( at least 2 months ) since my last period so I am due for one, my BBT sorta seemed to indicate ovulation last week, and hubby and I only dtd once around that same time, and now i am having weird symptoms. I was having some health issues before and hubby and I didn't dtd for a while so no it is not possible to be from an earlier conception time.. My BBT chart is not very accurate or helpful because of weird sleep schedule..

Anyway so here is what happened
The dpo is basically the days past when we dtd because I am not sure if I ovulated or not

2dpo - Very light twingy feelings
3dpo - Cramping
4dpo - Cramping + light spotting, restless sleep, back pain, nauseous, many weird dreams that I don't remember
5dpo - Cramping + light spotting, restless sleep, back pain, nauseous, many weird dreams that I DO remember (At work and everyone is yelling to look out the window see a plane swerving around and see huge explosion, another dream about a kidnapper and rescuing puppies, etc.)
6dpo - Twingy/Bloated feeling + light spotting, restless, irritable, & tired, headache, backache

The thing is that I have never spotted before, on the first day it was very tiny light drops of pink. I did a double take because it was very, very strange for me. A little bit of brownish later that night. The second day it was red once and then nothing the rest of the day. This morning it is drops of rose-colored pink/red. Then nothing until this afternoon. Then some strings. It seems to be mixed with C.M. It can stretch. Sorry if TMI. It's either a super weird period that would likely mean fertility problems or I am pregnant. I don't really expect to be pregnant so soon but I am really hoping I am because if I am not then what is the explanation for the weird things my body is doing.. not a good one..!


----------



## lilbabylove

izzy- it's possible..if cramping is new to you after ovulation then it's very possible. but the light spotting at 4 dpo and 5 dpo is impossible unless you ovulated then since you said your bbt is not accurate..I had light spotting the day I released an egg and had it the next day as well so anything is possible with this..I would say guess that you o'd on 4dpo because I get VERY bloated right after I release an egg..keep us updated :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Im still playing a waiting game. 10 dpo today, my chart looks pretty good, cramping getting stronger as it comes and goes, last nite some breast pain but everyday since 5dpo sore nipples. I have been very warm, lower backache since 5dpo, yesterday bleeding gums and headache. Maybe this is it? maybe it isnt?:shrug: Who knows? Not getting my hopes up at all. Just pray my temps stay up at least 2-3 more days. Good luck ladies!:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

ill be prying for you mrskcbrown


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. Im still playing a waiting game. 10 dpo today, my chart looks pretty good, cramping getting stronger as it comes and goes, last nite some breast pain but everyday since 5dpo sore nipples. I have been very warm, lower backache since 5dpo, yesterday bleeding gums and headache. Maybe this is it? maybe it isnt?:shrug: Who knows? Not getting my hopes up at all. Just pray my temps stay up at least 2-3 more days. Good luck ladies!:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

hope so!! :dust:


----------



## lilbabylove

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. Im still playing a waiting game. 10 dpo today, my chart looks pretty good, cramping getting stronger as it comes and goes, last nite some breast pain but everyday since 5dpo sore nipples. I have been very warm, lower backache since 5dpo, yesterday bleeding gums and headache. Maybe this is it? maybe it isnt?:shrug: Who knows? Not getting my hopes up at all. Just pray my temps stay up at least 2-3 more days. Good luck ladies!:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

bleeding gums?!?! YOU'RE PREGNANT! I KNOW IT! lol I never had bleeding gums until like a week before my missed period! Seriously! Like it all started a bout 8 dpo for me as well! I kept thinking water tasted gross because it tasted like metal then I realized it was my gums bleeding not the water or my taste buds! :) good news for you I hope! I am keeping everything crossed for you and I truly think this is your month! I am praying :) when do you get af?!


----------



## onyxangel21

Symptoms in TWW
Ovulation Day -Nothing
1DPO- BD + Instead Cup, bbt jump
2DPO- bbt drop
3DPO- tired, gums bled, bbt dip
4DPO- tired, bbt jumped, light BB tenderness.
5DPO- Dry mouth, Very tired, Bloody taste in mouth, VERY light cramping on right(morning) then Left (now)20:40pm,diarrhea (sorry tmi)
6DPO- I woke up from a dream that I was weeing myself icky!! I had to run the bathroom an go. BB tender, bbt still higher than pre-ovulation, full lower abdomen feeling. very light cramps. Not tired yet (1:17pm) diarrhea (sorry tmi) hips feel like they are perturbing from my skin. Very gassy .
7DPO- Very SBB, lower back ache, bbt drop a little, twinges in lower abdomen (last night and this morning) increased appetite, yellow CM, light headedness, increased urination
8DPO - Tired but only could sleep for 7 hours, been getting up earlier each day. Appetite increase. VERY SBB, Very bad lower back aches. VERY light pulling sensation in lower abdomen. Headache. loose stool. Arthritis feeling in left hand (unrelated??)
9DPO - Sore above pubic bone, gums bleeding while brushing, a bit more energetic, Mild SBB, Bad breathe (AFTER brushing), woke up sweating Really bad nightmare, Tonsil stones, feeling blue, CCM, loose stool, BFN.
10DPO - Right BB Hurts like CRAZY. Nauseous, fluttering in uterus area, BBT Dropped below CoverLine (suspect me sleeping with mouth open had something to do with it), Very Fatigued, increased sex drive, Increased appetite, very bloated and gassy.
11DPO - Moderate BB Pain, Very Gassy, Slight heartburn.. but not the burning type lol. Sternum is killing me, bloated. Another weird dream last night but NOT horrific like the last (thank god) more like stupid. A little Fatigued. Overall pleasant.
12 DPO -Mid day start to bleed. Not enough for tampon 4 hours so far and amount it still hardly anything only when I wipe, also no cramps?? I'm normally hunched over crying in pain. Light sore BB, craving chocolate had 5 tea cakes! Feel energetic My Chart 

Today

Here we go ... so I woke took my bbt, wow it went up hehe. awesome . Went to take a pee and started work. mid day rolls by and I go to the bathroom for the 3rd time. Weird CM - It was neither yellowish, white, or clear... more like the palest pink you ever seen seriously it was alot of clear but with a tint! NO streaks of red no spots of red nothing like that.

It was a clear blob with this hue of pink. The only reason I think it's pink is because compared to my normal yellowish, or whitish cm I've had since OV this is different.

5 HOURS LATER
I had to go to the bathroom again (3RD TIME) and guess what loads of clear CM with stringy red bits... the best I can describe it is like oil and water not mixing properly.

So now the great question is....Is this spotting OR AF (3-4daysearly) very nervous and kind of scared that this is AF very sad. Plan to test on Saturday :)


----------



## IzzyAnt88

I thought implantation bleeding at 5dpo was common from a poll I saw and others stories I have read


----------



## mrskcbrown

lilbabylove said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Im still playing a waiting game. 10 dpo today, my chart looks pretty good, cramping getting stronger as it comes and goes, last nite some breast pain but everyday since 5dpo sore nipples. I have been very warm, lower backache since 5dpo, yesterday bleeding gums and headache. Maybe this is it? maybe it isnt?:shrug: Who knows? Not getting my hopes up at all. Just pray my temps stay up at least 2-3 more days. Good luck ladies!:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:
> 
> bleeding gums?!?! YOU'RE PREGNANT! I KNOW IT! lol I never had bleeding gums until like a week before my missed period! Seriously! Like it all started a bout 8 dpo for me as well! I kept thinking water tasted gross because it tasted like metal then I realized it was my gums bleeding not the water or my taste buds! :) good news for you I hope! I am keeping everything crossed for you and I truly think this is your month! I am praying :) when do you get af?!Click to expand...

I think it is too, but again cautiously optimistic:coffee:. I believe it comes like mon/tues. My af had been off schedule in feb/mar, so Im not too sure. FF has it scheduled for tuesday I believe. Yeah i though it was weird, my gums only bled that one day, yesterday so far, and I dont brush hard and i use a soft toothbrush:shrug: Please keep me in your prayers!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

IzzyAnt88 said:


> I thought implantation bleeding at 5dpo was common from a poll I saw and others stories I have read

No its not common at all. I didnt have it with my daughter and she is now 9.


----------



## lilbabylove

yeah 5dpo is way too early :\ like 6dpo is more like it but some women are wrong with their ovulation time.. I had it at 5dpo but think I was off with timing of ovulation before..this time I got it at like 11dpo or something I forget but it was late..but at 7dpo I had heavy cramping and twinges that led up to the spotting a few days later..my doctor said it probably just took the blood longer to come down my cervix :) 

but mrskcbrown, I will! and tuesday is my birthday so if no :witch: monday test on my birthday! :) haha I'll feel so special if you get a :bfp: on my birthday! lol! april is a good month so far and I have my hopes high for you :)


----------



## onyxangel21

Hope you girls have your BFP's ASAP! April is a lovely month indeed. I feel great today and your right lilbabylove if it takes two days for my blood to come down from my cervix like yours then this must be implantation bleeding as it is two days since my implantation low dip... I mean this is all speculation I could just be a freak of nature, and be Afing early for the first time in my life who knows. Weirder things have happened.

Again *loads of sprinkles!!!*


----------



## GossipGirly

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. Im still playing a waiting game. 10 dpo today, my chart looks pretty good, cramping getting stronger as it comes and goes, last nite some breast pain but everyday since 5dpo sore nipples. I have been very warm, lower backache since 5dpo, yesterday bleeding gums and headache. Maybe this is it? maybe it isnt?:shrug: Who knows? Not getting my hopes up at all. Just pray my temps stay up at least 2-3 more days. Good luck ladies!:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

looks good :) chart def a good one nice and triphasic good luck xxxx


----------



## lilbabylove

onyx, probably! how many dpo are you? I swore up and down af was coming early for me like a week early lmao but it never came !! and has been gone for almost 2 months yay :)


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Don't mean to argue just confused I have heard different things. Here is the link I was talking about - 

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/implantation-bleeding-stats.php


----------



## GossipGirly

implantation doesnt usually happen till 8dpo i know i didnt till around 9dpo but some woman can implant as early as 5dpo, do u temp can u pinpoint o maybe u are further dpo than you think?


----------



## Chicken69

Hello Everyone, I've only just signed up but have been reading the forum posts for a few days and decided tonight I'd be brave enough to post!! So hi! :happydance:

I already have one gorgeous son who is now 2 years 9 months and we've decided it's the right time to start ttc again. I'll be honest that first time round we took a risk one day (just happened to be day 15 and ovulation day I expect from the signs I was getting) and few days before I was due my af I thought I've been feeling exhausted odd what's going on - did a test and got a BFP. Whilst we were not actively trying and I'd just got a new job so I was worried about the timing, we were incredibly pleased and happy, even if a little shell-shocked! 

So although this will be (fingers crossed!) our second baby it is really our first time TTC and I am full of questions, excited, fearful etc and feel in need of conversation with some other friendly ladies going through the same thing. 

I was diagnosed with endometriosis when I was 18 and suffered from very heavy, long and painful periods until I feel pregnant. My cycle had been 36 days. Since having my son my periods had been shorter, lighter and less painful and for nearly 2 years have not given me much trouble (other than the PMT stresses making me a bit of a moody cow for a few days!) and had been 32 days. 

However over the last 6-12 months they have been getting a bit heavier and more painful. Then my feb period took what felt like forever to start - about 2 weeks late, although I wasn't really tracking at that stage so it is a guess, but it definately took ages to start. Then I had 6 days of odd brownish bleeding (sorry tmi) and then 6 days of more normal red bleeding. During it I had strange aches and pains in one side of my tummy. I was pretty stressed at work at the time so just put it down to that. Then my next one took 42 or 48 days to start (depending whether you count from brown or red stuff!), but when did start was pretty normal and nothing out of the ordinary.

However I had been to see the dr as I'd had some streaks of blood in cm at time of ovulation in both dec and feb and had been feeling very very hormonal so just felt something was wrong. Some of this could of course be down to the stress but I was still a bit concerned. Dr did a blood test at day 21 (from brown bleeding last month) and it showed I had not ovulated. :-( But things had been so irregular she said not to worry and we'd just keep an eye on it. I am booked in for another one on Monday now that I have had another period.

So when we decided to start trying this month (which we have a few times, sorry tmi, but fingers crossed!) I put the fears of not ovulating and long periods out of my mind and just thought I'd treat it as a normal month. Then Tuesday (CD16) I started feeling a bit sick, getting metallic taste in my mouth, and being so tired my eyes just wanted to close. I thought was nothing, or maybe down to ovulation, but still now CD18 I am feeling like this. It comes and goes but is definately there. I have also had flutters now and then in my tummy on CD11 had a very odd dizzy ill feeling day. I having been doing my temp but have been getting the EWCM when I would expect it. None of this has felt like an illness, more like when i was pregnant last time but obviously way to early in cycle to be getting these sort of signs.

Which is why I am worried it means something else...like I am having problems with ovulation or something. Does anyone have any words of wisdom?! Am I going mad!? And, when we first started talking about trying we both went up and down about it depending on our mood and the mood of our son  but just a few weeks on I just want to be pregnant so much! 

Sorry for the really long post...thanks for reading...will keep future ones shorter! :flower:

Good luck everyone who is also ttc and waiting to know if this is the lucky month. 

xxx


----------



## lilbabylove

chicken..sounds like you might possibly be pregnant! :) I'd say wait it out but it sounds to be so..I NEVER got metallic taste in mouth during ovulation and I got ewcm after ovulation a few days later and then sure enough it was when I was implanting and that is when the metallic taste started..so it might be so! keep us posted! :) you can pm me with any other questions as well sweetheart! and good luck!


----------



## lilbabylove

and Izzy, it's okay no one thinks you're arguing :) I just honestly don't believe this whole 5 dpo I think alot of people aren't COMPLETELY sure when they ovulate..if you get a positive on an opk you will ovulate within 24 hours later so sometimes can put them at 6 dpo..just my personal experience with them..charting is never completely accurate just when you feel the egg released and sometimes you can't feel it :\ which is why it's said to be better to bd up until and AFTER ovulation it is better :)


----------



## GossipGirly

i actually think this thread has gone a little off track, as stated on 1st page its for the newly pregnant to post their symtoms so ttc'ers and have a look through and compare, seems to have gone more towards possible unconfirmed pregnancy symtoms...

sorry to be a pain in the a** lol maybe we could start a new sticky for people expieriencing symtoms but a pregnancy is not confirmed yet??


----------



## mrskcbrown

GossipGirly said:


> i actually think this thread has gone a little off track, as stated on 1st page its for the newly pregnant to post their symtoms so ttc'ers and have a look through and compare, seems to have gone more towards possible unconfirmed pregnancy symtoms...
> 
> sorry to be a pain in the a** lol maybe we could start a new sticky for people expieriencing symtoms but a pregnancy is not confirmed yet??

That sounds good Gossipgirly. Im experiencing symptoms but not confirmed yet a 11dpo and I would like that type of chat group.:hugs:


----------



## lilbabylove

yeah that is so true gossipgirly..they need some place where they can go and compare symptoms and all. I'm still pulling for you ladies though :) and hoping all of you come back to this thread and post your :bfp:s :D


----------



## Chicken69

Thanks lilbabylove - will let you know how I get on and hopefully be back to report a BFP and early preg symptoms when I know if that's what they are! x


----------



## WindyOne

I got my BFP a week ago at 14dpo. I didn't test before then because I know the tests aren't accurate. The line came up within a minute with fmu. 

Symptoms: nothing until 11dpo, had one big cramp across lower tummy for about 20 secs. Was painful! Then nothing til evening of 13dpo when I was completely exhausted, as I sometimes am before af, went to bed at 7 and stayed there. 

I thought I would 'know' I was pregnant, but I didn't feel it, and tbh I don't have masses of symptoms now (fx'd it will continue!)

that's my story, hope it helps someone through the tww!


----------



## 2016

I totally agree GG. I came on here while TTC and kept getting confused with people listing symptoms that weren't confimed pregnant.

My TWW symptoms this cycle were:

*1dpo*
Bloating, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Gassy, Creamy CM 

*2dpo* 
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Gassy, Creamy CM 

*3dpo * 
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Stuffy nose, Snotty CM, Sore throat, Tearful, Sore nipples, Creamy CM 

*4dpo * 
Bloating, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Constipation, Cramps, Stuffy nose, Vivid Dreams, Snotty CM, Sore throat, Tearful, Twinges, Sore nipples, Creamy CM 

*5dpo * 
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Headache, Gassy, Diarrhea, Increased Appetite, Stuffy nose, Blurred vision, Vivid Dreams, Sore throat, Sore nipples, Creamy CM 

*6dpo* 
Bloating, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Headache, Gassy, Constipation, Forgetfull, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Sore nipples, Creamy CM 

*7dpo * 
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Constipation, Increased Appetite, Stuffy nose, Forgetfull, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Snotty CM, Sore throat, Sore nipples 

*8dpo* 
PMS, Bloating, Sleep Deprived, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Headache, Diarrhea, Jaw pain, Forgetfull, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Snotty CM, Tearful, Sore nipples

*9dpo (day of ) * 
Bloating, Fatigue, Headache, Gassy, Creamy CM, Increased CM

*10dpo *
Bloating, Nausea, Fatigue, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Backache, Cramps, Blurred vision, Increased Smell, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Vivid Dreams, Tearful, Sore nipples, Palpitations, Creamy CM 

*11dpo* 
Bloating, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Gassy, Diarrhea, Backache, Stuffy nose, Enlarged breasts, Blurred vision, Increased Smell, Forgetfull, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Sweating, Vivid Dreams, Twinges, Sore nipples, Palpitations, Creamy CM 

*12dpo *
Bloating, Irritability, Nausea, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Headache, Skin Break-Out, Gassy, Diarrhea, Backache, Dizziness, Cramps, Increased Appetite, Stuffy nose, Enlarged breasts, Blurred vision, Increased Smell, Ovary pain, Forgetfull, Yellow CM, Increased CM, Food aversion, Snotty CM, Sore throat, Clumsy, Twinges, Sore nips, Palpitations 

I did NOT think I was pregnant. I have no idea why I tested and was completely blown away to get a positive at 9dpo :yipee:


----------



## mrskcbrown

WindyOne said:


> I got my BFP a week ago at 14dpo. I didn't test before then because I know the tests aren't accurate. The line came up within a minute with fmu.
> 
> Symptoms: nothing until 11dpo, had one big cramp across lower tummy for about 20 secs. Was painful! Then nothing til evening of 13dpo when I was completely exhausted, as I sometimes am before af, went to bed at 7 and stayed there.
> 
> I thought I would 'know' I was pregnant, but I didn't feel it, and tbh I don't have masses of symptoms now (fx'd it will continue!)
> 
> that's my story, hope it helps someone through the tww!

Congrats! I was just coming here to say that my temps are going up but I havent really had many symptoms aside from some mild cramping and my bbs sore on and off. Today I feel nothing but my temp is highest today?? I hope I get BFP in 2 days!


----------



## Kita

mrskcbrown said:


> WindyOne said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP a week ago at 14dpo. I didn't test before then because I know the tests aren't accurate. The line came up within a minute with fmu.
> 
> Symptoms: nothing until 11dpo, had one big cramp across lower tummy for about 20 secs. Was painful! Then nothing til evening of 13dpo when I was completely exhausted, as I sometimes am before af, went to bed at 7 and stayed there.
> 
> I thought I would 'know' I was pregnant, but I didn't feel it, and tbh I don't have masses of symptoms now (fx'd it will continue!)
> 
> that's my story, hope it helps someone through the tww!
> 
> Congrats! I was just coming here to say that my temps are going up but I havent really had many symptoms aside from some mild cramping and my bbs sore on and off. Today I feel nothing but my temp is highest today?? I hope I get BFP in 2 days!Click to expand...

So this may seem kind of stalker-ish but I come on this thread mostly to hear from you. I dont know why but you stuck out to me when I first started reading this thread and Now I come on here to see if you have gotten your BFP yet! Fingers crossed that it comes soon!! Your temp rise is AWESOME!!

Nothing is to big for God :flower:

lol sorry if that sounds weird or creepy lol! Im not meaning to I swear!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kita said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WindyOne said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP a week ago at 14dpo. I didn't test before then because I know the tests aren't accurate. The line came up within a minute with fmu.
> 
> Symptoms: nothing until 11dpo, had one big cramp across lower tummy for about 20 secs. Was painful! Then nothing til evening of 13dpo when I was completely exhausted, as I sometimes am before af, went to bed at 7 and stayed there.
> 
> I thought I would 'know' I was pregnant, but I didn't feel it, and tbh I don't have masses of symptoms now (fx'd it will continue!)
> 
> that's my story, hope it helps someone through the tww!
> 
> Congrats! I was just coming here to say that my temps are going up but I havent really had many symptoms aside from some mild cramping and my bbs sore on and off. Today I feel nothing but my temp is highest today?? I hope I get BFP in 2 days!Click to expand...
> 
> So this may seem kind of stalker-ish but I come on this thread mostly to hear from you. I dont know why but you stuck out to me when I first started reading this thread and Now I come on here to see if you have gotten your BFP yet! Fingers crossed that it comes soon!! Your temp rise is AWESOME!!
> 
> Nothing is to big for God :flower:
> 
> lol sorry if that sounds weird or creepy lol! Im not meaning to I swear!Click to expand...

LOL! Its not creepy. I have certain people I do that to as well. No BFP yet because I havent tested but I will test tuesday!!!:happydance: That is the day of AF. So Im waiting so I dont jinx myself. You are in my prayers too honey!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tateypot

I am really rooting for you too. I felt just like AF was coming so didn't think I had any symptoms either!!! Fingers crossed x


----------



## yomo

Tried reading all this thread but only got halfway through! I am on cycle 47 but something feels really diffrent this month.

Really bad wind (tmi I know!)
Feeling a little sick but not actually sick.
Bigger breasts
headaches going dizzy
Hot and cold flushs
Needing to pee more
Really horrible pain at the top of my public bone like stich

Thinks thats about it, I am going to test tomorrow 12dpo


----------



## schnoodle

oooh good luck yomo xx


----------



## SBB

yomo said:


> Tried reading all this thread but only got halfway through! I am on cycle 47 but something feels really diffrent this month.
> 
> Really bad wind (tmi I know!)
> Feeling a little sick but not actually sick.
> Bigger breasts
> headaches going dizzy
> Hot and cold flushs
> Needing to pee more
> Really horrible pain at the top of my public bone like stich
> 
> Thinks thats about it, I am going to test tomorrow 12dpo

Good luck Yomo I had all these symptoms :D 

X x x


----------



## WanaBaba

Hi i got my bfp today at 13dpo but have been having a few symptoms since around 9dpo so thought id share with you girls.

9DPO
A small amount of creamy CM
CP High
Very tired in the afternoon
Dizziness/light headed
AF type cramps


10dpo
NO CM
Bloated feeling
Really tired in the afternoon again
Dizziness/ light headed
AF type cramps

11dpo
NO CM
CP medium and firm
Bloated
Tired at work and very light headed/dizzy
Couldnt get back to sleep when i woke up early
AF type cramps

12dpo
Creamy CM
CP medium and firm
Skin break out
Gassy
Tired in afternoon
AF type cramps

And today :bfp: :happydance: 13dpo
AF type cramps have gotten stronger and had them alot more, almost all day.
CM has increased and is creamy/lotiony.
Nausea
Need to wee alot
Tired (but only had 5 hours sleep as couldnt get back to sleep after bfp lol.)

Oh and duno if this is related but been feeling really hot lately and usually im very cold and have to be wrapped up lol.

I really hope this helps xx


----------



## yomo

SBB said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Tried reading all this thread but only got halfway through! I am on cycle 47 but something feels really diffrent this month.
> 
> Really bad wind (tmi I know!)
> Feeling a little sick but not actually sick.
> Bigger breasts
> headaches going dizzy
> Hot and cold flushs
> Needing to pee more
> Really horrible pain at the top of my public bone like stich
> 
> Thinks thats about it, I am going to test tomorrow 12dpo
> 
> Good luck Yomo I had all these symptoms :D
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

Thanks, I am really hoping this is the month! I am that convinced I have had a £100 bet with OH LOL

I have even got a sore on my tongue today!

How are you? xx


----------



## SBB

That's SO weird! I had an ulcer/sore thing on my tounge too last week but I didn't think anything of it til you just said that!! 

I'm good thanks, V sore boobs, feel sick and v tired - but that's all good :D 

Ooh I hope you win your £100 :D 

Are you on Clomid? I think I saw you in Clomid Club? 

x x x


----------



## sar35

yomo said:


> Tried reading all this thread but only got halfway through! I am on cycle 47 but something feels really diffrent this month.
> 
> Really bad wind (tmi I know!)
> Feeling a little sick but not actually sick.
> Bigger breasts
> headaches going dizzy
> Hot and cold flushs
> Needing to pee more
> Really horrible pain at the top of my public bone like stich
> 
> Thinks thats about it, I am going to test tomorrow 12dpo

Good luck, sounds really promising, ive had most of those symptoms too


----------



## yomo

SBB said:


> That's SO weird! I had an ulcer/sore thing on my tounge too last week but I didn't think anything of it til you just said that!!
> 
> I'm good thanks, V sore boobs, feel sick and v tired - but that's all good :D
> 
> Ooh I hope you win your £100 :D
> 
> Are you on Clomid? I think I saw you in Clomid Club?
> 
> x x x

That is sooo weird!! You are getting me really excited now, how many dpo were you when you tested? I can't wait for the morning now.

I am due to start Clomid on Thursday if AF comes, Had a HSG on the 14th (the day I got my +opk) 

Hope you are feeling better soon but....it's all for a good cause! xx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Hi everyone, 
Here is my List of symptoms DPO.

5 dpo- Nausea, Bloating, Cramping, Tired
6 dpo-Nausea, Bloating, Cramping, Tired
7 dpo-Nausea, Bloating, Cramping, Tired, Urgent Peeing (Not frequent just when i need to go i cant hold it) 
8 dpo- Nausea, Vomiting in the am, (It caused a breakfast as i had to get up and run to the bathroom, so when i got home I tested and got a BFN- I'm a POAS Addict, I know it was too early but i needed to get it out of my system lol.), Feeling Exhausted Napping in the PM, Urgent Peeing (Not frequent just when i need to go i cant hold it), 
9 dpo-"(no vomiting)
10 dpo-"(no vomiting)
(temps still up since dpo)

hoping its all a good sign!
testing on april 30, (15 dpo) 
Good Luck to everyone ttc, 
:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

WanaBaba said:


> Hi i got my bfp today at 13dpo but have been having a few symptoms since around 9dpo so thought id share with you girls.
> 
> 9DPO
> A small amount of creamy CM
> CP High
> Very tired in the afternoon
> Dizziness/light headed
> AF type cramps
> 
> 
> 10dpo
> NO CM
> Bloated feeling
> Really tired in the afternoon again
> Dizziness/ light headed
> AF type cramps
> 
> 11dpo
> NO CM
> CP medium and firm
> Bloated
> Tired at work and very light headed/dizzy
> Couldnt get back to sleep when i woke up early
> AF type cramps
> 
> 12dpo
> Creamy CM
> CP medium and firm
> Skin break out
> Gassy
> Tired in afternoon
> AF type cramps
> 
> And today :bfp: :happydance: 13dpo
> AF type cramps have gotten stronger and had them alot more, almost all day.
> CM has increased and is creamy/lotiony.
> Nausea
> Need to wee alot
> Tired (but only had 5 hours sleep as couldnt get back to sleep after bfp lol.)
> 
> Oh and duno if this is related but been feeling really hot lately and usually im very cold and have to be wrapped up lol.
> 
> I really hope this helps xx

Congrats! Our 13dpo symptoms are similar. Im not testing till tuesday though.:hugs:


----------



## tateypot

Really rooting for you Mrs KC Brown - I got my BFP 14dpo - good luck. I will be checking to soo how you are doing xx


----------



## schnoodle

im praying for you mrskcbrown xx


----------



## WanaBaba

Congrats! Our 13dpo symptoms are similar. Im not testing till tuesday though.:hugs:[/QUOTE]


Good luck hun i really hope you get your :bfp: :) xxxx


----------



## yomo

WanaBaba said:


> Congrats! Our 13dpo symptoms are similar. Im not testing till tuesday though.:hugs:


Good luck hun i really hope you get your :bfp: :) xxxx[/QUOTE]

Congrats on your BFP!! xx


----------



## yomo

Well I got a BFN at 11/12dpo I am so sure that this is my month, did anyone get a bfn at this then went onto a bfp? x


----------



## schnoodle

i bet there are loads yomo, its not over till the witch shows xx


----------



## yomo

schnoodle said:


> i bet there are loads yomo, its not over till the witch shows xx

Thanks I am hoping so, you need to test, I wish you luck x


----------



## schnoodle

thanks yomo, i think i may wait till wed if af hasnt shown, but i think she will be here in a few hours. xx


----------



## Eliza12

I just want to say thank you to all who have posted their early symptoms on this thread! My test date isn't until May 6th, but I've been very bloated and have experienced unusual cramping plus pain in my gums/teeth, so I'm staying hopeful. Plus, I just asked the online magic eight ball if I was pregnant and the answer was "yes, definitely". LOL!


----------



## Jacksie

Hiya

I hope you don't mind me joining you here.

AF due today, but so far nothing so fingers X'd.

But having AF type cramps before I get out of bed in the morning for the past couple of days.
Also bleeding gums, backache, really bloated, sore nipples and very very tired.

Good luck to everyone else and keep your fingers crossed for me.

:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies, Im 14dpo and temp rise again today:happydance:.

Yesterday at 13dpo, I had major cramping, lower backache, sore hips, and the frequency to urinate more. So major that I thought af was coming and I kept running to bathroom to see if she was here. But nothing but creamy cm, thank God. My cervix has been high but today seems to be the highest, I could barely reach it. I will test with FMU tomorrow. Hopefully my temp stays up. Tomorrow will be 3 days past my longest luteal phase of 12 days. Keep praying yall! I will keep you posted!:hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

praying for you mrskcbrown !! i am a day late today!


----------



## Jacksie

Good luck Mrskcbrown

I will be praying for you and all my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## tateypot

Sounds so good MrsKC! That is exactly how I felt. I only tested because cramps for AF had started but no af came. Everything is crossed!


----------



## SBB

yomo said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> That's SO weird! I had an ulcer/sore thing on my tounge too last week but I didn't think anything of it til you just said that!!
> 
> I'm good thanks, V sore boobs, feel sick and v tired - but that's all good :D
> 
> Ooh I hope you win your £100 :D
> 
> Are you on Clomid? I think I saw you in Clomid Club?
> 
> x x x
> 
> That is sooo weird!! You are getting me really excited now, how many dpo were you when you tested? I can't wait for the morning now.
> 
> I am due to start Clomid on Thursday if AF comes, Had a HSG on the 14th (the day I got my +opk)
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon but....it's all for a good cause! xxClick to expand...

Hey Hun, I tested at 10dpo and got faint lines then... I saw you tested at 11dpo and got bfn... That is still really early and a huge percentage of people don't get bfp til a bit later.. So you're definitely not out!! 

Good luck Hun I have my fingers crossed for the next few days... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps MrsKC your chart looks fantastic!! 

X x x


----------



## GossipGirly

i tested 11 dpo and got bfn didnt test till 1 week later and bfp! x


----------



## yomo

SBB said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> That's SO weird! I had an ulcer/sore thing on my tounge too last week but I didn't think anything of it til you just said that!!
> 
> I'm good thanks, V sore boobs, feel sick and v tired - but that's all good :D
> 
> Ooh I hope you win your £100 :D
> 
> Are you on Clomid? I think I saw you in Clomid Club?
> 
> x x x
> 
> That is sooo weird!! You are getting me really excited now, how many dpo were you when you tested? I can't wait for the morning now.
> 
> I am due to start Clomid on Thursday if AF comes, Had a HSG on the 14th (the day I got my +opk)
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon but....it's all for a good cause! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Hun, I tested at 10dpo and got faint lines then... I saw you tested at 11dpo and got bfn... That is still really early and a huge percentage of people don't get bfp til a bit later.. So you're definitely not out!!
> 
> Good luck Hun I have my fingers crossed for the next few days...
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

Thanks Honey, you have made me feel betta :flower:

I am going to leave it now until I am late. x


----------



## SunShyn2205

GossipGirly said:


> i tested 11 dpo and got bfn didnt test till 1 week later and bfp! x

I tested today and got a BFN Im 11 dpo, I been feeling so nauseous in the morning i couldn't help but test, So I guess I will wait til next week and test again.. Fingers crossed for a Big Fat Positive for everyone!!:thumbup:

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## schnoodle

you too sunsyne


----------



## Kita

Ooh Mrs KC, your chart is sexy! Looks like it may have gone triphastic! FX'd!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

schnoodle said:


> you too sunsyne

Yes the wait is killer, but im not giving up til the :witch: flys in on her broom, hopefully she doesnt!... 

also temps are up... and last night i had a dream, and in my dream I had to get up and take care of a baby, (weird) so when i did wake up i needed to test, or i would had drove my self crazy all day..lol

are you testing soon, or having similar symptoms?

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Britt11

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies, Im 14dpo and temp rise again today:happydance:.
> 
> Yesterday at 13dpo, I had major cramping, lower backache, sore hips, and the frequency to urinate more. So major that I thought af was coming and I kept running to bathroom to see if she was here. But nothing but creamy cm, thank God. My cervix has been high but today seems to be the highest, I could barely reach it. I will test with FMU tomorrow. Hopefully my temp stays up. Tomorrow will be 3 days past my longest luteal phase of 12 days. Keep praying yall! I will keep you posted!:hugs:

your chart looks fantastic MrsBrown and the symptoms are awesome! Cant wait to hear about your testing tomorrow for a :bfp:.
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jollypop7

Great thread! Would love to see some more pregnancy symptoms from those who are or were pregnant! :D


----------



## MommaCC

This thread is so good whilst im in the tww im constantly symptom spotting!! 
im Only 8 dpo is that to early to test? i have had lots of symptoms??


----------



## SBB

8dpo is very early... Some people get a bfp at 8 dpo but not many... 

You're better off waiting a few days if you can! :D

x x x


----------



## schnoodle

sunshyne i tested this am bfn. 3 days late now, feel really coldy and have a terrible sore throat. am worried and confused now xx


----------



## Jacksie

Morning

That is me officially 1 day late.

Still got all the same symptoms - bloated, headaches, unbelievably tired, sore boobs, aching teeth......

Schnoodle - I have heard that the sore throat, cold symptoms are a sign of pregnancy so :dust: to you.


----------



## dragondrums

Schnoodle your symptoms sound really good and of course no af is a plus:). Come on bfp! I am almost 2weeks late and still testing bfn but now I am starting to feel nauseated, and get that indegestion feeling constanly. Fx'd for us all that we get our bfps soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

:bfn: ladies. Will retest friday. Only positive thing is that my temp stayed high.


----------



## Britt11

mrskcbrown said:


> :bfn: ladies. Will retest friday. Only positive thing is that my temp stayed high.

oh no, your chart is awesome, I was totally expecting a BFP this morning....okay test again tomorrow!! and good luck!! :thumbup::baby:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Britt11 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: ladies. Will retest friday. Only positive thing is that my temp stayed high.
> 
> oh no, your chart is awesome, I was totally expecting a BFP this morning....okay test again tomorrow!! and good luck!! :thumbup::baby:Click to expand...

Ok I will but im going to buy a cheaper test to test with. I dont wanna waste a digital. I used an answer early detection test today.


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: ladies. Will retest friday. Only positive thing is that my temp stayed high.
> 
> oh no, your chart is awesome, I was totally expecting a BFP this morning....okay test again tomorrow!! and good luck!! :thumbup::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I will but im going to buy a cheaper test to test with. I dont wanna waste a digital. I used an answer early detection test today.Click to expand...

those answer tests detect HCG at 100miu, i believe!! post a picture of the test!! maybe you're reading it wrong and there's a faint line :happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

i got another bfn so just hope i show late on hpts. i dont know what to think anymore


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: ladies. Will retest friday. Only positive thing is that my temp stayed high.
> 
> oh no, your chart is awesome, I was totally expecting a BFP this morning....okay test again tomorrow!! and good luck!! :thumbup::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I will but im going to buy a cheaper test to test with. I dont wanna waste a digital. I used an answer early detection test today.Click to expand...
> 
> those answer tests detect HCG at 100miu, i believe!! post a picture of the test!! maybe you're reading it wrong and there's a faint line :happydance:Click to expand...

Even the answer early tests? Its at home and im working. I looked them up and they said they are 25miu??https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/ae.html


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: ladies. Will retest friday. Only positive thing is that my temp stayed high.
> 
> oh no, your chart is awesome, I was totally expecting a BFP this morning....okay test again tomorrow!! and good luck!! :thumbup::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I will but im going to buy a cheaper test to test with. I dont wanna waste a digital. I used an answer early detection test today.Click to expand...
> 
> those answer tests detect HCG at 100miu, i believe!! post a picture of the test!! maybe you're reading it wrong and there's a faint line :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Even the answer early tests? Its at home and im working.Click to expand...



ok i was wrong, this is what i found:
Answer Early Result Pregnancy Test 25 mIU 

But yea when you get home take a picture and post it so we can all see it!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: ladies. Will retest friday. Only positive thing is that my temp stayed high.
> 
> oh no, your chart is awesome, I was totally expecting a BFP this morning....okay test again tomorrow!! and good luck!! :thumbup::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I will but im going to buy a cheaper test to test with. I dont wanna waste a digital. I used an answer early detection test today.Click to expand...
> 
> those answer tests detect HCG at 100miu, i believe!! post a picture of the test!! maybe you're reading it wrong and there's a faint line :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Even the answer early tests? Its at home and im working.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok i was wrong, this is what i found:
> Answer Early Result Pregnancy Test 25 mIU
> 
> But yea when you get home take a picture and post it so we can all see it!!Click to expand...

ok:hugs:


----------



## tateypot

So sorry about the BFN's girls - hope you get BFP's tomorrow. Schnoodle, I def had a snotty nose xx


----------



## SBB

Ok so I'm going to post my symptoms, I got my BFP at 10dpo and I'm now 21dpo... :happydance:

I have no idea which of these are symptoms, and which are just coincidence... but here you go..

So, symptoms were: 

Headaches from about 3dpo
Backache on and off from 3dpo 
Bad cramps/stabbing lower abdomen, followed by red blood (small amount) on 3 separate days, CD6/8/14
Brown spotting in between, all the way to 16dpo 
Ovary pain, mainly right side, throbbing/dull ache 
Throbbing right leg, followed by 2 days of really bad leg ache, up the back of both legs 
Upset tummy 
14dpo+ had AF like pains, but was actually trapped wind and constipation!!
Very tender breasts, feel much heavier and hurt when take bra off. from about 4 dpo
Feeling sick from 7dpo 


What I did this month: 

On Clomid CD5-9 then Estrogen tabs Cd10-15
Took Maca, EPO, Pre-conception vits, liquid iron and extra folic acid 
Used softcups after sex, and conceive plus 
Orgasmed after sex :blush: to suck up the spermies 
More or less followed SMEP plan 
Used CB digi OPKs and charted with FF 

Here's my test thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...look-me-please-x-x-x-progression-pg13-13.html

Hope my little beanie sticks :D 

x x x


----------



## FrothyBunny

good luck with your bean :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

schnoodle said:


> i got another bfn so just hope i show late on hpts. i dont know what to think anymore

Schnoodle, 
HI, I know you got a BFN, but if you feeling the way your feeling you can go to your doctor and have a blood test done to be sure, or wait at least a week and retest, I wouldn't rule out a absolute BFN just Yet. My Best friend took HPT for 3 months with BFN and went to the doctor and did a blood test and she was Pregnant 3 months! everyone and every pregnancy is different. I hope you and everyone TTC Gets The BFP!!!!!:thumbup:

:dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Jewels33

Hey all,
I've been reading this for awhile, decided to post and join you all in the waiting game. I have suspected endometrosis and currently TTC. My cycles have been from 31-35 days. The last 2 months I did ovulation testing, did get 2 days of positive OPK's, but no luck. This month I was on vacation so I didn't test. However I think I know when I ovulated based on symptoms and previous months. That would have put my period as starting today making me 14dpo. So far, no spotting or signs of AF! I feel like I have some weird symptoms, but I think that every month. I have some weird sharp pains in BBs, a little burning sensations also, but nipples feel fine. I've been very tired and also had several bad headaches the last week. 2 days ago, my gums bleed a little when I brushed my teeth. Finally, I've had cramping and back pain the last few days which makes me think AF is on its way. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though. I haven't tested yet, I usually do, but I just don't want to see another BFN....


----------



## schnoodle

jewels33 that all sounds good hun.if you are reluctant to testhun maybe give it a couple of days and test then good luck xx


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Could you please tell me what you think??

I am now 2 days late, but I am getting cramps first thing in the morning, headaches, bleeding gums and aching teeth. I am running more to the toilet than normal, BB tender, very bloated and having a discharge - sometimes watery and sometimes creamy. (discharge has always stopped just before AF) also finding it very warm.

Don't know whether it is wishful thinking, and AF is just late, but have decided to wait until Friday to test - driving myself crazy here!!


----------



## schnoodle

test test test xxx


----------



## yomo

Well the witch aint come yet she was due this morning!! Hope she stops away.

How is everyone else?

X


----------



## schnoodle

same yomo. hope she stays away for you hun x


----------



## yomo

schnoodle said:


> same yomo. hope she stays away for you hun x

Same to you hun, bet you are climbing the walls! X


----------



## schnoodle

haha yep! just done a opk wich was neg. not even a 2nd line


----------



## Woochild

Facinating reading all of this, it's such a mine field! :wacko:

Thought I could rely upon a test but so many of you have said they didn't get a :bfp: until days DPO. I'm also concious that many of you have said it took 2-6 months for the :witch: to return after a BCP like Cerazette, so my 9weeks is not that unusual.

However, I have been feeling increasingly unwell of a morning with Cramps & Lethargy but no MS as yet. Also have an intense taste in my mouth which I was beginning to think was possibly Ketosis due to my Gastric Band but now I'm not sure? :shrug:


----------



## schnoodle

ooh how many dpo are oyu hun xx


----------



## Woochild

No Idea? Don't even know if I am or have OV'd?
I suppose I should have waited until I'd had a period before having unprotected sex but just thought I'd let nature take it course . . .
Do you or anybody else know how I can acertain where I might be up to?
Have purchased a Boots Digital Fertility Monitor off eBay and waiting for it arrive.


----------



## schnoodle

hmm, i would test hun just to be sure????


----------



## Woochild

I have FMU tested 2-3 times and all BFN!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi everyone, thought I would jump in here. Please tell me what you think!!

I had preggie symptoms starting about a week after ovulation on the April the 11th or 12th. Fatigue (still have) horribly tender breasts and nipples (went away), breasts and nipples bigger (still are) blue veins across breasts (still there) frequent urination (even after I cut caffeine from diet), mild cramping (very random now, more like weird pelvic floor twinges) acne breakout (still have), was constipated (has since turned into diarrhea or loose stools) and also my resting heartrate went from being in the high 50s to low/mid 60s and now its been in the 70's 80's and even high 90s with my blood pressure still the same and sometimes lower than normal!!!

I had spotting a day before and the day I was due my period (light tan stringy CM on Thurs the 22nd and then a glob of darker brown CM on Fri 23rd and then nothing until Sunday when I bleed dark red/brown all day and then it just stopped and Ive had nothing since then except after we had sex last night I woke up to some more of the tan/pale pink stringy CM only when I wiped twice today. 

I had a blood test done Monday the 26th (I had previously thought I was about 15-16 days past conception but I have been looking at the numbers and realized I could have conceived a few days later putting me at about 12 DPO for that blood test) but it came back negative (I think they just did a is the HCG there or not kinda test not actual numbers since they just said it was negative they didnt tell me any numbers). Is it possible it was just too early and I hadnt started really producing HCG enough for it to pick up? 

I just dont think it was a normal period and Im always totally regular 4-5 days with a normal flow and never even a day late and I dont see why my boobs would have the veins appear suddenly and still be there if Im not preggie and have my heartrate higher when my diet hasnt changed at all and have all these other symptoms when nothing else has changed in my life and Im not stressed out either, far from it! As of last night Ive had a horrid headache (which I never normally get) a stuffy nose and lots of sneezing yesterday (I have absolutely no seasonal allergies and never have) and have been feeling mild waves of nausea and dizziness when Ive stood up.


----------



## Woochild

I don't really know how to reply to this other than, take it easy. See what others with more exprience have to say "come on ladies" and if the symptoms continue go back to the doctors anyway - pregnant or not!


----------



## mommyB

Well I got my BFP on the 28th of April at 12DPO. Plus I tested at 6pm at night and got a pretty strong positive. I didn't have very many symptoms.

-I had cramping from ovulation to BFP
-extreme tiredness kicked in the second week of the TWW
-and I have to say I was deffinately more moody

I didn't have any implantation bleeding, but I did have a day where I had really intense cramps which I assumed was implantation. But my first clue that I was pregnant was the cramps, because I never cramp. I want to wish all you girls luck, and I hope you all get your BFP's soon :)


----------



## Shannen

mommyB said:


> Well I got my BFP on the 28th of April at 12DPO. Plus I tested at 6pm at night and got a pretty strong positive. I didn't have very many symptoms.
> 
> -I had cramping from ovulation to BFP
> -extreme tiredness kicked in the second week of the TWW
> -and I have to say I was deffinately more moody
> 
> I didn't have any implantation bleeding, but I did have a day where I had really intense cramps which I assumed was implantation. But my first clue that I was pregnant was the cramps, because I never cramp. I want to wish all you girls luck, and I hope you all get your BFP's soon :)

How long before ovulation did you BD?


----------



## GPBabydreamer

I'm new to this site, but have been reading your posts for the last few months. My DH and I have been TTC for 11 months now. We've had our share of hopeful months. Last month AF was 4 days late before showing up. This month I'm totally confused with symptoms. AF is due this month on May 5. These are the symptoms I've noticed so far: pinkish coloured CM about a week ago, extreme fatigue when I get home from work for the last few days, my breasts ache, but not sensitive to the touch. The oddest thing of all are the broken blood vessels on both breasts. I've tried to research even if broken blood vessels is a pregnancy symptom. All I've been able to find says that it can happen due to increased blood circulation but I didn't think it would happen so early. Has anyone ever heard of this before?

I've posted this on a couple other threads, but haven't gotten much info... Can anyone help?


----------



## mommyB

Shannen said:


> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Well I got my BFP on the 28th of April at 12DPO. Plus I tested at 6pm at night and got a pretty strong positive. I didn't have very many symptoms.
> 
> -I had cramping from ovulation to BFP
> -extreme tiredness kicked in the second week of the TWW
> -and I have to say I was deffinately more moody
> 
> I didn't have any implantation bleeding, but I did have a day where I had really intense cramps which I assumed was implantation. But my first clue that I was pregnant was the cramps, because I never cramp. I want to wish all you girls luck, and I hope you all get your BFP's soon :)
> 
> How long before ovulation did you BD?Click to expand...

I used OPK's (for only 3 days), I got my positive on CD11 and CD12. So that cycle we tried the sperm meets egg plan and we BD on CD8, CD10, CD11, and CD12. And that was it, we missed the last BD that was supposed to be CD14.


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi all,

So AF was due today and its a no show so far. I've had quite a few symptoms, mega mega sore and veiny breasts and my nipples are permantly hard (tmi), i need to pee urgently like really frequently, nausea and cramping.

Did anyone get like period cramping when AF was due and then still get a BFP?
I've also had this really weird thing where in the mornings my tongue is kinda swollen (i know because my tongue bar feels tight) and my teeth feel really odd anyone else had this or is it totally unrelated?

One last question the internet cheapy tests when do they usually show a BFP from? 

Thanks


----------



## Ozzieshunni

You know, now that you mention it, my teeth have been feeling slight strange. I'm 7 days late, been getting AF like cramps (not the same iykwim), and my nipples are horribly sensitive. I'm calling the doc tomorrow cause I'm still testing :bfn:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Hope you all had a good weekend.

This is now day 7 - no :witch: and a :bfn:

Really fed up - got really sore back (maybe just lying in bed too long!!) and tired is not the word for it, by the time 2pm comes I'm ready to go back to bed. BB's are huge and hard and still very bloated.

Going to make dr's apt tomorrow


----------



## Mistycat

jollypop7 said:


> Great thread! Would love to see some more pregnancy symptoms from those who are or were pregnant! :D

I agree, great thread but it takes ages to scroll through all the 'wannabees' and read the experiences from those who are or have been pregnant. 

Maybe we could have a new thread for actual symptoms to make it easier? 

PS I am a 'wannabee' too! :winkwink:


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Ladies

Well finally managed to get appt with docs this morning

So, I went and he has said that 14 days is the normal for testing. So, I am to do another hpt on Monday if :witch: hasn't got me. He also said that shop bought hpt are more sensitive than the ones on the NHS.

I am still to go back and see him next Friday, as this is an area is particularly interested in. 

He apparently takes a class every 2 weeks on the Billings Method???

So, really I am no further forward.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I saw my doctor when I was 8 days late and she too wanted a sample at 14 days if AF hadn't arrived, which it hasn't. *knocks on wood* I'm going to do a pregnancy test that morning as well. Hope you get a :bfp: soon!


----------



## Jacksie

My 14 days are on Monday, so fx'd we will both get our :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

14 days late? Or your TWW is over? I'll be 2 weeks late for AF on Monday.


----------



## Jacksie

I'll be 2 weeks late for af on Monday


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Same here! Maybe we'll be bump buddies, lol!


----------



## FrothyBunny

Can anyone answer me a question, i just got my thermometer, what is considered a high temp generally (i know its diff for every woman, but i need a ball park figure)


----------



## Jackus

Hi girls i'm new to the site too.

This is 4th mth ttc. I had Mirena IUD removed in December and think it's screwing with my head as i've felt PG every month.

This month especially so. 

Shooting pain in boobs, veiny. 
Sore lower back
Had cramping last week but now more like tingles, tugging.
TIRED AS!
Got a cold sore today - WTF i never get those!

I got about 24hrs of pink/brown spotting on 6th - which could of been:witch: - who knows!

I'm a POAS addict, and have had :bfn: up until now.

I did one this afternoon and swear there is the faintest - i mean faint! lines, but perhaps i'm insane...


----------



## Jacksie

Morning Jackus

Your symptoms certainly sound as though your pregnant, a faint line is still positive. Wait a few days and try again and I am sure that you will get a darker line.

I had a mirena coil removed in December as well, and this month my AF is now 16 days late with all the pregnancy symptoms but still no positive pregnancy result


----------



## Jackus

Thanks Jacksie - how frustrating 16 days! Are you going mental?!

How have your cycles been after Mirena removal? Mine have been all over the place, until the last 2 which were 28 days on the dot - but hardly even worth calling :witch:

I looked at my poas again this morning and i can definitely see a line - faint as can be - and Hubby said, wouldn't that just be the line that is there before you test :saywhat: there is no line there before you test darlin, and it sure ain't pink!

Maybe it's just me though...... Now..just....to....hold...off...testing....today!

:growlmad:


----------



## ale

Jackus said:


> Thanks Jacksie - how frustrating 16 days! Are you going mental?!
> 
> How have your cycles been after Mirena removal? Mine have been all over the place, until the last 2 which were 28 days on the dot - but hardly even worth calling :witch:
> 
> I looked at my poas again this morning and i can definitely see a line - faint as can be - and Hubby said, wouldn't that just be the line that is there before you test :saywhat: there is no line there before you test darlin, and it sure ain't pink!
> 
> Maybe it's just me though...... Now..just....to....hold...off...testing....today!
> 
> :growlmad:

post a pic of the test!!:happydance:


----------



## Jacksie

Hi Jackus

Yes,I am going mental, but just don't know what to think any more, got Doc's appt again on Friday.

After getting Mirena removed, I didn't have a period for 6 weeks and then I had one that lasted 2 weeks, but since then it has calmed down.


----------



## Jackus

i honestly dont think it would show on a photo! Mental huh....

Today i feel a bit dizzy and hungry as hell

Getting more twinges and felt my cp and it's soft and high??

Meh i do my own head in lol


----------



## Jacksie

MORNING

Feeling really seedy this morning and still nothing has changed.

Do another hpt tomorrow and will see doc at 2pm


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Back on this lovely thread in yet another 2ww :D.

I'm 5 dpo and with really nothing to report....just thought to come hang around here again, and symptom spot with other lovely ladies....and also cheer on those :bfp:s :yipee:


----------



## RebeccaLou87

I hope someone can help me!

I have been off of BCP for 2 months now, had a normal period after the first month which should have been due again on Tuesday (11th). 
It's now the 13th and AF has still not arrived! Ive had some cramping..as if :witch: could come any day..but also been feeling very nautious and tired, but no blood. Not a drop. 

I havnt taken a test as I am worried it will be :bfn: and I will be extremely dissapointed. I have wondered if I am getting myself anxious over nothing. 

Any ideas when I should test? I was thinking tomorrow with FMU? 

Any response would be welcomed :kiss:

Thanks


----------



## ale

you should test ASAP


----------



## Jackus

Well i tried another test this morning Clear Blue - and another VERY faint line, another one that makes me think i am mental for even seeing it.

It came up before 10mins and is still there but can't help thinking because it is SO faint that it's an evap...

Decided to do another one over the weekend, and go to Dr if i get more faint ones next week

MENTAL!!


----------



## Lynsay

Hello everyone!
I know how important Reading this thread was whilst I was TTC. I got my BFP last week and since confirmed with a Clearblue digi which said 3+ weeks. According to my dates I'm 7 weeks today!!! Haven't changed my status on here yet though. Going to wait until after the first scan. 
Anyways, i've had lots of strange, weird and wonderful symptoms which I'd like to share...
1 week after ov - nothing much other than indegestion, which I have never had. 
2 weeks after ov - more indegestion, and finding it harder to do my usual 2 mile jog
3 weeks after ov - soooo tired, and getting really hungry all the time

my boobs hurt, it felt like my nipples had gotten so hard that they were scraping against my bra, which left me in agony. 
Falling asleep at about 7 pm, and sleeping in. 
Constant fuzzy taste/feeling in my mouth
bloating
and more indegestion!

I had no idea until I realised I was 3 weeks late for af. I hope these symptoms bring some hope to everyone, good luck ladies!!! Xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

I have a random symptom for you all. Ever since becoming pregnant I've been getting the odd white hair in my eyebrows :)


----------



## RedRose19

ladies ive abit of an embarrassing symptom :blush: well i keep getting like clumbs of yellow cm :wacko: is that normal sorry if tmi,

ive also been getting af cramps for 2 weeks, hungry and very random times, thirsty all the time, sicky around foods i normally love :shrug:


----------



## schnoodle

babyhopes 10 they sound good symptoms are you still testing hun x


----------



## RedRose19

i was gonna wait a week to test.. but im so dizzy today and sicky.. i dunno if i can wait that long :sick:


----------



## Spen

I love this thread, and BnB! It's soooo good to realise I'm not a psychotic loner symptom spotter. Am 15dpo, and managed to hold off doing test until this morning. It had the feintest line, so much that I think I was imagining it! Have had cramps for the last 5 days and reckon AF is 3 days late. Had lots of sicky feelings until about 4 days ago, and very occasional twinges now. I have been freezing, but that could just be the weather, and can't stay awake past 8.30. FX!


----------



## mummyzilla

I just got my bfp this morning and the symptoms were very different for each of my pregnancies.
First pregnancy I went off food, smells made me feel sick, this was the first signal for me cooking bacon made me want to be sick, needing to urinate all time.
this time all I had was a very strange feeling 2 days before bfp, a feeling of irritation and restlesness very out of character.I also have sore boobs and very congested, but I cooked bacon yesterday lol no sign of feeling sick!
Just goes to show each time can be different!


----------



## RedRose19

the smell of cooking meat makes me feel so sick.. i meant to be cooking off the mince and freezing it but i dunno if i can stomach it.. i hope thats a good sign


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Mommyzilla and good luck Spen and Babyhopes. I hope those are some :bfp:s waiting to happen. 

I'm 7dpo and have a dull ache in my lower back, mostly on the left side. Not sure what my boobs are up to...not sore, but occasional twinges. To be honest, I'm not too confident they're anything but wishful thinking but hey, 1 more week of wishful thinking huh? :winkwink:


----------



## Jackus

Well i think i'm out this month.

Did Clear Blue (not digi) this morning FMU and BFN:wacko::wacko:

Good luck on BFP's girls, and congrats to positives so far!

If i'm not PG (which i'm almost definitly not) we're putting it off until September as we're going to Wales to visit my hubbys family - so thats that for 4 months of driving myself crazy :dohh:


----------



## Marysr

My symptoms with this pregnancy (I'm 5 weeks tomorrow) have been cramping (almost like AF style) and pulling/stretching. My boobs got big too and so nipples grew. The tenderness comes and goes. Oh and I crave MEAT in the worst way. I could eat nothing but pulled pork and grilled chicken and be happy. No morning sickness, but I am a little tired. So that's it! Good luck to everyone in the TTC camp!

Oh and I forgot to say that I did get a very random bout of sore throat. It lasted about two days, with no other symptoms, around 8DPO. It has never happened before so I googled and apparently it happens frequently around 7-8DPO for women very newly pregnant. So who knows. Could've been a fluke or it could've been pregnancy related.


----------



## NatalieP

These are my symptoms this month
Cramps in the left side of my womb, 
Stuffy nose (although that could be hayfever lol)
Boobs feel full and heavy and sore (but feel sore when I am due on) 
My cervix is in the middle and softish
I keep getting twinges of nausea
and weirdly I am craving milk!
what do you reckon?
Natxxx


----------



## RedRose19

i think sounds good hun :D when you testing?

my sysmptoms today are
feeling very sick this morning when waking up.. i had to lie there a few mins incase i would be sick,
different smells make me feel sicky now like cooking meat, milk, coffee :sick:
totally off my normal foods
cramps like af is gonna come for over 2 weeks now
so bloated... its so uncomfortable
restless night of sleep last night - too warm
very sore bbs to touch
and very dizzy if i dont eat


----------



## NatalieP

Next Thursday although think if I don't come on I will try to leave it till Monday we are moving house so I am going to pack the pregnancy tests I have so I can't find them until I unpack lol. My Jenny Renny reading predicted this month to. 
Yours sound promising to hun! Fingers crossed!!
xxx


----------



## saraendepity

OMG this thread is still running from when i was TTC Daisy !! i cant believe it :D 

well i dont think i ever actually added mine when i did eventually get my :bfp: but i got a metally taste in my mouth and like a really nervous feeling in my tummy, hot some nasty headaches too..this all started about 4-5 DPO :D hopefully i can add some more when i get my :bfp: this month (PMA anyone? lol)

sara 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounding good Natalie & Babyhopes :thumbup: 

Thanks Saraendepity! I hope you get that :bfp: this month!

As for me, my boobs are definitely fuller and slightly sore occasionally, but this could also be AF related. Thank God I'm down to a 1ww!!!


----------



## leideebugz

I have read the whole thing! Go me! Thanks to all ladies who have contributed! This thread keeps me sane(er). 
I have a question and I didn't see anyone list it as a "symptom". I am 11-12 dpo and keep getting the hiccups!! 4-5 rounds a day for the last 4 days or so and I never get the hiccups. Maybe I'm just crazy, but as far as my typical symptom spotting goes, this one is a weirdie. I know, I'll know one way or another in 3 days or so, but if anyone else has had this and got the magic BFP I would love to know! Thanks. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies I am back again:nope:. Hopefully this is lucky month 14. I am 5dpo today but I have been having cramping in my tummy since the latter part of 3dpo. Im trying to ignore it. FF will probably give me crosshairs when I have 2 more higher temps. 

Anyone else have cramping about 4/5dpo and it turned into a BFP?


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing girls!! Wow, such great information from all of you lovely ladies on this site!:thumbup: 

I have been having some slight cramps, a little naseous (but i am wondering if this might be due to my acid reflux) , feeling bloated (wondering if my upcoming period is causing this), boobs do seem a bit bigger, it seems like i have been having more runny CM the last few days, been having to go pee alot more than usual too. :shrug:

I will be doing a pregnancy test on 05/31/06 with the 5 day early test, so we will see. I am skeptical because I am wondering if some of these symptoms are just in my head or if it is normal PMS symptoms??? Wish me luck!!!:wacko::shrug:

Thanks,

wannabeprego


----------



## Nessicle

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me popping by, just thought I'd share my symptoms with you before I forget if it helps! 

*4/5dpo* - lots of lotiony/creamy CM then it stopped after 5dpo
*8dpo *- laid in bed very early hours but awake i felt a tugging sensation on the front wall of my uterus like a little string, very gentle and I only remember it lasting a couple of minutes as I fell asleep. All day that day I had a twinge type pain behind my belly button and then by the end of that day I had extremely sore bb's all down the front of my chest, my bb's, armpits, and all down my abdo felt like I'd done tons of crunches. This started to fade over the course of 3 days to 11dpo.
*10dpo *- very faint :bfp: but no more symptoms 
*11dpo* - confirmed by digi "Pregnant 1-2" again no symptoms. 

That's pretty much it until about 14dpo when I had some cramping pains (which continued til about 8 weeks on and off) and from 14dpo I had tons of watery CM that has continued throughout. 

:flower: good luck to everyone! xx


----------



## kezzachick

Hello all, I'm very new to this but absolutely love reading everyone's threads and comparing symptons to my own! I am 6dpo on cycle 1 TTC and definitely feel different to last month but I am wondering if that's just because I've been reading everyone's symptons I have sympathy symptons!!!
I have tight/heavy feeling in my uterus and keep getting twinges, no CM, wee is yellow and smelly even though I'm drinking loads of water and boobs seem to have grown! 
I was on the implant for 4 and a half years and have only have about 4 af's since it was taken out this year but cycle has been a very consistant 28 days with regular flow, only tend to get moody before she comes and I'm defo that recently!!
I was gonna do a test at 10 dpo, don't think I can wait til 14 dpo!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

6dpo more intense cramping and temp dip. Lowest since ovulation. Probably all means squat!


----------



## hibiscus07

mrskcbrown said:


> 6dpo more intense cramping and temp dip. Lowest since ovulation. Probably all means squat!

Hi MrsKCBrown!
I just checked your chart. Are you certain you ovulated? I don't see a definite biphasic pattern on the chart. Perhaps the cramping indicates you might be about to O?
One of my coworkers has been going through months of IUI and it seems to have helped that they go in to the Dr for a blood test to confirm that she's definitely ovulated. She was having trouble pinpointing the day. Have you tried that?

Good luck!


----------



## mrskcbrown

hibiscus07 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 6dpo more intense cramping and temp dip. Lowest since ovulation. Probably all means squat!
> 
> Hi MrsKCBrown!
> I just checked your chart. Are you certain you ovulated? I don't see a definite biphasic pattern on the chart. Perhaps the cramping indicates you might be about to O?
> One of my coworkers has been going through months of IUI and it seems to have helped that they go in to the Dr for a blood test to confirm that she's definitely ovulated. She was having trouble pinpointing the day. Have you tried that?
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

I have done that before. Im not sure why my OPK would be positive but I didnt ovulate. Its weird. I have never not ovulated? Oh well maybe you are right. I had my ovulation pains as I usually do every month along with the + test. I give up!:nope: Also FF was wrong on my O date last month. I O'd on cd 19 and they had me on cd 15. Im starting to think they are crappy.


----------



## wannabeprego

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for sharing girls!! Wow, such great information from all of you lovely ladies on this site!:thumbup:
> 
> I have been having some slight cramps, a little naseous (but i am wondering if this might be due to my acid reflux) , feeling bloated (wondering if my upcoming period is causing this), boobs do seem a bit bigger, it seems like i have been having more runny CM the last few days, been having to go pee alot more than usual too. :shrug:
> 
> I will be doing a pregnancy test on 05/31/06 with the 5 day early test, so we will see. I am skeptical because I am wondering if some of these symptoms are just in my head or if it is normal PMS symptoms??? Wish me luck!!!:wacko::shrug:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wannabeprego

Ugghh, I just had to add that my back has been starting to hurt the last few days, I am not sure if this is a symptom or not, but time will tell!:winkwink:


----------



## hoping:)

Finally I get to post on here after 10 long months ttc after my last mc!!! This was also our first month on clomid and I was taking: baby aspirin, juice+, prenatal, B complex, bee pollen and royal jelly. I also exercised more:thumbup:

I got my first :bfp: Tuesday at 12dpo:happydance:

1dpo- nothing really... maybe a few cramps
2dpo-crampy, super sore (.)(.) and increased sex drive
3dpo-same as 2dpo with fatigue
4dpo- same minus increased sex drive
5dpo-bloated, cramps, sore (.)(.),gassy
6dpo-same as above but cm was creamy with white "clumps"
7dpo-"pinchy" cramps, sore (.)(.), extra thick creamy cm with "clumps"
8dpo-same
9dpo-fatigue, super sore (.)(.), increased sex drive
10dpo-fatigue, super sore(.)(.), nose bleed in am, stabbing/pinching pain on left side. 
11dpo-fatigue, occasional sharp pains in (.)(.), nose bleed in am, "brain freeze" headaches on and off, felt like I was getting a UTI.
12dpo-occasional sharp pains in (.)(.), "brain freeze" headaches on and off,bloated, big globs of creamy cm, heart burn and nausea on and off
:bfp:
13dpo-same but also noticed my veins were more prominent on my chest and arms. also blood when I brushed my teeth 

Before I took and hpt I started with opks on 10dpo. The test was super faint that day but 11dpo was nearly positive and today at 14dpo it is as dark as the control line

Good luck to those waiting for a :bfp::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

hoping:) said:


> Finally I get to post on here after 10 long months ttc after my last mc!!! This was also our first month on clomid and I was taking: baby aspirin, juice+, prenatal, B complex, bee pollen and royal jelly. I also exercised more:thumbup:
> 
> I got my first :bfp: Tuesday at 12dpo:happydance:
> 
> 1dpo- nothing really... maybe a few cramps
> 2dpo-crampy, super sore (.)(.) and increased sex drive
> 3dpo-same as 2dpo with fatigue
> 4dpo- same minus increased sex drive
> 5dpo-bloated, cramps, sore (.)(.),gassy
> 6dpo-same as above but cm was creamy with white "clumps"
> 7dpo-"pinchy" cramps, sore (.)(.), extra thick creamy cm with "clumps"
> 8dpo-same
> 9dpo-fatigue, super sore (.)(.), increased sex drive
> 10dpo-fatigue, super sore(.)(.), nose bleed in am, stabbing/pinching pain on left side.
> 11dpo-fatigue, occasional sharp pains in (.)(.), nose bleed in am, "brain freeze" headaches on and off, felt like I was getting a UTI.
> 12dpo-occasional sharp pains in (.)(.), "brain freeze" headaches on and off,bloated, big globs of creamy cm, heart burn and nausea on and off
> :bfp:
> 13dpo-same but also noticed my veins were more prominent on my chest and arms. also blood when I brushed my teeth
> 
> Before I took and hpt I started with opks on 10dpo. The test was super faint that day but 11dpo was nearly positive and today at 14dpo it is as dark as the control line
> 
> Good luck to those waiting for a :bfp::dust::dust::dust:

Awww, congrats Hoping!!!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!:happydance::winkwink:


----------



## hoping:)

Wannabeprego- good luck testing on 5/31! First Response has a 6 day sooner test...


----------



## wannabeprego

Hoping, Thanks so much for the luck! I will have to go check out the 6 day one!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Hann79

wannabeprego said:


> Hoping, Thanks so much for the luck! I will have to go check out the 6 day one!!! :winkwink:

Hey, don't panic to much if you get a negative on any early response. I took them alland they were all negative, but look at my ticker...... I was!! Good luck xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the great advice Hann79!!!:winkwink: I am going to try to stay positive until either :witch: comes or test after my missed :witch:, if the early HPT's show a negative, to give it enough time to find out for sure!:thumbup:


----------



## bostonblonde

Around the time AF was due, my most unusual symptom was having way too much saliva in my mouth and actually waking up coughing from it, feeling like I was about to choke! (Apparently that's a common sign of pregnancy, but I'd never heard of it before.)

Later that day I tested at work and sure enough, a faint BFP.

I tried to ignore other symptoms because they could have been PMS, and I didn't want to get my hopes up, but THAT made me think something was up. (And it was!)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations... I'm in holding pattern waiting in 3 days to see if she shows GRRRR

I've had every textbook symptom too... Oh I hope this is it and this one is super sticky!!


----------



## imace

Ok so maybe it's all in my head but here is what's going on with me...

Everything makes me feel sick. The thought of food, or even walking into my kitchen... -gag-
I am literally shattered. LO and I didn't get out of bed till 1, was tired all day then I napped from 7 till 9, and I'm still ready for bed!
Aches, on and off all day for the last few days.

Sound like a bug? Or maybe the sign of something to come?


----------



## Dinah

Congrats Hoping! Also thanks for posting, I'm 3DPO, have been nauseous, bloated, cramping/twinges and irritable for two days now and figured I was just imagining it as "couldn't bet getting symptoms this early" but maybe I could? Well I'm gonna try not to test until the full 2WW is over but your post reassured me :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I finally got crosshairs on my chart:wohoo::wohoo::loopy:

My chart is kinda wacko this time so maybe thats a good thing. Maybe a baby has my temps :wacko:??
Symptoms:
4dpo-until now:cramping/slight fatigue with the worse cramping being on 6dpo:shrug:

Still not completely symptom spotting:haha:

Praying for us all!:hugs:


----------



## Srrme

Is brown-ish colored CM a sign of early pregnancy?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Srrme said:


> Is brown-ish colored CM a sign of early pregnancy?

It can be. Where are you at in your cycle? Closer to the end or in the middle after ovulation?


----------



## Srrme

mrskcbrown said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Is brown-ish colored CM a sign of early pregnancy?
> 
> It can be. Where are you at in your cycle? Closer to the end or in the middle after ovulation?Click to expand...

I'm 3 days late. AF was due on the 28th, and I spotted a bit of brown CM on the 26th.. It was never visible on the toilet paper, though.. and I only realized when I was checking my CM. :blush:

I ovulated on CD 20, and today is CD 33.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sounds like implantation bleeding/spotting... Congrats your on your way to a BFP!! Keep us posted Good Luck and lots of baby dust!!


----------



## tbuns

Srrme said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Is brown-ish colored CM a sign of early pregnancy?
> 
> It can be. Where are you at in your cycle? Closer to the end or in the middle after ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3 days late. AF was due on the 28th, and I spotted a bit of brown CM on the 26th.. It was never visible on the toilet paper, though.. and I only realized when I was checking my CM. :blush:
> 
> I ovulated on CD 20, and today is CD 33.Click to expand...

That's really promising!! Any symptoms?? :flower:


----------



## tbuns

3 DPO - Cramps, Cervix raising (finally), creamy CM and really really emotional.


----------



## Srrme

tbuns said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Is brown-ish colored CM a sign of early pregnancy?
> 
> It can be. Where are you at in your cycle? Closer to the end or in the middle after ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3 days late. AF was due on the 28th, and I spotted a bit of brown CM on the 26th.. It was never visible on the toilet paper, though.. and I only realized when I was checking my CM. :blush:
> 
> I ovulated on CD 20, and today is CD 33.Click to expand...
> 
> That's really promising!! Any symptoms?? :flower:Click to expand...

Sore boobs and nipples. :blush: Slight nausea, and fatigue!! I am so tired it's ridiculous.


----------



## tbuns

Srrme said:


> tbuns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> Is brown-ish colored CM a sign of early pregnancy?
> 
> It can be. Where are you at in your cycle? Closer to the end or in the middle after ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 3 days late. AF was due on the 28th, and I spotted a bit of brown CM on the 26th.. It was never visible on the toilet paper, though.. and I only realized when I was checking my CM. :blush:
> 
> I ovulated on CD 20, and today is CD 33.Click to expand...
> 
> That's really promising!! Any symptoms?? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Sore boobs and nipples. :blush: Slight nausea, and fatigue!! I am so tired it's ridiculous.Click to expand...

:test:


----------



## CedarWood

Can I jump in here?:flower:

The last two nights I woke up ealry to pee but still have nothing on a test:shrug:
The first time was 4:45 the 2nd night 5. I always go before bed and have not drank extra....
I tested both mornings with fmu...
Is it possible preg hormones are waking me up but not showing up on a test??
:boat:

Thanks,

CW


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Srrme on your new BFP!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies just wanted to join in...

I am currently 4 dpo and had a horrible hot flash this morning...i am on my 3rd round of clomid but never really had hot flashes before....I know it is probably the progesterone...but I want it to be a pg symptom.....lol...anyway, I will join in on the symptom spotting with you ladies!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

From 5dpo until today (I think I O'd early), I've had intense cramping and some diarraha :blush: It's actually quite painful. I've also been very sleepy. I've never had the cramping before. I've also had some lotion-y CM. I wonder what this means?


----------



## Woochild

Ozzieshunni said:


> From 5dpo until today (I think I O'd early), I've had intense cramping and some diarraha :blush: It's actually quite painful. I've also been very sleepy. I've never had the cramping before. I've also had some lotion-y CM. I wonder what this means?

Ditto - feeling seriously dodgy in the gastro area and I'm 4-5 DPO!


----------



## cloud9

good luck girls ! hopefully you get your bfp
:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Thanks! I hope so too


----------



## MissyMarie

Hey girls. Ive been feeling a little sick the last couple of days and lightheaded. Have a really dry mouth with funny taste. Bit tired but nothing new there. BUT, I only came off my pill 2 weeks ago. DTD 6 time since. Isnt it a bit soon???


----------



## cloud9

missymarie im having the same symptoms as you as well as others, have you started taking folic acid by any chance? i have been googling for days now, AF is 4 days late and im having heaps of symptoms (all of which can be linked to AF and prenatal vits) !!


----------



## MissyMarie

cloud9 said:


> missymarie im having the same symptoms as you as well as others, have you started taking folic acid by any chance? i have been googling for days now, AF is 4 days late and im having heaps of symptoms (all of which can be linked to AF and prenatal vits) !!

Hi Cloud9
Yeah, I started taking Pregnacare before I came off the pill. Came off on Thurs 20 May. Bleed on the Fri and Sat although I dont know if that was a proper AF or a bleed because I didnt take my pill. Now sicky feeling last couple days, light headed, funny taste in mouth. Only came on last couple of days and I guess Ive been taking the vitamins for 4, maybe 5 weeks. Can't happen so fast, surely?


----------



## cloud9

anything is possible hun, i fell pregnant while taking the pill last time!! lol 

sounds like you are having symtoms, though like i read it could be the hormones from your bc leaving the system? 
i spewed heaps last night and have about 3 bowel movements a day it has been like this for the last 5-6 days i have been taking folic acid for 10 days now!!
the funny taste in my mouth is metallic i googled it and it can also be as a result of prenatal vits. i didnt have a problem with them last time and its the same kind..

are you going to test? :hugs:


----------



## MissyMarie

Ummmm, Im not sure. Im scared excited!! Dont think I can yet anyway because they only work from 6 days before your due your AF. I had been on the mini pill so didnt have an AF for months so dont even know when Im actually due. The taste is metallic! And these tests are not cheap are they. Think I will though lol xx


----------



## cloud9

it is scary and exciting at the same time! more especially when you dont expect it, those are the times when it always happens. ive also read that you can be at your most fertile after coming off the pill.
i took my last bc on sunday and still nothing. so if by the weekend there is nothing i'll test i think. 

let me know how you get on and best of luck hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's interesting, I think that your body needs to readjust after the pill. When I came off the pill I was having lots of "symptoms" and it turned out that it was me feeling things that were blocked when I was on the pill. Who knows! :dust:


----------



## MissyMarie

Well just done a test and its negative so maybe it is coming off the pill! Oh well, will keep trying


----------



## cloud9

yeh it could be that, i just thought it was me feeling funny with the folic acid ive been going google crazy lol ! i started taking folic acid while still being on the last week of pill so then thought it could be a mixture of the 2 together that i was reacting to... the body works in funny ways i guess!!

anyway good luck and missymarie when you test let me know! fingers crossed af doesnt show for you


----------



## MissyMarie

Hi Cloud9. Just done it and it was negative hun. Its weird, I knew it would be but when I saw it I was gutted!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Don't worry! Hubby and I have been TTC for 5 months already. It gets easier. The first couple months were just gutting and after my hopes were brought up and shattered last month, I thought f*** it. This isn't worth the stress! So we are taking it easy this month and just letting things happen  :dust:


----------



## MissyMarie

Ozzieshunni said:


> Don't worry! Hubby and I have been TTC for 5 months already. It gets easier. The first couple months were just gutting and after my hopes were brought up and shattered last month, I thought f*** it. This isn't worth the stress! So we are taking it easy this month and just letting things happen  :dust:



Thanks Ozzieshunni!:thumbup:


----------



## cloud9

aw no hun better luck with the next one then!
i just came off my pill on sunday so technically i'm still on my 1 week break (as if i were about to start again on monday....) so its weird i am getting symtoms!! its not as if im fully withdrawing from it yet if you know what i mean..
AF has to come soon for me too !


----------



## Ozzieshunni

MissyMarie said:


> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry! Hubby and I have been TTC for 5 months already. It gets easier. The first couple months were just gutting and after my hopes were brought up and shattered last month, I thought f*** it. This isn't worth the stress! So we are taking it easy this month and just letting things happen  :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ozzieshunni!:thumbup:Click to expand...

You are very welcome! I hope you get that :bfp: soon!


----------



## Woochild

MissyMarie said:


> Ummmm, Im not sure. Im scared excited!! Dont think I can yet anyway because they only work from 6 days before your due your AF. I had been on the mini pill so didnt have an AF for months so dont even know when Im actually due. The taste is metallic! And these tests are not cheap are they. Think I will though lol xx

You can get cheap tests from pound shops, my local one does a box of 3 for a £1 but they are not the early (6 days preAF) kind.


----------



## MissyMarie

Hey Woochild, thanks for that. The cheapo one I bought earlier was £3 but the clearblue ones are £10 each! Came back negative anyway so will wail for a bit now until I do another one


----------



## MissyMarie

Ozzieshunni said:


> MissyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry! Hubby and I have been TTC for 5 months already. It gets easier. The first couple months were just gutting and after my hopes were brought up and shattered last month, I thought f*** it. This isn't worth the stress! So we are taking it easy this month and just letting things happen  :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ozzieshunni!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You are very welcome! I hope you get that :bfp: soon!Click to expand...



Awww thanks :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies, just wanted to share my symptoms with you all and see if they mean anything. I am 7dpo and tempted to test on sunday or monday if my temps stay up on my chart.

Sore boobs (not nipples just a deep soreness)
fatigue
uneasiness/cramping in tummy

I thought I was further along dpo but FF moved my O date to cd26, because initially they had it at cd20. Luckily I continued to BD or I would have missed it.

Good luck ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## CedarWood

Whoops - sorry - thought this was an open thread - did not realise it was a closed group. :blush:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

This thread is closed???


----------



## cloud9

i dont think it is ! cos we can still post....or is this just my imagination :rofl:


----------



## CedarWood

I meant in terms of new people joining - or are we welcome?:flower:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Anyone is. It's just a thread of early pregnancy symptoms....I don't even think it's a group


----------



## lozmo

Hi has anyone had any pigmentation to the face? I noticed a brown upper lip line yesterday and can't remember seeing that before? I googled it and it's called Choalasma which occurs in patches on the face and something to do with melatonin in pregnancy. 

I'm 5/6 DPO and just being hopeful when it's probably just from sunbathing last week :haha:


----------



## MissyMarie

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to share my symptoms with you all and see if they mean anything. I am 7dpo and tempted to test on sunday or monday if my temps stay up on my chart.
> 
> Sore boobs (not nipples just a deep soreness)
> fatigue
> uneasiness/cramping in tummy
> 
> I thought I was further along dpo but FF moved my O date to cd26, because initially they had it at cd20. Luckily I continued to BD or I would have missed it.
> 
> Good luck ladies!:thumbup:



Hi Mrskcbtown! Well they are definetely the right symptoms so good luck for the test on Monday and let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

lozmo said:


> Hi has anyone had any pigmentation to the face? I noticed a brown upper lip line yesterday and can't remember seeing that before? I googled it and it's called Choalasma which occurs in patches on the face and something to do with melatonin in pregnancy.
> 
> I'm 5/6 DPO and just being hopeful when it's probably just from sunbathing last week :haha:

Yep they call that the mask of pregnancy... I got it too and its funny because I thought it was from sunbathing as well... um ur pregnant alright... woohooo Congrats!


----------



## mrskcbrown

MissyMarie said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just wanted to share my symptoms with you all and see if they mean anything. I am 7dpo and tempted to test on sunday or monday if my temps stay up on my chart.
> 
> Sore boobs (not nipples just a deep soreness)
> fatigue
> uneasiness/cramping in tummy
> 
> I thought I was further along dpo but FF moved my O date to cd26, because initially they had it at cd20. Luckily I continued to BD or I would have missed it.
> 
> Good luck ladies!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hi Mrskcbtown! Well they are definetely the right symptoms so good luck for the test on Monday and let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed! :flower:Click to expand...

Sometimes you have to ask because you think you are going coo-coo:wacko:. I think charting is making me crazy as well because any dip makes me nervous. Anyone else like this:shrug:?


----------



## cloud9

lol im going to start charting - that's if AF ever arrives!! think my hormones know im watching them and are teasing me :rofl: 

best of luck btw i'll keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## emzie_xox

Mine were a hell of a lot discharge, a feeling that you get that you want to come on to your AF, i was rushing to the toilet sometimes thinking i had started my AF but i hadant i just had cramping and alot of dishcharge. I started feeling the symptons 1-2 weeks after conception, i thought i had started my AF at 1 point but was just one spot of blood which was implantation bleeding, and that day really felt like i had started my AF! Genreally feeling like you want to come on, tingling and sore boobs, I just knew I was pregnant even before I had my AF but I guess if youve been trying for a while, you can start imagaing the symptons- hard i know. Also I would be hungary but couldnt think of anything I wanted to eat, even in a restuarnt or a take away! I couldnt decide what I wanted, the only thing I knew I wanted though was betty crockers devils food cake mmmm lol x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Rigth now, I want to throw up. It feels like heartburn :-(


----------



## lozmo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> lozmo said:
> 
> 
> Hi has anyone had any pigmentation to the face? I noticed a brown upper lip line yesterday and can't remember seeing that before? I googled it and it's called Choalasma which occurs in patches on the face and something to do with melatonin in pregnancy.
> 
> I'm 5/6 DPO and just being hopeful when it's probably just from sunbathing last week :haha:
> 
> Yep they call that the mask of pregnancy... I got it too and its funny because I thought it was from sunbathing as well... um ur pregnant alright... woohooo Congrats!Click to expand...

Aw I don't know yet, cheers for the positivity though :blush: Did you get patches on different areas of your face or a weird upper lip line? I just have to wait til the 12th as AF is due on the 13th, I'm 5/6DPO and obsessing all day...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

lozmo said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lozmo said:
> 
> 
> Hi has anyone had any pigmentation to the face? I noticed a brown upper lip line yesterday and can't remember seeing that before? I googled it and it's called Choalasma which occurs in patches on the face and something to do with melatonin in pregnancy.
> 
> I'm 5/6 DPO and just being hopeful when it's probably just from sunbathing last week :haha:
> 
> Yep they call that the mask of pregnancy... I got it too and its funny because I thought it was from sunbathing as well... um ur pregnant alright... woohooo Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I don't know yet, cheers for the positivity though :blush: Did you get patches on different areas of your face or a weird upper lip line? I just have to wait til the 12th as AF is due on the 13th, I'm 5/6DPO and obsessing all day...Click to expand...

I noticed it on my nose... :haha: THAT is a dead ringer for pregnancy... Google Mask of Pregnancy and there are even pics you can look at...
Congrats to ya...

I'm in a holding pattern, earlier today I had a lil light pink cm only once, then a light brown when I wiped here and there on and off today... I'm wondering when I should test now? I read that this one lady took her till she got to be 6 weeks before she FINALLY got her BFP... That will be me... Me and HPT's don't do well... GRRRR


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - all your symptoms sounds v. promising! 

Well my boobs have just started to get sore but that is a defo sign af will be here in a week or so....I am thinking we didnt get it this cycle but who knows. Also my chart is not doing anything spectacular!


----------



## want2bmommy

wonder if you girls could help me.......

my last period was on 19 may and judging by fertility calculator i ovulated between 25-29 may.

My next period is due on Sat 12 June.....

On friday 4 June i had strong abdominal cramps like af was coming...... however there is still no sign of af at all. Just wondered whether these cramps could be implantation cramps at all? at the time of the cramps, if i had ovulated between 25-29 may it would mean i was 7-10 dpo?????

Also for the last few days ive been having really bad gas! (not from my mouth!! sorry if TMI!!)

and my horoscope today which was seriously strange read..... an unexpected pregnancy catches you suprisingly!!!

We arent trying for a baby but after reading my horoscope i thought id work out ovulation etc we had sex EVERY DAY during the ovulation period and everything seems to fit into place!!!

What does everyone else think? Advice would be great pls girls! xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

I would test...sounds v. promising.


----------



## want2bmommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> I would test...sounds v. promising.

Thanks! and OMG It has just come to me....... since saturday night my bf cant even come close to me as he says i am " like an oven".

He reckons im absolutely boiling hot to even hug me in the night and has to get away from me............. sign?????? x


----------



## mrskcbrown

want2bmommy said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> I would test...sounds v. promising.
> 
> Thanks! and OMG It has just come to me....... since saturday night my bf cant even come close to me as he says i am " like an oven".
> 
> He reckons im absolutely boiling hot to even hug me in the night and has to get away from me............. sign?????? xClick to expand...

Hey! Yes it could be a possible sign because you sound like you are in your luteal phase, and your temp is usually higher then. Its higher no matter whether you are BFP or not. What will happen is as you get closer to AF if your temp is not as warm anymore, it could mean AF is coming as your temps start to go down. Or if you remain warm longer than when your cycle is due it could mean BFP. It just all depends. Do you chart your temperatures? Are your cycles the same length monthly?
Good luck to you!:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I've been having hot flashes as well! It seems I'm roasting and I can't cool down!


----------



## want2bmommy

mrskcbrown said:


> want2bmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> I would test...sounds v. promising.
> 
> Thanks! and OMG It has just come to me....... since saturday night my bf cant even come close to me as he says i am " like an oven".
> 
> He reckons im absolutely boiling hot to even hug me in the night and has to get away from me............. sign?????? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey! Yes it could be a possible sign because you sound like you are in your luteal phase, and your temp is usually higher then. Its higher no matter whether you are BFP or not. What will happen is as you get closer to AF if your temp is not as warm anymore, it could mean AF is coming as your temps start to go down. Or if you remain warm longer than when your cycle is due it could mean BFP. It just all depends. Do you chart your temperatures? Are your cycles the same length monthly?
> Good luck to you!:hugs:Click to expand...

No i dont chart my temperatures because we werent really "ttc".

Cycles are roughly between 24 and 26 days apart............. does any of this help? Any info anyone can give me on symptoms etc from 7dpo onwards would be great xx


----------



## sk100

Hi everyone

I haven't bee on these boards for a while as needed some time out after my daughter passed away and then a MC 5 months after. I gave myself a good break to recover physically and mentally and started trying actively this month.

I had a session of acupuncture a week before ov and have been taking pregnacare conception. We used a tiny bit of preseed.

Today I am 12/13 DPO.

I have had crampy stabbing pains in stomache that came and went. Shooting pains down legs and hips. Some back ache. Watery/lotiony CM every day. These were in the 1 ww. As with my 2nd pregnancy, symptoms started around 4DPO.

In the past 4 days, I have had an increase in boob pain and size (stabbing but never constant), increased thirst and more frequent urination. Getting very hungry to the point that I got the shakes. More frequent dreams. Very cranky and crying since Friday. 

What was different this time is that I didn't get spots.

Tested using FRER on Friday 9/10 dpo - negative.
Tested this morning using FRER 12/13 dpo - positive. Had implantation bleed in evening.

I am quietly happy but to hold a baby again seems like a long long way away and very difficult. Good luck to you all.

x


----------



## cloud9

welcome back hun,im so sorry for your losses 

congrats on your bfp! have a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

sk100 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't bee on these boards for a while as needed some time out after my daughter passed away and then a MC 5 months after. I gave myself a good break to recover physically and mentally and started trying actively this month.
> 
> I had a session of acupuncture a week before ov and have been taking pregnacare conception. We used a tiny bit of preseed.
> 
> Today I am 12/13 DPO.
> 
> I have had crampy stabbing pains in stomache that came and went. Shooting pains down legs and hips. Some back ache. Watery/lotiony CM every day. These were in the 1 ww. As with my 2nd pregnancy, symptoms started around 4DPO.
> 
> In the past 4 days, I have had an increase in boob pain and size (stabbing but never constant), increased thirst and more frequent urination. Getting very hungry to the point that I got the shakes. More frequent dreams. Very cranky and crying since Friday.
> 
> What was different this time is that I didn't get spots.
> 
> Tested using FRER on Friday 9/10 dpo - negative.
> Tested this morning using FRER 12/13 dpo - postive.
> 
> I am quietly happy but to hold a baby again seems like a long long way away and very difficult. Good luck to you all.
> 
> x

Congrats!:happydance:
Your symptoms sound similar to mine but Im just too nervous to test. Maybe tomorrow. I will be 13/14 dpo.
Congrats again!:happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

SK100 i wish you all the best and will be wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## heathette

sk100 - sending you all the hugs in the world and many congratulations for your little blessing. Keep positive honey xxxxxx


----------



## mariposa31

i promised i would not do this! but...! here i go:
sore bbs and sensitive nipples (had it last month though...)
2 enormous spots - one on my chin and one on my... bottom! :) :)
and now being more serious... i'm only 3dpo so looooong time to wait

good luck for all of you ttc!


----------



## sk100

mrskcbrown said:


> sk100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't bee on these boards for a while as needed some time out after my daughter passed away and then a MC 5 months after. I gave myself a good break to recover physically and mentally and started trying actively this month.
> 
> I had a session of acupuncture a week before ov and have been taking pregnacare conception. We used a tiny bit of preseed.
> 
> Today I am 12/13 DPO.
> 
> I have had crampy stabbing pains in stomache that came and went. Shooting pains down legs and hips. Some back ache. Watery/lotiony CM every day. These were in the 1 ww. As with my 2nd pregnancy, symptoms started around 4DPO.
> 
> In the past 4 days, I have had an increase in boob pain and size (stabbing but never constant), increased thirst and more frequent urination. Getting very hungry to the point that I got the shakes. More frequent dreams. Very cranky and crying since Friday.
> 
> What was different this time is that I didn't get spots.
> 
> Tested using FRER on Friday 9/10 dpo - negative.
> Tested this morning using FRER 12/13 dpo - postive.
> 
> I am quietly happy but to hold a baby again seems like a long long way away and very difficult. Good luck to you all.
> 
> x
> 
> Congrats!:happydance:
> Your symptoms sound similar to mine but Im just too nervous to test. Maybe tomorrow. I will be 13/14 dpo.
> Congrats again!:happydance:Click to expand...



Thank you! You have some serious will power! I only tested yesterday because my symptoms were crazy. I had implantation/breakthrough bleed in the evening. This happened for both other pregnancies. Also, I just knew. 

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sk100 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sk100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't bee on these boards for a while as needed some time out after my daughter passed away and then a MC 5 months after. I gave myself a good break to recover physically and mentally and started trying actively this month.
> 
> I had a session of acupuncture a week before ov and have been taking pregnacare conception. We used a tiny bit of preseed.
> 
> Today I am 12/13 DPO.
> 
> I have had crampy stabbing pains in stomache that came and went. Shooting pains down legs and hips. Some back ache. Watery/lotiony CM every day. These were in the 1 ww. As with my 2nd pregnancy, symptoms started around 4DPO.
> 
> In the past 4 days, I have had an increase in boob pain and size (stabbing but never constant), increased thirst and more frequent urination. Getting very hungry to the point that I got the shakes. More frequent dreams. Very cranky and crying since Friday.
> 
> What was different this time is that I didn't get spots.
> 
> Tested using FRER on Friday 9/10 dpo - negative.
> Tested this morning using FRER 12/13 dpo - postive.
> 
> I am quietly happy but to hold a baby again seems like a long long way away and very difficult. Good luck to you all.
> 
> x
> 
> Congrats!:happydance:
> Your symptoms sound similar to mine but Im just too nervous to test. Maybe tomorrow. I will be 13/14 dpo.
> Congrats again!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You have some serious will power! I only tested yesterday because my symptoms were crazy. I had implantation/breakthrough bleed in the evening. This happened for both other pregnancies. Also, I just knew.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!Click to expand...

Thanks! Even though I said I was going to test I didnt:haha:. I am holding my wee now to test in about 4 hours. I went to loo this morning and totally forgot. I am not a POAS addict as if you cant tell. Too many heartaches over 14 months. My temp was up again though:happydance:, so Im happy, ecstatic really, LOL.


----------



## Britt11

mrskcbrown said:


> sk100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sk100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't bee on these boards for a while as needed some time out after my daughter passed away and then a MC 5 months after. I gave myself a good break to recover physically and mentally and started trying actively this month.
> 
> I had a session of acupuncture a week before ov and have been taking pregnacare conception. We used a tiny bit of preseed.
> 
> Today I am 12/13 DPO.
> 
> I have had crampy stabbing pains in stomache that came and went. Shooting pains down legs and hips. Some back ache. Watery/lotiony CM every day. These were in the 1 ww. As with my 2nd pregnancy, symptoms started around 4DPO.
> 
> In the past 4 days, I have had an increase in boob pain and size (stabbing but never constant), increased thirst and more frequent urination. Getting very hungry to the point that I got the shakes. More frequent dreams. Very cranky and crying since Friday.
> 
> What was different this time is that I didn't get spots.
> 
> Tested using FRER on Friday 9/10 dpo - negative.
> Tested this morning using FRER 12/13 dpo - postive.
> 
> I am quietly happy but to hold a baby again seems like a long long way away and very difficult. Good luck to you all.
> 
> x
> 
> Congrats!:happydance:
> Your symptoms sound similar to mine but Im just too nervous to test. Maybe tomorrow. I will be 13/14 dpo.
> Congrats again!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You have some serious will power! I only tested yesterday because my symptoms were crazy. I had implantation/breakthrough bleed in the evening. This happened for both other pregnancies. Also, I just knew.
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Even though I said I was going to test I didnt:haha:. I am holding my wee now to test in about 4 hours. I went to loo this morning and totally forgot. I am not a POAS addict as if you cant tell. Too many heartaches over 14 months. My temp was up again though:happydance:, so Im happy, ecstatic really, LOL.Click to expand...

chart looks great MrsBrown, keep us posted on your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow mrskcbrown.....that chart is looking fab!


----------



## mrskcbrown

ttcbaby117 said:


> wow mrskcbrown.....that chart is looking fab!

Thanks Im so nervous.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## ArticBaby

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations, I know you waited a long time hun :crib:


----------



## tbuns

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Nothing IS too hard for God... congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Oh my gosh!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Congrats Mrsbrown!!!! if anyone deserves a BFP you do!!!!
Now its your turn (woo hoo) can you share your symptoms with us again and what you did this month for the bfp?

congrats again and H&H 9 months
:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Britt11 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Oh my gosh!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Congrats Mrsbrown!!!! if anyone deserves a BFP you do!!!!
> Now its your turn (woo hoo) can you share your symptoms with us again and what you did this month for the bfp?
> 
> congrats again and H&H 9 months
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks ladies you all are the greatest and Im still praying for BFPs across this board. I literally call out this board in my prayers:hugs:.

Symptoms: literally none

few cramps here and there
sore boobs on and off
no frequent urination or sickness
some fatigue last week, none this week
bleeding gums 3-4 days in a row

I also have PCOS so the DR had me on clomid and metformin for months and nothing!!!:shrug: I took it upon myself to stop the clomid and just used the metformin to keep my ovaries from becoming polycistic and hard again. My Dh has low morphology and we were told our only way to conceive was through IUI. We just continued to trust God and pushed the IUI back after every heart wrenching month. We go tomorrow for blood testing and I have to start progesterone suppositories as well.

We still cant believe it and are so grateful:cloud9:


----------



## ale

i aM SOOOOO happy for u!!! i was praying again for you this month and i felt positive and look!! u got it!!!!! thank u GOD


----------



## Melody_23

mrskcbrown said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Oh my gosh!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Congrats Mrsbrown!!!! if anyone deserves a BFP you do!!!!
> Now its your turn (woo hoo) can you share your symptoms with us again and what you did this month for the bfp?
> 
> congrats again and H&H 9 months
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies you all are the greatest and Im still praying for BFPs across this board. I literally call out this board in my prayers:hugs:.
> 
> Symptoms: literally none
> 
> few cramps here and there
> sore boobs on and off
> no frequent urination or sickness
> some fatigue last week, none this week
> bleeding gums 3-4 days in a row
> 
> I also have PCOS so the DR had me on clomid and metformin for months and nothing!!!:shrug: I took it upon myself to stop the clomid and just used the metformin to keep my ovaries from becoming polycistic and hard again. My Dh has low morphology and we were told our only way to conceive was through IUI. We just continued to trust God and pushed the IUI back after every heart wrenching month. We go tomorrow for blood testing and I have to start progesterone suppositories as well.
> 
> We still cant believe it and are so grateful:cloud9:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## momo198

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## wannabeprego

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congrats mrskcbrown!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you. I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wifey26

mrskcbrown said:


> Britt11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> Oh my gosh!!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> Congrats Mrsbrown!!!! if anyone deserves a BFP you do!!!!
> Now its your turn (woo hoo) can you share your symptoms with us again and what you did this month for the bfp?
> 
> congrats again and H&H 9 months
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies you all are the greatest and Im still praying for BFPs across this board. I literally call out this board in my prayers:hugs:.
> 
> Symptoms: literally none
> 
> few cramps here and there
> sore boobs on and off
> no frequent urination or sickness
> some fatigue last week, none this week
> bleeding gums 3-4 days in a row
> 
> I also have PCOS so the DR had me on clomid and metformin for months and nothing!!!:shrug: I took it upon myself to stop the clomid and just used the metformin to keep my ovaries from becoming polycistic and hard again. My Dh has low morphology and we were told our only way to conceive was through IUI. We just continued to trust God and pushed the IUI back after every heart wrenching month. We go tomorrow for blood testing and I have to start progesterone suppositories as well.
> 
> We still cant believe it and are so grateful:cloud9:Click to expand...




OMG mrskcbrown!!!!!!!!!! Million congrats!!!!!! Im so pleased for you!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

ohhhhhhh mrskcbrown i am so so so pleased for you hunny!!!!!!!


yay!!!!!!! healthy and happy 9 months to you hunny xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG mrskcbrown - I am absolutley over the moon for you...I have seen how long you have been working for this and you so deserve it!


----------



## hibiscus07

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


OMG! Congratulations! It's YOUR time! 
Did you do anything differently this cycle??


----------



## mrskcbrown

hibiscus07 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> 
> OMG! Congratulations! It's YOUR time!
> Did you do anything differently this cycle??Click to expand...

Thanks!:hugs:
The only thing I did differently was NOT take clomid, LOL. I was tired of it.:haha:


----------



## hibiscus07

mrskcbrown said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> 
> OMG! Congratulations! It's YOUR time!
> Did you do anything differently this cycle??Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!:hugs:
> The only thing I did differently was NOT take clomid, LOL. I was tired of it.:haha:Click to expand...

Well, I'm really really genuinely happy for you. I've checked in on this board on occasion just to see if you'd graduated yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that things will go swimmingly for you.
Are you starting a blog?
edit: I should say "journal" rather than blog. I think that's what BnB calls em


----------



## notquitesure

I need to wee almost constantly, 12dpo... early pg sign ??????????


----------



## mrskcbrown

notquitesure said:


> I need to wee almost constantly, 12dpo... early pg sign ??????????

Yeah it sounds promising. Are you feeling anything else? I hardly have any symptoms yet. I have the urgency to wee but not frequency. Good luck!


----------



## notquitesure

mrskcbrown said:


> notquitesure said:
> 
> 
> I need to wee almost constantly, 12dpo... early pg sign ??????????
> 
> Yeah it sounds promising. Are you feeling anything else? I hardly have any symptoms yet. I have the urgency to wee but not frequency. Good luck!Click to expand...

bigger boobs but not sore like usually, cp high, cm creamy, temp dip at 8dpo, temp rise today, snotty cm at 8dpo, a bit crampy and lots of evaps !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmie M

I've had 1 misc,1 healthy baby boy (now 2 and a half years old) and another 2 miscarriages.

I had my Clear Blue :bfp: this morning so now I can add to this thread!!

My breast have been sore,tender,full and painful for a good 3-4 weeks.
Nipples very sore and tender,sometimes feeling like they are on fire.
Feeling sick.
Very tired.
Horrible taste in my mouth,like I've been chewing a bar of soap.
Sore gums,sometimes bleeding.
Very snappy and emotional (highly unusual for me!)
Feeling bloated in the pelvic area.
Cramps,almost feeling like AF is coming. 
Certain smells make me feel sick.


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww emmie thanks for sharing and a huge congrats for you...can you tell me what you did this cycle as far as if you took anything or if you bded with any preseed etc???? Also, when did your bloating start?


----------



## ArticBaby

Emmie M said:


> I've had 1 misc,1 healthy baby boy (now 2 and a half years old) and another 2 miscarriages.
> 
> I had my Clear Blue :bfp: this morning so now I can add to this thread!!
> 
> My breast have been sore,tender,full and painful for a good 3-4 weeks.
> Nipples very sore and tender,sometimes feeling like they are on fire.
> Feeling sick.
> Very tired.
> Horrible taste in my mouth,like I've been chewing a bar of soap.
> Sore gums,sometimes bleeding.
> Very snappy and emotional (highly unusual for me!)
> Feeling bloated in the pelvic area.
> Cramps,almost feeling like AF is coming.
> Certain smells make me feel sick.

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Emmie M said:


> I've had 1 misc,1 healthy baby boy (now 2 and a half years old) and another 2 miscarriages.
> 
> I had my Clear Blue :bfp: this morning so now I can add to this thread!!
> 
> My breast have been sore,tender,full and painful for a good 3-4 weeks.
> Nipples very sore and tender,sometimes feeling like they are on fire.
> Feeling sick.
> Very tired.
> Horrible taste in my mouth,like I've been chewing a bar of soap.
> Sore gums,sometimes bleeding.
> Very snappy and emotional (highly unusual for me!)
> Feeling bloated in the pelvic area.
> Cramps,almost feeling like AF is coming.
> Certain smells make me feel sick.

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Congrats Emmie on your BFP. How exciting.


----------



## Emmie M

I have actually done nothing to get pregnant with any of my pregnancies,just hoped on mother nature,after trying to get pregnant before my son I had tests done as we had been trying for years and turned out I wasnt ovulating at all,was prescribed Clomid and it didnt work for me. But I'm a very big girl and was bordering on PCOS,although I dont have it. I lost a lot of weight (gastric bypass) and fell pregnant with my little boy,2 miscarriages since. 

For me the bloating feeling started about a week before AF was due,bloated and crampy,which made me convinced AF was coming,I'm still feeling bloated and crampy at the moment tho. I'm taking one day at a time and constantly knicker watching!


----------



## Groovychick

I am getting incredibly frustrated at the moment. I am experiencing quite a few 'positive symptoms', but the tests are negative. I can only hope I am testing too early and that I am in fact positive . . . . :cry:


----------



## want2bmommy

af due tomorrow........ still no sign! fullness in boobs and really bad urgency to pee yesterday every 5 mins but there was never anything there!!

Also woke up this morning with crushing pain in chest everytime i breathe out!! (dont know whether its anything to do with it or not)


----------



## Koromaru

I don't know if it's a sign but i woke up with white and pink dots on my nipples this morning, which I assume are Montgomery glands.


----------



## mommytoTandE

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am thrilled for you!!! I hope you have an incredible and happy and healthy 9 months!!!! God is GREAT!!!! :hugs:


----------



## crazyguider

Mine was that 
1. I felt a lot of cramping from CD27 like AF was on her way! 
2. A lot of Clear CM 
3. Headachy and sicky feeling 
4. Really snappy with DH (nothing unusual there!) 
5. Spotty chin
6. Tearfull
7. off alcohol, my friend poured me a strong vodka and diet coke and i could not physically drink it. 
8. sore lower back


----------



## mrskcbrown

crazyguider said:


> Mine was that
> 1. I felt a lot of cramping from CD27 like AF was on her way!
> 2. A lot of Clear CM
> 3. Headachy and sicky feeling
> 4. Really snappy with DH (nothing unusual there!)
> 5. Spotty chin
> 6. Tearfull
> 7. off alcohol, my friend poured me a strong vodka and diet coke and i could not physically drink it.
> 8. sore lower back

Congrats on your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@groovychick, maybe you are testing too early? Are you certain of your ovulation date?

@want2bmommy: That crushing pain sounds serious. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrskcbrown - you said your boobs go sore on and off...is that still happening? Also, are they swollen, does the swelling go down also?


----------



## Becci_Boo86

well i think i am about 10dpo and i have got like shadows on tests.

I have had a few symptoms here goes

*Pulling and aching feeling from last wednesday. some times its makes me wanna lie down its aches that much.

*Feeling very tired. I have to have atleast a 3 hour nap in the afternoon and then 9-10 hours at night.

*Water CM and like a snot looking CM 2day (tmi)

* Car sickness and mainly feeling sick

* Just above my pubic line its really hard when i press

*Tummy has started to look very bloated aswell. I'm tending to walk round with my hand on my belly at the moment

* Feeling faint and needing to drink and eat more. got a hot flush today at work which was very strange!!

i hope some can see weather these sound good or not??
xx


----------



## want2bmommy

mrskcbrown said:


> @groovychick, maybe you are testing too early? Are you certain of your ovulation date?
> 
> @want2bmommy: That crushing pain sounds serious. I hope you feel better soon.

The crushing pain has disappeared..... i think it may of been the start of what is now SERIOUSLY sore boobs..... they kill me when im walking along plus im really aware that they are there all of a sudden!! they feel full and heavy! :growlmad:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ttcbaby117 said:


> mrskcbrown - you said your boobs go sore on and off...is that still happening? Also, are they swollen, does the swelling go down also?

Yes, its like sometimes in the evening after Ive had my bra on long hours and I take it off, its excruciating pain. Its like a deep soreness, hard to explain:wacko:. Its not all day but its there everyday.:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

mommy - what dpo are you?


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks mrskcbrown.....I am 13 dpo and have not tested my boobs aer usually sore in the tww...but now they seem to be not as sore as usual....has me thinking af is coming...I have a lp of 16 days so still some time. I will wait and see if the boobs get sore again.


----------



## Koromaru

Can anyone help?


----------



## want2bmommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> mommy - what dpo are you?

af due tomorrow..... do between 12-15 dpo depending on when i ovulated.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh well those are some great signs!

koro -what do you need help with?


----------



## Koromaru

TTCbaby117, I woke up this morning with small bumps on my nipples that seems to be glands. It appeared overnight. What do you think it could be related to?


----------



## ttcbaby117

it could be a pg symptom....I would watch them and see how they progress. If you are pregnant your aerolas might start to darken.


----------



## Koromaru

Thanks for your reply. It's really weird, when I went to bed they weren't there.


----------



## amethyst77

Hi Koro,
I had these a couple of months ago before AF arrived :( I also thought they were a pg symptom.


----------



## Koromaru

Really? AF can do that ? Crap, I thought I was pg :(


----------



## amethyst77

Koromaru said:


> Really? AF can do that ? Crap, I thought I was pg :(

Hey- you may well be. There are too many damn simliar symptoms :) Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Koromaru

Thanks! Good luck on your testing too hun.


----------



## Twitch

Howdy all! I just got my BFP after 12 cycles of TTC so thought I would let you knnow what symptoms I had:
1DPO: Mild cramping
2DPO - 4DPO: Mild Cramping
5DPO: Mild Cramping again, woke up in the early hours of the morning with a really weird tugging sensation in my lower abdomen
6DPO - 7DPO: Nothing
8DPO: Cramps very low down, feeling a bit sad, really feel like AF is on her way!! Could guarantee that I am not pregnant.
9DPO: Heaviness in lower abdomen, very sensitive bb, watery cm (Sorry TMI), bit of an upset tummy
10DPO: Increased CM (Sorry!), funny dizy spell while at work, stitch like feeling low down, bb's just feel FUNNY - no other way to describe it! All of a sudden I have a feeling like this could finally be out month!
11DPO: Heaviness low down, sore tummy which almost feels bruised, very tender bb's - feel hard and heavy, normal CM
12DPO: Tested and got a:bfp:

Sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats twitch.

I do not have any symptoms right now out of ordinary. I am 13 dpo and my boobs are not as sore as they were a couple of days ago, nor are they that swollen. The only thing I can say is different is my cm. I have been having strange cm....on cd 10 and 11 it was clear and jelly like but more stiff than ewcm. Today I had a bit of that but now it is more like ewcm...not sure what to make of it. I am thinking I am out this month.


----------



## Twitch

ttcbaby117 said:


> congrats twitch.
> 
> I do not have any symptoms right now out of ordinary. I am 13 dpo and my boobs are not as sore as they were a couple of days ago, nor are they that swollen. The only thing I can say is different is my cm. I have been having strange cm....on cd 10 and 11 it was clear and jelly like but more stiff than ewcm. Today I had a bit of that but now it is more like ewcm...not sure what to make of it. I am thinking I am out this month.

Thanks ttcbaby117! I forgot to mention about my CM...everyone talks about this "snot like cm" (Sorry TMI - sounds terrible!!), about a week ago that is what I had......it was only a small amount but was definately different from anything I have ever had. So keep positive as I also really thought I was out this month too!!

Good luck! Keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh thansk twitch that makes me feel better. Was yours clear or cloudy...mine was clear...I know oh the things we discuss!


----------



## ticktock

mrskcbrown said:


> Got my :bfp: finally with afternoon wee on a digital!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

BIG congrats!!!! I've seen some of your posts and always look to see if you've got your bfp and you have woooooh!!!!
Its always encouraging to see a bfp for someone whos been trying so hard and deserves it :)

It better be ttcbaby117 next!!!


----------



## schnoodle

hope its your bfp hunn x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Twitch said:


> Howdy all! I just got my BFP after 12 cycles of TTC so thought I would let you knnow what symptoms I had:
> 1DPO: Mild cramping
> 2DPO - 4DPO: Mild Cramping
> 5DPO: Mild Cramping again, woke up in the early hours of the morning with a really weird tugging sensation in my lower abdomen
> 6DPO - 7DPO: Nothing
> 8DPO: Cramps very low down, feeling a bit sad, really feel like AF is on her way!! Could guarantee that I am not pregnant.
> 9DPO: Heaviness in lower abdomen, very sensitive bb, watery cm (Sorry TMI), bit of an upset tummy
> 10DPO: Increased CM (Sorry!), funny dizy spell while at work, stitch like feeling low down, bb's just feel FUNNY - no other way to describe it! All of a sudden I have a feeling like this could finally be out month!
> 11DPO: Heaviness low down, sore tummy which almost feels bruised, very tender bb's - feel hard and heavy, normal CM
> 12DPO: Tested and got a:bfp:
> 
> Sending everyone lots of :dust:

Congrats!:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Koromaru

My breasts are fuller since a couple of days. How crazy is that?! They don't hurt but fuller. At least if I'm not pg I'll have a nice rack.


----------



## ttcbaby117

tick - thanks for the well wishes, but it really seems as if my symptoms are diminshing...they are not gone yet but they are defo. not as strong as they were 2 days ago. So I really think I am out.

komo - great sign...when are you testing?


----------



## Koromaru

TTCbaby on the 19th. I'll be 13 DPO then. I see that you're 14DPO! Did you test?


----------



## ttcbaby117

no i didnt test...my lp is 16 days so i still have some time. All of my symptoms are diminishing though so I think af is on her way.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ttcbaby117 said:


> no i didnt test...my lp is 16 days so i still have some time. All of my symptoms are diminishing though so I think af is on her way.

Your chart looks good. Remember I didnt really have any loud symptoms either. Actually I had more psuedo symptoms when I thought I was BFP and wasnt. Dont give up yet!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks mrskcbrown....it is just that I had really good symptoms up until 2 days ago. My boobs are not as sore....my cm is not as plentiful. I was having jelly like cm for a couple fo days but that is all gone now. Do you know what to make of it?


----------



## Koromaru

I don't have that lot of symptoms either exept for the glands that suddenly apperead, lower back ache and that my nipples erect as soon as I even think about touching my breasts.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah but I would thik that because i was having these symptosm that they would stick around longer or even increase if I was pregnant. So I really dont think I am.


----------



## Koromaru

I don't really feel PG either, but the backache, morning headaches and bumps on nipples are stil there. Might be AF.


----------



## want2bmommy

hey everyone, af was due on saturday and still no sign... cm hasnt dried up like it normally would before af. in fact its still there, and lots of it, creamy lotiony cm.

Breasts feel fuller but not sore! HELP!¬!


----------



## Koromaru

You should test, girl!


----------



## want2bmommy

Koromaru said:


> You should test, girl!


ino ino i realy shud.... but i dont want to in case is BFN!!! then ill have to just sit it out and wait!!! :growlmad:


----------



## want2bmommy

i have period type pains that have been on and off all day but still no sign of af........ what does everyone think? Should i sit and wait and test at the weekend or should i test today?


----------



## Koromaru

how far along are you in your cycle


----------



## want2bmommy

af was due 2 days ago......


----------



## cloud9

want2bmommy said:


> af was due 2 days ago......


:test: 

good luck!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@want2bmommy: I would test because its going to put your mind at rest either way. All we can give is some advice but every preggo is so different. That test is definitive. So go do it:winkwink:

Good luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

defo test.... want!

well i had a huge temp dip today so I am thinking I am out. Now I have to get ready for surgery...what kind? Well I wont know what they will want to do until I get there on Monday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ttcbaby117 said:


> defo test.... want!
> 
> well i had a huge temp dip today so I am thinking I am out. Now I have to get ready for surgery...what kind? Well I wont know what they will want to do until I get there on Monday.

:hugs:ttcbaby117:hugs:

I know how bad you want this. The one thing I want you to remember is that *everyday is one day closer to your BFP.
*
I had to remember this over 15 months of TTC. Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

Well i couldnt resist and i tested today. But I'm only 8dpo. And it was a BFN. So i'm guessing that I should expect AF at the end of the week. Which sucks. I really thought that the new glands stuff was an indicator.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Koromaru said:


> Well i couldnt resist and i tested today. But I'm only 8dpo. And it was a BFN. So i'm guessing that I should expect AF at the end of the week. Which sucks. I really thought that the new glands stuff was an indicator.

:hugs:koromaru:hugs:
TTC is so hard. you never know what is a bfp symptom and what is an af symptom. It makes me :growlmad:. Hoping that you are just testing too early. I would say wait until at least 11/12 dpo. Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

Koromaru said:


> Well i couldnt resist and i tested today. But I'm only 8dpo. And it was a BFN. So i'm guessing that I should expect AF at the end of the week. Which sucks. I really thought that the new glands stuff was an indicator.

Dont think your out of the game hunny.. 2 days before af was due i tested and was a BFN.. went to get a blood test that same day was negative went home to test again.. was a very slight pos i knew i was so i wouldnt give up next day tested with digi was pregnant.. went and got another blood test i was sure pregnant.. the doc says it is because ur pregnancy levels have to build up i didnt get the pos til 12 dpo =) good luck hun


----------



## Koromaru

Thanks girls, but I don't have any symptoms really. Except that more Montgomery glands appeared on my nipple at 5DPO. That's about it. Did you have a lot of symptoms?


----------



## mrskcbrown

marinewife101 said:


> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> Well i couldnt resist and i tested today. But I'm only 8dpo. And it was a BFN. So i'm guessing that I should expect AF at the end of the week. Which sucks. I really thought that the new glands stuff was an indicator.
> 
> Dont think your out of the game hunny.. 2 days before af was due i tested and was a BFN.. went to get a blood test that same day was negative went home to test again.. was a very slight pos i knew i was so i wouldnt give up next day tested with digi was pregnant.. went and got another blood test i was sure pregnant.. the doc says it is because ur pregnancy levels have to build up i didnt get the pos til 12 dpo =) good luck hunClick to expand...

I agree with Marinewife101. Dont give up until af comes. This cycle I thought initially I o'd on CD20, and so I tested at what I thought was 10 or 11 dpo, and negative. Well come to find out I O'd on cd28:wacko:, so when I tested I was only about 5 dpo.:shrug: When I tested again on CD39 thats when I got the BFP. I only had a small amount of cramping, maybe sore boobs, depending on if I wasnt poking them. So dont give up yet till af actually gets here!:hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

Aw, thanks you're a sweet girl. I'm temping so I'm pretty sure I ov'd. FF spotted it on CD19. Did you use OPK? Or did you temp?


----------



## marinewife101

Koromaru said:


> Aw, thanks you're a sweet girl. I'm temping so I'm pretty sure I ov'd. FF spotted it on CD19. Did you use OPK? Or did you temp?

I had period cramps. nausea and very very sore boobs about 3 dpo.. but with my dd i didnt have any symptoms at all so they both can mean anything hun..


----------



## mrskcbrown

Koromaru said:


> Aw, thanks you're a sweet girl. I'm temping so I'm pretty sure I ov'd. FF spotted it on CD19. Did you use OPK? Or did you temp?

I temped my ticker is on here. I used OPK too but didnt get a + because I was testing too soon.


----------



## marinewife101

Also hun alot of the girls around the time that i got preg.. didnt have any symptoms at all that seems to happen more often than symptoms.. when u least think its possible is when it happens.. although i have always gotten pregnant right away all 3 times.. in the first month but like i was saying it can happen when u least expecct =)


----------



## Koromaru

Alright, I'll test again at 13 DPO, saturday. I'll let you girls know. But thanks a lot for your support. It means a lot to me.


----------



## marinewife101

ok hun keep me updated =) ill be on now and than but def sat ill be on i find out what im having that day.. so ill be sharing with friends.. LOTS OF BABY DUST YOUR WAY =)


----------



## want2bmommy

well think im out girlies.... got cramps that are very much like af pains and slight pinkish discharge so im guessing af is on her way! :-(


----------



## mariposa31

"On the day of implantation or shortly thereafter most women have usually no specific symptoms, no cramps or bleeding. However, some pregnant women experience cramps or a couple of drops of bloody discharge, so-called &#8216;implantation spotting&#8217; about a week after ovulation.

Implantation spotting as an earliest possible signs of pregnancy is the exception, not the rule. Most pregnant women will likely not have spotting or cramps on the day of implantation.

There is insufficient scientific evidence to correlate certain early changes in the temperature chart, such as a dip (&#8216;implantation dip&#8217;), or a third rise in temperature ('triphasic curve') to implantation or pregnancy.

Many pregnancy fertility charts do not have typical temperature changes like dips or triphasic patterns. And many triphasic charts or charts with dips turn out not to be pregnancy charts.

Neither a triphasic curve nor an "implantation dip" are sufficient enough evidence that pregnancy has happened and it gives too many women false hope, while the absence of a dip or triphasic pattern can still mean that the woman is pregnant.

Among your best earliest possible signs of pregnancy is a positive pregnancy test or when on the temperature curve your biphasic temperature is elevated 16 or more days after ovulation without a menstrual period".


----------



## want2bmommy

but would implantation happen this late???? im 2 days late for af which is why im presuming its that witch!!!


----------



## Koromaru

This morning I checked my cervix as usual and there's like, a little bump that wasn't there yesterday. It feel like a skin tag or I don't know. 
What could it be girls?


----------



## gills26

Hey Koromaru, I have just been to the docs last week for something similar. I found some lumps on my cervix that enlarge;reduce depending on where I am in my cycle. She confirmed they are cycsts and are nothing to worry about and that they should go away on their own. I'm not sure if it's the same thing, but if it is, you should be okay. If you're worried though definately see a GP to get it checked out :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Don't give up yet Koromaru!


----------



## want2bmommy

right girls 2 days late for af - witch was due saturday. since yesterday afternoon i have been having period type cramps on and off and overnight last night and this morning a slight bit of brownish discharge..............

is this af on her way or is it implantation? could it be implantation tho if af is 2 days late anyway?

xxx


----------



## Koromaru

Hey girls, thanks for the input. It might me related to hormones during my cycle I guess. For the past 3 days, my gums have been oversensitve when i brush my teeth. Hormone related too? It would be weird!


----------



## marinewife101

want2bmommy said:


> right girls 2 days late for af - witch was due saturday. since yesterday afternoon i have been having period type cramps on and off and overnight last night and this morning a slight bit of brownish discharge..............
> 
> is this af on her way or is it implantation? could it be implantation tho if af is 2 days late anyway?
> 
> xxx

Is it only brown?? it is prob implantation if its red and alot prob period =)


----------



## want2bmommy

no its definately not red. There not a lot at all, more jus when i wipe but i have period type cramps and its brown. 

x


----------



## marinewife101

want2bmommy said:


> no its definately not red. There not a lot at all, more jus when i wipe but i have period type cramps and its brown.
> 
> x

Is this normal for you to have or has it never happened?? because im thinkin maybe u ov'd late and are pregnant =)


----------



## inkdchick

i wish youall the best hun bless you xx


----------



## marinewife101

because usually when you start your period its red and just gets heavy not brown?? mine is always brown at the end not beginning.. how is ur norm?


----------



## want2bmommy

normally just comes on heavy straight away and its always red....... ive got bad af type cramps..... and have done all day on and off today and yesterday evening..... would this be normal for implantation cramps to last this long? xxx


----------



## marinewife101

hun i had cramps from 3 dpo all the way to today lol and im 17 weeks tomorrow haha.. its completely normal and just things growing and stretching.. id say you are just wait and test in a few days hun =) i really think you are..


----------



## want2bmommy

thanks hun... fingers crossed then!!! how soon after af was due did you get your bfp??? x


----------



## marinewife101

want2bmommy said:


> thanks hun... fingers crossed then!!! how soon after af was due did you get your bfp??? x

well haha mines a story lol haha my af was due march 17th.. and on the 16th i had a blood test done it was a neg.. went home later that day and took another test cuz i knew i was.. was a slight pos on FRER.. the next day the 17th i took a digi said pregnant.. called my doc and said im pregnant test me again and it came back pos =) but some ppl dont test pos til a week or later after af is due.. it all depends on when u ov'd hun =)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hoping this is it for you want2bmommy!:hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

want2bmommy said:


> thanks hun... fingers crossed then!!! how soon after af was due did you get your bfp??? x

Hey hun also how long have u been trying to conceive and if so has this happened other months?? i dont know much about trying cuz it always happens right away for me.. so i never have temped or used opk or anything so im not very good in that department but im very in tune with my body and have seen alot of ppl with these symptoms turn to be preg =)


----------



## Koromaru

Welp, I'm getting small cramps on and off, mostly when I'm sitting. I hope it's not AF. She's not supposed to arrive today cuz my temps are still high.


----------



## marinewife101

Koromaru said:


> Welp, I'm getting small cramps on and off, mostly when I'm sitting. I hope it's not AF. She's not supposed to arrive today cuz my temps are still high.

Fingers crossed she doesnt show =)


----------



## Groovychick

mrskcbrown said:


> @groovychick, maybe you are testing too early? Are you certain of your ovulation date?

I failed to menstruate in March and April (probably due to stress), but did so in May. I am therefore basing my predicted ovulation on this date. I have bought some ovulation sticks though and am fully intending on using them!


----------



## Rachiie18

Hey guys so thought i would stop by here for some reassurance i guess? So im approximetly 12 days late today and my symptoms are as follows:
Extremely tired (happily sleep in till mid-day and still be tired!)
sore and heavy boobies
stuffy nose
needing to pee more often
feeling very 'wet' down there, keep thinking :witch: has turned up!
mild lower back pain and
very hungry!
what do we think beautifuls? i got a :bfn: the last test i took 2 days ago :( xxx


----------



## marinewife101

Rachiie18 said:


> Hey guys so thought i would stop by here for some reassurance i guess? So im approximetly 12 days late today and my symptoms are as follows:
> Extremely tired (happily sleep in till mid-day and still be tired!)
> sore and heavy boobies
> stuffy nose
> needing to pee more often
> feeling very 'wet' down there, keep thinking :witch: has turned up!
> mild lower back pain and
> very hungry!
> what do we think beautifuls? i got a :bfn: the last test i took 2 days ago :( xxx

i had all those signs and im now almost half way threw my pregnancy haha =) i say the signs are good hun =) wait a few days or even a week and test again =)


----------



## Rachiie18

Thanks hunni and good luck with everything! im trying to hold out until 24th (pay day lol) at the end of the day if i am then :witch: won't show up! just got to try and hold it out lol im working 11-7 on 24th so ill go in the morning and buy a test if AF hasn't shown up!! :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thank you mrskcbrown......I really appreciate your support, it means tons!


----------



## marinewife101

Rachiie18 said:


> Thanks hunni and good luck with everything! im trying to hold out until 24th (pay day lol) at the end of the day if i am then :witch: won't show up! just got to try and hold it out lol im working 11-7 on 24th so ill go in the morning and buy a test if AF hasn't shown up!! :cloud9:

=) im excited to see what it says.. i hope you are.. :baby: hehe


----------



## Rachiie18

Aw marinewife101 so do i!! :cloud9: me and OH havent been trying after mc but i would be over the moon if i was!! :D just have to wait and see tbh i would be happy if :witch: came also at least then i would know its the limbo bit thats horrible!! xxx


----------



## marinewife101

Rachiie18 said:


> Aw marinewife101 so do i!! :cloud9: me and OH havent been trying after mc but i would be over the moon if i was!! :D just have to wait and see tbh i would be happy if :witch: came also at least then i would know its the limbo bit thats horrible!! xxx

I know how the mc thing is i have had 2 one before my daughter who is 2 and 1 after her.. its been over a year since that mc but i was scared to try until my husband insisted =) and it happened.. and now here we are haha.. but it will happen when you least expect it =):cloud9:


----------



## SarahSmilz

So I am 8 days late...My nipples feel like they are on fire (TMI lol), nauseous, running to the bathroom, falling asleep at work, and bloated. I have already gotten 2 :bfn: ! :cry: I want to test again on Saturday but I am just afraid of seeing another :bfn: ! Did anyone else keep getting :bfn: but got a :bfp: later on?


----------



## Woochild

If you don't KNOW you've OV'd (as I didn't take a test / plus didn't get a temp rise on my Fertility Monitor) then the :witch: hasn't shown by day 33, would you think I've skipped a cycle? :shrug: 

Had my first AF 15>19 June, three months after stopping BC in Feb!

Testing regular but still showing :bfn::nope:
I agree with all of you way say that it's te Limbo that's a killer, feel all out to sea . . . .:shipw:


----------



## want2bmommy

so still no sign of af for me... was due fri/ sat...... cramps since monday with brownish discharge (only slight), so cramps on and off since and how cramps have disappeared!! dont no whether to test yet or not! due to be flying to spain a week on friday...... i hope i either test bfp or come on before then!!! x


----------



## marinewife101

SarahSmilz said:


> So I am 8 days late...My nipples feel like they are on fire (TMI lol), nauseous, running to the bathroom, falling asleep at work, and bloated. I have already gotten 2 :bfn: ! :cry: I want to test again on Saturday but I am just afraid of seeing another :bfn: ! Did anyone else keep getting :bfn: but got a :bfp: later on?

I sure did =) amd the same day was neg blood test than that night pos HPT =) so it can happen wait a few days and test again hun =)


----------



## marinewife101

want2bmommy said:


> so still no sign of af for me... was due fri/ sat...... cramps since monday with brownish discharge (only slight), so cramps on and off since and how cramps have disappeared!! dont no whether to test yet or not! due to be flying to spain a week on friday...... i hope i either test bfp or come on before then!!! x

there is still a good chance you are hun =) test before you leave if af hasnt come maybe sat =) cuz it all sounds :thumbup: to me hun..


----------



## SarahSmilz

> I sure did =) amd the same day was neg blood test than that night pos HPT =) so it can happen wait a few days and test again hun =)

Thanks for the encouragement. I'm just praying for a "BFP: !! :thumbup:


----------



## marinewife101

SarahSmilz said:


> I sure did =) amd the same day was neg blood test than that night pos HPT =) so it can happen wait a few days and test again hun =)
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. I'm just praying for a "BFP: !! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know the feeling hun how long have you been TTC??


----------



## SarahSmilz

marinewife101 said:


> SarahSmilz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did =) amd the same day was neg blood test than that night pos HPT =) so it can happen wait a few days and test again hun =)
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. I'm just praying for a "BFP: !! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know the feeling hun how long have you been TTC??Click to expand...

Well I hate to say since I know people on here have been waiting for a very long time..but only 2 months...We really didn't expect anything to happen for a while...But we will be VERY excited if we get that :bfp: !


----------



## mariposa31

ladies, I got :bfp: today, 2nd time trying and 1st month SMEPping! it worked :)


----------



## SarahSmilz

mariposa31 said:


> ladies, I got :bfp: today, 2nd time trying and 1st month SMEPping! it worked :)

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Koromaru

what were your symptoms and after how many DPO did you test?


----------



## ttcbaby117

huge congrats!


----------



## want2bmommy

confused.com.... just been to the toilet and wiped to find a HELL of a lot of EWCM, really stretchy!!! surely i cant be O'ing now as period was due 4 days ago.


----------



## mariposa31

10dpo


----------



## mariposa31

sorry, posted by mistake...
not many symptoms really, to the point when I thought I was out.
then last Saturday I had a massive headache and it must have been the implantation as I was getting a feeling that I was getting a cold but it went away the next day. but I didn't think it was to do with it.
yesterday evening I just felt it, I can't explain but I was very warm inside and intuition was whispering it to me. I was pushing it away until this afternoon when I went for lunch break at work and I couldn't walk straight, dizzy as hell. so got the test and did it at work, after 3rd cup of tea since this morning. 
it's faint so I just hope it will stay with me...


----------



## Koromaru

10dpo, test still negative


----------



## Rachiie18

Hello lovelies :)

so now im 14 days late :cry: and still no sign of AF, boobies are very heavy today (sorry tmi ahead) also im still very 'wet' down there it keeps feeling like AF has come but then i go to the toilet and nothing! also really tired and have a slight headache...i might test again tonight but im just so scared it will be a :bfn: surely i would have gotten a :bfp: by now if i was pregnant?

:dust: to everyone!! xxx


----------



## marinewife101

want2bmommy said:


> confused.com.... just been to the toilet and wiped to find a HELL of a lot of EWCM, really stretchy!!! surely i cant be O'ing now as period was due 4 days ago.

I have had alot of cm my whole pregnancy =) just like that good sign to me hunni hehe


----------



## marinewife101

Koromaru said:


> 10dpo, test still negative

Hang in there hunni some dont get them til 14 or 15 i didnt get mine til 12!! so hang in there =) :thumbup:


----------



## marinewife101

Rachiie18 said:


> Hello lovelies :)
> 
> so now im 14 days late :cry: and still no sign of AF, boobies are very heavy today (sorry tmi ahead) also im still very 'wet' down there it keeps feeling like AF has come but then i go to the toilet and nothing! also really tired and have a slight headache...i might test again tonight but im just so scared it will be a :bfn: surely i would have gotten a :bfp: by now if i was pregnant?
> 
> :dust: to everyone!! xxx

hmmmm im not sure hun i felt like you do maybe u ov'd late and thats why =) so be patient and see what happens in the next week or so :hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

I'm so sick of morning headaches. I don't know what it's related to but it's annoying.


----------



## marinewife101

Koromaru said:


> I'm so sick of morning headaches. I don't know what it's related to but it's annoying.

hmmm maybe its hormone related i have had a headache for the past 3 weeks straight.. because of hormones =) :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

I wish it would mean something :(


----------



## marinewife101

Koromaru said:


> I wish it would mean something :(

Have you gone to doc to get checked hun?? maybe she can tell you more and also test for any signs of preg hormone =)


----------



## Koromaru

I'm only 10DPO, I know her. She's the kind to tell me to wait until I'm late.


----------



## marinewife101

Koromaru said:


> I'm only 10DPO, I know her. She's the kind to tell me to wait until I'm late.

poo hmmmm lol my doc is preg also haha shes a few weeks ahead of me i saw her before i was late.. but also was already seeing her for annual pap ewww haha those hurt and suck..


----------



## Koromaru

I think AF is on the way. I'm in a horrid mood I could kill someone. Probably PMS.


----------



## want2bmommy

well girlies im out! AF arrived weds night with a vengance........

sending lots of babydust your way! xxxx


----------



## cloud9

im still having major temp swings! lol my ff chart is zig zags! my cbfm has now decided to work again and asked for a stick today...i got a low :( i dont know if i've ovulated or not (where i got the dip then the high) or if im still waiting to ovulate....grrrrrrr!!


----------



## MommaCC

hey everyone
I got my :bfp:today!! so i can finally post here!! 
the only symps i have had are a 
~terrible cold and sore throat runny nose too. 
~light headed today at 12Dpoish
~twinges in lower abs area like bubbles 
~wind
~tender BBs
and thats it so far ill let you know if anything else shows up xoxox


----------



## Koromaru

12DPO i didn't test today since I got a neg at 11dpo.


----------



## marinewife101

congrats hun =) happy and healthy 9 Months..


----------



## mrskcbrown

MommaCC said:


> hey everyone
> I got my :bfp:today!! so i can finally post here!!
> the only symps i have had are a
> ~terrible cold and sore throat runny nose too.
> ~light headed today at 12Dpoish
> ~twinges in lower abs area like bubbles
> ~wind
> ~tender BBs
> and thats it so far ill let you know if anything else shows up xoxox

Congrats!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Koromaru

13DPO. AF got me. My temp is still high so I thought it must be implantation but the test is neg. AGAIN!

Stupid Montgomery gland didn't mean anything.


----------



## marinewife101

Koromaru said:


> 13DPO. AF got me. My temp is still high so I thought it must be implantation but the test is neg. AGAIN!
> 
> Stupid Montgomery gland didn't mean anything.

Im so sorry hun :nope: next month :hugs: LOTS OF BABYYYYYY DUST :haha:


----------



## SarahSmilz

SO now I am 11 days late (I do not know when I ovulated) and STILL a negative pregnancy test!!! I have never missed a period since I started having one 14 years ago! I don't know what's wrong! I still have several pregnancy symptoms, but I definitely think they are all in my head now! This is just so frustrating! And I don't have insurance, so I can't go to the doctor for a blood test, plus when I called my doctor's nurse, all she told me was "Well the Home Pregnancy Tests definitely work enough to tell you if you are or not". SO I'm out of luck. And now I'm going out of town for a week and I really want some Starbucks! I don't know what to do....Ok I'm done with my rant now..Sorry ladies...My mood swings have gotten TERRIBLY out of control....:cry:


----------



## lily28

It's the implantation that causes higher temp???


----------



## Koromaru

no it's progesterone that makes the temp rise


----------



## lily28

Thanks. Is high temp a regular sign or depends on individual?


----------



## mrskcbrown

lily28 said:


> Thanks. Is high temp a regular sign or depends on individual?

Higher temps in your luteal phase (days following ovulation) can indicate pregnancy, but not always but more times than not. If you chart your cycles for a few months you will begin to see the highs and lows of your particular cycle.:hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

I go AF while my temps is still high so not a reliable sign.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Koromaru said:


> I go AF while my temps is still high so not a reliable sign.

Exactly, therefore I said it *can* indicate pregnancy and in most cases it does but not always. You can check for charts on fertility friend that have high post O temps but only ovulatory and not pregnant.

In my case, my temp did go high on this chart and I am pregnant but on my last chart it went down steadily but still remained above coverline. So nothing is really definitive but that positive test.


----------



## lily28

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Kita

Koromaru said:


> I go AF while my temps is still high so not a reliable sign.

hey hun, youre not alone. The last few cycles I was charting, AF would get me while my temps were still high and THENNNNN slowly fall down to normal again..


----------



## Koromaru

Who would have thought that making a baby would be so complicated:growlmad:


----------



## lily28

Koromaru said:


> Who would have thought that making a baby would be so complicated:growlmad:

It's crazy right? My entire adult life I was extra obsessive with NOT getting pregnant, and suddenly it's 180 degrees turn to the other direction...:wacko:


----------



## wannabeprego

Koromaru said:


> Who would have thought that making a baby would be so complicated:growlmad:

Amen to that sister!!!:wacko: Who'd of thunk it!!!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Kita

Koromaru said:


> Who would have thought that making a baby would be so complicated:growlmad:

tell me about it.

We decided to take a break from TTC after about 7 months with no bfp and right now Im like 6 days late, bfns, and no symptoms of anything AT ALL! No sore boobs (they come 1 week before AF), no cramps, nothing! Today is CD 40! (Af usually comes between CD 32-36) and I believe I ovd earlier than my norm of cd 19-22 at around cd 13-15..

I hate limbo.


----------



## wannabeprego

Kita said:


> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that making a baby would be so complicated:growlmad:
> 
> tell me about it.
> 
> We decided to take a break from TTC after about 7 months with no bfp and right now Im like 6 days late, bfns, and no symptoms of anything AT ALL! No sore boobs (they come 1 week before AF), no cramps, nothing! Today is CD 40! (Af usually comes between CD 32-36) and I believe I ovd earlier than my norm of cd 19-22 at around cd 13-15..
> 
> I hate limbo.Click to expand...

Good Luck Kita, Alot of women dont get any symptoms and they get their BFP, so you never know, it's not over until AF shows!! Good Luck hun, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!!!!!:thumbup: hmm, you may need to go for a blood test???


----------



## Koromaru

i thought I was pregnant when I had a 85days cycle. But no! It was just bad luck! This cycle I had no symptoms of AF nor pg and AF showed up.


----------



## sarlar

hey i had some brownish cm on friday and now again today i had some stringy brown stuff when i wiped. very brown not pink or red at all. i am 12 dpo today. so far i have had bfns. i have had lots of symptoms but this is my first month of clomid so i dont know what the symptoms are from- pregnancy, af, or clomid! i have had bloating, constipation, very sore (.)(.), nausea, headaches, back pain radiating down my leg. had some snot like cm early after o but then turned watery and now watery with the two instances of brown cm. HELP!!!


----------



## mesdupmoi

*feels like a noob* (what does clomid mean)

Good Luck, everyone x


----------



## lily28

mesdupmoi said:


> *feels like a noob* (what does clomid mean)
> 
> Good Luck, everyone x

It's a fertility drug for ovarian stimulation.:winkwink:


----------



## mesdupmoi

lily28 said:


> mesdupmoi said:
> 
> 
> *feels like a noob* (what does clomid mean)
> 
> Good Luck, everyone x
> 
> It's a fertility drug for ovarian stimulation.:winkwink:Click to expand...



Ahhhh - thanks :) x


----------



## lisalou31

At 8dpo i had a slight af type pain only lasted 20mins then a few hours later brown discharge when i wiped this happened on and off for 5 days just the spotting never needed a pad only when i wiped after weeing....Syptoms started about a day after the first spotting when i couldnt wake up i was sooo tired all the time and a horrible metalic taste in my mouth yuk didn't have anything else till a few days later when i was having slight af type cramps on and off then started feeling sea sick most the day. Didnt get sore boobs till after af was due now they kill and itch like mad, headaches, bloated, gassy, lotiony or clear cm lots of it at times... Still have slight af type cramps on and off, weird vivid dreams had them from a few days after spotting started get loads through the night and when i sleep in the day (i have to sleep in the day)


----------



## willbamom1day

I have always wanted to post my bfp symptoms on here and thanks be to God I got a bfp on fathers day and am now able to post :happydance:

This was our 2nd cycle doing the sperm meets egg plan and opks which is good because I ovulated early - last cycle O day was cd18 and this cycle O day was cd12

symptoms - I had none til 12dpo. All my normal after O before AF symptoms were not there not a one of them.

12dpo I took a 2 hr nap and woke with left boobs and nipple feeling like someone had rubbed it with sand paper.

13dpo both nipples feel like rub with sand paper, off/on tiredness

14dpo bfp day woke with sore boobs and nipples again, off/on tiredness, bloat worse than AF time and freezin cold

today 16dpo sore boobs, off/on tiredness, off/on backache, freezin cold

My temp never dropped at 12dpo like it always does and no spotting on 13dpo which always happens day before period.

My best advice is to stay in faith and trust God that He has your best interest at heart.

Maany blessings to you all :hugs:


----------



## Koromaru

Yeah, at 12 DPO AF showed up lol


----------



## camishantel

Ok so I am new on here and I am a little lost... this will be long...

So last Nov I lost my dear angel at 12 weeks and remember every symptom I had.. just not when I had them... Then this March I was not feeling so well so I went to ER and dr took BHCG and I was miscarrying... had no clue I was even pregnant maybe chemical???

So I have wanted a baby for awhile.. when I got pregnant in Sept first thing out of my bf mouth was what are you going to do about it nice huh??
Well after things started going bad he said he wanted the baby.. little late for that... then since January I think something has been going on between him and this girl... things are getting better between us now ... we have been together 9 years... well I am on metformin since last sept... have now had 2 mc since sept so I can get pregnant while on metformin just having trouble keeping pregnancy... 

well now I started on Jun 4 and had normal 6 day cycle and am now in 2ww and going crazy..
I am so super tired..what should have been the day after my O day I woke up and was nauseous.. ( I have PCOS so really hard to tell when my O day actually is) however on Metformin have a 26 day cycle that last 6 days.. so due for again on June 30 

anyway have been super nauseous since and gaged and threw up a little one day probably 3 dpo..
coming and going of pain in my right breast..
twingy feelings in my tummy and uterus and last 2 days heartburn... this is the symptom I remember first from my pregnancy in september tired and heartburn...
just went to check my cm... wet and creamy... so tight down there though could barely get my finger in to test... sorry tmi..

and my temp went up after o day and again today jumped from yesterday 97.6 to today 98.3... please any suggestions.... so wanting a baby and with PCOS and getting older starting to think it will never happen and be sticky... have had a total of 5 mc


----------



## lily28

Cami, so sorry about the M/C I hope this time is the right one! Welcome to BnB!


----------



## mrskcbrown

camishantel said:


> Ok so I am new on here and I am a little lost... this will be long...
> 
> So last Nov I lost my dear angel at 12 weeks and remember every symptom I had.. just not when I had them... Then this March I was not feeling so well so I went to ER and dr took BHCG and I was miscarrying... had no clue I was even pregnant maybe chemical???
> 
> So I have wanted a baby for awhile.. when I got pregnant in Sept first thing out of my bf mouth was what are you going to do about it nice huh??
> Well after things started going bad he said he wanted the baby.. little late for that... then since January I think something has been going on between him and this girl... things are getting better between us now ... we have been together 9 years... well I am on metformin since last sept... have now had 2 mc since sept so I can get pregnant while on metformin just having trouble keeping pregnancy...
> 
> well now I started on Jun 4 and had normal 6 day cycle and am now in 2ww and going crazy..
> I am so super tired..what should have been the day after my O day I woke up and was nauseous.. ( I have PCOS so really hard to tell when my O day actually is) however on Metformin have a 26 day cycle that last 6 days.. so due for again on June 30
> 
> anyway have been super nauseous since and gaged and threw up a little one day probably 3 dpo..
> coming and going of pain in my right breast..
> twingy feelings in my tummy and uterus and last 2 days heartburn... this is the symptom I remember first from my pregnancy in september tired and heartburn...
> just went to check my cm... wet and creamy... so tight down there though could barely get my finger in to test... sorry tmi..
> 
> and my temp went up after o day and again today jumped from yesterday 97.6 to today 98.3... please any suggestions.... so wanting a baby and with PCOS and getting older starting to think it will never happen and be sticky... have had a total of 5 mc

First, sorry to hear about your 2 MC, I can only imagine how hard it must be.

Have you been to the DR about recurring miscarriages? I know that they have specialists that can treat that type of issue. I also have PCOS and to pinpoint my ovulation I charted my cycle everyday. Its hard to tell from just 2 temps if you have ovulated or not. So did you chart your entire cycle? Your symptoms sound promising but I would definitely get checked for those miscarriages so it doesnt happen again. GL!:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

yes I have and I have read all the post on here especially from you MRSKCBROWN you have given me so much hope with all your post... the metformin was the first step if I am not this time they are going to try clomid.. I just had a appointment with a new DR on the 17th and finally feel comfortable my last dr wouldn't test my progestrone levels or anything even when I told him there was a problem so I think that mc could have been prevented if he had but the new dr said as soon as we find out he will be keeping a very close eye on me from day 1.... I kinda want to test tomorrow but if it is a BFN I think I will be crushed... I went to bed at 8:30 last night woke up to pee a few times during the night and have been exhausted since before noon... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mrskcbrown

camishantel said:


> yes I have and I have read all the post on here especially from you MRSKCBROWN you have given me so much hope with all your post... the metformin was the first step if I am not this time they are going to try clomid.. I just had a appointment with a new DR on the 17th and finally feel comfortable my last dr wouldn't test my progestrone levels or anything even when I told him there was a problem so I think that mc could have been prevented if he had but the new dr said as soon as we find out he will be keeping a very close eye on me from day 1.... I kinda want to test tomorrow but if it is a BFN I think I will be crushed... I went to bed at 8:30 last night woke up to pee a few times during the night and have been exhausted since before noon... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh

OK great! Im glad he is willing to monitor you because I would hate if that happened again. Testing progesterone is very important and Im glad this DR is working with you.:happydance: I dont even have progesterone issues and Im on a progesterone suppository until I make 10 weeks. I would test closest to your AF as possible. I hated getting BFNs, so I vowed to wait.:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

me too... I feel a little better since being on here and being able to talk to someone especially someone who knows what I am talking about... all day long I feel like I am going to throw up... so annoying... at first thought maybe I was getting sick but now it has been like a week... uggh but if I am last time I never really got queasy.. maybe once so I think that would be a good sign.. right???


----------



## camishantel

oh yeah and I am burning up.. I never sweat and now I walk outside and sweat.. I know it is hotter this year but I mean I never sweat... and I have had a few cold spells and then back to burning up... errrrr... and off and on twinges in my bbs... ahhh


----------



## camishantel

almost threw up in the sink making dinner tonight what is going on


----------



## mrskcbrown

camishantel said:


> almost threw up in the sink making dinner tonight what is going on

Why not take a test?


----------



## camishantel

might in the morning.. I only have a 26 day cycle so its hard for me to know when to test...just dont want to see BFN errrr should test been burping like crazy last 3 days as well with heartburn...


----------



## Owl33

I'm new to this site. We have been TTC for about 8 months. I've been having some crazy symptoms lately so I thought I'd look them up online and that's when I found this thread! :)

My concern is that my symptoms don't have the right timing. AF was June 1st to the 7th. My cycle is usually between 32 to 35 days. I haven't tracked anything other than when AF comes and how long it lasts...which is always 7 days. 

I had a couple of tiny bright red spots and then a light brownish pink discharge for one day on the 18th. (From what I've read in this forum...that is way too early for implantation bleeding.) My BB are slightly tender and nipples are on and off sensitive. I have had abdominal cramping/ twinges...mostly on the right side but sometimes in other areas. My lower back and hips ache often. I have had RIDICULOUS heartburn for the better part of the last 4 days. I have only had heartburn twice before in my life and it lasted no more than an hour or two in the past. The heartburn woke me up this morning at 7am...feeling mildly uncomfortable. I'm waking up a few times during the night, feeling off...but I fall back to sleep right away. Just over the last few days I've had some lotion-y cm. Any advice or words of wisdom? I don't want to get my hopes up because of the timing...I just don't know what else it could be. 

Thanks! <3


----------



## marinewife101

Sounds like all the symptoms i had hun.. i say test =) im on a 26ish day cycle and i ov'd back in march on the 3rd.. had a period before that on feb 17-22ish.. than started feeling lots of symptoms i tested the 15th with vvv light pos.. and than 16th was a lil darker and the 17th was a digi.. so i say test =)


----------



## Owl33

Thank you! :) 

I tested this morning but got a BFN. It may be too early though. I'm still 10 days away from when AF is supposed to arrive. I'll test again in about a week. I feel like AF is coming...but who knows. I guess everyone goes through this waiting game. 

Congratulations on your pregnancy M.W.!!! That is wonderful news! You give me hope :)


----------



## marinewife101

Thank you hun... i do believe this is your month =) and i felt like i was going to get af until i was about ehhh 12 weeks or so.. =) its completely normal and just things stretching and growing.. it may be to early some ppl dont get pos til even after af is due.. =) it all depends on when u o'd and how long your cycle is and so on haha .. but LOTS of DUST to you!!! =)


----------



## camishantel

so went to the store and almost threw up again... nausea getting worse... I feel hungry but nothing sounds good... and nothing taste right... and the burping OMG getting on my nerves but if it leads to that BFP then I will burp for 9 months straight


----------



## camishantel

oh and temp dropped yesterday but back up today... weirdness


----------



## marinewife101

hmmm all sounds exactly what i had =) im really hoping you get your positive..


----------



## camishantel

me too... so trying to stay away from testing tomorrow maybe shouldn't have went and bought more


----------



## marinewife101

haha i am a stick alcoholic to haha i bought internet cheapys they work pretty well in my opinion what are you testing with?


----------



## camishantel

I bought FRER today had a walgreens cheapie when I tested this morning but realized afterward their EPT measures at 50


----------



## marinewife101

ohhh yah hmmm i tested with answer when i got a slight than got a FRER and tried that and got a light pos to.. so i waited til the next day and did a digi.. but that was at 12-14 dpo i tested every day before than and just got nothing =)


----------



## camishantel

haha I know I want to go test right now... not a good idea I am sure ... but what can ya do when you are a poas monster


----------



## marinewife101

Well what i did was went to the dollar store and got a bunch of tests they work =) in my opinion and its something to pee on hahahah


----------



## Owl33

Ok...so I can't sleep. It's 3:10 a.m. and heartburn is keeping me up! Is it really too early for heartburn to be a symptom? I've only ever had it twice before in my whole life. Then I've had it 4 days in a row this past week...it settled down for a day and a half...and now it's back again tonight. Advice? :)


----------



## marinewife101

Hello hun sorry that you cannot sleep... and heartburn i had from about 3dpo.. i just stick to none greasy or spicy foods and take tums when needed and i do not lay down until 1 hour after i eat =) it helps..


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Ok, I haven't had the courage to come on here since my chemical in Feb, but I am now 11 days late and have _extreme_ dizziness, nausea and I almost blacked out whilst attempting to throw up earlier. My bbs aren't sore like they were last time, but my abdomen is mega swollen with slight cramping, worse at night, and I am peeing like a race horse and I am not drinking anymore than usual. I know that the swollen belly could just be water retention from being pretty damn late for AF, but the dizziness and nausea have gotten worse over the past week. And I am oh.so.flippin'.tired! I am on cycle day 34 at the moment, and my cycle is usually 24/25 days long. I have had the occasional 32 day cycle, but I have never been this long, and felt like this too. 

I know I need to poas haha, but I'm kinda scared to. Since the chemical and my previous miscarriage, I dare to hope. I think I might leave it until the 1st July till I test...not too much longer, and if AF is on her way, I wont have tortured myself with the racking disappointment of testing lol. Bloody bodies!!

I bet now I've posted this AF will rear her ugly head haha ;)


----------



## marinewife101

Vicki_Cream said:


> Ok, I haven't had the courage to come on here since my chemical in Feb, but I am now 11 days late and have _extreme_ dizziness, nausea and I almost blacked out whilst attempting to throw up earlier. My bbs aren't sore like they were last time, but my abdomen is mega swollen with slight cramping, worse at night, and I am peeing like a race horse and I am not drinking anymore than usual. I know that the swollen belly could just be water retention from being pretty damn late for AF, but the dizziness and nausea have gotten worse over the past week. And I am oh.so.flippin'.tired! I am on cycle day 34 at the moment, and my cycle is usually 24/25 days long. I have had the occasional 32 day cycle, but I have never been this long, and felt like this too.
> 
> I know I need to poas haha, but I'm kinda scared to. Since the chemical and my previous miscarriage, I dare to hope. I think I might leave it until the 1st July till I test...not too much longer, and if AF is on her way, I wont have tortured myself with the racking disappointment of testing lol. Bloody bodies!!
> 
> I bet now I've posted this AF will rear her ugly head haha ;)


Im sorry for your mc's ive had 2 as well.. but also have a 2 year old and am expecting now.. but all your symptoms sound really well.. i say TEST girl TEST =) heheh


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Hahaha I knoooow, so tempted. But I think I am going to be strict with myself and wait till the 1st July. If I am pregnant, a few days shouldn't make a difference (I hope anyway..if you are in there little bean, STICK!!) After I posted my previous post, my nipples started tingling hahaha.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Congrats on your bump btw :)


----------



## marinewife101

Thank you =).. and my breasts hurting was my biggest sign.. and true more power to you if you can wait that long hahha i tested everyday from 6 dpo on haha.. until i got my vvv light pos on 13 dpo =) im a stick alcoholic tho haha


----------



## Kita

marinewife101 said:


> Thank you =).. and my breasts hurting was my biggest sign.. and true more power to you if you can wait that long hahha i tested everyday from 6 dpo on haha.. until i got my vvv light pos on 13 dpo =) im a stick alcoholic tho haha

haha If I did that this cycle Id be broke!
CD42 of a normally 34ish day cycle and still nothing... Nothing but a stupid YI:dohh:.. Oh, and bfn's on IC's. This body annoys me!


----------



## Starmoon

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well. Just to add my bit for you. I got my BFP on Monday (approx 11-12dpo) just gone and thought I would add the (few) symptoms I had. Dpo may be a day out but here goes:

8dpo - white sticky discharge
10dpo to present - achy tender boobs
11dpo to present - weird cramps (similar to AF but different, in fact I was taking the relaxed approach and this is why I tested, I am unsure how to describe but sort of like pulling/stretching more than cramping)
11dpo - nausea for a couple of hours, not had it since, may be unrelated.

:dust: to all
xx


----------



## Owl33

Thanks MarineWife...I'll give all of that a try. It has gotten worse as the day has gone on. If I am pregnant, I hope that this heartburn doesn't last too long...but I'd also gladly pay that price...to have a beautiful, healthy baby! 

Vicki_Cream...I'm going to test again on July 1st too. Here's to hoping that we both get to post BFP's on here that day! <3


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Good luck to you too Owl! :D

The OH and I are on the NT/NP boat, but he is one of those guys that if you suggest trying, he freaks out and completely shuts off. But when I had my MC in Feb and when I told him I was pregnant, he was over the moon! I think he is secretly just as worried as I am about getting a sticky bean, bless him! <3

This evening my bbs are tender and my nipples keep randomly tingling, I feel SO bloated and look it as well, and I have weird cramps. This could all well be AF being a b*tch haha! My legs are aching like crazy too, ad I haven't done anything extra. The dizziness has continued to worsen throughout the day, and I could barely eat my dinner and finish my cuppa earlier for want of bringing it straight back up (sorry, tmi)! Maybe it's the heat and my body just playing silly buggers lol.

Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## camishantel

again very bad nausea except for right after I eat.. only time I feel somewhat normal.. then heartburn sets in...up for 4 hours last night... EXHAUSTED and today a little short fused everything is bothering me... decided I would test again today when I got home from work.. now what on earth made me think it wouldn't be a BFN when I tested yesterday and it was a BFN and today I didn't even test with FMU.. had just peed like a hour before... and only 10dpo and temp dip was only 2 days ago.. way up today though... errrrrrrrrrrrrr frustrated


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Mkay, so the nausea and dizziness are insane this morning! It woke me up 3 times last night too! My legs and bad really ache this morning, so I am tired, grumpy, feel like sh*t and now have to go work in an office for 8 hours with broken air con. Awesome.


----------



## ruby_baby

I just got a faint BFP this afternoon & my husband & I are cautiously excited about the prospect of having our first baby after a chemical last month & an ectopic the month before which resulted in the removal of my right tube.

Each time I have been pregnant I have had exactly the same symptoms:
* huge, full-feeling boobs
* extremely dry mouth/lips
* very vivid dreams
* lots of lotiony milky cm 
* dull cramps right down low that don't feel like AF 

I had all of these on & off from 1dpo til today.

We've now just gotta make sure a) our gorgeous little one sticks & b) it's in the right place this time!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## marinewife101

congrats on your positive =)


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Congrats on your BFP! :flower:

I couldn't resist talking a test this afternoon, but got a BFN (although I _swear_ I saw two lines at first? Haha probably wishful thinking. Gutted, but still no sign of AF, although I have a dull ache with random sharpish pains. Blegh. This is driving me crazy. If AF hasn't arrived in a few days, I'll re-test I guess.

I have had loads of milky/lotiony CM for the past few days, which I don't get before AF. Time will tell I guess! :wacko:


----------



## Catwoman83

Hi Ladies

This thread is so helpful!!!!

I would like to ask, has anyone ever had all of thee symptons above just to find they were not preggo...and then when they didnt have any of the symptons actually was?
Reason asking I had all the symptons above and I got a BFN and blood test was also Negative. But I swear it was like no way I could have not been...I really thought I was bitten by the baby bug :)

xx


----------



## mumanddad

good evening ladies,

i need some advice, i am 9 days late on a 34 day cycle the reason i haven't put dpo is because i never caught it when testing :(

well it makes me now on day 43 and no sypmtoms bfp i dont think

i am tired but i am putting that down to the heat

i am also have really really dull af cramps that dont really bother me, and i'm not sleeping but again with how muggy it is a night i dont think many people are.

what do you think?


----------



## Mrs Dubs

i got my BFP yesterday, and i swore i would update this thread with my symptoms, so here goes:-

lil bit of background first, this was our 8th cycle trying and i have been having irregular cycles since stopping bc, my average cycle length was 39 days! 

This was also our 2nd cycle using conceive + but only AFTER bd'ing cos hubby hated it lol 

my last period started on May 31st and we only bd'd 4 times ths cycle, on 7th june, 8th 12th & 15th got my BFP on cd 27!

so i clearly ovulate a lot earlier in my cycle :wacko: probs where we've been going wrong! 

i dont know about dpo so will just list what i can remember:-

constant feeling of being wet down there LOL
Extreme hunger, & i mean extreame!
Sore nipples at first which then led to sore bb's but only really at the sides
Heartburn & indigestion, which is something i never get, so a big clue for me
Tired like you wouldnt beleive, i can sleep ALL the time!
Lower back pain
Af type cramps 
The odd dizzy spell & feeling of nausea
feeling very bloated 
Also a lot clumsier that usual, keep bumping into things :growlmad:

so as you can see, quite a lot going on wth me, i know you here this all the time, but i honestly did just 'know' that i was, suppose its kinda obvious given all my symptoms :haha:

good luck to all those ttc & congrats to all who have got their BFP :happydance:

if anyone has any questons i'll be more than happy to answer them!! 

this board has been such a support to me over the months and i cant thank you all enough! xx


----------



## marinewife101

Congrats =)


----------



## jersdoll

ok I just have to join this thread! Some great info here ladies! I am 8dpo today and tested (which was probably a bad idea. Anyways a :BFN: and I'm feeling kind of negative. Hard to get excited after 11 months of failing the test. Some of the symptoms here sound familiar though. 
Have had lots of lotiony CM, I would like to think more than usual but really...who am I kidding I always want to feel different than the month before. Sore nipples but no sore boobs which usually happens before AF comes on.
Pretty tired but have been working overtime a lot lately too. Anyways, I just wanted to be in on this thread. 
All the best to everyone and hope you get your :BFP: fast!


----------



## mrskcbrown

ruby_baby said:


> I just got a faint BFP this afternoon & my husband & I are cautiously excited about the prospect of having our first baby after a chemical last month & an ectopic the month before which resulted in the removal of my right tube.
> 
> Each time I have been pregnant I have had exactly the same symptoms:
> * huge, full-feeling boobs
> * extremely dry mouth/lips
> * very vivid dreams
> * lots of lotiony milky cm
> * dull cramps right down low that don't feel like AF
> 
> I had all of these on & off from 1dpo til today.
> 
> We've now just gotta make sure a) our gorgeous little one sticks & b) it's in the right place this time!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Congrats and wishing you the best!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Mrs Dubs said:


> i got my BFP yesterday, and i swore i would update this thread with my symptoms, so here goes:-
> 
> lil bit of background first, this was our 8th cycle trying and i have been having irregular cycles since stopping bc, my average cycle length was 39 days!
> 
> This was also our 2nd cycle using conceive + but only AFTER bd'ing cos hubby hated it lol
> 
> my last period started on May 31st and we only bd'd 4 times ths cycle, on 7th june, 8th 12th & 15th got my BFP on cd 27!
> 
> so i clearly ovulate a lot earlier in my cycle :wacko: probs where we've been going wrong!
> 
> i dont know about dpo so will just list what i can remember:-
> 
> constant feeling of being wet down there LOL
> Extreme hunger, & i mean extreame!
> Sore nipples at first which then led to sore bb's but only really at the sides
> Heartburn & indigestion, which is something i never get, so a big clue for me
> Tired like you wouldnt beleive, i can sleep ALL the time!
> Lower back pain
> Af type cramps
> The odd dizzy spell & feeling of nausea
> feeling very bloated
> Also a lot clumsier that usual, keep bumping into things :growlmad:
> 
> so as you can see, quite a lot going on wth me, i know you here this all the time, but i honestly did just 'know' that i was, suppose its kinda obvious given all my symptoms :haha:
> 
> good luck to all those ttc & congrats to all who have got their BFP :happydance:
> 
> if anyone has any questons i'll be more than happy to answer them!!
> 
> this board has been such a support to me over the months and i cant thank you all enough! xx

Congrats! This board helped me out too when I was trying.:happydance:


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Well, I'm out ladies. AF arrived this morning, so I'm guessing I ovulated late this month (I had a huuuuge gut feeling that was what had happened anyway). I had a bit of a cry this morning, but I'm ok now. :)

Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone who is still in! <3


----------



## camishantel

going to dr in about a hour... still have severe nausea and off and on sore bbs.. stuffy nose headache...trying to be hopeful but had some really bad pains last night praying :witch: doesn't show up on wed.


----------



## Catwoman83

Vicki_Cream said:


> Well, I'm out ladies. AF arrived this morning, so I'm guessing I ovulated late this month (I had a huuuuge gut feeling that was what had happened anyway). I had a bit of a cry this morning, but I'm ok now. :)
> 
> Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone who is still in! <3

:hugs::dust:


----------



## camishantel

so went to my dr appointment today and still BFN at 12 dpo so they went ahead with the testing for clomid... PAINFUL TESTING... what they did was scan me and then put a cath in my uterus and filled it with saline then rescanned me to make sure my ovaries and everything look good... I have PCOS.. but with the scan today only found 4cyst and said my uterine lining is normal and everything is good... so start clomid on day 3 of my cycle when it starts... supposed to be here on June 30th... so fx'd for next month....still not out this month though until the :witch: shows her ugly face


----------



## mrskcbrown

camishantel said:


> so went to my dr appointment today and still BFN at 12 dpo so they went ahead with the testing for clomid... PAINFUL TESTING... what they did was scan me and then put a cath in my uterus and filled it with saline then rescanned me to make sure my ovaries and everything look good... I have PCOS.. but with the scan today only found 4cyst and said my uterine lining is normal and everything is good... so start clomid on day 3 of my cycle when it starts... supposed to be here on June 30th... so fx'd for next month....still not out this month though until the :witch: shows her ugly face

Good luck to you!


----------



## mumanddad

ladies i am on day 45 of a day 34 cycle, 

i have period type pains but not as sore, and i have today started getting achy boobies but they are not sore when they are touched.

All i have done since saturday is eat as well..

I have tested and it was bfn but going to test again on saturday, do you think this is my chance to be a mummy again?


----------



## marinewife101

like i say ur not out til the ugly witch shows her face =) gl hun all sounds positive =)


----------



## camishantel

on Monday I had a Hysterosonogram.. has anyone else had one??? it hurt really bad but I was supposed to start today and haven't yet... I am really regular now that I have been on metformin for awhile... was wondering if this procedure could mess with you cycle or would it have harmed the baby if I wind up pregnant..


----------



## ttcbaby117

where are you in your cycle cam? I thought they could only do HSG's frmo the 6-10 day of your cycle.


----------



## camishantel

I started yesterday I was 24 days into my cycle they did a HPT before hand as they couldn't do it if I was pregnant none of this did I know before hand though otherwise I would have scheduled it right after this cycle started before I had time to ovulate and had a possibility of being preggers


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah well I think you are in good shape for next cycle, because they have cleaned you out good and well! G/L


----------



## camishantel

thanks I hope so


----------



## stacey_

tink said:


> I'm gettin cwcm when i wipe and a spot in knickers(tmi),loads of wind,cant decide if my boobs are sore cos preg or cos i keep pokin!:rofl:but they look shiny?and the veins are prominent???you'd think i'd know sympyoms by now!(#5)may test today?it's a bit of a guess cos i m/c in may and just counted the first day of loss as first day of cycle?????because started tryin straight away????will go and get test later........:hissy::rofl:

I had a m/c in May also (19th) and had d&c... was told from ultraosund lady that i would ovulate approx 22nd of june... feel so preg (4th preg but baby #2)
hopefully anyways... 

I have loads of wind (real bad lol) 
sore, shooting pain in boobs (veins prominent and bumpy)
pains in lower ab (left and right side) *** anyone know what itd be??
feel really sick... not just nauseous now but actually feeling like im gonna puke at any minute lol 
very very tired.. My 2 yo is running round the house dancing cos its raining and we can't go outside lol 
i never get pimples and i have a massive one on my chin.. seriously glad i cant go outside today lol
so if im not preg wtf?? lol I'll be testing this wk end some time... just wanted to come over here and see what everyoone feeling :D 


goodluck x


----------



## rottpaw

Hi Cami (and all!) - I had an HSG this cycle (day 11) and they said everything looked good. They are somewhat painful as you mentioned, but I can tell you it is worth every second. My dr. said it can actually help with pregnancy, and she was right - we just got our BFP this morning!!

So hang in there. The HSG can help increase your chances! I'm proof LOL! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats rottpaw...what were your symptoms?


----------



## rottpaw

Hi TTC and thank you! 

My symptoms have been pretty consistent the last week or so. No symptoms really the first week after OV. Starting in the second week post OV, sore bbs (but honestly not too much worse than AF soreness for me), vivid dreams, dizziness, fatigue (going up stairs is a major event now lol!), mild cramps (not quite like AF, but sort of random throughout the day). The oddest thing, which I've heard from others too, was sudden clumsiness (more than usual LOL). Bumping into stuff or banging my hand on a drawer reaching to open it, that kind of thing.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh thanks for sharing and congrats again!


----------



## lousielou

lousielou said:


> I'm getting faint :bfp:s and so far, I've had...
> 
> 1.Great big, evil, teenage acne type spots. I mean great big humdingers, totally gross!!
> 2.Very sleepy very early in the evening *yawn* Have been in bed by 9.30pm each night this week,and having problems getting up in the morning too (very unlike me!)
> 3. 'Normal things' are smelling pukey! Can't stand the smell of bacon at the moment!!

I posted the above almost exactly two years ago when I was newly pregnant with my son. Once again, my skin is horrendous and I am very sleepy... I can't say smells are bothering me too much at the moment though but all my fingers and all my toes are crossed for a :bfp: soon! :thumbup:


----------



## rottpaw

Those symptoms sound very positive! FX'd for you!


----------



## jersdoll

lousielou said:


> lousielou said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting faint :bfp:s and so far, I've had...
> 
> 1.Great big, evil, teenage acne type spots. I mean great big humdingers, totally gross!!
> 2.Very sleepy very early in the evening *yawn* Have been in bed by 9.30pm each night this week,and having problems getting up in the morning too (very unlike me!)
> 3. 'Normal things' are smelling pukey! Can't stand the smell of bacon at the moment!!
> 
> I posted the above almost exactly two years ago when I was newly pregnant with my son. Once again, my skin is horrendous and I am very sleepy... I can't say smells are bothering me too much at the moment though but all my fingers and all my toes are crossed for a :bfp: soon! :thumbup:Click to expand...

YEA!! So cool that you can look back now and recognize the same stuff. My fingers are crossed for you girl!


----------



## Hann79

stacey_ said:


> tink said:
> 
> 
> I'm gettin cwcm when i wipe and a spot in knickers(tmi),loads of wind,cant decide if my boobs are sore cos preg or cos i keep pokin!:rofl:but they look shiny?and the veins are prominent???you'd think i'd know sympyoms by now!(#5)may test today?it's a bit of a guess cos i m/c in may and just counted the first day of loss as first day of cycle?????because started tryin straight away????will go and get test later........:hissy::rofl:
> 
> I had a m/c in May also (19th) and had d&c... was told from ultraosund lady that i would ovulate approx 22nd of june... feel so preg (4th preg but baby #2)
> hopefully anyways...
> 
> I have loads of wind (real bad lol)
> sore, shooting pain in boobs (veins prominent and bumpy)
> pains in lower ab (left and right side) *** anyone know what itd be??
> feel really sick... not just nauseous now but actually feeling like im gonna puke at any minute lol
> very very tired.. My 2 yo is running round the house dancing cos its raining and we can't go outside lol
> i never get pimples and i have a massive one on my chin.. seriously glad i cant go outside today lol
> so if im not preg wtf?? lol I'll be testing this wk end some time... just wanted to come over here and see what everyoone feeling :D
> 
> 
> goodluck xClick to expand...



Those are some really goodsigns!! Dont worry about the painful abs, it could be worry about whether you are preggie or not, I had them on the right hand side when I fell pregnant. xxx


----------



## mesdupmoi

I am still TTC - and I posted back on page 227. On Thursday (the 15th) of this week AF will be 2 months late showing. I did a test 2 weeks or so ago and it was a BFN. Doing another tomorrow, so will let you all know! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!! x


----------



## miss.understo

With my first pregnancy these were my symptoms:

1/2 a stone weight loss in a week (oh if only that part happened more often!!)
headaches
i didn't want my cigarettes (hence i quit!)
totally went off tea and coffee
wanted nothing but fresh fruit juice....
...and oddly found myself craving egg sandwiches at about 10.30 every morning!!!!

my gp thought i was 15 weeks pregnant....but my scan shows i was only 4 weeks, and my son looked more like a jelly baby! lol xx


----------



## Ithink

I am new here and have a question. A little background:

I got off BCP at the end of April, had withdrawal bleed that ended in the first days of May and since then... no period, at all. I got so freaked out by mid-June that I started charting. Here is my chart.

My Ovulation Chart 

As you can see I got a temp shift and my chart indicates that I am now 15DPO. I tested on 12 DPO and got a BFN. But yesterday and today I've had some cramping in my lower abdomen. I was hoping that AF would show after yesterday's cramps (mostly because at this point I'd love to see even AF because then I will know my body is on its way back post-BCP) but she isn't here. My nipples are also very sensitive.

What is going on? My temps are creeping up, not going down. But yet there is that BFN...

Please help me figure this out!


----------



## Kita

mesdupmoi said:


> I am still TTC - and I posted back on page 227. On Thursday (the 15th) of this week AF will be 2 months late showing. I did a test 2 weeks or so ago and it was a BFN. Doing another tomorrow, so will let you all know! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!! x

Im interested in the results.

Yesterday made 2 months since Ive seen AF also. Through out the months Ive been taking tests and have gotten BFN's but I havent taken one in about a week or two. Tomorrow I have a doctors appointment to hopefully find some answers!


----------



## wifey26

Hi everyone!

Has anyone had or heard of lower back ache being a symptom? I have lower back ache and lower stomach ache feel like af could be coming any minute but nothing? 

Can anyone help me? xx


----------



## wifey26

I also have creamy white cm! the general feeling was that i am out this month! but have bad back ache and some stomach ache! Also feel quite wet down there! Keep thinking af is here and going to toilet but nothing exept creamy white lotiony cm?
?????


----------



## Emzee

Thought I would add to this as I got my BFP this mornng :)
I only tested as my af is 3 days late. I've had absolutely no symptoms at all, apart from feeling a little dizzy but that's normal for me as I have low blood pressure. I even tested on Monday when af due and got a BFN. Still didn't arrive so this morning I thought what the hell let's test again, nearly fell off the toilet in shock when I saw the two lines lol.
So ladies just wanted to say do no be discouraged if you have no symptoms, cos either have I, also I have a short luteal phase and never get EWCM so do not lose hope girls :)
sending loooooots of babydust to you all xx


----------



## marinewife101

Congrats.. i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months =)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Emzee said:


> Thought I would add to this as I got my BFP this mornng :)
> I only tested as my af is 3 days late. I've had absolutely no symptoms at all, apart from feeling a little dizzy but that's normal for me as I have low blood pressure. I even tested on Monday when af due and got a BFN. Still didn't arrive so this morning I thought what the hell let's test again, nearly fell off the toilet in shock when I saw the two lines lol.
> So ladies just wanted to say do no be discouraged if you have no symptoms, cos either have I, also I have a short luteal phase and never get EWCM so do not lose hope girls :)
> sending loooooots of babydust to you all xx

Congrats Emzee!!!! SO pleased!:cloud9:


----------



## Emzee

Thanku so much ladies :) so excited and nervous lol I don't even feel like I am cos I have no symptoms, never thought I'd say this but roll on the morning sickness an constant weeing lol xxxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Emzee said:


> Thanku so much ladies :) so excited and nervous lol I don't even feel like I am cos I have no symptoms, never thought I'd say this but roll on the morning sickness an constant weeing lol xxxxxxx

Dont worry. I still dont have much morning sickness. Maybe once a week, I will get nauseous, and after I eat I am fine. I also didnt have many symptoms in the beginning. The only thing I felt when I got my BFP was just a wee bit of tiredness. Now at night my boobs get sore when Im rolling from side to side and Ive just started to pee more frequently and I will be 9 weeks tomorrow. So dont worry, you are fine. Enjoy your pregnancy!:hugs:


----------



## pumpkim

wifey26 said:


> I also have creamy white cm! the general feeling was that i am out this month! but have bad back ache and some stomach ache! Also feel quite wet down there! Keep thinking af is here and going to toilet but nothing exept creamy white lotiony cm?
> ?????

Hi, I got my BFP at the weekend and these were my symptoms although I didn't associate them with being pregnant at all and I just really thought AF was on her way. The only 'symptom' I'm having now is the odd mild cramp, still feels a bit like AF cramps. Hoping all is well and I'm just one of the lucky ones to avoid MS :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

pumpkim said:


> wifey26 said:
> 
> 
> I also have creamy white cm! the general feeling was that i am out this month! but have bad back ache and some stomach ache! Also feel quite wet down there! Keep thinking af is here and going to toilet but nothing exept creamy white lotiony cm?
> ?????
> 
> Hi, I got my BFP at the weekend and these were my symptoms although I didn't associate them with being pregnant at all and I just really thought AF was on her way. The only 'symptom' I'm having now is the odd mild cramp, still feels a bit like AF cramps. Hoping all is well and I'm just one of the lucky ones to avoid MS :shrug:Click to expand...

Congrats and I was just like you, felt really nothing. I still have really no m/s and Im about 9 weeks!:hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

My morning sickness was from about 6-13 weeks.. =) but congrats to you all as well.. there is more than morning sickness to look forward to haha..


----------



## Thinkiepinkie

.


----------



## Thinkiepinkie

Hi, I am currently in the 2ww and trying to conceive baby #2. I am only about 2dpo but have had on and off cramps, only very slight and dull, really don't want to get my hopes up as I have been disappointed before. The cramps are low down in the middle section of my abdomen, has anyone else felt them there?!


----------



## Blusatin

Firstly, Congratulations to all mummies-to-be who had their :bfp: !!!

I fear I am symptom spotting but I am on 4dpo and feel extremely bloated, moody and my tummy feels awkward (probably cause I am so bloated) but I release some of the air through burping or passing gas. 

Now, I haven't seen any spotting and I am quite dry down under but when is it that implantation spotting occurs? 

My DH were trying for about 7 months and when I had a MC after 4 weeks we stopped trying mainly because I was so disheartened by it. One year later and we started trying again. We've been BD 2 months now. So as you can Imagine I am quite eager and impatient to get a :bfp:.

What is strange though, is that I have a feeling I may be pg and I am pretty convinced this is not a hysterical pregnancy.

Anyway, thanx for listening! I feel I have someone to talk to now and share my thoughts and anxieties.
:dust: baby dust to all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Blusatin said:


> Firstly, Congratulations to all mummies-to-be who had their :bfp: !!!
> 
> I fear I am symptom spotting but I am on 4dpo and feel extremely bloated, moody and my tummy feels awkward (probably cause I am so bloated) but I release some of the air through burping or passing gas.
> 
> Now, I haven't seen any spotting and I am quite dry down under but when is it that implantation spotting occurs?
> 
> My DH were trying for about 7 months and when I had a MC after 4 weeks we stopped trying mainly because I was so disheartened by it. One year later and we started trying again. We've been BD 2 months now. So as you can Imagine I am quite eager and impatient to get a :bfp:.
> 
> What is strange though, is that I have a feeling I may be pg and I am pretty convinced this is not a hysterical pregnancy.
> 
> Anyway, thanx for listening! I feel I have someone to talk to now and share my thoughts and anxieties.
> :dust: baby dust to all!

I truly hope that you get your BFP. Not everyone gets implantation bleed. I didnt have it with my last nor my current pregnancy, so I wouldnt put a whole lotta weight on that. GL.


----------



## Kita

Kita said:


> mesdupmoi said:
> 
> 
> I am still TTC - and I posted back on page 227. On Thursday (the 15th) of this week AF will be 2 months late showing. I did a test 2 weeks or so ago and it was a BFN. Doing another tomorrow, so will let you all know! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!! x
> 
> Im interested in the results.
> 
> Yesterday made 2 months since Ive seen AF also. Through out the months Ive been taking tests and have gotten BFN's but I havent taken one in about a week or two. Tomorrow I have a doctors appointment to hopefully find some answers!Click to expand...

Had an appt today. Urine test was negative. THey did a blood test but results wont come for 2 weeks :wacko::wacko::wacko:.. Gave me a prescription for Provera to jump start my period.. But theres no way I will take that until I know what the results of the blood test is.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kita said:


> Kita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mesdupmoi said:
> 
> 
> I am still TTC - and I posted back on page 227. On Thursday (the 15th) of this week AF will be 2 months late showing. I did a test 2 weeks or so ago and it was a BFN. Doing another tomorrow, so will let you all know! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!! x
> 
> Im interested in the results.
> 
> Yesterday made 2 months since Ive seen AF also. Through out the months Ive been taking tests and have gotten BFN's but I havent taken one in about a week or two. Tomorrow I have a doctors appointment to hopefully find some answers!Click to expand...
> 
> Had an appt today. Urine test was negative. THey did a blood test but results wont come for 2 weeks :wacko::wacko::wacko:.. Gave me a prescription for Provera to jump start my period.. But theres no way I will take that until I know what the results of the blood test is.Click to expand...

Wow 2 weeks. I got bloods back the same day. Did they say where they are sending it? I hope it is good news when it does come back!:hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

So i am not sure what the verdict is yet this month, but i wanted to record my symptoms so far for this cycle.:wacko:


-feeling like i am coming down with a cold
-increased thirst
-dizzy
-extreme hunger
-AF type cramps
-soar boobs at times/ random twinges in my boobs
-extreme fatigue
-bitchy, very emotional
-slight naseau
-gas coming out both ends, LOL
-going to the bathroom alot!!!!
-lower back aches
-acne on chin and face

Hmmm, of course alot of these symptoms could be PMS related, ugghh, it is so confusing trying to figure out what is going on during the dreaded 2 WW!!!:wacko: I will update later once i know for sure if AF comes or not!!! Wish me luck!!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## lily28

7 DPO, I was crampy crampy crampy last night, now I'm ok. I still have a little back ache though...


----------



## Kita

mrskcbrown said:


> Kita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mesdupmoi said:
> 
> 
> I am still TTC - and I posted back on page 227. On Thursday (the 15th) of this week AF will be 2 months late showing. I did a test 2 weeks or so ago and it was a BFN. Doing another tomorrow, so will let you all know! Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!! x
> 
> Im interested in the results.
> 
> Yesterday made 2 months since Ive seen AF also. Through out the months Ive been taking tests and have gotten BFN's but I havent taken one in about a week or two. Tomorrow I have a doctors appointment to hopefully find some answers!Click to expand...
> 
> Had an appt today. Urine test was negative. THey did a blood test but results wont come for 2 weeks :wacko::wacko::wacko:.. Gave me a prescription for Provera to jump start my period.. But theres no way I will take that until I know what the results of the blood test is.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow 2 weeks. I got bloods back the same day. Did they say where they are sending it? I hope it is good news when it does come back!:hugs:Click to expand...

No they didnt. I think it was because the dr originally requested a whole hormone work up...aka lots of bloods. BUT I have no insurance so I couldnt pay almost $200 for all of it. So all I paid for was the hcg blood. BUT on the paper she said that Id come back in 2 weeks to review the results of everything and thats what the lady up front saw. Im going to try and call on monday though and see if I get news sooner. 

As for the rest of the bloods, that place offers a discount card if you have no insurance and I am scheduled to register for it on Aug 3.. so once I get it, THEN Ill have those bloods done!

OH works at a pediatrics urgent care place and I know they have the means to get an hcg blood test result the same day.. So I have no idea why this place is taking so long!


----------



## rosebaby

So I have been reading this thread the last few days and wanted to post my sym. I don't have a lot of confidence this is it..but what the heck! This is my first cycle TTC.

My cycle is super screwed up so I have no idea where I am. Everything..and I mean everything from CM , to temps, to cervix position, to OPKs is all a mess and doesn't match up at all. Think I have PCOS to thank. So I dont know when I Oed or if I od...but a week ago we bd ed and I just had a feeling that was it..makes very little sense I know...but it was something I can't explain to you. We weren't even bding with the intention of making a baby. I had actually given up the idea and sorta let it go until I could go to the doctor. But, when we were done...and even while we were doing it, a thought ran through my head that a baby was going to come out of this. It was just so different,and well lets just say if babies are born of love then a baby had to come from that one ;) 

..since then I haven't given it a ton of thought or anything..but I plan to test in another week or soo...I haven't been paying attention to symptoms either so the ones I can post are things that grabbed my attention.I keep down playing them though as just my body being all screwed up and not from being Pregnant...but deep down I hope! Here they are for the past 6 days, starting about 3 days after we bded..

Slight Cramping, one day diarhea, a tight feeling in my lower abdomen for the past few days, feeling like i have a UTI ( which I might but waiting abit before heading to the doc) cause I have to pee all the time! Sharp pains a few days ago..two of them in my side..and then they were gone. Acid reflux ( but thats not to knew for me) Sharp pains through my BBs which lasted two days and then just very mild soreness. Fatigue and moodiness. Creamy,lotiony, CM which I rarely get. And I just cried my eyes out over a silly movie which I only do when my hormones are going wacko. 

Its only been 8 days since we bded but i tested with a clear blue digi and it was BFN. Just going to wait another week and then see how things go. If I am not preg. I sure hope I can figure out what is wrong and why I feel so yucky!

Baby dust to all! Hope you get your BFPS!! Love this thread!!!


----------



## rosebaby

Oh yeah forgot..AF is way over due ( course I have no due date cause its always changing..sometimes AF doesnt come for 2 months..blah) and have had leg pain which I get before AF. Also 2 Big pimples which I haven't had in a long time! And some lower back pain.

I would almost be glad if AF did come..at least I would not my body is doing something! Soon as paycheck comes we are off to the doc!


----------



## rosebaby

Oh one more,lol..sorry...I have a terrible craving for eggs and constant need to drink water! Having egg salad tonight ;)


----------



## membas#1

I don't know if I have posted here since getting my BFP, so wanted to make sure I did. I got my BFP (faint) at 10 DPO, and slowly over 5 days they darkened to match the control line. My AF would have been due around 15-16 DPO, yesterday or today. No show :)

Symptoms:
4 DPO onward..sore bbs on sides (normal)
6 & 7 DPO...cramping poking in uterus (top left side) (Implantation?) no spotting
Gassy 6-10 DPO (especially in the evening especially with dairy intake)
9 DPO--felt out this month..just knew it wouldn't work--emotional/teary
10 DPO--lightheaded, nipples sore, knew I was PG. Took test, faint BFP some cramping in same spot at 6-7DPO cramps. lots of ovary twinges
11 DPO--lightheaded, more ovary twinges...a little foggy in the head--but that's cuz I didn't sleep! Very very tired...but working lots outside. HUNGRY, nips sore
12 DPO--ovary CRAMPS, left side; emotional, tired, pressure in uterus; HUNGRY, nips sore
13 DPO--more cramping, especially at night...pressure in uterus; HUNGRY, nips not as sore
14 DPO--tired, not as crampy, nips sore/bbs sore with some sharp pains deep--some AF like cramping at night...but ovary has chilled out some. HUNGRY
15 DPO--bbs HURT, nips sore (puffy looking since about 12 DPO). not as hungry, upset stomach in evening, lots of AF cramping, sharp pains deep in BBS
16 DPO (today) bbs HURT, nips sore, back and forth on hunger, some AF cramping. Just now starting to see signs of CM in underwear--have been pretty dry or slightly just wet this whole time. No real CM--not like everyone talks about! Tired. Kind of moody (heck I've been moody for several days--back and forth with moods...happy, irritated, emotional, etc...). 

Havent felt too interested in :sex: these past few days but around 6-10 DPO I was, and my orgasms were stronger :) :) :) 

So that's about it--that's going from memory--so I may be off slightly on DPOs with symptoms, but I'm pretty sure implantation cramping was 6-7 DPO. GL to you all!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

membas#1 said:


> I don't know if I have posted here since getting my BFP, so wanted to make sure I did. I got my BFP (faint) at 10 DPO, and slowly over 5 days they darkened to match the control line. My AF would have been due around 15-16 DPO, yesterday or today. No show :)
> 
> Symptoms:
> 4 DPO onward..sore bbs on sides (normal)
> 6 & 7 DPO...cramping poking in uterus (top left side) (Implantation?) no spotting
> Gassy 6-10 DPO (especially in the evening especially with dairy intake)
> 9 DPO--felt out this month..just knew it wouldn't work--emotional/teary
> 10 DPO--lightheaded, nipples sore, knew I was PG. Took test, faint BFP some cramping in same spot at 6-7DPO cramps. lots of ovary twinges
> 11 DPO--lightheaded, more ovary twinges...a little foggy in the head--but that's cuz I didn't sleep! Very very tired...but working lots outside. HUNGRY, nips sore
> 12 DPO--ovary CRAMPS, left side; emotional, tired, pressure in uterus; HUNGRY, nips sore
> 13 DPO--more cramping, especially at night...pressure in uterus; HUNGRY, nips not as sore
> 14 DPO--tired, not as crampy, nips sore/bbs sore with some sharp pains deep--some AF like cramping at night...but ovary has chilled out some. HUNGRY
> 15 DPO--bbs HURT, nips sore (puffy looking since about 12 DPO). not as hungry, upset stomach in evening, lots of AF cramping, sharp pains deep in BBS
> 16 DPO (today) bbs HURT, nips sore, back and forth on hunger, some AF cramping. Just now starting to see signs of CM in underwear--have been pretty dry or slightly just wet this whole time. No real CM--not like everyone talks about! Tired. Kind of moody (heck I've been moody for several days--back and forth with moods...happy, irritated, emotional, etc...).
> 
> Havent felt too interested in :sex: these past few days but around 6-10 DPO I was, and my orgasms were stronger :) :) :)
> 
> So that's about it--that's going from memory--so I may be off slightly on DPOs with symptoms, but I'm pretty sure implantation cramping was 6-7 DPO. GL to you all!
> :dust: :dust:

Congrats!


----------



## wifey26

Ok Ladies!!

I'm stressed!!
I don't know how many dpo i am because i have very irregular periods due to pcos! Last week i had really bad lower back ache to the stage where i had to put a hot water bottle on it and af style cramps! I thought af was on her way but nothing!! So i took a test last week and there was the faintest line ever i put it down to evap!! Still no af yesterday so took another and there was a stronger line but still faint!! I have never had evap lines before so i put a test under tap water to see if that had an evap line (Yes i know im obbsessed and slightly crazy) and nothing just a snowy white background!! SO took ANOTHER test this morning with FMU and there is still a faint line there that is very slightly stronger than yesterdays!!! I so desperatley want this to me IT!!! I really want t be excited but too scared to be!! I had a chemical pregnancy at the beggining of the year so saw faint BFPs and then my perios came but those tests got fainter and fainter! I'm so so so so worried!! I havent told DH yet because i dont want to get his hopes up!
I know everyone will say wait a few days and test again. Its just that i am going insane waiting! I just would appreciate some kind words to help me through this?
Pretty please??
Ps we've been trying 9 months and its our wedding anniversary at the weekend it would be a perfect anniversary present for DH!!

Help pleeeaaassssee.......

:help:


----------



## membas#1

What kind of test are you using? When I got my BFP it was faint on FRER but got darker after 3 or so days. But with the dollar tree cheap tests, it took longer to get darker.

GL! Hope it's a BFP for you


----------



## Poshbird88

i'm not sure if I have an infection but I ache all round my lower abdomen and top of my legs. I have creamy CM but with me being just off the pill i'm not sure if my cycle is all over the place...., what do you guys think?:shrug: My pee is very strong smell and I feel tired, my stomach is bloated. I am going to go to the gym and just act as normal because to be honest I dont think I am pregnant in other words I'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## mrsmmm

I am learning so much from you ladies. Thanks for all the BFP symtoms. This is only my second month TTC. AF is 2 days late right now. I have cramps like she should have showed up, but she's a no show. Since around 5 DPO my bbs have been so sensitive (esp nipples) that I have only been able to house them in a sports bra. Food smells are setting me off. However, I'm loving the smell of squeezed lemon. I hate lemon! I'm sleepy all the time. Fingers crossed for my BFP soon.


----------



## smiling

I can finally add to this thread! Although the only symptom was sore boobs which were normal for me before af. My cp was low aswell which it always is before af. 
hth.


----------



## wifey26

Thanks for replying to me Membas! I'm using Tesco tests Ive taken another this morning and the line is still there but i'm pretty sure that its fainter than yesterdays so it looks like i'm having ANOTHER chemical pregnancy! I'm so gutted. I have another specialist appt on Mon so i'm going to ask if i can start on Clomid.
:cry:


----------



## geekgirl

Hi im new here so just giving my symptoms:

Light headedness.

Strange crampy feelings in lower abdo.

Dry mouth and lips.

Tingling boobs now and then.

Sense of smell increased yet I had a stuffy nose on one side... random?

Very slight waves of nausea, nothing drastic.

And ewwwww strange yellow/greenish CM at times.


I did have a vivid dream that I tested and got a BFP but woke up and tested BFN..


I didn&#8217;t get a BFP till I was 11 days late and it was pretty faint . I did get what looked like evaps on cheap strips a few days before hand. They were so faint I could only just see them if I held them in a certain way. I tried tesco tests but had nothing and got the BFP on a superdrug early test. 

I don&#8217;t know why it took so long for the BFP to show up maybe I ovulated late? Maybe sometimes things take a while. With my first I was 3 weeks late before I got a BFP and with my son I had a doctors confirm test at 9 weeks that came back negative. 

Im now 7 weeks and have my first scan in 2 weeks. :)

Congratulations to all with BFP and best wishes to those waiting. :)


----------



## membas#1

wifey26 said:


> Thanks for replying to me Membas! I'm using Tesco tests Ive taken another this morning and the line is still there but i'm pretty sure that its fainter than yesterdays so it looks like i'm having ANOTHER chemical pregnancy! I'm so gutted. I have another specialist appt on Mon so i'm going to ask if i can start on Clomid.
> :cry:

Sorry to hear that Wifey. I don't know much about Tesco tests....so cant' help you there. I hope you get some answers with the specialist. :hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

wifey26 said:


> Thanks for replying to me Membas! I'm using Tesco tests Ive taken another this morning and the line is still there but i'm pretty sure that its fainter than yesterdays so it looks like i'm having ANOTHER chemical pregnancy! I'm so gutted. I have another specialist appt on Mon so i'm going to ask if i can start on Clomid.
> :cry:

hun dont get ur hopes down.. some urine is stronger with the chemical than others =).. i say got to the doc and get a quantitative blood test it will show the number of hcg in ur blood if any to see if ur pregnant and its early or anything like that =)


----------



## camishantel

so now in the waiting period again... af is supposed to show on sunday... have had sore boobs again and nips sensitive... but not all the time like in waves... random
this was my first month on clomid so we shall see but just found out my coworker and his wife are expecting and am sad.. they weren't even going to start trying till this month and are now 7 weeks... errrrrrrrrrr... also been tired very tired and strange strange dreams but not getting my hopes up... well trying not too


----------



## roxy237

Hi all,

I got a BFP on Clearblue digi this morning at 15dpo. I am really hoping for a sticky one this time as last time (in March) i lost it after just a few days :nope:

I have had far less in the way of symptoms this time, but here's what I noticed:

1-5dpo: Some foods made me feel sick, strange metallic taste in my mouth (but could have been imagining this).
11-15dpo: Very tired some days (almost felt like I was going to fall asleep at my desk. Good thing I work at home so I could go for a quick siesta!:blush:) Other days I have been fine though.
Very hungry, almost every hour.
Bit of constipation.

That's about it so far really. Last time I had a lot more so I guess every pregnancy is different.

Good luck to everyone and hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## Groovychick

Feeling v.v. tired, copius amounts of CM blush:), sore, tender and heavy breasts and mild cramps. Currently on 5 DPO.


----------



## Groovychick

roxy237 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a BFP on Clearblue digi this morning at 15dpo. I am really hoping for a sticky one this time as last time (in March) i lost it after just a few days :nope:

https://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq240/2beautifulgirls_0207/congrats007.gif


----------



## mrsmmm

Hi all. Updating the threads I've been on recently. AF got me yesterday 16 DPO and 5 days late for her start date. DH was so sad. It was terrible. I spotted through my undies (tmi sorry) first thing in the morning.  I didn't feel it. He saw it. He told me and honest to God looked as if he might cry. 

Please say a prayer for us. His birthday is August 25th. My fertile time begins August 4th thru the 8th (will use OPK to target it). I'd be due for AF again on Aug 21st. So, there's a possibility I could give him a BFP birthday gift. So please think of us. He lost his dad when he was young and wants so much to be a dad. 

Thanks and baby dust to all of you wonderful ladies.


----------



## lauralou25

Hi ladies did anyone have like snot like cm gross I know but I had it and it looked like snot very very stretchy!!!! Is this a good sign or just normal??


----------



## Venos13

Mrsmmm, I'll be praying for you... I hope you can give your hubby the best birthday present ever. (my hubby also lost his dad when he was young, and he'll be such a good dad). 

As to symptoms, I had the sore breast and very very sensitive nipples just before I got my bfp a year ago (which I lost after a week :-(. I also had to pee so often I might as well live in the toilet. I was constantly tired and for few days before bfp it felt like af is coming big time (I actualy had a brown spot which made me think I got period, but that was it. 

Now I'm on 9 dpo and we did everything right this month, so hoping for the best. No symptoms yet, except for thick/lumpy yellowish cm yesterday which I've heard can maybe be a symptom?! Not too sure.

Anyway, good luck to all.


----------



## Venos13

Oh, I forgot to ask- did anyone feel short-breath or hard to take a deep breath before bfp?


----------



## camishantel

I had the snot like cm and very short of breath with my one in nov the one in march only the short of breath so every pregnancy is different... tonight I have major swelling in my ankles and feet which was my first sign with the one in nov so hoping this is good... as for cm for me this month has been sparse because I am on clomid.. I feel wet down there constantly but when I go to the bathroom nothing so maybe it is all on the inside??? I don't know I get weirded out trying to check that


----------



## membas#1

Venos13 said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask- did anyone feel short-breath or hard to take a deep breath before bfp?

Yes...progesterone can cause your diaphragm to relax, causing the short of breath feeling--had it sometime before my BFP, a few days after, and since getting my BFP, have had it several times. It's definitely a sign of higher progesterone in your system! Good Luck!


----------



## membas#1

camishantel said:


> I had the snot like cm and very short of breath with my one in nov the one in march only the short of breath so every pregnancy is different... tonight I have major swelling in my ankles and feet which was my first sign with the one in nov so hoping this is good... as for cm for me this month has been sparse because I am on clomid.. I feel wet down there constantly but when I go to the bathroom nothing so maybe it is all on the inside??? I don't know I get weirded out trying to check that

I wasn't on clomid, but thought I'd share that before I got my BFP and after I was pretty dry down below. I was surprised because everyone talked about increased CM as a pregnancy symptom...I'm only just starting to see an increase in CM, and I'm mid way between 5-6 weeks. And really it's hit or miss--some days there, and some days not.


----------



## always hope

when i was pregnant last (ended in m/c) 
from about 
2dpo, stinking cold, all sneezy and sore throat
3dpo as above but bad wind after eating and drinking anything
4dpo same as above also major tired but not sleeping well
5dpo as above vivid dreams. not nice ones
6dpo all as above tiny bit increased creamy cm, not much tho
7 dpo same same same but constipated one minute then really not the next lol
8dpo all above tired tired tired errrggghhhh
9dpo same as above,.. snapping, major pissy mood, no one can do anything right...even me !!:wacko:
10 dpo all as above bfn
11dpo most of above except vivid dreams stopped thank god
12 dpo boobs hurt now getting bit bigger and heavy odd taste in my mouth, not metallic and not constant just bit icky, kinda taste like cat food smells !!!!:blush:
13 dpo feel like crap, cold is back again,. few spots, mild af cramps, dull headache, tired, horny as a hostage :winkwink:, feels like af gonna be here anyminute
14 dpo keep running to loo expecting af, cramps are not mild anymore, full on af style,
test later that day when she still hasnt arrived and got bfp
hope it helps


----------



## Poshbird88

always hope said:


> when i was pregnant last (ended in m/c)
> from about
> 2dpo, stinking cold, all sneezy and sore throat
> 3dpo as above but bad wind after eating and drinking anything
> 4dpo same as above also major tired but not sleeping well
> 5dpo as above vivid dreams. not nice ones
> 6dpo all as above tiny bit increased creamy cm, not much tho
> 7 dpo same same same but constipated one minute then really not the next lol
> 8dpo all above tired tired tired errrggghhhh
> 9dpo same as above,.. snapping, major pissy mood, no one can do anything right...even me !!:wacko:
> 10 dpo all as above bfn
> 11dpo most of above except vivid dreams stopped thank god
> 12 dpo boobs hurt now getting bit bigger and heavy odd taste in my mouth, not metallic and not constant just bit icky, kinda taste like cat food smells !!!!:blush:
> 13 dpo feel like crap, cold is back again,. few spots, mild af cramps, dull headache, tired, horny as a hostage :winkwink:, feels like af gonna be here anyminute
> 14 dpo keep running to loo expecting af, cramps are not mild anymore, full on af style,
> test later that day when she still hasnt arrived and got bfp
> hope it helps

Thanks for that....hun:thumbup:


----------



## Poshbird88

ruby_baby said:


> I just got a faint BFP this afternoon & my husband & I are cautiously excited about the prospect of having our first baby after a chemical last month & an ectopic the month before which resulted in the removal of my right tube.
> 
> Each time I have been pregnant I have had exactly the same symptoms:
> * huge, full-feeling boobs
> * extremely dry mouth/lips
> * very vivid dreams
> * lots of lotiony milky cm
> * dull cramps right down low that don't feel like AF
> 
> I had all of these on & off from 1dpo til today.
> 
> We've now just gotta make sure a) our gorgeous little one sticks & b) it's in the right place this time!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

I dont know why but I feel like this today....:shrug:


----------



## hopeXX

haven't been on here for a while, had a little bit of blood earlier period not due till wed, feel as if its coming now, had no blood since though :shrug:


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks for sharing girls. :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

:flower: Got my :bfp: yesterday, My symptoms were..

-Extreme Dizziness (felt like I'd had too much to drink, when I hadn't drank at all!)
-Mood swings
- Sore breasts, but not AS sore as usual before I start AF
- Lots of creamy CM, and I mean lots!
- Sensitive gag reflex, (I smelled something bad and immediately started gagging)
-Swollen Gums


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> :flower: Got my :bfp: yesterday, My symptoms were..
> 
> -Extreme Dizziness (felt like I'd had too much to drink, when I hadn't drank at all!)
> -Mood swings
> - Sore breasts, but not AS sore as usual before I start AF
> - Lots of creamy CM, and I mean lots!
> - Sensitive gag reflex, (I smelled something bad and immediately started gagging)
> -Swollen Gums

Omg you did it!!! Congratulations babes so pleased for you xx


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations Bellablu! :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks ladies! I dont know if it's actually "sunk in" yet, but I am so pleased! :hugs:


----------



## fiorewedding

rosebaby said:


> So I have been reading this thread the last few days and wanted to post my sym. I don't have a lot of confidence this is it..but what the heck! This is my first cycle TTC.
> 
> My cycle is super screwed up so I have no idea where I am. Everything..and I mean everything from CM , to temps, to cervix position, to OPKs is all a mess and doesn't match up at all. Think I have PCOS to thank. So I dont know when I Oed or if I od...but a week ago we bd ed and I just had a feeling that was it..makes very little sense I know...but it was something I can't explain to you. We weren't even bding with the intention of making a baby. I had actually given up the idea and sorta let it go until I could go to the doctor. But, when we were done...and even while we were doing it, a thought ran through my head that a baby was going to come out of this. It was just so different,and well lets just say if babies are born of love then a baby had to come from that one ;)
> 
> ..since then I haven't given it a ton of thought or anything..but I plan to test in another week or soo...I haven't been paying attention to symptoms either so the ones I can post are things that grabbed my attention.I keep down playing them though as just my body being all screwed up and not from being Pregnant...but deep down I hope! Here they are for the past 6 days, starting about 3 days after we bded..
> 
> Slight Cramping, one day diarhea, a tight feeling in my lower abdomen for the past few days, feeling like i have a UTI ( which I might but waiting abit before heading to the doc) cause I have to pee all the time! Sharp pains a few days ago..two of them in my side..and then they were gone. Acid reflux ( but thats not to knew for me) Sharp pains through my BBs which lasted two days and then just very mild soreness. Fatigue and moodiness. Creamy,lotiony, CM which I rarely get. And I just cried my eyes out over a silly movie which I only do when my hormones are going wacko.
> 
> Its only been 8 days since we bded but i tested with a clear blue digi and it was BFN. Just going to wait another week and then see how things go. If I am not preg. I sure hope I can figure out what is wrong and why I feel so yucky!
> 
> Baby dust to all! Hope you get your BFPS!! Love this thread!!!

Hey there this is my first post. I've been looking for posts with the achiness above the pubic bone...it's very specific in the location not like af cramps and wondering how many bfps came out of this? this is our third month ttc and we already have three kids but it's been eight years since I've been prego! 

The other concern I have is I was pretty sure I O'd around cd 11 but I got a positive? opk on cd16. So I'm really confused because I was getting symptoms around the same day of the positive opk...completely cranky, no pain in bbs which is odd for me, sharp pain in left ovary (I know sounds like o pain but I've read some posts where you can get this cycle day 6 or 7) so, I know no one can tell me for sure but I am wondering if the opk's can be off? I'm looking at them now and they're definitely lighter than the control line but I could have sworn that day they were just about the same color. Could they be wrong or could I be color blind? lol thanks I love this site you ladies rock!!:kiss:


----------



## Mystique26

Symptoms may vary. Im my case, lack of symptoms was actually a symptom. When I wasnt pg, I kept getting "symptoms" such as metallic taste, sore BBs, etc but would always end up getting a BFN then AF a few days after. Here's what I did during the cycle I got a BFP. Im on a 28-day cycle. Hope this helps.

CD 13 - BDd
CD 14 - Went on a roadtrip
CD 15 - BDd again
CD 21 - BDd again (though Im pretty sure I wasnt fertile on this day)
CD 26-28 - Did not feel any pg symptoms. Just felt like AF was coming like the usual.
CD 28 (April 24th, my birthday) - Was expecting AF but she was a no show though I was not really expecting to be pg cuz I dont feel pg at all.
CD 29 (April 25th) - tested and got a very dark BFP

In my case, lack of symptoms is actually a symptom that I am pg.


----------



## miahleemom

bumped for moomoo


----------



## lifechanging

Hi. I am new here and just read about 40 pages of posts. I am confused and hoping you all have some advice.
I had a mirena removed june 2nd, bled from June 4th-14th (not typical period for me). i got a regular pd on July 10th-14th. On july 20th (cycle day 11) I had unprotected sex. i don't know how long my cycle is or when I ovulate. But I have had some weird feelings this cycle. 

CD19 - little cramping on the left side lower abdomen. frequent urination
CD19-22 - bloated, heavy feeling with a few mild cramps, frequent urination, gassy, burping a lot
CD22 - creamy CM, cervix high barely reach morning temp 98.62
CD23 - dull backache started with a twinge of pain, strange cramp on foot under pinky toe, cervix high almost couldnt reach morning temp 98.62 now 99.68??

Since day 19 I have just felt strange.
I took HPt from $ store on CD19,20, 22, and 23 BFNs. 

I don't know what to think and don't know where I am in my cycle. I haven't had regular periods in forever bc of Mirena, pregnancies, and BC. 

What do you guys think? 
Also, please let me know if I'm crashing this thread. I know several ppl have said that this was for ppl already confirmed with BFPs but ppl keep poting before confirmed. So, feel free to send me packing!!! ;-)


----------



## Woxywoo

Just had my :bfp: today and I just knew I was pregnant :happydance::happydance:

My symptoms have been:

6dpo - 9dpo - sharp twinges in both my ovaries that felt like a violin string being plucked lol

11dpo until now - Woke up with terrible back ache like I had slept funny everynight

12 dpo - AF type boobies (achey and swollen) but no more than usual when AF is due and slight stomach cramps that came and went like AF was coming.

Day my period was due 1/8/10 - a few very slight brown tinged blobs of mucus which I am still having. (Had a whole week of light bleeding before found out was pregnant with my son so not worried)

From 8dpo - I was convinced this was my month but didn't get a positive until 16dpo

What I did differently this month to all the past 19 months we have been trying........

I gave up pepsi max - I have drank 2 litres a day since we started trying to conceive but this month I stopped drinking it all together after reading caffeine can stop you getting pregnant...apparently it did!!!

I had a damn good talk to myself in the mirror everyday around ovulation and told myself (from the heart) that I was going to get pregnant this month, I am a good mum to my son and really want a little brother or sister for him..... sad but it's seemed to work lol

:sex: everyday for a week around ovulation and twice on the day I ovulated :winkwink: !!!

And that is it really, I am so happy:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Woxywoo said:


> Just had my :bfp: today and I just knew I was pregnant :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My symptoms have been:
> 
> 6dpo - 9dpo - sharp twinges in both my ovaries that felt like a violin string being plucked lol
> 
> 11dpo until now - Woke up with terrible back ache like I had slept funny everynight
> 
> 12 dpo - AF type boobies (achey and swollen) but no more than usual when AF is due and slight stomach cramps that came and went like AF was coming.
> 
> Day my period was due 1/8/10 - a few very slight brown tinged blobs of mucus which I am still having. (Had a whole week of light bleeding before found out was pregnant with my son so not worried)
> 
> From 8dpo - I was convinced this was my month but didn't get a positive until 16dpo
> 
> What I did differently this month to all the past 19 months we have been trying........
> 
> I gave up pepsi max - I have drank 2 litres a day since we started trying to conceive but this month I stopped drinking it all together after reading caffeine can stop you getting pregnant...apparently it did!!!
> 
> I had a damn good talk to myself in the mirror everyday around ovulation and told myself (from the heart) that I was going to get pregnant this month, I am a good mum to my son and really want a little brother or sister for him..... sad but it's seemed to work lol
> 
> :sex: everyday for a week around ovulation and twice on the day I ovulated :winkwink: !!!
> 
> And that is it really, I am so happy:happydance:

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## wannabenewmum

hi first time on here my af due 15th august i have been getting really windy, need to pee alot i too actually convinced my self that i had a urine infection ( although seems to eased off alittle) tiredness and most worrying to me is the pain i been gettin around my belly button like cramps and down the sides near my hip bones , i have never suffered af pains so cant liken them too that.
i also noticed last couple of nights i have had a really dry mouth in bed too the point tounge sticks to top of mouth and night sweats, also been hungry but that could be cos i am always dieting !!!!
but my breast remain as normal as they ever been no head aches or sickness
help!!! think i am driving myself mad did ept this morning and it was negitive :cry:although i iant really sure when the earilat i should test !!!
any way guys best of luck to every one else ttc baby dust every where xx


----------



## wanny74

Congrats to all ladies who got BFPs...!!!!
What a brilliant treads. I've spent all day reading from the first tread....(still half way to go yet, lol). Just want to say this forum is very comforting, a real support for us who are TTC.


----------



## wanny74

By the way, ladies. I wonder if you'd give me some thoughts about my situation. My lmp was 13 July, very light and short. I wasn't trying to conceive, nor stopping. My bf and i have unprotected sex in the last 4 months. For the last 3 weeks i've had this headache almost every day, on and off, feeling sick after coffee or ciggs (i know, it's a filthy habit,trying to cut down in last few days as it makes me feel yuck anyway), wee a lot, low energy levels, snappy (poor my bf), . Like i said, i wasn't trying for a baby but but somehow the symptoms i've had suddenly has made me want to be a mum, and i'm not getting younger, im 36 btw. 
Cut the story short, i took hpt on Monday, 8th August. came up BFN. But AF is still not in sight, should have come 3-4 days ago. Having pms symptoms in last few days, headache is getting worst and more often, especially in the evening. I've noticed that more creamy cm in my panties, which is very unusual for me. I know i shouldn't get my hopes up, but i'm longing to be pg! Going to have a blood test tomorrow morning...wish me luck and sending millions of baby dust to everyone who's waiting for BFP.............


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hope you get that shy BFP tomorrow on the Blood test....sending TONS of BABYDUST!!!!


----------



## madcatwoman

ok, well here are my symptoms to add to the list.

Heavy feeling in lower tummy, sometimes worse in the afternoons, not quite a crampy feeling though.

Lots of CM, and i mean lots!, 2 days in a row i thought id wet myself lol!.

CP becoming really high, higher then when i Ov !

and my skin is really clear, i usually start to get spots esp when AF is due.


----------



## Kitteh

Symptom spotting. I havnt tested yet but today I am feeling not myself.
My boobs hurt
the bottom of my back hurts,
constipated (tmi)
feel slightly sick
headaches
spots that don't seem to want to leave my face. 
Wind, front and back
can't even look at food
constantly tired ( slept from 11 last night till 9 this morning and I'm still tired)
nasty taste in my mouth. 
Had to fags all day because even those make me feel sick

bfp or bfn do you recon?? Af not due for a few more days yet
what you people think ??


----------



## yomo

madcatwoman said:


> ok, well here are my symptoms to add to the list.
> 
> Heavy feeling in lower tummy, sometimes worse in the afternoons, not quite a crampy feeling though.
> 
> Lots of CM, and i mean lots!, 2 days in a row i thought id wet myself lol!.
> 
> CP becoming really high, higher then when i Ov !
> 
> and my skin is really clear, i usually start to get spots esp when AF is due.

I am exactly the same this month, in the afternoon I am getting the same bloated hevy feeling that I get the day I ovulate! I have also noticed lots of cm and cp really high. What dpo are you? Good luck x


----------



## pregnanc

I am curious about the mood swings - they say it's different for everybody. Aren't you only supposed to get them later in your pregnancy - around 6-10 weeks or so? 

I guess all the hormonal changes are causing it...I've heard that if you rest during the day, exercise for 30 min, take prenatal vitamins (iron and folic acid), then you won't have as many mood swings.


----------



## Cnclildncr08

This is a great thread! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sanona2

Has anyone experienced Hot Flashes?


----------



## babyjo07

My fiance and I are TTC. I had a mc in Feb. The past month I have experienced:

-dizziness
-lightheadedness
-sore, tender, and very swollen breasts
-cravings and extreme hunger even after grazing all day
-exhaustion (I can wake up around 1 pm and be ready for a nap around 3 pm)
-constant wetness and lotion like discharge (tmi)
-lack of sexual desire
-my fiance doesn't even have to speak and I'm still irritated at him
-mood swing the other day for no reason lasted pretty much the entire day...started off calm then out of no where snapped and went off on the fiance made a little scene, then cried to my fiance....all of this came out of nowhere
-lower backpain
-trouble falling asleep
-occasional weird taste in my mouth
-last "period" lasted 3 days and was scanty... didn't even need a tampon once
-discharge has a different odor it seems like (tmi again sorry)
-constipation
-twinges in lower ab/ and sides from time to time
-hiccups more often and shortness of breath
-hot flashes big time... my fiance has had to get cold rags or ice packs to put on my head
-daily headaches
-my cigarettes taste different, I barely want them... should make quiting this week so much easier :)
-certain things such as pepsi tastes extremely different and I can't drink it
-constant gassy feeling
-going to the bathroom what seems like every hour
-mothers/fathers intuition if that's possible lol

the only thing is I haven't been able to get a positive result on any home test... it's been a week since I last tested... 

my friend's mother is convinced I'm pregnant and is constantly telling me that I am, and my little sister had a dream that I was expecting (she had/has no idea that we're trying)... and I know this sounds weird but my cat acts strange recently... when I was pregnant with my son before mc with him, my cat hated me... she'd growl and avoid me... she's back to doing that... I probably sound crazy... I'm going to try to get into the Dr tomorrow possibly and if not then most likely on the 17th... my son's due date... maybe Brayden is looking out for me and sending me a late birthday present (my birthday was on the 9th) *fingers crossed* 

Oh and I'm an emotional wreck, but that could be because my son's due date is in 2 days...


----------



## babyjo07

Sanona2 said:


> Has anyone experienced Hot Flashes?

I have been experiencing them a lot recently. TTC with a possibilty that we've done it :D


----------



## babyjo07

oh and I forgot to mention the acne... last time I broke out this bad was when I was pregnant with my son... And I have what seems like a constant bloat, my tummy is a little rounder and my jeans are getting a bit snugger. Not a big change but enough that I can tell.


----------



## Sanona2

babyjo07 said:


> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced Hot Flashes?
> 
> I have been experiencing them a lot recently. TTC with a possibilty that we've done it :DClick to expand...

For the 1st time I experienced them and it was awkward because our house is really cold, I was completely bare (tmi sorry) and broke out in a sweat, I actually had to get up to get some cold water. I've also had some very minor cramps when I sleep on my stomach at night. It actually wakes me up. Very unusual.

but I hope that we have mastered the baby dance...lol best of luck girly and lots of :dust:


----------



## babyjo07

Sanona2 said:


> babyjo07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced Hot Flashes?
> 
> I have been experiencing them a lot recently. TTC with a possibilty that we've done it :DClick to expand...
> 
> For the 1st time I experienced them and it was awkward because our house is really cold, I was completely bare (tmi sorry) and broke out in a sweat, I actually had to get up to get some cold water. I've also had some very minor cramps when I sleep on my stomach at night. It actually wakes me up. Very unusual.
> 
> but I hope that we have mastered the baby dance...lol best of luck girly and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Well we're expeirencing something similar. I also get cramps, more like twinges in my stomach when I sleep on it. And yeah I know how those hot flashes are. Sometimes I also get really dizzy when I have a hot flash... I try to always have some ice water with crushed ice with me throughout the day... it seems to help calm the flashes down. Also, try like a cold rag... either on your forehead or chest seems to help as well. Or at least it helps me. I can't really get comfortable when I try to go to bed... I always end up waking up with leg/arm cramps, or the twinges in my abdomen... 

I hope we mastered it too!!! Let me know when you find anything out. Hopefully with in the next week I will have some good news! Good luck to you as well and tons of :dust: headed our ways [-o&lt;


----------



## Sanona2

**bump**


----------



## babyjo07

Sanona2 said:


> **bump**

any news?? :)


----------



## Sanona2

babyjo07 said:


> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> **bump**
> 
> any news?? :)Click to expand...

I have yet to test im waiting until the 27th 29th depending on if the :witch: arrives.

SO today makes 5dpo the only symptoms Ive had thus far are:

gassiness, hot flashes, mild nipple soreness, some creamy lotion like cm, and some af like cramps in my lower abdomen, Today I experienced achey legs as if I ran I mile or something. But i've been pretty lazy and in bed all day. :wacko: Confused about that one....

Im praying for a :bfp: the month!

What about you?


----------



## babyjo07

Sanona2 said:


> babyjo07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> **bump**
> 
> any news?? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to test im waiting until the 27th 29th depending on if the :witch: arrives.
> 
> SO today makes 5dpo the only symptoms Ive had thus far are:
> 
> gassiness, hot flashes, mild nipple soreness, some creamy lotion like cm, and some af like cramps in my lower abdomen, Today I experienced achey legs as if I ran I mile or something. But i've been pretty lazy and in bed all day. :wacko: Confused about that one....
> 
> Im praying for a :bfp: the month!
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...

All the symptoms still no :witch: and she was due 2 days ago... trying to get into the dr today


----------



## Sanona2

babyjo07 said:


> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyjo07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> **bump**
> 
> any news?? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to test im waiting until the 27th 29th depending on if the :witch: arrives.
> 
> SO today makes 5dpo the only symptoms Ive had thus far are:
> 
> gassiness, hot flashes, mild nipple soreness, some creamy lotion like cm, and some af like cramps in my lower abdomen, Today I experienced achey legs as if I ran I mile or something. But i've been pretty lazy and in bed all day. :wacko: Confused about that one....
> 
> Im praying for a :bfp: the month!
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> All the symptoms still no :witch: and she was due 2 days ago... trying to get into the dr todayClick to expand...


best of luck to you!! :dust:


----------



## babyjo07

Sanona2 said:


> babyjo07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyjo07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> **bump**
> 
> any news?? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have yet to test im waiting until the 27th 29th depending on if the :witch: arrives.
> 
> SO today makes 5dpo the only symptoms Ive had thus far are:
> 
> gassiness, hot flashes, mild nipple soreness, some creamy lotion like cm, and some af like cramps in my lower abdomen, Today I experienced achey legs as if I ran I mile or something. But i've been pretty lazy and in bed all day. :wacko: Confused about that one....
> 
> Im praying for a :bfp: the month!
> 
> What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> All the symptoms still no :witch: and she was due 2 days ago... trying to get into the dr todayClick to expand...
> 
> 
> best of luck to you!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks honey and best of luck to you as well. :dust:


----------



## Sanona2

bump

i know somebody has something to share


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm currently still in my 2ww, but this is what i have so far.
O day- major cramping on my right side.
1dpo-still cramping
2dpo- cramping still!
3dpo- yet still cramping, but starting to turn more into twinges off and on all day. 
4dpo- feeling more tired. headache. still twinges all day. heartburn for like 5minutes later on at night.
5dpo - slight twinges still. another headache. even more tired. boobs are starting to feel more sensitive. heartburn again for a little bit at night. starting to feel nauseous off and on.
6dpo - headache again! the twinges are starting to subside slightly. i feel like i could pass out. still feeling iffy on my stomach.
7dpo- tomorrow... we'll see how i feel. lol.
i'm not sure if any of this will lead to a bfp. what do you guys think so far?


----------



## babyjo07

I went to the dr today and they did a urine test and it came bacn :bfn: :(

But since the :witch: is a no show and had slight spotting this morning, they told me if my period doesn't come by Sept, to call and they'll get me in for a blood test. I'm not spotting or bleeding right now... it only lasted maybe an hour or so this morning. But I am getting cramps, still having all the symptoms. Are cramps normal... they're like AF cramps , the only difference is no bleeding just spotting earlier today...


----------



## Miliaquahi

Hi Guys! 

I need some advice, yesterday was the 8th day after possible conceiving, on the 8th day I had the following symptoms:

bloatedness
don't want to eat much
dizziness
racing heart
cramping that comes and goes
runny stuffy nose
fluey - almost like I was coming down with something
nausea
chills
sweats
higher temp

My period is due in about 10/12 days, what do you all think is it possible I'm pregnant? Have been trying for a year and a half and am 38 - thanks in advance!


----------



## rosebaby

Miliaquahi said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I need some advice, yesterday was the 8th day after possible conceiving, on the 8th day I had the following symptoms:
> 
> bloatedness
> don't want to eat much
> dizziness
> racing heart
> cramping that comes and goes
> runny stuffy nose
> fluey - almost like I was coming down with something
> nausea
> chills
> sweats
> higher temp
> 
> My period is due in about 10/12 days, what do you all think is it possible I'm pregnant? Have been trying for a year and a half and am 38 - thanks in advance!

sounds promising! I am 5DPO and I have the fluey type symptoms too...so Idk if its just something going around...I feel like crap today! Tired, depressed, annoyed and just want everyone to leave me alone ( but I dont really).... today is my bday and I am supposed to go out with my husband and his family to celebrate....part of me is just homesick..I want to be with MY family who I havent seen in 2 months now and probably wont for awhile. It sucks living 7hrs away.....Oh brother sorry I am just in a crappy mood.


----------



## sweetpea4me

Hello, I'm very new here and am impressed with how supportive everyone is!! This is my 1st time TTC and I'm 32 years old and insulin-dependent, so I'm a little wary of my odds... Had a kinda weird month so far, I usually have a 31 or 32 day cycle, pretty regular. This month I got PMS symptoms two weeks before AF due (now due in 4 or 5 days) with crazy pimples, etc. Suddenly at the beginning of this week, it all went away! Today I started having very light spotting (on TP only), unusual for me to get before AF. Might be an early AF and I'm afraid to get hopeful since I want a pea so very badly. Any thoughts? (Sorry for the long post).

For everyone out there, clouds of baby dust to all!!! :flower:


----------



## sweetpea4me

Oh and happy birthday Rosebaby!!! I hope you feel better!


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies.. i think im 6 dpo.. and the only thing really i noticed is i can smell everything.. ll smells seem stronger.. :Shrug: 
i feel sick in the mornings for about 2-3 hour
and im restless at night..

im excited because this is the only cycle we have been able to bd every night since af left... also this is the first cycle since my cycles have become regular... ive not been so hopeful :D


----------



## Sanona2

Hello ladies! Im 8dpo and I did an early pregnancy test today and got a very faint positive. Im gonna test again in the morning with a cheapy and then a digi on Monday

My symptoms were/are:
-gassy 
-hot flashes 
-vivid dreams 
-had a sharp stabbing pain on left side 
-had minor fluttering, kind of like bubbles 
-very emotional/Moody 
-creamy lotion like CM that comes and goes 
-ive been sneezy 
-achey legs and butt 
-backache 
-Fatigue 
-notice that ive been having mucus build up in my throat 
-One morning I woke up with abdominal pain all the way across my stomach and lower back. 

I hope it comes back positive and darker next time! :dust: to ALL TTC!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Sanona2 said:


> Hello ladies! Im 8dpo and I did an early pregnancy test today and got a very faint positive. Im gonna test again in the morning with a cheapy and then a digi on Monday
> 
> My symptoms were/are:
> -gassy
> -hot flashes
> -vivid dreams
> -had a sharp stabbing pain on left side
> -had minor fluttering, kind of like bubbles
> -very emotional/Moody
> -creamy lotion like CM that comes and goes
> -ive been sneezy
> -achey legs and butt
> -backache
> -Fatigue
> -notice that ive been having mucus build up in my throat
> -One morning I woke up with abdominal pain all the way across my stomach and lower back.
> 
> I hope it comes back positive and darker next time! :dust: to ALL TTC!!!

i've had all those as well and i'm 8dpo. got two bfns today. gonna try again tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## Sanona2

MilosMommy7 said:


> Sanona2 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Im 8dpo and I did an early pregnancy test today and got a very faint positive. Im gonna test again in the morning with a cheapy and then a digi on Monday
> 
> My symptoms were/are:
> -gassy
> -hot flashes
> -vivid dreams
> -had a sharp stabbing pain on left side
> -had minor fluttering, kind of like bubbles
> -very emotional/Moody
> -creamy lotion like CM that comes and goes
> -ive been sneezy
> -achey legs and butt
> -backache
> -Fatigue
> -notice that ive been having mucus build up in my throat
> -One morning I woke up with abdominal pain all the way across my stomach and lower back.
> 
> I hope it comes back positive and darker next time! :dust: to ALL TTC!!!
> 
> i've had all those as well and i'm 8dpo. got two bfns today. gonna try again tomorrow and the next day.Click to expand...

Good Luck!!!! I hope we both get a :bfp:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, I'm 9dpo and got a faint positive on a 10miu, confirmed with a beta blood test at 7 HCG.
I can't really say I've experienced anything I haven't felt on non-pregnant cycles. Just a bit more cramping (like my period was about to start, but too early).
And I was a little emotional and crying about my low temps... but I'm not sure that was pregnancy-related, just TTC roller coaster related.
My boobs are hardly sore, no morning sickness... had a decreased appetite from the excitement/anxiety of finding out how this cycle worked out.
:shrug: So here's hope to those with few symptoms?


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Everyone, 

The symptoms I had before I tested were exactly the same as AF symptoms:

Swollen/sore boobs
PMS
spotting day AF due (11 dpo)

The only things that stood out as odd which made me think I had a chance was that 6-7 dpo I had really thin watery CM which trickled out when I woke up one morning. Odd!

Also when I went for my usual run my nipples were on fire! They were much more sensitive!

And finally maybe 8 dpo I had a very sharp intense pain in my uterus. Not had that before!

CXxx


----------



## Sanona2

Tested again this morning and its another faint positive, its most def not an evap line b/c it appeared within 2mins!!!!! So Happy!


----------



## Sanona2

lisaf said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 9dpo and got a faint positive on a 10miu, confirmed with a beta blood test at 7 HCG.
> I can't really say I've experienced anything I haven't felt on non-pregnant cycles. Just a bit more cramping (like my period was about to start, but too early).
> And I was a little emotional and crying about my low temps... but I'm not sure that was pregnancy-related, just TTC roller coaster related.
> My boobs are hardly sore, no morning sickness... had a decreased appetite from the excitement/anxiety of finding out how this cycle worked out.
> :shrug: So here's hope to those with few symptoms?

Congratulations!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Sonora!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats ladies on your + tests!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sanona2

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats ladies on your + tests!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks!


----------



## gills26

Big congrats to you ladies on your tests!!
Thought I'd add mine so far since this thread kept me sane for quite a while there!
I tested today at 14DPO (roughly) and had 3x :bfp: on IC's and and "pregnant" on a CB digi.
My symptoms so far are pretty lacking. I do have some but tbh they're so similar to my AF symptoms that I convinced myself I wasn't this month. Also, I was on holiday until this week, so I wasn't SS to my usual standard ;). 
I had/have very sore, almost throbbing boobs which feel a little fuller but not much bigger.
Very sensitive nips, but I usually get that after Oving, but it hasn't gone away.
Cramps which I assummed was my period coming for a few days, they're right low down. 
Increased need to wee.
That's about it really. My cm is creamy, bm normal, cp high but not very soft, no excessive moodiness (no more than usual!), no nausea.. Not very eventful, but that's cool by me!
GL to all you girls x


----------



## babyjo07

Congratulations to all of you!! I hope each of you have a safe, healthy 9 months. 


Still waiting until early Sept to go get my blood test. My blue veins are now all over my body... My fiance refers to my body as the map of North Carolina and was tracing the veins all night last night making jokes... I woke up this morning, got my shower and looked in the mirror... I now have a new line that starts right between my boobs and goes down to meet all the others... They're everywhere, my arms, my legs, my boobs, my stomach and my sides, even the ones on my feet have become much more noticable. I honestly think in about a week or 2 if they keep appearing that my entire body will be light blue. I like the color but not enough to be a blue freaking smurf... Obviously it's starting to get to me. Also me and my fiance can't stop fighting. Everything sets me off. I feel like he starts the fights but according to him it's me. And supposedly I get to the point where I'm out of control. I'm in tears right now, I can't handle anything anymore. I feel like they need to lock me up in an asylum. Also usually I get tipsy off of 2 beers, the other night after another negative home test I went out had 3 beers... felt nothing. I wasn't tipsy at all and it was the first time I drunk anything in months. Still haven't seen the :witch:, had light spotting off and on for the past couple days but nothing major... I cried today because I slammed the door. We were fighting and i opened the door to our room and the cat was there and i hit her with the door... she's ok but after that i'm worrying so much... how can I be a mom at any point if i get so worked up that i hurt a cat who i basically treat as a child anyhow, i've been crying all afternoon over the cat. I didn't know she was there and it was an accident but i feel so bad and am now doubting if i can be a good mom... what if something upsets me and i go to shut the door and my kid is there ya know... I'm not sure what is going on anymore... all the bfns and it's everything making my nerves go crazy. I feel like because I'm an emotional wreck that I'm ruining everything. My fiance and me fighting is my fault... it's gotten to the point where we scream and I walk out... hurtful things are said lately, and I'm not sure if I can do this anymore. the worst part is the fights are pointless and have no reason behind them... it starts out of nowhere and ends with me crying or to the point i just want him to get out of my face and leave me alone. Does anyone else feel this way or have so much tension with a fiance/bf/ or husband? Someone please tell me I'm not the only one going crazy. I feel so down lately, and crazy, not to mention feeling not good enough for anyone or anything... and the fiance and our fights aren't helping... today I ran outside after fighting with him and he chased after me saying I looked like hell and should go change... I was in my pjs. All my other clothes are getting tight on me. I just want things to get better... any advice would be helpful... Sorry this was long and not really even symptoms but I'm ready to break and I hate the mood swings and just venting and looking for a friend to help me get through everything. Someone please answer back asap...


----------



## lisaf

Sorry nobody responded for you yet! I wish I had answers for you about what is going on.
I had a little breakdown the other morning when I thought I had a BFN and DH had been whining about his jaw hurting and wanting to see an orthodontist... the expense of that would shut down our TTC plans, so I was bawling about not being able to do another monitored clomid round.. blah blah blah...
I can tell you if I didn't have a blood test to confirm (only faint lines on HPTs) that I'd be stressed and pretty bitchy and emotional about it all.

The stress isn't good for you though! You sound like you are wound really tight about this! :( I know I was wound super tight several months back with the TTC stress and started doing acupuncture which helped more than I can say (not sure if thats an option for you! - if it is, I really recommend it!). I consider it like therapy (cuz she lets me talk about everything I'm going through) with acupuncture and a foot rub! Bargain if you look at it that way, lol!


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies congrats to all the positive tests :D

i was just wondering if you think my symptoms sound positive or just in my head..

the past two days ive been getting like waves of sickness.. its really weird like one min im fine then i feel sick the next min..
constantly tired
sore bbs
restless at night
and also a weird pulling feeling in my tummy below my belly button.. 

and i could of sworn for the last week ive had like a pinching achy pain like af is gonna come but nothing :shrug:


----------



## babyjo07

lisaf said:


> Sorry nobody responded for you yet! I wish I had answers for you about what is going on.
> I had a little breakdown the other morning when I thought I had a BFN and DH had been whining about his jaw hurting and wanting to see an orthodontist... the expense of that would shut down our TTC plans, so I was bawling about not being able to do another monitored clomid round.. blah blah blah...
> I can tell you if I didn't have a blood test to confirm (only faint lines on HPTs) that I'd be stressed and pretty bitchy and emotional about it all.
> 
> The stress isn't good for you though! You sound like you are wound really tight about this! :( I know I was wound super tight several months back with the TTC stress and started doing acupuncture which helped more than I can say (not sure if thats an option for you! - if it is, I really recommend it!). I consider it like therapy (cuz she lets me talk about everything I'm going through) with acupuncture and a foot rub! Bargain if you look at it that way, lol!

sounds like it could help... we finally calmed down last night after I took a walk and met up with him. He's got class today and I'm going out to just see my old friends... plus I have to confront someone about something while I'm visiting people. Not much longer until I can get a blood test and figure everything out... he actually sit down with me when we got home last night and listened to music and I cried.. lately I miss my Dad and my son and it's been crazy, but honestly I didn't know that's what it was and still not sure if that's why everythings crazy...but my fiance was supportive and apologized for everything... I just don't know why it has to get to the point where we're fighting and I'm ready to go to my parents house for a few days, before he can just calm down and hug me.


----------



## rustyswife828

Has anybody heard of jaw pain being a symptom in pregnancy (1st trimester)


----------



## drksolest

So I haven't had an Af since I got off my pills and (i read sometimes u ovulate before AF after the pill) I'm not sure if I even ovulated but...

sore nipples
swollen breasts
cramping (slight)
SUPER tired
2 headaches (i never get headaches usually)

Just hoping these are possible early pregger signs. I took a test today and BFN. I'm gonna wait 2 weeks n' test again if AF doesn't come.


----------



## JJay

I've stalked this thread soooo many times in my twws and am stoked that it's my turn to list my symptoms :happydance:

Last month I seemed to have every symptom going and BFN so I tried not to read too much into anything this month, anyway...

DPO 1-2 Sore (.)(.)
DPO 3-5 Sore (.)(.) and bloated
DPO 6 Sore (.)(.) also they seem bigger. Cramps and feeling of pressure.
DPO 7 as DPO 6 but also bad gas - gross! Went on a 5 mile walk and got a really bad stitch which never happens
DPO 8 All above + woke up in the night having drooled all over the pillow - lovely! BFN
DPO 9 All of the above + horrible taste in my mouth, I seem to be producing twice as much saliva as usual and have to keep swallowing. Bad back ache in the evening. BFN 
DPO 10 Taste is worse - yuck!! BFP on FRER and digi :happydance:

J x


----------



## RedRose19

my symptoms are:
restless sleep for the past week,
always tired
dizzy when i stand up which makes me feel sicky
i always feel sick at night just before bed and in the mornings
cramps
brown and yellow cm yesterday and today (sorry tmi)
headaches and just feeling miserable.. :shrug:


----------



## babyjo07

JJay said:


> I've stalked this thread soooo many times in my twws and am stoked that it's my turn to list my symptoms :happydance:
> 
> Last month I seemed to have every symptom going and BFN so I tried not to read too much into anything this month, anyway...
> 
> DPO 1-2 Sore (.)(.)
> DPO 3-5 Sore (.)(.) and bloated
> DPO 6 Sore (.)(.) also they seem bigger. Cramps and feeling of pressure.
> DPO 7 as DPO 6 but also bad gas - gross! Went on a 5 mile walk and got a really bad stitch which never happens
> DPO 8 All above + woke up in the night having drooled all over the pillow - lovely! BFN
> DPO 9 All of the above + horrible taste in my mouth, I seem to be producing twice as much saliva as usual and have to keep swallowing. Bad back ache in the evening. BFN
> DPO 10 Taste is worse - yuck!! BFP on FRER and digi :happydance:
> 
> J x

Aw Congrats on the BFP!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## sterretjie

Sanona2 said:


> Tested again this morning and its another faint positive, its most def not an evap line b/c it appeared within 2mins!!!!! So Happy!




Congrats on the bfp Sanona2 :flower:


----------



## Chaos

With button, the ectopic and this recent BFP, I knew I was pregnant before I did the tests:

1. I just knew. I was beyond confident I was pregnant
2. My boobs didn't hurt, but I just cant stand anything touching them with out a bra on, even a nighty rubbing against them was beyond annoying
3. An appetite I just can't control (Started 2 DPO)
4. Getting worn out VERY easy
5. An insane amount of migraines the last week.


----------



## sarah54

Bump!!


----------



## babyanise

i think this thread is gr8t:thumbup:
my hoping to be symptoms are
cramp/strange pains from 1dpo.
sore bbs from 4dpo
headache from 2dpo until 5dpo
temp dip 7dpo
pink blood in with cm 8dpo
temp rise 10dpo and headache back also wet down below.
disturbed sleep and dreaming from 1dpo untill today so far.


----------



## Szaffi

This time we weren't TTC, so I wasn't monitoring myself for symptoms. I only had one cycle since giving birth, so I'm not even sure when I ovulated or when we BDed.

Anyways, 2-3 days after I was supposed to have my period, I had a dream I was pregnant. 

Afterwards I had very bed AF-like cramping, moodswings, aversion to alcohol, breathlessness.

My cue to test was going to pee every half hour. First test came back faintly positive and it got progressively darker. Still have the AF cramps.


----------



## ticktock

hi just got my bfp, and i used to always stalk this thread!

My symptoms are

feeling bit sicky
headaches
sore boobs just like af coming
sensitive nipples ouch
bit more tired 
cm didn't really change at all and still hasn't

I think cos I didn't normally get sore boobs I noticed that more but to be honest I really thought I was out! even got af type cramps the day before my bfp and put tampons in my bag lol oh yeh so af type cramps too wa another symptom, they still hanging around now


----------



## sarah54

Congratulations Tiktok!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Navy2mom

This Thread is AWESOME!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

O.O
This thread may be my new best friend.


----------



## luckyyou

i think i found my new favorite thread :haha: so im 4 dpo i think...either 4 or 5. not much up until last night other than being tired 24/7 no matter how much sleep i get, its jus a worn down feeling and having an ongoing headache. last night though laying down for bed (and this may be all in my head bc well we all know how it is) but i had a sharp pain in my lower stomach that actually made me feel sick for about a min. I was also having pain twinges in both my left and right side and in my chest (not sure if it was like chest twinges or BB twinges culda been both). Also starting around 7 last night and it seems to have gone away over night but it was like tightness/heartburn in my chest (but that could have been from how cold it was and it messing with my asthma) what do yous think?

Oh and i just noticed today when i went to change my trash the bags seem to have a weird sickly sweet smell to them (yuck) idk if that means anything either bc ive been using these bags for a while and never smelled it...


----------



## babyanise

hope your symptoms carry on for you:happydance:.im cd26 13dpo had bfn yesterday,so gonna wait it out now.


----------



## blondie449

madcatwoman said:


> ok, well here are my symptoms to add to the list.
> 
> Heavy feeling in lower tummy, sometimes worse in the afternoons, not quite a crampy feeling though.
> 
> Lots of CM, and i mean lots!, 2 days in a row i thought id wet myself lol!.
> 
> CP becoming really high, higher then when i Ov !
> 
> and my skin is really clear, i usually start to get spots esp when AF is due.

my AF is supposed to visit on sunday...usually my face breaks out the week before AF and my BB's hurt sooo bad...this month nothing! maybe baby? not getting my hopes up though...but i have heard after a hsg women have an increased chance getting preg the months following..(so the dr told me):-k


----------



## jaykay

Great thread!!

This month I've got my f'xd, as I've got a few unsual symtoms...
Basal temp seems to be quite high, and I feel like I've got a fever, boobs feel achy, mainly at night. This comes and goes, but they are definantly more sensitive, it's uncomfortable to lie on them at night and my seat belt is irritating me! I also have back ache to day, sharp pains in my lower back which seems quite random. I also had a strong positive from my opk, 8 days after I know I ov'd!!

Really hope it could be my turn this month :thumbup::hugs: x


----------



## StarlitHome

It just might be for me...

AF is due in 5 days.

-random headaches
-dizzy spells
-sore back
-trouble sleeping
-nausea in the morning and at random times throughout the day
-heartburn at bedtime
-bloating tummy 
-weird sensations in my tummy
-more, wetter CM
and this is the one I've _never_ had before:
-swollen, sensitive BBs, aerolae have darkened and nipples are bigger???!! (dH not complaining about the all-around biggerness but I'm a bit thrown...)


----------



## jobells

Hi ladies, I am 6dpo, now not sure if these symtoms are in my head but i felt really sick last night and couldnt get comfy where i just felt like i was going to puke. I still feel like it today. I have had a really bad case of diarrhoea today and just feel washed out, i could be coming down with something. I think its just too early for symtoms??


----------



## Tanya8

bump


----------



## sarah54

I got my :bfp: I few days ago and thought I would share my symptoms, especially since I was confirmed by a doctor yesterday! :cloud9:

I really had nothing! I missed my period but thats about it.

No sore boobs, no nausea, no backache....really nothing

I'm a bit more tired now and am having trouble falling and staying asleep and am very gassy but other than that nothing.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Cherrylicious

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to ask a question see if any of you could help me...i'm 12 DPO today, at around 16:45pm i went to urinate when i noticed this pinkish red discharge only visable when i wipe (Sorry if TMI!) i've also had AF-like cramps but not as i normally get them, i now went to urinate again and "bleeding" seemed to have gone, it's very very light you have to really look into it to see it, also noticed some yellowish discharge...could this be implantation bleeding? i normally get this when my period is due which is tomorrow but when i get this light "bleeding" it then leads onto a normal flow within the hour.

Thanks

:dust: to all!! :):):)

_____________________

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1282712400;8;31;14

https://lt1f.lilypie.com/ArFSp2.png

https://davf.daisypath.com/DM3Lp2.png


----------



## Navy2mom

Cherrylicious said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to ask a question see if any of you could help me...i'm 12 DPO today, at around 16:45pm i went to urinate when i noticed this pinkish red discharge only visable when i wipe (Sorry if TMI!) i've also had AF-like cramps but not as i normally get them, i now went to urinate again and "bleeding" seemed to have gone, it's very very light you have to really look into it to see it, also noticed some yellowish discharge...could this be implantation bleeding? i normally get this when my period is due which is tomorrow but when i get this light "bleeding" it then leads onto a normal flow within the hour.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :dust: to all!! :):):)

That sound like IB and the yellowish Discharge is a good sign too...Have you tested yet???.....:dust: to you 

_____________________


----------



## LGTTC1

Hi there. I just joined so I could write here. We are TTC #1. I got a faint :bfp: yesterday and then again today. So it's looking good! :dance:

My symptoms so far have been as follows:

1-2 DPO: Nothing

3 DPO: Vomited once, nausea, diarrhea, dizziness, weak, no appetite, hot at night, vivid dreams. NOTE: we were travelling the day before so we thought maybe it was food poisoning or a bug or something.

4 DPO: Diarrhea continued until about lunch time, tired, no appetite, gassy, sore gums, twinges in abdomen

5 DPO: Twinges, headache when woke up, gagging when swallowing pills, dry mouth/thirsty, lightheaded, nausea after coffee, burping, areolas seem larger and veins prominent (from this day on), wet down there (TMI)

6 DPO: Nothing noticeable, appetite back to normal

7 DPO: Restless night, wet down there (TMI), increase in appetite, sharp pain in breasts, restless legs, sore gums, twinges, belt felt too tight, :bfn: (too early lol)

8 DPO: mild cramps, increase in bowel movements, napping because so tired, tummy feels like a ball (like it's in the way when I lean forward), :bfn: 

9 DPO: cramps, gassy, twinges, dizziness, tenders breasts, vivid dreams :bfn:

10 DPO: vivid dreams, runny nose, BDing was sore? :bfn: on $ tree test, faint :bfp: on AccuClear but not familiar with this test so took FRER and got a very faint :bfp: (thought I was imagining it)

11 DPO: cramps, mild back pain, :bfn: on $ tree test, faint :bfp: on FRER (but I can see it this time), soooo excited!!! :wohoo:

Going to test again tomorrow. Want to see a CLEAR :bfp: before spreading the news! Hoping this little bean sticks!! 

Baby to you all! :dust:


----------



## Tanya8

bump


----------



## LGTTC1

Yay! I got an even darker BFP today... so I think it's official lol. Waiting for DH to come back from Germany!!!! Sooo excited!!!! 
:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Mustang_Love

LGTTC1 said:


> Yay! I got an even darker BFP today... so I think it's official lol. Waiting for DH to come back from Germany!!!! Sooo excited!!!!
> :happydance::wohoo:

Yay!!!!:happydance: Congrats!!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## ami1985

congrats, im on my tww so will keep you posted as nee point showing my chart unless its for symptoms only as i work shifts and tempting is done when i wake at whatever time


----------



## LGTTC1

Thank you so much!! :hugs: And baby dust to you all!! :dust:

:wohoo:


----------



## nicole136

main things I got were white creamy discharge, trapped wind! coldsore, sinus feeling like I was just coming down with cold but never, mood swings! the ball in the tummy feeling too! like I had a swollen insides or something! cramps, good luck!


----------



## ragdoll

I am determined to read this entire thread.

Not got a BFP but 

16 days late
Creamy CM
Very very hungry all the time.
Feeling sick a lot
Tummy feels weird
Boobs ache sometimes


I hope this leads to a BFP


----------



## inkdchick

aww ragdoll i hope it does i really do it all sounds really really good for you fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Kracker

My symptons were bleeding gums, feeling sick and stretchy type pains low down. I also had AF pains 3 days up to and then 2 days after AF was supposed to come.


----------



## LittleSpoon

I am 15 dpo. AF was due yesterday and never came. I thought I had preg symptoms(frequent urination, emotional, felt kind of like i had a cold) but they all vanished yesterday. But today I have had LOTS of CM so much I feel like I have started af, my face is very red and oily looking especially around my nose. And as soon as I got out of shower and dried my hair it looked so greasy I almost got BACK in the shower. I hope I'm not out yet, I need to test but had to work today and didn't get a chance.


----------



## MIKAoKendra

bump


----------



## StarlitHome

Well, I'm gonna poke my nose in here because I'm 3dpo, in my first official 2ww. And I'm trying not to symptom spot but honestly who are we kidding...

So far, just stretchy funny weird feelings in my lower abdomen. Doesn't feel like gas.


----------



## lynne29

Thank you to all of you wonderful ladies who have kept this thread going since it was started over 2 years ago it seems! I'm in my first official 2ww, with about a week to go before AF would be scheduled to arrive, so I've enjoyed all of your postings!


----------



## bdwell1904

.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello ladies! After over a year of stalking this thread I'm finally able to add my own symptoms! I got my BFP this morning at 11 DPO. :happydance:

CD 5-9: Took 100 mg of Clomid

CD 10, 12-14: BDed 

CD 16: Got a super dark positive OPK (sadly, DH was on a work trip from CD 15-19, but it didn't matter! :haha:). Had a definite temperature rise. 

CD 16-18: Horrible cold...I mean coughing, sore throat, and horrible congestion. It went away quite quickly though.

CD 16-24 (1-8 DPO): No major symptoms, in fact, nothing out of the ordinary whatsoever. I had a temperature decrease at 6 DPO, possible implantation dip? 

CD 24 (8 DPO): BFN on IC

CD 25 (9 DPO): BFN on IC, woke up in the middle of the night to pee and had AF type cramps

CD 26 (10 DPO): BFN on IC, woke up in the middle of the night to pee and had AF type cramps. Major temperature decrease, definitely thought I was out for the cycle. 

CD 27 (11 DPO): Got a temperature rise. Thought I could see a very, very, very faint line on the IC so decided to test with an FRER and got a BFP! The only symptoms I have now are AF type cramps and a pulled muscle feeling on the right side of my abdomen. 

So, like I said, we technically 'missed' the fertile window because DH was out of town on a work trip for it. We BDed every day for three days up to the day he left and it did the trick! 

And I know other ladies have seid this before but, I had less pregnancy symptoms this month than I did on the months that I wasn't :dohh:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Britt11

LadyofRohan said:


> Hello ladies! After over a year of stalking this thread I'm finally able to add my own symptoms! I got my BFP this morning at 11 DPO. :happydance:
> 
> CD 5-9: Took 100 mg of Clomid
> 
> CD 10, 12-14: BDed
> 
> CD 16: Got a super dark positive OPK (sadly, DH was on a work trip from CD 15-19, but it didn't matter! :haha:). Had a definite temperature rise.
> 
> CD 16-18: Horrible cold...I mean coughing, sore throat, and horrible congestion. It went away quite quickly though.
> 
> CD 16-24 (1-8 DPO): No major symptoms, in fact, nothing out of the ordinary whatsoever. I had a temperature decrease at 6 DPO, possible implantation dip?
> 
> CD 24 (8 DPO): BFN on IC
> 
> CD 25 (9 DPO): BFN on IC, woke up in the middle of the night to pee and had AF type cramps
> 
> CD 26 (10 DPO): BFN on IC, woke up in the middle of the night to pee and had AF type cramps. Major temperature decrease, definitely thought I was out for the cycle.
> 
> CD 27 (11 DPO): Got a temperature rise. Thought I could see a very, very, very faint line on the IC so decided to test with an FRER and got a BFP! The only symptoms I have now are AF type cramps and a pulled muscle feeling on the right side of my abdomen.
> 
> So, like I said, we technically 'missed' the fertile window because DH was out of town on a work trip for it. We BDed every day for three days up to the day he left and it did the trick!
> 
> And I know other ladies have seid this before but, I had less pregnancy symptoms this month than I did on the months that I wasn't :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

wow thats amazing, just shows you how long they can live there hey? :winkwink:
so happy for you and thanks for posting on this thread we needed some more updates

:hugs:


----------



## Maid Marian

Symptoms I've had so far:

- Period-like cramps
- Lots of bloating and gas/heartburn
- Dry bleeding lips
- Extreme mood-swings/grumpiness
- Huge, and very sore boobs
- Loss of appetite
- Stuffy nose/felt like a cold was coming on


----------



## Britt11

Well ladies, since I have followed this thread for so long and I finally got a bfp here were my symptoms:

In the 2ww:
had one sore (.) from 2dpo-4dpo only (yes just one)
I had no cramps and thought I was out b/c you hear so many women say they had cramps in the 2ww
had fluish symptoms at 5 and 6dpo (I honestly never get sick) was extremely tired and achy, than it went away quickly.
tiny flutter, tickle feeling at 8dpo that lasted about 10 seconds (didnt hurt, not cramps)
shooting pains in my boobs the night before bfp and morning of
literally nothing else, I did think I was out, like I have heard others say

even now, I still dont have sore (.)(.)'s or cramps or increased cm

:dust:


----------



## Lashes85

Hi Ladies :)

Im CD23 today & im at least 6DPO. First month TTC #4...
Symptoms are as follows - 
-Nausea
-Twinges
-Bad lower back ache
-Shooting pain in BBs
-Increased BMs (i can usually got 2 weeks without going)
-Headaches/Migrains (Sharp pains in my head)
-Noticeable vains all over right boobie.
-Increase in saliva
-VERY VERY MOODY/IRRATABLE.
-Crying at silly things
-Not feeling tired as such, but definitely a feeling of can't be arsed.
-Had one vivid dream
-Stuffy nose of a morning
-Heartburn (But i have a acid reflux problem, althou i've kept it under control for the last few months)
-Sensation of period due

Still have a whole 13 days before AF is due :(

Wish me luck :)


----------



## MrsMatt

Good luck Lashes85

Isn't it annoying though that ALL of the above-mentioned symptoms.... I've also had for PMT, ovulation.... ARRRRRGH!!!


----------



## Lashes85

MrsMatt said:


> Good luck Lashes85
> 
> Isn't it annoying though that ALL of the above-mentioned symptoms.... I've also had for PMT, ovulation.... ARRRRRGH!!!

Isn't it just!! Grrr
I think my mind is playing tricks with me and running away with its self. Pfft.

Im just hope there all true signs, otherwise im going to need to be sectioned LOL :haha:

Im hanging on to the fact that if these are all really signs (& not in my head) then there too late to be ovulation pains, but too soon to be AF signs. 

Fingers crossed ay :D Good luck to you too :) xx


----------



## picklepot

This thread is awesome - love it x well done girls for keeping it going.

Well, once again I'm in the 2ww. 
3dpo and feeling just a little 'icky'. Not sure if that's early pg symptom or too much choccy! Wierd though as it's kinda a sicky feeling right in the middle of my tummy -just below where the ribs meet - never had that b4.

SLightly odd feeling in my lower abdomen, like pulling almost but really faint. Not painful at all.

As for spots, wind, headaches and being tired.....that's just normal for me so can't help there I'm afraid ;)

Will see how this month goes and keep you posted if I managed to finally get my long awaited :bfp: but in the meantime...... :bfp: luck to all of you who are waiting and congrats to those of u who have finally been blessed :D

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

I think I've found the thread I been looking for!!!:happydance::wohoo: 
Congratulations to all the ladies with :bfp: and thank you for all the symptom info you've given us!! Hoping to soon join your wonderful happiness!!:thumbup::flower:

Current Symptoms:

@ 7dpo

*lower back slight pain
*(.)(.)'s hurt only on the sides and to the touch

:dust::dust::hug:


----------



## hope4bump

What a great thread! CONGRATULATIONS to all the ladies who got their BFP's... 
As I have irregular cycles I am not too hopeful, although here are my symptoms (let's hope they are for real :)

* feeling of heaviness/ bloated feeling in abdomen.
* sickly feeling THIS morning when I woke up, it didn't stay long
* severe headaches
* on and off pain in the (.)(.)'s - nothing major really

Anyways, goodluck to each and every one of you TTC xx


----------



## RedRose19

just got my bfp and my symptoms were and are sore bbs if pushed on or any pressure on them.. sicky after eating anything with dairy in it.. tired constantly.. and lots of yellowy cm.. :blush: tmi sorry


----------



## bumblebabes

hi ladies
i'm 10dpo and really hoping for my :bfp: soon

i had:sex:everyday of my fertile period , twice the day i ovulation and once the day after
i'm hoping my chances r gd :thumbup:

i,ve had alot of cm, mild cramps in lower abdomen, twingin in my boobs sumtimes and sore nipples 2 touch
but that cud just b the lovely :witch: so tryin not 2 get the hope up
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

I got my :bfp: yesterday :happydance: And wanted to share some symtoms I've had.

3-4DPO Things I noticed; lots of wind, my stomach felt super bloated!! Then it kind of went away for a few days.
Then I started having hot flashes, suddenly I noticed my self asking my husband "is it hot or is it just me?" but he would tell me " it is hot " so I would be like oh okay..... , then it's not just me.:wacko:. 

6-7DPO My lower back started hurting, also noticed my BBs hurted to the touch, and mild nausea after eating.

8-10DPO I started going to pee more frequently, BBS still hurting, nausea still there after eating, felt very tired and had mild cramping

10-12DPO extremely tired in the afternoon, my feet hurted bad, lower back ache, bloated, windy, BBs hurting and they look fuller and feel heavy, nausea after eating, mild cramping...

12DPO got my :bfp:\\:D/

(never saw the spotting from implantation n'or had extra CM)
I had just started taking my BBT on 11DPO and it was 98.1, then 12DPo it was 98.5.

I hope some of this info helps. Lots of :dust: for all you girlies.:flower:


----------



## RedRose19

bumblebabes said:


> hi ladies
> i'm 10dpo and really hoping for my :bfp: soon
> 
> i had:sex:everyday of my fertile period , twice the day i ovulation and once the day after
> i'm hoping my chances r gd :thumbup:
> 
> i,ve had alot of cm, mild cramps in lower abdomen, twingin in my boobs sumtimes and sore nipples 2 touch
> but that cud just b the lovely :witch: so tryin not 2 get the hope up
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

that sounds very good tho were my symptoms :thumbup:

and yayyy another irish lass on here :D

im from ireland too :happydance:


----------



## bumblebabes

babyhopes10 said:


> bumblebabes said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> i'm 10dpo and really hoping for my :bfp: soon
> 
> i had:sex:everyday of my fertile period , twice the day i ovulation and once the day after
> i'm hoping my chances r gd :thumbup:
> 
> i,ve had alot of cm, mild cramps in lower abdomen, twingin in my boobs sumtimes and sore nipples 2 touch
> but that cud just b the lovely :witch: so tryin not 2 get the hope up
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> that sounds very good tho were my symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> and yayyy another irish lass on here :D
> 
> im from ireland too :happydance:Click to expand...


o great were in ireland??

i woke up this mornin and went 2 the toilet when i wiped there was light brown cm but have nothin else all day
really dont no wat 2 think, period not due for another 4days
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

cork... and you :) 

i hope af stays away for you


----------



## bumblebabes

babyhopes10 said:


> cork... and you :)
> 
> i hope af stays away for you


fermamagh :thumbup::thumbup:

i really hope so 2.....when i went 2 the toilet this mornin nothin....so really dont no wat it was :shrug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilwelsh1

just thought i would tell u all things i have noticed. I was wtt until some excellent news from oh's doctor early last month. Ihave lpd and am taking the vit b complex my lp was 8 days long instead of the usual 6 towards the end of last month. I usually have 14 day cycles and im very late for my af. I had a positive opk and am 12dpo! I wasnt going to say anything to anyone but i just have this overwhelming feeling i may have caught this time. My symptoms r as follows: 1-4dpo very itchy nipples and chest
5dpo stuff nose, sneezing slight dizziness.
6dpo heart burn of doom. Loads of lotiony cm.
7dpo soo tired my body ached, sore back, period type cramps.
8dpo bitchy, tired, miserable, nervous excitment feeling. Very forgetful.
9dpo trousers feel tight from bloating, nausea, anxious feeling, noticing smells more
10dpo smells make me want to either retch or eat whatevers causing it, tired, super 
evil bitchness, wanting to eat but not fancying anything. Food leaves foul taste in 
mouth.
11dpo tired, over sensitive, felt like af was on her way, really tight feeling in uterus area,
very itchy belly and bbs, spotty nipples, big veins on side of bbs. So much cm
thought af had arrived.
 12dpo couldnt sleep, feel hot all night, feet feel like they r on fire, school run is wearing 
me out, cant catch my breath, more heartburn, tired, bitchy less pain in back n 
pelvis. Cant concentrate. Aurora type flashing in field of vision, had this on my
son too.

As my cycles r so shot i have missed a period already! Im about a week or so late. Im not sat by my calendar so am a little sketchy lol. Im waiting for the postie to deliver the hpt's i ordered. Seeing the amount of bfp's that have been announced lately i am so hopeful, terrified because i m/c in august, hoping the b complex has helped with the natural production of progesterone. Im worried its not enough on its own eeeek. Crossing my legs n fingers til postie arrives. Hope these symptoms sound promising and the help.


----------



## RedRose19

lilwelsh sorry but is the avatar your dog lol its soooo cute,

sending you all ladies lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jooz78

Hi All!
Like most new posters i've been mooching around this site for weeks and can finally post something positive to help all those TCC who are probably going through hell trying to work out early symptoms and whether there's any hope with the faint lines and all the other cr*p that goes with this mini-adventure!

I got what i call my 'definite' :bfp: with CB on Wed, after 2 previous faint BFPs on FR. My AF is due today so i am only tentatively announcing but am feeling good and positive! Been trying for 2 months so this last cycle i was only really just getting to grips with spotting CM etc..
Here were my symptoms:
- Ovulated really early, Day 11, with EWCM but :sex: throughout cycle every day! EWCM only lasted 2 days. 
- No symptoms until 9 DPO, had mild cramps for 10 mins
- 10 DPO, mild cramping 10 mins
- 11 DPO did FR test with mid day urine, V V V faint line, appeared after 10 mins, not 3. 
- 12 DPO vague cramping again, slight stitch like you get when running!
- 13 DPO did FR test with FMU, again v faint line but slightly darker, still so faint though! Checked with partner he saw it but wasn;t enough for me to get excited didn't want to get hopes up!
- 14 DPO nothing of note
- 15 DPO metallic taste lasted 5 mins, nothing since. mild cramping again for 20 mins or so
- 16 DPO :bfp: !! with CB digital and FMU. Moderate cramps in afternoon for 20 mins like AF was coming then they went. 

So that's me! I'm 4 weeks pregnant today if i count from first day of last period which you're meant to i think. No more cramps so far today but am not too worried as long as they go away. Usually with my AF they stay for hours until AF comes. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!

Best of luck to you all whether you are TTC for PG!!

xxxxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## lilwelsh1

babyhopes10 said:


> lilwelsh sorry but is the avatar your dog lol its soooo cute,
> 
> sending you all ladies lots of :dust: :dust:

no its not my dog, me n my oh r huge husky fans lol we have a collie and a jack russell instead hehehe. This is a pic i had emailed to me along with an ad from a breeder. It is such a cuuute puppy tho 

oh my god while typing this post my hpt's arrivied!! Eeeek to pee or not to pee? Lmao! Is 12dpo too soon? Silly i know. Good luck and baby dust to all. Will update later. Finers x'ed. Xxx


----------



## RedRose19

sending you some :dust: its not too early just remember if it was bfn that some ppl done get bfp till 14 dpo or more


----------



## lilwelsh1

babyhopes10 said:


> sending you some :dust: its not too early just remember if it was bfn that some ppl done get bfp till 14 dpo or more

awww thanks babyhopes. I got 2 lines!! Very very faint though. Looks like an evap line but a little tiny bit more obvious. I tried to take a picture but my camera is so rubbish the control line barely showed up in the photo lol. I tried asking hubby to look but he did a 12hour shift last night n couldnt open his eyes. Poor love probably wondered what i was stammering lol. 

The tests r 25ml/iu so i will try again in a few days see if the result becomes more obvious. :happydance: i dont know what to think now lol.


----------



## RachEpooh

the first symptom i noticed was smell, i didnt even think i was preg. i took one test and the line was very light, then waited two days got another test and it was positive right away. i never thought i would see that!!! good luck to everyone!


----------



## DuckieMummy

hey ladies did any of you that had a pregnancy test that took like 5/10 mins to show positive


----------



## ebony2010

Firstly good luck to all the ladies wating to test. My AF is due in 7 days and so far my symptoms are:

sore nipples
runs (euughh!)
feeling hotter than normal
dull headaches
feeling spaced out (??? not sure if this counts???)
lower tummy cramps
had slight spotting
feeling run down like I'm coming down with something...

Fingers crossed!!!! xxx


----------



## PugMama22

Is laziness a symptom because I can't seem to get myself motivated today!!


----------



## redpaperheart

im only 2-3 DPO and noticed the following:

right away - veiny breasts (my husband noticed right away)
darkening slightly around my nipples. (again hubby notice right away lol)
peeing alot (also -tmi- have the runs )
acne
and notice some slight twinges here and there


don't know if im just reading into things because i want my :bfp: I know its still early yet:blush: waiting is the pits!:growlmad:


----------



## IMPPEARL

Thought I lost my 1st before I knew I was pregnant my Hair totally changed, it was so greasy, and it didn't mater what I did I couldn't fix it. Don't know if this is a normal symptom or not but I think it was one for me... then for some reason i took a test the day I expected my af. I'd never done this before... 

Fingers crossed I get my BFP again soon!!


----------



## baby1moretime

Hi ladies i got my suprise BFP yesterday...wasnt ttc wanted to wait till next yr after married, nature had different idea's not that we are complaining of course!
Symptoms were/are
Going to the toilet for poo every day, im never that regular!!
Slightly sore boobs
Twinges down below and ovary area
I stretched last week and pulled something that hurt a little and it was kind of the ovary area.thats what got the cogs ticking cos the only other time thats happened is when i have been pregnant
No cravings no stong sence of smell this time or sicmkness..yet! =0
Headaches on and off not often but i never get them...so deffo different for me
No cm discharge whatsoever hardly which again is different for me 
Will add more as i think of them but i am very early stages yet only found out yesterday
oxoxox


----------



## bumblebabes

got my :bfp:
this morning still cant believe it
at 12dpo

i'm so happy:happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maid Marian

bumblebabes said:


> got my :bfp:
> this morning still cant believe it
> at 12dpo
> 
> i'm so happy:happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Congrats!


----------



## Tanya8

bump


----------



## TiffanyC

Hi everyone! i've been lurking for a few months. But i finally have things to post!

7dpo breasts felt full and sore to the touch, near armpits.
8dpo vivid dreams, THIRSTY during the night... Having dreams about drinking water!
9dpo sore breasts, nipples burned/hurt when touched, THIRSTY, a little nauseous but no vomit.
10dpo pinching feelings on lower right side, and lower pelvic area, pulling sensation over uterus area, sore breasts, thirst, more vivid dreams
11dpo all of the same plus tired very early
12dpo more pains in vagina, uterus area (mild), sore breats, thirsty, irritable...veins on chest, darkening areola around right nipple, vein going through right nipple

13dpo testing BFP with clear blue easy!!!!! 

Hope this helps everyone :)


----------



## TiffanyC

I forgot to add, a lot of milky white CM and high CP since 2dpo.

And the only thing i want to eat is SPICY FOODS and drink tons of WATER!


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks Tiffany for posting:flower:
I was looking for someone that had a pinching feeling not like a cramp - because I woke up last night to what felt like pinches on my lower left side.
Hoping it was implantation!:)


----------



## TiffanyC

CedarWood said:


> Thanks Tiffany for posting:flower:
> I was looking for someone that had a pinching feeling not like a cramp - because I woke up last night to what felt like pinches on my lower left side.
> Hoping it was implantation!:)


I hope you're right! :) i'll be wishing baby dust to you!

the best way for me to describe it is... it feels a little bit like a tiiiiny fish hook tugging/pinching in my lower pelvis/uterus area :thumbup:

If anyone wants any other details of early signs, just let me know! i'm keeping a full journal.

Good luck to everyone!!! :happydance:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

hmm well i'm trying NOT to symptom spot because usually its just in my head, but this cycle I have noticed a few things out of the ordinary, which could be nothing..

7dpo: really gassy and cold!
8po: feeling like i'm getting a cold/flu, gassy, really thirsty, headaches
9dpo: creamy CM, still having cold/flu symptoms but not progressing, still very thirsty, exhausted and in bed by 9
10-11 DPO: same as 9dpo and headaches, exhausted and in bed really early, plus having to lay down in the middle of the day

and that is where i am at now.. so we will see


----------



## Trying4Angel1

ebony2010 said:


> Firstly good luck to all the ladies wating to test. My AF is due in 7 days and so far my symptoms are:
> 
> sore nipples
> runs (euughh!)
> feeling hotter than normal
> dull headaches
> feeling spaced out (??? not sure if this counts???)
> lower tummy cramps
> had slight spotting
> feeling run down like I'm coming down with something...
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!! xxx

How did this turn out??? sounds a lot like me right now!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Bump


----------



## happymuffin

Finally I hv covered all the pages while in my current 2ww. Af due tmlo.. I won't be testing.. Guess can't bear to see anther bfn. This is my 9th cycle. So far the symtons I hv these few days are
- my left boob is aching, left arm is aching
- aching calf
- backaches
- af like cramps

Im praying it will be this for me n the rest who are so yearning for theirs :) 
-


----------



## HockeyMom

I have finally made it through all of these pages! What a thread! I think this is so great that everyone gets to compare and see where they stand. I am TTC #2 but 1st w/ DH! :wedding:

I truly enjoyed reading and wish everyone lots of luck & baby dust onto all!!!!:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## happymuffin

happymuffin said:


> Finally I hv covered all the pages while in my current 2ww. Af due tmlo.. I won't be testing.. Guess can't bear to see anther bfn. This is my 9th cycle. So far the symtons I hv these few days are
> - my left boob is aching, left arm is aching
> - aching calf
> - backaches
> - af like cramps
> 
> Im praying it will be this for me n the rest who are so yearning for theirs :)
> -

Im out ... was hopeful was this mth with all the symt i hve nv had b4 but hopes was dashed when the witch decide to visit.

We are ttc with morophology concern. 
Will continue to pray and try .. 
Guess only the ladies who are ttc for mths (10cycles) can identified the feelings .. I m so gg to cry


----------



## wifey26

Hi Ladies!!

Havent posted for a while because i had come to terms with the fact that it was never going to happen for us! After only having 6 Af's in 12 months!! I was refered to specialist and they told me they wanted to take some more bloods and would see me again in Feb 11 to maybe look into having a Lap & Dye! So we gave up trying i was convinced it wouldn't happen and thought myself lucky to have a 3yr old boy and got on with it! Imagine my shock when i took a test (well several) yesterday and got a :bfp: after 14 months of trying! Its still only early so i'm very nervous and dont want to get my hopes up!
I'm worried because in my first pregnancy my bbs were sooooo sore but this time are not! I mean they are tender but not like last time! Has anyone else had not very sore bbs 2nd time around?
I guess my only symptom is tiredness!! Really Tired!!! Going to bed earlier every night!!
So I'm excited but nervous!
Baby dust to all
xxxxxx


----------



## .Sparkle.

Congrats wifey happens wen u least expect.
So here's me got a beautiful son and hoping to concieve number 2 I'm currently in tww of cycle 2 nothing unusual to report so far don't think it's my month yet. Good look and lots of baby dust :kiss:


----------



## happymuffin

Congrats Wifey! Happy healthy 9 mths!


----------



## sequeena

Sorry I can't help more... I have not been trying this month....

- pointy boobs
- sore belly on and off (no specific cramping)
- runs like you wouldn't believe
- slight back pain/nausea


----------



## Blusatin

**** bumpidy bump *****


----------



## wifey26

sequeena said:


> Sorry I can't help more... I have not been trying this month....
> 
> - pointy boobs
> - sore belly on and off (no specific cramping)
> - runs like you wouldn't believe
> - slight back pain/nausea

Hi!! I got my :bfp: on the 2nd! How are you feeling? Im really tired! Sore bbs!!
:cloud9:


----------



## sequeena

wifey26 said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't help more... I have not been trying this month....
> 
> - pointy boobs
> - sore belly on and off (no specific cramping)
> - runs like you wouldn't believe
> - slight back pain/nausea
> 
> Hi!! I got my :bfp: on the 2nd! How are you feeling? Im really tired! Sore bbs!!
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats!

I'm really tired too, also have sore boobs but so far am feeling ok today! :D


----------



## pollywolly123

Hi ladies
I'm new here and just wanted to say what a great thread!
I'm in my 1st month TTC and I feel like im obsessing over every little ache, pain and feeling!
Hope some of them are good signs!
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Twilighter<3

I was soooooooo thirsty!! xx


----------



## sequeena

I'm also really thirsty, only water will do me, pop just makes me more thirsty!


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Okay i am 8DPO and crossing my fingers this is it! i have the following things and wonder if anyone can relate to these that have been there and got a BFP at the end of it.

really dry sore lips 
back ache
lower cramps but to the right 
feel different cant put my finger on why but just do
woke up this morning with a bad head (i never have headaches)
and sore nipples 

xx


----------



## Charisse28

This thread is AWESOME! I can't wait until I have symptoms to post. It seems that the majority experience Creamy CM......hmmmm


----------



## sequeena

britt24 said:


> Hi
> Okay i am 8DPO and crossing my fingers this is it! i have the following things and wonder if anyone can relate to these that have been there and got a BFP at the end of it.
> 
> *really dry sore lips *
> *back ache*
> *lower cramps but to the right *
> feel different cant put my finger on why but just do
> *woke up this morning with a bad head (i never have headaches)
> and sore nipples *
> 
> xx

Got all those.


----------



## Braven05

Thought I'd add mine *just in case* I see a BFP this month. AF is due today and there is no sign of her yet...and my BBT looked hopeful.

Cramping that feels different - off to one side, kind of a mixture between AF cramps and ov pains
Sore/Sensitive BBS - nipples verrrrrrry sensitive...occasional stabbing pains and tenderness on the sides...but mostly nipples. I get sore BBS after O but its usually never in the nipples completely
Frequent trips to the potty - Just abotu every 20 mins I have the urge to go
Headache - dull and constant...occasionally its gotten intense, but I'm prone to headaches anyways and have been sick for a week
Cramping turned closer to AF type cramping but still towards one side instead of the middle
Very tired - past two days I've taken a 3 hour nap midday (also sick)

I think those are the big ones. Hoping this is my BFP.


----------



## croydongirl

What a fun thread.
I am 10 dpo today. AF due Sunday or Monday.

I am using progesterone suppositories so it is hard to distinguish the side effects from possible pregnancy symptoms. I have had 3 early losses this year, and so our fertility doc hopes the Progesterone will help. 

The last 3 times I have felt pretty sure I was pregnant before i got my bfp's. This month has felt very similar, but I don't want to get my hopes up. 

I have slightly sensitive boobs but that migth just be from all the prodding I am doing to check if they are sensitive, ha ha.

The past few days I have been really thirsty, and have been drinking gallons of apple juice because it hits the spot. I have also noticed that when I get hungry I get REALLY hungry and have a growling belly. Last night I woke up starving and with my tummy making the loudest weirdest gurgles!

I have also been getting tired in the mid afternoon no naps so far but def. yawning and heavy feeling all over my body.

Been cramping and feeling some pressure which would be early for AF but could be her just being annoying.

Today I have this cold sensation int he back of my mouth and throat, I have never had heartburn but when I described what was happening to a fried who gets it a lot she said that it sounded like how she feels, so I guess heartburn is a symptom too.

Who knows. My bbt;'s are not rising though which feels like a bad sign. Hoping not though and that we get our Christmas miracle!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## britt24

sequeena said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> Okay i am 8DPO and crossing my fingers this is it! i have the following things and wonder if anyone can relate to these that have been there and got a BFP at the end of it.
> 
> *really dry sore lips *
> *back ache*
> *lower cramps but to the right *
> feel different cant put my finger on why but just do
> *woke up this morning with a bad head (i never have headaches)
> and sore nipples *
> 
> xx
> 
> Got all those.Click to expand...

thanks for replying, i am now 10dpo and still no AF i hope cos you can relate to these that it is good news. xx


----------



## amoreamy

Braven05, Just wanted to say your chart looks fantastic! Have you tested yet?!! :flower:


----------



## Braven05

amoreamy said:


> Braven05, Just wanted to say your chart looks fantastic! Have you tested yet?!! :flower:

Confirm all of the above symptoms as pregnancy symtoms! Wow I feel like a freak compared to all those women out there who get none!


----------



## britt24

i am now 11dpo and still BFN!!! :cry:

still got all symptoms though will be testing again tomorrow xx


----------



## Gemmamumof2

im not pregnant YET but i have all these (i wasnt symptom spotting but its hard)
can anyone help if positive thoughts on way :0

exhaution - not just tired i feel like i could fall asleep standing up get match sticks out!!
i've had mild tummy ache since 2dpo esp on left side! but tummy aches right at bottom
lots of cm (sorry tmi) usually after ovulation around 2-3dpo i go dry/watery but at moment its reallly thick snot looking type of thickness! a tinge of yellow
sore area around nipples


----------



## Babywisher19

I got my BFP friday, and i just wanted to add my noticable 'symptoms' So you can all keep an eye on your own.

extra creamy cm on panties! loads of it compared to usual, then it stopped 3 days before BFP 
Cramps still, just like period..
Headaches
wasnt getting to sleep as easy as i usual did
and a little feeling in the pit of my stomach, just blah. everytime i ate, and even when i didnt.. for about 2.5 weeks, so poss from day of OV. 
Lower back pain 
dihhorea for 2 days before BFP.. 

Good luck to all you other ladies.
I genuinly believe i got lucky so quick because i was so positive the majority of the time. I would have days were doubt hit me like a tonne of bricks, but at 3 dpo, i told my mum.. i know we'v done it. I just know it, i feel different. 

And its true, not just symptoms.. not at all. I just knew. I felt like a different person. I felt warm and fuzzy!


----------



## _simo_

Hi ladies, I'm new here and a bit baffled... I have had two previous miscarriages( a few years ago) - I got pregnant while actually on the pill, one at 8 weeks and one at 6 weeks. I have been on Yasmin for two years and we have decided to come off it and try :) I took my last pill on the 11th Nov, but was on antibiotics for the next five days. I had a small amount of breakthrough bleeding on the 12th and 13th Nov and then NOTHING. Well, I say nothing...I have been nauseous, sore boobs, cracked nipples with much bigger white bumps (i forget their name), sore back, funny taste in my mouth, tea and milk makes me boke, cramping (which felt the same as when I was pregnant before), constipation and for the last two days a sharp shooting pain lower abdo area. The thing is, assuming that bleed was a 'real' bleed, which I KNOW it wasn't, that would mean I was about 2 weeks po. Wouldn't it??? But I did 4 tests last week and another today and all BFN :( Is my body just tricking me? Anyone else had trouble since coming off yasmin? I have a doctor appointment on Wed to get my bloods done... x


----------



## _simo_

I THINK i ovulated end of Nov as I had EWCM, and since I have had super creamy CM for the last two weeks... Sob, what is going on?


----------



## Gemmamumof2

Babywisher19 said:


> I got my BFP friday, and i just wanted to add my noticable 'symptoms' So you can all keep an eye on your own.
> 
> extra creamy cm on panties! loads of it compared to usual, then it stopped 3 days before BFP
> Cramps still, just like period..
> Headaches
> wasnt getting to sleep as easy as i usual did
> and a little feeling in the pit of my stomach, just blah. everytime i ate, and even when i didnt.. for about 2.5 weeks, so poss from day of OV.
> Lower back pain
> dihhorea for 2 days before BFP..
> 
> Good luck to all you other ladies.
> I genuinly believe i got lucky so quick because i was so positive the majority of the time. I would have days were doubt hit me like a tonne of bricks, but at 3 dpo, i told my mum.. i know we'v done it. I just know it, i feel different.
> 
> And its true, not just symptoms.. not at all. I just knew. I felt like a different person. I felt warm and fuzzy!

i feel different!
i have a ache in tummy all time but nothing major...
i keep getting hunger feeling in tummy aswell even though not hungry... sooo strange


----------



## Babywisher19

keeping my fingers crossed for you. As soon as i got my bfp i phoned my mum and said.. i told you! she picked me up from a first aid course the day i got back from my hols and the day after i Ov'd and i said.. i just know it! and she said i was over thinking it and it wasnt possible! 

I showed her! LOL but i have tricked myself before! so its hard to say. . but i did. I just knew.. then the massive doubt would hit me and id feel so sad. Id really told myself it would be a BFN when i tested. Nearly fell off the flipping loo!


----------



## Gemmamumof2

lmao...
hoping its not my mind.. but i think ive felt like this b4 i was quite far along in my pregnancies before as was never 'trying' ... but this time i cant explain i jus feel different


----------



## savage1

Hi i am new here and ashamed to say very ignorant when it comes to this.
We have been trying to conceive for 6 months now, trying not to get obsessed but stuggling wiith that also. I have very irregular cycles and the ovulating sticks dont seem to work for me? If this month is a 28 cycle who knows?) then i am 13 days past ovulation with period due tomorrow but with irregular cycles who knows? I have been very bloated recently, swollen and tender lower tummy, soreish boobs ( but i have been prodding alot) twingy light pains in the lower tummy right side, a home test said negative today but i;m telling myself its too early. Can anyone tell me if i'm going mad or if this sounds hopeful?


----------



## mardy

Hi Ladies,

I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 13 DPO and this thread has been brilliant for me to stalk. I kept a list of my symptoms, so I'm posting them here - hope it helps.

:dust: to all of you.

*1 DPO:* Dry CM, mild ache in legs (I get this with AF pains), twitches (like butterflies) in abdomen. Sharp pain in addomen and pains in BBs.

*2 - 3 DPO:* Dry CM, sore hips (like AF pains)

*4 DPO* - Same butterfly-type twitching in abdomen, bloody taste in mouth on and off

*5 DPO* - As above - pee smells different?

*6 DPO* - Headache - like a tension headache. I never normally get that.

*7 DPO* - Hips and back ache like AF is arriving early. Brown/pink stained CM, lots of spots on face. I think this was the day the egg implanted.

*8 DPO* - I had really bad AF cramps on this day. Exactly the same as period pain. I was sure we were out this month. Sore nipples started on this day - can't bear them to be touched and they are still like that now. I also had really bad cramp in my thumb (don't know if this is related, but it kept me awake!)

*9 DPO* - Runny/stuffy nose on and off, achy legs, sore nips. :bfn: with cheap brand test from £1 shop (2 in the pack). Read the leaflet and it says "For best results use 1 week after missed period" :growlmad:

*10 - 11 DPO* - Runny/stuffy nose, headache, sore nips, tired, dry CM. I also think that my veins are up on my BBs but DH is not so sure, same with my montogomery's tubercles - I was certain they were protruding more than usual. Used the other test from the pound shop pack, purely because it was Christmas Day! :bfn:

*12 DPO* - Tired - but also having trouble sleeping at night. That is not usual for me, I normally sleep like a log. TMI - I had a massive glob of thick snotty-like CM on this day. Weird. Nips still sore, feel niggles and pulls in abdomen.

*13 DPO* - All as above. Tested in the afternoon. Went to cheap shop B&M, and got a pack of 25miu tests - 3 for 99p bargain! I literally thought that AF would be there as I sat on the loo. I just felt out and exactly like my period was coming - really I was only testing because I am a POAS addict! As I walked upstairs to the loo I was thinking, "Oooh 99p for 3 from B&M, I'll have to stock up on these..."

:bfp: came up within 1 minute. Couldn't believe it. So I waited half an hour, and did the other two with fresh pee - positive again, both of them!
*
Today - 14 DPO* - Pregnancy begins! I have hardly slept a wink all night, niggling, pulling sensations in abdomen, still some hip ache but no AF cramps. My boobs are still sore and I have felt sick all night. I just got up at 6.15am to eat left over beef fried rice and a glass of milk!! I am off work as well, so I know that this is where our pregnancy journey begins!


I hope this has been helpful, ladies. I stalked this page for days leading up to my positives, and my husband even said I shouldn't because I would be putting symptoms into my head!

The main clues for me this month were the spots, sleeplessness, headache, implantation bleeding and heavy AF cramps at 8 DPO. Other than that, I usually have backache, tiredness and bloody taste in mouth during the 2WW. I guess you have to read what is normal for you.

Good luck ladies, and I hope that I have been of some help!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs_A

mardy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 13 DPO and this thread has been brilliant for me to stalk. I kept a list of my symptoms, so I'm posting them here - hope it helps.
> 
> :dust: to all of you.
> 
> *1 DPO:* Dry CM, mild ache in legs (I get this with AF pains), twitches (like butterflies) in abdomen. Sharp pain in addomen and pains in BBs.
> 
> *2 - 3 DPO:* Dry CM, sore hips (like AF pains)
> 
> *4 DPO* - Same butterfly-type twitching in abdomen, bloody taste in mouth on and off
> 
> *5 DPO* - As above - pee smells different?
> 
> *6 DPO* - Headache - like a tension headache. I never normally get that.
> 
> *7 DPO* - Hips and back ache like AF is arriving early. Brown/pink stained CM, lots of spots on face. I think this was the day the egg implanted.
> 
> *8 DPO* - I had really bad AF cramps on this day. Exactly the same as period pain. I was sure we were out this month. Sore nipples started on this day - can't bear them to be touched and they are still like that now. I also had really bad cramp in my thumb (don't know if this is related, but it kept me awake!)
> 
> *9 DPO* - Runny/stuffy nose on and off, achy legs, sore nips. :bfn: with cheap brand test from £1 shop (2 in the pack). Read the leaflet and it says "For best results use 1 week after missed period" :growlmad:
> 
> *10 - 11 DPO* - Runny/stuffy nose, headache, sore nips, tired, dry CM. I also think that my veins are up on my BBs but DH is not so sure, same with my montogomery's tubercles - I was certain they were protruding more than usual. Used the other test from the pound shop pack, purely because it was Christmas Day! :bfn:
> 
> *12 DPO* - Tired - but also having trouble sleeping at night. That is not usual for me, I normally sleep like a log. TMI - I had a massive glob of thick snotty-like CM on this day. Weird. Nips still sore, feel niggles and pulls in abdomen.
> 
> *13 DPO* - All as above. Tested in the afternoon. Went to cheap shop B&M, and got a pack of 25miu tests - 3 for 99p bargain! I literally thought that AF would be there as I sat on the loo. I just felt out and exactly like my period was coming - really I was only testing because I am a POAS addict! As I walked upstairs to the loo I was thinking, "Oooh 99p for 3 from B&M, I'll have to stock up on these..."
> 
> :bfp: came up within 1 minute. Couldn't believe it. So I waited half an hour, and did the other two with fresh pee - positive again, both of them!
> *
> Today - 14 DPO* - Pregnancy begins! I have hardly slept a wink all night, niggling, pulling sensations in abdomen, still some hip ache but no AF cramps. My boobs are still sore and I have felt sick all night. I just got up at 6.15am to eat left over beef fried rice and a glass of milk!! I am off work as well, so I know that this is where our pregnancy journey begins!
> 
> 
> I hope this has been helpful, ladies. I stalked this page for days leading up to my positives, and my husband even said I shouldn't because I would be putting symptoms into my head!
> 
> The main clues for me this month were the spots, sleeplessness, headache, implantation bleeding and heavy AF cramps at 8 DPO. Other than that, I usually have backache, tiredness and bloody taste in mouth during the 2WW. I guess you have to read what is normal for you.
> 
> Good luck ladies, and I hope that I have been of some help!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Firstly - Congratulations on the BFP!!! Mardy, thank you so much for listing your symptoms, i am currently 8dpo and one of the main symptoms i have had today was the bad AF cramp feelings (which is far too early for me as i am as regular as clockwork usually), so i have been sat here feeling a little sorry for myself but your post has just made my mood change back to feeling positive that this may be the month for me. 

I am experiencing ALOT of your symptoms too, especially the stuffy nose, spots, sleeplessness and strong cramps - thank you again Mardy x


----------



## mardy

Good luck Mrs A - I hope that this is your month!!!


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mandyloo

I love this thread! just getting it back to the top!


----------



## lintu

Hi ladies, I thought I would share mine with you. 

I had nothing until 9 DPO and then all I had was exhaustion and I mean I could have fallen asleep at the sink washing up Xmas day.

That was the main one, but then everyday after that I'd randomly get room spin, you know the one when you've had a skin full and get into bed and it feels like your on the big dipper, that feeling would just wash over me and stop me in my track.

The one that made me test at 12DPO was my dog, he normally snuggles on my knee at night but at 12DPO wouldnt come up he wanted too, did once or twice but jumped right back down and went to DH, never does that!

That's when I tested and got a :bfp: 

Don't worry about lack of symptoms, I had less this mth than the last 12. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi all!

Just wanted to share my symptoms leading to our BFP new years eve, I loved looking at these in my 2ww (I would go as far to say I was obsessed :haha:) so I hope these help someone...

They are very detailed but I slacked a bit around Christmas with all the stuff going on!

2 DPO:
CP med/med
Creamy CM (quite a lot)
Mild cramps (gas??)
Lower back pain (could be after effects of snowball fight at weekend!!)
Sore (.)(.) (nips only - normal for me after Ov)


3 DPO:
Woke up this morning feeling really hot and was actually able to get dressed without dithering which is unusual for me!
Weird vivid dream before waking
Felt very hot this morning
Nausea after eating (not totally abnormal for me though)
Gassy
Mild cramping (gas?)
Ov type pains on and off
Creamy CM
CP low/med
Backache
Tired
Sore (.)(.) (nips only - normal for me after Ov)

4DPO:
Weird dream before waking again
Mild cramping (gas?)
Sharp pain in left Ov area on and off
Creamy CM
CP med/med
Mild backache
Tired
Sore (.)(.) (nips and sides a bit when poked!!!)
At night drooled on pillow (ugh!)
Irritable

5DPO:
Weird dreams again
Mild cramping
Short burst of pain in right Ov area
Creamy CM
CP rock hard and closed tight went from high to med
Mild backache
Tired
Sore (.)(.) (nips and sides a bit when poked!!!)

6DPO:
Weird dreams again
Bleeding gums when brushing
Mild cramping on and off
Creamy CM (big blob sorry TMI)
CP rock hard high/med
Tired, took a nap in the afternoon
Sore (.)(.) (nips and sides when poked, getting quite sore now!!!)
Very nauseous after pub lunch, gagged when eating tea, couldn't finish
Headache
Feeling rubbish today overall

7DPO:
(.)(.) were still sore and woke up thinking I had a cold which disappeared thankfully.

8DPO:
I noticed less cramping but still gassy and sore (.)(.)
Nausea (vomited in the evening but put it down to eating too much!!)

9DPO:
Had a big temp rise this am, highest ever! AF due in 2/3 days so not too long to wait now!
Pretty much the same stuff really, also had sharp lower abdomen pains but pretty sure this was gas from festive overindulgence. CP changed to high and med/soft

10DPO:
Woke this morning, with sore throat and runny nose (start of a cold again?), temp dropped very slightly and cereal tasted like hairspray, yuk, can't eat it, weird!!!
Cold/flu continues through day
Quite bad nausea
Hot flushes when shopping, had to leave a couple of shops as felt faint (and also I could smell a strong whiff of cabbage outside and DH swears he could not???)
Gas
Very sore (.)(.) today all over
On and off mild cramping
Very tired
Irritable (3 tiffs today - very unusual!)

11 DPO
Still feeling mild cramps today (more in ovary areas and also higher up) and bbs still sore (not nips any more, just all over) and still feeling fluey and nauseous
Took an IC and had a v. faint line, evap??

12DPO
Same as above (including test)

13 DPO
:bfp: on FRER!!!!!
Sore BBs continue
Nausea
Cramps and pains in abdomen (not like anything I've felt before, hard to explain, kind of like heartburn mixed with AF cramps and some sharp pain in lower abdomen and higher up)
Flu syptoms on the way out

:dust: to all!


----------



## Inoue

^^

Thankyou so much for taking the time to write all this up for us. REALLY appeciated! :flower:

Im 10DPO (i think - dont actually _know_ when i ov'd) and 1 day late compared to my last cycle of 23 days (only have 10 days LP or so i thought) but i got BFN on IC :cry:. Had a glob of watery&snot like clear/milky CM this morn but still got cramps, booo.


----------



## Missy.

Well ladies I got my BFP on the 26th of Dec so thought I would share with you my symptoms:

*1 DPO* - Slightly crampy in the AM with creamy CM.
*2 DPO* - Nothing & no CM.
*3 DPO* - Hot flushes & strange rash on my chest, no CM.
*4 DPO* - *8 DPO* - Nothing & No CM.
*9 DPO* - Cold like symptoms & headache & no CM.
*10 DPO* - Felt really ill like I was coming down with a cold. It was christmas eve so I had a small glass of wine and I felt REALLY drunk :wacko: No CM (Tested Negative)
*11 DPO* - Sat down to christmas breakfast and felt really sick, hot flushes and felt really moody. Couldn't eat my christmas dinner due to feeling sick. Couldn't drink alcohol as felt sick at the thought. Thick gloopy CM. 
*12 DPO* - Felt REALLY tired, had more hot flushes & felt really crampy as though AF was coming. Thick gloopy CM again. (Tested positive :bfp:!!)

Hope this helps ladies! x


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Inoue said:


> ^^
> 
> Thankyou so much for taking the time to write all this up for us. REALLY appeciated! :flower:
> 
> Im 10DPO (i think - dont actually _know_ when i ov'd) and 1 day late compared to my last cycle of 23 days (only have 10 days LP or so i thought) but i got BFN on IC :cry:. Had a glob of watery&snot like clear/milky CM this morn but still got cramps, booo.

My IC's on 11/12DPO were sooo faint so on 10DPO it would prob have been BFN, don't give up yet!!


----------



## Inoue

^^^

Nope ~ not giving up yet! PMA PMA PMA :brat:

Every time i go to the loo its like dooms day when i wipe :rofl: _what will it be... nothing/cm or blood... lol _

Ive included my link from todays IC. The top IC was y'day and the 2nd one is today. v faint shadow can be seen on occasions (on the bottom one). Is this what yours looked like to begin with?? :shrug:


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/497561-bfn-believe-but-would-like-some-new-eyes.html


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Yes keep that PMA and everything crossed for you :thumbup:

My first 2 ICs were so light they could have been an evap and not sure whether they would have showed on pics. When they dried they did go very slightly darker and I'm sure there was a hint of pink (but I know you aren't meant to read after 10 mins so I couldn't take owt from this). And remember mine were 11 an 12 DPO so keep us posted on what the next couple look like!!

13DPO on the FRER was a good unmistakable line and I dipped an IC in as well just to 'check'(!) and it was a much better line this day (although still not nearly as dark as the FRER).


----------



## Inoue

pinkpolkadot said:


> Yes keep that PMA and everything crossed for you :thumbup:
> 
> My first 2 ICs were so light they could have been an evap and not sure whether they would have showed on pics. When they dried they did go very slightly darker and I'm sure there was a hint of pink (but I know you aren't meant to read after 10 mins so I couldn't take owt from this). And remember mine were 11 an 12 DPO so keep us posted on what the next couple look like!!
> 
> 13DPO on the FRER was a good unmistakable line and I dipped an IC in as well just to 'check'(!) and it was a much better line this day (although still not nearly as dark as the FRER).

I always read my IC's after there time, so much easier to see if when it isnt dripping in pee and you can actually see the lines clearly :haha:

Im not sure wether to test tomorrow morn, might chance myself and see if i can wait till 3rd as technically that would be 12-13dpo but ive never had that long LP ~ but hay! It might be my first :winkwink:

Getting a headache again and feel like my throat and lower stomach is full of sick also not getting on well sleeping at night but can sleep quite happily through the day - still got wet cm but boobs are fine?? :shrug: *us women are so complex* x


----------



## paula181

Hya ladies have any of you had heightened sense of smell?? xx


----------



## Isabel209

i get all the symptoms you are mentions just before AF comes but i never get the baby... bad luck always BFN. i am 29 and have been ttc since june. i keep getting thrush and a bit of irritation after my period especially when i have sex. can anyone help me prevent this? does this effect conception? i am really desperate and need your help girls XXX


----------



## aimee-lou

Just freaked myself out ladies! 

Read my post back in Feb about my symptoms with Earl and I have them all now and we think we may have had a slip up on NYD! 

Eeek! 
:wacko::baby:


----------



## LOUISV

Bump


----------



## paula181

Ive got the constant headache, extreme tiredness and lots of CM........oh and im a moody cow recently!! haha xx


----------



## Broody1976

Crikey ladies, I'll be old before I've finished reading this thread!! WOW - lots of new symptoms for me to imagine that I have.


----------



## Broody1976

I'm certainly a lot spottier!

It's like every spot that I have missed out on since I was 17 (when I went on the pill) has turned up on my face. Oh along with a lovely codsore... not sure if thats a symptom or not but it is in my head!!


----------



## savage1

For anyone who read my thread in December, i am sad to say it was all in my mind again, turned out to be a 33 day cycle. Who knew?
Have today visited the fertility clinic for my first appointment, the doctor said as my cycles are so irregular that would suggest that i am not ovulating and after another set of blood tests, i will probably have to take Clomid. 
:shrug:Can anyone offer any advice about this drug please?:wacko:


----------



## Beanwood

Hi I was just reading thread and noticed your post on clomid. I am on my second round of clomid - there are a few threads on this. Clomid virgin with a question has ladies on clomid. Talks about side effects etc...... Any specific questions I am sure myself or one of the others will be able to help. Good luck with it.


----------



## Isabel209

savage1 said:


> For anyone who read my thread in December, i am sad to say it was all in my mind again, turned out to be a 33 day cycle. Who knew?
> Have today visited the fertility clinic for my first appointment, the doctor said as my cycles are so irregular that would suggest that i am not ovulating and after another set of blood tests, i will probably have to take Clomid.
> :shrug:Can anyone offer any advice about this drug please?:wacko:

hi dear,

i have been ttc for 8 months and my doctor suggested me to take clomid. when i took clomid, i had hot flashes, dizziness, depressive mood and blurred visions so doctor put me on femara instead (another fertility drug alternative to clomid). this means that clomid didnt work on me. 

but, i have heard a lot of people giving good positive feedback about clomid and a lot got preggo with it... so if your doctor prescribed it for you, i would give it a try. watch out for the side effects and contact your doctor immediately if you notice any. 

hope this helps

good luck :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Im on clomid - here is (hopefully) a link to another thread that gives some info about others experiences of it too.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/496705-anybody-clomid.html

It worked for me in that it made me ovulate and have a 35 day cycles, now on my second round and on cd 8.

Good luck :dust: xxx


----------



## savage1

Thanks Beanwood,Isabel209 and Clo-mid,for offering your advice.
I will be following your progress, and i will keep posting how i get on.

It's so nice to be able to talk to people who are going through the same situation, my partner and i are trying to keep this all a big secret, It's great to be able to talk to someone!

Thanks :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## girldot

Bump


----------



## Isabel209

I spoke to my gynae by email today and she said that she is thinking that my problem is not only with the low progesterone. She thinks there is something wrong with my egg. I m making an appointment to speak about this because she really put me down and I absolutely feel depressed.

My gynae is not happy with me having a dry cycle. She said that it is important to have an amount of cervical mucus so the sperm can live in it and makes it easier to conceive. She wants both my estrogen and progesterone to get higher because having these two hormones low means that I am not ovulating well. 

I dont know what to do now. I absolutely feel that I am going out of my mind. I was feeling ok but now I feel soooooooo depressed. My gynae doesnt want me to think about TTC but how can I do that? Its impossible not to think. Everytime I approach ovulation, I make sure that I BD with my hubby so I dont loose the chance.. everytime my AF is due, I make a pregnancy test to see it I got the egg.

But nothing is happening. Is anyone going through the same situation and wants to share emotions with me? I absolutely feel lonely and a failure. I dont know what to do to help myself. I cant find the energy to exercise. All I want to do is sleep

BTW, yesterday I noticed some bleeding in my mouth. I am 1 day past ovulation. Could this be a sign of something?

Please help me ladies. I know you can support me! Sorry for being too long!!!


Baby dust to all of you XXX


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi girls

Hope you're all well. Just wanted to ask a quick question and get your opinions...

I have PCOS and am on clomid. I had an ectopic back in July so only have one tube. I started spotting brown discharge before Christmas, very light but just enough to use something to protect my panties. It went one for about 4 days and then stopped in between, and DH and I 'did the deed' a few times (between Christmas and New Year). I'm now in the situation where I'm spotting brown discharge again (extremely light but just enough to be annoying). I'm peeing like a racehorse (I actually counted how often I went to the loo in a 30 minute period - 7 times!!!). Each time it wasn't a massive amount of pee (sorry for TMI), but I just HAD to pee. I've done a couple of the internet cheapie HPTs but haven't seen a BFP on any of them yet. Do you think I could be pregnant or do you think it's wishful thinking?

Love,
Carmen. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsmoose - could be....Unfort. the only thing to do is wait but your symptoms sounds very promising!


----------



## savage1

Hi Isabel209, sorry you are feeling so low and depressed, is your doctor offering you any solutions for the dry cycle? We all understand how hugely emotional ttc is, and we are all here to support you , but you must look after yourself, keep excercising, keep as positive as possible. a
Alot can be said for the power of positivity, oh and baby dust apparently !!


----------



## nmb2011

my first big sign was a missed period but my bbs were sore and I felt really wet down there like a af started but everytime I ran to he bathroom there was nothing and period cramps then I eventually took a test and got a BFP


----------



## Tina Bee

I just wanted to say that being on Clomid finally gave me a normal cycle. I found out that my LP is 12 days and before that I had no idea how long it was. I didn't get pregnant the first round, but I'm positive that my second (which I'll be starting in the next two weeks) will work.

I have suspected PCOS, but nothings been confirmed. I'm wishing all you ladies out there TTC good luck.


----------



## greeneyes26

Ok i figured id add my symptoms b4 i got my :bfp: and current symptoms as well...maybe it will help someone else out during their 2ww.

MY Symptoms: (Sorry for any TMI)
*Really sore nips and breasts 
*Nipps protruding more then normal (first thing that tipped me off) :haha:
*Cramping in ovary and uterus area off and on
*Runny/stuffy nose
*Acne (which i never get)
*Nausea
*Vomiting (only 3 times)
*Itchy breasts/Nipps, belly and even unusual itchiness on hands, feet, and legs.
*Implantation Bleeding (started out just a few pink spots, thought AF was coming hubby and i BD then the spotting turned watery bright red discharge but was very light and not like a normal period for me at all)
*Slight cramping (kind of like AF cramping but barely noticeable) 
*Breasts swollen/full feeling
*Bruised feeling rib cage 

Not sure if i forgot anything or not. I dont know how many DPO i was when each symptom hit me as my periods are irregular. These are just the symptoms i noticed i still have some of them and others have faded away a bit.

:dust: and :hugs: to all :thumbup:


----------



## hopeXX

haven't been on here for a while, trying not to try :/ but its still been in my head. i was due for af wednesday but still not here, headache and tender breasts, my temp hasn't dropped yet. just don't want the af to show been ttc for 1year and 4months now. x


----------



## Vintagedior

well i have a 30 day cycle....i had sex on cd9,10,11,12,13....thinking i ovulated 3 days later....well i am cd24 and i have a stuffy nose, that wet feeling down there..mild cramping on and off...and my bbs are beginning to hurt on the sides...with a couple of veins in them...they are not full though...my af is due in about a week....whats going on?


----------



## ttcbaby117

greeneyes.....congrats and thanks for posting your pg symptoms.


----------



## Vintagedior

MAYBE THAT EPO works...i took it for the first time this cycle for about a week ...today 10dpo faint positive with clearblue....will test again in a couple days


----------



## greeneyes26

No problem as i get other symptoms ill keep listing them :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Vintagedior - congrats hun, will you share your early pg symptoms with us?


----------



## Welshkiwi

Well got my :bfp: yesterday- CD 77! Tested 14-12-2010 and 21-12-2010:bfn: and had been feeling yuck so I tested with an OPK yesterday and it was darker than the control line! Then did a HPT and the line was as dark as the control line- 6.30pm may I add! Symptoms so far:
Sore (.)(.)
Sore nipples
Lower backache
Pulling/tugging sensations in tummy
Blood in mucous when blowing nose
Light pink cm on Tuesday morning- only once when I wiped so that must have been implantation bleeding
Still in shock as have two teenagers and this LO was not planned!
Hope this gives hope to those with long irregular cycles like me :dust::dust::dust: to all of you


----------



## Vintagedior

still planning on testing again though....just bought first response.....
well breast hurt on anf off but only the right one
my temp is 98.6..coverline was 97.7
feeling very wet down there(tmi)lol
lower back has a dull feeling
veins in my breast
and stuffy nose....nausea on and off
and last my tummy gets a feeling like its swirling around and tugging

STILL NOT CONVINCED YET...


----------



## ttcbaby117

vintage - oh it sounds v. promising....g/l

welsh -congrats....so how many dpo where you when you tested positive?


----------



## PugMama22

hey girls! ive stalked this thread before and wanted to share how I felt during my TWW before getting my BFP! Good luck to all of you!!

I found out 13/14 dpo. My symptoms were: early cramp-type feelings, weepy, lower back aches, gas, constipation, heartburn and sore nipples. The give-away was the sore nipples because I never get those, and my PMS never kicked in! The night before I tested I snuggled up to my dh in bed and he told me my body was on fire! I feel like a heater! My tummy and back is really hot! *I also dreamed of POAS with a thick second line a couple nights before I tested. 

What we did to get our BFP: BD 3 days before first +opk, BD night of first + and BD again the next night. We dtd in the spooning position and I curled up on my side and also propped my butt in the air and my head and chest on the bed. (I supposedly have a tilted uterus so we did it from behind) No oral sex so no saliva! Dh ate tomato soup or drank tomato juice every day this month, we both took a multivitamin everyday and I took my prenatals. I exercised and ate healthy. Drank lots of grapefruit juice before and during ovulation and drank lots of pineapple juice after ovulation. I ate lots of canned pineapples too! I had two weeks off of work during the holidays which helped me to relax and not stress at work. I hope this will help some of you girls get your BFP! (by the way - absolutely NO line on an OPK!)


----------



## Isabel209

PugMama22 said:


> hey girls! ive stalked this thread before and wanted to share how I felt during my TWW before getting my BFP! Good luck to all of you!!
> 
> I found out 13/14 dpo. My symptoms were: early cramp-type feelings, weepy, lower back aches, gas, constipation, heartburn and sore nipples. The give-away was the sore nipples because I never get those, and my PMS never kicked in! The night before I tested I snuggled up to my dh in bed and he told me my body was on fire! I feel like a heater! My tummy and back is really hot! *I also dreamed of POAS with a thick second line a couple nights before I tested.
> 
> What we did to get our BFP: BD 3 days before first +opk, BD night of first + and BD again the next night. We dtd in the spooning position and I curled up on my side and also propped my butt in the air and my head and chest on the bed. (I supposedly have a tilted uterus so we did it from behind) No oral sex so no saliva! Dh ate tomato soup or drank tomato juice every day this month, we both took a multivitamin everyday and I took my prenatals. I exercised and ate healthy. Drank lots of grapefruit juice before and during ovulation and drank lots of pineapple juice after ovulation. I ate lots of canned pineapples too! I had two weeks off of work during the holidays which helped me to relax and not stress at work. I hope this will help some of you girls get your BFP! (by the way - absolutely NO line on an OPK!)

hi pugmama

congratulations on your BFP I am really happy for you

I have been ttc since june 2010. I am 29 years old and desperate for a baby. my gynae always tells me to exercise because it helps reduce stress. I am in my 2ww and this month we have been BDing since CD6. I dont know if I ovulated or not because I didnt see the EWCM. Did you have this when you were ovulating? And how often did you exercise? You started just a month before you got your BFP or exercised months before? 

Why is tomatoe juice good for hubby and why did you take pineapple juice?

I really need to end this journey &#61516;
:kiss:


----------



## Welshkiwi

ttcbaby117 said:


> vintage - oh it sounds v. promising....g/l
> 
> welsh -congrats....so how many dpo where you when you tested positive?

Hi I don't know how may dpo I was when i got my :bfp: because I had such a long cycle. Think I must have had an annovulatory cycle and then went straight into the next. Did a Clearblue digi today and it says 2-3 weeks so I am probably around 17dpo now ( if I hazard a guess!):dust:to all and remember you girls with long,irregular cycles- never give up!:kiss:


----------



## inkdchick

ok so has anyone had sore nipples that just need protection whether you walking or sleeping and they just cant be touched im now cd2 and havent had this before but i did take soy cd2 - 6 so maybe its that .
So has anyone else had really sore nipples after ov


----------



## Welshkiwi

inkdchick said:


> ok so has anyone had sore nipples that just need protection whether you walking or sleeping and they just cant be touched im now cd2 and havent had this before but i did take soy cd2 - 6 so maybe its that .
> So has anyone else had really sore nipples after ov

Hi! I never had sore nipples after ov until this cycle- ooer! Could be a promising sign for you! Are you 2dpo or CD2? Good luck inkdchick!


----------



## Vintagedior

day 26 of my cycle....af is due between the 21-23... checked my cervical position and it is kinda hard to reach....still kinda wet down there....waiting to test on friday....bbs are not swollen but do hurt on and off with a couple veins in each one....hoping i am preggo...any insight


----------



## PugMama22

Isabel209 said:


> PugMama22 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! ive stalked this thread before and wanted to share how I felt during my TWW before getting my BFP! Good luck to all of you!!
> 
> I found out 13/14 dpo. My symptoms were: early cramp-type feelings, weepy, lower back aches, gas, constipation, heartburn and sore nipples. The give-away was the sore nipples because I never get those, and my PMS never kicked in! The night before I tested I snuggled up to my dh in bed and he told me my body was on fire! I feel like a heater! My tummy and back is really hot! *I also dreamed of POAS with a thick second line a couple nights before I tested.
> 
> What we did to get our BFP: BD 3 days before first +opk, BD night of first + and BD again the next night. We dtd in the spooning position and I curled up on my side and also propped my butt in the air and my head and chest on the bed. (I supposedly have a tilted uterus so we did it from behind) No oral sex so no saliva! Dh ate tomato soup or drank tomato juice every day this month, we both took a multivitamin everyday and I took my prenatals. I exercised and ate healthy. Drank lots of grapefruit juice before and during ovulation and drank lots of pineapple juice after ovulation. I ate lots of canned pineapples too! I had two weeks off of work during the holidays which helped me to relax and not stress at work. I hope this will help some of you girls get your BFP! (by the way - absolutely NO line on an OPK!)
> 
> hi pugmama
> 
> congratulations on your BFP I am really happy for you
> 
> I have been ttc since june 2010. I am 29 years old and desperate for a baby. my gynae always tells me to exercise because it helps reduce stress. I am in my 2ww and this month we have been BDing since CD6. I dont know if I ovulated or not because I didnt see the EWCM. Did you have this when you were ovulating? And how often did you exercise? You started just a month before you got your BFP or exercised months before?
> 
> Why is tomatoe juice good for hubby and why did you take pineapple juice?
> 
> I really need to end this journey &#61516;
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Well don't panic bc your well within the normal range! if you don't see a BFP by this June go see your doctor. I've always been super fit,, but I tend to slack off a LOT during the winter months. I started exercising more again in the beginning of December for stress and to stay healthy while TTC. I started tracking my cycles in Jan 2010 so I figured out my average cycle length, my LP and when I usually ovulate. I actually ovulated later than normal last month (and I think it was bc of the exercise) and I was kind of freaking out, but I kept testing using my opks and finally got my positive. That was the green light to dtd!! Keep testing using opks and as soon as you see your positive dtd at least two nights in a row. I had my hubby on tomato juice/soup bc I did some reading and it has numerous health benefits... there used to be a thread on here about it. I also read that the pineapple juice helps with implantation. I DO think both these things helped bc this was the first month we tried these and we were successful! yay!! I wish you the best and hope to see you in the first trimester forum soon! BTW I'm 27 and dh is 28. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Isabel209

PugMama22 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PugMama22 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls! ive stalked this thread before and wanted to share how I felt during my TWW before getting my BFP! Good luck to all of you!!
> 
> I found out 13/14 dpo. My symptoms were: early cramp-type feelings, weepy, lower back aches, gas, constipation, heartburn and sore nipples. The give-away was the sore nipples because I never get those, and my PMS never kicked in! The night before I tested I snuggled up to my dh in bed and he told me my body was on fire! I feel like a heater! My tummy and back is really hot! *I also dreamed of POAS with a thick second line a couple nights before I tested.
> 
> What we did to get our BFP: BD 3 days before first +opk, BD night of first + and BD again the next night. We dtd in the spooning position and I curled up on my side and also propped my butt in the air and my head and chest on the bed. (I supposedly have a tilted uterus so we did it from behind) No oral sex so no saliva! Dh ate tomato soup or drank tomato juice every day this month, we both took a multivitamin everyday and I took my prenatals. I exercised and ate healthy. Drank lots of grapefruit juice before and during ovulation and drank lots of pineapple juice after ovulation. I ate lots of canned pineapples too! I had two weeks off of work during the holidays which helped me to relax and not stress at work. I hope this will help some of you girls get your BFP! (by the way - absolutely NO line on an OPK!)
> 
> hi pugmama
> 
> congratulations on your BFP I am really happy for you
> 
> I have been ttc since june 2010. I am 29 years old and desperate for a baby. my gynae always tells me to exercise because it helps reduce stress. I am in my 2ww and this month we have been BDing since CD6. I dont know if I ovulated or not because I didnt see the EWCM. Did you have this when you were ovulating? And how often did you exercise? You started just a month before you got your BFP or exercised months before?
> 
> Why is tomatoe juice good for hubby and why did you take pineapple juice?
> 
> I really need to end this journey &#61516;
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Well don't panic bc your well within the normal range! if you don't see a BFP by this June go see your doctor. I've always been super fit,, but I tend to slack off a LOT during the winter months. I started exercising more again in the beginning of December for stress and to stay healthy while TTC. I started tracking my cycles in Jan 2010 so I figured out my average cycle length, my LP and when I usually ovulate. I actually ovulated later than normal last month (and I think it was bc of the exercise) and I was kind of freaking out, but I kept testing using my opks and finally got my positive. That was the green light to dtd!! Keep testing using opks and as soon as you see your positive dtd at least two nights in a row. I had my hubby on tomato juice/soup bc I did some reading and it has numerous health benefits... there used to be a thread on here about it. I also read that the pineapple juice helps with implantation. I DO think both these things helped bc this was the first month we tried these and we were successful! yay!! I wish you the best and hope to see you in the first trimester forum soon! BTW I'm 27 and dh is 28. GOOD LUCK!!Click to expand...

Thanks dear. I will try to follow your example maybe I get the luck. I do have stress and I really want to relax. So I will wait to see if this month is my month and if I get another BFN I will start exercising. Today I am feeling some twinges in my left leg and also groin. Could this be a sign of something???? I really wish :hugs:


----------



## NavyGirlf

Hi Everyone! 
I am new too all of this and just very confused at the moment with some symptoms.. 
Bit of background info first... Usual cycle 28ish days, Always regular, First day of AF last was 25th Dec for 7 days(I know all over the christmas period!..Couldnt have been worse timing!), 
I guessed I was Ov'ing as I had very mild period like cramps, the usual EWCM (tmi i know!!) and my OH said I was like a waterbottle because I was so hot. Me and my OH done the naughty business over this time so the timings would have all been right. 
This last week however I have been experiencing bizaar things happening to me that I havent noticed before (sorry to symptom spot but its impossible not too!) 

1. I've started getting leg and hip cramps iv been really aching around that general area, 
2.Abdomen area has been feeling just bleurgh...cant really expain the feeling sometimes feels tight and others just weird.
3. Had small bouts of nausea thats what first got me thinking ooerr as I never ever feel sick in anyway. 
4. Awful taste in my mouth! Cant seem to get rid! 
5. SO exhausted! I cant even concentrate at work or get my words out properly, I find myself forgetting the most simple words or stuttering over simple sentances.
6. Emotional! Extremely Emotional! Got weepy at something really rediculous on the tele!
7. Heartburn
8. Sharp shooting pain in my bbs.
9. Lots of wind (sorry far toooo much info!!). I also keep burping all the time.
10. I also noticed the other day a lot of mucus it was EWCM the other day (Is that even possible after OV'ing?)
11. The most bizaar sense of smell. I seem to smell things no one else can! I noticed that my work collegue went to the fish and chip shop for lunch because he reeked of it but he's been many times before and i've never noticed the smell..it was awful!! 
12. Hungry ALL the time! I just want to eat constantly!!!

I dont really know if im just being paranoid and reading into things a lot?
Im not actively trying to concieve but we would love a child. My OH recently said that if I turned around and said I was Preg he would be so happy. Hes so good with babies when I see him playing with our nieces and nephews it just makes me want to have a child with him so much more. 

p.s Sorry about my terrible spelling!


----------



## PrincessJ_x

Hi Ladies :) I think ive read up to 100 pages of all these 2WW symptoms and love reading everyones!!

So Basically i'm on my 4th cycle TTC after coming off my pill and this month I have noticed a few possible symptoms. So on my ticker it says I have a cycle of 26 days. I got this by using an average of my previous cycles. It says im 8 days past ovulation and I just thought I would share with you my possible symptoms and you can tell me what you all think! I thought it would be too early to start developing symptoms but after reading alot of posts in this thread I now see that its possible! So here goes...

1DPO-Ever so slight cramping and bloating.
2DPO-Cramping alot more with abit of gas and bloating!
3DPO-Cramping and twinges every now and then, tiny bit of sharp pain, gas and heartburn. 
4DPO-Cramping and twinges every now and then, a little sharp pain more towards the right hand side, feeling abit sicky, increased hunger, eating every 2 hours! Heartburn and a little bit of gas, bloating has gone! 
5DPO-More cramping, I feel pregnant today!! Seems weird, i hope im right :( Heart burn, sore back but less gas!
6DPO-Same symptoms, debating going to the doc's today because worries about the sharpess of the pains. Not very often though. 
7DPO-Decided to leave the docs and wait to see if AF comes on saturday. (That is if i have a 26 day cycle, if the full 28 then monday)
8DPO-Today- Have only felt slight twinges not an awful lot, nipples hurt a little to touch but not majorly. They seem bigger, but maybe that is just me? I also blew my nose today and had a slight bit of blood! I saw this in another ladies symptoms, dunno if it means anything. Other than my other symptoms I have had an increase in my CM, its white but with a tinge of yellow sometimes, dont know what this means...

Let me know your thoughts on my symptoms please! And babydust for everyone, hopefully alot more BFP's this month. :dust: x


----------



## Isabel209

NavyGirlf said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am new too all of this and just very confused at the moment with some symptoms..
> Bit of background info first... Usual cycle 28ish days, Always regular, First day of AF last was 25th Dec for 7 days(I know all over the christmas period!..Couldnt have been worse timing!),
> I guessed I was Ov'ing as I had very mild period like cramps, the usual EWCM (tmi i know!!) and my OH said I was like a waterbottle because I was so hot. Me and my OH done the naughty business over this time so the timings would have all been right.
> This last week however I have been experiencing bizaar things happening to me that I havent noticed before (sorry to symptom spot but its impossible not too!)
> 
> 1. I've started getting leg and hip cramps iv been really aching around that general area,
> 2.Abdomen area has been feeling just bleurgh...cant really expain the feeling sometimes feels tight and others just weird.
> 3. Had small bouts of nausea thats what first got me thinking ooerr as I never ever feel sick in anyway.
> 4. Awful taste in my mouth! Cant seem to get rid!
> 5. SO exhausted! I cant even concentrate at work or get my words out properly, I find myself forgetting the most simple words or stuttering over simple sentances.
> 6. Emotional! Extremely Emotional! Got weepy at something really rediculous on the tele!
> 7. Heartburn
> 8. Sharp shooting pain in my bbs.
> 9. Lots of wind (sorry far toooo much info!!). I also keep burping all the time.
> 10. I also noticed the other day a lot of mucus it was EWCM the other day (Is that even possible after OV'ing?)
> 11. The most bizaar sense of smell. I seem to smell things no one else can! I noticed that my work collegue went to the fish and chip shop for lunch because he reeked of it but he's been many times before and i've never noticed the smell..it was awful!!
> 12. Hungry ALL the time! I just want to eat constantly!!!
> 
> I dont really know if im just being paranoid and reading into things a lot?
> Im not actively trying to concieve but we would love a child. My OH recently said that if I turned around and said I was Preg he would be so happy. Hes so good with babies when I see him playing with our nieces and nephews it just makes me want to have a child with him so much more.
> 
> p.s Sorry about my terrible spelling!

Hello I am trying to conceive and we really worked hard this month. I experienced thae symptoms you mentioned in numbers 1 2 5 6 11 12. all those you mentioned could be a sign of BFP. Youll never know.Good luck. Baby dust to you and all


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, i just got my bfp the other day but confirmed today. the only symptoms i had and didnt think about was i was tired alot in the last week,couldnt go tothe bathroom but had alot of gas. the other ones i had were i was soooooo thirtsy with dry mouth and sore ichy nipps but not tooo bad


----------



## Petzy

sma1588,

How many DPO were you when the drymouth started? i am about 5 DPO according to mymonthlycycles .... i have had serious drymouth and thirt esp at night - not common for me at all...


----------



## Browning

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies, i just got my bfp the other day but confirmed today. the only symptoms i had and didnt think about was i was tired alot in the last week,couldnt go tothe bathroom but had alot of gas. the other ones i had were i was soooooo thirtsy with dry mouth and sore ichy nipps but not tooo bad

Hello sma1588 congratulation on your :bfp::happydance:. I got mines the other day. I am so happy:happydance: but scared at the same time. I just pray that i have a happy 9 months and a happy :baby:. I wish u the same too. When are u going to see Doc?:hugs:


----------



## Browning

Welshkiwi said:


> Well got my :bfp: yesterday- CD 77! Tested 14-12-2010 and 21-12-2010:bfn: and had been feeling yuck so I tested with an OPK yesterday and it was darker than the control line! Then did a HPT and the line was as dark as the control line- 6.30pm may I add! Symptoms so far:
> Sore (.)(.)
> Sore nipples
> Lower backache
> Pulling/tugging sensations in tummy
> Blood in mucous when blowing nose
> Light pink cm on Tuesday morning- only once when I wiped so that must have been implantation bleeding
> Still in shock as have two teenagers and this LO was not planned!
> Hope this gives hope to those with long irregular cycles like me :dust::dust::dust: to all of you

Congratulation i got mines the other day. I am so happy but so scared at the same time. I tested 13 DPO using a clearblue plus and got a faint line. When i used the clear blue digital test, it told me straight away that i am pregnant. :hugs::hugs:
I had some of the same symtoms as u
Sore/sensitive nipples
Sore breast
breast feel a lot bigger lol
stomach cramps not too bad though on and off
NO implantation bleeding thank God:happydance:. I don't want no bleeding :nope:
I just want a healthy pregnancy.
Hope u have a successfull and problem free pregnancy and a healthy and happy :baby:. When are you going to the Doc to confirm? I don't know if its too early at the mo :shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## Blzgak

I got my bfp on 12/28/10. 

I actually didn't think it worked that month, but decided to paos anyways and to my suprise it was pos!

There were only a couple of symptoms now that I look back on it. 
-I was pretty thirsty and couldn't seem to drink enough water.
- I was waking up in the middle of the night with either really weird dreams or I had too pee. (I usually never wake up in the middle of the night)
- I seemed more tired than usual.

Those were really the only thigns I noticed. I really didn't start getting tender bbs or morning sickness until about halfway through my 6th week. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## wannabeprego

Blzgak said:


> I got my bfp on 12/28/10.
> 
> I actually didn't think it worked that month, but decided to paos anyways and to my suprise it was pos!
> 
> There were only a couple of symptoms now that I look back on it.
> -I was pretty thirsty and couldn't seem to drink enough water.
> - I was waking up in the middle of the night with either really weird dreams or I had too pee. (I usually never wake up in the middle of the night)
> - I seemed more tired than usual.
> 
> Those were really the only thigns I noticed. I really didn't start getting tender bbs or morning sickness until about halfway through my 6th week.
> 
> Hope this helps!


:happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/congratspreg1.gif


----------



## Welshkiwi

Browning said:


> Welshkiwi said:
> 
> 
> Well got my :bfp: yesterday- CD 77! Tested 14-12-2010 and 21-12-2010:bfn: and had been feeling yuck so I tested with an OPK yesterday and it was darker than the control line! Then did a HPT and the line was as dark as the control line- 6.30pm may I add! Symptoms so far:
> Sore (.)(.)
> Sore nipples
> Lower backache
> Pulling/tugging sensations in tummy
> Blood in mucous when blowing nose
> Light pink cm on Tuesday morning- only once when I wiped so that must have been implantation bleeding
> Still in shock as have two teenagers and this LO was not planned!
> Hope this gives hope to those with long irregular cycles like me :dust::dust::dust: to all of you
> 
> Congratulation i got mines the other day. I am so happy but so scared at the same time. I tested 13 DPO using a clearblue plus and got a faint line. When i used the clear blue digital test, it told me straight away that i am pregnant. :hugs::hugs:
> I had some of the same symtoms as u
> Sore/sensitive nipples
> Sore breast
> breast feel a lot bigger lol
> stomach cramps not too bad though on and off
> NO implantation bleeding thank God:happydance:. I don't want no bleeding :nope:
> I just want a healthy pregnancy.
> Hope u have a successfull and problem free pregnancy and a healthy and happy :baby:. When are you going to the Doc to confirm? I don't know if its too early at the mo :shrug:
> :hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi there! Congrats to you too- yay!:happydance: Thinking of going to the docs on Monday to confirm as I think I will be 5.5 weeks. Still in utter shock and DH and I had not planned to have another so it takes some getting used to. Want to see docs re: flu jab and early tests for Downs as I am 38. :dust: to all you lovely ladies xClick to expand...


----------



## Babyluck

Hi ladies,

Its so good to look through all these early signs and symptons, especially for someone like me who is still tying for baby number 1. I've been trying for 7 months.

I am 9dpo and had brown spotting days 5 and 6, with a little bit of what I would describe as a light red, only when I wiped and it soon went.

On day 7/8 dpo in the middle of the night I woke with a real watery feeling in my mouth and really thought I was going to be sick. It lasted about 3 mins then subsided. I don't know whether it was just that I had such a nasty taste in my mouth making me feel sick or what????

Both my partner and I have noticed that my boobs have got more veiny. They are not sore at all though?

My af is due Sat 29th Jan so I am probably going to test next weds (26th)

Its so hard not to sympton spot and last cycle I had dizzy spells, and wondered if that was a symton, but then af appeared!

What do you ladies think? I guess the only way to know for sure is to wait and take a test!

Wishing tou all tons of luck.

xxxx


----------



## Mandyloo

Just bumping the thread back up since I love SS!


----------



## pink80

I got my BFP on Tuesday (and every other day since :)) and this is what I posted into my journal...



pink80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm currently 9dpo and I've been trying really hard not to symptom spot - which as I'm sure you can imagine, I've failed miserably at
> 
> I've had;
> 
> Ovulation pain (well that's what it feels like!) since last week
> Cramps on and off, including sharpish pains that radiate to my bottom
> Sore nipples (which to be fair I normally have after OV) but my boobs have also felt fuller and veins seem more noticeable
> I've been really thirsty and I've had a headache that I can't shift!
> Then the last 2 days I've felt waves of nausea (really brief though), also some heartburn
> Yesterday I had a really runny nose - random!
> And the craziest one of all............even though I keep telling myself that I'm not pregnant and that it would only just implant anyway and I wouldn't have 'symptoms' - I just can't shake the 'feeling' that I'm pregnant!!!
> 
> Argh!!!! Why does this have to be so hard

The last one to add is larger nipples - I know it's probably too early but that was the symptom that made me think we might have done it this month.


----------



## Babyluck

Congrats on you BFP Pinkk80! Thats fab news. I hope I follow behind you soon!! xxx


----------



## britt24

i got my BFP this morning and these are the things i have noticed this past few days

at about 7 at night i have been falling asleep
i have been thirsty all the time 
and ovulation type cramps on and off
nose bleed which i never usually get

and thats it really if i wasnt trying i wouldnt have known other than that i have felt normal x


----------



## hope4bump

Congrats Britt!!!!! I got my BFP yesterday xx
Things I've noticed: sore (.)(.), emotional, itch inside of upper leg, as if blood circulation increased, feeling as if af was coming, stuffy nose and nosebleeds... feeling bit sick today. (11dpo) :dust: to all x


----------



## Isabel209

Hello, I am 10DPO. Did a test and it marked a fainted pink line but one could see it easily. Then after a few seconds, it vanished. Do you think that its a BFP?


----------



## hope4bump

Isabel209 said:


> Hello, I am 10DPO. Did a test and it marked a fainted pink line but one could see it easily. Then after a few seconds, it vanished. Do you think that its a BFP?

Isabel, what kind of test was it, I'll do another one with fmu if I was you. :dust:


----------



## britt24

Isabel209 said:


> Hello, I am 10DPO. Did a test and it marked a fainted pink line but one could see it easily. Then after a few seconds, it vanished. Do you think that its a BFP?

thats what mine was doing, it dissapeared off but was defo there to start with x


----------



## Isabel209

hope4bump said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I am 10DPO. Did a test and it marked a fainted pink line but one could see it easily. Then after a few seconds, it vanished. Do you think that its a BFP?
> 
> Isabel, what kind of test was it, I'll do another one with fmu if I was you. :dust:Click to expand...

It was preseed pregnancy test. It is a very thin strip and it says to check urine in a container or something but I just peed straight on it. Do you think that that pink line that vanished is a symbol of something ?


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats to the new BFPers!!!

isabel - I hope this is the start of your bfp!


----------



## Isabel209

ttcbaby117 said:


> congrats to the new BFPers!!!
> 
> isabel - I hope this is the start of your bfp!

thanks dear. but i have a feeling i didnt make it :cry:


----------



## mom22boys

When I got pregnant with my two boys the signs were:

1 VERY sore boobies!
2 I wanted to sleep all the time. ( We went to my husbands friends house and I would go find a couch and sleep. The guy friend said all your woman does is sleep is there something wrong with her) LOL
3 With my other two I ended up getting very congested right off the bat. I don't know if that's a sign but it always happen to me.


----------



## Babyluck

Britt24 congrats on your BFP!!! XXX


----------



## Kimbre

congrats brit! and thanks ladies, this is an awesome thread.


----------



## Petzy

Bumpety bump bump!!!


----------



## Isabel209

My af is due tomorrow but I tested this morning and got a BFN!!! Am I still in the change of getting a BFN??? I have period cramps and I have a feeling that the witch is catching me this evening or by tomorrow morning grrrrrrrrr


----------



## britt24

Isabel209 said:


> My af is due tomorrow but I tested this morning and got a BFN!!! Am I still in the change of getting a BFN??? I have period cramps and I have a feeling that the witch is catching me this evening or by tomorrow morning grrrrrrrrr

dont give up yet i got a BFN on the day the witch was due and didnt get my BFP until 6 days later xx


----------



## Isabel209

britt24 said:



> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> My af is due tomorrow but I tested this morning and got a BFN!!! Am I still in the change of getting a BFN??? I have period cramps and I have a feeling that the witch is catching me this evening or by tomorrow morning grrrrrrrrr
> 
> dont give up yet i got a BFN on the day the witch was due and didnt get my BFP until 6 days later xxClick to expand...


Howcome that happened to you? 6 days later???? May I ask what brand have you used to test? I am using preseed tests  quite cheap I have period cramps.. thats why I gave up!!!


----------



## SatansSprite

I was pregnant with my son 4 years ago, so my memory of those early symptoms or at least when I started noticing them is kind of hazy now. But the one thing I remember distinctly feeling was INSANE sore/itchy/sensitive nipples. NOTHING could touch them without me feeling like this. I couldn't wear a bra and was constantly pulling my shirt away from touching them.


----------



## Mandyloo

ok so I am about 8-10 DPO not sure exactly when I O'd but at the latest it was 8 days ago. 
- stuffy nose, sore throat
- itchy eyes 
- am achy all over
- bachache
- really crampy

Not sure if I am getting sick or if these are PG symptoms? has anyone else run into these and gotten a BFP


----------



## britt24

Isabel209 said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> My af is due tomorrow but I tested this morning and got a BFN!!! Am I still in the change of getting a BFN??? I have period cramps and I have a feeling that the witch is catching me this evening or by tomorrow morning grrrrrrrrr
> 
> dont give up yet i got a BFN on the day the witch was due and didnt get my BFP until 6 days later xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Howcome that happened to you? 6 days later???? May I ask what brand have you used to test? I am using preseed tests  quite cheap I have period cramps.. thats why I gave up!!!Click to expand...

god knows but thr cheepie ebay tests starting showing a vvv faint line that faded off straight away day before then the clear blue digital showed BFP the day after 6 days after AF was due both were negative up to 5 days after, i got AF cramps and still getting them apparantly you still get them xx


----------



## mhaynes79

Mandyloo said:


> ok so I am about 8-10 DPO not sure exactly when I O'd but at the latest it was 8 days ago.
> - stuffy nose, sore throat
> - itchy eyes
> - am achy all over
> - bachache
> - really crampy
> 
> Not sure if I am getting sick or if these are PG symptoms? has anyone else run into these and gotten a BFP

Those are exactly my symptoms, except I have one some bb.


----------



## Star7890

I really need some advice please ladies.. what do you think?
Im now cd22 (not sure when I ovulated) and have had:

Heavy, full breasts
Sort of lumpy feelings at side of breasts
Very watery, slippy clear cm
Sore stomach muscles.. tight/hard
short periods where my face burns up red hot for no reason for about ten minutes...

We have used withdrawal this month and I dont know whether its all in my head... help?


----------



## Mandyloo

mhaynes79 - when will you be testing!? and how many DPO are you? Maybe we can prove whether these are symptoms for PG or not!


----------



## Isabel209

britt24 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> My af is due tomorrow but I tested this morning and got a BFN!!! Am I still in the change of getting a BFN??? I have period cramps and I have a feeling that the witch is catching me this evening or by tomorrow morning grrrrrrrrr
> 
> dont give up yet i got a BFN on the day the witch was due and didnt get my BFP until 6 days later xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Howcome that happened to you? 6 days later???? May I ask what brand have you used to test? I am using preseed tests  quite cheap I have period cramps.. thats why I gave up!!!Click to expand...
> 
> god knows but thr cheepie ebay tests starting showing a vvv faint line that faded off straight away day before then the clear blue digital showed BFP the day after 6 days after AF was due both were negative up to 5 days after, i got AF cramps and still getting them apparantly you still get them xxClick to expand...

Usually when I start feeling cramps I take alfoxan (very strong pain killers). But this time I would not take anything unless I have a heavy flow period. You think that if I take these strong pain killers when I feel the cramps and I am pregnant, would effect me? Could it make a chemical?


----------



## Kimbre

Mandyloo said:


> mhaynes79 - when will you be testing!? and how many DPO are you? Maybe we can prove whether these are symptoms for PG or not!

i agree! when do you test?
i am 8 DPO it says...5 days until testing and i have 
backache so bad
sensitive boobs
runny nose
headaches
TIRED!!
eating alot
and dull cramps.
AND im very thirsty


----------



## SatansSprite

Ive currently got this semi sharp, almost pinching like pain in my lowerish right side, about an inch or so down and right from my belly button. Its not as strong as cramps, maybe about 1/4 the strength. Had it now for maybe 15-20 minutes...has anyone else gotten this, and Im just wondering if its a sign of something? Ive never felt this before, so it has me wondering what it is.


----------



## britt24

SatansSprite said:


> Ive currently got this semi sharp, almost pinching like pain in my lowerish right side, about an inch or so down and right from my belly button. Its not as strong as cramps, maybe about 1/4 the strength. Had it now for maybe 15-20 minutes...has anyone else gotten this, and Im just wondering if its a sign of something? Ive never felt this before, so it has me wondering what it is.

i got this and i am still getting it so fingers crossed it is a good sign for you to!! xx


----------



## Isabel209

Hello&#8230; my af was due today but didn&#8217;t get it. I have cramps, did a pregnancy test this early morning but got a BFN. Got my result of the progesterone on cd 23 (because I have a 30 day cycle) and my progesterone was vvveerrrrry lowwww&#8230; also estrogen&#8230; what does this indicate? helllppppppp


----------



## Petzy

bumpy bump bump bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Babydance1

just read 267 pages of this...bump....bump


----------



## ttcbaby117

bump


----------



## hunibunihuman

I am really tired, but it is only day17 - dont know whether this is a sign of pregnancy, emotional drainage, had the flue jab - maybe? or simply down to overlation time. I can not wait for this period of waiting to be over!!!


----------



## picklepot

Hi all,

Well - I LOVE this thread and considering the odd week or so I have had, I thought I would post my experience this time.

Currently on CD22........

Last week I was SO exhausted all week that I could barely stay awake and was having to go to bed early just to be sure I'd get up for work on time.

On CD 13 i had the most horrendous migraine and slept for 18 hours!

Yesterday, I went to the loo (apologies in advance for TMI!!) and when I wiped there was fresh red blood, wiped again and it was pinky CM, wiped again and there was nothing there...... That's NEVER happened to me before in my life.

My throat really started to feel sore last night and I've been on the Strepsils all day!!

I have a headache today and have had hot flushes for about a week.

I've got really, REALLY light cramps in my tummy. Almost like AF but nowhere near as bad.

My periods are irregular but the earliest it could arrive is Sunday 13th Feb or right up to Friday 25th!!!

I have NO idea what's going on with me right now as this is all completely alien to me - have NEVER had a bleed inbetween periods so am REALLY hoping it was Implantation :) :) :) :) :) FINGERS TOES and EVERYTHING crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HockeyMom

picklepot said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well - I LOVE this thread and considering the odd week or so I have had, I thought I would post my experience this time.
> 
> Currently on CD22........
> 
> Last week I was SO exhausted all week that I could barely stay awake and was having to go to bed early just to be sure I'd get up for work on time.
> 
> On CD 13 i had the most horrendous migraine and slept for 18 hours!
> 
> Yesterday, I went to the loo (apologies in advance for TMI!!) and when I wiped there was fresh red blood, wiped again and it was pinky CM, wiped again and there was nothing there...... That's NEVER happened to me before in my life.
> 
> My throat really started to feel sore last night and I've been on the Strepsils all day!!
> 
> I have a headache today and have had hot flushes for about a week.
> 
> I've got really, REALLY light cramps in my tummy. Almost like AF but nowhere near as bad.
> 
> My periods are irregular but the earliest it could arrive is Sunday 13th Feb or right up to Friday 25th!!!
> 
> I have NO idea what's going on with me right now as this is all completely alien to me - have NEVER had a bleed inbetween periods so am REALLY hoping it was Implantation :) :) :) :) :) FINGERS TOES and EVERYTHING crossed xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sounds good Pickle! LOTS OF LUCK...keep us posted when you test! We'll cross our fingers that the :witch: doesn't arrive! :flower:


----------



## picklepot

Ahhhh thank you Hockeymum - I really hope so but my 2years of TTC and failing miserably every month is playing on my mind - I'm just praying really hard that THIS time our luck will be in xxx

I promise to keep you posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Baby dust to you too hun xx


----------



## mummapie

Right so im 9dpo, af due sunday. 1dpo i had major boob ache and now i just have sensitive nipples but no where near as bad as they were the other day. Been having light cramping since 7dpo which doesnt feel like my normal af cramps, more like a pulled muscle feeling? Restlessness at night at 7dpo and constantly drinking water coz i was so thirsty! Yesterday (8dpo) i felt groggy and flu like, with a strange taste in my mouth, but today i feel fine! Just very light aching in lower abdomen.

Taken 2 tests in 2 days and both bfn (im impatient and they were in the drawer so very tempting) Promised OH that i wont test now till AF is late (if she is fingers crossed!) but its driving me crazy!


----------



## lilashwee

well af was due today and nothing as yet i tested this morning and got a bfn. i have had no pms at all what so ever i usually get rock hard bb's which are really sore and headaches. i also have no signs of pregnancy the only thing different iv noticed is that im alot thirstier than usual.

has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## HollyRachael

Suzanne said:


> I knew I shouldnt of come in here LMAO! :rofl:
> 
> I am having :-
> 
> * Shooting pains in my boobs but other than that not hurting one little bit although im sure they feel fuller
> 
> * Pulling cramps
> 
> * Creamy CM
> 
> * Spots
> 
> * backache
> 
> * The thought of certain foods is repulsing me
> 
> * Constipation/wind :blush: LOL!
> 
> And most of this has started happening in the last 6 hours or so, now im not actually TTC so im thinking this is my body trying to get itself into some sort of routine, of course I could be OV'ing as well, who knows hey ho LOL x x

Thanks for this post!! Im reading them all matching myself up lol!

I was due feb 11th and late, tested today, neg test,
backache
itchy nipples
twinges and cramps
backache so bad
weeing all the time
wind and constipation :( ahh! xxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

im 9dpo today and so have had
constipation
lots of saliva
gas -a lots never had so much poor hubby!
sensitive nipples
sore swollen achy boobs with the odd burning stinging pain and shooting pains
swollen belly
lower backache
cry at adverts well anything really
so so tired, have been falling asleep two hours after getting up
hunger pains and know when im getting hungry coz i feel sick so now have to eat every 2 hours
cramping really low down but has gone on and off today
pressure low down not all the time but now and again on and off all day
i cant remember what else but im sure there is LOL.
Im testing every day after today just incase i get a BFP as its my hunny's b.day tomorrow and that would be a brilliant b.day present his first baby and my 3rd


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello, here are my signs and symptoms leading up to a hopeful BFP....

1DPO- Bloated, White CM, Dry nose
2DPO- White CM, Moody & Tired, Dry lips
3DPO- White CM, Tearful, Super Spotty Skin, Headache 
4DPO- White CM, Super Bitch & Tired, Dry patches on arms, Lower Back pain
5DPO- White CM, Emotional, Mood swings, Raised Temp, Lower back pain, craving a burger and cream cake
6DPO- White CM, Calm, Raised Temp, Skin still crap, can't stop thinking of cream cakes!
7DPO- White CM, Very Angry all day, Raised Temp, itchy boob, Look like a Pizza, constipated. Had a nice big juicy burger, still want cakes!
8DPO- White CM, Weeing a lot, Raised Temp, Calm, eating chocolate and cream cakes! :blush: Skin is worse :dohh:


So this is me so far, will keep on adding to this thread and would love to hear your signs and symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## Vintagedior

I am 14dpo and I checked my cervix and its soft and mushy and my cervical mucus is creamy and light pink.....this morning my temp was 98.7....my breast are sore but only on the sides and fuller....due for my period in on Saturday could I be pregnant


----------



## bubbamadness

bubbamadness said:


> Hello, here are my signs and symptoms leading up to a hopeful BFP....
> 
> 1DPO- Bloated, White CM, Dry nose
> 2DPO- White CM, Moody & Tired, Dry lips
> 3DPO- White CM, Tearful, Super Spotty Skin, Headache
> 4DPO- White CM, Super Bitch & Tired, Dry patches on arms, Lower Back pain
> 5DPO- White CM, Emotional, Mood swings, Raised Temp, Lower back pain, craving a burger and cream cake
> 6DPO- White CM, Calm, Raised Temp, Skin still crap, can't stop thinking of cream cakes!
> 7DPO- White CM, Very Angry all day, Raised Temp, itchy boob, Look like a Pizza, constipated. Had a nice big juicy burger, still want cakes!
> 8DPO- White CM, Weeing a lot, Raised Temp, Calm, eating chocolate and cream cakes! :blush: Skin is worse :dohh:
> 
> 
> So this is me so far, will keep on adding to this thread and would love to hear your signs and symptoms :thumbup:

9DPO- Nipples are sore and leaking a bit? Can't get enough of cheese, weeing a lot, raised temp, pulling feeling in lower abdomen


----------



## ttcbaby117

when are you testing?


----------



## MrsPalac

I'm 14 days late today and have extreme fatigue, constant headaches, twinges of back/abdomen pain, and yesterday I had heartburn ALL DAY. Has anyone else experienced heartburn? I never ever get it so it's very unusual for me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

maybe you should take a test....HB is a symptom!


----------



## Vintagedior

Af is due tomorrow...the pinkish mucus has turned back white but its not that much.....my breast are extremely sore especially on the sides...sort of like a burning/tingling thing....and cramps on and off.....do u think this is a bfp


----------



## bubbamadness

bubbamadness said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Hello, here are my signs and symptoms leading up to a hopeful BFP....
> 
> 1DPO- Bloated, White CM, Dry nose
> 2DPO- White CM, Moody & Tired, Dry lips
> 3DPO- White CM, Tearful, Super Spotty Skin, Headache
> 4DPO- White CM, Super Bitch & Tired, Dry patches on arms, Lower Back pain
> 5DPO- White CM, Emotional, Mood swings, Raised Temp, Lower back pain, craving a burger and cream cake
> 6DPO- White CM, Calm, Raised Temp, Skin still crap, can't stop thinking of cream cakes!
> 7DPO- White CM, Very Angry all day, Raised Temp, itchy boob, Look like a Pizza, constipated. Had a nice big juicy burger, still want cakes!
> 8DPO- White CM, Weeing a lot, Raised Temp, Calm, eating chocolate and cream cakes! :blush: Skin is worse :dohh:
> 
> 
> So this is me so far, will keep on adding to this thread and would love to hear your signs and symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> 9DPO- Nipples are sore and leaking a bit? Can't get enough of cheese, weeing a lot, raised temp, pulling feeling in lower abdomenClick to expand...

10DPO- angry and bitchy, starving, pulling feeling down below, sore nipples, white CM. 5 days till I test, The witch will probably get me though :dohh: Period due on Thurs 25th :wacko:


----------



## MrsPalac

Has anyone had almost painful constipation and/or sore nipples???


----------



## Jerenet

I still havent figured out the whole ovulation calendar yet, because of all my medical problems/treatments. However, I was reading through a lot of the pages on here and wanted to post symptoms I have been having. 

At first it was slight nausea, and a soreness in my breasts and especially my nipples. Headaches almost non stop (Which sucks btw) Very snotty as well, but no allergies or cold or anything. Lower back pain, as well as cramps and twinges in my tummy. Ive been having shooting pains through the left lower part of my abdomen the past few days as well. Exhausted constantly, but cannot seem to sleep. And eating ALL THE TIME. 

Took a test on Thursday, but came back :bfn:. :witch: is supposed to arrive next friday, I think (she cant seem to make a regular visit). So, I will see what happens and post! :)


----------



## Jerenet

oh...and of course way too much wind and :blush: constipation....ugh...


----------



## Jerenet

oh, (ironic) feeling very faint and dizzy, and forgetting EVERYTHING. :wacko: My breasts are also feeling...fuller. And they feel bigger when I hold them. I think that is finally it, :dohh:


----------



## bubbamadness

bubbamadness said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Hello, here are my signs and symptoms leading up to a hopeful BFP....
> 
> 1DPO- Bloated, White CM, Dry nose
> 2DPO- White CM, Moody & Tired, Dry lips
> 3DPO- White CM, Tearful, Super Spotty Skin, Headache
> 4DPO- White CM, Super Bitch & Tired, Dry patches on arms, Lower Back pain
> 5DPO- White CM, Emotional, Mood swings, Raised Temp, Lower back pain, craving a burger and cream cake
> 6DPO- White CM, Calm, Raised Temp, Skin still crap, can't stop thinking of cream cakes!
> 7DPO- White CM, Very Angry all day, Raised Temp, itchy boob, Look like a Pizza, constipated. Had a nice big juicy burger, still want cakes!
> 8DPO- White CM, Weeing a lot, Raised Temp, Calm, eating chocolate and cream cakes! :blush: Skin is worse :dohh:
> 
> 
> So this is me so far, will keep on adding to this thread and would love to hear your signs and symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> 9DPO- Nipples are sore and leaking a bit? Can't get enough of cheese, weeing a lot, raised temp, pulling feeling in lower abdomenClick to expand...
> 
> 10DPO- angry and bitchy, starving, pulling feeling down below, sore nipples, white CM. 5 days till I test, The witch will probably get me though :dohh: Period due on Thurs 25th :wacko:Click to expand...

The 25th is Friday! Another day to wait! EKKK!! I hate all this waiting :wacko:
Anyway....
11DPO- Tearful, Sore Nipples, Cramping, a bit sicky, Tiny bit of brown spotting, Can't help but think the :witch: is going to arrive early or on time :cry:. Feel really sad today :brat: The wait is doing me in


----------



## Vintagedior

Well I waited until 16dpo and took a test around 930 this morning and got a bright BFP and I'm soooooo excited.....my only symptoms where sore bbs on the sides that still haven't went anywhere and they are full...also started getting some funny feeling cramps yesterday....my temp stayed @ 98.3 or higher....and a couple days after ovulation I blew my nose and it was a little blood in it....and I think implantation happened a couple days ago about 13dpo I had alittle pink mucus when I checked it then it went away and never came back....my cervix was soft and low after ovulation and up to a couple of days ago and now its kinda firm and very high......I'm sooooo excited I have wanted this for about 4 years since my last prenancy which didn't end well....**BABY DUST to all**


----------



## bubbamadness

Vintagedior said:


> Well I waited until 16dpo and took a test around 930 this morning and got a bright BFP and I'm soooooo excited.....my only symptoms where sore bbs on the sides that still haven't went anywhere and they are full...also started getting some funny feeling cramps yesterday....my temp stayed @ 98.3 or higher....and a couple days after ovulation I blew my nose and it was a little blood in it....and I think implantation happened a couple days ago about 13dpo I had alittle pink mucus when I checked it then it went away and never came back....my cervix was soft and low after ovulation and up to a couple of days ago and now its kinda firm and very high......I'm sooooo excited I have wanted this for about 4 years since my last prenancy which didn't end well....**BABY DUST to all**

Congratulations xxx :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Vintagedior said:


> Well I waited until 16dpo and took a test around 930 this morning and got a bright BFP and I'm soooooo excited.....my only symptoms where sore bbs on the sides that still haven't went anywhere and they are full...also started getting some funny feeling cramps yesterday....my temp stayed @ 98.3 or higher....and a couple days after ovulation I blew my nose and it was a little blood in it....and I think implantation happened a couple days ago about 13dpo I had alittle pink mucus when I checked it then it went away and never came back....my cervix was soft and low after ovulation and up to a couple of days ago and now its kinda firm and very high......I'm sooooo excited I have wanted this for about 4 years since my last prenancy which didn't end well....**BABY DUST to all**

GREAT BIG CONGRATULATIONS :thumbup:


----------



## bubbamadness

bubbamadness said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Hello, here are my signs and symptoms leading up to a hopeful BFP....
> 
> 1DPO- Bloated, White CM, Dry nose
> 2DPO- White CM, Moody & Tired, Dry lips
> 3DPO- White CM, Tearful, Super Spotty Skin, Headache
> 4DPO- White CM, Super Bitch & Tired, Dry patches on arms, Lower Back pain
> 5DPO- White CM, Emotional, Mood swings, Raised Temp, Lower back pain, craving a burger and cream cake
> 6DPO- White CM, Calm, Raised Temp, Skin still crap, can't stop thinking of cream cakes!
> 7DPO- White CM, Very Angry all day, Raised Temp, itchy boob, Look like a Pizza, constipated. Had a nice big juicy burger, still want cakes!
> 8DPO- White CM, Weeing a lot, Raised Temp, Calm, eating chocolate and cream cakes! :blush: Skin is worse :dohh:
> 
> 
> So this is me so far, will keep on adding to this thread and would love to hear your signs and symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> 9DPO- Nipples are sore and leaking a bit? Can't get enough of cheese, weeing a lot, raised temp, pulling feeling in lower abdomenClick to expand...
> 
> 10DPO- angry and bitchy, starving, pulling feeling down below, sore nipples, white CM. 5 days till I test, The witch will probably get me though :dohh: Period due on Thurs 25th :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> The 25th is Friday! Another day to wait! EKKK!! I hate all this waiting :wacko:
> Anyway....
> 11DPO- Tearful, Sore Nipples, Cramping, a bit sicky, Tiny bit of brown spotting, Can't help but think the :witch: is going to arrive early or on time :cry:. Feel really sad today :brat: The wait is doing me inClick to expand...

12DPO- Sensitive nipples, back ache, tired, tearful, crampy.
Did a Asda preg test and think I've got a very very faint line, but can't help but be cynical until witch hopefully doent arrive on Fri :dohh:


----------



## Jocr

Bubbamadness Exciting - I know its sooo hard waiting around. Will you do another test tomorrow?
You seem to have some good signs so fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats vintage!!!!


----------



## Babyluck

Hi Ladies,

What a fab thread! I have sore boobs on the sides, mainly on my right side, almost feels like my glands under my armpiys are up. I feel sensitive emotionally. Like I can cry at the silliest of things. Also my dog has been really off with me, but fine with my husband...They say animals sense things????

Good luck all you ladies xxx

I am 8dpo. When do you think its a good time to test?


----------



## ashley_s_411

I'm currently 7 dpo, 

eating EVERYTHING in sight, never have that full feeling
BB's not sore whatsoever, they feel perfectly fine
since I ovulated I've been cramping on and off all day
at 8:30 this morning in class, I almost had to leave because I thought I was going to get sick
I have a nasty cold, but the bf has one too, most likely caught it from him
my cervix is up high
barely any cm, just enough to coat inside and that it, its kind of sticky, but clear
really painful to BD

I'm going to test 11dpo, so saturday morning probably.....
do my symptoms sound promising

I had a miscarriage Feb 1st, and was most likely a chemical, we didnt wait to TTC, as soon as I stopped bleeding, we've been BD'ing at least twice a day since, its CD 21 today.

On CD 15 and CD 17 I had light pink cm, only when I wiped, once each time. I figured that was my ovulation bleeding, I counted CD 16 as 1 dpo

Thanks!


----------



## bubbamadness

Jocr said:


> Bubbamadness Exciting - I know its sooo hard waiting around. Will you do another test tomorrow?
> You seem to have some good signs so fingers crossed for you :dust:

Hello Jocr, I did a test but BFN, Think that there was a very slight line, but disregarding it as evap line, don't want to get my hopes up.

2 days to go and then I get a definate answer :thumbup:

Just hope that :witch: stays away :nope:


----------



## bubbamadness

bubbamadness said:


> Jocr said:
> 
> 
> Bubbamadness Exciting - I know its sooo hard waiting around. Will you do another test tomorrow?
> You seem to have some good signs so fingers crossed for you :dust:
> 
> Hello Jocr, I did a test but BFN, Think that there was a very slight line, but disregarding it as evap line, don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> 2 days to go and then I get a definate answer :thumbup:
> 
> Just hope that :witch: stays away :nope:Click to expand...

:dust: to you xxxx


----------



## bubbamadness

bubbamadness said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Hello, here are my signs and symptoms leading up to a hopeful BFP....
> 
> 1DPO- Bloated, White CM, Dry nose
> 2DPO- White CM, Moody & Tired, Dry lips
> 3DPO- White CM, Tearful, Super Spotty Skin, Headache
> 4DPO- White CM, Super Bitch & Tired, Dry patches on arms, Lower Back pain
> 5DPO- White CM, Emotional, Mood swings, Raised Temp, Lower back pain, craving a burger and cream cake
> 6DPO- White CM, Calm, Raised Temp, Skin still crap, can't stop thinking of cream cakes!
> 7DPO- White CM, Very Angry all day, Raised Temp, itchy boob, Look like a Pizza, constipated. Had a nice big juicy burger, still want cakes!
> 8DPO- White CM, Weeing a lot, Raised Temp, Calm, eating chocolate and cream cakes! :blush: Skin is worse :dohh:
> 
> 
> So this is me so far, will keep on adding to this thread and would love to hear your signs and symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> 9DPO- Nipples are sore and leaking a bit? Can't get enough of cheese, weeing a lot, raised temp, pulling feeling in lower abdomenClick to expand...
> 
> 10DPO- angry and bitchy, starving, pulling feeling down below, sore nipples, white CM. 5 days till I test, The witch will probably get me though :dohh: Period due on Thurs 25th :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> The 25th is Friday! Another day to wait! EKKK!! I hate all this waiting :wacko:
> Anyway....
> 11DPO- Tearful, Sore Nipples, Cramping, a bit sicky, Tiny bit of brown spotting, Can't help but think the :witch: is going to arrive early or on time :cry:. Feel really sad today :brat: The wait is doing me inClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO- Sensitive nipples, back ache, tired, tearful, crampy.
> Did a Asda preg test and think I've got a very very faint line, but can't help but be cynical until witch hopefully doent arrive on Fri :dohh:Click to expand...

13DPO- Crampy achey feeling in lower abdomen, headache, constant dry mouth, still got a pizza face, still a lot of white/creamy CM, hope Isnt a sign of AF coming to get me!

14DPO- Can't help but think AF on Fri is coming, very confused, BFN on £1 shop test, cervix is low and softish? Tired&fed up. Fingers crossed for Fri xxxxx only 2 days to go before i'm put out of my misery one way or another :dohh:


----------



## Jocr

bubbamadness said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Hello, here are my signs and symptoms leading up to a hopeful BFP....
> 
> 1DPO- Bloated, White CM, Dry nose
> 2DPO- White CM, Moody & Tired, Dry lips
> 3DPO- White CM, Tearful, Super Spotty Skin, Headache
> 4DPO- White CM, Super Bitch & Tired, Dry patches on arms, Lower Back pain
> 5DPO- White CM, Emotional, Mood swings, Raised Temp, Lower back pain, craving a burger and cream cake
> 6DPO- White CM, Calm, Raised Temp, Skin still crap, can't stop thinking of cream cakes!
> 7DPO- White CM, Very Angry all day, Raised Temp, itchy boob, Look like a Pizza, constipated. Had a nice big juicy burger, still want cakes!
> 8DPO- White CM, Weeing a lot, Raised Temp, Calm, eating chocolate and cream cakes! :blush: Skin is worse :dohh:
> 
> 
> So this is me so far, will keep on adding to this thread and would love to hear your signs and symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> 9DPO- Nipples are sore and leaking a bit? Can't get enough of cheese, weeing a lot, raised temp, pulling feeling in lower abdomenClick to expand...
> 
> 10DPO- angry and bitchy, starving, pulling feeling down below, sore nipples, white CM. 5 days till I test, The witch will probably get me though :dohh: Period due on Thurs 25th :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> The 25th is Friday! Another day to wait! EKKK!! I hate all this waiting :wacko:
> Anyway....
> 11DPO- Tearful, Sore Nipples, Cramping, a bit sicky, Tiny bit of brown spotting, Can't help but think the :witch: is going to arrive early or on time :cry:. Feel really sad today :brat: The wait is doing me inClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO- Sensitive nipples, back ache, tired, tearful, crampy.
> Did a Asda preg test and think I've got a very very faint line, but can't help but be cynical until witch hopefully doent arrive on Fri :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 13DPO- Crampy achey feeling in lower abdomen, headache, constant dry mouth, still got a pizza face, still a lot of white/creamy CM, hope Isnt a sign of AF coming to get me!
> 
> 14DPO- Can't help but think AF on Fri is coming, very confused, BFN on £1 shop test, cervix is low and softish? Tired&fed up. Fingers crossed for Fri xxxxx only 2 days to go before i'm put out of my misery one way or another :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks for documenting this. Stay away :witch:!!!
Fingers crossed x:hugs:


----------



## Jocr

ashley_s_411 said:


> I'm currently 7 dpo,
> 
> eating EVERYTHING in sight, never have that full feeling
> BB's not sore whatsoever, they feel perfectly fine
> since I ovulated I've been cramping on and off all day
> at 8:30 this morning in class, I almost had to leave because I thought I was going to get sick
> I have a nasty cold, but the bf has one too, most likely caught it from him
> my cervix is up high
> barely any cm, just enough to coat inside and that it, its kind of sticky, but clear
> really painful to BD
> 
> 
> I'm going to test 11dpo, so saturday morning probably.....
> do my symptoms sound promising
> 
> I had a miscarriage Feb 1st, and was most likely a chemical, we didnt wait to TTC, as soon as I stopped bleeding, we've been BD'ing at least twice a day since, its CD 21 today.
> 
> On CD 15 and CD 17 I had light pink cm, only when I wiped, once each time. I figured that was my ovulation bleeding, I counted CD 16 as 1 dpo
> 
> Thanks!

Wow good luck.
I also have had a nasty cold and been run down (apparently can be a good sign)https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif
I will also be doing a test on friday or saturday so good luck US:hugs:Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Broody1976

Why is it that just hours, let alone days after I have ovulated, I have imaginary pregnancy symptoms?

I think I ovulated on Sunday (according to my CB OPK thingy) and now I'm sure I'm experiencing stuff, even though I'm probably not!!

:dohh: Sooooo frustrating.


----------



## Jocr

Broody1976 said:


> Why is it that just hours, let alone days after I have ovulated, I have imaginary pregnancy symptoms?
> 
> I think I ovulated on Sunday (according to my CB OPK thingy) and now I'm sure I'm experiencing stuff, even though I'm probably not!!
> 
> :dohh: Sooooo frustrating.

I know - I should have shares in preg tests as I have used two already (stupidly) and im only 5dpo!!:growlmad:


----------



## bubbamadness

bubbamadness said:


> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbamadness said:
> 
> 
> Hello, here are my signs and symptoms leading up to a hopeful BFP....
> 
> 1DPO- Bloated, White CM, Dry nose
> 2DPO- White CM, Moody & Tired, Dry lips
> 3DPO- White CM, Tearful, Super Spotty Skin, Headache
> 4DPO- White CM, Super Bitch & Tired, Dry patches on arms, Lower Back pain
> 5DPO- White CM, Emotional, Mood swings, Raised Temp, Lower back pain, craving a burger and cream cake
> 6DPO- White CM, Calm, Raised Temp, Skin still crap, can't stop thinking of cream cakes!
> 7DPO- White CM, Very Angry all day, Raised Temp, itchy boob, Look like a Pizza, constipated. Had a nice big juicy burger, still want cakes!
> 8DPO- White CM, Weeing a lot, Raised Temp, Calm, eating chocolate and cream cakes! :blush: Skin is worse :dohh:
> 
> 
> So this is me so far, will keep on adding to this thread and would love to hear your signs and symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> 9DPO- Nipples are sore and leaking a bit? Can't get enough of cheese, weeing a lot, raised temp, pulling feeling in lower abdomenClick to expand...
> 
> 10DPO- angry and bitchy, starving, pulling feeling down below, sore nipples, white CM. 5 days till I test, The witch will probably get me though :dohh: Period due on Thurs 25th :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> The 25th is Friday! Another day to wait! EKKK!! I hate all this waiting :wacko:
> Anyway....
> 11DPO- Tearful, Sore Nipples, Cramping, a bit sicky, Tiny bit of brown spotting, Can't help but think the :witch: is going to arrive early or on time :cry:. Feel really sad today :brat: The wait is doing me inClick to expand...
> 
> 12DPO- Sensitive nipples, back ache, tired, tearful, crampy.
> Did a Asda preg test and think I've got a very very faint line, but can't help but be cynical until witch hopefully doent arrive on Fri :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 13DPO- Crampy achey feeling in lower abdomen, headache, constant dry mouth, still got a pizza face, still a lot of white/creamy CM, hope Isnt a sign of AF coming to get me!
> 
> 14DPO- Can't help but think AF on Fri is coming, very confused, BFN on £1 shop test, cervix is low and softish? Tired&fed up. Fingers crossed for Fri xxxxx only 2 days to go before i'm put out of my misery one way or another :dohh:Click to expand...

15DPO- early AF! I'm out :cry:


----------



## Finsmummy

This thread is GRRRREAT! 

It's reassuring to know that those obvious AF symptoms could actually be a big fat :BFP:


----------



## ifoundmysoul

can i ad mine please guys

mine are -

1 dpo - nothing

2 dpo - nothing

3 dpo - tender breasts

4 dpo - tender breasts, headache

5 dpo - tender breasts, headache, skin break out, nausea, tmi but rushing for a no 2, increased appetite, heartburn

6 dpo - tender breasts, skin break out, nausea, tmi but rushing for a no 2, increased appetite, heartburn, backache, cramps

7 dpo - tender breasts, headache, skin break out, nausea, tmi but rushing for a no 2, increased appetite, headache, cramps and hopefully most importantly a few sharp pains on my right side in the afternoon for about 5 mins

8 dpo - tender breasts, headache, skin break out, headache

9 dpo so far not so tender breast and a little nausea


----------



## davo

Hi all
So I got my BFP yesterday at 13dpo on an IC first and then frer that evening.
Thought I'd post my symptoms on here cos I know I was always checking!
* To be honest I've hardly felt anything during the 2nd week - I thought my AF was def coming cos of this and then at 10dpo I had a wipe of pink and told DH that my period had arrived.

TWW:
- niggly mild cramps nearly everyday in 1st wk
- poking, stabbing sensation in breasts now and again but nothing too painful
- itchy boobs and nipples which did drive me crazy. Thought it was cos I was wearing a new bra! 
-almost unoticeable back ache
-tiredness but I put that down to a hard week at work this week and had not been sleeping well either
-felt cold, shaky and dizzy at 11/12dpo
-creamy cm which sometime made me feel 'wet'
-spotting began 10dpo off and on but just watery brown cm

Sorry if this is all tmi! And everyone's different of course
:dust: to all


----------



## Jocr

davo said:


> Hi all
> So I got my BFP yesterday at 13dpo on an IC first and then frer that evening.
> Thought I'd post my symptoms on here cos I know I was always checking!
> * To be honest I've hardly felt anything during the 2nd week - I thought my AF was def coming cos of this and then at 10dpo I had a wipe of pink and told DH that my period had arrived.
> 
> TWW:
> - niggly mild cramps nearly everyday in 1st wk
> - poking, stabbing sensation in breasts now and again but nothing too painful
> - itchy boobs and nipples which did drive me crazy. Thought it was cos I was wearing a new bra!
> -almost unoticeable back ache
> -tiredness but I put that down to a hard week at work this week and had not been sleeping well either
> -felt cold, shaky and dizzy at 11/12dpo
> -creamy cm which sometime made me feel 'wet'
> -spotting began 10dpo off and on but just watery brown cm
> 
> Sorry if this is all tmi! And everyone's different of course
> :dust: to all

Thats wonderful news!
Well done you :flower:


----------



## Sunshine1005

thought id share my TWW symptoms with my BFP... I usually have a 31 day cycle... About two weeks before AF is due i always get sore boobs... by the day im due the soreness is usally gone... the night before i was due they started KILLING me all over again... a week before BFP for one whole day i had horrible heartburn! at one point not sure exactly i could have sworn i saw the tiniest dot of blood on panties off to the side but thought i was seeing things. oh and increase of CM... sorry tmi. GOOD LUCK LADIES :dust:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Ive just had a gush of CM and wondering if its *a sign*

Ive had many others, most PMS symptoms, for the last three days or so Ive had kinda strong but dull pains where I usually get OV pains, but both sides at once. Im getting evening sickness, but I had that the same DPO last month.

Today the cramps are less, but Ive had a gush of CM this morning and now I kinda feel like im dripping.... Its yellowish in colour and watery, doesnt smell or anything so Im sure its not an infection. I dont usually have anything like this before AF, but I dont think ive ovulated much in the past so nothing to compare it to rly.

Im about 8DPO today and have already done 4 tests lol. Found a stash. Ofc theyve all been negative


----------



## jennybellaa

Sooo here's my story : af was here feb 1-4 and I'm on a normal 30 day cycle.. it was due march 3.. well I supposidly ovulated feb 11 -16 (had intercourse on the 11th) af didn't show when she was supposed to and starting on march 4 every time I eat I get terrible heartburn.. tender nipples also accompanied..took a test sat night and got a BFN and yesterday started to cramp and bleed slightly and today I'm bleeding a little heavier but it doesn't seem like a normal period and I've also sstill got heartburn ,nausea,and tender nipples .. lm guessing this was just a cruel joke...right? :(


----------



## beanbubs

BUMP BUMP wonderful thread gonna keep it ALIVE!!!


----------



## PennyLane

I'm starting my 6th 2ww today I think! Just a little curious though, how are there symptoms before implatation? Just want to understand this a little more. This thread got me all excited cause my bbs are all sore when I run. I know its early but this doesn't happen until about a week before af. I'm trying not to symptom spot and just go about my life normally, but I think its impossible. And now that I KNOW there are symptoms a whole week before implatation occurs I think its gonna be even harder!


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

A lot of the symptoms that we experience are a result of the rise in progesterone after ovulation which is what makes our temperature go up too .... which i s why a lot of women get symptoms even though they are not pregnant .... the symptoms only really begin properly after ovulation so once you are around 7dpo you should really start to notice them more!!

Good luck to you chick xxx


----------



## Gnomer

PennyLane said:


> I'm starting my 6th 2ww today I think! Just a little curious though, how are there symptoms before implatation? Just want to understand this a little more. This thread got me all excited cause my bbs are all sore when I run. I know its early but this doesn't happen until about a week before af. I'm trying not to symptom spot and just go about my life normally, but I think its impossible. And now that I KNOW there are symptoms a whole week before implatation occurs I think its gonna be even harder!

I'm exactly the same! Trying my best not to symptom spot, but I can't help myself! I'm feeling really strange. Been beyond tired this week, I could happily just sleep constantly. But then when it comes to actual sleep time, I can't. Something distracts me! I'm getting really emotional over things that wouldn't normally bother me (last night i cried whilst reading a not particularly sad book, and just this minute found myself welling up watching a wildlife program). 
I'm feeling really sicky a few times during the day, and I'm completely off alcohol. Not got sore bbs, but I can feel them, if that makes any sense. I'm more aware they are actually there. No cramping, but last week I had very slight spotting (actually thought i had a small tear down there, until I inspected and realised there was nothing).
I had a mc at 16 weeks last year, and cannot remember ANY of my early symptoms, i just remember 'knowing' that i was pregnant. 
This time around I really want to be pregnant, so I don't know if I'm imgaing it or not! 

(I didn't really plan to write this much, got carried away, as per!)


----------



## keyahopes

We got our BFP on our 18th cycle with some help (IUI) and i though I'd share my symptoms (or lack of).

Quite frankly, I had no symptoms whatsoever. Since we had been trying for so long, I was very aware of my body, and would symptom spot obsessively. 

I got normal AF like cramps 3 -4 days before AF due date, which usually tells me that I am out. I was so sure that I was out that I even had some wine to drink. I didn't see any change in CM, no nausea, nothing.

The day AF was due, my nips felt sore, but only to the touch. The next day I did a test and it was positive. So if you feel like AF is on her way and you have no symptoms, it does not mean you are out.

To this day, I feel no different, except for my boobs which are still kinda sore.

Good luck everyone, I used to constantly visit this thread while symptom spotting.


----------



## PennyLane

You ladies are great and so is this thread maybe I'll finish reading it someday! Hahaa. It's kinda gigantic


----------



## plastic

This thread is AMAZING

I am on my first cycle of clomophine (i think its pretty much same as clomid)

any way I was told that it is really unlikely that i ovulated this cycle as my progesterone levels were to low (2.2 when they should have been greater than 30)

any way I am still testing but so far all :bfn: as i have the following going on and opinions:

* lower back ache
* stuffy nose (i am waiting for a full blown cold but nothing happening)
* all wet feeling down stairs
* bloated lower abdomen, i mean my clothes are all feeling tight (that could be just pure weight gain tho :blush:
* headaches just constant dull headaches
* peeing more frequently
* and i have had a major breakout on my chest 

I just don't know if its all in my head or if it really could have happened


----------



## Sizzles

Phew! I've just finished reading the WHOLE thread! It's taken me about 6 weeks or more in bits and pieces.

So I know this is kind of for those who have had BFPs to share symptoms, but I also know a lot of you gals hopefully add symptoms pre testing, which is what I'm doing.
I think we dtd on ov day and 4 days before, so a little thin on the ground, but I'm hoping the timing part was crucial. 

Since about 2/3 dpo I had mild af type cramping every day for nearly a week. They've gone now. I've had creamy cm; nothing out of the ordinary in quantity, but I usually get brown cm from day 20/21 (latest was cd25) - I'm cd22 today and still having normal cm, but I've also been taking flaxseed oil since 5dpo so it could be that. 1-2 dpo I was also mega-tired and lethargic. Yesterday and today I've woken up feeling ever so slightly nauseous and very hungry.
Underside of left (.) is itchy??

Won't be testing until next Saturday, assuming af stays away, but wondered what the thinking was. I've also been trying really hard to use positive thinking and visualisation this cycle, so it'll be interesting to see if it's helped at all.


----------



## ttcfirst

Love this thread!! Killing some time during the TWW!!


----------



## eve123

Hi everyone, i am currently 9DPO, i dont have an exact breakdown of symptoms as i said i wouldn't symptom spot everything (yeah right), i was extremely emotional on 6DPO like crying every few mins, am gassy (TMI) and have had the odd shooting pain in right boob! But this morning we DTD and my DH said that i felt different (bigger alot of fluid) sorry TMI, now i am a little bit itchy almost like thrush (havent had this in years!), this is the only thing different this month! 

Anyone had this that lead to a BFP???


----------



## TxCk

This thread has helped me through the last two weeks so much, so I wanted to add my :bfp: symptoms. I used opk's and pre seed this month, and I believe both of these things really helped me along. 

I ovulated a day or so later than normal this month, so I am hoping my dpo's are right.

1-3dpo - Nothing
4 dpo - Mood Swing (not normal for me)
5 dpo - Mood Swing again (really not normal!)
6 dpo - Nothing
7 dpo - Metallic taste (wouldn't have notice if I wasn't paying attention)
8 dpo - Cramps (to early for me to be cramping)
9 dpo - Few Cramps
10 dpo - Nothing 
11 dpo - Nothing
12 dpo - Cramps are back ( think Af is coming for a visit )
13 dpo - took hpt just because I hadn't started yet in early am, even though it was early and got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Went about bought three more test, just to be sure! All were :bfp: :cloud9:
Sore bb's started today and increased thrist.
14 dpo - Took one more test just to be sure again, and still +. Sore bb's again and starting to feel a little nausea.

All along I was worried this wasn't my month because I didn't have sore bb's or lots of cm early on. Also, no implantation bleed.

Good Luck to everyone!!!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## colrose

Got my :bfp: this morning. :witch: wasnt due until the 18th but I had a feeling I had some symptoms that were so easy to spot for me that I had to take the test:

Sore boobies (almost immediately)
Cranky
lower back ache
Couldnt sleep
Bloody nose
Diarrhea (sorry-TMI)
Itchy throat and stuffy nose
Cramps arrived more than a week before af was due which wasnt normal

I usually get sore boobies before she arrives however they were sore way before I was due.


----------



## AverysMommy

I love this thread! I'm only 5dpo and have no signs/symptoms yet, but hopefully that will change. I didn't find out I was pregnant with my son right away (nearly 5 yrs ago) so I have no clue what early signs I had, if any. This waiting is no fun!


----------



## MissCherry

Hey my af is due on the 29th but I've got REALLY sore bbs and I've broken out I'm spots on my face and chin which I've never suffered from. I'm also really achy at the bottom of my back and my shoulders. Hopefully I'll be getting a BFP! Has anyone else had shoulder aches? I haven't really had cramps just feel generally uncomfortable xx


----------



## sarina53172

i have a question i took my temp around 1230 today it was 97.7..and i took it just now cuz i felt warmer and it was 98.3 no fever but is that a good sign? i hopeeeee lol


----------



## mesdupmoi

Hi. AF is currently 8 days late, got achey boobs, shivers, increased thirst/hunger (which of course creates the need to pee, though sometimes I'm on the loo every 5 minutes...) odd feeling down below, almost like a kick/muscle spasm, constant headache, and my nose is clear, which is odd for me, as it's normally stuffed up. I ate something earlier which normally fills me for hours, but I was hungry again almost half an hour later..

Hoping for a BFP, been trying for 3years now! x


----------



## IMPPEARL

Hi, everyone. I just got my BFP last week, so I figured I'd add my early symptoms. 

Before af was due, my brests were really sensative, and it didn't go away as af date approched as it usually does. They were and still are like poking a bruse. It started in the arm pit area but has since become the whole Brest. And Nipples were and still are at attention all the time.

A week after af was due. I am starting to feel slightly sick, after eating certain things.


----------



## mesdupmoi

I've got the same feeling with my breasts.. sore armpit area.. x


----------



## Isabel209

hello girls,

is there anyone out there who was considered as infertile and still got preggo?
do you know if infertile women can get preggo or not?


----------



## sarahsexy57

Hey, I dont know if I am, but I have been getting very weak period pains that last for about 5 secs then go, also have had acidy feeling in my chest for about 2 days non stop. Could these be signs? im not AF for another week and a half. xx


----------



## mesdupmoi

Has anyone ever had temperature fluctuations? I have my heating on full, yet I am sat here shivering.. x


----------



## sarahsexy57

Hey ladies congrats on your BFP :D :
i was wondering if anyone could help me,
I am 3 days past O, I have been feeling cramps like period pains but weaker where you would normally have pains this goes around to my back and down my legs, It isnt painful but i know its there it doesnt last for very long either, i have started to feel nausious towards the evening but havent been sick and have been getting headaches and am very tired. Could I be pregnant or is it too early to know? XXX


----------



## Justtoshare

Hi, 

I am about 6 weeks pregnant and just found out. Have read this forum so many times, so figured I should contribute now. I apologize in advance for the length, but I used to really appreciate details when I was looking before, so hope someone finds this useful!

The only thing that was consistently and noticeably different from this cycle and all the others where I was "sure" I was pregnant was that my breasts started to get sore immediately (the week after my period), starting with incredibly sensitive nipples without the breasts themselves being sore (after a few days the nipple sensitivity went away and my breasts just hurt), and have stayed that way the entire time. Other cycles I would have a few days of soreness and then a few days where I wasn't sure if they were sore, etc. This time, there was no debate at all - they hurt all the time! The soreness changed - for the first few weeks it was the whole breast and really sore, then it kind of moved to the sides and got sharper, the last two weeks it has been sharper and more felt like there were harder pieces inside the breasts, so when I lay down on my stomach it felt like I was being poked. Crappy.

Other symptoms:
1) around conception/implantation, I was sitting down to pack a suitcase and suddenly felt this weird thing in my uterus - couldn't even describe it (a burrowing? a scrape? a tug?) - that passed within a moment but I thought - well, if I were pregnant, that was definitely the baby digging in. 

2) around week 2 I spent an entire night vomiting; figured I had a stomach bug because I slept the next day and wasn't sick anymore

3) around week 4 I had a terrible headache for about 2 days. Never get headaches unless I am about to get sick but I wasn't getting sick, just had this aching head.

4) from week 4-5.5 was pretty dizzy all the time. I get that sometimes but haven't had it for a while so was kind of surprised

5) around week 5, had a few days of being totally, completely, loopy. Couldn't concentrate, felt like the world wasn't real, tried to make coffee but forgot to put the coffee in and poured myself a cup of hot water instead before I realized my mistake

6) week 4.5-6, totally went off alcohol. Not a huge drinker but like to have some occasionally. Went off beer first - completely! it tasted disgusting - so I opted for wine instead, which was fine. Then went off everything. Tried to drink a rum punch the other day and couldn't get past 2 sips. barf. 

7) week 5/6, more vomiting. But I was on a tiny overnight boat in choppy waters - never been seasick before, but it sure made sense for that occasion. Still, a bit unusual.

8) week 2 and week 4, had weird food dreams and I don't think I have EVER dreamed about food before. First one I was chowing through some vanilla ice cream like there was no tomorrow. Second one I was helping my aunt buy huge pans full of gooey delicious foods - cherry cobbler and mashed potatoes with gravy - all very excessive and indulgent kinds of things. When I woke up both times I wasn't craving the foods themselves.

9) weeks 2-6, the dreams. Aside from the food thing, every night I have been having unusually intense and specific dreams and remembering them. I tend to remember my dreams usually but this was more consistent and the dreams were odder and more precise than even I am used to.

10) weeks 2-6 but varying - smells. Not too bad but couldn't stand smoke (which I usually don't like anyway), meat (again, I'm vegetarian, so not a huge fan) and my boyfriend (!) (who usually smells just fine but starting around that first vomiting episode, I've had multiple days of feeling nauseated from his normally nice smell. blagh. Have not shared this with him. :)

11) week 5-6, craving carbs. I wanted a huge plate of pasta the other night. Then pancakes. Then craving rice. Hungrier in general week 5

12) week 6, nausea. All the time. Thanks, little half-pea. 

13) other random things - week 3/4/5, my knees felt oddly wobbly and out of joint. Random. My exercising routine was harder than normal - I just felt generally weaker. I could still make it through but wasn't able to go as hard and didn't feel as good after-wards as I usually do. Weight gain of about 10 pounds but pretty sure this has way more to do with my completely excessive food intake the past two months than the pregnancy. That being said, even with exercise, the extra pounds don't seem to want to go anywhere, when normally I can get them off more easily. And weeks 4-6, pretty emotional/pissy, though chalked it up to the period that in fact...did not come. Also had a day of dark bleeding (not even a third of a tampon's worth) week 6, with plenty of light cramping. Week 5 and 6 in general had cramping and achiness that could have been period coming...


----------



## Justtoshare

Oh, and I forgot week 3-4, I had terrible heartburn and acid for daaaaaaays. NEVER have this - not ever. It was awful. Didn't matter what I ate, if I ate, if I didn't eat. Nothing mattered.


----------



## Sammy0585

*My symptoms*

I didnt keep track of what days symptoms occured, but ive tried them in order chronologically (as i remember them anyway) then i hope they will be of use to other ladies out there, just as you were all of help to me when i was trying to figure it all out! 


- around 4/5 days after conception got a terrible head cold. Mega runny nose, bit of a tickly cough & a headache. No explanation for it as the ship is a closed environment and noone else onboard had a cold!

- throughout have had minor twinges and cramping similar to period pains. BUT really really mild. My period pains often have me doubled over and crying at times, but these were just a dull ache.

- first week a lot of CM. Knickers feeling wet, thought period had arrived on several occasions. Clear and watery, not a slippery or sticky.

- last few days, still wet feeling, but CM is more creamy. No smell or colour to it.

- dull back ache in small of back. Consistant with what i get during period.

- gums bled when brushing teeth. Probably a week ish after ovulation. Only happened for one day and all fine again now.

- Sicky feeling from around 1 week after ovulation. Not like im going to throw up right away, but just unsettled. Im now at 4 weeks +3 and ive had to sit still all morning or risk throwing up. Its been really bad. Dry toast is all i can stomach.

- Constipation. Majorly. By the time i realised it had almost been two weeks. The one time i managed to go it was like small dark pellets and was a real effort despite a desperate urge like i was about to burst. Accompanied by stomach cramps and sicky feeling.


----------



## 3 girlies

i got my bfp yesterday on a digi at 10 dpo. i kept a diary of everything from 1 dpo, sorry if its tmi but i didnt want to miss anything out :thumbup:


ovulation day: positive opk, bad cramps, i was in agony all night.
1dpo: positive opk, more cramps, dry cm, tender tummy when pressed!
2dpo: positive opk, more cramps, blob of white cm.
3dpo: positive opk, lots of white cm,cervix high & very soft, sore nipples they stayed erect even in a warm bath :blush:
4dpo: positive opk, creamy cm, sore boobs under armpits
5dpo: positive opk, cramping (felt like af cramps) tender boobs, white cm.
6dpo: positive opk, very sore boobs, cramp in my tummy when i sneezed or coughed,felt sick in the evening, white thick cm.
7dpo: cervix very high & soft, still in pain when i cough or sneeze. bfn on superdrug test :(
8dpo: boobs not sore but feel full when i take my bra off. creamy white cm. Felt a bit sick but nothing bad.
9dpo: same as yesterday another bfn :(
10dpo:sharp cramp on right side, only lasted a few seconds, thick white cm. felt dizzy so went to get a test, they only had a digi so i did it anyway.....PREGNANT 1-2 :shock:

opks stayed positive throughout!


----------



## sarahsexy57

Im a week late with Brown spotting...Last period was 24th March!!, Have had a lot of cramps since ovulation and have had a lot of moodswings. mainly towards my boyfriend, have also had a breakout of spots on my chest. Feeling depressed... crying or feeling like i want to...I have done loads of tests all cam out neg apart from 2 I did one last Friday it was a faint pos then Sunday I got a BFP tested Monday neg and i did a few more this week all still neg...I dont know what is going on! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarah maybe you had a chemical pregnancy....


----------



## iwish4abfp

Hey ladies

I had my last period 21st February, this is the longest time I have went without one since we started ttc nearly a year ago!

I have done 2 hpt's but both negative!

Which is the most acurate one to use in your opinion?

I dont know if I have any symptons :blush: i feel bloated and narky of myself and have more headaches than normal and have had some minor cramping! I'm afraid to get my hopes up as they have been dashed for so long!

I have PCOS and my hubby has anti-bodies in his sperm so we have been referred for ICSI, so I'm assuming with all the problems we both have I wont conceive naturally :nope:

Has anyone else had similiar issues??


----------



## mesdupmoi

I think I may be getting my BFP soon :) Stomach is a little tender, I am feeling remarkably dizzy, getting a headrush whenever I stand up.. Boobs are a little sore, and I feel both full and hollow at the same time.. Did 2 tests over the weekend but both were BFN's.. :(

Hope you all get the BFP you're looking for soon xx


----------



## Yogurt

negative tests are my pregnancy symptoms


----------



## sarahsexy57

well i can tell you all. My period came :( maybe better luck this month not guna jinx it tho so not guna talk about it as much towards other people. It was hard I cried :( x


----------



## NewBeginnings

This thread is amazing! Been sitting here for three days read all 275 pages! After reading everyones stories I still have a question about ov:
How soon after ewcm do you ovulate? I don't bbt and no luck with opk's, but i did have ewcm with ov cramps for two days than I really cramped three days later. I wish i knew if i ov on the ewmc days or not until days after??? 
Either way now I have all the typical tww symptoms but this month i have noticed starting 6dpo: very dry chapped tight lips(lip balm doesn't help) and bloody tasting water on occasion. Sorry tmi.. but kinda a "dribbling" feeling down there but nothing to make note of when i wipe, it's just on the inside. I ordered pg test with 10mg early detection should arrive any day now 
How do you insert the happy faces?? lol


----------



## NewBeginnings

Anyone expecting AF around May 16th???? I'm trying not to SS but I can't help myself reading all these symptoms leading up to a BFP! I'm only 6-7 dpo and already obsessing over every twinge! Has anyone felt the dribbling feeling like youre about to start Af this early on? That is a new sign this month along with the bloody taste while drinking water sometimes. And very tight smooth lips like a sunburn on them. Aside from those few odd things my normal feelings after O are: cramps, very sore nipples and moody!


----------



## JoyDelight

Thank you all for the posts; have yet to read them all but from what I read, pregnancy is a possibility.

I thought I'd share my one symptom, which is hardness on inside of both boobs and they seem bigger, according to husband, and they also seem heavier. Had period on April 11 but sex was very early (April 20/21) early so I feel it was too early to conceive. 

Any ideas? Thanks again. :flower:


----------



## whatdamatter

So, these are the symptoms I'm having......

1. The past few days I've just felt like someone beat me, achy and extremely sleepy( I never take naps and its now kind of an everyday thing.)
2. I've felt like I was getting a cold. (Coughing & stuffy nose.)
3. My BB's are very sore and sensitive. (Its normally okay for my DD to touch them but now its almost awful.)
4. I've knocked off the alcohol. (Normally a one or two after work drinker, now i just dont even want it around.)


I'm not sure if I'm pregnant. We've only been trying for a month or two and my periods are so off that its very hard to track them. Should I take a test?


----------



## LauraJoanne

whatdamatter said:


> So, these are the symptoms I'm having......
> 
> 1. The past few days I've just felt like someone beat me, achy and extremely sleepy( I never take naps and its now kind of an everyday thing.)
> 2. I've felt like I was getting a cold. (Coughing & stuffy nose.)
> 3. My BB's are very sore and sensitive. (Its normally okay for my DD to touch them but now its almost awful.)
> 4. I've knocked off the alcohol. (Normally a one or two after work drinker, now i just dont even want it around.)
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm pregnant. We've only been trying for a month or two and my periods are so off that its very hard to track them. Should I take a test?

DEFFO! do a test :)


----------



## mesdupmoi

Still no AF for me, but also still getting BFN's :( AF was due 21days ago, so something is going on somewhere..

Here's to hoping x


----------



## LilLeafyLea

mesdupmoi said:


> Still no AF for me, but also still getting BFN's :( AF was due 21days ago, so something is going on somewhere..
> 
> Here's to hoping x

Hi there mesdupmoi, Have you tried changing the brand of HPT? I would pay a visit to your dr for a blood test. It wouldn't be so much of an issue if you were usually irregular but three weeks over and still getting BFN? 

Best of luck missy! Fingers Xd for a BFP soon! x


----------



## mesdupmoi

Thanks LilLeafyLea.
I've tried a couple of different brands, but havent actually tried one this week. Get paid tuesday, so going to grab a digi then.

I have a couple of questions to ask, which are likely to make me look a bit dense :/ They're to do with some of the abbreviations on here..
I don't understand "cm" or "opk", and was curious as to how to figure out where the cervix is, in relation to it moving or not.. (Obviously I know where it is normally lol!)

Please help!! x


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Seriously, that isn't dense lol, I was making my own formulations of what the acronyms meant - BFP meant - Brilliant! Flippin Pregnant! in my head lol!

CM = Cervical mucus - the discharge you get pre & post ovulation ( O )
OPK = Ovulation Predicter Kit, just like a HPT (Home Pregnancy Test) but calculates the best time to DTD (Do the dance - sex).

I used this site to decipher the rest:

https://www.ehow.com/how_2069555_understand-pregnancy-message-board-acronyms.html


Not 100% sure on the cervix positions, it's all a bit of a mystery to me too, hope this site helps :)

https://beyondfertility.com/cervical-position/


----------



## mesdupmoi

Thank You so Much!!
Thats a great help! x


----------



## mesdupmoi

Got a few more symptoms.. Chest is aching, and I'm getting cravings for cookies :/ x


----------



## dreambaby

I've just got my :bfp:
How my 2ww has gone:
4dpo - Bad spots, Bloating
5dpo - Sharp twinges right side of pelvis, Tender breasts
6dpo - Tender breasts
7dpo - Red sore nipples, Tender breasts, constipated, Tired (in bed by 8pm)
8dpo - Nipples a little chapped (flaky skin on them :shrug:) and the still feel sore and strange to touch, Spots are getting worse
9dpo - Bad spots, Tender breasts, faint posistives on internet cheapies (I thought these were evap lines). I would normally feel bloated this close to AF, but my tummy is suprisingly flat and comfortable. I got a 'not pregnant' on a Clear Blue digital in the evening.
10dpo - :bfp: 2x positive Clear Blues and 2x positive First Response tests, plus more positive internet cheapies.


----------



## Justwantababy

Congratulations dreambaby!! How flippin exciting!!! Here's wishing a happy&healthy 9 months for you. 

Yippeeeee! Preggers!! xoxox :happydance:


----------



## CandyBaby

Hi ladies, I am overjoyed to say I got my first ever positive result.... and I am in shock. I am 15 dpo and AF is due tomorrow. I have taken many tests in the past thinking in the back of my mind I know I&#8217;m not pregnant, and today when I went to take it I was thinking same thing.. I haven't been having many symptoms that most people say they get, and I never had the &#8220;I&#8217;m pregnant &#8220; feeling. Anyway, took the test and came back right away as a very dark positive. I was shocked so I took another and then took a clear blue digital, which came back PREGNANT!!!! I can hardly believe it. I will now tell you the few things that did happen...and for those who have don't feel any different, there is still a chance. I haven't kept track of my symptoms b/c I haven't really had a whole lot, here is what I can recall...... 
-At approx 6-7 dpo I started having period like cramping which I found strange b/c I was a week and half away, and I don't usually get anything until a week or so before. I passed it off as I may start my period a little earlier. Cramping is still happening, as if AF is going to show. Been having leg and hip pain along with it too, which happens to me during ovulation. 
- At approx 9-10 dpo I started having leg cramps which has subsided. Could have been due to wearing heels all the time. 
- At approx. 12 dpo I started finding I could smell things a little stronger, and I was having sinus headaches. So I thought the two were linked. I&#8217;ve Continued to have (sinus) headaches up to this point.
- I started getting sore dry lips a couple days ago and yesterday started noticing I was peeing a little more, but I drink a lot of water and coffee, so it could be from that too. 
- Boobs aren&#8217;t any more sore or tender than normal when AF is ready to show. No implantation spotting, no metallic taste, no nausea, no pimples, no vivid dreams. And everything that I did have cold have been caused by something else. Basically, I feel as normal as I would if AF were to show tomorrow. 
It&#8217;s still surreal to me yet, cause I don&#8217;t feel pregnant. I&#8217;m looking forward to everything that comes with it now. Going to see my family doctor this week and my OBGYN next week. Good luck to all you ladies who are continuing to try for their little bundle, baby dust to you all. And even though you have no symptoms or you think AF is going to show, don&#8217;t worry you may still be pregnant. Take care and Happy mother&#8217;s day to all you mommy&#8217;s and mommy&#8217;s to be. I got the best mother&#8217;s day gift ever today <3
PS. used preseed for the first time this month. Have tried on and off for the past year to year and 1/2 with no BFP until now :)


----------



## laura_2010

BIg Grtaz Ladies...
For me since ovulation iv had cramping... and feeling really hot since about 6dpo and had lil spotting, temp is still high, iv been having runny nose and lower back pain... Lots of cm and sometmes yellowish... :wacko:


----------



## whitglass

hey ladies! just got my very strong BFP at 16 DPO!!! decided not to test until AF was late. i am a very regular gal so when 14 dpo came and went, i tested thinking it was just a weird cycle, because i had almost NO symptoms. i was in mexico, a bridesmaid in a wedding, and tested the morning of the wedding. :) had to fake taking shots the whole day!

here are the symptoms i did have, and a few extra details bc i know i loved hearing the details during my 6 month journey!

the whole time i had diarrhea/loose poops. i thought maybe it was a weird bug i was getting over or some vitamins i was taking. no stomach pain with it though.

4-10 dpo - got a yeast infection for the first time in several years, went away on it's own. thought that was weird.

10 dpo to present - breasts started getting sore a little late in my cycle, but didn't hurt much more than usual AF soreness, but i guess more noticeable in the morning and evenings. what did make me test besides my late AF was that they kept getting sorer, and usually it fades as AF is approaching.

5 to 13 dpo - sensitive and sore nips, not that unusual.

15 dpo - had a very vivid dream of watching a HPT turn positive. two lines, really bright and clear, it seemed so real. i have heard ladies say this is a symptom before but i never really took to it. now i kind of believe it, because in 6 months of tests on my mind, this was the only dream where it turned positive and looked real.

a couple morning early on, before about 9 dpo i blew my nose in the morning and there was some blood in it.

also had a stuffy nose that felt like allergies, didn't think much of it. 

had a couple pimples that hurt, again not so unusual before AF. 

no cramping, but lots of gas and a noisy tummy! there was one morning around 8 dpo where i took my vitamins right before eating and got reeeaaallly nauseous. not just stomach queasy but saliva and almost ran to the toilet sick. 

i wasn't very tired, almost had more energy, and just now at 17 dpo i am starting to get constipated. :( waking up earlier than ever too. and bbs still sore but otherwise feeling great!

for what i did differently: every month for AF i use a Keeper, which is just like Instead Cups. i used it after every time we BD'd and sometimes slept with it in. 

i was also doing acupuncture and taking chinese herbs. i was also taking herbs to get over a virus i had that my body was fighting for awhile, so maybe when i started to fight the virus my body was able to focus on getting preggers!

sorry this was so long, we are so excited, don't ever give up and good luck to everyone!


----------



## la estrella

hello all,

this is the first time i am posting on this thread but have been totally addicted to it these last 3 months we have been TTC. The past three months I had tons of symptoms each month. Now again in the TWW I am having a surprising lack of symptoms. Hope this is a good sign, Wish me luck!

:dust:


----------



## la estrella

:flow:Also wanna say congratulations to CandyBaby!:flow:


----------



## CandyBaby

Thanks La Estrella, Of all the times I've taken preg tests I Never thought I'd see a BFP, but I did sooner than I thought and I am very excited!! I had nothing out of the ordinary to indicate I was and right now 4 days after getting my BFP I still find it hard to believe...... I had my first dr's appointment yesterday. If it wasn't for lack of having a period, I probably wouldn't believe it. Anyway, good luck to you girl, I hope this is your month. It happens when you least expect it....baby dust to you!!!!


----------



## la estrella

Thanks for the encouraging words CandyBaby. I'm due for AF the May 25. I'm gonna try not to test until I am really late. I had 3 disappointments int he last 3 months by testing too early and dont wanna go through it again. But....If I do get that magical:bfp: I will be sure to post my symptoms!

:dust:


----------



## la estrella

:flow:Congrats Whitglass!!!:flow:


----------



## rlj

I'm hoping someone can help me figure out what's going on! My period is 3 days late, which NEVER happens to me! Since about a week before my pissed period, I was having a few symptoms of pregnancy. Nausea, fatigue, headaches..I also started getting sharp shooting pains in my breasts that just come and go randomly, along with weird sharp pains in my abdomen that come and go...they never last more then a minute but I've never experienced them before. I just don't feel like my usual self. I took 1 pregnancy test the day of my missed period and it was negative and I tried again the next day (yesterday), but it was still negative, yet no period! Today I woke up and had a very small amount of pinkish/brown blood and now nothing. I've never been pregnant before so I'm hoping maybe someone has been in this situation before and can help me out :) Thanks!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

ok so im having what me and 100 other people think is implantation bleeding... af due today but she isnt here just that spotting only when i wipe after i use bathroom... baby cramps that come and go (nothing like my horrible ones i have) indigestion, lots of gas, and being tired....


----------



## Laidee

Hi ladies! This is my first time posting, but i've enjoyed reading the thread. We're not TTC so i don't pay attention to temps and dpo. However, OH seems to think i'm pregnant. I've been very tired the past few days. Falling asleep around 9 b/c I can't seem to keep my eyes open. And it's a deep sleep. My dreams have seemed very real too

I've felt very bloated and haven't had my usual food cravings. (it's normal for me to have strong cravings for something, its weird now that i don't really have a taste for anything). 

TMI but i'm very gassy too. Seems to come more-so at night. And slightly constipated.

This morning I had a hot flash while I was getting dressed. And I noticed that i'm developing acne in a very random place. 

I can't say that i'm going to the bathroom more, b/c i've been drinking more water over the last couple of days. And i've had no desire for alcohol which is a little weird. It's too early to test so only time will tell.


----------



## redrachel22

Love this thread! After reading it i've realised i have quite a few symptoms but i dont want to get my hopes up!! This is our 9th month ttc and af is due today. My dads been in hospital this last week so its been a really emotional time so im hoping this hasn't thrown my cycles out.

My symptoms so far:

1 - 4 DPO nothing
5 DPO Boobs felt really full, no pain
6 DPO Boobs fine, blood on tissue after blowing my nose, headache
7 DPO Headache and felt ears needed to pop
8 DPO BBT dip to well below coverline, headache and ears still, wet CM
9 DPO BBT back up, sore throat started in evening, headache and ears, wet CM, very gassy, very loose stools in the morning
10 DPO Sore throat but seems to be easing, tender boobs on sides, not painful though, very gassy

So thats where i am right now, i keep think im having AF cramps but then i get gassy and it goes (TMI)!

I've been really tired but i'm a bit sleep deprived and i had very mild cramps during the last few days but so mild i think i could have imagined it!

Thinking about it, all of my symtoms could be a result of me worrying about my dad. I'm sure af will arrive today, anyway as i have a short LP i dont know if there will be enough hormone to test now anyway, i would expect BFN. 

Urrggghhh, why do our bodies play tricks on us!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm digging this thread! lol

Next cycle I'm going to keep a little symptom diary :D 

All I know is I've been:
congested
nauseous
bloated
crampy
exhausted
irritable
dizzy

Unfortunately, most of those are the same symptoms I get for AF. lol


----------



## CrazyKitty

Bumpity bump... :) xox


----------



## juababy

I've read this entire thread in two days (it's pretty bad i did it all at work :-x )

It was so nice to read and keep seeing success stories of those who were trying and trying. 

I'm due in about 11 days (june 4) but I have some symptoms that keep bothering me. I'm trying not to get too excited, or thinking that I'm crazy, but I can't help but be optimistic. 

my symptoms include: (most of which i've had for a few days or so, not just today.)
very bad cramps (like AF is coming...and i never get it THIS early) It hasn't gone away...i feel it on and off throughout the day. 
Couple that with back cramps and i'm not feeling great. Last night i fell asleep around 8 and woke up around 1130...i was up for the next few hours with bad cramps (abdomen and back) and nausea. 
My breasts haven't been in excruciating pain but they have been...tender. They actually don't feel as tender today as they have. 
I have broken out on my face a little, i don't generally do that. 
A hint of a sore throat. 
Today I think there is a possibility I saw implantation bleeding though I'm really not sure. It was so faint. When i wiped it was dark yellow, kinda brownish, but i would not have noticed the difference had i not been looking for it. And there was a tiny bit of blood, i'm not kidding when i say tiny either. again, if i hadn't been looking for it, i probably would not have seen it. 

Hubs and I are trying for our first and since i've never been preg before idk how im supposed to feel. i'm not testing til june 3 (its my bday...i'm hoping that God gives the best gift ever!) so i'm going nuts with the strong cramping and fact that i can't test for another 10 days. 

also, this is our 3 or 4 cycle seriously trying...and our first using preseed. so, who knows :-/
sorry it's long...thanks for reading and helping out! its nice to have encouragement!!


----------



## surprisemummy

yay glad to see this thread is still going . i remember reading it from first to last page about two years ago :) so for that reason i cant beleive im on here again, i have a 14 month old boy and im having the same "feeling " i did before i found out i was pregnant with him. i tested and got a BFN but i have that heavy feeling in my stomach and the "i dont want to eat " feeling again. so im back on for a read to do some syptom spotting to drive myself insane with lol. x


----------



## bnf

AWESOME THREAD!!!!!
Ok, to the ladies that are/have been pregnant: I'd like to hear what you think of my symptoms (sorry for the long post!).

My hubby & I have been trying for about 7 months now. I am about 12dpo and some of these symptoms started at around 6dpo.

*tummy feeling... well, 'blech'- kinda nauseous, full, upset... seems to be getting worse now with waves of nausea 
*heartburn (lots)
*headaches, lots of headaches
*bloated
*legs are sore for no apparent reason
*tired, falling asleep in weird places, yet only able to sleep around 5-6 hours during the night
*had cramping around 6-8dpo but none now
*crying at silly things, like pictures of cute animals
*(sorry for TMI!) windy and constipated
*More CM than usual for this time (usual being nothing) but no flood. Just a little, kinda 'snotty'-looking stuff
*nasal congestion, no sore throat, a tiny bit of coughing
*boobs: not sore but somehow fuller feeling. Nipple area a little sensitive but no biggie
*lips dry & a little split with mouth ulcer
*no 'metallic' mouth taste but it does taste weird & is often dry
*greater smell sensitivity but not so I can't take it
*I don't think I'm going to the bathroom constantly- about every hour to 1.5 hours, which is within the normal range, although a little more frequently than totally normal.

Usually before AF, I feel a little more tired (but not in this way where I can go to sleep anywhere) and can sleep through the night, no problem. My legs feel sore usually during my first & second period days. I generally have no other cramping or pain and am regular at 29 days. _I've never felt like this before AF. EVER. _ Also, is it safe to take an aspirin/ibuprofen against the headaches?

We've been trying for what seems like forever and I don't want to get my hopes up. Maybe this is all in my head! I don't want to test until after I'm late because of all the past disappointments.

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## cj405

have just joined and thought i'd post my symptoms here and see if anyone can help me i have 2 children and have also had 4 m/c so i sort of know my body

After BD on 1dpo i went really light headed and felt sick almost fainted and felt quite out of it all night after that , now i know people say your body doesn't know about pregnancy till implantation , now the same thing happened to me the night i fell pregnant with my daughter 6 yrs ago i remember it well cos O/H still says that the reason we conceived cos i was ill

2dpo woke up with stuffy nose sore throat and feeling sick, really moody 

3dpo didn't sleep very well night before did't want to get out of bed in fact i stayed in bed till 11 with a headache and feeling really crap

4dpo realised my boobs dont feel there normal self ( i have breast implants and massage them daily so i know them well) had fluttering feeling in my right hip/ovary area that felt it was moving lower towards my pelivic bone ????? starting to think i could be pregnant did't sleep well at all and had really weird dreams

5dpo asked my other half if my boobs looked bigger ( after drooling for a while typical man) he said OMG they are huge 
had a dull ache in my stomach all day and constant trips to poop(tmi) i normally only go every few days but 4-5 times today and dull pain still hasn't gone noticed a blue vain in my left boob that runs down and across my nipple ???

6dpo woke up feeling really tired just wanted to go back to sleep even after a really good night sleep, as soon as i got out of bed i had to run to the bathroom and dry heaved for about 10 mins felt really tired all day, still got the dull pain and now constipated a little,had some more fluttering in my stomach but stoped after i had a sharp pain run thru my cervix only for a few seconds but it hurt that much i made me stand to try and get rid of it ( implantation maybe ?) had more pain and sharp twinges in my left side while trying to get to sleep , sore nipple 

7dpo woke up feeling better not been sick just feeling hungry i never feel hungry as i never have an apatite so very odd for me, noticed a faint blue vain on my other bb , not much cm and feeling a bit itchy only ever get yeast infections when im pregnant or have had a major BD weekend but not had any BD since last week , stomach feels heavy and got cramps like AF it due to arrive but still got 2 weeks before she comes ( i ovulate 7 days after she arrives and have been caught out by this with my DD )

any thoughts of if im just ill or if this could be it wasn't ttc but at the thought of having another im really excited by it FX not too sure if o/h is as excited or worried but im sure he'll be fine when he gets over the shock if i am


----------



## blmcd08

Isabel209 said:


> hello girls,
> 
> is there anyone out there who was considered as infertile and still got preggo?
> do you know if infertile women can get preggo or not?

My aunt was told she would never have children. After years of prayer and accepting this at age 38 she popped out 3. One right after they other. She has 3 beautiful healthy children. :) So I don't want to say yes or no this is just my experience :) GOOD LUCK!!!:hugs:


----------



## LorettaClaire

Hey ladies got my BFP 2 days ago and would like to share my symptoms for all you symptom spotters! 

-I was nauseous from around 7 dpo everyday
-Headaches and generally feeling like crap from 7 dpo!
-Stuffy nose started around 9 dpo
-A few dizzy spells at 10 dpo
-Boobs felt bizarrely numb 11 dpo. Day before my true BFP!
-Had EWCM from 9 dpo
-Oh and how can i forget exhausted from around 8 dpo. No matter how much i slept i didn't feel any better. Fortunately this has no subsided a little and now i just feel really tired all the time :haha:


----------



## moonlyte

Hi ladies,
I was reading this forum from last few days..I must say all of you in this forum are wonderful .love how you helping and supporting each other ..my story is I had one miscarriage last August(first pegnancy) due to molar pregnancy now I am in the try again boat since march .I really want to be pregnant again..my af is due on tuesday..really hoping and praying that I get successfull this month..congrats to everyone who get BFP and babydust to all


----------



## Grumblebea

Got into elevator on a cruise and caught a smell, ran back to my cabin and vomited (smells really bothered me)
Tired/naps
Grumpy
BBS so sore that when my sil hugged me at her wedding and it brought tears to my eyes


----------



## inkdchick

well in 5 days late and feeling very pregnant now and getting symptoms now im past the horrid period date, mainly achy armpit boobs but boobs not sore or nipss for that matter, very tired as of today, lots of creamy cm, burning sensation to boobs and nipps, a bit of bloated tummy , upset tummy with very loose stooles and thirst, vivid dreams and the old metallic taste hasnt left me now for the last three days, and the odd cramping low down nothing too painful and there is always a pull ot pinch around my belly button but thats it and im hoping no to get the nausea, have been told by anurse im pregnant but wont test til nest week late and then a whole calendar month will have past and i will be so so pleased as its taken 4 years to get this far xxx good luck


----------



## moonlyte

many congratulations to you inkdchick..wish you healthy 9 months


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Bump! xxx


----------



## laura_2010

What about this im 7dpo... and had lots of ewcm and creamy cm this last 2 days?? x


----------



## Twinkl3

1) Really sore boobs, to the point where wearing any clothing hurt them so much!
2) Extreme tiredness.
3) Feeling queezy for a week or two prior to finding out.
4) OH said I was a complete psycho lol, he said I would just get angry or cry over anything.


----------



## manchester1

i think i'm 17dpo ish. i haven't been obsessively symptom spotting, and because i get disappointed to see BFN I've decided not to buy any HPT's and test!

i took clomid this cycle and last cycle and last cycle i got AF at 17dpo, but not had any cramps and i really dont feel like shes on her way.

the last 3 days if had a snuffly nose, and one day a sore throat- thought i was getting the flu.
the only other symptom is my boobs. the past two days when i taken my bra off my boobs have killed. they feel like the inside of them is bruised and they hurt to touch. my nipples are fine though. 

so not really sure what to do. i said if AF hadnt arrived my June 5th (tomoz) i would test, but ive ordered some HPT's online and they probs wont arrive till Tues/Weds!!!

eeeeek! xxxx


----------



## hellybean

hi wonder if any of you can help as i am a bit confused!

i had my implant out on the 16th may as i mention previously! 
the night i had implant out i had a bleed that lasted about 5-6 days but not sure wether to have classed that as a period or not as i had constant spotting and bleeding throughout having the implant in!

On the 13th and 14th day (sat and sunday) of cycle if i was to class that first bleed as AF i had stetchy CM, my partner and i have been dtd everyother day since having implant removed.

However between the 12th day of cycle to the 15th (friday to monday) day i was away with some friends so didnt dtd then, which is annoying as i was hopefully fertile then, hadnt done ov test as i was away! but dtd on the thursday night and when i got back on monday!

Anyway, over the past couple of days i have had slight pink/brown spotting, but no sign or feeling as an early AF, what could this be??

xxxx


----------



## pinkbenz

bump


----------



## Aliciatm

here are mine af is due the 13th testing tomorrow morning :
Nipples sensitive but boobs are not hurting
Nauseous
Heartburn
Stuffed up/runny nose
sore throat
gassy
Constipation (not bad)
Achey all over like flu
Fevery but no fever
strange stretching sensation in stomach and flutters
Mild dull cramping nothing like af
Tired 25/7 like I can't get enough sleep
my sides & back hurt really bad
Just overall feeling like I have flu with no fever but hot flashes


----------



## odgemodge

well here's what i'm feeling. 

at 5-6 dpo my bbs started hurting. the same as when AF is due but came much earlier. plus they are firey today as well. 
stuffy nose now for 3 days, cold like symptoms. hot face. 
really tired all the time. wake up in the morning still tired.
last night was the first time i woke up in the middle of the night needing a wee.
had AF like cramps for few days now as well. not due AF for another week! 

do these sound like prego symptoms or am i just wishing?

please someone reply


----------



## By the Grace

I just got my BFP on the 9th of June, and it's finally sinking in that it's real!

I didn't have any symptoms that made me think I was pregnant. 

I tested 5 days before AF and got a BFN. I believed it, and I had my monthly meltdown/temper tantrum. Then on thursday (AF due Friday) , I was due to start spotting, but I didn't. So, I tested that night, and BFP!

I experienced the same pre-AF symptoms that I get every month. My nipples were sore right after ovulation, and that faded away in a few days. Then a week before AF was due, my boobs got sore.

I didn't have any cramps, constipation, nausea, heartburn, or anything like that.

I know it's been said before, but I hope this gives hope to those of you who aren't experiencing any symptoms! You could still be pregnant!:dust:


----------



## Aliciatm

congrats got a bfn this morning af due tomorrow only 11dpo... temp keeps rising so lost and confused.. i have a obgyn appt wed so if af is a no show until then they will automatically do a pregnancy test (they do it every time i come in lol when i dont ask them to) so hopefully will be good news if she stays away.


----------



## ragdoll

I am 3 days late. No major symptoms. Was gassy last week, had sharp pains on 6dpo. No extra CM, bit tried, was constipated the other night and felt sick. 

Have had AF type cramps and leg aches for 3 days. Was convinced it was coming friday, no show, convinced it was coming Sat, no show. Nothing yet today.
Testing tomorrow if no show today


----------



## Aliciatm

RAGDOLL.. i wish you the best of luck.. you are gonna get your bfp.. :)


----------



## hellybean

By the Grace said:


> I just got my BFP on the 9th of June, and it's finally sinking in that it's real!
> 
> I didn't have any symptoms that made me think I was pregnant.
> 
> I tested 5 days before AF and got a BFN. I believed it, and I had my monthly meltdown/temper tantrum. Then on thursday (AF due Friday) , I was due to start spotting, but I didn't. So, I tested that night, and BFP!
> 
> I experienced the same pre-AF symptoms that I get every month. My nipples were sore right after ovulation, and that faded away in a few days. Then a week before AF was due, my boobs got sore.
> 
> I didn't have any cramps, constipation, nausea, heartburn, or anything like that.
> 
> 
> I know it's been said before, but I hope this gives hope to those of you who aren't experiencing any symptoms! You could still be pregnant!:dust:

wow congratulations! thats amazing xx wish u all the best x


----------



## ragdoll

Aliciatm said:


> RAGDOLL.. i wish you the best of luck.. you are gonna get your bfp.. :)


I wish. And you will get yours on wednesday. I know it!


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks i sure hope so


----------



## ragdoll

BFN for me today. Buit boobs have started to ache a bit. Still no AF either.


----------



## littlebird28

During my 2 week wait.......NOTHING! That's right, not a thing. I was waiting for all of those symptoms...nausea, sore boobs, etc...but I had nothing. In fact, it seemed like every other non positive month I thought for SURE I was preggers and had "symptoms". I really thought last month was a bust because I had no symptoms, but low and behold! BFP! So to all those ladies who get discouraged with no symptoms...fear not. Now that im 4-5 weeks along I am super tired and hungry, slightly sore boobs, a tiny bit of cramping now and again.


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls,

How are you? It&#8217;s been long since i have been writing on this thread.. i was very very busy and barely had the time to rest &#61516; 

I have been trying ttc no 1 for a year now .i am 29 years old. For these last 3 days i have been experiencing these yumptoms:

-	hot flashes
-	thirst
-	continous headache
-	sore gums
-	tender boobs


I am 23dpo today. Could these be symptoms of pregnancy? When should i test?


----------



## berry26

littlebird28 said:


> During my 2 week wait.......NOTHING! That's right, not a thing. I was waiting for all of those symptoms...nausea, sore boobs, etc...but I had nothing. In fact, it seemed like every other non positive month I thought for SURE I was preggers and had "symptoms". I really thought last month was a bust because I had no symptoms, but low and behold! BFP! So to all those ladies who get discouraged with no symptoms...fear not. Now that im 4-5 weeks along I am super tired and hungry, slightly sore boobs, a tiny bit of cramping now and again.

Thank you for this post! It gives me a little hope! I know this is only my first month ttc and my first tww and it is unlikely that I am pregnant! (I am still hopeful) but I haven't really got any symptoms apart from slightly sore nipples, and a few barely there twinges which I could be making up lol


----------



## hellybean

Isabel209 said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> How are you? Its been long since i have been writing on this thread.. i was very very busy and barely had the time to rest &#61516;
> 
> I have been trying ttc no 1 for a year now .i am 29 years old. For these last 3 days i have been experiencing these yumptoms:
> 
> -	hot flashes
> -	thirst
> -	continous headache
> -	sore gums
> -	tender boobs
> 
> 
> I am 23dpo today. Could these be symptoms of pregnancy? When should i test?

hi Isobel, i do hope this is a good sign for you and you get your bfp this month. FX for you xx


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump :)


----------



## PrincessJ_x

I'm now two days late :happydance: haven't been getting loads of symptoms but these past few days i've been exhausted and achey, nipples are a tiny bit sore to touch and increased CM. I keep thinking the witch has arrived! I hate testing but I think i'm going to leave it till Sunday for my first one. 

I felt abit of a hot flash and sicky last night while I was stood up and have had a little Diarrhea the past two mornings. Really hope this is my month, I have never been late before since fully coming off my BCP and rarely have a 28 day cycle. FX'ed for people waiting and Congrats to those with their BFP :hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## ragdoll

Fingers crossed for you PrincessJ....sounds promising.

Now 21dpo for me. No signs of anything at all. BFN yesterday. I must have ovualated really late this time. I thought the pains I had on 6 dpo might have been late ovulation but again, I would have seen the witch by now. 
Arghhhh so frustrating. I just hope I am the type of lady who doesn't get a BFP until much later in a pregnancy!


----------



## lawbra

I always get bad water retention in my ankles before my period as well as cramps etc. Did anyone else get this before they got a positive test? 
Always feel like this is a sign that i have not conceived as I get it every month.

Does anyone else suffer from this and got a positive?


----------



## Giftmum

great thread!


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls...

My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little &#8211; short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump :)


----------



## mcsmyth1

Isabel209 said:


> Hello girls...
> 
> My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little  short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????

hmm... maybe the antibody strip didnt pick up the urine the whole way down? have u got a pic? as far as i know a line is a line unless its grey...but urs has colour to it :) :) hoping its your :bfp: !!

im around 10dpo and symtoms include really bad dizzy spells, gassy (tmi!) and an abundance of watery/cloudy cm! sorry lol... and when i was around 8 dpo i had a spot of brown mucousy blood which im really hoping was IB!!


----------



## babybumpat22

Ladies I've finally made it through a few pages and convinced myself my symptoms aren't too outlandish. I didn't use an OPK this month, but I kNOW that I ovulate any where from the 11th day to the 15th day of my cycle ( I hate the uncertainty). Af is due on the 28th (boo :( ) but this month has been SOOOOO different. I even had a "sign from God" dream... If I'm not I seriously need to go to the loony bin :( 

1 dpo: Nada
2 dpo: Nada
3 dpo: Weird crampiness, EXTREME and RANDOM mood swings. Sever headache and nausea (WHAT'S THAT ABOUT!)
4 dpo: Headache still around when I woke up. Nausea kicked up an extra notch
5 dpo: Headache and nausea are gone Tons of light cramps before i went to bed. Woke up with more cramps.
6 dpo: Crampies still revved up! Not painful just there.. Cervix is high and soft ( i think..) *Update* NOOO the headache has returned! I'm sitting in my room eating oatmeal. Sudden kick up of tummy flutters then WHAM headache! 
7 dpo: Random small cramps in the front of my thigh... I hear this is a sign of a bad pregnancy or an unhealthy one :/. Little sharp pain in my boob. Complete indigestion. 
8 dpo: Same as 7 but now BOTH boobs have little mini sharp pains. Food is sitting in my throat. My right boob feels swollen or something. 
9 DPO: Positive OPK but Negative Fr and internet cheapie :'( Extreme hot flashes! In part why I still haven't slept... oh insomnia too 
10 DPO: EMOTIONAL (But that's litterally been every day for about 5 days). More hot flashes. Super dizzy at work and out of breath while talking, moving.. existing. thigh cramps briefly (never happens) 


I feel like this time I KNOW but who ever REALLY knows... I'm SOOOO nervous I could spit! Anyone going through similar symptoms or had these before bfp?


----------



## babybumpat22

bump bump bump


----------



## ismiaisha

Bump for those ladies who have gotten their BFP!


----------



## Isabel209

babybumpat22 said:


> Ladies I've finally made it through a few pages and convinced myself my symptoms aren't too outlandish. I didn't use an OPK this month, but I kNOW that I ovulate any where from the 11th day to the 15th day of my cycle ( I hate the uncertainty). Af is due on the 28th (boo :( ) but this month has been SOOOOO different. I even had a "sign from God" dream... If I'm not I seriously need to go to the loony bin :(
> 
> 1 dpo: Nada
> 2 dpo: Nada
> 3 dpo: Weird crampiness, EXTREME and RANDOM mood swings. Sever headache and nausea (WHAT'S THAT ABOUT!)
> 4 dpo: Headache still around when I woke up. Nausea kicked up an extra notch
> 5 dpo: Headache and nausea are gone Tons of light cramps before i went to bed. Woke up with more cramps.
> 6 dpo: Crampies still revved up! Not painful just there.. Cervix is high and soft ( i think..) *Update* NOOO the headache has returned! I'm sitting in my room eating oatmeal. Sudden kick up of tummy flutters then WHAM headache!
> 7 dpo: Random small cramps in the front of my thigh... I hear this is a sign of a bad pregnancy or an unhealthy one :/. Little sharp pain in my boob. Complete indigestion.
> 8 dpo: Same as 7 but now BOTH boobs have little mini sharp pains. Food is sitting in my throat. My right boob feels swollen or something.
> 9 DPO: Positive OPK but Negative Fr and internet cheapie :'( Extreme hot flashes! In part why I still haven't slept... oh insomnia too
> 10 DPO: EMOTIONAL (But that's litterally been every day for about 5 days). More hot flashes. Super dizzy at work and out of breath while talking, moving.. existing. thigh cramps briefly (never happens)
> 
> 
> I feel like this time I KNOW but who ever REALLY knows... I'm SOOOO nervous I could spit! Anyone going through similar symptoms or had these before bfp?

i had all the pregnancy symptoms....headache, tiredness, cramps, sore breasts, sensitive gums....also got a very faint pink line of the pregnancy test.. but the witch caught me today... had a faulty test and i feel really upset :cry:


----------



## Isabel209

mcsmyth1 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls...
> 
> My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little  short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????
> 
> hmm... maybe the antibody strip didnt pick up the urine the whole way down? have u got a pic? as far as i know a line is a line unless its grey...but urs has colour to it :) :) hoping its your :bfp: !!
> 
> im around 10dpo and symtoms include really bad dizzy spells, gassy (tmi!) and an abundance of watery/cloudy cm! sorry lol... and when i was around 8 dpo i had a spot of brown mucousy blood which im really hoping was IB!!Click to expand...

it was a faulty test and the witch just caught me... feeling sad again :cry:


----------



## babybumpat22

Isabel209 said:


> mcsmyth1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls...
> 
> My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little  short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????
> 
> hmm... maybe the antibody strip didnt pick up the urine the whole way down? have u got a pic? as far as i know a line is a line unless its grey...but urs has colour to it :) :) hoping its your :bfp: !!
> 
> im around 10dpo and symtoms include really bad dizzy spells, gassy (tmi!) and an abundance of watery/cloudy cm! sorry lol... and when i was around 8 dpo i had a spot of brown mucousy blood which im really hoping was IB!!Click to expand...
> 
> it was a faulty test and the witch just caught me... feeling sad again :cry:Click to expand...

 I have a feeling I'm in the same boat with you. I had the positive OPK yesterday, then today I tested and didn't get a second line at all... I don't get it. I couldn't have O'd this late in the game. I'm about 8 to 10 days away from AF... Maybe I'm testing too early... I've been freaking out all day and now I'm convinced I've just been crazy during this TWW. If AF shows up I'm seriously taking a break. This 2ww was so intense, if i'm not, my spirit is broken :( :nope::nope:


----------



## Bella82

Hi everyone, this is my first post on here! :hi:

Congrats to everyone who has gotten their :bfp: & lots of :dust: to those who are still waiting!

Today I am 12 dpo & I tested this morn with FRER & FMU - :bfn: boo!

I've had quite a few symptoms, but i'm not sure if AF is playing tricks on me or what! Pretty much the only definite symptom that ISN'T in my head ( :blush: ) is that on 9 dpo when i wiped after doing a wizz, there was (TMI!) a big blob of EWCM on the t/p (about length & thickness of my pinky finger), & it was a light pinkish-brown colour, & when i looked closely i could see some tiny streaks of red blood in it. That day i got alot of EWCM but it was clear, & since then i've had tiny bits of EWCM on t/p after i wipe. 

Some of my symptoms so far have been:

- I've been bloated since about 5 dpo, am not gassy & have been only a tiny bit constipated
- Started having lots of twinges & small pains in lower abdomen (in middle & in ovaries areas) & lower back since Ov. day
- from Ov. Day my CM started off lotiony, & has become mostly EWCM with a bit of lotiony to it now. CP has been high since Ov. Day
- Woke up too early on morning of 6 dpo cos i got about 4-5 sharp twinges in my uterus area, about 2-3 inches under my bellybutton & felt like pulling from the inside, then it went away, but i couldn't sleep after that
- Have had a stuffy nose from about 4-5 dpo, its a blocked & runny nose, somehow! :wacko:
- started feeling a bit nauseous from 9 dpo, its like a slight feeling of carsickness, & is on & off
- my appetite has been weird, i've been off my food but when i actually make myself eat i end up eating it all & wanting more! Also been having a rumbling stomach since about 7 dpo, i eat 3 meals a day & some snacks & don't normally get rumbling, especially not at night like has been happening
- Since about 8 dpo been getting small pains & twinges in my BBs/sides of BBs/armpit areas, also inside my BBs, not heaps of pain & not that often, although starting from yesterday (11 dpo) my nipples started feeling really raw, like they had open wounds on the tips & i could feel them rubbing against the inside of my bra, ow!

This is only mine & DH's 2nd month of TTC, i was on the pill for 10 yrs, but got my first real period about a month after coming off the pill, & my 1st cycle was 30 days, today is 12 dpo & I thought i'd get a +ve test for sure, going off all my symptoms, but now i'm not sure if i am pg... what do you think, do i still have a chance this month?? I have to wait at least another 4 days to see if i'll get a visit from the :witch: (hope not! :af: )


----------



## babybumpat22

I think your symptoms are a GREAT sign! Keep the positivity up because believing is key to getting where you're going... In saying that I need to take my own advice! When do you expect AF?


----------



## Bella82

babybumpat22 said:


> I think your symptoms are a GREAT sign! Keep the positivity up because believing is key to getting where you're going... In saying that I need to take my own advice! When do you expect AF?


Hi Babybumpat22, thanx for your PMA, i am a bit the same tho, my PMA is very lacking! I don't want to get my hopes up, so my defense mechanism is to be very negative & not have any hope! All week DH has been saying that he reckons i'm pg as each new symptom has popped up or continued, but i keep dismissing every symptom as being caused by something else other than pg :blush:

I'm currently on CD 27, last month my cycle was 30 days, so AF due to arrive in a few more days, but i'm hoping not!


----------



## jec

not sure these are symptoms, i'm probably imagining them....

peeing a LOT more than usual at night mostly...

feel really bloated/full/heavy in abdomen area...

who knows!!

i think my ticker is wrong too as my cycles have been all over the place :/

xx


----------



## jec

jec said:


> not sure these are symptoms, i'm probably imagining them....
> 
> peeing a LOT more than usual at night mostly...
> 
> feel really bloated/full/heavy in abdomen area...
> 
> who knows!!
> 
> i think my ticker is wrong too as my cycles have been all over the place :/
> 
> xx

Ohhh, and earache for a week off and on...xx


----------



## babybumpat22

Bella82 said:


> babybumpat22 said:
> 
> 
> I think your symptoms are a GREAT sign! Keep the positivity up because believing is key to getting where you're going... In saying that I need to take my own advice! When do you expect AF?
> 
> 
> Hi Babybumpat22, thanx for your PMA, i am a bit the same tho, my PMA is very lacking! I don't want to get my hopes up, so my defense mechanism is to be very negative & not have any hope! All week DH has been saying that he reckons i'm pg as each new symptom has popped up or continued, but i keep dismissing every symptom as being caused by something else other than pg :blush:
> 
> I'm currently on CD 27, last month my cycle was 30 days, so AF due to arrive in a few more days, but i'm hoping not!Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I was like that all cycle, but as symptoms continue I really am trying a positive approach. Maybe the negativity might be a sign for your body to stop the process or something... You know how they say your thinking can have an effect on your body, so, after my bubby told me this (bubby= boyfriend/hubby because i don't believe in marriage... weird religion I was raised in but i'm warming up to the idea) I started to think... hmmm maybe I should be positive this cycle! Either way, if that helps you then I'll be positive with your DH for you :) That'll work lol Either way SUPER STICKY vibes for you and tons of baby dust :) 3 more days!


----------



## babybumpat22

jec said:


> not sure these are symptoms, i'm probably imagining them....
> 
> peeing a LOT more than usual at night mostly...
> 
> feel really bloated/full/heavy in abdomen area...
> 
> who knows!!
> 
> i think my ticker is wrong too as my cycles have been all over the place :/
> 
> xx

Positivity is the key madam! Whether its a BFN or BFP keep a positive attitude even in rough times! Who knows, this could be it! Just keep up with symptoms! List them and put your dpo up so you can see the progress. Worst case scenario you won't get your BFP, but think about it, you can look at your symptoms next month and see how they match up to this cycle :) There's always a positive to everything... okay MOSTLY everything :) Baby Dust to you too! :thumbup:


----------



## babybumpat22

1 dpo: Nada
2 dpo: Nada
3 dpo: Weird crampiness, EXTREME and RANDOM mood swings. Sever headache and nausea (WHAT'S THAT ABOUT!)
4 dpo: Headache still around when I woke up. Nausea kicked up an extra notch
5 dpo: Headache and nausea are gone Tons of light cramps before i went to bed. Woke up with more cramps.
6 dpo: Crampies still revved up! Not painful just there.. Cervix is high and soft ( i think..) *Update* NOOO the headache has returned! I'm sitting in my room eating oatmeal. Sudden kick up of tummy flutters then WHAM headache! 
7 dpo: Random small cramps in the front of my thigh... I hear this is a sign of a bad pregnancy or an unhealthy one :/. Little sharp pain in my boob. Complete indigestion. 
8 dpo: Same as 7 but now BOTH boobs have little mini sharp pains. Food is sitting in my throat. My right boob feels swollen or something. 
9 DPO: Positive OPK but Negative Fr and internet cheapie :'( Extreme hot flashes! In part why I still haven't slept... oh insomnia too 
10 DPO: EMOTIONAL (But that's litterally been every day for about 5 days). More hot flashes. Super dizzy at work and out of breath while talking, moving.. existing. thigh cramps briefly (never happens) 

TODAY'S SYMPTOMS
11 dpo: I felt dizzy and jittery for a few hours after I woke up. When I got to work I felt soo overwhelmed I literally laid my head down while unloading the truck. EXTRA bubbly tummy! I was pooting all night (I work over nights). I burped all night too! The icing on the cake was when I had to tinkle when I got home. Went outside for about an hour and had to tinkle again! Full bladder after NO liquid... Hunger is happening about ever 2 hours... idk if that's normal at all but I get SO hungry it wakes me from my sleep. I'm hungry now at 9:12 and I just ate around 7!!!! My tummy growled so hard my friend asked if I was eating these days lol

I'm trying super hard to NOT get my hopes up, but I never get these symptoms before AF. In fact I generally survive on oatmeal because I just never eat much. (unless of course its candy lol) I said a little prayer last night and promised to only test on the 23rd because i'm a POS ADDICT! Tomorrow I'll use an ic. On the 25th I'll use another and the 28th a frer. Believe hard for me ladies!! **If i'm not i'm seriously looney lol**


----------



## emmeclare

Hi all 
We have been ttc for 4months now.
I have been getting any symptoms
I am extremely tired, hungry (which is unusual), moody, get short of breath easily, my breasts are tender&have grown a lot& nipples seem to be reder than usual. I have had constant lower back ache for neally2weeks, I am peeing more than usual and have to get up during the night to go. Have been feeling sick, even a cuppa made me feel sick this morning (never heard of with me!!!)

my period is due tomorrow but I did a test today as I couldnt wait anylonger it came back negative but I have been getting so many symptoms could this be a false neg? Or am I imagining the symptoms as I want this so much?


----------



## Bella82

babybumpat22 said:


> 1 dpo: Nada
> 2 dpo: Nada
> 3 dpo: Weird crampiness, EXTREME and RANDOM mood swings. Sever headache and nausea (WHAT'S THAT ABOUT!)
> 4 dpo: Headache still around when I woke up. Nausea kicked up an extra notch
> 5 dpo: Headache and nausea are gone Tons of light cramps before i went to bed. Woke up with more cramps.
> 6 dpo: Crampies still revved up! Not painful just there.. Cervix is high and soft ( i think..) *Update* NOOO the headache has returned! I'm sitting in my room eating oatmeal. Sudden kick up of tummy flutters then WHAM headache!
> 7 dpo: Random small cramps in the front of my thigh... I hear this is a sign of a bad pregnancy or an unhealthy one :/. Little sharp pain in my boob. Complete indigestion.
> 8 dpo: Same as 7 but now BOTH boobs have little mini sharp pains. Food is sitting in my throat. My right boob feels swollen or something.
> 9 DPO: Positive OPK but Negative Fr and internet cheapie :'( Extreme hot flashes! In part why I still haven't slept... oh insomnia too
> 10 DPO: EMOTIONAL (But that's litterally been every day for about 5 days). More hot flashes. Super dizzy at work and out of breath while talking, moving.. existing. thigh cramps briefly (never happens)
> 
> TODAY'S SYMPTOMS
> 11 dpo: I felt dizzy and jittery for a few hours after I woke up. When I got to work I felt soo overwhelmed I literally laid my head down while unloading the truck. EXTRA bubbly tummy! I was pooting all night (I work over nights). I burped all night too! The icing on the cake was when I had to tinkle when I got home. Went outside for about an hour and had to tinkle again! Full bladder after NO liquid... Hunger is happening about ever 2 hours... idk if that's normal at all but I get SO hungry it wakes me from my sleep. I'm hungry now at 9:12 and I just ate around 7!!!! My tummy growled so hard my friend asked if I was eating these days lol
> 
> I'm trying super hard to NOT get my hopes up, but I never get these symptoms before AF. In fact I generally survive on oatmeal because I just never eat much. (unless of course its candy lol) I said a little prayer last night and promised to only test on the 23rd because i'm a POS ADDICT! Tomorrow I'll use an ic. On the 25th I'll use another and the 28th a frer. Believe hard for me ladies!! **If i'm not i'm seriously looney lol**


Hey Babybumpat22, I will try your way of thinking, even though i still think i'll end up disappointed! hehehe, its like the negativity is ingrained in my brain! :blush: 
But i will definitely try to think positive thoughts this week, we're going away for the weekend, so i'll try to be positive & also just forget about it all & see if the :witch: will visit while we're away ( :nope: )

Your symptoms sound soooo promising!! :happydance: You def. don't sound looney! I wish you lots of baby dust also, FX'd 4 u!

I've also had some hot flashes this week, including today! But mine are just in my cheeks, they go really red for a short while, weird! I also had some cramping in my thighs/calves & feet a couple nights this week, that doesnt sound like a good sign though! :shock: 

I feel like most of my symptoms are gone, other than a few small things & also the tips of my nips (hahaha!) are still a lil bit sensitive. Another development this morning though.... I got ferning on my Maybe Baby Ov. microscope, not sure if it means anything though? Last month i only got a slight increase in the amount of blobs/dots but no ferns at all on the day AF arrived, but this time i've gotten full on ferns! Do you (or anyone else) use a saliva Ov. microscope? Just wondering if its a def. sign of pg or if its normal to get ferns before the :witch: arrives? I'm 13 dpo today but don't feel pg at all :shrug:


----------



## babybumpat22

Bella82 said:


> babybumpat22 said:
> 
> 
> 1 dpo: Nada
> 2 dpo: Nada
> 3 dpo: Weird crampiness, EXTREME and RANDOM mood swings. Sever headache and nausea (WHAT'S THAT ABOUT!)
> 4 dpo: Headache still around when I woke up. Nausea kicked up an extra notch
> 5 dpo: Headache and nausea are gone Tons of light cramps before i went to bed. Woke up with more cramps.
> 6 dpo: Crampies still revved up! Not painful just there.. Cervix is high and soft ( i think..) *Update* NOOO the headache has returned! I'm sitting in my room eating oatmeal. Sudden kick up of tummy flutters then WHAM headache!
> 7 dpo: Random small cramps in the front of my thigh... I hear this is a sign of a bad pregnancy or an unhealthy one :/. Little sharp pain in my boob. Complete indigestion.
> 8 dpo: Same as 7 but now BOTH boobs have little mini sharp pains. Food is sitting in my throat. My right boob feels swollen or something.
> 9 DPO: Positive OPK but Negative Fr and internet cheapie :'( Extreme hot flashes! In part why I still haven't slept... oh insomnia too
> 10 DPO: EMOTIONAL (But that's litterally been every day for about 5 days). More hot flashes. Super dizzy at work and out of breath while talking, moving.. existing. thigh cramps briefly (never happens)
> 
> TODAY'S SYMPTOMS
> 11 dpo: I felt dizzy and jittery for a few hours after I woke up. When I got to work I felt soo overwhelmed I literally laid my head down while unloading the truck. EXTRA bubbly tummy! I was pooting all night (I work over nights). I burped all night too! The icing on the cake was when I had to tinkle when I got home. Went outside for about an hour and had to tinkle again! Full bladder after NO liquid... Hunger is happening about ever 2 hours... idk if that's normal at all but I get SO hungry it wakes me from my sleep. I'm hungry now at 9:12 and I just ate around 7!!!! My tummy growled so hard my friend asked if I was eating these days lol
> 
> I'm trying super hard to NOT get my hopes up, but I never get these symptoms before AF. In fact I generally survive on oatmeal because I just never eat much. (unless of course its candy lol) I said a little prayer last night and promised to only test on the 23rd because i'm a POS ADDICT! Tomorrow I'll use an ic. On the 25th I'll use another and the 28th a frer. Believe hard for me ladies!! **If i'm not i'm seriously looney lol**
> 
> 
> Hey Babybumpat22, I will try your way of thinking, even though i still think i'll end up disappointed! hehehe, its like the negativity is ingrained in my brain! :blush:
> But i will definitely try to think positive thoughts this week, we're going away for the weekend, so i'll try to be positive & also just forget about it all & see if the :witch: will visit while we're away ( :nope: )
> 
> Your symptoms sound soooo promising!! :happydance: You def. don't sound looney! I wish you lots of baby dust also, FX'd 4 u!
> 
> I've also had some hot flashes this week, including today! But mine are just in my cheeks, they go really red for a short while, weird! I also had some cramping in my thighs/calves & feet a couple nights this week, that doesnt sound like a good sign though! :shock:
> 
> I feel like most of my symptoms are gone, other than a few small things & also the tips of my nips (hahaha!) are still a lil bit sensitive. Another development this morning though.... I got ferning on my Maybe Baby Ov. microscope, not sure if it means anything though? Last month i only got a slight increase in the amount of blobs/dots but no ferns at all on the day AF arrived, but this time i've gotten full on ferns! Do you (or anyone else) use a saliva Ov. microscope? Just wondering if its a def. sign of pg or if its normal to get ferns before the :witch: arrives? I'm 13 dpo today but don't feel pg at all :shrug:Click to expand...

You seriously sound like me! After all of those intense symptoms all month now things have slowed down. hunger, gas, and cramps are the only little signs holding on :/. But I've never even heard of a saliva ov microscope! Where'd you get it? I hope its not something else i can obsess about lol. Oh and as for the check thing, I can't turn too red, lol (i'm african american) but the cheeks being hot thing def happened to me today as well. They were on fire! I'm sure i'll break and test but i'm trying super hard to wait until tomorrow. Just light crampies today but we should totally hang in there! When are you testing?


----------



## Bella82

> You seriously sound like me! After all of those intense symptoms all month now things have slowed down. hunger, gas, and cramps are the only little signs holding on :/. But I've never even heard of a saliva ov microscope! Where'd you get it? I hope its not something else i can obsess about lol. Oh and as for the check thing, I can't turn too red, lol (i'm african american) but the cheeks being hot thing def happened to me today as well. They were on fire! I'm sure i'll break and test but i'm trying super hard to wait until tomorrow. Just light crampies today but we should totally hang in there! When are you testing?


Hehehe, we're twins! Most things have slowed down for me today too, i'm trying hard to hang onto some PMA, but its not working! :nope:

Lol, i'm Aussie with a spanish background, & my cheeks also don't get that red, but def. redder than normal! & OMGGG, maybe i shouldn't have told you about the M.B (Maybe Baby), :lol: its VERRRRY addictive, i use it nearly every day, all thru my cycle, i love seeing the little patterns! You're supposed to 'fern' (fern patterns your spit makes when u ovulate) only during ovulation, & in the lead up to Ov. day you start getting small lines & partial ferns, then on Ov. day you get big full fern patterns, its so fun to see!

When ru gonna test? Are you gonna? Not sure if i'll test again, i'm scared of seeing another! :bfn: But AF is due on Sun/Mon, so this weekend I'll prob play the waiting game :grr: :af: If AF doesnt turn up by Tues then i might test then, suprisingly I have super-strength willpower, even though i'm dying to know/test! :bodyb:

At least i'll be distracted all weekend, we're going interstate to visit my SIL (hubby's sister) for her B'day, so we'll be sight-seeing & keeping busy, so i won't have time to obsess or SS (symptom spot!) :blush:


----------



## Helena_

ok this is all assuming that the two days of very light bleeding at cd 17 was not a period...
cd 11-strong O pains.Right side
cd 15-blood tinged cm(only when I wipe) 
cd 16-same as cd 15
cd 17 and 18-light bleeding. Only used one tampon a day (figured this was my period) 
cd 18 until cd 25-extreme nausea, diarreha, headaches, horrible cramping, very tired ( did not leave the house for the entire week)
cd 20-ewcm, right side cramping (like o pain) 
cd23-huuuuuuuge gush of white fluid
cd 26 -constipation (can't believe I'm saying this but I miss my runs...haha)extreme nausea, headaches, horrible cramping, very tired

Cd 27 (today)- the shits came back 

I dread my first morning meal. I can only eat about half of what I normally eat but then have to eat again later.Chewing gum and eating things with salt (crackers and chips) seems to keep the sickness away for a little bit). 

I get sick feeling off and on throughout the day but without fail right when I go to bed and as soon as I wake up. I'm also having a hard time falling asleep at night...even though I'm extremely tired. I need naps throughout the day. 

It wasn't until a few day ago that I started to wonder if my two days of bleeding was not a period.

Very emotional and extreme mood swings. 

For the past few days my favorite shampoo has been turning my stomach


----------



## BridieChild

6DPO - woke up feeling OK just a little crampy, but now I've got a raging headache, really sore bb's, dizziness and NAUSEA....ugh... I've been retching and heaving for the better part of the last hour - wave after wave of nausea, light headed and dizzy. Damn I feel nasty.


----------



## jec

OooOOooOOOoo 

I've got sore (.)(.) 

:D

xx


----------



## hope2723

Hello! This is my first post. I love reading this thread and thought I'd join in. I've been ttc for just over a year. Today is 9 dpo. Every month I feel like I might have symptoms and then here comes af. This month has been a little different and I'm so hopeful. I woke up with this huge zit on my chin yesterday. That never happens except the day before ovulation and day before af. Also I have been tired a lot. My bb's aren't sore but I never get sore bb's. Also I had a touch of heartburn and nausea a couple times. I hope this is my month. 
I saw a dr. and had hormone levels tested - everything ok. DH had test everything good except kinda low morphology. Doctor said it would just take time. 
When do you think I should test?


----------



## babybumpat22

Bella82 said:


> babybumpat22 said:
> 
> 
> 1 dpo: Nada
> 2 dpo: Nada
> 3 dpo: Weird crampiness, EXTREME and RANDOM mood swings. Sever headache and nausea (WHAT'S THAT ABOUT!)
> 4 dpo: Headache still around when I woke up. Nausea kicked up an extra notch
> 5 dpo: Headache and nausea are gone Tons of light cramps before i went to bed. Woke up with more cramps.
> 6 dpo: Crampies still revved up! Not painful just there.. Cervix is high and soft ( i think..) *Update* NOOO the headache has returned! I'm sitting in my room eating oatmeal. Sudden kick up of tummy flutters then WHAM headache!
> 7 dpo: Random small cramps in the front of my thigh... I hear this is a sign of a bad pregnancy or an unhealthy one :/. Little sharp pain in my boob. Complete indigestion.
> 8 dpo: Same as 7 but now BOTH boobs have little mini sharp pains. Food is sitting in my throat. My right boob feels swollen or something.
> 9 DPO: Positive OPK but Negative Fr and internet cheapie :'( Extreme hot flashes! In part why I still haven't slept... oh insomnia too
> 10 DPO: EMOTIONAL (But that's litterally been every day for about 5 days). More hot flashes. Super dizzy at work and out of breath while talking, moving.. existing. thigh cramps briefly (never happens)
> 
> TODAY'S SYMPTOMS
> 11 dpo: I felt dizzy and jittery for a few hours after I woke up. When I got to work I felt soo overwhelmed I literally laid my head down while unloading the truck. EXTRA bubbly tummy! I was pooting all night (I work over nights). I burped all night too! The icing on the cake was when I had to tinkle when I got home. Went outside for about an hour and had to tinkle again! Full bladder after NO liquid... Hunger is happening about ever 2 hours... idk if that's normal at all but I get SO hungry it wakes me from my sleep. I'm hungry now at 9:12 and I just ate around 7!!!! My tummy growled so hard my friend asked if I was eating these days lol
> 
> I'm trying super hard to NOT get my hopes up, but I never get these symptoms before AF. In fact I generally survive on oatmeal because I just never eat much. (unless of course its candy lol) I said a little prayer last night and promised to only test on the 23rd because i'm a POS ADDICT! Tomorrow I'll use an ic. On the 25th I'll use another and the 28th a frer. Believe hard for me ladies!! **If i'm not i'm seriously looney lol**
> 
> 
> Hey Babybumpat22, I will try your way of thinking, even though i still think i'll end up disappointed! hehehe, its like the negativity is ingrained in my brain! :blush:
> But i will definitely try to think positive thoughts this week, we're going away for the weekend, so i'll try to be positive & also just forget about it all & see if the :witch: will visit while we're away ( :nope: )
> 
> Your symptoms sound soooo promising!! :happydance: You def. don't sound looney! I wish you lots of baby dust also, FX'd 4 u!
> 
> I've also had some hot flashes this week, including today! But mine are just in my cheeks, they go really red for a short while, weird! I also had some cramping in my thighs/calves & feet a couple nights this week, that doesnt sound like a good sign though! :shock:
> 
> I feel like most of my symptoms are gone, other than a few small things & also the tips of my nips (hahaha!) are still a lil bit sensitive. Another development this morning though.... I got ferning on my Maybe Baby Ov. microscope, not sure if it means anything though? Last month i only got a slight increase in the amount of blobs/dots but no ferns at all on the day AF arrived, but this time i've gotten full on ferns! Do you (or anyone else) use a saliva Ov. microscope? Just wondering if its a def. sign of pg or if its normal to get ferns before the :witch: arrives? I'm 13 dpo today but don't feel pg at all :shrug:Click to expand...


Hey, I looked around and apparently hot flashes mean the hormones are showing up in your blood stream! this is a good sign! lol. I hope you start feeling it this cycle.... but i also feel like I'm just not pregnant some times while others I KNOW i am... gah! Can you get online while you're on vacay? Maybe not being able to obsess with me will help you get through the wait sooner!!! **Baby Dust**


----------



## MSUJennbubble

Hello everyone!
This is my first post on this forum, but I've read the entire thing beginning to end the past week during my TWW. This is the first month that I really got the "feeling" that I might be pregnant. Here are my symptoms so far, I'll try to list them in the order they occurred...

*Sore boobs from just after OV day to present.
*Slight cramps and twinges in abdomen from OV to present
*Slight nausea and dizzy spells from 3 dpo-6 dpo
*Super veiny boobs (I can see big veins in both sides). Nips are erect at all times, and a bit hard, but not too sensitive.
*Really Tired the last week or so, can't keep eyes open after 4pm without a nap.
*Small head aches the past few days.
*Cervix still fairly High, but firm. Lotiony CM, but none on panties.
*Major AF cramps this morning (10 dpo) and really gassy (sorry TMI).
*Tested this morning at 10DPO with IC and:bfn:

Due for AF on Saturday or Sunday...I will probably test again in the morning with FMU...I'm totally impatient. Let me know what you all think. TTA


----------



## babybumpat22

1 dpo: Nada
2 dpo: Nada
3 dpo: Weird crampiness, EXTREME and RANDOM mood swings. Sever headache and nausea (WHAT'S THAT ABOUT!)
4 dpo: Headache still around when I woke up. Nausea kicked up an extra notch
5 dpo: Headache and nausea are gone Tons of light cramps before i went to bed. Woke up with more cramps.
6 dpo: Crampies still revved up! Not painful just there.. Cervix is high and soft ( i think..) *Update* NOOO the headache has returned! I'm sitting in my room eating oatmeal. Sudden kick up of tummy flutters then WHAM headache! 
7 dpo: Random small cramps in the front of my thigh... I hear this is a sign of a bad pregnancy or an unhealthy one :/. Little sharp pain in my boob. Complete indigestion. 
8 dpo: Same as 7 but now BOTH boobs have little mini sharp pains. Food is sitting in my throat. My right boob feels swollen or something. 
9 DPO: Positive OPK but Negative Fr and internet cheapie :'( Extreme hot flashes! In part why I still haven't slept... oh insomnia too 
10 DPO: EMOTIONAL (But that's litterally been every day for about 5 days). More hot flashes. Super dizzy at work and out of breath while talking, moving.. existing. thigh cramps briefly (never happens) 
11 dpo: I felt dizzy and jittery for a few hours after I woke up. When I got to work I felt soo overwhelmed I literally laid my head down while unloading the truck. EXTRA bubbly tummy! I was pooting all night (I work over nights). I burped all night too! The icing on the cake was when I had to tinkle when I got home. Went outside for about an hour and had to tinkle again! Full bladder after NO liquid... Hunger is happening about ever 2 hours... idk if that's normal at all but I get SO hungry it wakes me from my sleep. I'm hungry now at 9:12 and I just ate around 7!!!! My tummy growled so hard my friend asked if I was eating these days lol

TODAY'S SYMPTOMS
12 Dpo: Ugh :( BFN again today. now I have light cramps and I still keep burping every 10 seconds lol. I slept the hold time bubby was home today :( Pretty tired but that could be due to a number of reasons. I'm trying to hold out until the 28th but I'm sure i'll use up all of my ics just to pass the time... 

I'm not sure if you all remember but my dpo can be either -4 or +2... Hooray for uncertainty :( 

Not feeling too confident but still keeping faith :)


----------



## BridieChild

I'm 7DPO and got what looks like white glue - it's white like creamy CM but it kind of 'sticks' and forms little white peaks between my fingers - so is it creamy or sticky?


----------



## berry26

Well I got my :bfp: the other day and you know what I've had very few symptoms! Infact I've got opposite ones! I can't sleep and I've gone off my food! And ok a lot of cm but that's it!


----------



## R&JBabybean

Bump :)


----------



## Cookie_88

BridieChild said:


> 6DPO - woke up feeling OK just a little crampy, but now I've got a raging headache, really sore bb's, dizziness and NAUSEA....ugh... I've been retching and heaving for the better part of the last hour - wave after wave of nausea, light headed and dizzy. Damn I feel nasty.

I feel like this. Minus sore bbs. Not crampy but twinges every now and then. The gagging I'm having alot. Not nice hey. Feel really pants then fine again. Really hungry then go to eat and then I dont want it lol. Not fun at all :( 

Not felt like this before so fx. Af due 3rd July. Should I wait til then to test?


----------



## BridieChild

Well considering that I am now only 3DPO and not 8DPO like I thought I was (damn fertility friend!), then I have no idea - although now I have lots of creamy CM, still a bit of nausea and cramps.....


----------



## babybumpat22

Cookie_88 said:


> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> 6DPO - woke up feeling OK just a little crampy, but now I've got a raging headache, really sore bb's, dizziness and NAUSEA....ugh... I've been retching and heaving for the better part of the last hour - wave after wave of nausea, light headed and dizzy. Damn I feel nasty.
> 
> I feel like this. Minus sore bbs. Not crampy but twinges every now and then. The gagging I'm having alot. Not nice hey. Feel really pants then fine again. Really hungry then go to eat and then I dont want it lol. Not fun at all :(
> 
> Not felt like this before so fx. Af due 3rd July. Should I wait til then to test?Click to expand...

I think you should :) If you can't wait test on the 30th then test again on the 3rd! You're better than me I'd probably already be wasting tests because I'm undoubtedly a POAS addict! lol


----------



## babybumpat22

Hey yall! Sorry for going missing but I had seriously decided I had gone mad after an incident. This month just really feels different and I'm sure my foot may end up in my mouth, but I mean it. I've prayed myself senseless lately and I think it paid off (I asked for a sign... lets hope i'm not just mad!) 

I flipped to a story in the bible for inspiration (blindly of course just random). It was the story of Naomi and ruth. I turn on a (terrible) episode of family guy. The episode was about a lady named NAOMI and her husband who were ttc and couldnt. Point is that was sign enough for me! (The end was horrid, but the coincidence was enough to get my hopes up!) 

Another issue I was having was getting a TON of bfns... but turns out the stupid ovulation tracker was CRAZY BADD OFF! I'm only 10 dpo today! Af is any where from 3-5 days away and I'm totally pumped! 
Symptoms:
Still SUPER gassy! (just burped twice while writing super gassy...) Only a few headaches but more than anything my lips are DDDDRRRRYYYY. I drink water but SHEESH! I'm having some very very light cramps but I'm trying to keep positive! <3 I just know this is the month... I hope i'm not just mad! <3


----------



## diverdi

My symptoms so far:

Metallic taste in mouth
BBs tender, not really sore though
Back ache & sciatica
Nausea in the mornings, relieved by eating
Slightly stuffy nose
Twinges when I stand up
Really hot at night and struggling to sleep
Bit grumpier than usual


----------



## cassie04

Eash! i have stalked this thread for 2 whole years! and after taking 8 positive tests yesterday i think i can now add my symptoms!
:happydance:

Its a strange one.....I was a symptom spotting addict and i swear i have felt more pregnant in other months when it was BFN than this month when it was BFP! :dohh:

I am about 2 days after predicted AF although i do have irregular periods but i have had quite constant twinges and aches in my belly and back most of the time now. I would say i had the odd twinge here and there about 5 days ago and now it is more consistant the past few days.

MY left boob- what a pain! It literally felt like someone ha punched the inside of my left boob from the armpit to the nip a million times and it was all bruised. I couldnt cuddle the DH cos my boob was to bruised feeling.

I now have more sensitive nips on both sides. 

I had a headache all night 2 days ago and i rarely get headaches!

I also had a craving 2 days ago to get a bombay bad boy potnoodle at 11.30pm and went on a mission into town to find a supermarket just so i could eat one! Im never really that obsessed to get off my bum to go find a particular food!

It is strange how i have felt probably least pregnant than other months.....just shows dont give up until af arrives!!!!!!!!

Baby dust to all and sticky baby dust to me!


----------



## MSUJennbubble

Congratulations Cassie! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!

Update: I'm 12 dpo today, and I was expecting AF to arrive today, but still nothing. I have been feeling quite optimistic even though I had a BFN yesterday. I've had some lotiony CM today and when I checked my cervix it was Very High and soft...from what I have read it is a good sign. Feeling a few light cramps and twinges today, boobs are less sore, but still super veiny. Still feeling tired in the afternoon around 3:30 each day too! *Took naps yesterday and today!* I'm going to wait to test again until Monday! Hope and pray that AF doesn't show and that this is my month!


----------



## Cookie_88

Congrates on your bfp cassie. 

Jenbubble - fx for a bfp for you soon. 

I'm feeling so strange. Been ttc for a year now and this is the first time I've felt this way. But I only just joined here so I dunno if I'm just hoping for a bfp lol. My twinges are funny, feel like trapped wind, but deffo not that. Tmi lol. And i go from feeling fine to crappy then fine again. I just don't no. This next week is gonna be hard. I hate waiting lol. 

Fx for u all xxxx


----------



## MSUJennbubble

Cookie_88 said:


> Congrates on your bfp cassie.
> 
> Jenbubble - fx for a bfp for you soon.
> 
> I'm feeling so strange. Been ttc for a year now and this is the first time I've felt this way. But I only just joined here so I dunno if I'm just hoping for a bfp lol. My twinges are funny, feel like trapped wind, but deffo not that. Tmi lol. And i go from feeling fine to crappy then fine again. I just don't no. This next week is gonna be hard. I hate waiting lol.
> 
> Fx for u all xxxx

Hi Cookie! Thanks! 
How far along in your cycle are you? I felt that way last week too. I hope it is a good sign for both of us. :thumbup:


----------



## Cookie_88

MSUJennbubble said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Congrates on your bfp cassie.
> 
> Jenbubble - fx for a bfp for you soon.
> 
> I'm feeling so strange. Been ttc for a year now and this is the first time I've felt this way. But I only just joined here so I dunno if I'm just hoping for a bfp lol. My twinges are funny, feel like trapped wind, but deffo not that. Tmi lol. And i go from feeling fine to crappy then fine again. I just don't no. This next week is gonna be hard. I hate waiting lol.
> 
> Fx for u all xxxx
> 
> Hi Cookie! Thanks!
> How far along in your cycle are you? I felt that way last week too. I hope it is a good sign for both of us. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm on CD21 of 28. Very lucky to have a short easy cycle. Yea let's hope. When are you testing then? 
Last night I dreamt that I cracked and had to test. I have 2 hpts for real lol, 1 cbdigi and one first response, well in my dream i got 2 BFN. So hope that doesn't mean anything. In my dream I did test early so i dunno lol. 

Confused.com lol


----------



## babybumpat22

Cookie_88 said:


> Congrates on your bfp cassie.
> 
> Jenbubble - fx for a bfp for you soon.
> 
> I'm feeling so strange. Been ttc for a year now and this is the first time I've felt this way. But I only just joined here so I dunno if I'm just hoping for a bfp lol. My twinges are funny, feel like trapped wind, but deffo not that. Tmi lol. And i go from feeling fine to crappy then fine again. I just don't no. This next week is gonna be hard. I hate waiting lol.
> 
> Fx for u all xxxx

I'm feeling just like you! I hate this whole waiting business lol! I've never convinced myself this much that this is the month so I feel like I have all my eggs in a falling basket :( my hopes are through the roof! I hope i'm not disappointed :cry:


----------



## MSUJennbubble

Cookie_88 said:


> MSUJennbubble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Congrates on your bfp cassie.
> 
> Jenbubble - fx for a bfp for you soon.
> 
> I'm feeling so strange. Been ttc for a year now and this is the first time I've felt this way. But I only just joined here so I dunno if I'm just hoping for a bfp lol. My twinges are funny, feel like trapped wind, but deffo not that. Tmi lol. And i go from feeling fine to crappy then fine again. I just don't no. This next week is gonna be hard. I hate waiting lol.
> 
> Fx for u all xxxx
> 
> Hi Cookie! Thanks!
> How far along in your cycle are you? I felt that way last week too. I hope it is a good sign for both of us. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD21 of 28. Very lucky to have a short easy cycle. Yea let's hope. When are you testing then?
> Last night I dreamt that I cracked and had to test. I have 2 hpts for real lol, 1 cbdigi and one first response, well in my dream i got 2 BFN. So hope that doesn't mean anything. In my dream I did test early so i dunno lol.
> 
> Confused.com lolClick to expand...

Well, I tested this morning at 13dpo and BFN, but I swear I saw a super light line on the internet cheapie I used. I'm going to wait and test again tomorrow with FMU with a FRER if AF doesn't show. She is never late! I have a longer cycle, so you are lucky! mine is usually around 35 days or so. grrr...can be frustrating! FX for our BFP's and I'll keep you posted:thumbup:


----------



## babybumpat22

:dust: and :hugs: to all :)


----------



## greenpear

cassie04 said:


> Eash! i have stalked this thread for 2 whole years! and after taking 8 positive tests yesterday i think i can now add my symptoms!
> :happydance:
> 
> Its a strange one.....I was a symptom spotting addict and i swear i have felt more pregnant in other months when it was BFN than this month when it was BFP! :dohh:
> 
> I am about 2 days after predicted AF although i do have irregular periods but i have had quite constant twinges and aches in my belly and back most of the time now. I would say i had the odd twinge here and there about 5 days ago and now it is more consistant the past few days.
> 
> MY left boob- what a pain! It literally felt like someone ha punched the inside of my left boob from the armpit to the nip a million times and it was all bruised. I couldnt cuddle the DH cos my boob was to bruised feeling.
> 
> I now have more sensitive nips on both sides.
> 
> I had a headache all night 2 days ago and i rarely get headaches!
> 
> I also had a craving 2 days ago to get a bombay bad boy potnoodle at 11.30pm and went on a mission into town to find a supermarket just so i could eat one! Im never really that obsessed to get off my bum to go find a particular food!
> 
> It is strange how i have felt probably least pregnant than other months.....just shows dont give up until af arrives!!!!!!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all and sticky baby dust to me!

Congrats Cassie! Hope you have a wonderful and easy pregnancy!


----------



## Cookie_88

MSUJennbubble said:


> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSUJennbubble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie_88 said:
> 
> 
> Congrates on your bfp cassie.
> 
> Jenbubble - fx for a bfp for you soon.
> 
> I'm feeling so strange. Been ttc for a year now and this is the first time I've felt this way. But I only just joined here so I dunno if I'm just hoping for a bfp lol. My twinges are funny, feel like trapped wind, but deffo not that. Tmi lol. And i go from feeling fine to crappy then fine again. I just don't no. This next week is gonna be hard. I hate waiting lol.
> 
> Fx for u all xxxx
> 
> Hi Cookie! Thanks!
> How far along in your cycle are you? I felt that way last week too. I hope it is a good sign for both of us. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD21 of 28. Very lucky to have a short easy cycle. Yea let's hope. When are you testing then?
> Last night I dreamt that I cracked and had to test. I have 2 hpts for real lol, 1 cbdigi and one first response, well in my dream i got 2 BFN. So hope that doesn't mean anything. In my dream I did test early so i dunno lol.
> 
> Confused.com lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I tested this morning at 13dpo and BFN, but I swear I saw a super light line on the internet cheapie I used. I'm going to wait and test again tomorrow with FMU with a FRER if AF doesn't show. She is never late! I have a longer cycle, so you are lucky! mine is usually around 35 days or so. grrr...can be frustrating! FX for our BFP's and I'll keep you posted:thumbup:Click to expand...

oooo fx for you hun. Really hope we get our bfps. Sounds like you Def have urs coming. 

Keep me posted hun xxxx


----------



## Bella82

> Babybumpat22: Hey, I looked around and apparently hot flashes mean the hormones are showing up in your blood stream! this is a good sign! lol. I hope you start feeling it this cycle.... but i also feel like I'm just not pregnant some times while others I KNOW i am... gah! Can you get online while you're on vacay? Maybe not being able to obsess with me will help you get through the wait sooner!!! **Baby Dust**


Hey [email protected], I didn't get time to get online during my weekend vacay, which was good in a way, cos i totally forgot about it all! BUT... still no AF, missing in action! BUT... (theres another BUT!) I found out some interesting info online which could explain why AF hasn't shown up yet, i think i've ovulated twice this month (or appeared to)! I read it on a website (i haven't posted enough times to be able to quote which website, doh!) & basically it says that the reason why i've gotten ferning (on my Maybe Baby ovulation microscope) is that i had a 'fake' ovulation on 10th June & a 'real' ovulation on 19th June! I think thats what happened, cos during the first 'fake' Ov. Day on the 10th i had hardly any mucus, whereas on the 'real' Ov. Day on the 19th I had alot of clear EWCM that day & also had pink EWCM that night once, which at the time i thought it was implantation bleeding, but now i think it was ovulation bleeding! :dohh: & we didn't BD then, so i think we've missed the boat this month, which if thats the case, then i'm actually 8 dpo today & not 17 dpo like i thought, its sooo weird! :shrug: AF was supposed to arrive yesterday, but now if i'm only actually 8 dpo, then i have to wait another 6-7 days to see if AF arrives or not. So my 2ww has turned into a 3ww, arrrgghh! ](*,)

I hope yourself & everyone else has better luck than me, hehehe! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Broody

Bella82 so glad to hear from
someone else who feels they had two!! I was sure I ovulated on day 10 & then on day 17 I swear it happened again do I am v confused by what cycle day I am
on!! 

Next sun I am going to test as will be 18dpo from First date, 11 from second. Testing with first response too. Then if bfn and no positive I will wait a week and try again. 

It is frustrating!!

X


----------



## MSUJennbubble

Well, I can't believe I'm saying this, but I got my BFP today! :happydance: Had a very faint line, and I just can't believe it. I went out to buy some digital tests, but will wait until tomorrow to test. I already called the doctor's office to see if I should get blood work ordered (I'm still hesitant, it just doesn't seem real), and the nurse said "well, darling, a line is a line, you are pregnant!" My first appointment is July 15th! I'll be hanging around here for a bit to see how everything turns out for everyone. 
Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to all of you!:dust:


----------



## babybumpat22

Bella82 said:


> Babybumpat22: Hey, I looked around and apparently hot flashes mean the hormones are showing up in your blood stream! this is a good sign! lol. I hope you start feeling it this cycle.... but i also feel like I'm just not pregnant some times while others I KNOW i am... gah! Can you get online while you're on vacay? Maybe not being able to obsess with me will help you get through the wait sooner!!! **Baby Dust**
> 
> 
> Hey [email protected], I didn't get time to get online during my weekend vacay, which was good in a way, cos i totally forgot about it all! BUT... still no AF, missing in action! BUT... (theres another BUT!) I found out some interesting info online which could explain why AF hasn't shown up yet, i think i've ovulated twice this month (or appeared to)! I read it on a website (i haven't posted enough times to be able to quote which website, doh!) & basically it says that the reason why i've gotten ferning (on my Maybe Baby ovulation microscope) is that i had a 'fake' ovulation on 10th June & a 'real' ovulation on 19th June! I think thats what happened, cos during the first 'fake' Ov. Day on the 10th i had hardly any mucus, whereas on the 'real' Ov. Day on the 19th I had alot of clear EWCM that day & also had pink EWCM that night once, which at the time i thought it was implantation bleeding, but now i think it was ovulation bleeding! :dohh: & we didn't BD then, so i think we've missed the boat this month, which if thats the case, then i'm actually 8 dpo today & not 17 dpo like i thought, its sooo weird! :shrug: AF was supposed to arrive yesterday, but now if i'm only actually 8 dpo, then i have to wait another 6-7 days to see if AF arrives or not. So my 2ww has turned into a 3ww, arrrgghh! ](*,)
> 
> I hope yourself & everyone else has better luck than me, hehehe! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I must seriously fail because I could have sworn I sent you a reply days ago! 
I remember typing it and everything! Any who, how was the vacay! I missed you during the hard stretch of the 2ww! I'm so sorry to hear that your wait is even longer this month! No worries though, we're here with you! :) 
You must update me about everything! Can't wait to hear it all! 

My symptoms have essentially disappeared :( Only lower back pain and slightly tender boobies lol. Today is the day AF is supposed to be here but it varies by a day or two sometimes. I've tested like an insane woman and still nothing. I'm sure I haven't calculated anything wrong so i'm just going to sit around and wait for the witch to ruin my day lol. I suppose I'm 13 dpo now (because, like you, I counted ALLLL wrong! Darn my ovulation app on my phone!) 

To all the other BFP's: CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS #I'mJealous lol! Blessings and sticky bean dust to everyone :D


----------



## BridieChild

I'm 6DPO and have sore boobs, a headache, I'm extremely tired and I just had these weird pains in the right side of my abdomen.... :?


----------



## dncr1010p

BridieChild said:


> I'm 6DPO and have sore boobs, a headache, I'm extremely tired and I just had these weird pains in the right side of my abdomen.... :?

I'm 6dpo too!! I have a headache that comes and goes, been extremely tired the past 2 days...and I had a good 8 hours of sleep both nights. Pains in my lower abdomen since O. They mainly stay in the middle but switch to the left and right side on and off. Backache, can't decided on what to eat it drives me crazy! But that could just be one of those moods I get in :haha: and a stuffy nose..but that could be from allergies!

When are you going to test if AF doesn't come?


----------



## BridieChild

AF is due July 7, but DD's birthday is July 6, so I'll test then!


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump :)


----------



## comicwife

Bump Bump bump lol


----------



## Bella82

> *Miss Broody:* Bella82 so glad to hear from someone else who feels they had two!! I was sure I ovulated on day 10 & then on day 17 I swear it happened again do I am v confused by what cycle day I am on!!
> 
> Next sun I am going to test as will be 18dpo from First date, 11 from second. Testing with first response too. Then if bfn and no positive I will wait a week and try again.
> 
> It is frustrating!!

Hey Miss Broody, soooo true, very very frustrating! I am now pretty sure that i actually ovulated on CD18, which means i have another 2 days til i'm 14 dpo, ugh! :wacko: I think i'm going to wait & see if AF turns up by Sun/Mon, if no AF then i'll test! Good luck to you! :flower:





> *[email protected]:* I must seriously fail because I could have sworn I sent you a reply days ago!
> I remember typing it and everything! Any who, how was the vacay! I missed you during the hard stretch of the 2ww! I'm so sorry to hear that your wait is even longer this month! No worries though, we're here with you!
> You must update me about everything! Can't wait to hear it all!
> 
> My symptoms have essentially disappeared Only lower back pain and slightly tender boobies lol. Today is the day AF is supposed to be here but it varies by a day or two sometimes. I've tested like an insane woman and still nothing. I'm sure I haven't calculated anything wrong so i'm just going to sit around and wait for the witch to ruin my day lol. I suppose I'm 13 dpo now (because, like you, I counted ALLLL wrong! Darn my ovulation app on my phone!)


Hey [email protected], don't worry you're not crazy! :hugs: I might've skipped ur reply by accident or something, i don't really know, hehehe! I was dying to reply again while on vacay, but didn't get the time to, the time has been draggin on! 

You sound similar to me, all my symptoms are essentially still MIA, with the exception of some small twinges in my lower abdomen once in a while, & VERY sore BBs, otherwise nothing else, makes me think the :witch: is on her way, especially since today i had some small cramps that felt like AF cramps, grrr! :growlmad: If its AF then i wish she'd just hurry up, this waiting is killing me!

Also... a HUGE congrats to MSUJenbubble, you must be over the moon! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean, & that you have a h&h pg! :flower:

As for the rest of us still waiting, lots & lots of :dust:


----------



## BridieChild

I've just realised I haven't had a visit from AF in SEVEN WEEKS! I have NEVER gone so long with out her! I know my chart says I'm only 8DPO but this is ridiculous! The HPT I took this morning was BFN, so now I'm wondering if the tests I got were defective? (Just using ICs at the moment)

Seven weeks with no :witch:? :huh: THIS NEVER HAPPENS!!! WHAT THE HELL?!?


----------



## Bella82

BridieChild said:


> I've just realised I haven't had a visit from AF in SEVEN WEEKS! I have NEVER gone so long with out her! I know my chart says I'm only 8DPO but this is ridiculous! The HPT I took this morning was BFN, so now I'm wondering if the tests I got were defective? (Just using ICs at the moment)
> 
> Seven weeks with no :witch:? :huh: THIS NEVER HAPPENS!!! WHAT THE HELL?!?


What??? :shock: Wow, time to get testing i reckon! Thats a lonnnnng time to be without AF! But maybe try a FRER test instead of a IC test! :winkwink: Good luck!!


----------



## BridieChild

I thought so too... I just recounted though and it's six weeks since last AF - still a long time for me....


----------



## baby.love

If HPT's are coming back neg, maybe goto your GP and get bloods done! .. Good luck xx


----------



## BridieChild

Just did a FRER in case the ICs I got were dodgy - that was BFN too. Ugh, this is so frustrating. I'm crampy, headachey and my boobs aren't sore as such - but I've got like a stinging sensation in them that's driving me CRAZY!


----------



## comicwife

hey ladies I am due Af on 2nd july

My symptoms so far hubby said i have been snappy the past week or two!!!!

on Monday 27th june(10po) I started having what has felt like Af cramps and lower back pain going into my bum cheeks lasted all day and into next morning and then stopped now that af is due i have nothing!!!!

also last week I was getting alot of flem(yulk lol) in the back of my throat,I had that alot in my last pregnancy

now I am wondering when to test!!!!


----------



## BridieChild

OK, freaking out a little - 9DPO and when I checked my CM this morning it was creamy as usual... it's now 4pm and when I went to the bathroom, it was clear and stretchy, with a spot of blood in it... I checked again and it is still clear and stretchy but the blood is gone.... my CP is very low... what's going on?!?


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump :)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BridieChild said:


> Just did a FRER in case the ICs I got were dodgy - that was BFN too. Ugh, this is so frustrating. I'm crampy, headachey and my boobs aren't sore as such - but I've got like a stinging sensation in them that's driving me CRAZY!

you may be not have enough HCG to detect and are you testing with your morning p?


----------



## Bella82

> *Bridie Child:* OK, freaking out a little - 9DPO and when I checked my CM this morning it was creamy as usual... it's now 4pm and when I went to the bathroom, it was clear and stretchy, with a spot of blood in it... I checked again and it is still clear and stretchy but the blood is gone.... my CP is very low... what's going on?!?

Hi Bridie, as soon as i read this post of yours the first thing i thought was that you had a late ovulation, like i did this month, cos a similar thing happened to me. On what i thought was 8 dpo I had alot of CM that day, & then that night when i went to the loo & wiped, there was pink-tinted EWCM on the paper, then the next morning & til now i've gone back to having creamy CM again, although since my 'fake' Ov. day my CP has been high, but only in the last 4-5 days its gotten hard. So now instead of being 23 dpo I'm actually 14 dpo! My fake Ov. day was on CD14 but my real Ov. day was on CD18, today is now CD37! (all this waiting is making me :loopy: )

I'm not saying that this is what's definitely happened in your case, but its a possibility, the blood in your EWCM could be implantation but it could also be from late ovulation. Maybe just keep an eye on your DPO's, & if you reach 14 dpo (going by your 1st or possibly 'fake' Ov. day) & AF still hasn't shown up, then start counting dpo going by your possible 'real' Ov. day, which would've been your original 9 dpo. Hope that wasn't too confusing! :wacko:

P.S I tested on my 'fake' 12 dpo & got a BFN, but now that i'm on 14 dpo today, I'll wait 3-4 days more to see if AF turns up or not, & if not then I'll test again.


----------



## BridieChild

It doesn't matter either way now... the :witch: found me today.... back to CD1... sigh


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BridieChild said:


> It doesn't matter either way now... the :witch: found me today.... back to CD1... sigh

Sorry BridieChild best wishes for this to be your time.


----------



## BridieChild

I want to keep temping during AF but can I temp orally until she leaves and then go back to temping vaginally, or will that screw up my charting?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

BridieChild said:


> I want to keep temping during AF but can I temp orally until she leaves and then go back to temping vaginally, or will that screw up my charting?

Im sorry i didnt know you were to test vaginally. everything i have read was to be orally im so lost now.


----------



## dncr1010p

Willl someone take a look at my chart please and give me their input?! 10 dpo had a major drop in temp and then today 11dpo temp went back up and ewcm..what does this mean? Implantation or fluke?

https://mymonthlycycles.com/viewbbtcharts.jsp?id=6a1b6c&chartid=268e8af46564400a


----------



## greenpear

Could be implantation! I think wait a few days and see how your temps are. :dust: hope that's a bfp hun!


----------



## DEMONPEEPS

Hello everyone! I am new here and joined because I need other females' advice and thoughts regarding my situation.
I am 31 years old I have 3 children and have had 2 c-sections and a v-back. For the last two months I have been having symptoms of pregnancy and never even put it all together until a friend asked me yesterday when I was due-this friend has known me for years and knows I am overweight and has never once said I look preggers! 
So I am going to list the symptoms I am having when I noticed them then tell you the rest of my problem and would appreciate your thoughts on the matter both good and bad. 
I have had an increase in breast size that I noticed around May 6th 
Olfactory overload the last two weeks
Increase in vein size and color on the breasts
Hip pain
Vision changes, slight but there
Constipation
Tugging and pulling in place of PMS cramps
Nothing tastes right for the last 3 weeks now
Cravings for the last month
Oily hair for about 3 weeks
Change in skin and acne
I have gained 5 pounds
I have been weepy, angsty, and different than my normal moods as of the last month and a half
Last month I was exhausted and couldn't seem to sleep enough this month I can barely sleep
Increased urination without an increase in fluid intake or diuretics
Vivid weird dreams 
Increase in CM 
Vomited my favorite CHinese food last week 
Smells make me sick 
I have been belching and passing gas like a man on a pirate ship after too much indulgence 


All of these symptoms have occurred since early May and my last AF was on April 17th. I have never used ovulation methods before today but using the DPO method each symptom meets with me being pregnant...as I said previously though I have a problem...11 years ago I had my tubes ringed!!!

My stomach has changed shape and being higher and tighter but where my c-section scar is has not popped out, I can't remember if it did with my third or not. I realize that it might not be anything but the math and the symptoms have me freaked and due to the holiday I have no way to obtain a HPT until Thursday at the earliest! 

Someone just smack me and tell me I am insane or tell me I am not the only one this has happened to so I know I am not alone!

Thanks!


----------



## DEMONPEEPS

Also I forgot to mention that I am the poster child for fertile myrtle jokes as I used protection and birth control and still conceived my first two children and my third child was conceived after 3 separate DR.s had declared my husband sterile. Oh yes and my body rejected an IUD previously.


----------



## jec

Today i feel nauseous, thought it may be from hunger, but have eaten and it's not gone away, my gums bled when i brushed my teeth, which they NEVER do...and now my gums are hurting...

Had a super faint line on IC this morning but think i'm imagining it....AF due today...


----------



## DEMONPEEPS

Hopefully you will get a BFP instead of your AF good luck!


----------



## DEMONPEEPS

I hope I posted in the correct spot I never do well in forums cause I never know where to post my topic, sorry if I posted my question in the wrong area if anyone knows of a better place to post it please let me know!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

DEMONPEEPS said:


> Also I forgot to mention that I am the poster child for fertile myrtle jokes as I used protection and birth control and still conceived my first two children and my third child was conceived after 3 separate DR.s had declared my husband sterile. Oh yes and my body rejected an IUD previously.

I hun yes you posted right, i was also have been titled firtall mertal, i hope i i get mine as well. from what you have said if its been that long o defiantly would test now. you should of had you cycle by now as well. best of luck all your symptoms sound about right.


----------



## DEMONPEEPS

Thank you I am just trying to muddle through the confusion surrounding me right now


----------



## Sakura4

Just got my BFP confirmed today!

1dpo - vivid dreams, cramps. High energy and good mood.
2dpo - very thirsty, gassy, cramps
3dpo - very thirsty, gassy, light cramps
4dpo - vivid dreams, constipation
5dpo - vivid dreams, light cramps, tender bbs
6dpo - vivid dreams, thirst, tender bbs
7dpo - no symptoms
8dpo - vivid dreams, thirst, metal taste in mouth, tender bbs, skin break out
9dpo - vivid dreams, thirst, bloated, super tender bbs, skin break out
10dpo - bleeding gums, teeth hurt, nausea, painful cramps at night, dizziness, super tender bbs, increased appetite
11dpo - backache, fatigue, increased appetite, skin break out, super tender bbs, fatigue
12dpo - BFP with FMU! Blood test at 45. Gassy, dizziness, fatigue, increased appetite, super tender bbs and nipples
13dpo - bloated, skin break out, super tender bbs and nipples, increased appetite, frequent urination
14dpo - vivid dreams, frequent urination, super tender bbs and nipples, skin break out, gassy


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Sakura4 said:


> Just got my BFP confirmed today!
> 
> 1dpo - vivid dreams, cramps. High energy and good mood.
> 2dpo - very thirsty, gassy, cramps
> 3dpo - very thirsty, gassy, light cramps
> 4dpo - vivid dreams, constipation
> 5dpo - vivid dreams, light cramps, tender bbs
> 6dpo - vivid dreams, thirst, tender bbs
> 7dpo - no symptoms
> 8dpo - vivid dreams, thirst, metal taste in mouth, tender bbs, skin break out
> 9dpo - vivid dreams, thirst, bloated, super tender bbs, skin break out
> 10dpo - bleeding gums, teeth hurt, nausea, painful cramps at night, dizziness, super tender bbs, increased appetite
> 11dpo - backache, fatigue, increased appetite, skin break out, super tender bbs, fatigue
> 12dpo - BFP with FMU! Blood test at 45. Gassy, dizziness, fatigue, increased appetite, super tender bbs and nipples
> 13dpo - bloated, skin break out, super tender bbs and nipples, increased appetite, frequent urination
> 14dpo - vivid dreams, frequent urination, super tender bbs and nipples, skin break out, gassy

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## CharBubba

I got my BFP yesterday at 11DPO
Have had an incredibly busy week so unlike last month I wasn't noting any symptoms down, but there are a couple of things that I did notice.
From 2 DPO - I was a bit emotional from 2 to 8 DPO, but I had just put this down to my BF being away for a week, so didn't really put it down to symptoms until today
From 8 DPO - AF type cramps as if it was coming early (not due until 15 DPO)
From 9 DPO - the small of my back has been aching
9 DPO - Was more tired than usual from 10pm
10 DPO - Could have slept in the middle of the day
That's it really, but I do have to say the tiredness hasn't been that noticable yet. If anything I have been making slightly less trips to the ladies, I've not noticed any extra thirst, any strage tastes, any increase in my apaetite, BBs hurt exactly the same as last month.
My lines have been strong on ICs, FRERs and CB digi says 2-3. I only tested as my stressful week was over and on getting home I realised I hadn't done any tests for a while so just did it to get one out of my system. I was seriously stunned when I saw a line and was shaking so much I couldn't hold my camera steady!
GL to all the ladies on here trying, I started as I am 32 and expected it to take much longer, but we have been successful on our third month, so feel very lucky.
Any to any ladies who are interested we actually used preseed for the first time this month.
Struggling to type as I have my fx'd for a sticky bean!
xxx


----------



## Bella82

Woo hooooo, i got my :bfp: this morning!! :happydance: Hubby bet me $20 it'd be positive, he dipped the test into a cup of my FMU & the + line came up within a minute, darker than the control line!

I will list my symptoms I've had til now, i have a huuuuuuge list actually (cos i've been writing every little thing down), but i think it would make the post too long, hehehe. I will TRY to list all the main things:


- Ov. Day: I had a really bad cold that day, & lots of EWCM, that night i got a big blob of pink EWCM with tiny streaks of blood in it, so that must've been Ov. bleeding. Had lots of cramps & twinges that day. Also, we BD the night before, & hadn't for a week beforehand, so i think that was night!

- 2 dpo: had lots of lower stomach cramps & lower back cramps, they were like AF cramps! Started getting hot flushes at diff. times of the day.

- 3 dpo: Still getting cramps & twinges in lower stomach & lower back, BD that morning & it felt different down there! Nipples started to get sensitive. Started getting twinges in cervix (could feel it inside) & vag, small pains now & then.

- 4 dpo: Boobs really started hurting more, still lots of twinges/cramps in lower stomach & back, also in ovary areas. Car broke down & we had to walk home to get petrol, luckily we broke down close to home, but it was an hour's walk. I'm quite fit, but this walk nearly killed me, i was puffing the whole way & my stomach felt so tight & painful, now i know why!

- 5 dpo: Still some twinges & small pains in lower stomach & back, but also some cramps/pains in groin & above pubic bone & in uterus area. That night tried to sleep on my stomach like usual - owww! Boobs hurt big time, like someone had punched them both, went straight onto my back!

- 6 dpo: Woke up & boobs were still sore from the night before when i laid on them! Not many cramps/twinges during the day, only some small ones, but that night had my first major cramp, felt like an AF cramp.

- 7 to 11 dpo: Not much, symptoms dropped off a bit, sore boobs still, & had some intense twinges/fluttering in lower stomach between ovaries & uterus areas, not painful, but intense enough to make me grab my stomach until it passed, weird pressure.

12 dpo: Felt a bit nauseous then felt better once i ate. AF-type cramps really started today, kept going to the loo armed with a pad cos i was so sure it was going to be AF, but i wiped & there was nothing. Boobs still sore, starting to get pains in armpits & down my arms a bit too.

13 dpo: Woke at about 2-3am from another AF-type cramp, felt like a mix of an AF cramp & diarrhoea cramp (yucky!), went to loo but nothing came out! Took a while to get back to sleep. Woke up at 8am for work, & boobs were really sore. All day got the AF/runs-type cramps, made me feel nauseous every time, they were strong & felt terrible.

14 dpo: Woke up 3 times this morning, at 2am, 4am & 6-7am, the first time at around 2am i got one of those big cramps, went to loo & wiped - nothing! 2nd time at around 4am I woke from a big cramp, curled up from the pain, managed to go to sleep once it went. Woke up again at 6-7am from another big cramp, went to loo again, wiped & nothing there! Had cramps on & off all day. We BD that night, i thought for sure it would bring AF on the next morning.

15 dpo: Went to loo that morning, wiped & STILL no AF, was so confused! Had those terrible cramps all day again, went to the loo constantly cos I thought AF was going to turn up any minute! Boobs were really sore all day, felt bruised inside & even a cramp-feeling on inside of cleavage, no blue veins on them though. Was very bloated & stomach hurt everywhere, even abs, was in a bad mood all day.

16 dpo: Woke up about 6 times from about 1-2am onwards, first time i woke up cos i felt REALLY hot & took all the covers off, then kept getting the big cramps that kept me awake. Got the terrible cramps all day on & off, somehow they felt even worse, like really bad AF/runs cramps, i'd feel really nauseous like i was either going to chuck up or get the runs, but once i went to the loo & wiped, no AF! This happened all day, I was really grouchy as a result.

17 dpo: Woke up at 3:40am with the mother of all cramps, thought i was miscarrying or something, the pain was so great that i broke out into a sweat (was already hot when i woke up), went to the loo cos i thought AF had finally arrived, wiped & NOTHING! Had cramps all day again, felt hungry & nauseous again, the cramps made me feel sick too, & i was REALLY grouchy al day too. About 6pm got AF-type cramps in lower stomach & also twinges of pain in my cervix, i thought AF was on her way. Went grocery shopping & a new symptom hit me - i could smell EVERYTHING! Even usually non-smelly stuff like pasta & taco shells & cereals, soo weird! I thought it was all in my head & didn't mention it to DH.

18 dpo (today): Woke up & realised i hadn't had any cramps thru the night, thought for sure AF would be here, peed in cup & hubby dipped test in, BFP within a minute, i was sooo shocked! Hubby won $20 & said he knew all along, lol.

Also some extras:

- From Ov. day my cervix has been high & stayed high, but only in the last 4-5 days its gotten hard
- Since Ov. day i haven't had much CM, but what little that i've had has been white & lotiony
- I've been bloated since Ov. Day, but moreso in the last 3-5 days
- Have had abdominal/lower back twinges since Ov. Day, but only got really bad/intense in the last 4-5 days

Haha, long post after all! :blush: Hope that all helps someone, I still can't believe its happened, this was only our 2nd month of trying, I didn't think it would happen right away since I was on the pill for 10 yrs, i was told it would take at least a year, I'm glad to prove the naysayers wrong! :winkwink:

Lots of :dust: to everyone! FX'd for your :bfp: :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Bella82 said:



> Woo hooooo, i got my :bfp: this morning!! .....
> Lots of :dust: to everyone! FX'd for your :bfp: :flower:

congrats bella so happy for you today alot are getting there BFP's.. awesome...


----------



## Sw33tp3a

CharBubba said:


> I got my BFP yesterday at 11DPO
> 
> xxx

congrats to you as well charbubba! thats fantastic


----------



## Beauty2

Congratulations, Bella!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!


----------



## LovePurple

Holy cow! Was reading through this thread for the first time about 20 minutes ago. I had some of the symptoms.. the random minimal (but there) shooting pain through my breasts for the past few days, last night I woke up in the middle of the night with what I thought was a cold... and the past 2 days my bowels have been moving what seems to be every 2 seconds. I saw some of the rest of you had these symptoms, so I went and hurry and tested just to see.. 
well.. looked negative, but wasn't very bright or distinct at all.
Then just now got a call from the dr (I went to get some lab work done because I haven't had my period for 7 months and we're TTC and I'm too impatient to see if it's coming back or what) and he said everything was normal except my HCG was 3.1. Very low still but wants me back next week to see if it's climbing!! I might just be in the lucky ones group!!!! 
WOW!! I can't even explain how ironic all this is, that i JUST did read through this thread and then I get that phone call!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

LovePurple said:


> Holy cow! Was reading through this thread for the first time about 20 minutes ago. I had some of the symptoms.. the random minimal (but there) shooting pain through my breasts for the past few days, last night I woke up in the middle of the night with what I thought was a cold... and the past 2 days my bowels have been moving what seems to be every 2 seconds. I saw some of the rest of you had these symptoms, so I went and hurry and tested just to see..
> well.. looked negative, but wasn't very bright or distinct at all.
> Then just now got a call from the dr (I went to get some lab work done because I haven't had my period for 7 months and we're TTC and I'm too impatient to see if it's coming back or what) and he said everything was normal except my HCG was 3.1. Very low still but wants me back next week to see if it's climbing!! I might just be in the lucky ones group!!!!
> WOW!! I can't even explain how ironic all this is, that i JUST did read through this thread and then I get that phone call!!! :happydance:

congrats on TTC


----------



## hellybean

HELP!!!
AM I GOIN MAD?????????

tww got the better of me and i am 9dpo and did a test with cheapy pg test and not with FMU

anyway i am sure i can see the faintest line in the world! to the untrained eye u maybe wouldnt see it but i am sure i can. OH is at work till 10:30 2night and my friend is coming round later so i am gonna show her and see what she thinks as i think i am seeing things!!

:dust: to you all
xxxx


----------



## blmcd08

I got my BFP the other day... I don't think I had any symptoms at all... nothing different that if I was going to get my period... I actually found out on accident haha!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats to you both i saw the pic and it is defenently there a line that is


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls

i really need your help. i have done a laparoscopy a week ago and now i am noticing some light green mucus on my underwear... my vagina is still irritated... my lap was ok - no endometriosis,no infections, tubes ok... all is fine.. this mucus is worrying me. i have not been sexually active since the operation..

can you please give me some views!!! i need your help.. thanks xxx


----------



## hellybean

Isabel209 said:


> hi girls
> 
> i really need your help. i have done a laparoscopy a week ago and now i am noticing some light green mucus on my underwear... my vagina is still irritated... my lap was ok - no endometriosis,no infections, tubes ok... all is fine.. this mucus is worrying me. i have not been sexually active since the operation..
> 
> can you please give me some views!!! i need your help.. thanks xxx

i dont know hun, but i didnt want to just read and run! is it thick or more runny if you know what i mean?

I know its totally different but i had minor surgery on my cervix back in april and i had to wear a sanitary towel from 3 days after op for about 2 weeks as i had loads of green/brown discharge that smelt of rotten cabbage (sorry tmi) but had to let you know the details lol, hope your not about to have dinner heehee!

anyway aparently that was normal and it cleared up with no infection or anything 

maybe is just the inside of your body recovering and weeping from whats been done!


----------



## Isabel209

hellybean said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> i really need your help. i have done a laparoscopy a week ago and now i am noticing some light green mucus on my underwear... my vagina is still irritated... my lap was ok - no endometriosis,no infections, tubes ok... all is fine.. this mucus is worrying me. i have not been sexually active since the operation..
> 
> can you please give me some views!!! i need your help.. thanks xxx
> 
> i dont know hun, but i didnt want to just read and run! is it thick or more runny if you know what i mean?
> 
> I know its totally different but i had minor surgery on my cervix back in april and i had to wear a sanitary towel from 3 days after op for about 2 weeks as i had loads of green/brown discharge that smelt of rotten cabbage (sorry tmi) but had to let you know the details lol, hope your not about to have dinner heehee!
> 
> anyway aparently that was normal and it cleared up with no infection or anything
> 
> maybe is just the inside of your body recovering and weeping from whats been done!Click to expand...

thanks dear... my mucous is not very thick... a bit slippery... at the beginning it was clear and stretchy as i was in my ovulation period but then turned to cloudy white.. its just ten days after the op that i have been noticing a change... its not the case that i wear a pad.. just a panty liner is enough... hope i get over it becasue the irritation is so bad that i really feel uneasy and uncomfortable :( thanks for your post dear xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ive never heard of that so not sure it could be an infection but really dont know wish you the best hun


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump :D


----------



## R&JBabybean

Bump for those ladies who have gotten their :bfp:


----------



## honeymomma

where art thou, nausea and tender boobies?! rear thy ugly head, zits and bloating! ok, i take that back. no zits please. i hope i become one of those ladies whose skin is flawless with pregnancy.

i have NO PREGNANCY SYMPTOMS. i have "me" symptoms, such as being sleepy and lazy all the time. and i have pre-af symptoms like mild cramps and a swollen :blush:. but my boobs are fine, no CM, no headaches, nausea, or anything interesting like that. BORING!

i wish i could tivo the tww and fast forward to AF day if i knew she was gonna come anyway. the wait is dreary and so so boring. :sleep:


----------



## hellybean

Hi i got my :bfp: for days ago at 13dpo and i had no symptoms whatsoever apart from feeling like AF was goin to show her face and that is it! i think i am about 4-5 weeks pregnant now and still no symptoms, but i have done 5 tests just t make sure lol
xxx


----------



## Wilsey

hellybean said:


> Hi i got my :bfp: for days ago at 13dpo and i had no symptoms whatsoever apart from feeling like AF was goin to show her face and that is it! i think i am about 4-5 weeks pregnant now and still no symptoms, but i have done 5 tests just t make sure lol
> xxx

Congrats!! :happydance:

Wish the rest of us luck!


----------



## hellybean

Wilsey said:


> hellybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi i got my :bfp: for days ago at 13dpo and i had no symptoms whatsoever apart from feeling like AF was goin to show her face and that is it! i think i am about 4-5 weeks pregnant now and still no symptoms, but i have done 5 tests just t make sure lol
> xxx
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance:
> 
> Wish the rest of us luck!Click to expand...


i wish u all the very best of luck xxx and send u all muchos baby dust :dust:


----------



## honeymomma

bump


----------



## mommydreamer

before i had a positive pregnancy test, the only thing i remember out of the ordinary was a tightening in my stomach for about two hours. it didn't feel like cramps though.


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump


----------



## gigglebox

Just got my BFP! I spent hours looking at this thread and I'm happy to contribute, but I apologize in advance for how wordy this is! I was keeping everything written down in a 2ww journal on here...

1DPO: Woke up with a scratchy throat, almost as if I was coming down with a cold. Lightened up within a couple hours...OK now. Light AF-like cramps this a.m and into early afternoon...gone now. Breasts have started to become sore (not unusual in the 2ww); both tender but right is worse than the left. And the TMI stuff... infrequent bm's; cm getting a little thicker, creamy and stickier.

2DPO: Woke up SO THRISTY! I never get so thristy in the morning, but I chugged a whole large glass of ice water. Boobs still a little tender...Headache at 3:30 followed by mild stomach upset (probably due to the pills I took for the headache). cp mid-height and firm. Weird woozy-brained feeling a couple times throughout the day, like just randomly hit with it, felt like my brain was being dunked in water. TMI stuff...creamy, thick cm. Still lacking in the bm department infrequent, you could say...

3DPO: Woke up with terrible acid reflux; chewed a tums first thing. Got it again after breakfast, but that's not abnormal. SUPER tired...could have slept on my lunch break but no time considered faking illness to leave work early and sleep but i'm a good employee! CP mid-height and firm, but the odd this is the os is facing down; usually it's facing to the side or backward in the 2ww. TMI stuff...HOLY CERVICAL MUCUS! There has been quite an large amount of it today; not super abundant but definitely more than I'm used to in the 2ww. Thick and creamy, so much it's getting on my undergarments.

4DPO: Boobs still tender, though not as bad as yesterday. Cm still creamy, not as much as yesterday. Sore lower back on left side (not ususual), but radiating around the side towards the front (this is abnormal)...still too soon for anything so just chalking it up to funky sleeping. CP firm, med-high, facing down still...should be pointing posterior or to the side by now edit: checked this afternoon, cp is med-high, firm, and now pointing posterior Doing it's normal routine. Also have this weird "hallow" feeling in my belly, hard to explain. who knows...gas? Not feeling optimistic right now but trying to stay hopeful as it's still early. Got a little irritated w/ hubby but i'm guessing that's hormone related too...I always have one day a month like this. grrraawwl.

5DPO: Excited that eggie could implant today! Boobs still tender. CP med-high, mostly firm but a smidge smooshy and open (?). CM creamy, about same amount as yesterday. Hunger increasing...filled up on steak last night and was ready to eat again about a half hour later. I keep getting a weird twinge of discomfort kind of near my left ovary. Also had more AF-like cramps this afternoon...messed up stomach all day (my friend and I call them the "mooky stinks" lol).

6DPO: gassy and a little bloated. CP high and firm; CM scant, but what is there is creamy, a little wet, and a smidge of "clumps" in it. The weird thing is my boobs almost don't hurt at all; they usually hurt right up until AF. There's a tiny bit of tenderness but that's all. Later that day...boob pain increased slightly; CP medium & firm. Had a wave of nausea after lunch, like that feeling when you're about to burp up food, but never burped. Now I feel kind of icky and tired, like I'm coming down with something...Feeling like that's all this is, me coming down with illness just before the weekend...*sigh*...TMI stuff--gassy! I keep going poo, but I never feel like I'm "empty", if that makes sense? Been like that since yesterday...which I guess is better then being backed up or letting it loose lol! Didn't feel like dinner last night; only had some chips & guacamole with a few candies. Nothing seemed appealing except for sushi...but could have just been a bigger lunch than usual...

7DPO: Scant CM, but CP's high and slightly soft??? Couldn't reach the os to find out if it felt open or not; Very odd. Boobs still sore (not abnormal in the 2ww at all). TMI stuff!!!--had to poo this morning, soft, but the gas behind it...oh my! I felt like I was on a sitcom, lol! 

8DPO: Boobs feel awesome, no pain at all really. more mooky stinks this morning, lol! Haven't checked cm or cp yet, but did take my first test this cycle! BFN, but I've still got time I thought I'd be bummed but taking it surprisingly well today...

9DPO: Bathroom issues again this morning Better not hit me at work...CP high and mostly firm. CM slightly increased, but still not much of it and creamy. boobs slightly tender at the sides but that's it. Otherwise feeling pretty normal, which is kind of discouraging...as was my test this morning. Another BFN. AF cramps hit me bad a little while ago, and I'm PMSing like mad this morning, one minute I'm about to cry, the next I want to punch someone LOL! I really feel like I'm going to start AF today, but not due until Friday. Update...took an OPK out of curiousity, expected to at least see two lines, but nope, a BFN OPK!!!

10DPO: Interesting morning...boobs still only slightly sore at sides. CP medium, firm, tilted back (normal at this time). CM is weird...creamy but has a couple little clumps in it...eww. poos back to somewhat normal aaannnnd...THIS TEST! Now, be honest, I know there is a very very super duper faint line...I can see it in real life but it's so faint. I took several pictures and found one where you can see what I see, but I can't tell if there is color to the line at all. I've used these before and never been able to see the antibody strip, but wondering if that's what it is? Have any of you got something like this and had it be negative? ((*edit* this is where i put my first faint positive; everyone could see something but no one could tell if it had color))

11DPO: BFP! It's there, it's obvious, it's darker than yesterdays, and it's most definitely pink! Boobs feel normal (that is, only slight pain on sides). Now that I know I'm pregnant I'm a little hesitant to check my CP & CM...I've been feeling little moments of cramping in my uterus, but it's not abnormal in my LP before my period...the only difference is that time a couple days ago were I really felt my AF was going to show that day, the cramps were just as intense. 

So, there you have it!!! Sorry about all the writing :) I hope it helps someone though. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## R&JBabybean

congratulations on your bfp gigglebox:flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yay for you gigglebox...


----------



## citymouse

I just got my bfp this morning at 12 dpo, thought I would list my symptoms out (as I personally love reading other people's symptoms!). Sorry, this is long... wanted to get the odd little details in there.

*Day by day notes:*

BD'd: CD 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 17 

(CD 18) O day: cramps around 9 am

1 dpo: mild cramps on my right side in the morning

2-3 dpo: nothing to speak of

4 dpo: bbs slightly sore; mild tugging? (I wrote: "but I don't know what tugging feels like")

5 dpo: woken by af-type cramps at 1 am (very typical for my cycle!); soreish bbs; slightly stuffy nose in early morning; twinges on left side in afternoon

6 dpo: sore bbs while sleeping; vaguely aware of constant, mild pressure in uterus area while sleeping, like someone lightly pressing on my lower abdomen with three flat fingers (NOT fluttering, have never felt fluttering!); that night, my hands suddenly became bright, hot red and horribly itchy, stiff, and swollen feeling--passed after 5 minutes or so (but that may have been because of an extra dose of B-vits I took that evening)

7 dpo: mild cramps 4-6 am on right side, with a spot of pressure; slightly congested throat

8 dpo: slightly stuffy nose; swollen, sore gland under left side of jaw; mild cramps at night while sleeping; bfp dream; twinges on my right side at 11 pm; a very unusual twinge under my left armpit

9 dpo: gassy in the am; possible spots around edges of areolae; gagged on my toothbrush; near-constant light pressure on my right side; at 10 am the twitching suddenly turned to a cramp for 5-10 minutes, and then suddenly I was like, "I need a nap" and fell asleep

10 dpo: crampy on left side; short, sharp pain in lower right ab--once from bending over quickly, once from sneezing; pain on side of left bb only; lunchtime af-type cramps; very mild twinges on right side all evening

11 dpo: mild twinges; extremely belchy in the morning, LOL; felt clumsy and spacey all day (dropping things, knocking things over); felt like symptoms had disappeared; skin broken out on chin by evening

12 dpo: had to pee at 1 am; medium non-af cramps in the middle of the night; that "bubbles" feeling in front of my pelvis (probably gas!); not interested in breakfast (same food I eat every single day); and of course a bfp!!

*General notes:*


For me, sore bbs do not seem to be a reliable symptom. The only thing new was the twinge on the left side and the armpit pain on the left side on days 8 and 10.

At 1 am on 9 dpo, my dog woke me up in the middle of the night and just wanted me to come out to the living room and snuggle with him. But he's very snuggly and not very intuitive in general, LOL, so I don't give that a lot of credibility as a symptom. It was just odd because he always tries to get me to follow him to the cabinet with the treats, and this time he just wanted love.

I never noticed a metallic taste, but I did notice that I wanted to brush my teeth every time I ate something. 

I usually have cramping about a week before af, but most of the cramping I felt this time was different. For af, it seems to go all the way through and even makes my butt sore (sorry, tmi!); this was much more localized. 

A lot of my cramping seemed to happen at night. By late afternoon/evening around 9-11 dpo, I was thinking, "Oh, never mind, maybe I don't have symptoms."

My lips were weirdly dry all the time. I'm a chapstick addict anyway, and I was using it every hour or two!

No dizziness, no extra sense of smell, not much fatigue, no clear-cut nausea to speak of.

Last month I thought I felt pregnant. I felt fullish and very aware of my lower abdomen. However, that ended up being an af month and this month blew that out of the water. I felt like there was a full-on Santa's workshop going on down there. Really about five times more activity than what I felt last month.
*Other notes:*

Put my hips on a pillow for about 15 minutes after each time BD.

Have been on half-caf coffee for about 6 weeks (until today, I went to zero caf), cut out 90% of sodas and all alcohol after O-day

Have been on a multi-vitamin with folic acid for about six months

Had a sinus infection/throat thing (not strep) around O-time, was on antibiotics and preg-friendly cough syrup for a few days

Started B-vitamin complex after O (that was when I bought them)

Took baby aspirin pre-O (also needed it for pain relief)... also took half-tablets of regular Tylenol: no Aleve or Ibuprofen!

Kept up my exercise routine, but went lighter and easier (recumbent bike, treadmill)

Prayed a novena to the Infant of Prague for nine days; then again but hourly on the day AF was due

Ordered a St. Gerard medallion bracelet (he's the patron saint of motherhood)... I'm not even terribly religious but I love saints, LOL!


----------



## ferens06

Love this thread, it seems lucky too  Congrats on all the BFPs ladies!xx


----------



## christiangal

Oh, I hope someone that has had a BFP can help: I am on cd51 and got a +OPK on cd20. No AF yet (2 cycles before were 42 days long), but I took a HPT on Monday and it was a BFN. BBTs never seemed to stay up but for only 3 or so days after +OPK, so not much hope of being pregnant. Had blood test done yesterday and waiting for results. In meantime, would like to share some symptoms I've had and ANYONE please tell me if I can have any hope for a BFP:
1. frequent headaches (unusual for me)
2. metallic taste for 1 day, and this week I can't drink the tap water at work - it taste like dirt and smells like chlorine. It was never great, but now I can't stand it at all!
3. slight, period-like cramps
4. Clear or white STRETCHY cm for over a week now (sometimes felt wet feeling thinking AF was here but would go check and it was just CM)
5. more sleepy than normal. I'm getting the same amount of sleep or even a little more, but I feel more tired and have terrible circles under my eyes.

Wouldn't I have gotten a BFP so many days into my cycle (took HPT on cd49) if I was pregnant? I'm so upset...:(


----------



## Beauty2

Congrats, Gigglebox and Citymouse!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!!


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump:flower:


----------



## R&JBabybean

Bump


----------



## ferens06

10dpo today roughly, really sore boobs now! Sore nipples which i don't usually get. CM still. Not dried up since ov. 

Tested today with Superdrug and Frer- BFN. Did an OPK incase when I predicted ov I was wrong (first real cycle since stopping pill in May) and that was negative too.

Waiting game now! Good luck ladies! BUMP xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

best wishes ferens06:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ferens06

Sw33tp3a said:


> best wishes ferens06:dust::dust::dust:

To you too, Sweetpea! Did you get your AF this month? (just looking at your ticker) x


----------



## natasha82

Well i have hardly any symptoms which isn't all that surprising really as we only dtd once on the day i got a positive opk. :(
I dont have sore nipples and i usually always get sore nipples straight after ovulating?
I have a really dry throat, especially when i wake up in the morning. Never usually get a dry throat?
That is it, woo wee loads of symptoms there lol. Someone please tell me you got a bfp with little or no symptoms. Baby dust to everyone, lets get bfp's soon. :flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ferens06 said:


> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> best wishes ferens06:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> To you too, Sweetpea! Did you get your AF this month? (just looking at your ticker) xClick to expand...

yes i did today, im glad though i thought i had lost my mind


----------



## ferens06

Sw33tp3a said:


> ferens06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sw33tp3a said:
> 
> 
> best wishes ferens06:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> To you too, Sweetpea! Did you get your AF this month? (just looking at your ticker) xClick to expand...
> 
> yes i did today, im glad though i thought i had lost my mindClick to expand...

I know what you mean!! Good luck for your next cycle :dust: x


----------



## ferens06

natasha82 said:


> Well i have hardly any symptoms which isn't all that surprising really as we only dtd once on the day i got a positive opk. :(
> I dont have sore nipples and i usually always get sore nipples straight after ovulating?
> I have a really dry throat, especially when i wake up in the morning. Never usually get a dry throat?
> That is it, woo wee loads of symptoms there lol. Someone please tell me you got a bfp with little or no symptoms. Baby dust to everyone, lets get bfp's soon. :flower:

Lots of people get BFPs with little or no symptoms!! Just search for it on here, I've seen it a LOT! Good luck!xx


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump


----------



## Wilsey

bump! Any new BFPers have anything to add?!


----------



## helen0381

Bump


----------



## madkitty

would welcome some baby dust please! 6dpo for me and so far have had awfully tender nipples, nausea, tiredness and waking up 4/5am to wee every morning which is not like me at all...in fact I cant stop weeing LOL I am convinced and so is boyf but it would be a miracle as its the 1st month for me off the pill after 20 years (we did well charting though and I ov'd fine and temps are way up for the second half so I think body is playing ball LOL)


----------



## Sw33tp3a

babby :dust: on its way


----------



## Kita

I got to be pregnant for a week so I guess I can officially comment on here now.

The biggest sign for me was not boob aches or peeing or nausea or any of that. I knew AF was due soon and was feeling her come. I did have some boob aches but thats normal with AF for me. But one night VERY close to when AF should have come, we :sex: in a position that normally would KILL my cervix (doggy style :blush:) if AF was around the corner bc my cervix drops before AF, but that night I even pushed back on him making him go deeper (tmi? LOL) and still felt nothing. Thats when I decided I would take a test the next day and lo and behold, my very first BFP. :D

Hoping to see another one very soon. Good Luck ladies!


----------



## citymouse

One very weird symptom (or side effect?) I've noticed at 5 weeks and change is that some of my eyelashes are turning white!


----------



## katrus78

bump!


----------



## helen0381

Bump!


----------



## Wilsey

bump :)


----------



## martina792004

Dear all,


i love this forum..im new and need a lot of advices....


I have been TTC for a couple of month since i had surgery due to my effin...endometriosis..my last period was July 7 i might have avulated around the 20th and me and hubby did it every other day.
last Monday July 25 i start cramping like i was getting my period and its kinda weird..too early and after a couple of days mm bbs got kinda firmer and sore...
last weekend i had sharp pains at my lower abdomen..right side..right ovary..( im scared..so scared my endometriosis is back ) and what is weird i got veins on my bbs i didnt have before..at all!! i should get my period this week end..( my period is 30 31 days long) i did 3 tests already ..but all negatives!!

i want a baby so much....


----------



## helen0381

Bump....anyone newly pregnant and wants to share?! 

Xx


----------



## helen0381

Bump!


----------



## Sara35

bump


----------



## DaisyBee

Some of my symptoms this time are the same as my other 3 bfp's: erect nipples, cramps, backache. But no vivid dreams which is typically one of my early signs. I had nausea which is unusual for me before bfp. Shooting pain through bb this time as well. And heartburn. Also my belly button hurt which is odd!

Also had creamy cm. Had a sore throat but not sure what days before bfp.


----------



## katrus78

Bump!


----------



## Kita

Just got my first bfp straight after MC (no AF) and I have sore/sharp shooting pain in boobs and have been crazy emotional lately! EVERYTHING makes me wanna cry and makes me mad. Last bfp I was surprisingly normal (usually AF makes me weepy too, not THIS bad though.. commercials make me wanna cry now)


----------



## R&JBabybean

bump x


----------



## mum2five

ive just had bfp i am around 4 weeks my symptoms were right after ovulation i had bad af cramps about a week later my right breast started to hurt at the side woke a few days later and both were hurting and the odd bit of nausea xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

1-3 dpiui little crampy, moving a little slowly. Procedure was easier than last time and I did my own trigger shot.

4dpiui--severe bloating. Stomach ache with nausea. Feels like a rock in my stomach. Not sure if I need to burp, puke, fart, or poop. (tmi and attractive, I know.) started progesterone today. Pain/pressure at right ovary. 
5dpiui--still bloated but less nausea. Head starts hurting mid afternoon. Temp in my room is 68 (yay for window a/c) but still feel on fire. No fever. Pain lessened over right ovary. 
6dpiui--headache is horrible. Twinging in uterus area. Eyes burning. No fever Not feeling pregnant. Hot hot hot. Called in to work, supervisor thinks I'm PG. Nurse said probably excess estrogen or dehydration. To help I should eat salty foods and extra protein and tank up on water. I'm quite serious about chilling my room and still feeling on fire.

7dpiui--not hungry, still bloated, grumpy
8dpiui--very light pinkish brown tint to the progesterone gel "clumps" (I don't spot normally). Tight/slightly heavy feeling in my urterus. Odd dreams, woke up super early and unable to get back to sleep. Now back home and exhausted BBs are getting really tender.
9-12 dpiui--bloating. Feel just "sick" nightly (I'm night shift so it would be the equivalent of midafternoon). 
13dpiui. Confirmed :bfp: with beta. Never been so happy to feel so crappy. Urped while brushing my teeth and thinking about doing it again ever since.


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It could be! I got an early pos 3 days prior...it was light but it ended up correct. Just remember u can give it the two days and verify (I'm now late but a regular non-early test gives such a faint pos still but the early test is dark dark dark). 

So congratulations are most likely in order!!!!


----------



## hellybean

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?

hello lovely!

I got that too and i got that without using FMU, i also had symptoms like i was expecting AF but had a weird bit of nausea to a couple of days before (i havent had that since though) and i am now 9 weeks

so congratulations you are about 4 weeks pregnant  xxx


----------



## Isabel209

hellybean said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?
> 
> hello lovely!
> 
> I got that too and i got that without using FMU, i also had symptoms like i was expecting AF but had a weird bit of nausea to a couple of days before (i havent had that since though) and i am now 9 weeks
> 
> so congratulations you are about 4 weeks pregnant  xxxClick to expand...

oh thanks a lot dear. i got so many congratulations from the ladies here but i have a feeling that this is a 'false pregnancy' :( i mean like its not going to happen.. i dont know this feeling... i think if i check in a few more days, i d get better results ... thank you all ladies for your congrats and warm wishes. i really hope that i give you a good news soon xxx


----------



## Wilsey

bump


----------



## Isabel209

helen0381 said:


> Bump....anyone newly pregnant and wants to share?!
> 
> Xx

hello sweet.. my AF is due tomorrow but i tested yesterday and today and got BFP!!!!!!! but it cant sink into my mind yet


----------



## JleStar

Wow Congrats Isabel! Don't worry it will sink in soon enough lol :flower:


----------



## Isabel209

WTBmyBFP said:


> It could be! I got an early pos 3 days prior...it was light but it ended up correct. Just remember u can give it the two days and verify (I'm now late but a regular non-early test gives such a faint pos still but the early test is dark dark dark).
> 
> So congratulations are most likely in order!!!!

will i be correct if is say that we conceived on the same day? i got a BFP yesterday and today but my af is due tomorrow so fingers crossed XXX


----------



## _jellybean_

Isabel,

I got a bfp on a digital before AF was due:) Congratulations. I know how you feel though...I didn't really even feel like this was real for so, so, long. I also worried through the entire 1st trimester (but had probs with spotting, bleeding, etc.) Anyway, so, yes--it's totally possible to get a bfp on a digital before AF is due.

Congrats again. Take it easy, and treat yourself to some yummy snacks if you can, lol:dance: that helped me (eating sweets) with stress!


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

I've had a feeling I'm pregnant for the past 3 months but for the 1st 2 months my period has arrived although they have been totally different, a lot lighter and doesnt last as long as usual (between 4 - 5 days).

I convinced myself I wasnt pregnant so decided to start on the pill, been on it a month when I just didnt feel normal. I've been so sleepy can barely sit down otherwise I'll fall asleep.

Really vivid dreams that I'm pregnant, Strange taste in my mouth but worried that is's all in my mind.

Achy everywhere, in my legs, hips, lower back. Strange feeling in my stomach like a pulling/tugging. Sharpe stabbing pains in my side. I tried touching my stomach today and it feels a little tender which is very unusual.

I had heartburn for the past 3 months as well as a sicky feeling and dizzyness (which get worst by the day).

Sense of smell hightened, everything smells bad! Heart palpitations which are now increasing. Got spots appearing all over my jaw line which is strange. I'm really emotional, crying at everything.

Took my last pill last thursday and still nothing, I can usually guarentee I come on the very next day. so hints of it starting either. Ordered some ic so waiting for them to come before I test. I have no idea how far on I could be. Any ideas would be great thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Also, I have been getting really bad night sweats. So bad my husbands been freezing in bed and I'm laid on top of the duvet with the windows open and crunching on ice cubes all day long haha.


----------



## LoloShells

Did any of you bfps reading this, get what ALMOST felt like sciatic pain, but wasn't? I have this pain in my lower back that kinda mirrors sciatic pain but its further in towards my spine and isn't shooting down my leg. Sciatic pain is the only thing I know to compare it to.


----------



## Isabel209

_jellybean_ said:


> Isabel,
> 
> I got a bfp on a digital before AF was due:) Congratulations. I know how you feel though...I didn't really even feel like this was real for so, so, long. I also worried through the entire 1st trimester (but had probs with spotting, bleeding, etc.) Anyway, so, yes--it's totally possible to get a bfp on a digital before AF is due.
> 
> Congrats again. Take it easy, and treat yourself to some yummy snacks if you can, lol:dance: that helped me (eating sweets) with stress!

Thanks jelly bean... i still have af symptoms and i feel a bit shaky because a lot of thoughts are coming to my mind... i have a cat at home who sleeps with me in bed. he is healthy but still.. its not good ... so i am taking a blood test for toxoplasma to be safe...

i just cant believe it happened to me and the first trimester is very difficult.. i just hope it sticks because my DH and i have a lot to give !!!!!!!


----------



## R&JBabybean

I am bumping this thread as I have got my :bfp: :cloud9: just thought I would post my symptoms or lack of in here for you ladies 

What I did this month:

*I took soy isoflavones cd3-7 (cd3-80mg. cd4-120mg, cd5-160mg, cd6-160mg, cd7-200mg) 
*took vit b complex and pregnacare vitamin throughout cycle.
*drank grapefruit juice like it was water
*used opks from cd10 till positive

We :sex: cd5,cd8,cd11,cd12,cd14,cd16,cd22
I got a positive opk cd13

My symptoms:
1dpo: broke out in spots (not normal for me)
2dpo: very tired (probably due to busy weekend working though)
3dpo: after bd noticed loads of ewcm (sorry tmi)
approx 5dpo: woke in the middle of the night dripping in sweat.
6dpo: bloating and loads of wind. tired
approx 7dpo: heart palpitations (lasted only for a couple of seconds)
6-11dpo: waking regularly through the night really thirsty.
9-10dpo: gums bleed when brushing my teeth
10-11dpo: slight cramps but nowt major
13dpo: got faint :bfp: felt really sick all day. bb started to hurt slightly
14dpo: af due, no sign of :witch: then later on had small patch of red blood on my underware (tmi). then nothing else since.
15dpo: :bfp: darker lines :)

symptoms now are:
slight sore boobs, lots and lots of cm, wind and bloating.


----------



## Isabel209

R&JBabybean said:


> I am bumping this thread as I have got my :bfp: :cloud9: just thought I would post my symptoms or lack of in here for you ladies
> 
> What I did this month:
> 
> *I took soy isoflavones cd3-7 (cd3-80mg. cd4-120mg, cd5-160mg, cd6-160mg, cd7-200mg)
> *took vit b complex and pregnacare vitamin throughout cycle.
> *drank grapefruit juice like it was water
> *used opks from cd10 till positive
> 
> We :sex: cd5,cd8,cd11,cd12,cd14,cd16,cd22
> I got a positive opk cd13
> 
> My symptoms:
> 1dpo: broke out in spots (not normal for me)
> 2dpo: very tired (probably due to busy weekend working though)
> 3dpo: after bd noticed loads of ewcm (sorry tmi)
> approx 5dpo: woke in the middle of the night dripping in sweat.
> 6dpo: bloating and loads of wind. tired
> approx 7dpo: heart palpitations (lasted only for a couple of seconds)
> 6-11dpo: waking regularly through the night really thirsty.
> 9-10dpo: gums bleed when brushing my teeth
> 10-11dpo: slight cramps but nowt major
> 13dpo: got faint :bfp: felt really sick all day. bb started to hurt slightly
> 14dpo: af due, no sign of :witch: then later on had small patch of red blood on my underware (tmi). then nothing else since.
> 15dpo: :bfp: darker lines :)
> 
> symptoms now are:
> slight sore boobs, lots and lots of cm, wind and bloating.

yay!!!! Congratulations. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopebaby

Hello all

New here and trying for first time. Came off bc around 20th July (bad memory) had very light AF on 24th & 25th, then one spot on 29th. On holiday 30th to 8th and BD'd all week :happydance: Really wasn't expecting anything to happen the first month bc of BC but date wise I think AF due around 25th Aug (yesterday) 

Had these symptoms since 19th
tiredness to hyper, feeling really fruity, very weird vivid dreams and the worst indigestion which I never get!! & Dull cramps

Then on 22nd got BFN, metallic taste began, weird bubbling in my tummy and very very gassy tmi sorry, another BFN this morning!! :cry: still dull cramps but now also back ache and weird rushes of nausea, I find I go from nothing to so hungry I'm shaking in a matter of minutes (like right now)

Starting to think I'm making the symptoms occur by wanting it so much

:dust: to everyone

xx


----------



## juliev85

My symptoms were:-

-very sore boobs post ovulation but they have settled since
-broke out in spots (not normal for me)
-Slight nausea
-Lots of EWCM and then creamy CM- keep thinking im coming on period (sorry TMI)
-Totally gone off tea.
-rotten cough, cold, sore throat but could just be coincidental with the timing.

Now having pulling, aching feeling in lower abdomen. As if i've done too many sit up's if that makes sense. Back ache,Increased CM, hot flushes and tired!


----------



## Isabel209

R&JBabybean said:


> I am bumping this thread as I have got my :bfp: :cloud9: just thought I would post my symptoms or lack of in here for you ladies
> 
> What I did this month:
> 
> *I took soy isoflavones cd3-7 (cd3-80mg. cd4-120mg, cd5-160mg, cd6-160mg, cd7-200mg)
> *took vit b complex and pregnacare vitamin throughout cycle.
> *drank grapefruit juice like it was water
> *used opks from cd10 till positive
> 
> We :sex: cd5,cd8,cd11,cd12,cd14,cd16,cd22
> I got a positive opk cd13
> 
> My symptoms:
> 1dpo: broke out in spots (not normal for me)
> 2dpo: very tired (probably due to busy weekend working though)
> 3dpo: after bd noticed loads of ewcm (sorry tmi)
> approx 5dpo: woke in the middle of the night dripping in sweat.
> 6dpo: bloating and loads of wind. tired
> approx 7dpo: heart palpitations (lasted only for a couple of seconds)
> 6-11dpo: waking regularly through the night really thirsty.
> 9-10dpo: gums bleed when brushing my teeth
> 10-11dpo: slight cramps but nowt major
> 13dpo: got faint :bfp: felt really sick all day. bb started to hurt slightly
> 14dpo: af due, no sign of :witch: then later on had small patch of red blood on my underware (tmi). then nothing else since.
> 15dpo: :bfp: darker lines :)
> 
> symptoms now are:
> slight sore boobs, lots and lots of cm, wind and bloating.

Congratulations dear , very happy for you!!!!!! can you please tell me how are you predicted a girl? its in your siggi


----------



## star25

Thank u all for posting your symptoms for us all to obsess over! anyone else with a bfp who wants to share their early symptoms?
Congratulations and Good luck all xx


----------



## owlandlion

We've been trying to conceive for 2 1/2 years. We haven't been able to afford any fertility testing here in the U.S. except for one transv. ultrasound that showed a thick uterine lining and one small fibroid. I would LOVE any tips and advice from those who have been successful. I plan on traveling to my home in Canada so that I can have testing done...but I'd like to try any ideas you can share before that also. Every month is heartbreaking...and I get calls every few weeks from friends who are pregnant...some for the third time. Having a baby is the only thing I wish for in life. I know I was meant to be a mother and I know that I'll adopt one day...but I really want to have just one biological child. I'm almost 35 and I feel like time is running out. Please tell me about the vitamins, supplements, therapies, etc...that helped you conceive. Thanks everyone :flower:


----------



## Beauty2

Owlandlion - Do you track your cycles? How long do you cycles usually last? Do you know when you ovulate? Do you use opk's (ovulation predictor kits)? These steps would be very helpful in conceiving.


----------



## owlandlion

Hi Beauty2! Thanks so much for your quick response! :)

My cycle is about 30 days. Last month it was early though. They used to be all over the place but have evened out over the last couple of years. I haven't tried the ovulation prediction kits. I'm hoping to purchase one of those electronic ones soon.


----------



## Beauty2

Yea, those kits are a life saver sometimes. It definitely helps to pin-point when Ov happens. This is my first cycle using them. However, next cycle I do plan on using a BBT therometer to be sure that I did Ov because I'm not so sure anymore. Maybe you should try that as well. You can purchase like 50 opk's on amazon.com for about $10. The same for preggo tests. But the monitor would probably be better. As much EWCM is very important so a lot of ladies use preseed. It's about $20. It works just like EWCM and it's healthy for sperm and helps to get them up to the uterus. Grapefruit juice also helps create EWCM. I tried that this cycle as well and it worked. 

Um, I think that's all I know, lol. These other ladies are experts. You should visit other threads to learn more. Good luck and lots of babydust :dust:


----------



## owlandlion

WOW that is a great price on Amazon! Thank you for all of your advice. I'll look into preseed and I will definitely stop by the grocery store for grapefruit juice on the way home. I don't usually drink anything other than water but I'll give anything a try! :)

If anyone else has advice and tips please feel free to share. I would like to benefit from everyone's knowledge. 

I'll be praying for BFP's for everyone on here too! <3


----------



## LoloShells

Maybe you can get your OB to prescribe you clomid? It's a miracle drug for some people, and covered by a lot of insurances. For instance I got mine for $20. Do some reading on it and if it sounds like something you want to try, ask your doctor.


----------



## owlandlion

Thank you LoloShells! I'll look into what Clomid is. Is it a drug that helps increase your chances of ovulation? I don't have any health insurance. My husband and I are both self employed and it is just SOOO expensive out here. I'm originally from Canada so I'm going there to see a doctor. I think that testing is mostly free out there and prescriptions seem to be a lot more reasonable. *fingers crossed*


----------



## justask2210

Hey everyone I hope u dont mind me joining this thread. Im currently 11 dpo since about 5 dpo iv been cramping on and of it has just started again today. My boobs are sore I normally get sore bbs when af is due but this month they are very heavy I can feel how sore they are as im walking they seem to get worse everyday. I'm due for af thursday do my chances sound good?xx


----------



## owlandlion

I've been getting this occasional mild burning feeling in my right ovary area and extending into my right hip. This is a new thing for me. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## JennyJelly

I've been getting a pain in my right side too but I'm only 2-3 dpo? I don't know if that's normal or not?


----------



## Decafftilly

Hi ladies,
I finished the BC in may and had four 30day cycles. This oaths I am almost four days late for my AF - have taken HPTs each day, sometimes twice and all BFN! ;-( have lots of symptoms including cramping, creamy CM, sweating, armpit pain and big blue vein leadin to nipple? Worrying that I will never get BFP?? Has anyone else had this but they then got a BFP?? Xxx


----------



## Decafftilly

Never mind - AF arrived rather painfully last night ;-(


----------



## 21Rach

Bump :)


----------



## SimplyMia

Hi ladies Im so happy i found this page...Ive been sooo confused!!

I am currently NTNP....I got my AF on 8/28 and it ended the 31st (my cycles are always 3-4 days the most). I then had DTD on 9/2 without my DH not withdrawing. Starting the 6th I began getting extremely nausous to where I could not hold anything in that day, throwing up...the day before was slightly nauseous actually. Since then it has continued along with my face breaking out bad, cramping alot to where its sharp pains, once felt an itching/burning sensation in lower tummy, mood swings real bad, milky white cm more then usual (today is actually much more as if i wet myself peeing, sorry for the TMI). Yesterday I found myself crying for everything! I also felt a tingling pain in my nipples that went away. I cant stand peanut butter which i usually love and cannot stand the smells of meats!! 

My DH and mom are SO SURE i am preggos but I took 2 test so far and both were negative, its also so early for me to be getting symtoms so i am so confused!!....i feel im in denial but at the same time this has never happend to me before. I want to wait till a missed AF to re-test again....if I am not, BOY Is MY BODY FOOLING ME! FXed!!


----------



## bubbamadness

Hello everyone :flower: I'm sorry to be a downer :wacko: on these symptoms, but after searching the net, there are no obvious symptoms :shrug: Most of the symptoms listed can be confused with AF symtoms which can be experienced a week leading up to AF. I was looking out for all these symptoms, maybe creating some in my desperation :blush:, but month after month it has been down to my time of the month :witch: and not a :bfp:. I am a preg test addict. No matter how much i try to hold out, as soon as it gets to the week the witch is due I start going test crazy :dohh: This only causes dissapointment and madness. I willed the lines to appear, held them up to the light, and convinced myself that evap lines were a BFP? The simple fact is that a good BFP shouldnt have to be held up to the light or willed on :nope: Most early preg tests are evap lines, unless you are one of the very lucky ones :thumbup: And even then it could lead to a MC that you could of been blissfully unaware of had you not tested early, which has happend to me :cry: I know this isnt what you want to hear and i'm being a party pooper. I'm just trying to give you honest and helpful advice having gone through all this myself :hugs: I would say to only test when you have a missed period, and list your symptoms when you have a :bfp: You can never give up hope, and we will all get our BFPs soon, but we all need to stop being so crazy as we're trying to achieve it:blush: I wish you all baby dust and sticky beans :dust: When and if I get my BFP I will post it here. So watch this space :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## star25

bump :)


----------



## Petzy

bumpety bump bump


----------



## beth30

bump, I think this is a great thread to occupy our time!


----------



## Isabel209

Hi ladies, i miscarried my baby at 8 weeks the past month and straight after i got my af, i started bd&#8217;ing again. I am around 7 days past ovulation and my nipples are sore and tender. Could it be a sign of pregnancy? Anyone experienced this?


----------



## keepthefaithx

That sounds like a good sign!

i may be going crazy but i already feel i "could" be preg at 2 dpo lol

i have lower back pain and cramping with alot of watery cm. i know its too early but im trying to be positive!


----------



## CassieC

SimplyMia said:


> Hi ladies Im so happy i found this page...Ive been sooo confused!!
> 
> I am currently NTNP....I got my AF on 8/28 and it ended the 31st (my cycles are always 3-4 days the most). I then had DTD on 9/2 without my DH not withdrawing. Starting the 6th I began getting extremely nausous to where I could not hold anything in that day, throwing up...the day before was slightly nauseous actually. Since then it has continued along with my face breaking out bad, cramping alot to where its sharp pains, once felt an itching/burning sensation in lower tummy, mood swings real bad, milky white cm more then usual (today is actually much more as if i wet myself peeing, sorry for the TMI). Yesterday I found myself crying for everything! I also felt a tingling pain in my nipples that went away. I cant stand peanut butter which i usually love and cannot stand the smells of meats!!
> 
> My DH and mom are SO SURE i am preggos but I took 2 test so far and both were negative, its also so early for me to be getting symtoms so i am so confused!!....i feel im in denial but at the same time this has never happend to me before. I want to wait till a missed AF to re-test again....if I am not, BOY Is MY BODY FOOLING ME! FXed!!

That seems too early for you to have ovulated. Are your cycles regular, how many days? Do you check your BBT to know when you ovulated?


----------



## sadie

Hello,
I had the strangest experience this cycle and I just felt as if I was brewing something down there.

To start, I did 3 cycles of clomid between June and August. Only during 2 of those was I with my OH. I started a 4th cycle of clomid, but we upped it to 100mg. During that menstrual cycle, I had the most heavy period, with huge clots and it lasted for only 2 days. i seriously felt as if my uterus shed completely. day 3 and there wasnt even a sign of AF. I have never had that before in my life.
CD7 I went for an HSG, and it showed that my tubes were clear. All good.

On 5dpiui, i went for dinner (italian food, nothing spicy) with one of my friends. Shortly after we finished, I came home and got ready for bed. At that point I felt the strangest sensation in my head. It was tingly and I felt dizzy and I swear I felt as if 'a hormone' was being released from somewhere behinfd my forehead. I just assumed that I ate something and it had a strange effect on me. It was difficult to fall asleep at first, but then immediately after, I was fast asleep. Odd!

I woke the next day, CD6 to a major temperature drop and the following day, my temperature spiked back up. Day 7 and 8, it was difficult to sleep because I felt weird pulling going on in my uterus. 

I did have a lot of creamy CM, urinated often during the night, felt more hungry than normal and was definitely more tired than normal, but never felt tenderness in my bb, until now (17dpo). I still have minor twinges now and then and swear I have twins growing in there.... 

So although we cant stop symptom spotting, these symptoms were completely different than the ones that gave me a bfn.... And I know if sounds completely crazy, but whatever I felt in my head that night was definitely some sort of hormone being released. IMO.....

:dust:


----------



## dearbaby

Hello, I am new to this site!

I have been TTC now for about three months. I started taking pre-natal vitamins and tried to time my ovulation. I have never used charts or recorded my temperature and I am hoping that we did it this time. I am currently 8 DPO and I have been paying an overly close amount of attention to my body.
4-7 DPO I had a good amount of CW CM.
I woke up this morning and am having small cramps in my pelvis region.
I also have had a very decreased appetite. Usually I am always hungry and eating everything but lately food fills me up real quick and I can't eat much.

If I have not received AF by October 17th I am going to test.

I hope that I am not over analyzing my symptoms but I just can't help it. I'm ready for my BFP already!


----------



## Isabel209

My af is suppose to come visit me in 2 or 3 days.... when should i test? I am so unpatient &#61516; got a headache, my breasts a bit tender but these could be signs of af... &#61516;since i had my miscarriage in september, i really feel upset and its like its never going to happen again... anyone got pregnant fast after a miscarriage? Any experiences to share?


----------



## HockeyMom

BUMP :dust:


----------



## paula181

*Wow i loved reading all of this thread! When i was pregnant with my daughter i didnt have any symptoms, apart from tiredness and anemia! Knowing my luck it will be totally different this time 
I have even been having dreams almost every night of having morning sickness..........its not good even in my dreams 

xx*


----------



## Jacy

Finally...BFP after months of BFN..am sooooooo excited i could give birth just now...


----------



## Jacy

forgot to say..am pretty new on this site and am already an addict!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

Got my :bfp: on cycle # 4 at 10dpo with a VERY faint wondfo IC and confirmed today (11dpo) with a digi....see pics and symptoms below. Good luck to everyone!!! FXD!! Lots and lots of :dust: to you ladies!!!!

*Symptoms List: *

Okay, so I didnt have many symptoms. It was weird because I had WAAAAY more symptoms in the other 3 months. I just knew I was pregnant the other times. This time I just KNEW I was out. I tried my hardest not to symptom spot but I couldnt help but notice the following: 

*O day*  lets just say I wasnt even sure I was still Oving. I was totally convinced that I had stop Oving after I had my daughter. Anyhoo, on this day I had a few O pains.mild pains on right side. I also had O pains on the day before.

*1dpo*  more O pains coming from left and right side.

*2-3dpo*  nothingAT ALL! 

*4dpo * a few pains on the lower right side. 

*5dpo * nothing. Had a dream that morning that I had lost my daughter and when I found her she was a little baby. My daughter is 5 

*6dpo *- Pulling and tugging on my belly button that only lasted about 2 minutes.

*7dpo * (Implantation according to my chart) mild chills almost felt like I was coming down with the flu. More pulling and tugging on my belly button that only lasted a few seconds this time. 

*8dpo * more chills. I made chicken noodle soup for dinner and the chicken made me nauseous. Family ate it with no problem. The loved it! 

*9dpo * Lower backache. Ive had this in other months but it wasnt the same. It felt like a traveling pain and it felt a little more present not really dull. 1 twinge.I promise, just one. In other months my uterus would twinge all the time. Right nip were irritated but I didnt pay any attention to it but looking back my right nip was very irritated. Cant believe I didnt realize it could be a symptom. 

*10dpo*  VERY faint pos on wondfo ICs (pink handle that says HCG) I took two ICs: an IC from a new batch that I bought this cycle and one from an old batch from last cycle. The new had a VERY VERY faint test line after about 15mins. Then the old started showing a second line after like 25mins then it kept getting darker but still faint. I placed them next to each other to be sure I wasnt going nuts and they were both pos but faint. 
Same right nip irritated a little. Sore boobies on the outer side. It took so long for my boobies to start hurting which is unusual for my cycles but the same thing happened last cycle. However, this cycle it took a little longer. Few sharp pains in my uterus. Mild cramping in my hips and upper thighs that lasted about 10mins. Mild lower backache that lasted a few seconds. Very emotional late at night. 

Really smelly pee...yuck! 

*11dpo* - Ive heard that ICs (wondfos too) are not that accurate so, I decided to take a digi and after about 3 mins (felt like 30) the screen read Pregnant. I was in TOTAL shocked I gasped so loudly. I was definitely not expecting that. Ive taken digis a few other times in this process when I was certain I was pregnant and they were negative. So needless to say I was in shock when I saw a positive digi. Plus, I thought it was too soon. Still got VERY faint pos on wondfo ICs 
Smelly pee continues....

Now, I would list very gassy on my symptoms list from like 9dpo until now but its a common symptom for me. More sharp pains in my uterus. I hope the baby is in the right place and snug as a bug! 

*BD'ed:* CD8,10,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,27

*Things I tried this month:* grapefruit juice, preseed (everytime we bded CD8  CD19), put a pillow under my bum after bd and legs high in the air, opks twice a day with FMU and evening CD7  CD21. I only stop using opks because I got crosshairs on FF and Ov confirmation. 

Go check out my chartits a little triphasic and shows a huge implantation dip. This was my first cycle temping and it looks very typical and cliché, which is why I didnt believe it.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 42









11dpo - FMU.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

So I am 10DPO and I think I might have gotten a super faint + this morning at FMU 
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0821.jpg

Not sure if I'm just going crazy and seeing things or not...

But my symptoms right now are:
-really sore breasts and nipples hurt to the touch and my nips also hurt when the shower hits them.
-nausea today during lunch at work, couldn't keep eating.
-cramps but they don't feel anything like AF
-Lower back ache
-super fatigued
-Spazzed at my boyfriend today and I had no reason to...:dohh:
-severe gas....:blush:
-running to the bathroom to pee and poo lots...:blush:
-weird smelling pee..
-crazy acne break out, like all over my face, chest, back, and even legs!:wacko:
-so bloated it looks like I gained weight :dohh:
-Weird vivid dreams a couple of nights this past week, most about babies.

No idea.....

Thoughts, comments??:shrug:


----------



## Nitengale

Thanks to all for this thread!


----------



## Nitengale

Hey guys! This thread really helped me during my TWW!
Got my :bfp: October 24th at 10dpo.

As for symptoms, I have had almost none. That's actually why I tested, I knew AF wasn't coming cause I didn't haven the usual symptoms.

Good luck to all!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## CarliCareBear

CONGRATS NITENGALE! hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!



here are my symptoms so far this month:

- bbs hurt and ache, nipples are bigger and darker
- crampy twinges and aches in my lower abdomen 
- lots of fatigue 
- had the lightest lightest pink hue in cm today
- cravings (i am craving tuna like crazy lately?! tuna of all things??) 
- headaches
- random nausea 
- peeing more than normal
- lower backaches
- feeling cloudy and out of it

AF isn't due for three more days... crossing my fingers.


----------



## Nitengale

Thank you CarliCareBear!

The very best of luck to you!!:winkwink:


----------



## LMKBaby

Hello everyone,

Just like some of you out there I too have read this entire thread and enjoyed the advice, comments, and the joys of others getting those :bfp:. My DH and I have been seriously TTC since June 2011. Unlike the last few months where I felt like I was pregnant...this month I just don't. I'm not sure if the symptoms I'm having are just supposed to happen lol or if there is a chance. :witch: is due this Monday...yikes! And yes I have tested twice with a digi and a dollar cheapie sometime last week and got a :bfn: 

My symptoms so far are:

super gassy and burpie
boobs just became sore 2 days ago but not as sore as they usually get before AF arrives
have to pee a lot
major hot flashes at night...super sweaty and annoyed with being so hot flashy
swollen glands, stuffy/runny nose for 3 days last week
light cramps...slowing getting on my nerves-but nothing like AF cramps. I get horrible AF cramps...to the point where I vomit (sorry TMI) 
had a few sharp pains in the left boob area last week for like 2 minutes
aggresively hungry everyday this week...I get angry at DH when I can't eat right away (maybe this is a new pms symptom lol)

I really really want to test before Monday. Maybe I will...:shrug:

That's it for now....goodluck to all


----------



## AshleyR

Well, I am 7 dpo. Since about 2 dpo I've been having the urge to pee more often, but when I go there isn't much. Some thought I may have a UTI when I posted about this a few days ago, but I don't think I do as it's still going on and I'm not in any pain at all (I've had UTI's before and they KILLED!!) For the past 3 days (since 4 dpo) I have been getting hot flashes - mostly in the evenings, and it's usually in my face and EARS!! I have had bright red hot ears every night for about an hour..... weird! On 5 dpo I started feeling like a cold was coming on.... it's gotten worse now but I'm not fully sick yet - just have a sore throat, ear ache, and a bit of a cough that has worsened since the other day.

My boobs feel and look normal, but I have been having some little twinges and light random cramps too.

We REALLY tried hard this month to get pg.... I hope this is it!! Will know in a few days! :D


----------



## Gingersnaps

Good luck girls!

Can we have some more preggers please add their dpo signs:flower:

AFM hoping my stuffy nose is not a cold but a bfp sign - hehe

Bumping this thread up:football:


----------



## Gingersnaps

keepthefaithx said:


> That sounds like a good sign!
> 
> i may be going crazy but i already feel i "could" be preg at 2 dpo lol
> 
> i have lower back pain and cramping with alot of watery cm. i know its too early but im trying to be positive!

Oh wow - did you get pregnant this cycle?:flower:

Congrats!


----------



## MedievalGrad

On month #3 TTC (using calendar/cervical fluid signs) and I've been obsessed with my symptoms every month. This month we had sex when I know my cervical fluid was wetter, and had sex 2-3 days before and the day of when I think my cervix was high and soft.

4 (approx) dpo: really stinky gas, and feel like I'm peeing more frequently. 

Too soon for these symptoms?!

Last month I got really excited because I thought the blue veins on my chest were way more prominent, but then my period came. :(


----------



## MedievalGrad

MedievalGrad said:


> On month #3 TTC (using calendar/cervical fluid signs) and I've been obsessed with my symptoms every month. This month we had sex when I know my cervical fluid was wetter, and had sex 2-3 days before and the day of when I think my cervix was high and soft.
> 
> 4 (approx) dpo: really stinky gas, and feel like I'm peeing more frequently.
> 
> Too soon for these symptoms?!
> 
> Last month I got really excited because I thought the blue veins on my chest were way more prominent, but then my period came. :(

Also, I know TMI, but I feel my poop has been "off" lately. Usually it's really regular, and it's not like I'm exactly constipated, just way less than normal.


----------



## acruise

My partner and I went to the gynocologist and learnt we are into the 13th week of pregnancy, which came as quite a shock because we thought it had started a month later. Bizaarely bleeding continued as normal for the first month suggesting nothing strange was going on. There weren't really any significant symptoms in the early stages but after that time nipples did get bigger, she had stomach ache, sickness and constipation.


----------



## Spillman9

Hey yall,
I'm new to this site and I'm 13 dpo and have been experiencing brown spotting. It started yesterday at 12 dpo and was very light and only when I wiped and last night it became a little heavier than spotting so I used a tampon and when I took it out today it was really dark brown (tmi) but not much, now it has seemed to go back down to light spotting. I took a HPT and it was a BFN. I've had cramps like AF since 11 dpo and last week I forget which day I wiped and there was a tiny line of light pink blood. Need some advice. Could it be AF?


----------



## Dazed

TBH, I think it is your AF, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Visqueen

Hi
I am only 4 1/2 weeks but i honestly thought :witch: was coming i had stomach and back ache and so far the only thing ive noticed is i feel hungry more often but i never thought i would get my :bfp: this month as i felt just like i were coming on. 
So good luck everyone xx


----------



## kat82

Hi everyone, I am new to this site and I have become obsessed reading the threads and seeing all the BFP's congrats to all of you lucky ladies and plenty of baby dust to us tryers!!

Well I said I would take no notice of any S&S this month as not to set myself up for disappointment but just cannot help myself!!! This is my 18th month of ttc with 1 M/C. I have a 3 yr old, was a total shock when I found out I was PG with him as I had no symtoms untill a wk later when I was sick with avengence!!

I have recently been told I have cysts on my ovaries?? I have a app wif my gyn on monday 21st...hoping he will scan me and say o look you have a fertilized one there ha.

Anyway here are my symptoms to date...I am on CD21 7 DPO:-

Creamy/watery CM since like 2 DPO,
No energy (but i do work nights),
Lower back pain (unusual for me),
Slight cramping, feeling like I have a rush of bubbles sometimes. Tummy feels different when I lie on it??
Runny nose then its blocked!!
Insomnia, the past two nights I have woken at 4aam on the dot, after having weird dreams and needing the loo,
weeing constantly,
Kept crying yesterday and was in a foul mood,
big Spot on my nose...dnt normally get spots untill AF has arrived,
And slobbering alot in my sleep (eww :))

(A rather big list!!!! Mybe Im jus convincing myself ay)

I had + opk CD 13, 14 & 15. BD on CD10, 11, 13 & 15. Hope its worked....so desperate for my BFP. 

Baby Dust To everyone x


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck kat82 :flower:


----------



## kat82

Nitengale said:


> Good luck kat82 :flower:

Wow congratultions to you :flower:

Did you have any S&S before you got your :bfp: What day did you test?


----------



## Nitengale

kat82 said:


> Nitengale said:
> 
> 
> Good luck kat82 :flower:
> 
> Wow congratultions to you :flower:
> 
> Did you have any S&S before you got your :bfp: What day did you test?Click to expand...

I tested 10dpo and got my :bfp: 
My symptoms were actually a lack of symptoms. I have more now but the reason why I even tested in the first place was that I felt like AF wasn't coming.


----------



## kat82

Yer I was like that with my son, it was only when I woke up feeling sick a week after my AF was due I realised that i could be PG. When I got PG with the one I MC I had bad cramps and was sick.

Had mild cramping last night for 20mins and my BBs have become uncomfortable....... Maybe I am symptom spotting and AF will cum nxt wkend :( I pray she dsnt tho! Good luck with your pregnancy x


----------



## hanfromman

OOh this a great thread as I've become a bit obsessed with symptom spotting!!
I last had unprotected sex around 12 days ago (had to stop cos we found out I'm not immune to rubella grr!) and got a negative yesterday. But I have been having cramps all week (esp in evening) and I've never had ovulation cramps or cramps before a period. I also need the toilet all the time and have greasy hair no matter how often I wash it! 
I had a miscarriage 8 weeks ago and no period yet so goodness knows where in my cycle I am! I am going away for a week but when I get back I will do another test! Fingers crossed til then!


----------



## kat82

hanfromman said:


> OOh this a great thread as I've become a bit obsessed with symptom spotting!!
> I last had unprotected sex around 12 days ago (had to stop cos we found out I'm not immune to rubella grr!) and got a negative yesterday. But I have been having cramps all week (esp in evening) and I've never had ovulation cramps or cramps before a period. I also need the toilet all the time and have greasy hair no matter how often I wash it!
> I had a miscarriage 8 weeks ago and no period yet so goodness knows where in my cycle I am! I am going away for a week but when I get back I will do another test! Fingers crossed til then!



Arh good luck hun, its a night mare this 2WW thing...wish our noses turned green or something as soon as you concieve :rofl:


----------



## AmberDW

Loving this thread!!! I'm not sure if I am pregnant or not, I swore I wouldn't test until I was late, but now my ticker has me confused. I haven't really been paying attention this month and don't have any real symptoms except OH says I am moody and been getting more headaches and I feel super sick today but I think it is because I didn't eat last night..oh and an awful cold but the whole fam has that now. This thread is starting to make me think I am though


----------



## BabyRoberson

I'm symptom spotting myself and I'm only 4dpo but a new one has came on my throat is hurting and I'm feeling a lil dizzy while sitting confuse ????


----------



## Nitengale

AmberDW said:


> Loving this thread!!! I'm not sure if I am pregnant or not, I swore I wouldn't test until I was late, but now my ticker has me confused. I haven't really been paying attention this month and don't have any real symptoms except OH says I am moody and been getting more headaches and I feel super sick today but I think it is because I didn't eat last night..oh and an awful cold but the whole fam has that now. This thread is starting to make me think I am though

Good Luck!!!! :flower:


----------



## kat82

kat82 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this site and I have become obsessed reading the threads and seeing all the BFP's congrats to all of you lucky ladies and plenty of baby dust to us tryers!!
> 
> Well I said I would take no notice of any S&S this month as not to set myself up for disappointment but just cannot help myself!!! This is my 18th month of ttc with 1 M/C. I have a 3 yr old, was a total shock when I found out I was PG with him as I had no symtoms untill a wk later when I was sick with avengence!!
> 
> I have recently been told I have cysts on my ovaries?? I have a app wif my gyn on monday 21st...hoping he will scan me and say o look you have a fertilized one there ha.
> 
> Anyway here are my symptoms to date...I am on CD21 7 DPO:-
> 
> Creamy/watery CM since like 2 DPO,
> No energy (but i do work nights),
> Lower back pain (unusual for me),
> Slight cramping, feeling like I have a rush of bubbles sometimes. Tummy feels different when I lie on it??
> Runny nose then its blocked!!
> Insomnia, the past two nights I have woken at 4aam on the dot, after having weird dreams and needing the loo,
> weeing constantly,
> Kept crying yesterday and was in a foul mood,
> big Spot on my nose...dnt normally get spots untill AF has arrived,
> And slobbering alot in my sleep (eww :))
> 
> (A rather big list!!!! Mybe Im jus convincing myself ay)
> 
> I had + opk CD 13, 14 & 15. BD on CD10, 11, 13 & 15. Hope its worked....so desperate for my BFP.
> 
> Baby Dust To everyone x

Well an up date evry one....I have my huge BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp: im soo excited and gobsmacked!!:cloud9: GL to everyone, as you can see I had symtoms from early on, which is a complete change from when I had my DS as I had no symptoms, just goes to show each time is different. :dust: to everyone


----------



## Laddu

Hello moms and moms to be

This is my first time here, I've been hesitant to join but I just had to after reading all ur bnp and thought I'd like to share what I'm going through.

I've been ttc for 5 months now, and I had my period last on 04 nov so that makes me in cd 24, I have a 32 day cycle

Ive been experiencing wierd symptoms the past 4 days 
I don't know exactly when I ovulated but around cd16/18
And as I said symptoms started a few days ago 

Cd 20 sick, cramps, vivid dreams 
Cd 21 still sick flue like, cramps stronger but not painful, restless 
Cd 22 restless, frequent lo visits and cramps, stomach feels wierd when I lie on it
Cd 23 same as 22, restless nights and bad dream that woke me up at 4 am

Dizziness is nausea too but not a lot, sensitive and emotional.

I've been waiting for cd 30 to test but I'm so impatient and these symptoms are just making it worse

Scared to test and get a negative result, 
What do u suggest?


----------



## Laddu

Sorry I meant bfp, that just tells u how new to this I am


----------



## Laddu

Couldn't wait although I wish I did!!! 

Did an early pregnancy test 6dpo and got a BFN!!

Will wait till I'm 12 dpo and test again, I pray it will be a bfp


----------



## Nitengale

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Laddu

Thanks, Nitengale


----------



## Laddu

Is having a bfn on cd 24 means I didn't get pregnant or could I have taken the test early? I have a 31-32 day cycle!!


----------



## BabyRoberson

To early u still have 7 days atleast b4 af shows


----------



## Laddu

Hopefully those seven days will be in my favor ;-)

How many dpo's r u babyRobenson? I think we're around the same time


----------



## Laddu

BabyRoberson; sorry


----------



## BabyRoberson

Im 7dpo im testing on the 6th of dec


----------



## Laddu

Good luck Roberson ;-) I'm testing on the 1st fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## holden_babez

Gingersnaps said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good sign!
> 
> i may be going crazy but i already feel i "could" be preg at 2 dpo lol
> 
> i have lower back pain and cramping with alot of watery cm. i know its too early but im trying to be positive!
> 
> Oh wow - did you get pregnant this cycle?:flower:
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

Hi Ginersnaps.. did u get your BFP this month?


----------



## MommaAlexis

*bump*


----------



## CarliCareBear

i've really started feeling symptoms this past week. i'm finally being reminded that i am most definitely pregnant! here are my symptoms for week 5: 

- morning sickness 
- headaches
- incredibly sore bbs
- backaches
- lots of cramping and a soreness in ovaries 
- complete exhaustion 
- unable to balance 
- crazy mood swings


----------



## Gingersnaps

holden_babez said:


> Gingersnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good sign!
> 
> i may be going crazy but i already feel i "could" be preg at 2 dpo lol
> 
> i have lower back pain and cramping with alot of watery cm. i know its too early but im trying to be positive!
> 
> Oh wow - did you get pregnant this cycle?:flower:
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ginersnaps.. did u get your BFP this month?Click to expand...

Nope - back in the tww again!


----------



## owlandlion

So I had my first ever kidney infection last month and was given a 10 day supply of Ciprofloxacin to clear it up. My cycles are not what you would call "regular"...but in the last 5 or 6 months they have all been between 28 and 30 days long. The last two have been 28 days. Well...now I'm in day 35 of this cycle. I have had a lot of mild cramping over the last 7 days...just as if my period was coming...but still nothing! Usually my boobs hurt 1 or 2 weeks before my period...and right now there is absolutely no pain. I've never missed a period before either. I used a dollar store pregnancy test and it came up negative. Has anyone else experienced this after a kidney infection and/or after taking Cipro? 

We've been trying to conceive for almost 3 years...so the wondering is really upsetting.


----------



## Dazed

If your coming up negative, I would say that its possible that the infection had an effect on your cycle. Give it a few more days and see what happens.


----------



## herewego987

New here...so let me know anything I need to know! Been TTC since February, although we were inconsistent throughout (dealing with my father's cancer and his passing). I finally feel the last couple of times we finally knew what we were doing. So, last month no go and here we are again. I am 9 dpo, my cycles are usually 31-35 in length. I'm not sure of any signs as of yet...might be too early, but my boobs are killing me (although I generally have breast tenderness during my cycle...just not sure when it usually happens). So fingers crossed.


----------



## butterfly0901

bump


----------



## Isabel209

just got a bfp and my right leg is having very sharp twinges. is this normal?


----------



## bbgoosebumps

kat82 said:


> kat82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I am new to this site and I have become obsessed reading the threads and seeing all the BFP's congrats to all of you lucky ladies and plenty of baby dust to us tryers!!
> 
> Well I said I would take no notice of any S&S this month as not to set myself up for disappointment but just cannot help myself!!! This is my 18th month of ttc with 1 M/C. I have a 3 yr old, was a total shock when I found out I was PG with him as I had no symtoms untill a wk later when I was sick with avengence!!
> 
> I have recently been told I have cysts on my ovaries?? I have a app wif my gyn on monday 21st...hoping he will scan me and say o look you have a fertilized one there ha.
> 
> Anyway here are my symptoms to date...I am on CD21 7 DPO:-
> 
> Creamy/watery CM since like 2 DPO,
> No energy (but i do work nights),
> Lower back pain (unusual for me),
> Slight cramping, feeling like I have a rush of bubbles sometimes. Tummy feels different when I lie on it??
> Runny nose then its blocked!!
> Insomnia, the past two nights I have woken at 4aam on the dot, after having weird dreams and needing the loo,
> weeing constantly,
> Kept crying yesterday and was in a foul mood,
> big Spot on my nose...dnt normally get spots untill AF has arrived,
> And slobbering alot in my sleep (eww :))
> 
> (A rather big list!!!! Mybe Im jus convincing myself ay)
> 
> I had + opk CD 13, 14 & 15. BD on CD10, 11, 13 & 15. Hope its worked....so desperate for my BFP.
> 
> Baby Dust To everyone x
> 
> Well an up date evry one....I have my huge BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp: im soo excited and gobsmacked!!:cloud9: GL to everyone, as you can see I had symtoms from early on, which is a complete change from when I had my DS as I had no symptoms, just goes to show each time is different. :dust: to everyoneClick to expand...

kat-I had to laugh when I read your list of symptoms...particularly the drooling one. hahaha.....too funny. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!HOORAY!!!!!!And thank you for the symptoms!


----------



## herewego987

Just got my first bfp. I am just shocked.


----------



## Kasal

What does BFP stand for?

My first symptoms were very sore nipples starting only a few days after conceiving, then tummy cramps but they just felt like period pain.


----------



## Charisse28

Kasal said:


> What does BFP stand for?
> 
> My first symptoms were very sore nipples starting only a few days after conceiving, then tummy cramps but they just felt like period pain.

BFP=big fat positive (pregnancy test)


----------



## Isabel209

herewego987 said:


> Just got my first bfp. I am just shocked.

congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
i got my bfp last wednesday :) are you having nausea or other symptoms? i am not experiencing any


----------



## 3outnumbered

bump


----------



## epw329

I got my first bfp last night, and I was/am completely shocked, too...not that I should be, I guess since my boyfriend and I hadn't exactly been being careful! I just never expected it to happen to me! But I'm happy. I've now gotten 3 bfp's and I'm going to the dr today to figure out how many weeks I am. :)


----------



## 3outnumbered

epw329 said:


> I got my first bfp last night, and I was/am completely shocked, too...not that I should be, I guess since my boyfriend and I hadn't exactly been being careful! I just never expected it to happen to me! But I'm happy. I've now gotten 3 bfp's and I'm going to the dr today to figure out how many weeks I am. :)

many congrats :hugs:

did you have any symptoms. xx


----------



## epw329

3outnumbered said:


> epw329 said:
> 
> 
> I got my first bfp last night, and I was/am completely shocked, too...not that I should be, I guess since my boyfriend and I hadn't exactly been being careful! I just never expected it to happen to me! But I'm happy. I've now gotten 3 bfp's and I'm going to the dr today to figure out how many weeks I am. :)
> 
> many congrats :hugs:
> 
> did you have any symptoms. xxClick to expand...


Thanks! And yes, I did! I noticed some pinkish discharge one day about a week and a half ago, maybe almost two weeks now...I got sick with bronchitis, but even when I got better I still had a terrible runny nose. I was also REALLY hot all the time, still am. I wake up and I'm just sweating. I started craving Oreo's & milk, pizza, chicken strips, and tacos from my favorite Mexican restaurant, and I can't ever seem to get enough water to drink. I can chug a few bottles within five minutes. I was a smoker, and I started gagging over cigarettes. I will be really hungry, but after I eat I start feeling kinda yucky...but if I didn't get to eat, I would start feeling really sick. I noticed I was going to the bathroom like every 30 min sometimes! And I could sleep all day & night if I had the chance! And of course the BBS...they're heavy, swollen, and extra sore. Nipples are sensitive. And they almost look bruised with all the veins starting to show up! I noticed bloating & had some slight crampy feelings, and basically felt just like I was about to start. But I knew something was different this time, so I decided to go ahead and test, and sure enough!


----------



## 3outnumbered

well done you! :dust:


----------



## Icklebean

love reading these! im only 7dpo and hard to tell if my symptoms mean anything xxx


----------



## MrsEngland

My symptoms with this pregnancy were totally different from those in my first! In my first I was convinced I was pregnant coz my boobs were so sore like never before!
With this one I was convinced af was on the way the only real symptoms I had were tiredness and I suddenly couldn't stand the smell of my perfume and still I didn't catch on haha!
Now I have the 2 above plus nausea and sore boobs but still not as sore as with my first pregnancy. I also had like a tightening feeling in my cervix which is what made me test. And already I'm peeing a lot a lot! Had forgotten what it was like to need to pee so much :haha: 
I'm super bloated especially at night and if I get too hungry I just gag constantly. 

Sending baby dust to anyone ttc :dust: and good luck to anyone in the awful 2ww! Hope you all get your :bfp: soon.


----------



## Srbn7

:dust:


----------



## honeysuede

I have been reading this thread & obsessing over symptoms for almost 2 years!! Swore I would add mine if I was ever lucky enough. After 20 months of TTC we are finally blessed with a:bfp::happydance:. We are praying this is a sticky bean. Things I did differently this month was relax for once, used preseed even though I don't need it, had honey & cinamon each morning, & charted. We only DTD twice on new year&#8217;s day, 2 days before I ov'd, I felt confident in a way I never have before but didn't let myself beleive it. Sorry if my notes are a bit long. Good luck all TTC ladies, it will happen, I am proof.:dust::hugs:

*Ov CD17 3rd Jan 2012*

*1-3dpo* Coldsore since ov, red blotch on face, gassy, V BAD AF & lower back pain 2dpo, af type & pressure type cramps 3dpo, nausea on & off whole time. Odd pulling in tummy a lot, lightheadedness 


*4-6dpo* Breathless & need inhaler a lot, gassy, v thirsty, sneezing & cold symptoms, still got coldsore, vivid BFP dream last night, big temp dip 5dpo (I.D), creamy cm, more light-headedness, especially when I stand up since 1dpo, teeth bleed when brush from 5 dpo, bad mood swings, slight acid in throat from this morning, bbs slightly tender & bumps around nips witch are erect 6dpo, very irritable & snappy, 6dpo v strong smell of vomit making me gag, scratchy cough pm, pulling cramps

*7dpo* Woke in a sweat early hours a few times, sharp pains & cramps low in uterus & ovaries, bbs tender when pushed, dizzy when standing up, strong pain very low down right side, under ovaries, also from yesterday onwards, hightened sense of smell

*8dpo* Lightheaded / faintness, dizzy, slight nauseas on & off, sharp pulling, twisting, stinging feelings very low down in ovaries & above pubic area, sore right throat gland, v hungry	

*9dpo* BFN IC, Lightheaded, almost sea sick, v hungry, few cramps & twinges, sore throat gland, slight head ache, blood in nose, bloated, emotional, v itchy left nip	

*10dpo* CD27 Friday 13th! 2 X Faint BFP's on IC's, dizziness & slight nausea, sore throat & gland gone, AF type cramps very low down, no hunger, belly gurgling, not sure what to eat, BFP 6pm with First Response & Clearblue digi 1-2 weeks!!!! Words can't describe how happy I am, sobbed when the words appeared. Best Friday 13th EVER! Gave digi to OH after having a nice dinner (which I could only eat half of!) Both happy & in shock after 20 months TTC, cp v low

*11dpo *1X BFP IC darker line, some sharp pulling pains v low down, peeing more, v tired, v hungry, cp still v low	


*12dpo *4 WEEKS!** 1X BFP IC darker line & OPK Af due today, temp still high, sharp pulls & cramps, v bloated, v hungry, can't string a sentence together, forgetful, bbs heavy & sore, veins more obvious, v gassy, peeing more, a lot of white cm, cp still v low	

*13dpo* 1X BFP IC line same as yesterday, woke with bad pinched nerve pain behind should & going down back, worried about ectopic pg but after looking online see it is normal, bad wind & slight diarreah, soup tasted of cream, peeing every half hour, twinges, lots of white cm cp still low

*14dpo CD 30 17TH Jan 2012* :bfp:on first response, dark test line appeared before control line!!! Also 1 IC dark BFP, dr's book me in for bloods at 8 weeks.


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Bump!


----------



## PhoenixLaughs

Hi ladies! This is my first time posting to this site, but I've been reading this thread nonstop for the last 4 months. lol You guys have no idea how much help you've been throughout this whole ordeal. I can only hope my symptoms will help someone like you guys have helped me!

I'm 33 and my hubbs and I started trying for our 6th child on September 1st. All our other children were conceived without any "trying" so all this is new to me. I got pregnant our first cycle then miscarried at 7 weeks due to an empty(and then collapsed) sac. I had a D&C on November 18th and was finally given the OK to start trying again on 1/1/12. I recently learned that I only have a 22 day cycle instead of the "normal" 28 days, so I was bit concerned at first. All that worry was for nothing though!

Here's what's happened so far this cycle....

CD1 - CD4 - AF
CD3 & CD4 - BD
CD4 - CD10 - nothing
CD10 - EWCM...tried to get hubbs to BD, but we weren't able to make it happen....oh the joys of having 5 kids lol!
CD11 - nothing
CD12 - tons of lotion-like yellowish CM. This was my first sign. I ONLY have yellow CM during pregnancy. I figured my mind was playing tricks on me since there was such a huge gap between when we BD'd and when I ovulated. Tons of cramping/zapping/pulling/electrical feeling in pelvis. Very sore BBs, in armpits only. Felt like I pulled a muscle. Feel very cold and can't get warm no matter what I do. Head stuffy, feels like I have a sinus infection/sore throat and ear infection all coming on at once. Convinced I'm about to get an early visit from AF.
CD13- woke up to extreme hunger, swollen glands in throat, tons of lotion-like yellowish CM(ran to the bathroom tons of times during the day, convinced I'd started my period), cramping/zapping/tickling/pulling/fullness in pelvis. moody as hell, which i figured was because AF was on her way, looseness in hip joint, freezing and can't seem to get warm, metallic taste in mouth.
CD14- woke up to a big cold sore(only get them during pregnancy), tons of gas, continuance of cold/sinus symptoms and zapping/cramping/pulling in abdomen. still tons of yellowish creamy CM. feeling dehydrated. still convinced it is all in my head and that AF will be arriving at any moment.
CD15 - vivid dreams, still stuffy sinus' and ear pain, swollen glands in throat, full feeling in abdomen, shortness of breath/anxiety symptoms, restless legs(already!?!?), tons of gas, crying over stupid commercials, lower back pain, feet and hands freezing, the rest of me is burning up. Buy a dollar store preg test and take it in afternoon, BFN. Feel like I'm losing my mind. lol
CD16- woke up in the middle of the night STARVING. Dreams getting more vivid, very emotional, continued zapping/pulling/cramping twinges in abdomen. I just "know' I'm pregnant, even though it seems like there's no way it's possible. Continued yellowish, lotion-like CM, lots of gas, looseness in hip joint(a problem for me during previous pregnancies), pepperoni pizza tastes horrible so I spit it out...my daughter looked at me like I was insane, since it's one of my favorite foods and tells me to take another test.
CD17 to CD19- all the same symptoms as the last few days. Getting more severe.
CD20- wake up 4 times during night to pee. Continuance of all previous symptoms. Anxiety getting worse because I know if I AM pregnant, it's probably too early to test still.
CD21- increase in gas(yay for me lol!), always thirsty, peeing nonstop, literally every 15 minutes. Continuance and increase in severity of previous symptoms. Insomnia issues, when I CAN sleep, I dream very vividly, even if I only fall asleep for 5 minutes. Hubbs tells me to buy another test.
CD22- AF due. Still have all the same pregnancy symptoms, just more pronounced with the exception of cramping, which stopped completely. still feel like there is no way I can be pregnant and it's all in my head. Stall on testing and try to just wait to see if AF shows.
CD23- same symptoms as before....finally break down and buy three 88 cent tests from Walmart. Take one at 4pm. BFP. Think the test is wrong(lol) so I wait a few hrs and take another. BFP again. husband and daughter point and laugh!!
CD24- same symptoms as yesterday, slight cramping is back. Take another test with FMU(which is a total joke when you are waking up 4 times a night to pee) and get another BFP. Finally accept that there is probably a baby in there. 


Keep in mind, I really thought there was NO way I could be pregnant this cycle. We BD on 1/4 then not again till 1/13. I ovulated on the 10th, so it just didn't seem possible. Boy was I wrong! Don't give up hope ladies!!


----------



## PatienceJ12

Hey guys, im majorly confused right now. New to posting on forum have just been lurking a reading for past two weeks!! My story:
AF: 6/1/12
AF End: 11/1/12
BD: 14,16,18,21,23
Had 'rumbling' in tummy on 20/1
Had 'rumbling' tummy and cramps 21/1, also felt 'twitching' in pelvic region
Felt like crap yesterday, was snappy and crying for no reason, hubby thought i was going mad!!
Today i felt a bit nausous, there is a bug going round here atm. Then i went to loo earlier and there was a bit of blood cm in my pants and when i wiped (TMI)
it has stopped now. Full of gas. Chin completely covered in spots they keep popping up, sore lwer back and dizziness. 

Just to explain i dont do OPK as it drove me round the bend so i just use the my days app on my phone which said Peak OV was yesterday but i feel like poo, hope this is my month xxx

Baby dust to everyone else TTC!! xx


----------



## jamiemomof2

Took test today and it was negitive.....but my symtoms r sore boobs abd sensitive nipples....noticed that milk ducts are more notcible....sick to stomache every now and then....on and off cramps last night for about half houur to an hour had sharp pains in uterus.....period is due saterday....sense I got a negitive test this am does that mean I shout give up?


----------



## jamiemomof2

jamiemomof2 said:


> Took test today and it was negitive.....but my symtoms r sore boobs abd sensitive nipples....noticed that milk ducts are more notcible....sick to stomache every now and then....on and off cramps last night for about half houur to an hour had sharp pains in uterus.....period is due saterday....sense I got a negitive test this am does that mean I shout give up?

Forgot to say had yeast infection(yuck!) 3 or 4 days after ovulatin....ad hips and legs very achy


----------



## Angelico

I'm very early (11DPO) just tested yesterday and again today and got a BFP! Symptoms so far: dizzy spells, nothing major just feeling a bit off balance. Craving sweeties like a mad thing. More moist and some clear CM, very unusual at this time of the month. And had truly psychotic 'PMS' yesterday - only tested in a moment of rage just to prove I wasn't pregnant, thus confirming my right to be in such a foul form. Was pretty surprised when the pink line appeared...!


----------



## 3outnumbered

bump.

:dust:

dont want to lose the thread.


----------



## Daniellexoxox

I'm so shocked to be writing this but here it goes...

CD 14-19th Ovulation
CD 16 - Very Light CM
CD 17 - Nausea, brown cm
CD 18 - Brown DC, Watery CM, back pains, nausea in morning
CD 19 - CM, Brown dc
CD 20 - Brownish creamy cm, sore boobs
CD 21 - Sore Boobs
CD 22 - " "
cd 23 - Not so sore boobs, aching all over
cd 24 - light heart burn, white dots around areola, sore nipples, miserable, sicky belly & faint positive test.
cd 25 - bloated, brown spotting, aching lower stomach (right hand side) and a BFP! 6 days away from when af is supposed to be due...


Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## sevilla24

Daniellexoxox said:


> I'm so shocked to be writing this but here it goes...
> 
> CD 14-19th Ovulation
> CD 16 - Very Light CM
> CD 17 - Nausea, brown cm
> CD 18 - Brown DC, Watery CM, back pains, nausea in morning
> CD 19 - CM, Brown dc
> CD 20 - Brownish creamy cm, sore boobs
> CD 21 - Sore Boobs
> CD 22 - " "
> cd 23 - Not so sore boobs, aching all over
> cd 24 - light heart burn, white dots around areola, sore nipples, miserable, sicky belly & faint positive test.
> cd 25 - bloated, brown spotting, aching lower stomach (right hand side) and a BFP! 6 days away from when af is supposed to be due...
> 
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xx

HOOORAAAYYY for you!!!!! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you!!! Ugh, and I was just convincing myself that I need to wait until this weekend to test.... but you got your BFP relatively early (11 dpo?) Haha, I'm always looking for excuses to test........


----------



## 2boysmummy

Bump


----------



## 3outnumbered

well ladies got my :bfp: today. :happydance:

4dpo - started feeling crampy, low cp
5dpo - woke up in the night hot sweat and really bad pains, low cp
6dpo - sore boobs, cramps, bad back, low cp
7dpo - sore boobs, cramps, bad back, low cp
8dpo - nausea, sore boobs, cramps, bad back, low cp
9dpo - took frer :bfn:, thought sure i was out, cramps, bad back, nausea, dry eyes could not wear contact lenses. low cp
10dpo - nausea, achy boobs, cramps, bad back, still wearing glasses, low cp
11dpo - nausea, white spots on nipples, serious cramps, bad back, still wearing glasses, very faint :bfp: on IC. low cp
12dpo - :bfp: on clear blue digi, nausea, achy boobs, white spots on nipples, no cramps, bad back, still wearing glasses. low cp and tender to the touch.

good luck ladies.

:dust:


----------



## jamiemomof2

Period is due tom or sat....still such painful boobs...and now all stuffy but got the feeling this month is not my month still getting negitive tests:( guess the witch will be here soon.....


----------



## jamiemomof2

Well period was due yesterday and still no sign of it.......maybe I am not out yet! :)


----------



## jamiemomof2

Ok ladis I need help thought I still had a chance but last three days I think what I. Have been checkin my cervix I have noticed it feels open and wet....what does this mean?


----------



## sevilla24

jamiemomof2 said:


> Ok ladis I need help thought I still had a chance but last three days I think what I. Have been checkin my cervix I have noticed it feels open and wet....what does this mean?

Usually this means you are ovulating, but aren't you waiting on :witch: ?? I don't know what it means either. AF is also due for me and no sign of her yet... but my cervix is low and closed. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## jamiemomof2

sevilla24 said:


> jamiemomof2 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladis I need help thought I still had a chance but last three days I think what I. Have been checkin my cervix I have noticed it feels open and wet....what does this mean?
> 
> Usually this means you are ovulating, but aren't you waiting on :witch: ?? I don't know what it means either. AF is also due for me and no sign of her yet... but my cervix is low and closed. GOOD LUCK!!Click to expand...

Ya that is what I thought was ddue for af on 27th and no sign still I am very confusd


----------



## jamiemomof2

Well I out witch just started


----------



## Andersen1010

sorry jamie xoxox 

This thread is amazing!! :dust: for all


----------



## CAValleygirl

Has anyone had a sore stomach before they found out they were pregnant? It feels like I did 500 crunches yesterday, and I felt it in the shower when I was using soap. I'm about 12 dpo.


----------



## jamiemomof2

Cavalleyirl....I honestly can't remember but I know that the last pregnancy I felt like I had the flu so ached all over! Let us no what happens


----------



## Fer

Hello all :) I'm a lurker who stumbled across this thread via Google a couple of weeks ago, and have been enjoying reading all the symptoms and signs everyone has posted. 

I got my :bfp: earlier in the week, and thought I'd share my experience to date, as well. A lot of the signs and symptoms I attributed to other causes/stressors:

Ov: January 11. :sex:
4DPO - 11DPO: very emotional, but put it down to a loss in the family. :cry: 
5DPO: :sex: and a blood nose (I get these when hormonal. very annoying!)
6DPO: another minor blood nose, very tender boobs. But they get like that before AF, so didn't think anything of it.
7DPO: Sore boobs and increased CM
8DPO: Sore boobs and a strange fluttery feeling, like the nervous butterflies. I "knew", or had my suspicions about now, too, but didn't want to say anything or take a test so soon in case it was just stress!
9DPO: Light spotting (AF due 13DPO, and spotting beforehand was not unusual for me), sore boobs, and the "fluttery" feeling. V sad, too.
10DPO: Spotting first thing in the morning, mild cramping, and feeling tired and sad. Boobs no longer sore. 
11DPO: Spotting in the morning, cramping and feeling very very tired.
12DPO: Spotting in the morning, but feeling fine.
13DPO: AF due, but didn't arrive. Light spotting in the morning, blood nose, and fatigued.
14DPO: Spotting and blood nose (see a pattern?)
15DPO: Spotting in morning as usual, sore boobs, and constipation
16DPO: Still spotting in the morning. Boobs only sore if squished. Blood nose again, sore boobs, cramping, constipated, queasy and tired. Cramps feel like muscle soreness around the bellybutton level. A few twinges lower down, too. Felt queasy on the way home.
17DPO: Last day of spotting. Spotting heavier than the other days, but still really light and finished by 10am or so; crampy and constipated. Blergh.
18DPO: Felt hot and sick and tired and lethargic, but it was a hot day. Boobs sore when took off my bra.
19DPO: Nausea, queasy feeling in throat and fluttery cramping sensation. Sore boobs.
20DPO (January 31): Finally bought a test (First Response). Very tender boobs, mild blood nose, and fluttery waves of nausea and cramping. Peeing a lot! :BFP: Couldn't sleep that night.
21DPO: Fluttery cramping once more, nausea - worse in the evening - and very tired. Peeing a lot still, and had light spotting after a BM (sorry, TMI!), but that stopped within an hour. Felt a bit lightheaded and forgetful.
22DPO (today): Very tired. Waves of nausea, but they're manageable. Fluttery crampy muscle-soreness feeling, mostly close to my left hip.

The cramps, in particular, are something I've not felt before: I've heard them described as AF pain, but for me, they are like small, isolated twinges and pokes, with the occasional feeling of having done too many crunches. They're predominantly on my left, about bellybutton level, but sometimes on my right, too. 

And throughout I've generally felt a bit "meh" - can't settle to read a book, or watch a movie, or anything.

This is my first pregnancy. I went off the Pill in at the end of November, and while we had fun in December, we really only started trying in January. I'm surprised it happened so quickly! Fingers crossed the little sprout sticks.


And I hope all of you get the results you're hoping for, as well!
:dust:


----------



## Fer

Oh, and I forgot to add: from about 8DPO I have been _hungry_! So very, very hungry. But nothing really takes my fancy.


----------



## maira

My only symptom was heartburn, which I never ever got before. Got a positive test on a FRER at 12 days DPO.
I wish all of you ladies good luck and happy&healthy pregnancies :flower:


----------



## Gingersnaps

CAValleygirl said:


> Has anyone had a sore stomach before they found out they were pregnant? It feels like I did 500 crunches yesterday, and I felt it in the shower when I was using soap. I'm about 12 dpo.

YES:flower:
but not from pressure but in general


----------



## Indi84

All I've had is gas (great!) weird snotty like CM and my stomach hurts, feels like AF is coming all the time, really sore and twingy. That's it for me, I thought I was out, only tested because I wanted the test out the house so next month I couldn't obsess!


----------



## DisneyMom2011

13 days late for AF, been having symptoms for about a month.

Also, my period in December was off (light, mild to no cramps and no other regular symptoms to recall.)

My symptoms started the first week of January sometime. In no particular order they are:

(TMI alert!)
My symptoms started with mild migraines and diarrhea (about a week after AF, usually comes right before).
I haven't really had migraines since my miscarriage, except for accompanying PMS. 

-Constant 'full' feeling, dull-achey stomach
-I had brown/pink spots in CM on Jan 7, 9, and 10th.
-Migraines
-heartburn
-dry skin (I don't know if this is related but I noticed during my pregnancy that the skin on my left foot was so dry... my whole heel peeled!! And it just happened again)
-I woke up a couple nights with a belly cramp like I had before when I would get dehydrated at night. I drink a glass of water before bed now and it doesn't bother me. 
-tired/lack of energy
-diarrhea (comes and goes)
-I'm usually cold, but now I often feel hot. I have night sweats (even sleeping nude) My bf loves the cold but he turns on the heat and I feel like I'm going to melt!
-Sensitivity to smells and tastes (o.j. is too sour, hard boiled eggs taste aweful - and I LOVE hard boiled eggs! -, cigarette and construction smells have made me "sick")
-nausea
-Breast sensitivity
-Frequent urination
-Increased hunger (now starting to have decreased hunger)
-Increase in saliva/drainage (which I had during my pregnancy also)
-Changes in CM pattern and a few times found what ladies on here have called 'snotty'-looking yellow CM in underwear.
-Teeth sensitivity (lasted about a week)
-Bloody nose (2x), I don't ever get bloody nose
-Metallic taste in mouth (doesn't last long)
And today I had a pinching/pulling sensation in my groin area = \

Testing again on Monday!


----------



## kat82

i


----------



## Maybe_babie

I'm feeling really confused about what's going on with me.

I've read through ALL of the pages :blush: and am sharing a lot of symptoms with those who turned out to not be pregnant but also with those who were.

In mid Nov I had a m/c which was strange because we were using protection (although we did feel odd afterwards). I didn't even realise I had missed around 3 :witch: until I couldn't deny the symptoms anymore.

Anyway, I'm now having very similar symptoms as then except for the extremely sore nips. I'm only 7dpo ( :witch: usually comes a week and a half after o ) and yet I've been having cramps and twinge like feelings since o. I can feel my o, then the cramps go away and come back usually hours before af arrives so it's not normal for them to have not gone away for a while yet. These cramps and twinges are a little different to what I usually get on the day of af. They aren't as full on and it's more like tugging than an actual pain. 

I've been absolutely exhausted!! I will be ready to go back to bed after only being awake for a couple of hours and at night time no matter how tired I am, I can't sleep properly. This was one of the first things I noticed last time although I tried to fool myself into thinking it was low iron.

I've been having very odd, weird, vivid dreams. This started around 2dpo.

I usually have a problem with my mouth being very dry, however I've been excessively drooling in my sleep :shy: as well as having increased saliva during the day. My lips have been really dry for the last 3 days. I also tasted a metallic taste once or twice last night.

My cm usually disappears soon after o but it's still very much there (although a lot less than o ).

I've been having indigestion quite badly and also gas :blush: And I am also getting nauseous often. I thought it was related to the indigestion but I don't think it is.

my areolas are slightly darker and my nips won't go down no matter what I do. There are also spots on them that seem to be either getting darker or bigger...I can't tell. I wouldn't say my bbs are sore and they don't look any bigger but they FEEL fuller and look more veiny and I've also felt a couple of burning sensations in them yesterday. 

I've been very moody which is normal for me around this time but it's a bit more extreme.

I've been feeling hot for a few days but it's been it's worst last night and right now.

I think I'm missing one or two things but those are the biggest ones. I feel as though I'm just coming down with something (although most of these started from 1 - 2dpo) but it's the early af signs that are confusing me as well as how similar this is to last time. Regardless, I wanted to hear what others thought and I also wanted to know when I should test because my cycle is longer than normal and the time between o and af looks to be shorter.


----------



## ladybug245

Tested BFP this week- I have to say, the only symptoms I had I didn't notice until after the test, really. I just new AF was supposed to arrive and didn't, tested then. Symptoms I noticed after the fact were only that I had some random heartburn about 5 dpo. That's pretty much it. I feel like there's one other thing I noticed "after the fact," but it's eluding me right now. My most conspicuous symptom was the lack of AF related discomforts.


----------



## beachgirl22

I didn't O until CD50 this "month" and now I'm on 8dpo and have been having way less symptoms than other months, but here they are:

1-4 DPO weepy, cry at the littlest things
5dpo sharp, shooting pains for just a second or two, down near my uterus
6dpo-8dpo cramp on right side started, kind of like a side stitch that hurts when I get up too fast or walk/run and just pinches/aches

Since O day my nipples and boobs have been hurting, getting a little better but more tingly, achey now and worse at night (weird right?)

holding out to 12dpo to test, fx'ed! :dust: to all of you symptom spotters! trying not to POAS too early!!


----------



## khuge

Hi, I am new to all this, fab site!!!!



I think i am around 14 dpo

Not that many symptoms at all, mild cramping that is quite low and some mild shooting pains on 11 (ish) dpo, my boobs are normally sore around 5 days before AF, but nothing this month.....yet! But they are defo bigger. Had some pains in the side of my boobs yesterday, but it lasted a matter of minutes. I have been very tired though throughout. Oh and about 3 - 4 dpo I had a tiny bit of spotting, just twice. yesterday I had a pain in my right side (very like ovulation pain) Today I have on and off tingling my my breasts.

I am really not sure what to think. Anybody having a similar experience. I think it could go either way


----------



## epw329

I found out I was pregnant at the end of December, and miscarried a few days later. But what do you know, I just found out that I am pregnant again. I'm due around November 5th, so I'm still very early, and very wary about telling people right now. I'm not sure when I ovulated, but symptoms I noticed were that I got a sore throat & runny/stuff nose. The first time I was pregnant I got bronchitis, so I was a little suspicious this time. I got bloated and my pants were fitting too tightly, I started having to pee a lot, started drinking tons of water because I wanted it SO bad, I would get out of breath easily, my boobs, chest, arms, and legs started having blue veins show up all over them; that was the biggest tip-off for me, besides the awful aching/stabbing breast pain. They also got bigger, felt heavier, and were very itchy. Every now and then I would get a wave of nausea. I have mood swings and irritability, and I would be on the verge of tears for the smallest reason. I'm super tired, but I can't sleep. And I crave protein. I'm really scared that I could miscarry again, so I'm praying that it sticks this time and things go smoothly.


----------



## sevilla24

epw329 said:


> I found out I was pregnant at the end of December, and miscarried a few days later. But what do you know, I just found out that I am pregnant again. I'm due around November 5th, so I'm still very early, and very wary about telling people right now. I'm not sure when I ovulated, but symptoms I noticed were that I got a sore throat & runny/stuff nose. The first time I was pregnant I got bronchitis, so I was a little suspicious this time. I got bloated and my pants were fitting too tightly, I started having to pee a lot, started drinking tons of water because I wanted it SO bad, I would get out of breath easily, my boobs, chest, arms, and legs started having blue veins show up all over them; that was the biggest tip-off for me, besides the awful aching/stabbing breast pain. They also got bigger, felt heavier, and were very itchy. Every now and then I would get a wave of nausea. I have mood swings and irritability, and I would be on the verge of tears for the smallest reason. I'm super tired, but I can't sleep. And I crave protein. I'm really scared that I could miscarry again, so I'm praying that it sticks this time and things go smoothly.

Good luck EPW329 :hugs: try and stay positive!! And thanks for sharing your pregnancy symptoms... it gives us all something to look for :thumbup:


----------



## epw329

sevilla24 said:


> epw329 said:
> 
> 
> I found out I was pregnant at the end of December, and miscarried a few days later. But what do you know, I just found out that I am pregnant again. I'm due around November 5th, so I'm still very early, and very wary about telling people right now. I'm not sure when I ovulated, but symptoms I noticed were that I got a sore throat & runny/stuff nose. The first time I was pregnant I got bronchitis, so I was a little suspicious this time. I got bloated and my pants were fitting too tightly, I started having to pee a lot, started drinking tons of water because I wanted it SO bad, I would get out of breath easily, my boobs, chest, arms, and legs started having blue veins show up all over them; that was the biggest tip-off for me, besides the awful aching/stabbing breast pain. They also got bigger, felt heavier, and were very itchy. Every now and then I would get a wave of nausea. I have mood swings and irritability, and I would be on the verge of tears for the smallest reason. I'm super tired, but I can't sleep. And I crave protein. I'm really scared that I could miscarry again, so I'm praying that it sticks this time and things go smoothly.
> 
> Good luck EPW329 :hugs: try and stay positive!! And thanks for sharing your pregnancy symptoms... it gives us all something to look for :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm trying my best to stay positive & tell myself daily that things are going to be fine this time. And I was always interested in reading everyone's symptoms, so I have been happy to share!


----------



## sevilla24

I hope it is ok with the ladies on another thread I posted this same thing on... But I wanted to put it here, too, so that more ladies can read it :)

I want my story to give HOPE to all of you *early* POASers!!!

This is my second pregnancy, and the exact same thing happened both times. I don't know what dpo I was either time. I check cp/cm, but I don't chart temps or use opks. I am pretty regular with 29 day cycles... with a fluke cycle every once in awhile. This cycle, the new things I did were:

*Took prenatal vitamins every day
*BDed every other night (just about): CD 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 24
*Got fresh air EVERY day (forced myself out for a walk or something...) I feel it helped keep me calm

AF was due Thursday. I had very light brown/pink spotting (only when I wiped). I had AF cramps. The "whole uterus" kind. Not just tugs and pulls (which led me to believe I was out). Because the spotting looked like the IB I had with my first pregnancy I tested Thursday :bfn: night (when AF was due). :nope: The next morning I woke up and when I wiped there was red. It even dripped into the toilet. And when I showered a few minutes later, I watched some red go down the drain. I was very emotional ALL day.... AF was here and I was out another cycle. Put a tampon in and went about my day. Every time I changed my tampon though, there was barely anything on it!!!!

Saturday (2 days after AF was due). I had no more bleeding and very noticeable symptoms:
*Extra saliva/slight metal taste
*Nipples were darker
*Every smell (even husbands cooking) made me want to vomit

All of these things made me test again Saturday night (CD 31) and get my :bfp:

SO remember.... you can get a BFP AFTER when you think AF is due and get BFN's all the way leading up to it!!!!! Also, when you see the first signs of AF, don't count yourself out yet!!!!


----------



## Beauty2

sevilla24 said:


> I hope it is ok with the ladies on another thread I posted this same thing on... But I wanted to put it here, too, so that more ladies can read it :)
> 
> I want my story to give HOPE to all of you *early* POASers!!!
> 
> This is my second pregnancy, and the exact same thing happened both times. I don't know what dpo I was either time. I check cp/cm, but I don't chart temps or use opks. I am pretty regular with 29 day cycles... with a fluke cycle every once in awhile. This cycle, the new things I did were:
> 
> *Took prenatal vitamins every day
> *BDed every other night (just about): CD 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 24
> *Got fresh air EVERY day (forced myself out for a walk or something...) I feel it helped keep me calm
> 
> AF was due Thursday. I had very light brown/pink spotting (only when I wiped). I had AF cramps. The "whole uterus" kind. Not just tugs and pulls (which led me to believe I was out). Because the spotting looked like the IB I had with my first pregnancy I tested Thursday :bfn: night (when AF was due). :nope: The next morning I woke up and when I wiped there was red. It even dripped into the toilet. And when I showered a few minutes later, I watched some red go down the drain. I was very emotional ALL day.... AF was here and I was out another cycle. Put a tampon in and went about my day. Every time I changed my tampon though, there was barely anything on it!!!!
> 
> Saturday (2 days after AF was due). I had no more bleeding and very noticeable symptoms:
> *Extra saliva/slight metal taste
> *Nipples were darker
> *Every smell (even husbands cooking) made me want to vomit
> 
> All of these things made me test again Saturday night (CD 31) and get my :bfp:
> 
> SO remember.... you can get a BFP AFTER when you think AF is due and get BFN's all the way leading up to it!!!!! Also, when you see the first signs of AF, don't count yourself out yet!!!!

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!! YAY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jackson09

sevilla24 said:


> I hope it is ok with the ladies on another thread I posted this same thing on... But I wanted to put it here, too, so that more ladies can read it :)
> 
> I want my story to give HOPE to all of you *early* POASers!!!
> 
> This is my second pregnancy, and the exact same thing happened both times. I don't know what dpo I was either time. I check cp/cm, but I don't chart temps or use opks. I am pretty regular with 29 day cycles... with a fluke cycle every once in awhile. This cycle, the new things I did were:
> 
> *Took prenatal vitamins every day
> *BDed every other night (just about): CD 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 24
> *Got fresh air EVERY day (forced myself out for a walk or something...) I feel it helped keep me calm
> 
> AF was due Thursday. I had very light brown/pink spotting (only when I wiped). I had AF cramps. The "whole uterus" kind. Not just tugs and pulls (which led me to believe I was out). Because the spotting looked like the IB I had with my first pregnancy I tested Thursday :bfn: night (when AF was due). :nope: The next morning I woke up and when I wiped there was red. It even dripped into the toilet. And when I showered a few minutes later, I watched some red go down the drain. I was very emotional ALL day.... AF was here and I was out another cycle. Put a tampon in and went about my day. Every time I changed my tampon though, there was barely anything on it!!!!
> 
> Saturday (2 days after AF was due). I had no more bleeding and very noticeable symptoms:
> *Extra saliva/slight metal taste
> *Nipples were darker
> *Every smell (even husbands cooking) made me want to vomit
> 
> All of these things made me test again Saturday night (CD 31) and get my :bfp:
> 
> SO remember.... you can get a BFP AFTER when you think AF is due and get BFN's all the way leading up to it!!!!! Also, when you see the first signs of AF, don't count yourself out yet!!!!

Congratulations :)))


----------



## jamiemomof2

Ok I am confuused is it better to have sex everyday or every other day? Me and hubby likee to be daily! Could this be the issue of not concieving?


----------



## hanfromman

I've read in alot of places that every other day is better than every day, cos it gives the sperm time to regenerate and get back to full strength :thumbup: So yeah it may be that his sperm just isn't getting the time to be at it's best! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## jamiemomof2

hanfromman said:


> I've read in alot of places that every other day is better than every day, cos it gives the sperm time to regenerate and get back to full strength :thumbup: So yeah it may be that his sperm just isn't getting the time to be at it's best! How long have you been TTC?

Been trying sense misscarge in nov:(


----------



## Namii

I didn't have any symptoms with my first Pregnancy at all, until really late when I was big and had SPD and needed crutches.

Second time in Sept/Oct 2011
= Lactation pretty much starting within two days after I would have ovulated & boobies gained a cup size. 
= Extreme tiredness I could barely stay awake for more than two hours at a time.
= 'Nesting'. Housework isn't my fav activity by FAR but I just NEEDED to paint the walls and clean and tidy everything.
= Took test and got BFN.
= Started craving Curry and Kebab.
= Smell of smoking made me feel sick.
= Super morning sickness.
= BFP 6 days before AF was due.

All my symptoms were pretty strong very soon I thought I had twins! There was only one though, and I lost it in late Oct, sadly :(


----------



## Kj2010

Hi everyone Im new here I'm loving this thread been reading it for the past few days I find it very helpful also I see that people actually help one another instead of fighting one another not like another site i saw... That's y I decided to actually post.... Anyways I'm not sure if I'm preggy or what actually....

My last period was dec. 23 I have irregular periods.... Anyways my hubby finally came home from oversea feb. 3 so been bd like rabbits... Every other day basically, 

So randomly tested opk on march 7.. It was my first time getting a positive hehe I get lazy to test every day.... But since march 7th

I started feeling cramps all over my lower abdominal everyday and my lower back has been aching and my bbs have been sore... Getting headache out of no where... Been getting dizzy all of sudden... I lose my breath quick... Lol I feel wet down there all the time (tmi) totally moody irritable to the max... Been feeling really cold lately but get hot all of a sudden i havent tested I'm kind of scared... 


So what do you guys think?


----------



## teg

Thank you so much to all the ladies who have put their symptoms on. It has been really helpful. Got a lot of the symptoms and it's my first cycle since lod in feb currently day 32, so trying to wait a reasonable length of time before testing. It has also been something to read whilst trying to take my mind off feeling sick and rushing for a poo for the 4th time this morning! Fingers crossed I get a positive


----------



## babyowl

Still very early days for me but:

1) slight bleeding which I think was implantation
2) felt really sick a few days after this
3) really tired and hungry
4) my hair went wild! Really shiny and a bit paler, to the point where students in my class were asking if I'd dyed it
5) woke up feeling hot and clammy like during period-this is what made me test

And overall, I just knew. Had a weird feeling about it and was just convinced.


----------



## babyowl

babyowl said:


> Still very early days for me but:
> 
> 1) slight bleeding which I think was implantation
> 2) felt really sick a few days after this
> 3) really tired and hungry
> 4) my hair went wild! Reeally shiny and a bit paler, to the point where students in my class were asking if I'd dyed it
> 5) woke up feeling hot and clammy like during period-this is what made me test
> 
> And overall, I just knew. Had a weird feeling about it and was just convinced.

Oh forgot a couple! Darker nipples, cramping and the smell of strawberry tea in one of our cupboards turned my stomach. Despite being veggie, I'm also craving meat!


----------



## kungfupidge

hiya everyone, ive been trying since dec to concieve, i already have a 4 year old son so i am already very blessed, i didnt have any syptoms with my son i didnt know i was pregnant till i was 9 weeks gone lol as we wernt trying, but now i am trying its murder lol i am 4dpo and have got a discharge, and wind and a god awful cold ! do any of you think this could b a sign or are any of you experiencing anything similar :) any reply appreciated xx:kiss:


----------



## Namii

kungfupidge said:


> hiya everyone, ive been trying since dec to concieve, i already have a 4 year old son so i am already very blessed, i didnt have any syptoms with my son i didnt know i was pregnant till i was 9 weeks gone lol as we wernt trying, but now i am trying its murder lol i am 4dpo and have got a discharge, and wind and a god awful cold ! do any of you think this could b a sign or are any of you experiencing anything similar :) any reply appreciated xx:kiss:

Same here! I'm about 4dpo as well, feel so flushed this evening and like I have a head cold. Could be nothing but I've had some other symptoms too like heavier CM. I didn't have any symptoms with my son either, loooads back in Sept/oct when I was pregnant for 7 weeks though, this time I feel similar to that so fingers crossed!


----------



## kungfupidge

:thumbup:hya nami thanks for ur reply glad sumones having the same syptoms as me as u sed cud b nothing but u never know gud luck though xx im nervous lol n excited, but im not gunna get my hopes up yet so im just like nargggh cant be hahahaha, hope everythings good with you n yeh thingers n toes crossed for u xx :) :)


----------



## Sarahcake

Hello ladies, 
Thought it may be helpful for someone here for me to put what ive been experiencing. Im 5 weeks now and found out I was pregnant when I was 4 weeks.

- Biggest one of all that made me test, I just didnt feel right. There was something in me telling me something was different. More of a mental thing that a symptom per se' though.

- Sore Boobies: They are just so tender, and my nipples, I want to cry whenever I touch them!

- Boobies growing: Im a 38 E as it is, I dont need bigger chesticles, but alas, they are growing away!

- Light Cramping: Having very light cramps, like the beginning of AF but not as severe nor as painful. More...annoying, yeah thats probably the right word for em'.

- Feeling sick: Ive been sick 3 times so far, all in the middle of the night. Feeling sicky constantly though, just not actually being sick.

- Metal-like taste in my mouth: Self explanatory really, tastes like crap!

- Bloating: This was one of the first thing that made me stop and think hmm...something isnt right. Im a big lass anyways, but my tummy is noticably bloated, massively uncomfortable lol

- Appitite going crazy: I want to eat everything, litterally everything in the house. Im starving 90% of the time lol

And thats the lot for now, hopefully this helps a touch and gives you ladies something to look for :) xxx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm 11 weeks now... Bfp at 6dpo.

Only signs:
Extreme fatigue 
Boobs felt funny... Like they felt fake, larger, tingly all over
Low blood sugar all day long (diabetic)


----------



## kungfupidge

i dont even know ho many days i am past now, but still no p
and ive done like 5 pregnancy test only cheap ones, but all neg
ive got sum new symptoms tho, 

creamy discharge (sorry ott dont know how to shortan lol )
slight cramping
loss of apetitite
mood swings
obessive am i arnt i syndrome lol which is propably whats causing the above lol

anyway thought id share gud luck ladies n conrats for you who are expecting

p.s how good is this thread ! :thumbup:


----------



## preg_pilot

I like this thread.
Bump.


----------



## hopeful1973

sevilla24 said:


> I hope it is ok with the ladies on another thread I posted this same thing on... But I wanted to put it here, too, so that more ladies can read it :)
> 
> I want my story to give HOPE to all of you *early* POASers!!!
> 
> This is my second pregnancy, and the exact same thing happened both times. I don't know what dpo I was either time. I check cp/cm, but I don't chart temps or use opks. I am pretty regular with 29 day cycles... with a fluke cycle every once in awhile. This cycle, the new things I did were:
> 
> *Took prenatal vitamins every day
> *BDed every other night (just about): CD 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 24
> *Got fresh air EVERY day (forced myself out for a walk or something...) I feel it helped keep me calm
> 
> AF was due Thursday. I had very light brown/pink spotting (only when I wiped). I had AF cramps. The "whole uterus" kind. Not just tugs and pulls (which led me to believe I was out). Because the spotting looked like the IB I had with my first pregnancy I tested Thursday :bfn: night (when AF was due). :nope: The next morning I woke up and when I wiped there was red. It even dripped into the toilet. And when I showered a few minutes later, I watched some red go down the drain. I was very emotional ALL day.... AF was here and I was out another cycle. Put a tampon in and went about my day. Every time I changed my tampon though, there was barely anything on it!!!!
> 
> Saturday (2 days after AF was due). I had no more bleeding and very noticeable symptoms:
> *Extra saliva/slight metal taste
> *Nipples were darker
> *Every smell (even husbands cooking) made me want to vomit
> 
> All of these things made me test again Saturday night (CD 31) and get my :bfp:
> 
> SO remember.... you can get a BFP AFTER when you think AF is due and get BFN's all the way leading up to it!!!!! Also, when you see the first signs of AF, don't count yourself out yet!!!!

I've had similar symptoms but BFN when I tested yesterday evening. AF was due on 28th but appeared early Friday morning. It was sketchy brown and red with no usual AF cramps mainly backache and a little heavier Saturday with side cramps for a few hours. Sunday mainly light pink spotting when wiped. So I'm gonna test tomorrow and see. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sevilla24

Hopeful1973 - what you are experiencing sounds like my first BFP (my first pregnancy). I had to wait until 2 days after the "bleeding" for it to show up positive - which was almost a week after AF was due!! But I guess my body doesn't make the hormone's until after implantation bleeding.

Please keep me posted!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## ARuppe716

Just got my BFP yesterday... I've been tired, had a lot of cramping, and very nauseous. The nausea has been the biggest and I've had it since about 5 or 6 dpo. It is also giving me heartburn. I also noticed the last couple days some extra cm that's watery and bad constipation. Hope that helps!!


----------



## hopeful1973

sevilla24 said:


> Hopeful1973 - what you are experiencing sounds like my first BFP (my first pregnancy). I had to wait until 2 days after the "bleeding" for it to show up positive - which was almost a week after AF was due!! But I guess my body doesn't make the hormone's until after implantation bleeding.
> 
> Please keep me posted!!! Good luck!!!

I will. I'm extremely bloated and can't stop burping. This would be my 4 th pregnancy. 2 teenage miss, 1 m/c last November (similar symptoms except for bleeding) and if I an Oregon this is #4. Just hope its not onset of early menopause. Ha. Which I would be 1st woman in my family that I know of. My mom is 58 and is just now entering menopause. My granny had my mom @ 42 and was still getting pregnant after she had my mom! I also dreamt about twins last week


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok here is what has been going on with me...can use some insight if y'all don't mind.

1-5 dpo...only symptoms was gas & heartburn.
6 dpo gassy, a little bloated, moody/emotional everything was making me teary
7 dpo swear my bbs were getting bigger but could be in my head. Emotional, gassy, a blah feeling, lots of CWCM
8 dpo cramps like af was coming, backache, cloudy head, CWCM, increased appetite
9 dpo (today) cramps all but subsided, horrible backache, cm dried up some but still creamy, got car sick so stopped and got food (helped a little) , congested (but could just be my allergies), cloudy head

Been feeling fatigued but that is nothing new. Temp has been constant in the 98.2-98.5 range when my normal range is normally around 97.3ish.


----------



## preg_pilot

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok here is what has been going on with me...can use some insight if y'all don't mind.
> 
> 1-5 dpo...only symptoms was gas & heartburn.
> 6 dpo gassy, a little bloated, moody/emotional everything was making me teary
> 7 dpo swear my bbs were getting bigger but could be in my head. Emotional, gassy, a blah feeling, lots of CWCM
> 8 dpo cramps like af was coming, backache, cloudy head, CWCM, increased appetite
> 9 dpo (today) cramps all but subsided, horrible backache, cm dried up some but still creamy, got car sick so stopped and got food (helped a little) , congested (but could just be my allergies), cloudy head
> 
> Been feeling fatigued but that is nothing new. Temp has been constant in the 98.2-98.5 range when my normal range is normally around 97.3ish.

Sounds sort of like my symptoms.
I don´t know yet if I´m pregnant. Only 7dpo today. Today sounds like your 8DPO.
Temp rise sounds promising though :)


----------



## CMylesnik

I'm glad I stumbled across this forum, but at the same time its gotten me thinking wayy to much about how I'm feeling.
I have endometriosis, so I try not to get too excited when I feel a symptom, but about a week ago I noticed:


dry mouth
nausea throughout the day (almost to the point of me vomiting, but hasn't gotten to that point
(tmi...) almost 'chunky' odorless discharge
being very very tired, but as soon as i try to sleep I just cant
food aversions
strange cravings for things like mashed potatoes and milk (I'm lactose intolerent)
being super bloated and gassy (but that could also be because I'm drinking milk)...
SUPER metalic taste in my mouth, and weird tastes in my mouth after I eat
dull cramps
migranes on and off throughout the day
ACNE, in areas of my face I've never really had a problem with
lastly, my gums hurt... I didnt think it would be a symptom until I started reading a few on here...

Anyways, This may seem more like a rant but we're not really trying right now and I dont even want to bring this up to my partner unless I know for sure.


----------



## sarahaprosser

Hello, today I am 15dpo!! I'm confused because I have had cramping really bad ever since I started ovulating 15 days ago along with very very sore breast. Then it stopped sometime early yesterday. I now have no symptoms of af showing up however I took a preg test yesterday at 5am and it was neg....Thinking about testing today. It's to late I already have my hopes up. Especially since I don't feel like I am going to start my period and I am very regular....do you think I am jumping the gun here???


----------



## Tailor32

Hiya!

Is it possible that I could be pregnant??
I had not even 2 days of light bleeding which came 5 days before my due at date. 
I'm feeling really really tired, hungry but odd sense of smell and taste when I eat. Plus I want to sleep as soon as uhave eaten which is really not like me?

Also (tmi) my boobs have these spots which look weird and are kinda sore..

I've been trying since last year July...each month is a bfn.. Tired of being down about it.. But this month seems odd.. I feel odd.

Should I test or leave it till next month?


----------



## preg_pilot

hey tailor32
The answer depends on who is doing the answering :)

Most POAS addicts here would tell you to test, 
and others would tell you to wait, not stress about it.

It all depends you what you´re hoping for.
If you´re like me, BFN phobic, you hold off until next AF is due, but that all depends on you.

I know most of the ladies on this site, would love to know straight away.


----------



## laila 44

I was really constipated (never am)
sense of smell was a bit stronger
AF cramps but AF never came...
Brown spotting one week before AF due
Lots of Creamy CM
very tired
hot body temperature but felt cold 
very thirsty
heartburn


----------



## danielle1984

Ok here's my story.
When I found out I was pregnant in January, I had zero symptoms and got my period which last for 5 days. Found out a 5 days after period ended I was pregnant, but it was ectopic.
On April 28th, I started having some symptoms, here's the list:
-Breast felt heavy 
-Headache
-Super tired
-Mood Swing (my grade 2 students notice it, funny how they know when we are different)
-CM
-little waves of nausea (after eating)

But the AF came on Friday, May 4th. First day was brown discharge but then saturday was normal bleeding, Sunday only spotting.
Could I maybe be pregnant still? My breast still feels heavy, I'm still super tired and have headache. I only had very light cramps during PMS and I still do right now.

Any suggestions? I'm afraid to test.


----------



## Melts

danielle1984 said:


> Ok here's my story.
> When I found out I was pregnant in January, I had zero symptoms and got my period which last for 5 days. Found out a 5 days after period ended I was pregnant, but it was ectopic.
> On April 28th, I started having some symptoms, here's the list:
> -Breast felt heavy
> -Headache
> -Super tired
> -Mood Swing (my grade 2 students notice it, funny how they know when we are different)
> -CM
> -little waves of nausea (after eating)
> 
> But the AF came on Friday, May 4th. First day was brown discharge but then saturday was normal bleeding, Sunday only spotting.
> Could I maybe be pregnant still? My breast still feels heavy, I'm still super tired and have headache. I only had very light cramps during PMS and I still do right now.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm afraid to test.

Have you tested yet? I would love to know the results I am in the same situation.


----------



## danielle1984

No I haven't, but I decided I will first thing tomorrow morning. I hope it's a bfp


----------



## Melts

danielle1984 said:


> No I haven't, but I decided I will first thing tomorrow morning. I hope it's a bfp

Good luck. I hope this is it for you :thumbup:


----------



## wewantakitten

hi everyone 10dpo, i was very naughty did a fr BFN uhhhh, i have been a bit nauseated sinse 6dpo and ive had tingly boobs does that make sense, ive been ttc for a very very long time (5y with a mc 2.5y ago), i had a diagnostic lap done in feb diagnosis (unexplained fertility)the gyno told me a lot of people fall pregnant after all this is done,so have been so getting my hopes up :( have i still got a chance to get my bfp? thank yous?


----------



## HunnyGirl

So I'm a little confused... 

Had :witch: on 4/9/12 like normal. Then on 4/20/12 had protected :sex: but am feeling different ever since and AF was weird this month. According to ovulation calculators I ov'd on 4/21/12 (if on a "normal" cycle). My cycle length is 27 days. 

On 4/27/12 Bloody nose. Haven't had this in YEARS!
On 4/29/12 Another bloody nose.
On 5/5/12 I had brown discharge and no cramps
On 5/6/12 Seems like I got AF but it was barely spotting and mixed with a lot of CM. Slight cramps.
On 5/7/12 Slight AF with lots of CM still.
On 5/8/12 Brown discharge again. 
On 5/9/12-5/15/12 Clear, watery discharge when am usually dry.

This isn't normal for me. I usually get really heavy periods with lots of cramps from day 1. Having slight twinges on my left side, bloated, dizzy spells, nauseous at times, crying over random things, and headaches that won't go away since 4/27/12.

Feels like when I was pregnant last time before my miscarriage. 
Could I be pregnant? Could condom have leaked or broken and he didn't inform me? AHHH!!! This is driving me insane. Too scared to test.

Thanks!


----------



## preg_pilot

HunnyGirl said:


> So I'm a little confused...
> 
> Had :witch: on 4/9/12 like normal. Then on 4/20/12 had protected :sex: but am feeling different ever since and AF was weird this month. According to ovulation calculators I ov'd on 4/21/12 (if on a "normal" cycle). My cycle length is 27 days.
> 
> On 4/27/12 Bloody nose. Haven't had this in YEARS!
> On 4/29/12 Another bloody nose.
> On 5/5/12 I had brown discharge and no cramps
> On 5/6/12 Seems like I got AF but it was barely spotting and mixed with a lot of CM. Slight cramps.
> On 5/7/12 Slight AF with lots of CM still.
> On 5/8/12 Brown discharge again.
> On 5/9/12-5/15/12 Clear, watery discharge when am usually dry.
> 
> This isn't normal for me. I usually get really heavy periods with lots of cramps from day 1. Having slight twinges on my left side, bloated, dizzy spells, nauseous at times, crying over random things, and headaches that won't go away since 4/27/12.
> 
> Feels like when I was pregnant last time before my miscarriage.
> Could I be pregnant? Could condom have leaked or broken and he didn't inform me? AHHH!!! This is driving me insane. Too scared to test.
> 
> Thanks!

I´m not sure, all those symptoms can be for a period, or for a pregnancy.
Only way to know for sure is to test ;) good luck.


----------



## mommyB

Hi ladies! Well I just got my BFP on Monday and confirmed it yesterday afternoon with a digi! This is my second time posting my BfP symptoms on here, back on page 200 (or something like that) in April of 2010 I got my first BFP! The new baby will be due two weeks after DS second birthday! Two January babies! Anyways here are my symptoms and in no particular order.

-dull cramping from ovulation until BFP (exact same from last pregnancy)
-tiredness kicked in the second part of TWW
-craved a hot dog out of nowhere the other day
-very minimal CM but did have a couple days where I found some stretchy CM in undies 
-emotional
-super stuffy nose
-nausea on a couple occasions 
-gas

That's about all that I can think of. I did drink 100% grapefruit juice from CD1 until I ovulated. And I did not get one positive OPK and I used the entire pack of CB digi OPK's, I'm thinking I missed my surge. So instead I followed my body and we BD on CD12 and 13 when I had cramping and EWCM. I literally thought I was out because I didn't have a positive OPK and we didn't nearly have enough sex! But all takes it one time! Good luck to all you ladies and I wish you loads of baby dust!


----------



## preg_pilot

mommyB said:


> Hi ladies! Well I just got my BFP on Monday and confirmed it yesterday afternoon with a digi! This is my second time posting my BfP symptoms on here, back on page 200 (or something like that) in April of 2010 I got my first BFP! The new baby will be due two weeks after DS second birthday! Two January babies! Anyways here are my symptoms and in no particular order.
> 
> -dull cramping from ovulation until BFP (exact same from last pregnancy)
> -tiredness kicked in the second part of TWW
> -craved a hot dog out of nowhere the other day
> -very minimal CM but did have a couple days where I found some stretchy CM in undies
> -emotional
> -super stuffy nose
> -nausea on a couple occasions
> -gas
> 
> That's about all that I can think of. I did drink 100% grapefruit juice from CD1 until I ovulated. And I did not get one positive OPK and I used the entire pack of CB digi OPK's, I'm thinking I missed my surge. So instead I followed my body and we BD on CD12 and 13 when I had cramping and EWCM. I literally thought I was out because I didn't have a positive OPK and we didn't nearly have enough sex! But all takes it one time! Good luck to all you ladies and I wish you loads of baby dust!

Congratulations :D H&H 9 months to you :hugs:
I´m hoping for the same result.
All the same symptoms, except for I have a bunch of CM now, plus lots more symptoms in the first half of the TWW.


----------



## filipenko32

Snap mommyb - just wondering if you still have the dull cramping? I know it is very normal but I had it a bit between 4-5 weeks too. Congratulations and thanks :flower:




mommyB said:


> Hi ladies! Well I just got my BFP on Monday and confirmed it yesterday afternoon with a digi! This is my second time posting my BfP symptoms on here, back on page 200 (or something like that) in April of 2010 I got my first BFP! The new baby will be due two weeks after DS second birthday! Two January babies! Anyways here are my symptoms and in no particular order.
> 
> -dull cramping from ovulation until BFP (exact same from last pregnancy)
> -tiredness kicked in the second part of TWW
> -craved a hot dog out of nowhere the other day
> -very minimal CM but did have a couple days where I found some stretchy CM in undies
> -emotional
> -super stuffy nose
> -nausea on a couple occasions
> -gas
> 
> That's about all that I can think of. I did drink 100% grapefruit juice from CD1 until I ovulated. And I did not get one positive OPK and I used the entire pack of CB digi OPK's, I'm thinking I missed my surge. So instead I followed my body and we BD on CD12 and 13 when I had cramping and EWCM. I literally thought I was out because I didn't have a positive OPK and we didn't nearly have enough sex! But all takes it one time! Good luck to all you ladies and I wish you loads of baby dust!


----------



## mommyB

filipenko32 said:


> Snap mommyb - just wondering if you still have the dull cramping? I know it is very normal but I had it a bit between 4-5 weeks too. Congratulations and thanks :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Well I just got my BFP on Monday and confirmed it yesterday afternoon with a digi! This is my second time posting my BfP symptoms on here, back on page 200 (or something like that) in April of 2010 I got my first BFP! The new baby will be due two weeks after DS second birthday! Two January babies! Anyways here are my symptoms and in no particular order.
> 
> -dull cramping from ovulation until BFP (exact same from last pregnancy)
> -tiredness kicked in the second part of TWW
> -craved a hot dog out of nowhere the other day
> -very minimal CM but did have a couple days where I found some stretchy CM in undies
> -emotional
> -super stuffy nose
> -nausea on a couple occasions
> -gas
> 
> That's about all that I can think of. I did drink 100% grapefruit juice from CD1 until I ovulated. And I did not get one positive OPK and I used the entire pack of CB digi OPK's, I'm thinking I missed my surge. So instead I followed my body and we BD on CD12 and 13 when I had cramping and EWCM. I literally thought I was out because I didn't have a positive OPK and we didn't nearly have enough sex! But all takes it one time! Good luck to all you ladies and I wish you loads of baby dust!Click to expand...

I still do have the cramps and I'm super tired but that's it! So far it's identical to my last pregnancy! My last one was amazing, knock on wood this ones the same! Congrats to you as well!


----------



## preg_pilot

Congratulations mommyB :D
May this pregnancy be as wonderful as your last one :hugs:
Now send some of that wonderful dust my way ;)


----------



## GriffinGinger

So I will start with a few things about myself; I am 26 /BF 24 not TTC or 'not' not TTC, we have been unprotected for several months, and same in my previous marriage. I have MC twice a few years back (08') , have been very worried about being infertile, and was tested for ENDO but results were inconclusive.

Now, LMP was 4/2/2012, AF was due about 4/30 , BFN, 4/4 started a 3 day 'period' that was L/H/L which for me is beyond unusual, had some light cramping along with it. About a week later I started urinating more frequently, a bit of nausea, and the cramping was on/off. Today is 32 DPO- last night I was urinated about every thirty minutes, breasts VERY sore, hard time sleeping, and still some nausea but nothing serious. This morning BFN..Is it all in my head? After the first BFN I just forgot about it thinking I wasn't but now with all these symptoms I have gotten myself excited and was :cry: when I saw the Not Pregnant. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## preg_pilot

GriffinGinger said:


> So I will start with a few things about myself; I am 26 /BF 24 not TTC or 'not' not TTC, we have been unprotected for several months, and same in my previous marriage. I have MC twice a few years back (08') , have been very worried about being infertile, and was tested for ENDO but results were inconclusive.
> 
> Now, LMP was 4/2/2012, AF was due about 4/30 , BFN, 4/4 started a 3 day 'period' that was L/H/L which for me is beyond unusual, had some light cramping along with it. About a week later I started urinating more frequently, a bit of nausea, and the cramping was on/off. Today is 32 DPO- last night I was urinated about every thirty minutes, breasts VERY sore, hard time sleeping, and still some nausea but nothing serious. This morning BFN..Is it all in my head? After the first BFN I just forgot about it thinking I wasn't but now with all these symptoms I have gotten myself excited and was :cry: when I saw the Not Pregnant. Anyone else have any thoughts?

I´m not sure, but I have heard of cases, where women haven´t gotten a BFP until 6 weeks along...
Sorry, I don´t know what´s going on for you...


----------



## bec23

Ok, can anyone help me...
I regular as clockwork at 32 days, i'm currently over a week late. I normally have pms symptoms 2 weeks before AF arrives but this time nothing apart from slight moodyness. 
I started having cramps 2 days late so i took a test which was negative. I went to the docs regarding something else and just mentioned that i was a week late so they also did a urine test which was neg. They took a blood test too and i have got the results today. Negative. 
I have sore breasts, cramps, missed period, tiredness, plus lots of CM which i constantly think that its my period starting. My cervix is high, soft and feels larger than normal ( a bit like its detached)
I'm not stressed at all apart from today when i got my results. :-/

Can anyone help, Has this happened to anyone and they have infact been pregnant after so many neg results?

I know it could be just a missed period but surely i wouldnt be getting these symptoms if its a blip in my cycle.


----------



## preg_pilot

bec23 said:


> Ok, can anyone help me...
> I regular as clockwork at 32 days, i'm currently over a week late. I normally have pms symptoms 2 weeks before AF arrives but this time nothing apart from slight moodyness.
> I started having cramps 2 days late so i took a test which was negative. I went to the docs regarding something else and just mentioned that i was a week late so they also did a urine test which was neg. They took a blood test too and i have got the results today. Negative.
> I have sore breasts, cramps, missed period, tiredness, plus lots of CM which i constantly think that its my period starting. My cervix is high, soft and feels larger than normal ( a bit like its detached)
> I'm not stressed at all apart from today when i got my results. :-/
> 
> Can anyone help, Has this happened to anyone and they have infact been pregnant after so many neg results?
> 
> I also have those symptoms. sore breasts, cramps, missed period and CM.
> 
> I know it could be just a missed period but surely i wouldnt be getting these symptoms if its a blip in my cycle.

I was 25DPO when I got my first positive, that´s about 2 weeks late...

I still have those symptoms, the exact same ones.


----------



## Devi_a

Bump! 

(This thread is too good to lose.)


----------



## preg_pilot

8 weeks and 6 days
Symptoms so far
Very mild until 8 weeks along, just a mild backache, some stretching pains and tiredness.

After that, a completely different story.
On the day of starting my 8th week, I got queasy (very), extremely exhausted and lots of cramping pains down there.
Queasiness passes if I eat plenty of healthy foods (red meat, fish, fruit and such things). But it looks like I have to eat something at least every 1-2 hours.
I´m always queasy when I wake up, but that passes about an hour after I eat something.
Hoping my 1-2 hour diet rule these days will help keep the queasiness at bay.
I sleep about 10-11 hours per night, though I don´t sleep all that time. Keep tossing and turning, and getting up to eat/drink/pee...


----------



## Petzy

Bump bump Bump!!!!


----------



## Noora

can anyone help me please, so on the 9th on June, I had +OPK since dpo 6 I have been feeling sharp pain on my left side, the last two days were the worest, today the pain is also down my back?!! this month i'm on clomid 100 for stronger O. last i was on 50 and didn't feel anything like this! could be early pregnancy symptoms? or what?


----------



## preg_pilot

Noora said:


> can anyone help me please, so on the 9th on June, I had +OPK since dpo 6 I have been feeling sharp pain on my left side, the last two days were the worest, today the pain is also down my back?!! this month i'm on clomid 100 for stronger O. last i was on 50 and didn't feel anything like this! could be early pregnancy symptoms? or what?

I got the back pain when my eggy was fertilized.
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## danielle1984

I got a rash on both legs after I shaved my legs. It never happen to me before, it's everywhere on my legs. Bumpy red, as anyone experience this as a early sign?


----------



## Ttc_babyD

Hi girls,
Great thread, I seem to have most of these symptoms on an off. 
It's day 26 of my usually 32 day cycle, is it too early to test?? I'm not 100 % sure when ovulated cause cycle vary but last week sleep started been disturbed, for 2 days had bad cramps like period pain an nausea someone told me that was implantation but according to my Callander that was only 3 days after ov so too early right??? Tired all time hungry all time eating sweets an dirt is it too early for symptoms.
ttc 7 months now so watching for every little twinge.:nope:


----------



## sarahaprosser

Just wanted to share, I got my BFP this morning at 11dpo! My Tubal Reversal was March 9th of this year. I had an HSG right after my last cycle ended this month. My symptoms all led me to believe my period would be here friday so I was suprised to see the faint lines on both of the tests I took this morning. I have had tender breast and cramping so thought for sure I was out. Anyway I just thought maybe this would give you lady's some hope! Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Summer_millie

Congrats sarahprosser! :hugs:

I'm really the exact same way ttc_babyD! We only started ttc on Friday and went at it like rabbits all weekend during my fertile time. Today I have had slight cramping all day, is it too early to get symptoms??! I've never felt like this before, but also never ttc so this may be normal! I'm driving myself mad thinking it is all in my head!! Has anyone else had pregnancy symptoms so early??!


----------



## LilyPea

sarahaprosser said:


> Just wanted to share, I got my BFP this morning at 11dpo! My Tubal Reversal was March 9th of this year. I had an HSG right after my last cycle ended this month. My symptoms all led me to believe my period would be here friday so I was suprised to see the faint lines on both of the tests I took this morning. I have had tender breast and cramping so thought for sure I was out. Anyway I just thought maybe this would give you lady's some hope! Baby dust to you all!!

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Ttc_babyD

Summer_millie said:


> Congrats sarahprosser! :hugs:
> 
> I'm really the exact same way ttc_babyD! We only started ttc on Friday and went at it like rabbits all weekend during my fertile time. Today I have had slight cramping all day, is it too early to get symptoms??! I've never felt like this before, but also never ttc so this may be normal! I'm driving myself mad thinking it is all in my head!! Has anyone else had pregnancy symptoms so early??!

I thought it was just me, i thought i was reading too much and imagining it but this month ive felt alot more than previous months but i did take tamoxifen this month and so anxious to find out is symptoms due to that or did they actually work. I dont have symptoms anymore besides fowl humour so I think af is on its way... :(


----------



## Ttc_babyD

:hugs:congrats sarah...


----------



## preg_pilot

Summer_millie said:


> Congrats sarahprosser! :hugs:
> 
> I'm really the exact same way ttc_babyD! We only started ttc on Friday and went at it like rabbits all weekend during my fertile time. Today I have had slight cramping all day, is it too early to get symptoms??! I've never felt like this before, but also never ttc so this may be normal! I'm driving myself mad thinking it is all in my head!! Has anyone else had pregnancy symptoms so early??!

I started having symptoms from 2DPO, so anything is possible.
Fingers crossed for you.
:dust:


----------



## Summer_millie

I think I'm about 5dpo today and all day my stomach has been gurgling and growling really loudly!!! I don't feel hungry and the thought of eating makes me feel a bit yuk. Starting to get some lower back pain and more cramps in my lower abdomen too... Fingers crossed!!

Anyone else having a really gurgling stomach and lower abdomen cramps? I keep googling it and seems like it might be a symptom but trying not to get my hopes up too much but I think I already have!!! :dohh:


----------



## Devi_a

Bump!


----------



## Petzy

Bumpy Bump


----------



## lily28

I just got a faint positive stick, and I have zero symptoms. My boobs that are usually super heavy and tender this time of the month are completely fine, no cramps, no fatigue. In fact I have super high levels of energy. Despite being super busy the last few days, I get up at dawn without an alarm clock, I swim for longer than usual and I feel no tiredness, not even the normal one from being on my feet all day...
Only thing is I want to pee all the time, but that's not 100% symptom as I have a bladder the size of a grape.


----------



## Step Mummy

Finally I have a BFP and want to share my symptoms with everyone who is hoping for one!
10dpo Bright blood - pinky salmon colour - just when wiped then phased away, accompanied by some aches which I can only describe as feeling a very heavy tampon inside and removing it (sorry TMI).
This aching last a couple of days on and off.
My boobs were aching, but that was not unusual. Although they hurt a bit more than ususal.
My DH said I was unable to make a decision - and this was a definate sign for him.
I was feeling quite tired and wanted to sleep more than usual.
CM continued and never disappeared
I never got my usual spotting a couple of days before AF.
I got my BFP on 13dpo.

so excited - it really is worth the horrible journey to get here, just hope she sticks!!!

Good luck to all.xxx


----------



## elt1013

Bump...had a hard time finding this!!


----------



## HopefulCookie

I think this should be a sticky tread since it helps someone like me figure out what is going on with them. I'm experiencing interesting things and this treads helps with figuring things out. :)


----------



## elt1013

Bump again...


----------



## daizee

Hi, new to b&b. hvae read up to page 123 of this thread so far and would like to thank each and everyone of you for posting your symptons

we are in our 10th month of ttc... and this month has been so diferent. last cycle 38 days:wacko:

ov on day 17/18..ov bleeding on both days and happy faces on cb opk's. bd'd like bunnies

nothing really until day 24, have now had 4 days spotting. started off with pink cm and now brown spotting. af usually comes with avengance

lots of cramping, twinges, stabbing pains achey, backaches, exhausted, windy from everywhere :blush:

last two days ive been hungry constantly will eat anything and everything. slight nausea if ive not eaten for a while (could be just hungry) fuzzy headaches on and off and runny (not really stuffy..just dripping all the time)

no food or drink aversions and boobs are just fine.

have never bled between cycles before so have no idea whats going on. FX but know we're just not that lucky x


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Well with my little boy #1 I was super super fatigue, frequent urniation, and appetite change, I didn't really think anything of it until a friend of mine that was pregnant asked me we went and and bought a test and sure enough I was pregnant!! :) This year we have decided to TTC we had a m/c back in May stopped for a few months and began this month. i'm still in the waiting period because AF is not expected for another 8days but 4 days ago started to experience Dizzy spells, frequent headaches, super fatigue, some nausea (not very strong) and every now and then, and my body just feels weird. Don't know if this could be it or not? but keeping FX for a BFP!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

ooo and yesterday and the day before that I've noticed my mood swings have been all out of whack!! i broke down cyring because i keep forgetting things here lately. and yesterday i cried just because i was tired and had a headache. idk :)


----------



## MrsEngland

The first sign I had with all 3 pregnancies was a heighten sense of smell its the first thing that I always notice! 2nd is extreme tiredness to the point hubby will be chatting to me and I just conk out out :haha:


----------



## HopefulCookie

Bump!


----------



## nikkihttc

I love this thread!! I have read every page!!


----------



## nic18

what a great thread!


----------



## Jo_2k

Hi everyone, I got a :bfp: today and wanted to share my symptoms with you all. Most of them have probably already been mentioned but just in case... Last night I woke up twice needing a wee which is something that I never wake up for! I also woke up with extremely painful period pains and have had sore boobs for the last week so just assumed I was going to start but the period cramps were more intense than I usually get. I have also had very greasy hair. I usually wash it every other day anyway but for the last week or so have had to wash it every day. Also had mild spells of dizziness and been very tired. Hope this helps someone. Any questions feel free to message me.

Good luck all xx


----------



## elt1013

Jo_2k said:


> Hi everyone, I got a :bfp: today and wanted to share my symptoms with you all. Most of them have probably already been mentioned but just in case... Last night I woke up twice needing a wee which is something that I never wake up for! I also woke up with extremely painful period pains and have had sore boobs for the last week so just assumed I was going to start but the period cramps were more intense than I usually get. I have also had very greasy hair. I usually wash it every other day anyway but for the last week or so have had to wash it every day. Also had mild spells of dizziness and been very tired. Hope this helps someone. Any questions feel free to message me.
> 
> Good luck all xx

Congrats and thanks alot...how many dpo are you?


----------



## Misscalais

Hi ladies,
I'm currently 5-7 DPO, I couldn't pin point O this month but know my cervix was high and soft on the 4th and 5th. Not a lot of EWCM this mth which is unusual for me.
Anyway, the only symptoms I've had so far is being crampy and sore heavy boobs. 
With my 1st two pregnancies symptoms were, peeing a lot during the night, very sore boobs with my 1st DS and dizziness with my 2nd DS.
We are only on our 1st mth of ttc so I'm not very hopeful as we BD 3-4 days before suspected O.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all
First round of clomid, n ff says i O on cd16 so now im dpo3, jus hope temp stays high as last few months coz of pcos temps go up n down.
So wat r gd signs to look out for?
Vic x


----------



## Petzy

bump


----------



## riasanchez

I got my bfp on sep. 7, 2012. My symptoms started on sep. 8 , my boobs were very sore on sep.8 and after that I am only having mild period like cramps. When I got my first bfp, i was 9dpo and today i am 13 dpo. Babydust to all!!


----------



## PBbun

bumpdiddybump for FAITHFORBABY!!! :)


----------



## PBbun

bumping for our new BFPers!!! Give us TWWers something to obsess over lol


----------



## Vic20581

Dpo6, sore boobs, bloatin n nausea, few cramps, keep thinkin i cant have af on dpo7. Cud i? x


----------



## Badda

I've been feeling really tired, like I can fall asleep at any time :sleep:. I have heartburn at the moment but it comes and goes. Really bad stomach pains, bloated, wind, nausea but I still for some reason don't think I'm PG. Probably don't want to jinx it. :nope: Have to wait until next week until I can test :(


----------



## mickellwife

Did any of you with BFP, get sharp vagina pains?? Not in but around the outside. I had that 4dpo which is probs too early for symptoms x


----------



## Louloubelle78

Well at 8DPO it all kicked off! Nothing before then!

8DPO: spaced out - people will be talking to me and I'll zone out! 

9dpo - as above

10DPO - as above and cramps, blink and you miss it minute drops of watery brown on TP. Was absolutely shattered! Nearly fell asleep at work, and my colleagues kept saying how tired I looked! Never felt this tired even after a mad night out with an hours sleep! Boobs started to kill too! Guess this was implantation

11DPO- really spaced out, dizzy, cramps breast really kill! Not as tired though. On my way home from work I was thinking I should test on the off chance as my birthday was tomorrow, as I felt so strange and also wouldn't it be great if I was Prego!

12DPO: Friday 5th Oct - BFP! What a birthday present! Did the test with fmu, and couldn't believe it! Started shaking and brawling my eyes out. Came back to bedroom a crying wreck and my other half is like " What's the matter, its your birthday?" I just gave him the test and just cried in his arms whilst he was laughing and calling me a silly moo as this is fantastic!! I said I know, I'm just sooo happy lol!

Also for the few days before my BFP I was waking up at just before 3am, wide awake! Weird!

Also I've been having slight headaches, and very mild cramps like AF is coming. Haven't got weird taste, didn't feel nauseous (starting to today at 14DPO). Have felt quite happy and playful too! :-D

Really hope it's a sticky bean and really hope that everyone gets their BFP soon x


----------



## Louloubelle78

Also just wanted to say this site has been a god send for me since trying to conceive, and always said I will post with my symptoms when I got BFP as a thank you. Hope my above post helps someone


----------



## elt1013

Congrats!

Any other BFPers care to share?...I love this thread!


----------



## willowcat10

TTC diary:

30.09.12-8dpo
Tested with fmu. Silly. Obvs neg.
Feeling an "awareness" in abdomen off and on.
Boobs occasionally tingly/throbby
Bit dizzy/lightheaded at lunchtime
Tired early evening despite lie-in this morn.
Hungry.*

01.10.12-9dpo
Poas with fmu - bfn. (I think.... If I squint at a certain angle is that a shadow of a line???? Or just wishful thinking..)
Mildish nausea but getting a bit worse
Cold like symptoms, runny nose can't stop sneezing, feel quite rubbish!
Felt tired early on, fell asleep on sofa early evening.
Boobs sore when leaning on dh.

02.10.12 - 10dpo
Poas with fmu - bfn. Feeling like its not our month..... Must've been an evap line yesterday.
Still feel a bit rubbish, can't put finger on it.*
Boobs feel big and a bit tender
Hot flush in town
Poas again this aft (driving myself mad!) and when I hold test at certain angle there is the faintest of lines, but not at every angle. Wish I wasn't getting my hopes up... Also had diarrhoea early evening.

11dpo - Woke up with sore boobs and definite nausea, I feel so preg. Did test and bfn! Grrr. Feel like it must all be in my head now, surely if there was enough hcg to be making me feel sick and boobs sore etc, there'd be enough for a hpt to detect?? So that's why I think it not my month. Feel so deflated now.*
Debating whether to go get a fr test.... or am I setting myself up for yet more disappointment?? Help!!!!!*
Went to tesco but they don't stock FR. Got cheap tesco tests. Re-tested just now with another IC, it's only an hr or so since the last test, feel so obsessive! Did another test about 4pm. Faintest of faint lines again-really don't know what to think...

12dpo
Woke up and did another IC. Faintest of lines, surely I'm not imagining this? Did a tesco test immediately afterwards, and after taking the test apart within the 3 mins (difficult to see with the plastic window).... There was a faint but DEFO there... second pink line!!! I'm pregnant!
Bought a frer and did test this afternoon, defo positive!!!! OMG!

13dpo
Tested this morn, still positive! (But slightly fainter???) Going away today for 2 nights so will be a good distraction from testing!

14dpo - Lots of symptoms i.e cramping (different from af) waves of mild nausea, boobs tender and look bigger! didn't test today.*

15dpo - Tested in aft, line a lot darker, phew!

16dpo - Still lots of symptoms (i.e sore achy boobs, crampy pulling/tugging sensations on and off in uterus, waves of nausea)

17dpo - Dark bfp on Internet cheapy. Still paranoid af will arrive, as that's what happened with my ectopic earlier this year.... But this feels different somehow this time.

I really did try just about everything this month, although I think that's a coincidence. Took pregnacare and baby aspirin and 2 royal jelly capsules with food each day. Totally cut out caffeine. (Bought decaf versions of everything) Still drank alcohol though but tried to cut out any unnecessary midweek drinks! Did the cheap Internet opk's. Just had regular sex around the time I thought I'd ov'd. *


----------



## willowcat10

Also to add I'm 32 and had an ectopic back in May. Conceived on only one tube in just 2 months. So to any one tubers out there, it really doesn't seem to make any difference! We only need one! Xx


----------



## kas22

I have been stalking this thread for ages and I can finally add my symptoms or lack of really, we have been trying for 26 months I have pcos oh fine!

1-6dpo nothing out of ordinary
7dpo- something told me I was pregnant, like I just new
8dpo- light cm cm when I wiped happened twice that day and cramping
9dpo- cramping
10dpo- feel normal and bait bummed, but cramping continued
11dpo- boobs slightly sore and spot break out which is new for me and that night I woke up at 1 am dying for the loo, that's when I new something is up
12dpo- bfp came up within seconds cue over the moon!!

Good luck ladies trust me it will happen x x


----------



## want2bmommy

Hey ladies, i wonder if any of you can possibly help if anyone has had this before...?

I had a proper period on August 10th. Then just 3 weeks later on 1 September i had very slight pinkish brown discharge for 3 days but only when i wiped. Then it disappeared. Ive not had a period since and technically was due on last week. 

Should i be classing the pinkish brown discharge as my lastest period? If so, then i am one week late, if not then i havent had a period for 2 months. Tested about 3 weeks ago just to double check and it was negative however over the last week i have started to feel sicky every night and 2 days ago omg.... complete nipple tenderness, like cant even go in the shower. They are constantly hard which never normally happens. I never get sore nipples before period either so it cant be that....

I know most of you are now going to say yes you could be pregnant however i have one little glitch.... i am actually on the pill so surely i cant be? Been on the same pill for over 4 years so surely cant b getting these symptoms as side effects from that?

/is it at all possible?? could i be pregnant??


----------



## elt1013

want2bmommy said:


> Hey ladies, i wonder if any of you can possibly help if anyone has had this before...?
> 
> I had a proper period on August 10th. Then just 3 weeks later on 1 September i had very slight pinkish brown discharge for 3 days but only when i wiped. Then it disappeared. Ive not had a period since and technically was due on last week.
> 
> Should i be classing the pinkish brown discharge as my lastest period? If so, then i am one week late, if not then i havent had a period for 2 months. Tested about 3 weeks ago just to double check and it was negative however over the last week i have started to feel sicky every night and 2 days ago omg.... complete nipple tenderness, like cant even go in the shower. They are constantly hard which never normally happens. I never get sore nipples before period either so it cant be that....
> 
> I know most of you are now going to say yes you could be pregnant however i have one little glitch.... i am actually on the pill so surely i cant be? Been on the same pill for over 4 years so surely cant b getting these symptoms as side effects from that?
> 
> /is it at all possible?? could i be pregnant??

No, you never count spotting as your period. You should probably go see a doctor to rule pregnancy out first and check for other possibilities like cysts.


----------



## Twag

This thread is great :thumbup: so I am bumping it up

So I am 9 or 11 DPO (my LP is 11 days) and I have had the following symtoms although I am hoping AF stays away:

1) weird cramps/twinges/little electric shocks - in my womb area
2) lower back ache
3) feeling queasy my morning tea or orange juice just made feel sick and I still get the queasiness but it comes and goes
4) creamy cm (yesterday was pink almost like spotting)
5) nose bleed - I get them when AF comes!
6) headache like a pressure headache but just in the background
7) really dry lips they have cracked (since Saturday) - I did have a runny nose but that seems to have calmed down
8) tired
9) mood swings - one minute fine the next everything makes me angry then back to fine!
10) freezing cold all day and then at night and in the morning boiling hot!! (I am always a cold person)
11) clumsy and being a bit stupid - DH noticed
12) my boobs feel fuller and my nipples are more prodominant (not normal for me) - since Saturday

These are not all the same everyday except for the 1, 2, 3 (on and off) and then a few since Saturday!!

I hope it results in a :bfp: and I am not just a nutcase :haha: :wacko:


----------



## vanzaroni

Twag said:


> This thread is great :thumbup: so I am bumping it up
> 
> So I am 9 or 11 DPO (my LP is 11 days) and I have had the following symtoms although I am hoping AF stays away:
> 
> 1) weird cramps/twinges/little electric shocks - in my womb area
> 2) lower back ache
> 3) feeling queasy my morning tea or orange juice just made feel sick and I still get the queasiness but it comes and goes
> 4) creamy cm (yesterday was pink almost like spotting)
> 5) nose bleed - I get them when AF comes!
> 6) headache like a pressure headache but just in the background
> 7) really dry lips they have cracked (since Saturday) - I did have a runny nose but that seems to have calmed down
> 8) tired
> 9) mood swings - one minute fine the next everything makes me angry then back to fine!
> 10) freezing cold all day and then at night and in the morning boiling hot!! (I am always a cold person)
> 11) clumsy and being a bit stupid - DH noticed
> 12) my boobs feel fuller and my nipples are more prodominant (not normal for me) - since Saturday
> 
> These are not all the same everyday except for the 1, 2, 3 (on and off) and then a few since Saturday!!
> 
> I hope it results in a :bfp: and I am not just a nutcase :haha: :wacko:

Twag- this sounds just like me, but bleeding gums and not nose. I feel so clumsy, I drop everything, can't remember squat- although it could be from obsessing over any and every sort of pregnancy symptom :growlmad: I have had the dry lips too- not normal for me either. Argh! Let's hope that we both get out BFP soon- AF is supposed to show the 25th. Let's hope the :witch: stays away!!! FX to you!!


----------



## Twag

Thanks I am testing tomorrow morning I think so FX

:dust:


----------



## vanzaroni

I am only like 5 dpo but I have been having some crazy symptoms I don't normally see.....

*DH just sent me a sweet text regarding finding a new job- asked me what I wanted to do, I FREAKED out and then immediately started tearing up wanting to cry
*My pelvic area is super sore after about three or four days
*Constipated feeling all weekend
*Yesterday and today just didn't want to do a single thing- felt tired but felt like I shouldn't because I slept for like 12 hours the night before. Not usually my M.O- days off I bee-bop around town, run errands, always itching to get out of the house
*Super sensitive nipples- I am considering wearing a sports bra to work later (not my usual M.O- I'm a push up girl and love bras- I sell them for a living)
*No desire or energy to go to work tonight- increasingly irritable towards work even though I don't normally feel like this
*No desire to drink a beer Saturday night
*InSANE hot flash in the car on Sunday. Like, roll the windows down thought I was going to explode
*Uncomfortable feeling sitting for a long period of time, like pressure and couldn't get comfortable
*Having trouble sleeping (save for two nights ago). Keep waking up. VERY much UNLIKE me- my husband always pokes fun that I am always sleeping. I mean ALWAYS.
*Heart racing, slight dizziness.
*Earlier today the trash made me queasy.
*Back pain, and groin pain. The back pain hurts even when I sit?

I know I am only apparently 5dpo, but I have only been kind of going off cm and not using OPK's or any other tests like that. Would it be possible I o'd earlier than I thought? Or could that hot flash have been implantation of some sort?

This isn't really for anyone to comment on, this is more me just putting all of the odd things I've been feeling together, for me to visualize. However, responses are much appreciated- we are ttc #1 so I truthfully have NO idea what I am doing or looking for! And we all know that we want to see symptoms ASAP :)
:blush::blush::confused::confused:
Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Twag

OK so I am not a crazy symptom spotter although now I am a very nervous lady :bfp: faint but there this morning :cloud9:


----------



## want2bmommy

Twag said:


> OK so I am not a crazy symptom spotter although now I am a very nervous lady :bfp: faint but there this morning :cloud9:

Congrats.... sending lots of babydust your way! 

I wish i could figure out whats going on with my symptoms! :wacko:


----------



## Twag

Thank you :flower:


----------



## want2bmommy

I had a proper period on August 10th. Then just 3 weeks later on 1 September i had very slight pinkish brown discharge for 3 days but only when i wiped. Then it disappeared. Ive not had a period since and technically was due on last week. 

Should i be classing the pinkish brown discharge as my lastest period? If so, then i am one week late, if not then i havent had a period for 2 months. Tested about 3 weeks ago just to double check and it was negative however over the last week i have started to feel sicky every night and 2 days ago omg.... complete nipple tenderness, like cant even go in the shower. They are constantly hard which never normally happens. I never get sore nipples before period either so it cant be that....

AF was due on 7 October..... now yesterday i had af type cramps and last night i had pinkish discharge ( only when i wiped) so put tampon in thinking AF was on her way (sorry if TMI!) then this morning there was nothing on it.... and ive had nothing since....?! WEIRD! still negative HPT

/is it at all possible?? could i be pregnant??


----------



## Twag

You could be pregnant I would speak to your GP as my sister was pregnant but it never ever showed on a HPT only on bloods! You never know :shrug:

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## want2bmommy

Twag said:


> You could be pregnant I would speak to your GP as my sister was pregnant but it never ever showed on a HPT only on bloods! You never know :shrug:
> 
> Good Luck :dust:

Really? Never showed on a hpt?? How far gone was she when she found out she was by her bloods?


----------



## Twag

I cannot remember now but a couple of months I think she had missed 2 periods but as the HPT showed nothing she didn't think anything and went to DR to find out what was up and they did bloods and she was pregnant - he is 6 years old now :thumbup:

I would suggest going to speak to your Dr as it is best to get these things sorted sooner rather then later :hugs:


----------



## want2bmommy

Twag said:


> I cannot remember now but a couple of months I think she had missed 2 periods but as the HPT showed nothing she didn't think anything and went to DR to find out what was up and they did bloods and she was pregnant - he is 6 years old now :thumbup:
> 
> I would suggest going to speak to your Dr as it is best to get these things sorted sooner rather then later :hugs:

Thanks.... :hugs: well i started bleeding very very lightly last night! got period type cramps on and off but not as bad as AF cramps!

Bleeding is scanty and very on and off... wondering now whether its just a very light AF! :growlmad:


----------



## ama29

I got my BFP about a week ago after AF being late for about 6 days. My symptoms were:

extremely sore, heavy boobs a week before AF was due
AF type cramps, that were unusually mild about a week and half before AF due
gagging when brushing my teeth in the mornings
extreme thirst, even after drinking lots of fluids
No usual pre AF headache
fatigue

The big sign for me was the missed period and the incredibly sore boobs.

It will happen soon for you, reamin strong. love you and you are all in my prayers


----------



## vanzaroni

Good luck all you ladies! I got my BFP after TTC for 3 cycles on 14dpo.

I recently have had the sorest, heaviest boobs on the planet. I never got boob pain or sensation before with any other AF.
I had crazy heartburn for about five days.
I did have some pretty heavy CM, watery when I wiped. 
I had hot flashes starting from when I am assuming I conceived, which was 6 dpo. I have never had hot flashes and had a terrible one that day.
Last week, around 9 dpo I had a whole day of feeling the worst. Headache, nausea, back felt like it was on fire. After that day, I didn't have anything else but heartburn. I am assuming little bug was implanting that day.
Other than that, truthfully nothing much different. Was more weepy than normal, but I can't necessarily attribute that to the BFP. And I was a crazy symptom spotter!

It's true what they say, lack of symptoms might be your best symptoms!

I took a HPT on 13dpo and it came up a BFN. Super quick too. Every other test I had taken while TTC followed this same mannerism. Like you could clearly tell negative, pretty quickly. So that's why I thought we were out this month and AF would rear her ugly head.
Took a HPT on 14dpo at 1pm, not FMU, and after coffee and some rootbeer. Wanted to go out with my girlfriends this weekend and wanted to make extra sure! Saw the faintest line on a cheapy grocery store test. Panicked, sent the picture to my sister and best friend.
Got a First Response Gold digi the next day and it said YES!:baby::baby:

Baby dust to you all! Good luck, and much love and prayers from me!


----------



## kblank

vanzaroni said:


> Good luck all you ladies! I got my BFP after TTC for 3 cycles on 14dpo.
> 
> I recently have had the sorest, heaviest boobs on the planet. I never got boob pain or sensation before with any other AF.
> I had crazy heartburn for about five days.
> I did have some pretty heavy CM, watery when I wiped.
> I had hot flashes starting from when I am assuming I conceived, which was 6 dpo. I have never had hot flashes and had a terrible one that day.
> Last week, around 9 dpo I had a whole day of feeling the worst. Headache, nausea, back felt like it was on fire. After that day, I didn't have anything else but heartburn. I am assuming little bug was implanting that day.
> Other than that, truthfully nothing much different. Was more weepy than normal, but I can't necessarily attribute that to the BFP. And I was a crazy symptom spotter!
> 
> It's true what they say, lack of symptoms might be your best symptoms!
> 
> I took a HPT on 13dpo and it came up a BFN. Super quick too. Every other test I had taken while TTC followed this same mannerism. Like you could clearly tell negative, pretty quickly. So that's why I thought we were out this month and AF would rear her ugly head.
> Took a HPT on 14dpo at 1pm, not FMU, and after coffee and some rootbeer. Wanted to go out with my girlfriends this weekend and wanted to make extra sure! Saw the faintest line on a cheapy grocery store test. Panicked, sent the picture to my sister and best friend.
> Got a First Response Gold digi the next day and it said YES!:baby::baby:
> 
> Baby dust to you all! Good luck, and much love and prayers from me!

Super super congrats to you!! I've read your posts in a couple of threads, and (not to be creepy) you remind me a little bit of me. Good luck to you, and wishing you a happy healthy 9 months with your little bean!!!


----------



## vanzaroni

kblank said:


> vanzaroni said:
> 
> 
> Good luck all you ladies! I got my BFP after TTC for 3 cycles on 14dpo.
> 
> I recently have had the sorest, heaviest boobs on the planet. I never got boob pain or sensation before with any other AF.
> I had crazy heartburn for about five days.
> I did have some pretty heavy CM, watery when I wiped.
> I had hot flashes starting from when I am assuming I conceived, which was 6 dpo. I have never had hot flashes and had a terrible one that day.
> Last week, around 9 dpo I had a whole day of feeling the worst. Headache, nausea, back felt like it was on fire. After that day, I didn't have anything else but heartburn. I am assuming little bug was implanting that day.
> Other than that, truthfully nothing much different. Was more weepy than normal, but I can't necessarily attribute that to the BFP. And I was a crazy symptom spotter!
> 
> It's true what they say, lack of symptoms might be your best symptoms!
> 
> I took a HPT on 13dpo and it came up a BFN. Super quick too. Every other test I had taken while TTC followed this same mannerism. Like you could clearly tell negative, pretty quickly. So that's why I thought we were out this month and AF would rear her ugly head.
> Took a HPT on 14dpo at 1pm, not FMU, and after coffee and some rootbeer. Wanted to go out with my girlfriends this weekend and wanted to make extra sure! Saw the faintest line on a cheapy grocery store test. Panicked, sent the picture to my sister and best friend.
> Got a First Response Gold digi the next day and it said YES!:baby::baby:
> 
> Baby dust to you all! Good luck, and much love and prayers from me!
> 
> Super super congrats to you!! I've read your posts in a couple of threads, and (not to be creepy) you remind me a little bit of me. Good luck to you, and wishing you a happy healthy 9 months with your little bean!!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! Not creepy, very flattering and cute! :)


----------



## godsentangel

Bump


----------



## Petzy

bumpety bump


----------



## leideebugz

I've waited 2 years to be able to post and now here I go! I'm 13 weeks today. I still experience the symptoms below today, though I'm really hoping the MS takes a hike soon, I don't have the most regular cycle so I was making every excuse under the sun to avoid POAS as I didn't want the disappointment again.

4-5 weeks I started having a hot, acidic feeling in my stomach and I couldn't get any relief. I thought I had an ulcer! I also had a bad sinus cold.
4-6 weeks I began feeling tired/exhausted. My breasts were became sore, heavy and swollen, but I still have no veins or nipple changes. I was cramping very low, almost more in my vagina than abdomen. I kept saying it was because my period was late/ I didn't ovulate. Started to urinate more frequently. (Now I get up twice a night!) Noticed creamy CM and lots of it. I started craving water. Not soda or juice. 
6-8 weeks I began noticing the bloat and gas and constipation. 
8 weeks I began the aversions to certain foods and smells. Garlic, meat cooking, cigarette smoke, my dogs, my deodorant, perfumes (especially flowery ones), gasoline, basil,... still can't handle the smells. Foods I can't handle are anything real savory, salty, greasy, sweet... mostly I want potatoes, vanilla ice cream, peanut butter and jelly, water, fruit, OJ and Reese's cups. I got a SECOND sinus cold that never has gone away. 
By week 8 the acidic feeling became full fledged nausea. Frosted shredded wheat and peanut butter toast are the only things that help calm the nausea. I detest saltines, pretzels.

At 8 weeks I made shepherd's pie for dinner (which I usually love) and within 1/2 an hour had to fly to the toilet to vomit. It was violent. When I came out of the bathroom my husband was on the computer and he starts reading off this 'Top10 Pregnancy Signs' list. (I had all but one.) I had one test in the house. (FRER.) I promised to take it in the morning but told him not to be excited as I'd had 'symptoms' before and never had a positive. Took test with FMU and within 30 seconds had a dark pink test line. It came up way before the control! Happiest day of my life. 
This wound up being a story. Sorry. It's just so amazing. I forget I am not the first person who ever conceived before!


----------



## Petzy

Bump bump bump - newly pg ladies please add!


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm bumping this up......... Great thread!


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm early in my cycle but ive been feeling sick to my stomach for a few days now..I love chocolate and sweets...but lately I have been eating them...but afterwards I feel sick...even if its just a little bit :( dunno why...doubt if its anything...but just something ive been feeling here. :(


----------



## Jojono2

Looking for opinions :D my cycles vary between 32-38 days, I'm on cd 36, 
1) I've had THE sorest boobs, normally sore b4 af but nothing like this and bf also said he has never seen them so big, feel very full too, sorry tmi
2) gums bleed at random for last week or 2
3) I've had af type cramps, lower down between hip bones, since yesterday morning but no af? They come and go, am convinced period has started but nada, when I went to the loo yesterday had quite a bit of creamy discharge? Still on going as I write this, also had some quick sharp pains when I stand up too quick

Any input will be appreciated, been trying for over 2 years and am sick of negatives :( 
Thank you x


----------



## sugarpi24

Sounds like you could be. Test :) I hate how symptoms of pregnancy are so similar to period symptoms :(


----------



## Jojono2

So do I!!! I also feel like a fool for letting myself believe I month be to be proved wrong time again, feel like I should know better! It's the dull pain I've never had before and defo not for this long without af showing up, I think if it's still happening tomorrow with no af I will test, thank you x


----------



## sugarpi24

I know what you mean...I used to go up to ppl at work that had kids and say the symptoms I was having and they are like you never know...test...and of course it means nothing :( no bfp :( so ive gotten to the point of not telling them...they probably think I'm crazy anyways by now :(


----------



## mommacait1

Soo this has gotten me through my ttw..and I promised I'd post when I got my BFP!! I got it 10dpo (the day AF was due for me) I just KNEW I was out this month..I had no symptoms and I also miss judged my O day and inseminated up to three days before..I was just waiting for AF to come so I could try again.The day my period went to start I started cramping and would of SWORN she had shown..I went to the bathroom to check and was like WTH I'll POAS ..and BAM a VERY light BFP . It was an internet cheapie so I went and got FRER and they were DARK BFP. The ONLY symptoms I have had were I feel like my period is coming any day now... some mild cramping and the CM makes it feel like I'm bleeding.I'm only 4+1 so still praying for a sticky healthy baby in the right spot.... But this is for the ladies not experiencing anything..I KNEW I was out this month and up pops the other line..


----------



## Gwenina

I'd forgotten about this thread, I read so much of it when TTC! I got my BFP back in July after TTC for 17 months and now I'm 26 weeks' pregnant.

The one thing that stood out about this month was that I didn't have any spotting at all whereas normally I'd be spotting from about 9DPO for a few days before AF arrived properly. That tipped me off that this month was different.

Other than that it was a pretty normal month really, I think I had more "symptoms" in previous months. There was maybe a touch of nausea and (TMI) gastro problems at about 6DPO. One odd thing was that I noticed my cervix felt different to usual - I never really understood the high/firm/soft observations other people used but I think it felt firmer than usual.

I took a cheapie test on the day AF was due to arrive and it was negative but I had turned it upside down during the wait and I wondered whether that had made it not work (which was probably the case...) so I went out and bought a digital one and I finally got to see a BFP!!


----------



## Jojono2

OMG!!! OMG!!! I think I just got my :bfp: !!!! It was an Internet cheapie, it came up in under a minute and is clear but I've just read you can get false positives in cheapies so now don't know how to feel? Any one had any experience with Internet cheapies??? X


----------



## mommacait1

That is what I got my first BFP on..I got a FRER after to double check I had been getting ppositive for three days and it was SO light I didn't see them..When I went back you could..I'm 5 weeks only now and I Pray everyday I stay this way.


----------



## eyiba

From 4DPO I've been feeling a little crampy, not as bad as PMS cramps.
6-8DPO: nauseous, tired, feeling emotional, gassy, peeing multiple times a day but not much at a time. :p 
I don't know.. Maybe I'm just playing mind games. It's still really early for these symptoms, isn't it?


----------



## eyiba

OH, I've been feeling noticeably hotter. My OH doesn't notice anything, EVER, yet he commented that I'm hotter than usual. It is strange for me, because I'm usually shivering most of the time. Plus I live in a freezer someone decided to call home.


----------



## rachellynn

I'm so excited to add my input to this thread! I just got my BFP this morning at 11 dpo. It was a pretty clear positive so im sure i would have been able to get one earlier. Honestly I hardly had any symptoms. At 10 dpo I noticed my breasts were a little sensitive and itchy. But that is about it. Just today I am having some slight cramps like mild af cramps

I also have to say that last cycle I had a chemical in which I didn't get anything more than a squinter as a positive. So have hope you ladies who have had chemicals. I am praying this is a sticky baby but have lots of hope!


----------



## rachellynn

Oh and my BFP was on a Internet cheapie. I'm thinking of getting a frer tomorrow just to be certain.


----------



## MrsTigs

Ok, so probably not what 2WW ladies want to hear..... but I didn't really have any symptoms!

I got my BFP on 11th December, when AF was 4 days late (about 19/20 DPO I guess, although I wasn't temping or charting so can't be sure). I had the usual PMS symptoms - backache, cramping and tender boobs - but really didn't think anything of it. 

I didn't test before AF was due as I really didn't have any indication that I could be pregnant. I actually experienced more 'symptoms' the month before! That month I felt faint, cold, gassy and really, really tired..... I was gutted when AF showed up on time, even though I knew in my heart that we hadn't been able to BD early enough :wacko:

Guess our bodies are all unique and a little bit crazy! I still don't really feel PG, although my boobs are now really, really tender and, according to my husband, "enormous" !! No other symptoms yet, although the backache is starting up again and I've started to feel hungry, but with no appetite iyswim! Just hoping this doesn't turn into full blown MS over Christmas....

Just thought I would share :flower: Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## snapsphere

Hi there :flower:

I'm currently cd40, AF is late, late, late. I've never been late o missed AF. I think I'm around Maybe 18-22dpo?? Cycles are reg and range from 30-35 days. Been testing and have only gotten BFNs so far. Getting ultrasound this Fri to find out what's going on. Here are my symptoms thus far:

AF from Nov 8-16th (normal for me)
I think I O'd between Nov 23-25th, but starting to think it was much later than that...
Since Dec 8th been having the following:
- nausea ALL day
- bbs sore along the outsides and around areola, feel bruised & are swollen
- acne on forehead... not normal for me
- increased appetite, especially right after eating?? :shrug:
- peeing ALL the time. DH says I should just stay on the toilet as I'd save water from all the flushing! lol
- extremely exhausted ALL the time. Can literally sleep through the night, except for waking to go pee, and then sleep all day & evening
- sore lower back... Feels more achy
- spotting once a day and just a little. This stopped yesterday. CM has been creamy/clear mixed with light brown/beige with dark brown bits
- Fri Dec 14th had two tiny bright red spots of blood when wiped, so assumed this was implantation bleeding? :shrug: had cramping and pinching in lower left side and below belly button. The day this all happened I came down with what seemed to be a 24-hr flu... Sore throat, achy, headaches, weak with no energy, nauseous (more so) and my right eye puffed right up and got so red and irritated that I thought I caught pink eye! But all the flu symptoms disappeared by the next day and my eye was back to normal. :thumbup:
- today I'm feeling sooooo much better. No nausea, headache, and have more energy, but still bfn this a.m. with fmu! All spotting has stopped and my CM is clear with a beige tinge to it. Am I crazy to think that I could still be in the running for my bfp?!? :wacko:


----------



## snapsphere

Does losing your symptoms mean losing your bean??


----------



## Whimsy82

I got a BFP at 10 dpo. (a big FAINT positive, I should say. But it got darker over the next few days)

From about 5 dpo to when I tested I was:

Peeing more than normal (getting up once a night to pee which wasn't normal for me. At 6 weeks now, I get up about 3-4 times a night.)

EXTREMELY moody. Mostly from irritable to weepy.

Kind of tired but not disruptively so.

Acne (big, ugly pimples!) on my chin and jawline! Not normal for me at all. Even around AF.

I was very, very thirsty. I don't normally like water but I could not get enough of it the week before I tested positive. This hasn't gone away.

And I did kind of have a feeling. That's hard though. I had the feeling but was afraid I was psyching myself out. Trust your instinct!

Baby dust ladies! Good luck! Can't wait to see you in the pregnancy forum!


----------



## sugarpi24

Everytime I get a "symptom" this month I'm trying to say to myself that it could mean anything.and trying to not get my hopes up. :/ lets hope this is our month!!


----------



## snapsphere

Anyone around 5 weeks or so and feeling heavy, pressure in uterus area?
Mine feels so uncomfortable today... I feel soooooo bloated but don't really look as bloated as I feel. Getting a bit of cramping too but more like a constant pinch from the inside right smack in the middle of my uterus and a wee bit to the left. Is this normal??? :shrug:


----------



## Jojono2

Snapsphere- I've been getting that since I found out, mines kinda like a full period cramp lasts about half hour then goes and also get a tickley feeling at times too, midwife said it is perfectly normal, just uterus accommodating baby!!! :D :D so should be a good sign x


----------



## Jojono2

Sorry not full, dull!!! Damn spell check x


----------



## snapsphere

Jojono2 said:


> Sorry not full, dull!!! Damn spell check x

Oh my goodness! That actually made me laugh out loud! :haha: according to calculations I'm prob around 5 weeks 5 days. Is it normal that the dull pressure feeling migrates to one side or should it be more centralized in the uterus? I have my ultrasound tomorrow morning, so hopefully they'll be able to see what's going on. I'm SO nervous! I really, REALLY want to get good news. This has been the longest week of waiting ever :wacko:


----------



## mommacait1

Not only did I have no Symptoms..I was SURE I wasn't pregnant..and wham it's twins.!


----------



## snapsphere

mommacait1 said:


> Not only did I have no Symptoms..I was SURE I wasn't pregnant..and wham it's twins.!

how many DPO were you when you got our bfp?


----------



## snapsphere

Im not sure if anyone cares to know, but im writing it anyway :winkwink: so today the ultrasound tech said that if i am pg I would only be four weeks at the most and that my uterus looked like it should at four weeks, but she couldn't tell me if I was or not. Shucks! :dohh: guess I'm going to have to wait it out some more as its looking as though I O'd around the 29th or 30th of nov and had the implantation bleed on the 14th of dec. so since it took a bit longer to implant it will obviously take that much longer to detect. I would be approx 20-21 DPO and I've read many women didn't get their bfp until 25-28 DPO. I'll test once a day for a week and if still bfn & no AF I'll go see the doc for a blood test. 

It's amazing to think that all of the tough & frustrating times we go through is totally worth it when we get our little sticky bean! :flower:


----------



## mommacait1

Snap I got bfp 10 doo..and at my four week U/S we saw nothing ..5 weeks two sacs I go back at 8 weeks and pray for two hubs...the full/ cramping is very common and I had it..I was so sure something was wrong...you are fine..enjoy.


----------



## elt1013

snapsphere said:


> Im not sure if anyone cares to know, but im writing it anyway :winkwink: so today the ultrasound tech said that if i am pg I would only be four weeks at the most and that my uterus looked like it should at four weeks, but she couldn't tell me if I was or not. Shucks! :dohh: guess I'm going to have to wait it out some more as its looking as though I O'd around the 29th or 30th of nov and had the implantation bleed on the 14th of dec. so since it took a bit longer to implant it will obviously take that much longer to detect. I would be approx 20-21 DPO and I've read many women didn't get their bfp until 25-28 DPO. I'll test once a day for a week and if still bfn & no AF I'll go see the doc for a blood test.
> 
> It's amazing to think that all of the tough & frustrating times we go through is totally worth it when we get our little sticky bean! :flower:

I hope you are preggo, but here is some info. on something that happened to me(very very common) and led to alot of stress, waiting and wondering. Mine went away on it's own and AF came at like 28dpo (I think) as most usually do with no intervention needed. They also can cause some spotting and abdominal pain from very mild to severe. There is lots of info on the net if you want to research further.

This is from the FAQ at peeonastick.com

My period is really late, but my HPT's are still negative. What's up? For women who chart their fertility: One of the main causes of a delayed period (extra-long luteal phase with high temps) with negative pregnancy tests is a luteal cyst. In a nutshell: when you ovulate, your egg ruptures from a small follicle. This follicle is known as the "corpus luteum" (literally means "yellow body," named for its color, and is the origin of the term "luteal phase.") 

Anyway, the corpus luteum produces progesterone. In the event of pregnancy, this progesterone will support the growing embryo until the placenta takes over and makes enough progesterone for itself. Then the corpus luteum shrivels up and stops functioning.

In the event that there is NO pregnancy, the corpus luteum also shrivels up and stops functioning-- ending the luteal phase. The drop in progesterone causes your period to begin.

SOMETIMES, however, there is no pregnancy, but the corpus luteum turns into a small cyst and continues to secrete progesterone long after it's supposed to stop. This is called a luteal cyst, and is responsible for too many false hopes! (Progesterone also causes PMS and pregnancy-like symptoms, such as tender breasts.) If this is the problem, it's simple to resolve (usually a single injection takes care of it) but your doctor needs to see you! Note: this type of cyst is not the same type associated with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS.) Women with PCOS are no more or less likely to develop a luteal cyst, and women who develop luteal cysts do not necessarily have PCOS. Luteal cysts do not cause false positive HPT's.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Hopethisyear

very interesting to read all these symptoms, thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Bump!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Bumpity bumpity bump!


----------



## MItoDC

Bump! Those of us TTC want to know all the crazy possible symptoms! :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I can finally post here!!! Just got my BFP today after TTC for 22months. Was on 2nd round of clomid and just had HSG. Have one blocked tube. 

Here are my symptoms:

1-6dpo sore boobs which is normal for me.
7dpo Boobs sore and sore throat
8dpo Stuffy nose, Twinges in my ovaries, tummy ache
9dpo Light crampy feeling constantly in tummy. 
One big ovary twinge (could of been implantation?). 
Lots of little twinges in ovaries.
10dpo light cramping in tummy continues and more little twinges in ovaries
11dpo Strong AF cramps like my period is about to start any min.
12dpo Boobs less sore and mild AF cramps 
I definately AF would come because these symptoms usually mean AF
I started wearing a pad and felt upset because I thought I was out.
13dpo Strong AF cramps and one bit of brown spotting on pad 
Thought it was going to turn into AF
14dpo Dizzy, headache, strong AF cramps, another bit of brown spotting.
15dpo Because AF hasn't come and the brown spotting is unusual for me
I decided to test and BFP!!!!!

Strong lines and digital says PREGNANT 2-3 weeks

Good luck to everyone reading this! I read this thread lots and lots xxxx


----------



## Breaking Dawn

BUMP!

Love reading these posts.....ladies please add your bfp symptoms:)


----------



## Smittn4Witten

Got my BFP Wednesday after 2 years and a chemical pregnancy last cycle.

The strangest of my symptoms was the noticeable heart palpitations I was getting. Sore/burning nips, painful outer thighs, (tmi) gassy and increased wet discharge. Now the back pain and stretching/cramps are setting in. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Smittn4Witten said:


> Got my BFP Wednesday after 2 years and a chemical pregnancy last cycle.
> 
> The strangest of my symptoms was the noticeable heart palpitations I was getting. Sore/burning nips, painful outer thighs, (tmi) gassy and increased wet discharge. Now the back pain and stretching/cramps are setting in.
> 
> Hope this helps!

Congrats hun! 

I had a chemical pregnancy in oct. no bfp since then.

During tww is sore/burning nips common for you? 
And what about wet discharge?


----------



## Hiswillforme

Congrats Smitten and Mrs. Broody!!!!!!


----------



## angel2010

I just got my first faint bfp yesterday at only 9 or 10dpo. My first symptoms were lots of blue veins, this past Saturday and shortness of breath on Sunday.


----------



## vri

Hi All,

I am new here been through 300 pages of this thread and loved it!!

I dont know what DPO I am as I haven't been OPK or temping.

So my symptoms have been a bit random and not a lot of obvious ones..

My last MP was on 2nd of February so I am on CD31 today

-Sore boobs, they are at times very sore but they have just been hurting..its been more than a week now...
-I have been nauseous off and on not too big though
- I have had dreams three days in a row..once my BH bringing a baby to me in the hospital and saying look he is here, second me sleeping with a new born by my side in the hospital again and third me playing with a new born baby 
- Since the first dream I had a a gurgle feeling in my uterus for 4 days its like i feel something in there
-I have also had some light cramps since the dreams so been almost a week now
- Three days ago I again had a dream I did a test and it said PREGNANT straight away even as I peed on the stick...
- Two days ago I again had a dream that I was pregnant..like full pregnancy term
- Yesterday I felt a very strange pull when i was ironing I had to sit down to have it go away..
- Overall I have been just tired last week but its not so bad now....but been feeling a lil just strange

Since I have had the dream I have just felt that I am pregnant...but I am so scared to test to see another BFN.....But something tells me I am pregnant...I am on CD31 today so one day late for my period...

I have PCOS and am I on metformin....what do you ladies think? Does it look promising?


----------



## brismommy

yes and you should test!!!


----------



## vri

I will hold out today and test tomorrow morning..I need all of your prayers!! Please pray this is my BFP month....been trying for 18 months now!!


----------



## turtlettc

Hey all! I got my bfp on Friday (12dpo). AF was due today. 

I had no noticeable symptoms in the tww. 

I actually ordered Fertilaid Men's for my husband and was already getting depressed and mopey about another month down the drain (we had terrible timing so I wasn't overly optimistic).

In hindsight I can say that I was a bit more emotional than I usually am - a few times I started crying for various reasons and then I'd start thinking "Why am I crying about this, it's not really that sad"

Anyway, I am noticing a touch of nausea on and off today but that's it! 

Just goes to show, if you're not noticing any symptoms don't lose hope!


----------



## brismommy

vri said:


> I will hold out today and test tomorrow morning..I need all of your prayers!! Please pray this is my BFP month....been trying for 18 months now!!

Did you test?


----------



## vri

Yes I did and it was BFN and AF decided to show up later that day ...so onto next month now :(..Wish you good luck!!


----------



## Devi_a

Bump!

Please keep this thread going....it keeps me sane!


----------



## ladylovelylip

Just read through every single page, loved it. Hoping to post my symptoms soon. Its 2 days to AF, but seen as my latent phase is only 10days I can't even test early lol. I've loads of symptoms but know half are probably in my head. Fingers crossed though for everyone and baby dust


----------



## elt1013

Just a little reassurance and hope...a short luteal phase does not mean you have no hope. This is coming from someone who has had 2 BFPs with a luteal phase of 8-9 days! And another BnB friend got hers with a 9 day LP. I used B complex to lengthen mine which did work for about 3 months, then it went back to about 8 days no matter what I did. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ladylovelylip

Just got a 'PREGNANT' on a digi. I can't believe it!!!! But I've basically been knocked down with clues/symptoms so I shouldn't be surprised! 

My OPK was positive 3 days in a row so don't know if that means I released 2 eggs or what. But:

1DPO - nothing 
2DPO - acne, cm, extreme bloating, back ache, sore throat and chills
3DPO - as 2dpo add dizziness and a bit gassy
4/5/6DPO - cramping, pulling sensation, queasiness, fatigue, hungry but not wanting anything, irritably and moody 
7/8DPO -as above but add palpitations when resting and breathlessness
9DPO - missing AF, trouble concentrating, abstraction, waves of extreme nausea in the evening and cm very evident.
10DPO - today - BFP, nausea in evening and when hungry, bloating, cramps, and all symtoms above. 

Ohh and forgot, I've had stress headaches every morning on waking. 

I am so so excited!! 

MY HISTORY 
DD aged 5 - pregnant on first cycle 
DS aged 2 - took 2 years to conceive 
D? - pregnant on first cycle - can't belief it :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## CouldItBe13

Hi Ladies! So, the hubs and I aren't exactly trying to start a family, but I have been going through some weird symptoms this month, and didn't really put them all together until I googled them. I noticed that I was having headaches that would range from dull to full-on migraine, and crazy vivid dreams (I would wake up and not know if the dream was a dream or reality!) and every day at around 5pm I would get a dizzy spell followed by nausea. I have also been really irritable and extremely exhausted. I'm not quite sure what to make of these, again, we weren't trying, so I wasn't really "looking" for symptoms, and now that I'm aware of them I feel like I have become hyper aware, so I don't know what to make of it. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## JerseyRose

Ok so I am due for AF today but got a high temp this morning and am not getting any usual signs of AF (yet). I have been so gassy the last few days but I guess that would be my only symptom? I don't "feel" pregnant so I'm wondering for all the ladies that have got their BFP is it true that you get a "feeling" of being pregnant? I want to test but am afraid of a BFN, I might wait another day or 2 for AF, I'm not usually more than a day late so I will test the morning after.


----------



## BABTTC123

I am now 11 days late for my af and 26 dpo. I have had two negative tests though I just feel different. I do have pcos but it is easily managed with metformin so my periods have been normal for about 2 years. My boobs will randomly feel like they are being pinched, I am bloated, I have had nausea spells and indigestion. My cm is creamy looking and lately my antidepressant hasn't been keeping my anxiety away for some reason... Waiting a while before paying out $200 for a blood test. My fingers are crossed that I am pg!!


----------



## BABTTC123

Oh! And today I noticed some bright dots in my vision followed by a head ache.. And last week I had some brown and BRIGHT pink spotting.


----------



## WantABumpp

Hi everyone! GL & Dust to all.... I love this thread! May I join? I am 2-3 dpo and "feel different" this month. I used softcup for the first time so, maybe?! :) Here are my symptoms:
2dpo- extra loving to OH, Lower cramps all day (way low pubic bone), ate my fav dinner OH makes. got nauseous after dinner and smell of red onions (whicj i love) made me want to puke. Eyes are burning like crazy! (never burn!) 

3dpo- Same as above, teeth hurt, feet are freezing, had a 2 min hot flash, so nauseous and stomach burning (never does) 

This is weird behavior for my body!! 

Let's hear some more symptoms!!


----------



## BABTTC123

LilLeafyLea said:


> Seriously, that isn't dense lol, I was making my own formulations of what the acronyms meant - BFP meant - Brilliant! Flippin Pregnant! in my head lol!
> 
> CM = Cervical mucus - the discharge you get pre & post ovulation ( O )
> OPK = Ovulation Predicter Kit, just like a HPT (Home Pregnancy Test) but calculates the best time to DTD (Do the dance - sex).
> 
> I used this site to decipher the rest:
> 
> https://www.ehow.com/how_2069555_understand-pregnancy-message-board-acronyms.html
> 
> 
> Not 100% sure on the cervix positions, it's all a bit of a mystery to me too, hope this site helps :)
> 
> https://beyondfertility.com/cervical-position/


This helped me SO MUCH! I understood quite a bit but there were still some areas that I was confused on! What luck that I randomly clicked a page number on the thread and found this! 

Thank you lilleafylea!!


----------



## AustinGigi

Hello to all, this thread helped me out so much, I figured I would repay they favor and spread as much baby dust as possible. 

Got my BFP on Saturday with a digital Clear Blue (Hallelujah)!! Tested again today because of the disbelief! 

So, now for the good stuff:
Currently 14 DPO, 34 years old
Early symptoms:
Sore breasts- more like a heavy feeling, but very tender and larger
Metallic taste in mouth (lasted about a day)
Tired- but not really sleepy, just drained
Acne on chin- worse than PMS *second earliest symptom
Moody- Same as PMS *earliest symptom
CM- a little more than normal, white and creamy (sorry if tmi)
Evening nausea- had that last month, and thought for sure I was pos, but ended up being BFN
Vivid dreams- very bright and colorful
Feeling very amorous after first week
Lost my taste for coffee- really bizarre since I'm just this side of an addict
And, I kind of knew, I think it was the metallic taste that gave me an inkling. 

Well girlies, I hope this helps. I'm sending prayers and hugs to all. :hugs:


----------



## lindouce

Bump


----------



## lindouce

Bump !

Ladies please post your bfp symptoms:kiss:


----------



## lindouce

Hi everyone , been ttc for the first time 4 months now . Today 14dpo got my :bfp: on a clearblue test and a cheapie one . I am almost 41 years old .
My symptoms are :
Heavy breasts but not sore , tired and very sleepy , palpitations , had ib on the 12th dpo thought it was af , no CM ,very irritable and moody , nausea ,bloating , cramps and burning eyes , today sore throat and pain in right ear , been hot and veryyy hungry with a weird taste in mouth , headaches , very heightened sense of smell .
That's it girls sending :dust: to you all.


----------



## pipilotta

Congrats to your bfp!


----------



## Petzy

bump


----------



## JerseyRose

Hi everyone! I'm 15DPO today and got my BFP yesterday!!

I had increased CM since O and yesterday I was really hungry and getting cramps like AF was about to show up. I seriously thought she was on her way. 

Today I'm gassy and have to pee all the time!


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats!


----------



## ADR10

Hi Everyone,

Just want to know what you guys think... I had a miscarriage around May 4th and I havnt gotten my period yet. In the past week I have been having backache, nausea, headaches, cramps and diarreah... but my breasts have not been sore at all. I know i had a full miscarriage because my hcg levels had gone back down to 0. Could i be pregnant again? Are these symptoms??? last time my breasts hurt so much and my lower back... thats about it. I cant even pin point when i ovulated because i didnt test and i havnt gotten my period.


----------



## ADR10

JerseyRose said:


> Hi everyone! I'm 15DPO today and got my BFP yesterday!!
> 
> I had increased CM since O and yesterday I was really hungry and getting cramps like AF was about to show up. I seriously thought she was on her way.
> 
> Today I'm gassy and have to pee all the time!

Congrats!!!


----------



## lindouce

bump


----------



## eris

I am so not trying to read into anything, but it is really hard not to.

I'm on Day 8 DPO and I've been having the following symptoms:

Tender breasts (this is not in and of itself unusual as I always have sore breasts from ovulation up to right before I get my period), but this is MORE. Almost burning at times. And omg I can't even try and lay on my stomach. 

Still kinda checking CM since this is my first time charting using CM. Was creamy for a while, then yesterday I had this giant glob of whitish/clearish very stretchy cm. Kinda thought maybe it was left over semen since I know it wasn't ovulation as this was Day 7 DPO. But I'd never seen semen consistency like that before and it was over 12 hours after. Today my cm is not really there. Though what I did have was teeny bit with even teenier bits of pinkish color to it. 

Yesterday I started having extreme exhaustion in the afternoon/evening. Two cups of coffee didn't even help. Maybe I am coming down with something? Today I had to take two naps because of it. 

Smells are also becoming more pronounced. My bf smokes and I don't. He never smokes around me, but last night the smell on him was so bad it was like he was smoking right in front of me and this has never happened before. Everything just stinks. 

I would like to say I'm urinating more often, but that is always something I've dealt with right after ovulation. 

Really cranky today. Again, normal for me waiting for AF.

Random twinges/cramping the last two days in lower pelvis. 

But this exhaustion has me so fuzzy headed I'm having trouble working.


----------



## eris

Oh just kidding. I just checked my cervix and there was a glob of pink discharge.


----------



## Petzy

bump


----------



## happilyhoping

Not sure if this thread is still active but my symptoms were/are:
1Dpo-5dpo nothing noteworthy just some cm
6Dpo increased hunger and loose bm 
7-9Dpo upset stomach nausea sensitive nipples 
10Dpo-11dpo same as above plus overall weird feeling in stomach and horrible af style cramps. Plus tried to drink a Margarita at dinner and didnt even make it through half and started feeling very sick. Stuffy nose, pain in legs and even arms, very little cm, does it sound hopeful or am I just hunting for symptoms(which i tend to do).


----------



## BABTTC123

Hmm... I wouldn't really know since I am still TTC.. It wouldn't hurt to test :) I suggest, to save money, to wait until af is late and then test. And even of you get a bfn then don't let that get you down because it can take a while to shoe. Some ladies don't get a bfp until they are 3 months along! Try letting it slip your mind and distracting yourself. If any strange symptoms are going to happen not looking for them will make them all the more meaningful. Baby dust and hope you get a bfp!


----------



## sugarpi24

Has anyone got brown spotting off and on and end up pregnant? Af was suppose to show Tuesday last week and still hasn't shown...all ive had is brown (like the start of a period) for a week now...off and on...not enough yo fill a pad or anything only when I wipe...ive tested but I'm getting bfn...and I don't even know if I ovulated and if we stand a chance. But I still have this glimmer of hope...which scares me because once I do get af if that happens I have a feeling ill be a big ball of emotions! :(


----------



## BABTTC123

I had that happen before my three week visit from AF :( it is sounding like your hormones are all whacky right now sugarpi.


----------



## forgetfulname

Great thread :) congratulations to everyone who got their BFPs and baby dust to those waiting for their BFPs


----------



## hmusgrove

I found out I was pregnant just 2 weeks after we started trying! My first and only symptoms so far have been really sore nipples. Sometimes I feel a little bit queezy but not too much. These symptoms started 2 days before I tested. Good luck everyone!!!:dust:


----------



## aragornlover8

Second pregnancy symptoms this go around...

1) I felt like I could eat a whole horse. I was soooo hungry.
2) My boobs felt like they were going to explode.
3) Period-like cramps.
4) Fatigue.
5) Some nausea.


Hope this helps. Good luck, you guys! :dust:


----------



## jessicaenck

Oh gosh, I can't believe I am posting here with a BFP after 6 months. I found out today at 15 dpo. Two lines popped up right away. I didn't test before now because I have been sure I was pregnant other months too and just can't trust myself.  But I have been pregnant once before and things were starting to feel familiar! It still doesn't feel real! 

What I did differently this month probably wont be help to anyone, but here it is:

*BD later in my cycle. I have longer cycles (31-35 days) and was stopping too soon, I think.
*I did use preseed a couple times but my husband didn't really like it so I just tried to put a very small amount inside me.
*I tried to orgasm after BDing.
*I let go and let God. (I know, I know. But I'm not saying 'relax and it will happen' I DIDN'T relax. I couldn't relax and not try because my husband has a very labor heavy, busy night job and it takes work and planning to get him in the mood and find time to BD! I also had symptom starting from 7 dpo so I definitely did some symptom spotting/forum reading). For me though, I wanted to get pregnant right away, so I had to step back and say, your will be done. It will happen when You are ready.


Symptoms:
*I have had odd little cramps and tummy pains and squiggly feelings and pullings and tuggings since about 7 dpo. The last few days I was SO SCARED AF was coming from the little cramps and lower backache. Just lots goign on down there, lol.

* From about 9/10 dpo I have been queasy/nauseous. I didn't let this get my hopes up at first because I tend to get nausea as a PMS symptom. (Isn't that rude??) But this was different. A more continuous, watery mouth kind of queasiness. I just feel gaggy.

*Sense of taste and small has been getting more and more weird this week. I smelled things and couldn't find the source of the smell. My son's diapers smell ten times worse. The new deodorant I bought smells horrifically strong, and so does the yummy candle I bought.

*I have a 14 month old so I am always a bit tired but yesterday and last night especially, it hit me like a truck. I recognized the Must.Sleep.Now feeling from my first pregnancy.

*Emotional. I just refused to get my hopes up. I explained away every symptom. I talked down every hope I had. I was kind of a wreck. I remember from my first pregnancy that I feel so weepy and tend to be more sensitive/take things personally, and I do feel that way now.

Baby Dust to all, truly. I dont think this board was healthy for me but I did love reading it. :)


----------



## WantABumpp

Hi everyone,
Been stalking for awhile and I will bite! This was my first month using progesterone cream. Been TTC for amost 2 years :nope: 

So.... Here goes!!!

I am 11DPO tonight....

1DPO-3DPO nothing
4DPO-Bloated, gassy, feel like im getting sick, eyes burn
5DPO- Horrible diarrhea, cramps, tummy ache, eyes burn
6DPO- Headache a tiny bit off and on, eyes burn
7DPO- Very Horrible Restlessness at night, feel like punching walls, irritated, heart pounding!!!, feels like im getting sick, eyes burn 
8DPO-Horrible Restless Night, heart pounding, eyes burn
9DPO- Horrible night sleep, heart pounding, pinchy r & l sides, sore throat, Stuffy nose, gums tiny bleed, mild headache, ate then felt nauseous, churning tummy, white creamy cm, cp low & soft, eyes burn
10DPO-Sore throat, stuffy,ate then felt nauseous, elevated temp 99.5, runny nose too (like 1/2 and 1/2) feel awful, still horrible restless sleep, heart pounding, slept all day, bubbles and twinges, weird shot pain in bb's, craving sweets (which i dont typically), super emotional, almost a heart burny feeling, increased urination, teeth hurt, cp high feel closed,eyes burn, IC-BFN...
11DPO-Tired, starving but bloated, cramping, headache, teeth hurt, still slightly yucky, gassy, super emotional like crying over everything, eyes burn! ic-BFN 


I'm not getting my hopes up.....:flower:


----------



## Wishing_

Have anyone had their period while being pregnant?


----------



## Wishing_

Bump


----------



## Petzy

Well I promised myself that when I finally got pregnant I would post here. After 1.5 years I am finally knocked up and HCG confirmed doubled today...

I barely had any symptoms. The month I had my chemical I feel like I had way more going on than this BFP so I suppose they really are all different!

My main red flag was that I did not get ANY boob soreness leading up to AF - usually by the time AF is due they are killllinggggg me - sometimes as early as a week before! This time - NOTHING. They are sore now, but it took a day or two and it is a different soreness. I also have occasional cramping that started around the time AF was due - yes it feels somewhat like AF but a little different at the same time.

There was literally NO other symptoms and still aren't other than some serious trouble sleeping the last few nights...

AF was due 2 days ago, and I am 4+1 today

Baby dust to everyone and praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Wishing_

Have any of you ladies felt like a tiny tube in your nipples?


----------



## Tigermom

My first child was a lack of signs. I should have known then. We weren't planning on a child, so it didn't occur to me that I was no experiencing my typical signs. I normally have breast tenderness until AF, cramping, back ache, irritability, loose stools, PMS. I had nipple sensitivity, and all else was silent. About 5-6wks, the morning sickness kicked in hard :) I hope this helps. Some times a lack of the normal is just as much something to look for


----------



## Tigermom

Wishing_ said:


> Have anyone had their period while being pregnant?

My mother had two periods while she was pregnant with me. I know that is not my personal experience, but I thought I would share. I spotted severely with my son, and I ended up in the ER, but it stopped on its own after a day. I would say, if you have had a BFP and are experiencing anything of concern that you should talk to your doctor :) Good luck


----------



## star25

bumping up for some new symptoms please!


----------



## MomWife

1-2 DPO nothing
3DPO gassy, fatigue, constipation, diarrhea in pm
4DPO cramps, nose bleed, runny nose, decreased appetite
5DPO gassy, cramps, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, constipation
6DPO bloating, cramps, gassy, backache, dizziness/lightheaded, runny nose, sore throat, stuffy nose, decreased appetite, fatigue
7DPO cramps, gassy, lightheaded, runny & stuffy nose, vivid dreams, decreased appetite, sore throat in am
8DPO low blood pressure, gassy, cramps, emotional, nose bleed, headache, runny & stuffy nose, fatigue, constipation, acne breakout, sore throat in am
9DPO gassy, cramps, backache, runny & stuffy nose, sore throat, headache, nose stuffy, runny nose, sore throat in am 
10DPO cramps, runny & stuffy nose, gassy,headache, dizziness, sore throat, fatigue, backache, low blood pressure (90/61) I think AF will arrive next week since I am getting cramps this early.
11DPO cramps, gassy
12DPO cramps, gassy, acne breakout, headache, fatigue, bloated
13DPO cramps, gassy, headache, fatigue, stuffy/runny nose
14DPO cramps, gassy, headache, fatigue, stuffy/runny nose, nose bleed, nipples hurt
15DPO AF is due so nothing yet, slight cramping, runny nose, breasts are sensitive
16DPO AF is 1 day late, nipples and breasts are very sensitive, fatigue
17DPO AF is 2 days late, nipples and breasts are very sensitive, fatigue
18DPO AF is 3 days late, nipples and breasts hurt, fatigue, fell asleep while my mom was talking on the phone to me! LOL! Called her back 1 hr later and she said oh you awake now!!!! I told her I didn't know that I fell asleep on the phone!
19DPO AF is still late, same symptoms as yesterday. 
20DPO AF is still late, so I tested and BFP!! Tested on CD34. The length of my cycles are usually between 26-28 days.


----------



## Smommy013

Bump !


----------



## junebug82

:thumbup:

Hi everyone!!

So my husband and I have been married for 3 and a half years and have been trying since June.

After a few dodgy days, I decided to take a test, and to my suprise it was positive.. and I have taken two more since last night!

I thought I would share my symptoms, because these forums really helped me during my two wek wait!

I took an OPK on the 31st which was positive and BD on the same day. I think I ovulated the say after on the 1st Feb.

My symptoms were:

1dpo: thick very creamy cm - lotion like
2dpo: thick very creamy cm - lotion like
3dpo: Very gassy, had a sick feeling in the back of my throat. Loose bm's (tmi) tired, creamy cm, and spaced out
4dpo: Cramps in lower abs, pain in pubic bone (or am i just imagining it) not much cm today. feeling super tired, neck hurts. Pulling under my belly button. Soft bms. Super hot!! (but it is hot in the pffice today?)
5dpo: Creamy cm. Was it me or did someone smell of gherkins on the bus? stich in ribs, front and back similar to trapped wind. stiff back . Burping up sick .... eeeewww
6dpo: twinges in lower abs... hot hot hot
9dpo: very sharp shooting pain like a bolt of lightening across my hips and lower abs?? could this be implantation? only last a few seconds
10dpo: Sharp pains in abs... pinching like... felt like i was going to be sick after a coffee, had to run to the toilet, but nothing came out. very very hot
11dpo:lump at back of throat. pinchy cramps in lower abs. hot and bothered again. excm? like arousal fluid? burning near right ovary. tested at night time with a cheap early test 15uml.. and got a !!!



tested again today and got another positive.... will update my symptoms... in the next few weeks!!!


----------



## wantabby

Bump!!


----------



## sweetiepie75

Awesome thread.
I'm 10dpo and suddenly have a tilted cervix and ewcm, hoping that's a good thing. BUT...I'm also suffering a serious bronchitis, possible pneumonia, loaded with antibiotics, so that may be making my cycle all wonky. And food isn't even a possibility! ugh


----------



## whitglass

Bump! LAdies with BFP's come post!


----------



## crazychick31

Bump


----------



## Cee108

Saying *bump* seems to be a bit of a pun here haha but I'm hoping someone else will post here too. 

My first pregnancy, I couldn't stand the smell of OH's breath literally 6 days after we had unprotected sex - it smelt like eggs to me (he doesn't even eat them and is very particular about his hygiene so he was a little bit hurt when I GAGGED as he tried to kiss me, LOL) This thread is actually where I first came across this *egg smell* as being an early sign of pregnancy - I was shocked because we weren't trying.

Other than that I was exhausted. So exhausted that I was 50 feet away from home and I suddenly felt I couldn't walk those 50 feet - I wasn't dizzy or feeling weak but just so *utterly exhausted* it felt like trying to walk through knee deep mud. 

This was 2 years ago :) I'm having funny symptoms this past week now and came here to refresh my memory.


----------



## baileysamooch

Hi i ovulated 9/6 dh and i bd 9/3 9/4 9/5 9/6<br />
1dpo ovulation pain in left ovar<br />
2dpo nada<br />
3dpo creamy cm<br />
4dpo tiny pain in uterus area bloated gassy<br />
5dpo pain again but little bit more intense bloated gassy<br />
6dpo same pain creamy abundant cmbloated. gassy<br />
7dpo pain is getting worse kind a needle poking or pinching crap load of white creamy cm bloated. gassy<br />
8dpo pain subsiding still crazy amount of cm bloated gasst<br />
9dpo bbs hurt so bad and huge cm still abundant bloated gassy<br />
10dpo bbs still ridiculously hurt lil less cmbloated gssy<br />
11dpo bbs getting worse cm still creamy bloated gassy headaches <br />
12dpo bbs on fire hurt like hell tiny cramps in left ovary headaches bloated gassy peeing every. 30-45 minutes very minimal liquids trying to see if bcuz too much liquid cm watery milky but still a lot<br />
13dpo bbs never ever hurt this bad still peeing like crazy cm watery still body aches everywhere headaches. muscle pain near uterus <br />
14dpo today. af due yesterday no show same as 13 but everything's intensified abd nausea till i ate


----------



## MItoDC

I can FINALLY post here! We've been TTC for two long, painful years and just got my :bfp: this morning!

I don't have my symptoms by DPO, but for the most part they've been pretty minimal. Most of my symptoms have been the same as if I were to get AF - sore bbs, cramping. But my atypical symptoms this cycle included dizziness and very slight nausea. The dizziness hasn't been super intense - but it seems every time I stand up I get lightheaded like I had just been doing a headstand and jumped up to standing. I'll have to put my hands on something to steady myself while it passes. And then in the last couple of days I've felt dizzy while I'm sitting down even. And then along with that comes just a hint of nausea - not the "I'm going to throw up in 2 seconds" kind, but more of a "woooo I'm a little dizzy and have a lump in the back of my throat" kind. 

Oh and my other symptom just happened yesterday (and I'm either 20dpo or 16dpo right now) - but my vag has been throbbing. (Sorry - I know - tmi!) But occasionally I'd be sitting at my desk or on the couch at home and would feel my heartbeat down there - which I've never had before. 

I'm also really tired - but I feel like I'm always tired and it's hard to distinguish between whether this is pregnancy tired or I just need more sleep in general. I do feel kind of foggy sitting at my desk right now too. 

Sorry - that was completely stream of consciousness. I hope you can follow along!

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

This is the BEST. POST. EVER!

I am currently getting BFN's but no AF yet so we will see! Right now haaving boob pain and MAJOR BLOATING! None of my pants fit. :( I am sitting at work fighting the waist band on my slacks as we speak.

My first pregnancy, I had SEVERE ovary pain. Ended up in the ER. Had a cyst that ruptured! I didn't find out I was preggers for another few days. I ended up having several more ovarian cysts in my first trimester.

I hated the smell, thought, concept, and memory of all things sushi! Which is odd, because that is one of my fav foods! Same with Chinese food.
Had severe morning sickness from about 5 weeks on. Could not get enough french fries! I was also unbelievably bitchy!!! I dare say, my poor ex husband. Thank God for his good sense of humor. He would just laugh it off. I was insane.
Friends who I loved an adored were all of a sudden people I could not stand being in the presence of. It was like an alien hijacked my brain.


----------



## minifeathers

Hi!
I'm not sure when exactly I ovulate because it seems I don't understand how to get a regular cycle ;) but that's a different story...
D12 &D13 of my cycle I had light spotting, then the next week D18 to D21I had spotting again (a bit more then the week before but nothing on the pad)

I feel really tired the past two weeks but then again September is a crazy month both at home and at work.... maybe it's normal tiredness.... I also feel very slight nausea.... very very slight.... maybe I'm concentrating on it too much..... and also last thing... I'm kinda lost in my thoughts the past few days (maybe because of the tiredness)

According to my predictions (again my cycle is not regular) I think I should get my period in 3 days....... I guess I'll see


----------



## PrincessMeka

hoping to be posting a BFP soon DPO 3 temp still high I'm still getting positive OPK's but I know I O because a chart , this is my first cycle TTC so fingers cross 

History 
35 yrs old 
kids 16yo conceive first cycle, 11 year conceive cycle#2 but I was in my 20's so I'm not sure if it will be that easy


----------



## Clj

Bumping this again! Been reading for the last few days.. Helps me get through the 2ww lol. Hoping to get my BFP soon! AF is due in 4 days and the symptoms I've been having for the last week are: nausea, gassy, diarrhea, sore heavy feeling boobs (more sore than they usually are before AF), very sensitive sore nipples, light cramps, being hungry more than usual, loss of sex drive (just can't get in the mood, very unlike me), vivid realistic dreams (2 nights in a row I have dreamt I was pregnant), weird taste in mouth, back pain, breakouts on face, and this may be odd but my vagina kinda feels swollen or like there's a small tampon in there. Just though I would go ahead and list my symptoms.. I'll update when I test!

***update***
Today, at 11DPO just went to the bathroom and am spotting dull red blood in watery CM.. Don't know if this means AF is coming early or not.. I've never been more than 1 day early and AF is not due for another 3 days.. Feeling a little disheartened. This may mean I'm out :(


----------



## CloverMama

Thought I'd add on here.

All I've been getting are BFNs, but I'm feeling a lot of the same symptoms that I had with DD2. I'm currently BFing my DD2, and she's almost a year, so I can't tell anything about my breasts. However, I've had awful mood swings for the past two weeks, I've been extremely tired, I've had cramps, but no AF at all, terrible indigestion and gas, and occasional nausea. Hoping it will just be a late BFP, but who knows. What other symptoms have you ladies had?


----------



## HannahBanana8

Ok, just need some guidance here. 

My period was due on Nov 28. I'm never early. Ever. I'm either on time or one or two days late. 

Well... this time, I THINK I had my period about 3 days early, on Nov. 25. 

It was watery, light brown and pink, barely filled the tampon I dutifully put in, and only lasted two days. 

Nothing on Nov. 27. Nothing on Nov. 28. 

Morning of Nov. 29, I wipe and see bright red. Just once. That's it. 

Nothing since then. My symptoms since Nov. 29:

My bbs have been uncharacteristically normal throughout this whole 'period' ordeal. As in... no swelling, no soreness. Until just yesterday, I get zapping feelings in the nips.

Not constipated at all.

Heavy uterus and cramps that feel like I did 5000 lower and oblique ab crunches.

Tired as all get out.

Libido like wooooaaa!

Nausea but hungry. Don't feel like eating, but when I do I love it. Can't finish a plate before getting nauseous again.

Dizzy. Get the tingly feeling like I'm going to pass out in my tummy area and my ears. Weird.

Warm. And this is the girl who has Reynaud's, so that's off for me!

I took a preg. test yesterday (Dec. 1), and it came up negative. So my question... did I test too early? Or do you think there might be something wrong? (uti... etc)


----------



## HannahBanana8

What happened for you, clj??


----------



## GraciesMom

Morning ladies! 
Little history- first pregnancy was ttc 10 months then 3 rounds of Clomid.

Ttc #2: Went off BC last month - LMP was November 1st - tested yesterday and got a BFN. Not sure about my cycle length ( pre BC it was 31-34 days) so I still have a couple days until I may be officially late. So I'll probably wait until this weekend to test again. I had just a spot of blood (sorry for TMI) late last week (can't remember the exact day) could this have been implantation??? 

I've had these symptoms: sore boobs, exhaustion, mild cramping and pulling especially when bending over, gassy and irregularity, ACHY thighs and knees (which was how I knew I was prego with my son), EXTREME irritability- I am in the worst mood I've ever been in my life... Anyone else had these and gotten their BFP?


----------



## Pheebs

I got my birth control taken out Nov. 7. Only had it in 3 months. had sex twice after that. Didn't have a period for November and so far right now not for Dec either. I feel a little nauseous in the mornings, having period cramps, boobs sore, and my nipples sometimes feel like they are on fire!? I wasn't planning this. I'm actually on phentermine and I'm hungry a couple hours later after I eat and I've been on phentermine before and that's not normal for me. I use to only eat breakfast and dinner back in the day. I'm eating more now. I haven't taken 1 test yet because I don't want to be disappointed. I'm having these symptoms, but I don't know.. I just KNOW I'm not pregnant and if I take a test then I'll know for sure... :(
I'm also having HORRIBLE acne AND I do NOT get acne...


----------



## GraciesMom

Pheebs- I was on Phentermine too! I never had any symptoms like that just headaches. I would take a test anyways just to be safe, not sure if you're not supposed to take phentermine while pregnant (I'm assuming??)

I couldn't get enough to eat all last week and even without the pills I didn't eat much usually.


----------



## Pheebs

I probably will at the end of this week. If I conceived on the 11th then surely it would show up by now. But we also had intercourse the 30th too. I just wish there was one symptom that happened that ONLY happened if you were pregnant. lol


----------



## GraciesMom

I was just telling my friend that it would be great if our eyes tuned purple or something because the guessing game sucks! :)


----------



## startd

GraciesMom said:


> I was just telling my friend that it would be great if our eyes tuned purple or something because the guessing game sucks! :)

Yes! That would be great


----------



## Miller444

So I got a BFP on Friday and confirmed with cb digital yesterday (3+ weeks). I really wasn't planning for this and the father and I are not even in a relationship (we were seeing eachother for a while before this happened) so I've been quite confused and his reaction hasn't made things easy but I've made my decision and I want this baby whether he's willing to be involved or not :) 

SO, onto the symptoms! 

No idea of time scales because I actually started taking the contraceptive pill around 3 weeks ago (I was pregnant before I even started this but had no idea until now) My last period was around the 10th of November, this is all I know!

- Extreme nausea: never resulted in vomiting but came close a few times. I thought this was a side effect of the pill as I had it last time I was on the same brand of pill. 

- Loss of appetite: found it difficult to finish anything remotely large which I'd usually be fine with. The thought/smell of certain foods made me feel physically sick.

-Lost the desire to smoke: I quit smoking around xmas as I simply didn't feel like it anymore (as if my body knew I was pg before I did!, and I know, I feel terrible knowing I smoked at all while pregnant :nope: ) 

-Heavy and painful bbs: Never experienced this before/during my period but I had put this down to the pill, I feel stupid for not realising from this :wacko: 
I noticed that I kinda had a cleavage which is not usually like me as I'm only a b cup. 

-Extreme tiredness/lack of energy: Found it very hard to get up in mornings for work and found myself asleep before 10PM but I always required more sleep than most people I knew so just thought I was being lazy! 

I feel like I could go on forever but I hope that's of some help to any of you! :thumbup:


----------



## BentleysMomm

Bumping this!! Good thread!


----------



## Astraea98

Just found this thread and I love it! I am 3dpo and 99% sure that I am losing my mind because having symptoms at 3dpo is probably not possible buuuuuuut I am crampy, gassy, have shortness of breath and a headache.I have bad allergies so I am thinking some symptoms will be because of that. Also, I usually have really sore breasts after O but his time nothing. I think I am turning everything into a symptom, lol.


----------



## picklepot

BAhhhhh I was on this thread in 2011!!! That was when I got my first :BFP:

I LOVED this thread then and I'm pleased to have found it again x

9dpo today and driving myself mad with 'symptoms'!! Here's where I am so far...

dpo - nothing
2dpo - face flushed so hot for a couple of hours thought I was getting ill
3dpo - light cramps
4dpo - light cramps
5dpo - headache, necks he, slightly bloated, weird dreams
6dpo - light cramps, headache, neck ache, really odd fluttery/twinges feeling lasting 4/5 mins, sore lips, sore throat 
7dpo - headaches, weird dreams again
8dpo - heavy cramping (woke me up and went to toilet as thought af had showed up), headache became migraine, sore throat not so bad, tender breasts, dreaming again....
9dpo - cramps, tender breasts backache and a disappeared cervix????
10dpo- up all night being ill..... Maybe due to dodgy chicken? Who knows. Still crampy. Sharp pain in lower right side of uterus. VERY emotional... Keep crying and feeling very overwhelmed?

Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## shanis303

I'm feeling the same things only 2dpo. DH thinks I am nuts...Probably am!


----------



## picklepot

Think I'm driving myself crackers! But now all I'm doing is crying??? What's going on? Eurgh!! This TWW is awful!!

Congrats on all your bfp's ladies xxx sticky bean dust to you all xxx


----------



## Lee37

Excited to announce my :bfp: Im 38 and we have been TTC for 14 months. Very surprised as I thought we had missed O this month, only dtd 3 days prior and one day after O so we got lucky! :happydance: Got a positive on first test cd30 All tests progressively darker. This is my second BFP (had a chemical pregnancy last August). Hoping and praying for a healthy pregnancy and baby :baby: Here is a list of my symptoms this month..


1-2dpo nothing
3dpo BBs and nipples are sore much earlier than usual... this continues throughout the 2ww (after a while I notice they are more sore at night)
9dpo - spotting starts (I normally get it 6 days prior, this is earlier and happened with my last pregnancy) and continues for 4days
10dpo - cramping starts, this night I had very strong cramps expected AF would have arrived by the morning..but no show!
11dpo-14dpo cramps continue off and on (stitching feeling in pelvis) emotional/weepy
14dpo - BFP! BBS are now very sore about a size bigger, veins appear as well.
15dpo - 16dpo small amount of spotting after BM, cramps continue, night sweats.
16dpo spotting stops
17dpo-20dpo cramps continue off and on but less intense, bbs are still swollen but a little less sore, less weepy. Tested again, line is darker!
I feel great, no sickness so far this time. :)
Wishing you all lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## picklepot

Massive congrats Lee xxxzz sticky bean dust to you x and thank you for sharing your symptoms xxx


----------



## becks

Just found this thread after doing a Google search. Thought I would bump it as I found most posts really helpful x


----------



## Cmcxx

I couldn't stop peeing- frequent trips to toilet ! Like 5/6 times a night , also so bloated an gassy with agony boobs. I expect I'm about 4week+2 X


----------



## ktkat

Hey ladies! I was just reading this thread and I thought I would add my symptoms. 

Lately, I have been 
-sneezing uncontrollably. 
-I'm bloated and not just my tummy, my entire body is bloated. I feel like Veruca Salt when she became a blueberry. When I walk it's like I am just waddling. 
-Lower back pain that shoots up my side
-I am breaking out
-I have been HUNGRY to the point of gagging and then when I eat a huge meal I get weak and shaky like I still haven't eaten. 
-I have been the moodiest person, my fiance is begging me to take a test because I have been so irritated and rude to him and then I cry :haha:

Last night I got so tired and nauseas after my 2nd dinner (I was so hungry) that I fell asleep in my plate and had to be carried to my bed. I just couldn't keep my eyes open anymore. 

If I am pregnant then I know the exact date of conception because it was only a few days ago and it wouldn't show up on a test. It's funny if I am because my best friend is 9 weeks pregnant and we have been planning to get pregnant together since we were kids. Both of course are accidents. So, it would just be coincidence.


----------



## ktkat

Oh, and I forgot to add that I have been CRAVING spicy chicken. I got through like 3 or 4 a day from Wendy's. I get mean when I can't have one. I throw a tantrum and I cry.


----------



## 5Miracles

Being _ravenously _hungry first thing in the morning when usually I am not hungry till about 10-11ish...otherwise, I had no idea!


----------



## KL15

Hi Ladies, would appreciate a bit of insight/experience if anybody could help! Last period was 25th January, supposed to be due two days ago and absolutely no sign of AF at all. Slight bit of backache which I thought was her coming but down there is different to what I normally experience. The last few days I've been getting yellowish coloured EWCM and then white, creamy, milky discharge. Never remembered seeing it before. I've been off oral contraceptives for nearly 3 months and my last period was on the dot on time as per a 28 day cycle. Even before I was on oral contraception I have never missed a period or had one late, they were regular as clockwork. Having come off the pill I definitely noticed signs of ovulation at day 14 (EWCM, cramps on my right hand side only). My partner and I have only been using alternative forms of contraception intermittently so there is of course a chance as we definitely did the deed when I would have been ovulating. Had some nausea (mostly at night though, which is odd and seems to come on after eating a meal). Have taken a pregnancy test 2 days before I was due and it was negative. Hope this is enough information, would really appreciate some advice or experienced of similar things. Thank you!!


----------



## Alba264

Hello, I know this is an old post but I've had the tingling feeling the ladies are talking about too. I had it with my first pregnancy and I thought it was bladder problems or something. But when I got a BFP I realised that's what it was. I have it again now...it fascinates me and I'm trying to find out if it could be an early sign of a definite pregnancy. Please let me know if you got your BFPs anyone who's ever felt that. 
Thanks


----------



## wtbmummy

Ok so wanted to add my crazy most likely irrational symptoms! I thought I was preg since we dtd almost two weeks ago but ff says i didnt O until 4days after that :shrug: 

Anyway my symptoms. 
*Uncontrollable hunger!! Normally I have a snack in late morning n then dinner but nope I have been having three meals a day plus snacks n I am still waking in the night sick to my stomach with hunger :dohh: 
*Tired... oh so tired I could sleep forever not much luck with a toddler full of cold though :haha: 
*Emotional. I keep getting upset about silly things. 
*Bloating super bad at night! To the point I have to take off jewlery and loosen my fitbit. 
*Constant nightmares. Three nights in a row now I've bad dream after bad dream. I also did when preg with ds. They not baby or pregnancy related but its not nice :( 
*Had dip in temp in dpo with FF says can be a increase of probability of being pg! 

Thats it so far. Desperate to test but know I will get super upset if I do n its BFN so trying to resist it.


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Ok so i need some advice.... I had the implanon from Oct 2011 to Aug 2014 then got the nexplanon from Aug 2014 til my fiance and I decided to TTC so I had it taken out on Mar 2nd... We BD a few days prior and that night then again on the 7th and 8th. I've always had irregular cycles... Well on the 9th I started having brownish sometimes pinkish spotting but only when I wiped,started cramping and it was more of a pulling sensation instead of cramping but I thought it might've just been AF getting ready to show her face but as of yesterday the 12th, my spotting had stopped... We did BD last night as well... This will be my actual first planned pregnancy... But not my first but those where all unplanned... So I never paid attention to my bady then... But now I'm just trying to figure out if that spotting was just from having the nexplanon removed or my body trying to get back to normal or if I may be prego... I always have a poor appetite but the last couple days I actually feel a little hungry... I've always had to use the restroom a lot throughout the day but lately it's been with a little more urgency.

My symptoms I'm having are: 

Pulling/cramping sensation
A little hungry 
More urgency to go pee


But I haven't had an actual menstrual cycle in yrs... My youngest daughter was born Sept 1st 2011... IDK of that spotting was possibly cuz of that or if it was maybe implantion bleeding... In waiting for my cycle to return to normal but I know that can take awhile after getting off of the nexplanon but I also know that ur able to get prego almost immediatly after removal.
Could really use some advice...


----------



## KarmaLeigh

Oh and I forgot I have taken a couple HPT which have came up negative


----------



## KL15

I had: 

-A fainting episode at work. We weren't trying so I'd shipped myself off to the doctor thinking it was something dire and just put it down to over tiredness and working lots. 

-hungry! Like grumbly tummy type hungry in the morning and every couple of hours! 

-no period obviously. Days prior when I would have expected PMS and cramping like usual instead I had stabbing pains on the left hand side of my tummy which honestly felt like something was 'burrowing' in there. Got my BFP a few days later. 
-I can smell everything!! Have to get my poor husband to shower twice a day because I can smell everything! Smelt a glass of orange juice from over a metre away! 
-bit tired but not too bad, slightly queasy with food. 

Haven't even been to the doctor yet, will be doing it this week. Baby dust to all xx


----------



## lissy1014

Okay. I got my first and only depo shot last year in August. Never went back to get my second shot bc my fiancee and I had decided TTC. I knew my body would have to get back on track bc I used to be on depo for 3years back in 2010-2013. Anyways, January25th this year I started my period it lasted five days cramps, mild to heavyy bleeding. So yay that was the start of me getting back to normal lol. In febraury my period was 3days late and started out with light pink bleeding the first day, second day it was heavier but not a lot I only used a few pads which wernt full, the blood was bright pink to bright red only a few small clots here and there and very stringy slimy-ish the next day it was very light spotting... i did spot about a week after that period but nothing in my undies just when I would wipe and was light colored pink/brown.. I always have my periods to the end of the month. I'm currently 35days into my cycle no cramping at all. Tmi. I'm much more horny, wet down there, and oddly nails have grew and are strong. lol usually they chip and brake easily. What it boils down to is I was wondering if anyone on here has any advice? Do you think I'm preg or just still getting back on track?


----------



## Jess95

Ok I'm 20 turning 21 next month, and I was on BCP but I've been off for several months now. Since coming off I've been regular, 22 days like clockwork. Last period was on March 24, 2016 and lasted 4 days. My SO and I had sex and he did evacuate inside me on CD13 and sex a few times after that and before. Well, last week Monday, April 4, I threw up didn't feel nauseous or anything just randomly threw up. My period was due on April 6th and now I'm 5 days late. The only thing I've noticed is I've been extremely tired but it's been so hard for me to fall asleep! And also on and off since last week there have been some cramping but not nearly as bad as when AF is due (I have endometriosis/cramps are always horrible). My nipples hurt on and off too as well as going to the bathroom more frequently, but not just to pee. TMI warning: I usually only have about 3-4 bowel movements a week now it's more like 3+ a day! I talked to my friend who is a mom and she said I very well could be. My question is do you think I could be pregnant? Or is it even possible to conceive that close to my period? And if you think I could be pregnant when should I test?


----------



## Drummergirl11

Hi there!

Im new to this so bare with me if anything i say sounds stupid. My periods are very irregular but me and my partner are trying to conceive and have been for a few months (we are doing the whole wait 4 weeks and test).

I have one week before im due to test and think i may be having some symptoms, what do you guys think?. Ive been having the following:

*Hot flushes
*No sore boobs but sometimes my nipples are tingly and hot to touch
*Extreme tiredness (sleeping 9-10 hours a night and having a 2-3 hour nap during the day)
*Erratic moods (content one moment and then all of the sudden without any warning feeling very angry or tearful)
*Not much of an appetite but forcing myself to eat.
*every so often i get a very mild tummy cramp or sharp pain on left side.
*My partner also thinks my boobs have got bigger lol
*Im bloated alot of the time
*very vivid dreams.
*increased cervical mucus

Do you think i could be lucky this time or am i just over thinking things because i want a BFP so badly? !

thanks everyone.


----------



## Ammulu

TTC #2 after a lot of deliberation..... took us a year and a bit to conceive#1 (who is a H&H almost 2 year old boy :) ). Cycles are all over the place and possible PCOS (never conclusively diagnosed and this was before #1) . For the last two days I have been having really sore boobs on the side and a bit on the top and nipples are sore... achey all over and mild headaches (could be due to me stressing out) odd twinges and flutters, loss of appetite and bloatiness from today. got up with a sore throat and a bit of cold, but could have caught from LO. Not sure whats going on... Never ever had sore boobs before AF and I don't remember feeling it with pregnancy #1... I did feel like this when I was BFing though... 
Really confused and hoping and praying I get a BFP ... in time for DH`s birthday ( haven't been able to figure out what to get him so far ha ha ha :D)


----------



## Stephhir

I'm new here and I've been reading this forum all day long!!! I don't know if I'm actually feeling symptoms or if I am psyching myself out lol 

But anyways.. I am confused about what is happening with my body. I am on the pill and I have been on the pill for about 6 years now.. 9 months ago they switched me to a different pill that made me crazy, so I recently switched back to my original pill about 3 months ago and I haven't had any issues until 2 weeks ago, so I'm not sure if it's a reaction to the pill or..something else. 

Two weeks ago I had my period, BUT it was barely a day long and it was almost nothing and it was very dark brown. About two days after that, I got horribly sick. I was coughing like crazy and my head was killing me and I slept for what seemed like an eternity. At first, I thought all of this was due to having just started crossfit. I also noticed that my boobs felt heavier during my workouts, but I just thought I needed new sports bras. 

A week later, I was still extremely exhausted and I have not slept that much in SO long. In that time, I also developed what I thought was a yeast infection, which cleared itself up after two days or so. I still made an appointment with my obgyn and the first thing she asked was if I was pregnant and I laughed, said no, and brushed it off. The following week, I had three or four days in a row where I felt so nauseous and no type of food sounded appealing to me. I also continued sleeping a lot and my boyfriend said I was acting really strange and hormonal, which was unlike me. He told me to take a pregnancy test but I ignored him and I told him he was crazy. 

About three days ago, I started having some strange dreams and I've been waking up every night drenched in sweat when I'm usually freezing my behind off. And at work the other day, I blew my nose and there was blood in the tissue which hasn't happened since my last cold winter when I lived in Texas 3 years ago. 

Today, I had some very light pink/brown discharge while also feeling very blah and whiny and not like myself. My boobs have felt heavy and I've had a headache all day and I didn't want to stay home, but I didn't want to do a darn thing all day either. My boyfriend keeps insisting that I take a test, but I feel like it's just a bad bout of pms. I'm not supposed to start my period until next Friday but I've felt so bloated and crampy today, that it feels like I'm going to start any second. 

What's wrong with me?? All I know is that my boyfriend keeps telling me I'm crazy and now I'm actually starting to think that he's right lol


----------



## Stephhir

Omg I didn't realize how long my post was )): 

TLDR:
- heavy boobs
- extremely exhausted
- hot all the time (I'm usually cold)
- headaches
- moody
- bloated and cramping 
- light pink/brown discharge 
- strange dreams
- cold/sick
- nausea 
- loss of appetite
- yeast infection


----------



## lilysmum2

bump


----------



## Crazy4baby96

So I'm only a few days away from 4 weeks, but so far I've had:

Vivid dreams
High/soft cervix
Sore BBs
Lotiony/light CM
Nausea during the day, huge hunger pains in the middle of the night
No food tastes right
Weird cravings (hot cheetos and pickles, even while nauseous sounds SO GOOD)
I /think/ my nips are different, but I can't tell, and babe isn't helpful, all he wants to do is play -.-
Thought I spotted this morning, but could be wrong :/

Had sex on day 2/3 of fertile window, I'm irregular :( so it's hard to be sure. Possibly 6 dpo, 4 days from AF, but no usual cramping like I normally get when PMSing
Took CB +/- got -, but still have CB digital to take in a few days, fingers crossed for +

Also 20 y/o and accidental pregnancy if actually pregnant...but really want to be.


----------



## peanutmomma

Crazy4baby96 said:


> So I'm only a few days away from 4 weeks, but so far I've had:
> 
> Vivid dreams
> High/soft cervix
> Sore BBs
> Lotiony/light CM
> Nausea during the day, huge hunger pains in the middle of the night
> No food tastes right
> Weird cravings (hot cheetos and pickles, even while nauseous sounds SO GOOD)
> I /think/ my nips are different, but I can't tell, and babe isn't helpful, all he wants to do is play -.-
> Thought I spotted this morning, but could be wrong :/
> 
> Had sex on day 2/3 of fertile window, I'm irregular :( so it's hard to be sure. Possibly 6 dpo, 4 days from AF, but no usual cramping like I normally get when PMSing
> Took CB +/- got -, but still have CB digital to take in a few days, fingers crossed for +
> 
> Also 20 y/o and accidental pregnancy if actually pregnant...but really want to be.

Hello, I didn't get a BFP til af was late with dd in 2013. I have many current symptoms, and I am anywhere between 2dpo or 5dpo. I have nausea that doesn't fully go away. I had it before bfp with dd also. Listen to your body as you may be experiencing early signs of pregnancy


----------



## mrsbertrand

Congrats to all and baby dust to those TTC :) 

DH and I have been TTC for 2.5 years. Has anyone experienced throbbing bottom front teeth? I've read that it can be a symptom due to increased blood flow, and they've been killing me for 5 days, non-stop.

10 dpo...


----------



## peanutmomma

mrsbertrand said:


> Congrats to all and baby dust to those TTC :)
> 
> DH and I have been TTC for 2.5 years. Has anyone experienced throbbing bottom front teeth? I've read that it can be a symptom due to increased blood flow, and they've been killing me for 5 days, non-stop.
> 
> 10 dpo...

Yes, entire jaw, teeth. It's bc when body prepares for pregnancy, especially if conception occurs. The increase in hormones loosens ligaments to prepare, and guess what that includes teeth and gums. Fx for you


----------



## StarGazerRose

I'm lurking .... 
And reading what people put...

But a BUMP to get this back to the top!


----------



## mrsbertrand

bump <3


----------



## belle1988

Hello ladies, first post!

I am 28, DF is 31 and we're trying for our first for the first time.
Apologizing in advance for lack of knowledge in regards to all the abbreviations. 

So far I am 11dpo and from what I can tell, have not had any crazy symptoms.

1. First two days slight ache in uterus, but it didn't stick around. (Maybe I imagined it?)
2. Vivid dreams every night which is not typical for me. 
3. Lots of small white heads around my T-zone and mouth, also unusual for me as I'm not acne prone.
4. Constipation. Nothing major, but also not totally out of the norm, depending on what I eat this can happen from time to time.
5. Been feeling cramps most of today now, but they're not like my regular period cramps, they aren't nearly as bad and I don't feel the need to take pain killers like I usually would. AF isn't due for a few days yet either.

So I don't know if I should get my hopes up or not. At this point I'm kind of expecting to get AF any day and I haven't bought a test yet because I don't think I'll be needing one. I thought FOR SURE I would have a host of symptoms but the lack of them has me discouraged even though I've read plenty of situations where no symptoms resulted in babies still. For what it's worth knowing, I've never been on birth control or had an abnormal period since puberty.


----------



## Shanlee16

Bump! Would love some of our ladies who recently got bfp's to share! I know it's an oldie but a goodie &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Elephants13

Hi everyone, I am 19 years old and I'm wondering if I am pregnant. 
So it starts off from the last few weeks I have been feeling very nauseated, I developed acne on my face from my cheeks to forehead (I never have pimples, I occasionally get the one but not a whole face in the space of two days). A week or two back I was very emotional crying over anything. Experiencing clammy hands and feet at night. I was dry retching and vomited once. I went to the doctors a week ago to get a Blood test and it was negative. 
However, today was my 5th day late for my period, I usually cramp the night before my period and my periods moderate but I experienced no cramping last night. today I noticed when I wiped there was brown discharge. it started to get pink colours but mainly brown later on in the day but has not increased in amount. I feel cramps that last a few seconds and happen once every few hours. I did the blood test and hpt a week ago but if this happens to be implantation bleeding that I'm experiencing now could that be the reason why the results are negative? Like are you meant to have your missed period/Implantation bleeding before being able to detect if you are pregnant?
I also was on the pill but I had been having frequent bowl movements, Having diarrhoea and constipation. I also was taking antibiotics in the period before all of this occurred. My doctor believed I could be pregnant due to the antibiotics and a possible virus which would rule out the contraception. 
Also when I eat my stomach seems to bloat and hurts to touch. I also feel like I'm going to vomit after every meal I eat. My breasts have slight tenderness and feel heavier than normal. Overall I am experience majority of the symptoms in early pregnancy, increased urination I believe I'm not exactly sure because I never focused on how much I went to the bathroom before. 
If anyone knows what could be wrong please let me know, I've been worried about what is up with my body, if I'm pregnant and if implantation bleeding and my missed period had not occurred before I took the blood test could that be the reason it resulted in negative?


----------



## Gemini19156

Hoping this month is it for our BFP!!!

I am totally the worst about symptom spotting - make myself a little bit crazy every month :haha:...this is cycle 4 for us TTC #1

I really do think this month might be different though...here's what I'm experiencing so far (at about 8DPO)


A ridiculous amount of milky white discharge, not quite creamy and not quite watery (sorry TMI!)
Feeling a little more tired than usual, napping every day and had to leave work early yesterday
Twinges on and off all day yesterday on the right side, also where I felt ovulation pain this month
Congested as hell! Not sure what that's about...

And this is a little woo-woo, but we saw an ENORMOUS double rainbow on O day - which is supposedly a "sign of transformation" :shrug:

Trying to wait until next week to test - it would be great for it to happen this month with Fathers Day on the 21st and my birthday on the 15th. Waiting until next week to test, since AF isn't due til the 19th

Fingers crossed for everybody!:hugs:


----------



## AustenTay

I'm struggling to post a question but I'm 21 and I had unprotected sex a or two after my period ended... this was around the 9th of Jan.. this past week I've been feeling really ill like bloated, lower abdomen cramps and slight diarrhea and waves of nausea that don't last long ... 
I'm suppose to get my period the 4th of Feb but I started spotting (I think.. its light blood with some cramps but the cramps are gone now) I also have this pinching tugging feeling in my tummy on the left side .. 
My ovulation supposedly took place around the 18th .. is it the start of my period or could I he pregnant ???


----------



## Azasha

Hi Ladies,

Wanna share my symptoms and still waiting for that :bfp: to appear...

*CD1*: Menses starts. Taken medroxyprogesterone x 1 tab which was taken 3 days ago and had the menses then.

*CD2-CD6*: Took my clomid at night to avoid the side effects. But sadly, i was having bad hot flushes and sweating in an aircon room. Slight nightmare one of the night? 

*CD7*: My menses ends today. Still feeling hot flushes and slight dizziness..

*CD8*: BD at night with slight cramps felt lower abdomen section. mostly on my right pelvic region. Started taking in L-Arginine and continue with my Folic Acid.

*CD10*: Felt different because the cramps and aching starts to get full blown. Felt that my body temp increase but no other feverish symptoms.. Just warmer than usual. We BD tonight.

*CD11*: Did OPKS and saw the darkest 2nd line ever in my life! It was almost as dark as the control lines. 

*CD12* (1DPO): BD again tonight.. Still feeling warmer today and aching with pinches felt at lower abdomen. OPK was still dark today! But yesterday was darker ever!

*CD13*: Still feeling warmer, and dry down there.. Feeling frustrated and somehow easily irritated to every small things.. OPK was slowly going less darker than previous days..

*CD14*: BD tonight, I was extra wet tonight.. really like slippery ewcm kinda feeling. Still cramping still.. And lower backache.. Felt dizzy at times.. neck cramps on my right side down to my shoulder.

*CD15*: OPKs lines basically almost invisible.. So i assumed that I've ovulated earlier with Clomid. My nipples starts aching.. still feeling some pinches and aching on my right pelvic region/ovary.

*CD17 (5DPO)*: Went for my Ultrasound scans and my uterus lining was 7mm!!! I was amazed! And also they mentioned that my left ovary & womb is unremarkable which is good.. But I was still happy to know that my uterus lining is above 6mm for now and hoping it will continue to grow thicker! My nipples are extremely sensitive, tender and sore! I cant even rub onto it gently without feeling pain and discomfort. Mostly on my right side.. And constantly aching sensation. Feeling warmer and some metallic taste in my mouth.. No URTI symptoms yet except some throat pain which disappear after drinking some warm water.. Still feeling dry down there. Been super super super tired and sleepy.. had a bad headache today.. and notice some pimples on my scalps.. feeling heaty? 

*CD18*: My boobs felt slightly tender, but my nipple continues to feel sore and sensitive.. like its basically erected all of a sudden. And yes, my body is still warm than my usual.. feeling joint aches, still cramping sensation on my lower abdomen. its only 12noon now and I feel like sleeping again. lower backache again.. I somehow felt wet down there.. but when i wipe there is nothing and no stains on my pantyliner except for some yellowish stain which is super little.. just need the urge to POAS and as expected its so i wll wait till the end of this month to do the test.. Also, I realised that my skins are itching.. Especially on my upper arm and face.. I have no idea why... hormones???

*CD19*: Was constipated last night.. Spent like a good 15mins in the bathroom for that. Then this morning I had diarrhoea?! HORMONES? And also starting to have some yellowish milky discharges upon wiping.. Not alot.. just stains and dry.. Not lotiony or watery discharges.. I'm starting to have some mild sore throat with no fever but warm temps I could say.. Pain upon swallowing some water.. Still feeling nipple soreness.. And I'm currently having some abdominal cramping like across my abdomen like as if AF is approaching? But I am not due yet for at least 13 days? Joint aches especially my thigh area and shoulder and lower dull backaches.. Urgh.. I am struggling to stay awake right now at work. Felt so sleepy.. 

*CD20 (DPO8)*: I'm still having cramp.. More like below my belly button. Aching and dull poking kinda sensation. My nipples are still aching and feeling full? Sore Throat with phlegm, no fever.. Still feeling warmer, notice some small amount of yellowish sticky stains upon wiping.. Not lotiony or wet.. Did HCG test on a IC, (results posted in page 2). Not keen to accept the results as I manage to see it after 5mins but less than 10 minutes reading. For what I know that IC has no history of evap in my previous cycles that I've tested with. Once its dry, it doesn't even show any evap lines. Will test again on DPO13 (Sunday) Ans also, we BD tonight.. Feeling much LOVED.. LOL!!
Was constipated in the morning, diarrhoea at night..

And on CD21 I will be going to the Dr's office to do a Progesterone Blood test.. Hoping the best for this month!

*CD21:* So today (23/02/18), manage to get my Progesterone Blood done by my department Dr as my veins are pretty hard to obtain as its deep in, and also, since I've been poked, might as well did a Beta HCG for fun.. Not sure if its too early but since it's free, why not? LOL!! So today I realised that I had some yellowish discharges.. dry and sticky? Not much just about a droplet or two stains on the panty liner. I have no idea why but yeah..My nipples are still sore since 5DPO and i realised that around my aerola outer ring has like pore like holes? Not a bump on it.. like opened pores around it.. Never seen that before.. At times its itchy but mostly nipple sore and side boobs once awhile will aches.. sleepy and feeling heavy headed... Just wanna lazed around the house.. Constipated again at work while diarrhoea at home.. Hormones..

****MY PROGESTERONE REPORTS ARE IN!!!!***
MY PROGESTERONE LEVEL ON CD21 WAS 42.4nmol/l (13.33ng/dl) What does it mean??? Anyone know how is it to count or relate? * I believe I should have taken on CD19 as i had my ovulation earlier by 2 days from the norm 14 day?

*CD22 (24/02/18)*: Im currently at work, feeling that my nipples are crinkling in my bra as its erected as if i've submerge them into ice water. Feeling aches at my underarms (side boobs area) And feeling just heavy & sleepy. Slept like a LOG last night and woke up twice just to pee with urgent urge.. Feelings lower abodmen cramps still below my belly button area & some bubbling feelings which I don't know if its from my active bowel movements or my uterus.. mostly on the right side. And it's only 10.52am right now and my cramps felt like dull AF period.

*CD23:* BD tonight. Felt extra hungry, still having cramps and sore nipples still. But the cramps or poking is only on the right side.. like half of my abdomen is cramping while the left side isn't.. Thats something new I notice. Went to pee slightly more often. Starting to feel thirsty more..

*CD24 (12DPO)(26th Feb 2018)* : Tested.. BFN, starting to feel super sad and emotional.. Feeling that I'm out this cycle and I wanna cry thats all.. But then, i still have sore nipples, cramping on my right side more often for hours and the aches spread down to my legs, diarrhoea and bodyaches especially my shoulder.. I felt extra tired and so far no CM much (only DH's left over in there). Had a dream that I had a BFP and was visited by someone who waited 11 years to get pregnant with her first and she gave me some encouragement words to be strong in the dream. Not sure what it meant but I really hope to see a 2nd line soon.. I will wait till CD28 to check it.. Must not try to POAS again these 3 days..

What i can say is that my nipples has been sore since 5dpo till today along with the lower abdomen cramps.. which is alil weird for me as I dont usually cramp as early as this for AF to arrive. Also been dry all the time..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180220_150933.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------

